#ubuntu-ko 2011-07-25
<grr> = =
<grr> 영감님 부팅시간이 길어서 그냥 웹으로...
<grr> 킁
<grr> drake씨가 부팅아 앙된데요 - -;
<yemharc> 음..
<yemharc> 랜선 빠졌다;;
<grr> = =
<yemharc> 테스트
<yemharc> 보이세요?
<grr> 보여요
<grr> 궭핥훩훩퉑뤩?뤙%뤍월2핥?
<freegilyeon> 헉 외계어가 보입니다.
<grr> 낚아서 죄송합니다 (...)
<grr> 반사적으로 저렇게 타이핑하게 되더라구요 - -;;;
<freegilyeon> ^^
<grr>  /_\
<freegilyeon> 그동안 IRC 접속이 차단되서 못들어 왔었는데  회사 인터넷이 아닌 우회 경로로라도 접속이 되니 좋군요.
<freegilyeon> 그런데 IRC 챗 프로그램 뭐가 좋은가요?
<grr> 저는 터미널에서 사용해서 irssi 를 쓰고 있습니다 /_\;;  보통 웹으로 많이들 들어오시더라구요.
<freegilyeon> 현재 web 입니다. ^^
<cartes9> 터미널로
<cartes9> weechat도 좋아요
<freegilyeon> irssi 그 옛날 모뎀시절 냄새가 나는군요.~ 적응하는데 시간이 좀 필요할듯..
<grr>  /_\
<cartes9> yemharc, 하이요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<BHO> 안녕하세요, 여러분
<BHO> 저, 물어 볼 것이 있는데요...
<cartes9> ㄴ네
<cartes9> 안녕하세요
<cartes9> yemharc, HTML5 보고 있어요^^ ㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 재밌네요
<cartes9> W3C에서 하다가 WHATWG에서 HTML5를 개발하고
<cartes9> 개발중에 XHTML2.0이 망했다고 W3C에서 인정함과 동시에
<BHO> 저기요..
<BHO> 저기요..
<cartes9> 네?
<cartes9> 말씀하세요
<BHO> 우분투
<BHO> 11.04 업데이트를 하려고
<BHO> kr.archive.ubuntu.com
<BHO> 서버가
<BHO> 느리니깐
<BHO> http://ftp.daum.net/ubuntu
<BHO> 서버로
<BHO> 시냅틱에서
<BHO> 바꾸고
<BHO> 업데이트 하려고 하니깐
<BHO> 패키지 다운로드한다는 말없이
<BHO> 계속 변경 사항을 적용중 하면서 밑에
<BHO> 진행바(프로그레스바)도
<BHO> 안 채워지고
<BHO> 거기서
<BHO> 취소눌러보니깐
<BHO> 좀 줄어들면서
<BHO> 밑에
<BHO> 다운은 되었으나 설치가 되지않음
<BHO> 이라는데요..
<BHO> 어쪄죠?
<BHO> 업데이트가 되는 건지 마는건지
<BHO> 불안해요ㅕ
<BHO> ....
<BHO> 해결 부탁드립니다
<cartes9> 제가 링크 알고있었는데
<BHO> 무슨 링크요?
<cartes9> 잠시만여
<BHO> 네
<BHO> 그래서 어제 빡쳐서 CTR+ALT+F1
<BHO> 하고
<BHO> 루트권한 획득하고
<BHO> cd..
<BHO> cd..
<BHO> rm -rf *
<BHO> 엄청나게 영어가 짝 내려가더니
<BHO> 뭐 치기만 하면
<BHO> 아무 대답 없이
<BHO> 묵음
<BHO> 강제 리붓하니
<BHO> error : grub file found error인가
<BHO> 하면서
<BHO> grub rescure>
<BHO> ㅋㅋ
<cartes9> ???
<BHO> 어제 빡쳐서 우분투 rm -rf *
<cartes9> 장난이시죠?
<BHO> 해버렸어요
<BHO> ㅋㅋ
<BHO> 진심
<BHO> ..
<yemharc> BHO, https://SeowonJung.com/wiki/pages/272974/Ubuntu_Korea_Rules.html
<BHO> 영상 보내드릴까요?..ㅋㅋ
<BHO> 아
<BHO> 룰에
<BHO> 그런게 있나보네요
<BHO> 죄송합니다.
<BHO> 잠시만..
<BHO> 룰좀 읽고
<cartes9> yemharc, 까칠하십니다;;
<BHO> ㅎ
<cartes9> yemharc, 역쉬 리눅서 -,-a
<BHO> ㅇ
<yemharc> 아, 일하는 중에 잠시 본것 뿐이에요;;
<BHO> cartes9님
<hacking_u> cartes9, HanIRC라면 몰라도, 여기는 어느 정도 룰을 지켜야 됩니다
<BHO> 아네.. 죄송하비낟.
<hacking_u> (라면서 잘 안지킵니다<_
<BHO> 근데
<BHO> 룰페이지가
<BHO> 안 열립니다.
<hacking_u> 좀 걸려요
<BHO> 아..
<BHO> https
<hacking_u> https인데다 바다건너라 그런듯;
<BHO> 보안 연결중이군요..
<BHO> 넵
<BHO> ㄱ근데, cartes9님
<BHO> 도와주시면 감사하겠습니다.
<BHO> 곧
<cartes9> BHO, 한번에 쭈욱 쳐서 엔터치세요..
<BHO> 멀티부팅해서
<BHO> 우분투 다시 깔아야 할듯
<BHO> 네?
<cartes9> 이렇게
<cartes9> 치지
<cartes9> 마시구요
<BHO> 아..네 무슨 말인지 이해했습니다. 그 부분 때문에 룰페이지를 알려주신건지?
<freegilyeon> 4. 대화를 끊어치지 마세요.
<freegilyeon> gg
<freegilyeon> ㅎㅎ
<hacking_u> BHO 설마 sudo rm -rf /* 한거 복구하시려는 거 알려달라는 것인가요;;;
<BHO> 아. 그렇군요. 죄송합니다. 평소 습관이여서ㅓ...
<cartes9> 이렇게 한줄에 다쳐주세요.. 그래서 사람들이 그렇게 하신듯..
<BHO> 아니요.. 그건 아니고요.. 우분투 업데이트 관리자에서 업데이트를 하려고 하면은 계속 변경 사항 적용중.. 이라고 하면서 밑에 프로그레스바가 도져히 안 채워집니다. (패키지 다운로드를) 안합니다.
<hacking_u> 서버 문제 아닌가요.
<BHO> 그래서, 취소를 해버리면 업데이트 할 수 있는것이 조금 줄어들고, 다운로드는 되었으나 설치가 안되었습니다. 라고 말 바뀌고, 참고로 한국 다음 서버이용하고 있습니다.
<hacking_u> 저장소는 어디로 설정되어 있으신가요? 카이스트 서버는 원래 가끔 죽(?)고 다음은 패키지 미러링 중에 제대로 패키지 다운로드가 안 될때 가끔 그렇던데요.
<hacking_u> 아, 다음으로 되어 있으시고요
<kizace> 안녕하세요 ^^
<cartes9> 안녕하세요
<BHO> 다음서버입니다. 우분투 본 한국 서버가 잘 안되있는 걸로 압니다. 그래서, 11.04 부터 인터넷 선 빼고 합니다. (네 안녕하세요 >> kizace)
<hacking_u> kizace, 안녕하세요~
<kizace> >_<//
<BHO> 지금, 한국 본 서버 (kr.archive.ubuntu.com) 빠르나요?
<freegilyeon> 우분투 한국 IRC도 사람치 많군요~ 반갑습니다. kizace~
<kizace> ^^
<kizace> 저는 ...음 주서버에서 다운로드를..
<cartes9> 않빠른것 같아요...;;
<freegilyeon> 오타 흠..
<BHO> 그렇죠, 안 빠른것 같더라구요.. 그럼 다음 서버 말고는 어디가 있습니까?
<cartes9> http://ohyung.net/411
<freegilyeon> 업글시에는 주서버를 사용하시는게 속편합니다.
<cartes9> 다음으로 다바꿔보세요
<cartes9> 전 그렇게 한다능..
<BHO> 다음에서 문제가 발생한 것 같기도 합니다. 업데이트관리자여서
<hacking_u> cartes9, 룰!
<cartes9> 룰!
<cartes9> ?
<BHO> 저기, cartes9님 텍스트 모드에서 업데이트 할 방법은 없을까요.. 어차피 저 같은경우에는, 친구들하고 우분투 서버를 운영중인데, 업데이트를 할 떄 불편합니다
<cartes9> 저는 우분투 유저가 아니라서 잘 몰르겠네요;; 잠시만요
<freegilyeon> 일단 업글 하실때는 메인서버를 사용하시고
<BHO> 아넵
<hacking_u> 원래 sudo apt-get update 후 sudo apt-get upgrade 하면 되잖아요
<cartes9> 책찾아볼게요
<freegilyeon> 업글 후 다음서버로 바꾸시는게 좋을듯 합니다
<BHO> 네, 무슨 업글요? 저는 바로 Ubutnu 11.04 Natty Narwhale CD 넣고 멀티붓 설치하는데요.
<hacking_u> 메인서버는 KAIST 보다 JAIST 서버가 더 안정적이라는 이야기를 어떤 분이 흘리시던데요.
<freegilyeon> 아 그런가요?
<hacking_u> BHO, 텍스트모드에서 업데이트 할 방법이 없냐고 하셔서요.
<cartes9> sudo apt-get disk-upgrade
<BHO> 아, 그렇군요.. 감사합니ㅏㄷ.
<cartes9> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<freegilyeon> dist-upgrade
<cartes9> 책에서 찾았어요
<freegilyeon> 오타입니다.
<BHO> 아하.. 그렇군요.. ㄷㄷ, 넵
<BHO> 에휴, 그럼 이제 어느 서버를 사용하지..
<BHO> kr2.archive.ubuntu.com 빠른가요?
<hacking_u> 배포판 업그레이드 하시나요;;; 별로 추천하는 일은 아닌데요;
<BHO> 아니요, 저는 배포판 업그레이드가 아닌, 일반 업데이트를 말합니다.
<cartes9> 아아 일반업데이트는 update, upgrade
<BHO> kr2.archive.ubuntu.com << 느리군요.. 800kb/s
<hacking_u> BHO, 일반 업데이트는 sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<BHO> hacking_u, 감사합니다.
<hacking_u> BHO, 그리고 방금 핑테스트 해보니 kr2.archive.ubuntu.com은 Packet Loss가 무려 14%;;;;
<BHO> 그런데, 문제는 이 업데이트 관리자을 해결해야 할텐데.. 여러분은 업데이트 관리자 문제 없이 잘 되시는 지요..
<hacking_u> 아니... 제 회선이 이상한걸까요;
<BHO> hacking_u, 무슨 말씀이신지 이해를 할수가 없습니다.
<kizace> 손실이 많다는거니까
<kizace> 접속이 원활하지 못하다 라고 말하시는거 같은데요?
<cartes9> 불안정하고 끊김이 있다?
<hacking_u> 저쪽에 핑테스트 날렸더니 데이터가 14% 손실이었다고요... 여러모로 좋지 않죠;;;
<BHO> 넵
<hacking_u> 그리고 저도 지금 업데이트가 제대로 진행이 안 되고 한 패키지가 멈춰 있어서 갑갑하네요......
<kizace> 일본 서버도 빠르던데
<hacking_u> upower패키지가 좀;
<hacking_u> kizace, JAIST 서버요?
<kizace> 넹
<kizace> 그거 겁나 빠르던데요?
<kizace> 업데이트 속도가 ...
<hacking_u> 음... 끌리네요... 속도가 대체 초당 몇 바이트나....
<kizace> 움 제가 몇일 ppa 추가한거에서 에러때문에 업데이트 를 못받았었거든요
<kizace> 서버를 여기적기 바꿔봤는데 ..
<kizace> 일본 서버가 갱신속도가 눈에 보일정도로 빨랐다는
<hacking_u> 쩝.. 일단은 저는 리붓합니다.
<BHO> 저,,업데이트 때문에 리붓좀 하고 오겠습니다.
<kizace> ^^
<BHO> rm -rf *하다가 Windows도 같이 날아가버렸지 뭡니까
<cartes9> rm -rf * 하면 Windows도 같이 날라가나요?
<grr> 저 명령어는 북한이 농협을 작살내 먹을 떄 썼다는 무시무시한 악의적인 명령어라고 kbs에서 보도한 그것.......
<kizace> 무...무시 무시한 명령어일줄이야
<cartes9>  /media에 마운트되어있어서 NTFS파티션도 날라간건가요?
<yemharc> 음...
<yemharc> cciss에 grub 설치를 못한다냐.............
<cartes9> 초천재 밀옹 하이요
<yemharc> ........안되면 꼼수다
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<cartes9> HTML5 보는데
<kizace> 초 굇수 밀옹 이신가욧!!
<cartes9> 전에 얘기했던 내용들이 나옵니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> 어떤거요?
<cartes9> 그냥 XHTML2.0
<cartes9> 망한거 팀 버너스리가 인정하고
<cartes9> WHATWG에서 발전시키던 HTML5를 받아들이자고
<cartes9> 하고
<cartes9> W3C가 WHATWG를 받아들이게 되었다
<cartes9> 대충 이런거 읽었습니다..
<yemharc> 아아
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 근데 뭐, 그래서 XHTML2.0이 좌초된건 맞지만 XHTML이 버려진건 아닌거죠
<cartes9> 네 근데 직렬화라는 말은 아직도 생소하네여
<cartes9> ㅋㅋ
<cartes9> Serialization
<cartes9> XHTML이 HTML5로 통합되었다고 하셨죠?
<yemharc> 네
<cartes9> 그럼 HTML5도 닫기태크가 강제인가요?
<yemharc> 아뇨
<yemharc> 둘은 여전히 별개에요
<yemharc> 음......간단히 말하면 XHTML에 대한 그룹을 더 이상 별도로 운영하지 않고
<cartes9> 그럼 HTML5를 재편성한 XHTML은 버전이 뭘로 불려요?
<yemharc> W3C의 토의그룹 중 하나가 된겁니다
<cartes9> OTL.. 잘 몰르겠네요;; 그냥 써야겠습니다 ㅡㅡ;;
<yemharc> 딱히 버전도 없어요
<cartes9> 정리가 잘않되요 버전도 없다니..
<yemharc> 쉽게 말하면.......M&A?
<cartes9> 합병?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 그러니까 HTML이랑 XHTML 이란 두개의 회사가 있었는데
<yemharc> 인수합병 되면서 HTML사 XHTML부서......라는 느낌일까요?
<cartes9> 합병된거라는거져..?
<cartes9> 아
<cartes9> 아아 HTML5 보니까 완전 신나네요 ^%
<kizace> 아앗 대장님 오셨습니다!
<grr> 안녕하세요
<bundo> 아 대장 아니라니까유
<bundo> 쩝 ~ ㅎㅎ
<bundo> <== 그냥 찌질이 에유  ^^;
<bundo> grr  나 내일 인터뷰 한다 ...쩝 찌질성 보여 줘야징 흐흐
<grr> bundo , 헉.. 무려 인터뷰 /_\
<kizace> 크헉 인터뷰한 대장님으로 전격 승진!
<bundo> kizace 나중 술자리 하게 되면 왜 대장 아닌가 이야기 해줄께요 ㅎ
<kizace> ㅎㅎㅎ 대장으로 세워놓구 말을 안듣는건가요?ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 대장은 장수 잖아요 그죠 ?
<kizace> 음 대장은 장수 인가요? ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 무리의 리더 즘
<bundo> 무리의 리더 잖아요
<kizace> 네 그렇죠 리더
<bundo> 전 왕 수준 입니다. 독재자나 왕
<bundo> 그러니 대장 아니죠
<kizace> 아..
<kizace> 원수!!!!!!!! 님
<kizace> 별이 무려 5개!!! 5개!!!!
<bundo> 원수도 장수잖아요
<bundo> 쩝
<bundo> 암튼 다 농담이고요
<kizace> 움 원수도 장수에 속하는건가요? ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 전 대장 이란 호칭이 싫어서 한 농 입니다.
<bundo> 제가 얻은 별명이 좀 많은데요
<bundo> 별명 &호칭 ?
<kizace> 닉넴~
<bundo> 강틀러 , 오타마왕 , 컴맹 , 교주 ,
<kizace> 교주
<bundo> 찌질이 대명사
<cartes9> 저요?
<bundo> 등등 있는데 맘에 드는거 하나 없어요
<cartes9> 읔
<cartes9> 저 찌질이 아니에용
<cartes9> 사람에 따라선 맞을수도..
<bundo> 그냥 강분도 님으로 좋습니다.
<cartes9> ===3=3 숑
<bundo> cartes9 아니 내이야기 한거임 지래 찔리긴 ...쩝
<cartes9> ㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace> 강분도장 ....
<bundo> "강도부인" 도 있군요
<kizace> 헉-_-;;
<cartes9> 강덕후님
<bundo> http://bundo.biz/bundo.gif   "강도부인"
<cartes9> ===33=3
<bundo> 강덕후는 = http://bundo.biz/hardships.gif
<kizace> 한.우.포 위원장 ..
<kizace> 어떻게 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 아우.................
<bundo> 난 아우 아닌데?
<yemharc> bundo, 안녕하세요
<kizace> <(__)>
<bundo> 에밀이 아우면 누구지 ?
<bundo> 드레이크?
<yemharc> 네트워크 설계 미스 덕분에 3일간 고생했습니다 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋ
<yemharc> 드레이크님이 제 아우면 전 대체 몇살인건가요
<bundo> 드레이크는 오겹살
<bundo> 에밀은 이겹살 ?
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 날이 안더워 좋긴한데... 좀 여름이 아쉽네요 ...
<grr> 더우면 현기증 나는 몸매라서, 안더워서 좋아요 /_\
<kizace> 더우면 굇수로 변해서 안더운게 좋아요>_<
<bundo> 고수 굇수 보다 상위가 머게요?
<kizace> 분도!
<bundo> 아뇨
<bundo> 무수
<kizace> 수가 무제한인건가요?
<bundo> 걍 대충 만들죠 ~ 아님 남이 만든거  걍 쓰고..
<kizace> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> grr, 막 가져다 꽂은 네트워크 망 설계 덕에 제 주말이 날아갔습니다 ㅠㅠ
<grr> yemharc: 뭐 어떻게 꽂으셨길레...
<yemharc> 제가 안했어요 ㅠㅠ
<grr> (...)
<grr> 담당자 잡아와서 반대로 뒤집어서 곤장형을 처하세요
<yemharc> 담당자는 비전문가 (.........)
<grr> (....)
<yemharc> 엉엉 ;ㅁ;
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1311562969.png
<yemharc> 이것때문에 오늘도 새벽 5시에 전화받고 6시에 출근했는데 ㅠㅠ
<grr> yemharc: 자.. 지금부터 맥주 버프 받으시는 겁미다
<yemharc> bundo, 그놈3 설치하셨네요
<bundo> 11.10 은 델키로 파일 못지운다
<bundo> 11.10 임
<bundo> [명령어]uname -a
<bundo> Linux maria-12 3.0.0-6-generic #7-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 20 13:53:50 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<bundo> [명령어]lsb_release -a
<bundo> No LSB modules are available.
<bundo> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<bundo> Description:	Ubuntu oneiric (development branch)
<bundo> Release:	11.10
<bundo> Codename:	oneiric
<grr> [명령어]uname -a
<grr> (...)
<kizace> 11.10 은 베타 버전 아닌가요?
<bundo> 아뇨 상용화 버전이에요
<bundo> 1800원 주었습니다.
<yemharc> 그러고 보니 오네이릭 2달 남았군요
<bundo> 3달이죠
<bundo> 10월 말 나올테니
<bundo> cartes9 번역좀 혀
<cartes9> 어떤거요?
<bundo> 영어 메뉴 천지임
<bundo> 11.10
<kizace> 아 상용화 버전이군요
<kizace> 오늘은 반드시 우분투에서 asf 파일을 재생해 보이겠다는!!!
<cartes9> VLC Player깔면
<grr> 고전 므흣한 동영상 파일 확장자 /_\
<cartes9> 곰플레이어 처럼
<bundo> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+lang/ko
<kizace> 아 좀전에 vlc 설치했는데 나 잘했다>_<
<cartes9> 곰플레이어 처럼 되지않을까요?
<kizace> 아 ... 된다고 하신게 아니셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 음 미디어플레이어 에서 막 뭔가 다운 받겠다고 하는데 업데이트가 안된다며 실패했으니까
<kizace> 지금 해보면은 될꺼 같기도 하구요 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 앗 역시.. vlc도 음성만 나오고.. 영상은 안나오네요 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 음 asf 에 과련한건 없네요 포럼에서도... 움
<grr> kizace : 인코딩해서 보세요 (....)
<grr> 다른걸로 인코딩해서... (....)
<kizace> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 전 그런 고급 능력은 보유하고 있질 안아요 ㅠㅠ
<grr> 윈도우에서 인코딩해서 우분투로 (...)
<kizace> w32codecs 라는걸 설치하면 되는군요!
<kizace> 미운 그르르님
<grr>  /_\...
<kizace> gee는 소녀시대가 만들어서 grr로 만드신건가욧!
<grr> 그르르르르르르르
<kizace> .......
<grr> 그르르르르르르르르르
<kizace> 아 그래서 그르르가 되었군요...
<grr> 네 /_\
<kizace> 그런 가슴아픈 사연이 ㅜㅜ
<grr> T_T
<haruair> ¾È³çÇϼ¼¿ä~
<kizace> 앗 글씨가 격하게 깨져욧
<kizace> utf-8을 강력하게 추천하는 바입니다
<grr> 궬홡훩쿠흟핥핡깕?
<kizace> 맘 상하셨자나요!
<grr> ....
<kizace> (__*);
<kizace> 새파랗게 젊다는게 한및천인데~
<kizace> 째째하게 굴지말고 가슴을 쫙 펴랏
<grr> 전 어리니까 더 쨰쨰해질래요 /_\
<kizace> (__*);; 째째할줄이야...
<grr>  /_\
<grr> 술, 고기 빼고는 다 쨰쨰함
<grr> 장어를 먹어본지가 오래됬네... 쩝..
<kizace> 여자한테 째째할줄이야
<kizace> 우리 헤어져 내가 준 선물 다내놔-_-
<kizace> 같은 남자군요...
<grr> ...
<grr> 아무것도 안받았어요
<grr>  /_\
<kizace> 훗 ...
<grr>  가는거 안잡음
<grr> 오는건 안막는데 잘 안옴
<grr> ㅜㅜ
<kizace> ㅠㅠ
<grr> 서울에 아는 여자사람도 몇 없어서 슬퍼요...
<kizace> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu   여기대로 하면 코덱 설치가 될까요?
<grr> 안녕하세요
<haruair> ¾Æ ÀÌÁ¦ Á¤»óÀûÀ¸·Î ¶ß³×¿ä
<haruair> ¾È³çÇϼ¼¿ä
<kizace> ni hao
<grr> 저 X는 전혀 쓸줄을 몰라서..
<kizace> 아악!
<kizace> 전혀 쓸줄 모르시는군요...
<grr> incoding set to utf-8
<kizace> 영어다...
<grr> 전 X window 쓸줄 몰라요.. 잘안써서..
<grr> 전 이만 밥먹으로 총총
<haruair> Àú ±ÛÀÚ Àß ³ª¿À³ª¿ä?
<kizace> 맛나게 드셔욤
<haruair> ¾È³ª¿À³ªºÁ..
<kizace> ;;;;;
<kizace> 인코딩을utf-8로
<haruair> mirc windows version
<kizace> 아
<kizace> 한글은 보이시죠?
<kizace> 그러시면은
<haruair> yes
<kizace> 채널 창에 왼쪽 위에 보시면
<kizace> 네모난거 있는데요
<kizace> 그거 누르시고 폰트 누르시면은 폰트 설정 하는거 나오는데요 오른쪽 중간 쯤에 언어 한글로 바꾸시고 그아래 utf-8 인코딩을
<haruair> 아
<kizace> 아
<kizace> 잘보인다 ㅎㅎ
<haruair> 아.. 감사 ;ㅅ;
<kizace> ^^ 외쿡 서버라
<kizace> 이렇게 해주셔야 해요 ^^
<kizace> 또 한국 체널은 긇게 하면은 안보이는 엄청난 문제가 있어서
<haruair> 흐... 감사합니다.
<kizace> 별말씀을요>_<
<hanbin973> 아.. 물올 망했어요 ㅜㅜ
<hanbin973> 열역학 1개 증발 현재 물리 1개 증발 역학 1개 증발 ㅈㅈ;; 9개는 찍었으니 답을 장담 못함 ㅈㅈ ㅜㅜ
<hanbin973> 음 =.= 현대 물리.. 제발 지수가 맞아 떨어지기를... 10^-5 엿다면 난 사는거고 10^-6 이면 난 망한거다 ㅜㅜ
<grr> 쌀쌀쌀쌀쌀
<kizace> 보리보리보리보리보리
<yemharc> 후음
<grr> 후웁
<kizace> 푸웁
<yemharc> 크췹?
<kizace> 에췹!
<yemharc> 아........... 점심먹고 왔더니 어디까지 진행했는지 까먹었다 (...)
<kizace> (__*);;;
<kizace> 서..설마 밥과함께 삼켜버리쎳...
<grr>  /_\...
<grr> 으으... 누가 C용 가비지 컬렉터 안만들어주나...(...)
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 자바 쓰세요 자바
<grr> T_T... 하다못해 c++ 이라두 선택할 수 있었으면 해요 ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> 자바가 우편배달부를 내쫓고 환경미화원을 고용했잖아요
<grr> 메모리 개념 없을때 자바를 해서 그런지 수거하는게 이쁘게 잘 안되네요...
<grr> 이노무 포인터...
<yemharc> grr, 손수 방청소를 하는 훈남이셨군요
<grr> yemharc: 전 치유계 미청년이니까요 후훗
<yemharc> 요즘 치유계는 인기없죠
<grr> 그래도 전 치유계를 고집하겠습미다
<kizace> 미청년일줄이야
<kizace> -_-
<yemharc> 뭐어....일단 남자는 치유 안해줄테고(?!)
<grr> 남자가 치유해 달라고 오면 뒤집어서 곤장때려줌 ㅇㅇ
<kizace> 음 남자 치유계는 .. 인기 없자나요..
<kizace> 역시 치유계라면 ...
<kizace> 여케가...
<kizace> 아무하고나 벙커 들어가는 메딕도 여케;;;
<grr> 치유계 남자 == 힐셔틀
<grr> 치유계 여자 == 인기짱
<kizace> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace> 육체도 치유가 되겠지만.. 마음마더 치유하는 살아있는 헬렌켈러 ~
<kizace> 여케 힐러
<grr>  /_\....
<kizace> 그르르님이 치유계를 하시는건 .. 역시 움직이기는 귄찮은데 뭔가는 해야한;; 그래 힐이나 주고 말자 아닌가요?
<grr>  이쁘고 착하게 생겨서 치유계를 해야겠다구 마음먹었어요 /_\
<kizace> 이쁘고 착하게 생긴 치유계 인 사람을 봐서 나도 치유계하면 저렇게 될까\?
<kizace> 라는 소망에 치유계...
<grr>  /.\
<kizace> (__*);;
<kizace>  /_\
<haruair> 이곳이
<haruair> 이렇게 훈훈한 이야기가 오가는 곳이었군요
<haruair> [...]
<kizace> (__*) 전 그르르님과 이런 사이예여 >_< 러브러브
<grr>  - _-
<grr> -_________________________________________________-
<kizace> 우훗 부끄럽쟁이 후후
<grr> -ㅅ-
<kizace> 올만에 겜방이나...
<grr> yemharc: 친구가 htc 7 pro 를 질렀습니다.
<grr> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> 저 오늘도 학교갑니다.
<grr>  /_\??
<jincreator> 서버 대신 남는 PC라도 달라고요(...)
<kizace> 전 외출 하겠습니당^^
<grr> (....)
<jincreator> 네, 잘다녀오세요.
<kizace> ^^
<grr> 'ㅅ'//
<jincreator> 지난주에 전화드렸더니 이번주 아무때나 오라고 하셔서요.
<grr> pc라도 털어오시길 /_\...
<yemharc> grr, 일단 가져다가.................(응?)
<grr> ...
<yemharc> 아......졸려;;
<grr> 오늘 배달올꺼 같아요. 보고 구경좀 /_\
<grr> 오늘은 일찍 퇴근하실 수 있나요? ;
<jincreator> 그런데 각 컴퓨터의 디스크들을 연결해서 하나의 커다란 파티션으로 만드는 게 가능한가요?
<yemharc> 5시에 불려왔는데 적어도 정시퇴근은 시키겠죠 -_-
<grr> 그런 방법에 대해서는 저는 들어본적이 없네요... NFS로 드라이브를 여럿 두는 방법에 대해서는 들어보았지만...
<yemharc> jincreator, 하나인것처럼 보이게 하는건 몰라도 싸그리 묶어서 하나의 파티션이 되는건 무리네요
<jincreator> 음...제가 이런 질문을 드리는 이유가 우분투 미러링이 300GB쯤 필요한데 교내의 "남는" PC중에는 그런 고용량 하드디스크가 없을 것 같더군요.
<jincreator> 게다가 PC이기 때문에 하드디스크 베이가 여러개일 것 같지도 않고요.
<jincreator> 그래서 여러 PC를 연결해야 할 것 같아서요.
<yemharc> 그렇게 해도 별 문제 없지 않나요?
<yemharc> 그냥 NFS 연결 해두고 해도 되고
<yemharc> 각각 회선 물려서 포워딩 해버려도 되고
<jincreator> "그렇게 해도"라는 게 어떤 건지 설명 좀 부탁드려도 될까요?
<jincreator> 전 NFS를 단순히 폴더 공유 정도로만 알고 있었는데 좀 더 기능이 많은가 보네요.
<yemharc> 아뇨 그거요
<yemharc> NFS연결로
<jincreator> 근데 그러면 NFS로 마운트된 폴더는 원래 그 폴더가 있는 PC 1대의 최대용량이 한계 아닌가요?
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<jincreator> 음...근데 제가 한PC의 디스크가 감당할 수 없는 용량을 보관해야 해서 그러는데 이러면 어떻게 해결할 수 있나요?
<hacking_u> jincreator, 대체 뭐를 보관하길래?
<jincreator> 우분투 미러링(...)
<hacking_u> jincreator, RAID밖에 방법이 없지 않나....
<jincreator> ...PC인데?
<yemharc> jincreator, 각 데탑별 하드 용량이 얼마나 되요?
<jincreator> 그건 있다가 교수님께 여쭤봐야 해요(...)
<yemharc> 흠
<readytoact> 백업?
<jincreator> 아마 70~200 사이 정도쯤 될 것 같네요.
<readytoact> 윈도인가요?
<jincreator> rsync로 동기화하는 것으로 알고 있으니 백업과도 비슷하겠네요.
<jincreator> 우분투 미러링 해볼려고요.
<yemharc> 각 데탑마다 하드는 한개씩?
<jincreator> 그럴 겁니다.
<yemharc> 그러면........
<yemharc> 데탑은 받게되면 몇대나 되나요?
<jincreator> 아직 자세한 건 말씀드려보지 않았어요(...)
<jincreator> 일단 충분한 수의 데탑을 받을 수 있다고 가정해주세요(...)
<hacking_u> jincreator, 클러스터링 해야되는 거 아닌가;;;
<jincreator> hacking_u 김성윤님께서 설명해주실 때 디스크 합치는 부분은 없었던 걸로 기억하는데...
<hacking_u> jincreator, IDC 관계자한테 물어봐랔ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> jincreator, 그럼 뭐, 의외로 간단한 방법이 있습니다.
<jincreator> (...)
<yemharc> 더도 말고 5만원만 투자하세요
<jincreator> 응! 뭔가요!?
<yemharc> 1~2TB 하드 하나 구매하시고
<jincreator> (...)
<jincreator> ...그리고 RAID 카드 구매?
<yemharc> 각 서버(?)는 배포판 1개~2개씩 맡아 전담해서 저장하고
<yemharc> 그걸 외부로 나가는 한 녀석이 NFS로 묶어서 미러링을 합니다.
<yemharc> 그리고 저 하드 구매한 녀석에 모조리 rsync를 물려서 통합 백업으로 굴리세요
<yemharc> 통짜 하드 달아 서비스하지 않는건 트래픽과 처리용량 분산
<hacking_u> 백업은은 그냥 NAS로 해도 되겠군요
<yemharc> rsync가 더 편해요
<yemharc> 대수가 많으니까
<hacking_u> 일반 4 SATA RAID 구성인 NAS를 백업용으로...
<hacking_u> 해서 rsync
<hacking_u> ...
<jincreator> 근데 문제는 그 각 서버(?)가 배포판 1 미러링도 안될 정도로 하드 용량이 작다는 거죠.
<yemharc> 얼마나 작은거에요 (.......)
<jincreator> 서버가 작기보다는 미러링에 필요한 용량이 큰거죠.
<yemharc> 그럼 정말 최후의 방법인데........
<jincreator> ?
<yemharc> 데탑을 주루룩 받았으면
<jincreator> 설마...하드만 빼서...같은 건...
<hacking_u> 다 NFS로 묶는다든가...
<yemharc> 거기서 일단 좋은 부품을 걸러서 2대를 최상급으로 유지하고 2TB 하드를 다세요
<yemharc> 거기에 파티션을 줄줄이 나눠서 각 파티션마다 배포판별 미러 데이터를 넣고
<yemharc> 그걸 분산해서 NFS로 각각의 서버들이 물어갑니다.
<yemharc> 그걸 외부 통로에 있는 다른 녀석이 다시 받아 묶어서 각 NFS로 포트포워딩
<yemharc> 이해가 가나요?
<jincreator> A는 2TB에 데이터를 다 저장하고 이 A에서 NFS로 필요한 배포판만 마운트하여 B는 데비안, C는 우분투, D는 페도라 같은 식으로 하는 건가요?
<hacking_u> 저는 대략 이해... 그리고 저는 우분투 재설치하러 갑니다 -_-;; 아아 이번에 대회 프로젝트하고 사이트 구축도 해야되는데 =_=
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 그리고 그걸 다시 묶어서 제공해 줄 녀석이 필요하니 입구(?)에다 하나를 세워서 각 미러의 [좌표]를 모아 알려주는거죠
<hacking_u> 잠깐... 그런데 그렇게 사용하면 하드디스크가 남아나지 않을텐데요
<jincreator> 결국 모든 데이터는 입구(?)를 지나서 전송되는 거군요.
<hacking_u> 하루에 10명이 들어와도... 한 3명씩만 동시접속하는 일이 반년만 지속되도 상당히 =_=
<jincreator> hacking_u 뭘 모르는군. 난 그게 목표라네.
<hacking_u> HDD가 버틸까 싶군요...
<jincreator> PC가 하나씩 죽어나가야 학교측에서 서버 구입의 타당성을 인정해주지 않을까?
<haruair> 아...
<hacking_u> 데이터는 하나, 그걸 배포판별로, 부분별로 각 컴퓨터가 분산 처리하는건데...
<yemharc> hacking_u, 만약에 미러링을 제대로 운영한다 치고
<yemharc> NFS로 나누나 안 나누나 하드 수명이 깎여나가는건 똑같아요. 그럼 망 부하를 줄여 접속을 원활하게 하는게 당연하겠죠?
<jincreator> 그런데 좌표를 알려주는 입구(?)로 모든 데이터가 지나야 하면 결국 분산된 의미가 없지 않나요?
<yemharc> 그 부분이 문제인데
<yemharc> 결국 같은 네트워크 라인에 물려있으면 마찬가지긴 해요
<yemharc> 아마 제대로 부하를 줄이려면 각각의 IP를 할당해야 할겁니다.
<yemharc> 근데 그게 안되니 이 경우는 망 부하라기 보다는 서버의 처리 부하를 줄이는게 되겠죠
<hacking_u> 회선이 여러개여야...
<jincreator> 아, IP를 각각 할당하는 건 가능해요.
<yemharc> 아........그러니까 학교 내부망 내에서도 라인이 틀린 네트워크에 들어가야겠죠
<jincreator> 네, 그건 힘들죠(...)
<yemharc> 그것도 사실 최종적으로는 학교 망 하나로 이루어지니 눈 가리고 아웅입니다만
<grr> 워.. HD7 pro 위엄 쩐다....
<yemharc> 이쯤되면 클러스터로 해도 되긴 하는데........
<yemharc> ....귀찮잖아요 (..)
<grr> HDD를 삽니다 (...)
<jincreator> 클러스터로 하면 구성이 어떻게 되나요?
<grr> 1tb 얼마하더라...
<jincreator> (너무 포괄적인 질문이군요)
<yemharc> 뭐, 클러스터는 여러가지가 있는데 이 경우에는 처리량 부하를 위한게 되겠네요
<jincreator> 클러스터링은 이전 우분투 세미나에서 들은 적이 있기는 했는데 그때는 발표자분께서 슈퍼컴퓨팅 쪽으로 초점을 맞춰서 해주셨어요.
<yemharc> 슈퍼컴퓨팅 방면은 주로 계산을 위해 구축합니다만, 사실 그정도를 목표로 구축하면 어디다 써도 잘 돌아가요
<jincreator> 그러면 이 경우에도 결국 1대에 2TB를 꽂고 각 노드가 NFS로 마운트하는 식으로 해야되는군요.
<yemharc> 딱히 뭐가 좋다고는 못해요
<readytoact> 흐아아악..;;
<yemharc> 일단 제대로 된 제반사항을 모르기도 하고
<yemharc> 학교 망 부하는 얼마나 되는지, 하루 예상 트래픽은 얼마인지
<jincreator> 뭐, 그정도는 감수해야지요.
<grr> 음.. raid 0 stripe는 최근에 나온 보드가 아니면 지원 안하겠죠?
<jincreator> 그건 보드 출시일이 중요한 게 아니라 보드 "가격"이 중요하죠.
<jincreator> 최소한 일반 대기업 PC에 들어갈 확률은 없어 보이네요. T.T
<grr> (....) ECS꺼면 뭐 없다고 봐야...
<yemharc> grr, SoftRAID쓰세요
<yemharc> 가난한 자의 친구  mdadm
<grr>  /_\
<jincreator> (...)
<yemharc> 하드 한개로도 레이드 구성할 수 있는 걸작
<grr> 친구가 htc 7 pro를 샀는데 국내 최초라... 개통 신청 직접해야하네요 ;
<grr> 그 전파인증이요..
<grr> (....)
<jincreator> 전파인증을 안하면 USIM 바꿔끼우기도 안되나보네요.
<yemharc> 전파인증 꽤 귀찮으실텐데...
<grr> 좀 짱인듯...
<yemharc> 우리나라 통신사들 하는걸 보면 USIM은 왜 도입한건지 모르겠어요
<grr> yemharc: 설레어라얍? 이 아닐까 해요 - -
<jincreator> "Un"universial SIM
<grr> 아무튼 이친구.. HD2, 넥S , HTC 7 PRO  3개를 들고다니네요 이제 - -;
<grr> 얘가 하루는 술먹고 주문헀다가, 다음날 취소했어요. 그리고 술을 먹었을 때 다시 신청했나봐요 ㅡㅡ;
<jincreator> (...)
<grr> 아.. 정말 하면 저걸로 갈아탈까나...
<grr> 정발
<jincreator> 전 다음역에서 갈아타느라 잠시 끊김니다.
<grr>  /_\~
<yemharc> 아........... 진짜 내가 이 서버실 언제 한번 갈아엎는다 (..........)
<grr>  /_\....
<grr> 와장창
<grr>  /_\
<yemharc> 아니 무슨...... 다른 서버 하나가 접속이 안된다길래 봤더니 이것도 이상이 없어서
<yemharc> 혹시나 싶어서 뒤통수(..) 까 봤더니 랜선 접지불량 (..........)
<hoon-umn> test
<hoon-umn> 제가 맞게 들어왔나요? 아무도 안계시나요?
<yemharc> 어서오세요
<hoon-umn> 오오오 안녕하세요 한국은 3시오후 오후3시이겠네요
<hoon-umn> 컴퓨터를 공부하고있는 대학생입니다. 반갑습니다!
<yemharc> 반갑습니다
<yemharc> hoon-umn, https://SeowonJung.com/wiki/pages/272974/Ubuntu_Korea_Rules.html
<yemharc> 한번 읽어주세요 :)
<hoon-umn> 네 감사합니다 읽어보고 오겠습니다.
<grr> dkssudgktpdy /_\
<grr> 안녕하세요 /_\
<grr> yemharc: 이참에 이쁘게 생긴 케이블로 죄다 교체를...
<jincreator> 끙...막상 학교와보니 교수님이 안계시네요.
<grr> .......
<grr> 전화기 스킬 사용 -> 교수 소환
<jincreator> 잠시 화장실가신 것을 수도 있으니 조금 기다렸다 한번 더 가보고 안그러면 전화 드려봐야죠.
<grr> 저 학교 다닐때, 교수 뒤에서 내돈 한학기에 412만원 때려박는데 교수한테 내 할말 못할 이유가 어디있냐고....
<grr> 돈을 그만큼 때려박는이상 하고싶은 말을 할 권리가 있습니다! (....)
<jincreator> 지금은 제가 부탁드리러 가는 입장인지라...
<hoonkim`> 저도 교수님 찾아갈땐 떨리긴하죠
<grr> 저만 이상한 거군요... (...) 당연히 받을껄 받으러 간다고 생각하는지라...
<hoon-umn> 아 irc처음이라서 좀 어렵네요.
<grr>  /_\....
<hacking_u> kubuntu 갈아엎고 돌아왔슴다
<jincreator> kubuntu도 괜찮은데...
<grr> 리눅스는 얻어쓰는 신세라... (...)
<hoon-umn> s
<hoon-umn> a
<grr> hello world
<hacking_u> jin
<hacking_u> jin
<hacking_u> 헉 방금 무언가 되었는데 훅 지나갔...
<hacking_u> jincreator, 맞아 쿠분투 좋네 ㄷ
<jincreator> 에휴...
<jincreator> 대체 "서버"로 뭔 "결과물"을 내라는 건지...
<grr> jincreator: 컴퓨터를 줄테니까 output을 내놓으래요?
<jincreator> 네.
<jincreator> 일단 남는 PC는 없는데 필요하면 컴퓨터실에서 떼어다 줄 수 있다고 합니다.
<grr> output이라...
<jincreator> 그런데 애플리케이션 개발이나 공모전 같은 결과물을 낸다는 전제 하에서에요.
<grr> 음....
<grr> ni hao
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<imsu> 오~ 오늘은 반겨주시는 분이 2분이나 헤헤
<imsu> ye
<imsu> ~~~~~~
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<grr>  xie xie
<grr> 거 참 컴퓨터 한대 주면서 되게 생색내시네 교수...
<jincreator> 이번 교수님은 학부내 장비 같은 것들 담당하시는 분이신데 계획서만 잘 쓰면 괜찮을 것 같습니다.
<jincreator> 필요하면 하드디스크 같은 것도 추가로 구입해주실 수 있다고 하셨거든요.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 왜요
<jincreator> 아무튼 적어도 오픈 소스 미러링은 어지간한 대학에서는 환영받을 일이 아니군요.
<jincreator> 서버 턱턱 사주는 카이스트나 다른 대학들이 부럽네요.
<grr> 그동네는 등록금이 chaos...
<jincreator> 사실 카이스트는 학점만 잘 나오면 무료지요.
<jincreator> 그전에는 무조건 무료였고요.
<grr> 그런데 그게 매우 힘들잖아요, 사람들 자살하는거 보면...
<jincreator> 그건 그렇죠.
<jincreator> 애초에 최고의(?) 영재들을 뽑아놓고 거기에서 다시 경쟁을 시킨다는 게 말이 안되는 거에요.
<grr> 결국 지금 필요한건 오픈소스 미러링할 PC를 받으면서 이와 별개로 OUTPUT을 낼게 필요하다? 이게 맞나요?
<jincreator> 네, 맞아요.
<jincreator> 너무나도 정확한 정리입니다.
<jincreator> 게다가 미러링을 잠깐 하고 말 게 아니기 때문에 매년 OUTPUT을 내야해요 T.T
<grr> (....)
<grr> 뭘 하나 만들어서
<grr> V1, V2, V3
<grr> 로...
<grr> ...
<jincreator> 음...
<jincreator> PC 10대 묶어 Hello World 컴파일.
<grr> ...
<jincreator> 2012년 Hello World V2 Hello World! 개발
<grr> 여러대 묶어서 웹을 이용한 압축 스토리지 라거나... 업로드 할 떄 ZIP으로 압축해서 서버에 저장되고 다운로드 받을때는 ZIP파일이 전송이 되는데 클라이언트 단에서 압축을 푸는것..
<grr> 제가 전에 만들어 본건데, 이런걸로 구실로 삼기엔 거시기 하겠죠? ;;
<jincreator> 다 좋은데...V 몇까지 갈까요?
<grr> 졸업 몇년 남으셨나요 (...)
<jincreator> 제가 할 게 없어서 "자격증 준비"는 안되냐고 여쭤보았습니다.
<grr>  /_\...
<jincreator> 그러면 매년 자격증 준비하는 학생(서버 관리 후배!?)가 나오기 때문에 나쁘지 않거든요.
<jincreator> ...약하다고 하시네요.
<yemharc>  / . \
<grr>  / , \
<yemharc> 일 끝나고........이제 제 일 합니다 (..)
<yemharc> 게다가 들어갔다 나온 사이에 왠지 일거리가 늘었어요 (.........)
<grr> ...
<grr> 칼퇴근의 보장은 사라진거에요?
<jincreator> (...)
<yemharc> 오늘은 안되도 그냥 가래요 (.......)
<grr> (...)
<yemharc> 사람이면 양심이 있는게지 (...........한숨)
<grr> 돌아가는길에 맥주 버프 받으셔요...
<grr> ...
<yemharc> 9월만 기다리고 있습니다
<grr> 9월에 뭐 있으신가요?
<yemharc> 9월 중순이면 회사 휴식기에요
<grr>  / _ \
<yemharc> 게임출시 공백기간이 대략 6개월
<yemharc> 뭐, 그 안에 자잘한 퍼블리싱 게임들이 있기야 하겠지만
<yemharc> 지금만큼은 아닐테니...........
<yemharc> 단, 개발인력으로 돌려지지 않는다면 말이죠
<yemharc> (...................한숨)
<grr>  /_\;;;;
<jincreator> 전 학교 온 김에 다른 일도 처리해야 해서 잠시 잠수입니다(...)
<yemharc> ......아, 아........... 이 이런 개갞끼들
<grr>  /_\?
<yemharc> '청소년들이여 이공계로 오라' http://goo.gl/MRK0B
<grr> 하긴 이공계니까 이거라두 하면서 쥐꼬리 월급으로  먹고 살지 인문계는..
<grr> 청소년들이여 이공계로 오되 외국으로 나가라!
<hacking_u> 돌아왔습니다
<hacking_u> 으아...
<yemharc> hacking_u, ㅇㅅㅇ/
<grr> ni hao
<hacking_u> hao
<hacking_u> KDE도 Font Binding 바꾸면 나눔고딕으로 Sans 쓸 수 있겠죠 아마?
<yemharc> 되겠죠 뭐........
<grr> 모르는 이야기다... (....)
<yemharc> <-폰트 다룰줄 모르는 1인
<grr> KDE나, GNOME이나 UNITY나 그게 그거 아닌가... ( 이러면 맞을려나)
<grr> yemharc: 폰트는 터미널에서 바꿔서 보는거 아니었나요 긁적...
<Drake_> 음.. 11.10에서는 다시 gnome3로 회귀한다는듯 하네요
<yemharc> Drake_, 읭........unity는 버리나요?
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 넷붘리믹스와 통합하려고 좀 무리수를 뒀던듯..
<drake_kr> 다시 unity+netbook remix 부활하려나
<drake_kr> 지각생님이나 보러가야겠슴다
<haruair> 흐아.. 오늘은 여기 들여다 볼 시간도 없네요..
<haruair> 왜이렇게 바쁜지.. 흑
<jincreator> 11.10은 그놈3+Unity-gnome-shell 입니다.
<jincreator> 집에 가느라 나갑니다(...)
<hacking_u> 헉 jicreator 나갔네요;;;
<hacking_u> 이런;
<hacking_u> 여하간 KDE4도 Plasma-Desktop이 넷북과 데스크톱 겸용 인터페이스라고 그러더군요
<drake_kr> hacking_u: 홈페이지 잘돼감요?
<hacking_u> 아, 지금 우분투가 맛가서 우분투부터 포맷한 상황입니다
<hacking_u> 리붓합니다
<hacking_u> 훗 광속 리붓입니다
<hacking_u> 갑자기 급조용....
<grr> 오? http://www.etnews.com/news/detail.html?id=201107250165&portal=001_00001
<freegilyeon> compiz가 한번씩 폭주해서 먹통이 되는거 같은데요
<freegilyeon> 어떤 로그를 봐야 확인할수 있을까요?
<freegilyeon> 일단 증세는 마우스 빼고는 먹통입니다. 한번은 Ctrl+Alt+F1으로 들어가져서 확인했더니 compiz가 cpu 100%로 폭주 상태였었습니다. 그리고 두번은 그마저 들어갈 수 없어서 전원버튼을 꾹 눌러 끄고 다시 켰었습니다.
<grr> 저는 모르겠는 부분이라 (....)
<hacking_u> 배고픕니다...
<grr> hacking_u: 고기를 드세요...
<grr> ...
<haruair> 고기짱
<hacking_u> 배고파요
<haruair> 퇴근해야할텐데
<haruair> 흐암..
<hacking_u> 아 다들 식사하시러...
<haruair> 하... 먼저 퇴근하겠습니다.
<haruair> 즐거운 밤 되세요 ^^
<drake_kr> 역시 고기는 맛남
<bundo> drake_kr 40되면 변할 꺼임..
<drake_kr> 에이
<bundo> 나도 30대까지 고기 잘 먹었슴 ~
<lyuso> .
<bundo> 건강등 이유 절대 아니고...
<bundo> 입맛이 변했어요
<jincreator> 육식이 채식을 이긴다!
<drake_kr> 칡뿌리?
<bundo> 짠거 자극 적인거 좋아하는거는 계속인데..
<bundo> 고기 구워 먹는거 진짜 못먹어유 ㅎ
<lyuso> 요즘 먹은게 라면뿐이라 고기 끌리네요
<drake_kr> 하긴 나이드신분들중엔 더덕구이 싫어하시는분이 별로 없던데
<drake_kr> 전 더덕구이 싫음요
<bundo> lyuso 회사 관두었다면서요 ?
<lyuso> 회사다니다가 호흡기 계통 다 망가지니
<lyuso> 네
<lyuso> 건강이 많이 나빠졌습니다.
<bundo> 흠 조기 건강 회복을 바랍니다.
<bundo> 조기 = 빠른시기
<lyuso> bundo, 감사합니다. =)
<bundo> 루소 8월 27일에 부산서 세미나 한당
<bundo> 루소 발표 해볼래요 ?
<lyuso> 부산에 갈 수 있을지가 걱정이네요.
<jincreator> 블렌더 발표 하시려고 하시지 않으셨나요?
<bundo> 하긴 부산이나 서울이나 대구서 출발하긴 마찬가지
<bundo> 근데 부산은요
<lyuso> 블렌더나 LMMS 같은걸로 컨텐츠 제작하기 랄까....
<bundo> 이번에 우분투가 하는 만큼
<bundo> 방도 잡고 ... 머 그러려고 하는데..
<bundo> 대구 분들까지 초청 중입니다.
<lyuso> 네에.....
<lyuso> 일단 퇴직금이 나오고, 2011 BMS Of Fighters 관련 업무의 추이를 보고 결정하겠습니다.
<lyuso> 갈 수 있으면 좋지만....=)
<jincreator> 이제 6시간만 지나면 안드로이드 부팅 후 1000시간 돌파네요.
<lyuso> 제 안드로원은 전혀 그런적이 없었죠.
<lyuso> 하루 버티면 다행.
<jincreator> 분도님도 불가능하시죠.
<lyuso> 분도님 갨2이신데..... 베터리 교체 때문일까요.
<jincreator> S2의 안전성도 있지만 그 이전에...출시된지 1000시간이 안되었으니까요.
<lyuso> 아. 그렇군요.
<jincreator> 저도 넥S이라 배터리 교체는 가능하나 배터리를 1밖에 안주기 때문에 의미가 없더군요.
<bundo> 대단 넥S는 프비여 ?
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 이것이 바로 레퍼런스의 힘이죠.
<bundo> 프비서버운영자들 uptime 가지고 농담 잘함
<lyuso> ....
<bundo> 700일 이상 만 말들 하더군요
<lyuso> 프비서버는 업데이트해도 안꺼지고 리얼타임 바이너리 체인징이라도 하는건가요. =_=
<bundo> 사실 그냥 돌리는거죠
<jincreator> 커널 단위 업데이트를 안하는 거겠죠.
<bundo> 업은 무슨 .. ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 커널 업 은 재부팅 안하면 도루묵이죠
<lyuso> NginX 같은 프로그램들은 작동중에 업데이트 받아서 실시간 바이너리 교체를 통해 업데이트 한데요.
<lyuso> 커널은 역시 재부팅만이 답인가...
<bundo> 전 갤2 만족하며 사용 중입니다. 전화 안받고...  어 맛같어 핑계 딱이에요
<jincreator> NginX의 경우 패키지 업데이로도 그게 가능한가요? 아무튼 처음 알았네요.
<lyuso> 맛같어 핑계는 아이폰4가 대단했었어요
<lyuso> 어떤 아저씨는 전화받기 싫어서 아이폰4 샀었다고....
<bundo> NginX 는 웹서버 아녀 ?
<jincreator> 네, 그렇죠.
<bundo> 나 OS 하고만 놀아요 ㅎ
<bundo> 아파치 재시작은 티 안나요
<bundo> 리로드도 있고 ..
<lyuso> 네에..
<bundo> 사실 업타임 도 속일수 있죠
<lyuso> 그런데 연연하면 힘들어요.
<lyuso> 전기 사정 안좋은곳도 있고, 네트워크가 안좋은곳도 있는데
<lyuso> 업타임이 안정성의 지표라지만 목매달기엔 무리........
<bundo> 핸폰 산지 2달반 12번 초기화했심더 ...
<bundo> 사실 우분투 깔다 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 힘들더군요
<lyuso> 저도 한때 집적 커스텀 롬 만들다가 포기했었죠.
<lyuso> 사람이 할 일이 아니다......란 느낌......
<lyuso> EVE 롬 받아써도 느리긴 여전해서,
<jincreator> 전 업타임 기다리느라 폰에 삽질을 하나도 못하고 있습니다(...)
<jincreator> 심지어는 그 흔한 루팅도 못했죠.
<lyuso> ......
<lyuso> 부팅시간이 2분 넘게 걸리진 않으시죠?
<jincreator> 마지막으로 부팅한 것이 거의 1000시간 전이라 기억이 잘 안나네요(...)
<lyuso> .......
<lyuso> 휴대폰에 reboot recovery 라고 명령을 보내주고 싶네요
<bundo> 에휴 컴 이상하네 창 다 날라가고 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 이제 그만 메일 보내야겠네유
<bundo> lyuso 도 같이 보내 줄까 ?
<lyuso> 마음만 받겠습니다. =)
<bundo> 메일 보냈으니 재로긴 해야징 ㅎ
 * hoonkim 
<hoonkim> 에어컨때문에 죽겠네요.
<kizace> 안녕하세요
<hoonkim> 안녕하세요
<bundo> 참 에도가와군(코난)은 왜 이리 코레일 빠된거죠 ?
<kizace> .......
<kizace> 하.. 아직도 asf 코덱을 성공을 못하고 있는 kizace 입니다...
<bundo> 그거요
<bundo> 비자유 코텍인지라
<bundo> 미디분투에 w32codec 깔면 되요
<bundo> 64비트면 w64codec
<kizace> 네네 그거 찾아서 설치 하려고 하는데 .. 음 8.04 9. 몇 버전만 나와서 ...
<lyuso> 메디분투 페키지를 설치하셔도 됩니다.
<kizace> 혹시 11.04 도 똑같이 설치하면
<kizace> 패키지로 해도 되는건가요?
<bundo> 같아요 잠시요
<bundo> 네
<bundo> 잠ㅅ히 기다려욧
<kizace> 넴
<kizace> 두눈 부릅뜨고 잇습니다
<bundo> http://medibuntu.org/repository.php
<bundo> 하얀 글씨 보이시죠 sudo 어찌구
<bundo> 두개
<kizace> 음 저는 어두운색으로
<bundo> 그거 한후...
<kizace> 관리자 권한으로 웹에서 받는다
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1311604198.png
<bundo> 두개 명령어 후에...
<kizace> 헉 ㅠㅠ 감사합니다
<kizace> 넹
<bundo> 설치한 분투는 머죠 32비트? 64비트?
<kizace> 전 64요
<bundo> 그럼 sudo apt-get install w64codecs
<kizace> 넵 감사 합니다 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 3명령어면 되는 군요 ^^;
<kizace> 격하게 타자를 처야지
<bundo> 복사 붙이기
<kizace> 요즘 터미널 연습 중이라
<kizace> 복사는 두번 정도해서 안되면 복사 신공으로 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 터미널 붙이기 전통은 shift+insert 입니다.
<kizace> 전통이군요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 제가 하는법이 전통이죠 머 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 온리 콘솔에서도 되는 법
<kizace> 으악!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<kizace> 아 부끄럽다 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 아.. 하이픈이 두개씩이네 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 64페키지를 받는데 실패 해버렸는데 정상인가요?
<bundo> 64페키지를 받는데 실패 해버렸는데 정상인가요? = 이해불가 더 설명 필요
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 아
<kizace> 그 처음의 명령어를 열심히 처서 안되길래 복사 신공을 하였구요
<kizace> 잘 받고 무시 도 하고 얼래벌래 했는데 sudo wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get --quiet update
<kizace> 아 실수
<kizace> W: bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty-security_main_binary-amd64_Packages 파일을 받는데 실패했습니다  해시 합이 맞지 않습니다
<kizace> W: bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty-security_universe_binary-amd64_Packages 파일을 받는데 실패했습니다  해시 합이 맞지 않습니다
<bundo> 그럼 2차 방법
<kizace> 넵
<bundo> 11.04 죠?
<kizace> 네
<kizace> 11.04 amd-64 입니다
<bundo> wget http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/non-free/w/w64codecs/w64codecs_20071007-0medibuntu2_amd64.deb
<bundo> sudo dpkg -i w64*
<bundo> 그러면 끝...
<kizace> 아
<kizace> 정말 감사합니다
<bundo> 다운  & 설치
<kizace> wget가 웹에서 받자 이고 뒤에는 주소 맞지용?
<bundo> 네..
<kizace> -i 가 인스톨 같은건가요?
<bundo> 그리고 나중 감사원장 안할꺼니 감사 걱정 마세요
<bundo> 네 .  -i 인스톨  -r 은 리보므
<kizace> w64* 은 w64 를 포함한 이름의 파일 이구요?
<bundo> 네
<kizace> 감사합니다!
<bundo> 그리고 나중 감사원장 안할꺼니 감사 걱정 마세요
<bundo> 어떤 팩지지는 어떤 웹 공간에 있답니다. http://packages.medibuntu.org/natty/w64codecs.html
<bundo> 웹공간 = 인터넷
<kizace> 아 ㅠㅠ 저것을 그렇게 찾아 다니다가 못찾아서 메디분투에서 다운 받는걸 봤거든요 분도님이 찾아 주신거랑은 약간 다른걸로
<kizace> 그런데 아래 설명 부분에서 버전이 낮은 버전이라 ㅠㅠ 고민하고 있었어요 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 버전에 맞는거로 해야죠
<bundo> natty = 11.04
<kizace> 음 설명에서 네티는 없고 8.04 9.04 만 있더라구용 그래서 해도 되는건가 했더라는
<bundo> 어제 한말하고 같군요 미리예견 한거는요
<bundo> 철지난 글 따라하면 재설치 한다고 했죠?
<bundo> 전 유저들을 6년간 답변해주며 지켜 보았답니다.
<kizace> ㅎㅎ 전 영어에 약해서 ... 무조건 버전을 확인하고 없으면 고민을 .....
<bundo> kizace님이 철지난 글 따라할듯한 수준 왔더군요  ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 어제 느낀거임
<kizace> 헙 ... 철지난 ... 글 따라할듯한 .. 수준.. 이 되었나요 제가 벌써? 발전이다!!
<bundo> 어제 포럼팁 글 올린거 보고 느겼어요
<kizace> 헉
<kizace> 삭제 할까요?... 역시 문제의 소
<kizace> 소지가 있을까요?;;
<bundo> 아뇨
<bundo> 틀린 글아닙니다.
<kizace> 제 버전이랑 환경이랑을 .. 표시 하는게 좋았을까요?;;
<bundo> 저장소 문제 길래 제가 느낀건 이제 철지난글 따라하고 있겠군입니다.
<bundo> 고수는 상대를 알고 가르쳐 주죠 무수는 대충 고장나든 말든 팔자다 하고 속으로 웃죠 ㅎ
<kizace> ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 중수는 안따라 한다고 화내죠
<bundo> 하수는 지가 컴 무지 잘한다 느끼죠
<kizace> 아 제가 너무 들떠서 무슨짓을 한건지 (__*);;
<bundo> 동네에서 하수죠 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 분도님 말씀을 들으니.. 다른 분이 따라했다 생겼을 문제를 전혀 생각 안하고 .. 마치 답인양 올려버렸네요..
<bundo> 답이에요 .. 틀린거 아니에요
<bundo> 근데 좀 복잡하죠
<bundo> 컴에 방법은 많이 있어요
<bundo> 전 간단하게 하는거 해봤을 뿐이죠
<kizace> 아 답은 답이지만 좀 우회하는 방법인가요?
<bundo> 저장소 다시 추가 인데 간단한건 ... 이제 sudo add-apt-repository ppa:문제저장소
<bundo>  이런 법이겠죠
<bundo> 머가 정답 없습니다.
<kizace> 아..
<kizace> 삭제 하는게 아니고 다시 저장 해주면은 되었던 문제인가요?
<bundo> 그래도 되고 아님 소프트웨어 소스에서 삭제해도 되고
<bundo> 아님 터미널서 편집해도 되고 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 아아...
<bundo> 방법은 많아요
<kizace> 넴
<bundo> kizace 페북하세요
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1311606381.png
<bundo> 진짜 웃기네요 대화 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 움?;;
<kizace> 페이스북.. 아 해야하는데 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 전 트윗은 잘 안되더라고요
<bundo> 글보기 힘들어서 ㅎ
<kizace> 전 트윗은 좀 했었는데 페북은 가입하고 거의 사용을 안하는듯 해서 ^^ 사실 페북 가입이.. 다른 목적이 있어서 가입을 한것이다 보니^^
<bundo> 오늘 대전 우분투 유저 글이 마음에 와 닿더군요
<bundo> SNS 입장
<bundo> 정의하려하지말고
<bundo> 장사하려 하지말고
<bundo> 작업하려하지말고
<bundo> 찌질찌질하지말고
<kizace> 두둥!! 모든것이 나와 같다 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 그리고 끝말 Just for FUN!
<bundo> ^^
<jincreator> 드디어 카이스트에서 서버 구매를 새로 했길래 미러가 안정적으로 변할거라 기대하고 있었는데...대만 서버와의 싱크가 계속해서 실패하느라 아직도 저장소가 안되는 것 같네요.
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1311606875.png
<bundo> jincreator 교체해야함
<bundo> 나 카이스트 무지 싫음 학장 병맛임
<bundo> jincreator 이 총대 메고 해보실래요
<jincreator> 학교랑 서버 구입에 대해서 딜 중인데 힘드네요. T.T
<bundo> 내가 포지원 해줄꼐...
<bundo> 아니
<bundo> 서버를 바꾸는게...
<bundo> 미리 갈곳 보고 가자는거 보다
<bundo> 교체 필요성 다시 이야기하고
<bundo> 대안을 찾아 보자죠
<bundo> 그러면서 하는건데..
<bundo> jincreator 만약  진이 하다가
<kizace> jincreator, 님 카..카이스트 학생이세요?
<jincreator> 아닙니다.
<bundo> 군대 가거나 또 학교 떠나면 같은거죠
<bundo> 전에 IRC 에 카이스트 좀 많았어요
<jincreator> OSS에 서버 지원 해달라고 하면 안될까요? (...)
<bundo> 6년전
<bundo> 게들 믿나 ?
<bundo> OSS = 게들 믿나 ?
<bundo> 난 안믿는데 ! ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> ...이것 참 마땅한 곳이 없군요.
<bundo> 공개역량프라자는 기업이 운영하는거에요 국가 돈 타서...
<jincreator> 응? 진짜요?
<jincreator> 정보통신진흥원 밑 기관인줄 알았는데...
<bundo> 참나 나 누군가 어디 사무실 있나 ?
<bundo> 누리꿈은 진흥원 소유지만
<hoonkim> 수업 내용이 귀애 안들어오고 irc만 계속보내 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 오 야밤에 무슨 수업이신지 ? ㅎ
<kizace> 영상이 역시 안나와 버리네요 음.. 윈도우에서 avi로 인코딩을 해야겠어요
<hoonkim> 제가 잇는데는 오전 10시입니다 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> kizace asf  줘보세요
<bundo> 내가 봐 보게요
<bundo> 헉 고려왕건공부한 C ?
<kizace> (__*);;
<bundo> 소리만 나오네 11.10 설치 상태라...
<jincreator> 공개SW 역량프라자는 정보통신산업진흥원이 직접 설립하고 운영하는 기관이 맞는 것 같은데요. http://www.nipa.kr/biz/biz.it?bizId=00039&menuNo=208
<bundo> 비표준 코덱 설치 해봐야징
<hoonkim> 알고리즘 배우는데 수학이 너무 딸려서 힘드네요 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 네 저도 소리만 나와서 코덱을 찾았던거거든요 ^^;; 움 괜히 제가 시간 뺏는건 아닐런지 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> jincreator 근데 하청을 주었지
<bundo> 기업에 하청 SK
<jincreator> ...헉!
<bundo> rmfjek
<bundo> 그러더가
<bundo> 그러다가 내가 작년 6월 입성하고
<bundo> 작년 지랄해서
<bundo> 작년말 nipa 가 장악했지
<bundo> 올해까지 SK 가 하청 받았지 계약기간 2년 오케이?
<jincreator> ...어떻게 이런것도 하청을 줄 수 있죠?
<bundo> 나 사무실 어디인가 ? 쩝
<bundo> 말 진짜 못믿누만 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 아무튼 다행이네요. 계약 연장하지 않았으면 좋겠어요.
<bundo> 웃긴건 날 부른건 SK 야
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> (...)
<bundo> 현재 사무실 항상 열려 있거든 9~12 1~6시
<bundo> 그건 내가 말한거중 하나임
<bundo> 누가 어찌 들어 오남
<bundo> 나도 키 뼤고 화장실 같다 못들어 가는 사무실인데...
<bundo> 작년 7월 ...ㅎ
<jincreator> (...)
<bundo> 참 내일 머하남 ?
<jincreator> 아뇨.
<bundo> 별고 없은 1시 반까지 사무실와
<hoonkim> 쉬는시간 으아
<jincreator> 네, 알겠습니다.
<jincreator> 누리꿈 말씀하시는거죠?
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> 오케이 코분투 사무실
<bundo> 나 인터뷰 하는데 좀 좋은 조언좀 해줘
<jincreator> (...)
<jincreator> 누가 그러던데요. 생수통을 소주병이라 생각하시면 된다고...
<hoonkim> 어디랑 하시나요?
<bundo> 데브멘토요
<hoonkim> 예상문제랑 답변 준비해가시면 좋을꺼 같아요
<bundo> 이미 짜고치는 고스톱이에요 ^^;
<hoonkim> 이력서 통과되서 면접보는거면 더더
<hoonkim> 아 ㅋㅋㅋ 전 인턴구하다 못구해서 방학을 잉여롭게 보내네요 ㅠ
<bundo> 우분투 모임 와보세요 다음에 인턴 해드릴꼐요
<bundo> nipa 또는 협회 등등
<hoonkim> 우와 그게 머에요? ㅠㅠ 전 학부생 3년올라갑니다
<hoonkim> /스샷
<bundo> 파이선 스크립 필요합니다. ㅎ
<hoonkim> 이맥스는 안되군요 ㅋ 이거 irc시작한지 하루도 안되거든요
<bundo> 군대는 ?
<hoonkim> ...하하하
<jincreator> ...하하하(2)
<hoonkim> 아름다울 미 + 반드시 필
<hoonkim> 90년생입니다 언젠가 가야죠 현재는 석박사까지 생각중입니다라기보단 석사는 가야할거 같에요
<bundo> 네 우분투 한국 리더단도 석사 아니면 안되요
<hoonkim>  역시 뭐든 하려면 능력이 필요하군요 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 이유는 나중 여러분이 활동 본격할때 , 이방 방장인 써니옹이 대표 될듯하거든요
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> hoonkim 암튼 제 큰아들이 95년입니다.
<bundo> ^^;
<hoonkim> ㅎㄸ 제 동생이 95년생입니다. 여기 온지 얼마안되서 아직은 혼란스럽네요 하하하;;; ㅎ
<readytoact> ²¥ÇÏÇÏÇÏÇÏÇÏ
<bundo> ²¥ÇÏÇÏÇÏÇÏÇϲ¥ÇÏÇÏÇÏÇÏÇÏ
<readytoact> bundo: (__)  À̹㿡 ¹ÌÄ£ ¹Ù¶÷ÀÌ ºÒ¾î¼­
<hoonkim> 제 인코딩이 잘못�나보네요 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> À©µµ ³ëÆ®ºÏÀ» ³¯¸®°í ¿ìºÐÅõ¸¦ ¼³Ä¡Çß½À´Ï´Ù =_=
<bundo> readytoact   À̹㿡 ¹ÌÄ£ ¹Ù¶÷ÀÌ ºÒ¾î¼­
<bundo> À©µµ ³ëÆ®ºÏÀ» ³¯¸®°í ¿ìºÐÅõ¸¦ ¼³Ä¡Çß½À´Ï´Ù =_=
<readytoact> hoonkim: Àߺ¸ÀÓ
<jincreator> readytoact 님, 글자가 깨집니다. 한IRC 방은 잘 나오시던데...
<readytoact> -_-;;;
<bundo> readytoact  UTF-8
<readytoact> jincreator:  really?
<jincreator> Yes!
<bundo> real
<hoonkim> 버추얼 박스로 설치하시지
<readytoact> -_-a
<readytoact> 됐나욥
<readytoact> 저녁에 그냥 심심해서
<hoonkim> 저도 맥에다 우분투 깔아봤는데 쓸만하던데요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 네, 잘 보입니다.
<hoonkim> 아 ㅎㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 윈도 노트북 밀고.. 우분투 깔았습죠
<hoonkim> 전 노트북이 2개라서 꺄르�ㅋ
<readytoact> -_-a  이제 버철박스에 윈도 올려야겠네요
<hoonkim> Binary Search Tree 배우고 있습니다 지금 우웩
<bundo> hoonkim 우분투 사무실오면 노트북 2개드릴께요
<readytoact> 유클라우드도 깔아야겠군...
<bundo> 노트북 남아 나누만 쩝
<readytoact> bundo: -_-/ 저도 한대만
<hoonkim> 버철박스에 윈도도 깔았어요 그런데 SSD 128Gb이라서 용량이 벅차오르네요
<hoonkim> 우와 2개씩이나 ㅠㅠ 그런데 가려면 20시간 비행기 타야되요 ㅠㅠ
<readytoact> hoonkim: 전 40기가 IDE 하드에 씁니다...
<hoonkim> 죄송합니다 IDE라니 벽돌 ㅎㄸ
<kizace> 노트북이라니....
<readytoact> 노트북이 x41 IBM의 마지막 혈통
<bundo> 진짜 노트북임 공개SW대회 선물 노트북
<readytoact> bundo: 전.. 멘톤대요 -0-.. 멘토한텐 노트북 안줍니까
<bundo> 와야 주징 강남 안오구선
<hoonkim> ㅠㅠ 감사합니다. 그런데 비행기삯이 없어서 엉엉
<jincreator> 저도 내일 오면 주세요!
<bundo> 그날 서영진 선배도 오고 즐거웠음
<bundo> jincreator 노트북 = 공채
<bundo> jincreator 노트북 = 공책
<jincreator> (...)
<hoonkim> ㅋㅋㅋ 아하!
<jincreator> 이제보니 저도 한 대, 아니 한 권 있군요.
<bundo> 내가 6월에 주었잖혀 ㅎㅎ
<banjanf> ...
<banjanf> 아... 저..
<readytoact> 전이만..
<banjanf> 우분투에서 네트워크 드라이버 어떻게 잡아요?
<readytoact> -_- 혹시 방바닥 장판사이
<banjanf> ... -_-
<readytoact> -_- 혹시 방바닥 장판사이 곰팡이제거 하는방법 아시는분
<readytoact> banjanf: 자동으로 안잡히나요
<hoonkim> 옥시크린 으로 혹은
<banjanf> 아... 넹
<kizace> 여름에 보일러를 간간히 틀어 두시는것도 좋은 방법이 아닐까여?;; 제습기를 설치하는것도 좋은 방법이구용
<readytoact> hoonkim: -_-.. 방바닥 장판 사면에 둘러서 곰팡이가 올라고오 있슴
<banjanf> 파이어폭스로 구글이 안들어가져요..
<banjanf> 허허ㅓ
<hoonkim> 요즘 뿌리는거 나왔는데 그거 뿌리고 방문열어놓으세요 하루정도
<readytoact> kizace: 보일러를 트니 -_-ㅋ 축축한 습기가 위로 올라오면서 곰팡이들이 밀려올라옵니다.
<readytoact> hoonkim: 아 그런게 있나요? 링크좀
<hoonkim> 저같은경우는 이사가면 땡이지만 계속 사셔야한다면 ㅠㅠ 안습이네요  //잠시만요
<kizace> 헉크... 그렇게 되셨다면.. 역시 제습제를 사용하시는게 현명한 방법일듯 싶은데요
<readytoact> kizace: 제습제.. 바르는겁니까?
<kizace> 음 요즘은 뿌리는것도 나오자나요 팡이제로 같은것들
<readytoact> -_-a 팡이제로 하나론 역부족인듯합니다. 지금도 머리맡에 팡이제로 살포
<bundo> banjanf  구글이 파이어폭스 막았나 물어보세요 크롬 띄우려고 막은거 같아요
<bundo> 나뿐 구글
<readytoact> =_=.. 괜히 우분투 올렸나...
<kizace> 하지만 곰팡이를 확실하게 제거 하는 방법은 역시 그 곰팡이를 싹 닦아 내시고 말리는것이 가장 좋은 방법이긴 한데;;;
<readytoact> 셋팅하는데시간이..
<banjanf> 허허허ㅓㅓ
<readytoact> kizace: 그럼.. 장판을 다 들어엎는거군요.. ㅠㅠ 단칸방에
<hoonkim> 악
<readytoact> =_=.. 아무튼 업데이트차 리붓을;;
<kizace> readytoact,  http://blog.naver.com/image114?Redirect=Log&logNo=140115300658 참조 해 보세요~
<hoonkim> 구글검색 곰팡이제거제 3번째 링크 ㅠㅠ 제껀 붙여넣기가 안되요 이맥스 이바보
<bundo> readytoact 아침에 보일러 때고  나가봐요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> bundo: 그렇게 해봤는데요.. -_- 바닥의 습기가 위로 올라오면서 곰팡이가 같이 밀려옵니다.
<readytoact> 장판위로 대가리 들이밀고 있음
<bundo> 그럼 이사 (피난) 추천 부산까지?
<kizace> 방안이 습하다는 증거예요 환기를 잘 시키셔야 해요 ....
<readytoact> -_-a awn 셋업까지 하고 잘랬는데..
<readytoact> kizace: -_-a 집이 햇볕이 안드는 집이라
<bundo> banjanf 리눅스는 자체가 드라이버입니다.
<bundo> 라이브 부팅시 인터넷 안된다면 드라이버로 잡고 그런거 초보가 힘듭니다. 개념도 MS하고 다릅니다.
<banjanf> 아.. 음..
<readytoact> 힝
<readytoact> 컴피즈까지 깔고 잘껄
<kizace> 날 잡으셔서 장판 들어내시고 제습기를 하나 들여놓으세요 .. 곰팡이 있으면 몸에 안좋아요
<banjanf> 우분투랑 친해지고픈데 허허허
<hoonkim> 옥시크린으로 빡빡문데서 덩어리 없애시고 -> 공팡이제거제 뿌리시고 -> 창문열고 1일정도 환기-> 물기 마를때쯤 보일러 가동
<readytoact> kizace: 단칸방에서 그게 가능할까요-0-;;; 아흑
<bundo> 랜카드 무엇인지요 banjanf  ?
<hoonkim> 짐을 다 빼야는데 원룸이면 힘드시겠네요 건투를 빕니다
<bundo> 그리고 MS 처럼 드라이버  잡는다는생각 버리십시요
<readytoact> hoonkim: -_-a 곧 아내가 출산이라.. 청결을 유지하고 싶은 1 ㅅ
<banjanf> 리얼텍
<banjanf> 아.. 네
<readytoact> banjanf: 리얼텍을 못잡는다는건 좀 이상하네요
<hoonkim> ... 아 내 ㅠ ㅠ 전 미필에 미혼이네요 헐
<kizace> 사실 습기가 많은데다 방온도가 곰팡이 서식에 안성 맞춤이라면.. 뭘해도 확실한 제거는 힘드실꺼예여 ... 아직 계약 기간이 많이 남으셨으면.. 그렇게 라도 하셔서 일단 있는 곰팡이를 제거 하시구 습도 유지에 신경을 쓰셔야겠죠...
<banjanf> 참조할수있는 책같은것이 있을까요? 초심자가 볼수 있는..
<readytoact> banjanf: www.ubuntu.or.kr
<hoonkim> 제습기 쓰시는건 별로 추천안합니다. 시끄럽고 여름에 히터트는 것과 같아요
<bundo> readytoact 좋은집사고 장가좀 가지 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> bundo: -_- 분도님이 제 결혼식에 안오셔서 이런집 구한거임
<bundo> 하긴 나도 걍 결혼한게 18년전이긴 하지만...
<readytoact> 분도님 책임이니 책임지세요
<bundo> 쩝
<bundo> 그럼 내 컴 방 쓰세요
<readytoact> bundo: 거긴 촌이라 싫어요
<bundo> 코분투 사무실 쓰던가...
<bundo> 냉방 잘됨
<readytoact> bundo: 거긴 또 신생아에게 적합하지 않음
<bundo> 야전침대 1개 완비
<bundo> 헉 애기 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 곰팡이 제거제 써보고 안되면 창문 열고 나다녀 보세요
<readytoact> bundo: 아가 곧 나옵니다-
<bundo> 요즘 비 많이 와서 그런듯
<readytoact> bundo: 아흑.. 걱정입니더
<bundo> readytoact 아기 축하하고요 꼭 잘될꺼에요
<readytoact> bundo: (__) 감사합니다. 코분투 다음 버전엔 꼭 저희 아들 사진을 배경화면으로;;;
<bundo> 그건 어렵지 않은데 ㅎㅎ
<hoonkim> 인터뷰 구햇습니다 ㅠㅠ 근데 7불
<jincreator> 분도님, 그럼 내일 1시 반에 뵙겠습니다.
<bundo> 네
<jincreator> 이만 자러 갑니다.
<kizace> 주무세요^^
<hoonkim> 쉬세요
<jincreator> 네, 모두 안녕히계세요.
<bundo> kizace 잠시요 asf 문제
<bundo> kizace smplayer 로 보세요
<bundo> 그게 제일빠르군요
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1311611002.png
<kizace> 헛 전 sm으로 보다가 안되서 .. 여기저기 알아보던 중이었는데요
<kizace> 해보겠습니다
<bundo>  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras smplayer
<bundo> ubuntu-restricted-extras 패키지 설치 필요 ...
<bundo> 저런 비표준 영상을 아직도 보다니 ....쩝
<kizace> ㅠㅠ 찾아봤는데 저것뿐이 없어서요
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1311611187.png
<bundo> 11.10 인데 대충 잘 보임
<bundo> 내가 한건
<bundo>  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras smplayer 로 두가지 패키지 설치입니다.
<kizace> 역시 저는 안나오네요
<bundo> 컴 사양이 ?
<bundo> 저는 펜티 3.0에 1기가 인데.. 인텔 내장그래픽
<bundo> 6년 됬어요
<bundo> 너무 컴이 좋은건  아닌지?
<kizace> 울프데일 e8400 아수스 막시무스익스트림  ATI HD3870 삼성 DDR3 10600 8기가
<bundo> 내가 보기에 컴이 너무 성능 좋아서 일꺼 같습니다.
<kizace> 엥 그런것도 있나요?...
<bundo> 컴을 마이너 업하세요 ^^;
<bundo> 난 후진데 잘되잖아요
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1311611516.png
<kizace> 움 넹 잘되시는거 봤눈데 저는 안되서리 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> [프로세서] Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz (3113.801MHz Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz (3113.801MHz)
<bundo> ?RAM
<bundo> [메모리] 전체: 993.8 MB | 사용중: 394.3 MB (39.67 %) | 남음: 599.5 MB (60.33 %)
<bundo> [그래픽] VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0e)
<kizace> output driver을 만저줘야하낭..
<bundo> 에휴 자야지 고민 다시 해보세요
<bundo> 아까 컴 사양은 농이고
<bundo> 되야 정상이죠
<bundo> 나는 되는데 ... ㅎ
<kizace> 헙.. 진지하게;; 생각해봤는데 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 나중 또 봐요
<kizace> 넹
<kizace> 쉬셔요^^
<kizace> 저도 이만 자러 가겠습니다 ^^ 수고하세용
<haruair> 좋은 아침입니다. 안녕하세요~
<grr> hello
<grr>  ni hao
<Seony^MBP> Hi
<blackho> 안녕하세요^^, 어제 아침에 'BHO'라는 닉네임으로 본 채팅방에 참가했던 학생입니다.
<blackho> cartes9님 그리고, 기타 여러분 안녕하세요^^
<Seony^MBP> 어서오세요.
<grr> 안녕하세요 /_\
<blackho> 네^^ cartes9님에게 전하고 싶은 감사의 말씀이 있는데, 못 보시고 있나보네요.. -_-
<haruair> 안녕하세요~
<blackho> haruair, 안녕하세요^^
<cartes9> 앗저요?
<blackho> cartes9, cartes9님 어제, 저의 부족한 질문과 irc채널 규칙을 준수하지 않았는데도 친절하게 저의 질문에 응해주셔서 감사합니다.^^ 바쁘신거 같에서 먼저, 말씀드립니다. 어제 감사했고요, 지금은 우분투 11.04 설치해서 우분투 트위으로 업데이트해서 잘 사용하고 있습니다, 또한 콘솔에서는 그냥 sudo apt-get upgrade라고 입력하니, 업ë
<blackho> 네, BHO라고 활동했던 학생이 접니다.
<cartes9> 깨져서 나와요;;
<blackho> 네, 글이요?
<cartes9> 네
<blackho> cartes9님 어제, 저의 부족한 질문과 irc채널 규칙을 준수하지 않았는데도 친절하게 저의 질문에 응해주셔서 감사합니다.^^
<blackho> 바쁘신거 같에서 먼저, 말씀드립니다. 어제 감사했고요,
<Seony^MBP> 음... 이상하게 접속이 자꾸만 끊어지네..
<blackho> 지금은 우분투 11.04 설치해서 우분투 트윅으로 업데이트해서 잘 사용하고 있습니다, 또한 콘솔에서는 그냥 sudo apt-get upgrade라고 입력하니, 업데이트 관리자를 콘솔에서도 실행 할 수 있더라구요.
<blackho> 이제는, 안 깨지나요? 글을 많이 써서, 깨졌나?
<cartes9> 안깨져요^^
<blackho> 넵, 어제 매우 감사했습니다.
<cartes9> 아 네 고마워요^^
<blackho> 지금은, 우분투로 채팅하고 있고, 행복해 죽을것 같습니다^^
<cartes9> 우분투가 그렇게 좋나여?
<cartes9> 음..
<cartes9> 전 불편하던데;;
<Seony^MBP> cartes9: ㅋㅋ
<blackho> 네, 어렸을 적부터 Windows를 쓰다가 블루스크린의 공포에 질려서 그 떄가 타자연습 할때니깐 5살 조금 넘었겠네요.
<cartes9> 세팅을 다 고쳐줘야하니
<blackho> 지금은, 중 2입니다.
<blackho> ㅋㅋ, 저는 그 부분이 매력적이여서 우분투가 더 좋습니다. 하나하나 세세한 커스터마이징을 할 수 있는 부분이..
<Seony^MBP> 음... 전 이제 늙어서, 세세한 세팅을 안해도 알아서 해주는 게 좋아요 ㅎㅎ
<blackho> 하하.. 그렇군요.. 그런데, Seony^MBP님 자꾸 나갔다 들어오셨다 하시던데..
<Seony^MBP> 프리노드에서 자꾸 튕기네요
<blackho> 누가, 킥하는거 아니에요. ㅋㅋ kick 명령어가 있어서
<Seony^MBP> 누가 감히 절 킥하겠어요
<blackho> ㅋㅋ, 네 아, 그나저나 날씨가 우중충한게
<cartes9> Seony^MBP, 우분투 편하게 쓸려면 세팅을 많이 해줘야 하지않나요?
<Seony^MBP> blackho님 아직 규칙 안읽어보셔서 모르시겠지만... 여기서 절 킥할 수 있는 사람이 없습니다. ㅎㅎ
<blackho> 아뇨, 규칙 읽어봤지요.. 누가 킥하겠어요... ㅋㅋ
<Seony^MBP> cartes9: 편하다는 게 지극히 주관적이긴 하죠. 저는 아무 것도 손 안대고 그냥 써요. 귀찮거든요.
<Seony^MBP> blackho: 아 벌써 읽으셨군요. 감사 :)
<blackho> 그렇군요. 저는 오피스 같은거 안 설치해도 되는 게 좋던데....
<cartes9> blackho, Seony 님이 방장이에요 채널관리자...
<blackho> 네, 알고 있어요.ㅋㅋ 규칙을 봐서
<blackho> 근데, 방장 인것 같지도 몰랐네요...
<blackho> 저는 7살 떄 처음으로, 제 컴퓨터를 포맷해보았습니다. 여러분은 언제 해보셨어요?
<freegilyeon> 헉...
<Seony^MBP> 저는 초등학교 때... 포맷이 뭐지? 이러면서 눌렀죠
<cartes9> 와 빠르네요
<blackho> ㅋㅋ, 근데, 7살 떄 포맷했을때, 엄청난 에피소드가 있었습니다. 그 떄가 Windows95가 나오고 조금 있었을 땐데, Windows 3.1을 설치 했는거죠..
<Seony^MBP> 다 지워지니까 "아.. 포맷은 다 지우는 거구나" 하면서 배웠죠
<cartes9> 저는 중1때나 중2때 처음으로 Windows 98다시깔면서
<blackho> 근처, 컴퓨터 잘하는 아저씨집에서, 95 CD를 들곡간다는 것을 Windows 3.1을 깔았죠..
<freegilyeon> win 3.1은 DOS 위에서 돌지 않았나요?
<blackho> 네, 맞습니다.
<cartes9> 네
<blackho> win이라고 명령을 쳤던가?
<cartes9> ㅇㅇ
<blackho> 그리고, 3학년 때, 새로운 OS를 배우고 싶어 하다가 Linux를 발견했습니다, 그때 리눅스라 하면은 RedHat 9.0이 성행할때였죠..
<cartes9> 우와 신동이시네요
<blackho> ㅋㅋ, 그 떄 생각하면, 레드햇 9.0 갈때 HTTP 설치를 안해서 인터넷이 안되는, 일이 생겨서 당혹해 했였죠..
#ubuntu-ko 2011-07-26
<cartes9> 저는 초3때 컴퓨터
<blackho> 신동까지는요, 과찬의 말씀입니다.^^
<cartes9> 배웠습니다..
<blackho> 아.. 저는 컴퓨터를 하게된 계기가 컴퓨터활용능력 2급이였습니다. 그리고 삼보컴퓨터가 절 도와졌죠..
<blackho> 컴퓨터 활용능력 책을 보면서 컴퓨터에 대해 흥미가 생기고, 그래서 배울 또 다른 방법을 찾다가 삼보컴퓨터에서 준 Windows95 학습용 비디오 였습니다.
<blackho> 컴퓨터 화면이 나오고, CG로 한 여자가 합성되어서 나와서 날씨 캐스팅 하듯히 설명 해주었섰죠?
<blackho> 근데, 문제는 그 비디오를 이사오다가 잃어버려서 책을 한권 삽니다.
<blackho> WindowsXP에 관한 책이었습니다.
<blackho> 아 그리고 보니, 집에 DOS 책도 있었습니다.
<blackho> WindowsXP 설치하고는 열심히, system32에서 그 많은 파일이 각각 무슨 일을 하는지 알아보았습니다.
<blackho> 그러다, hal.dll파일을 날리는 바람에.. 이 파일은 건들면 안된다.라는 생각이 머리에 박혔죠..ㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 아 저 DOS책 좀 보여주세요
<cartes9> DOS amazon.com에서 사려다가 실패했어요
<cartes9> MS-DOS 6.22
<cartes9> 가 마지막 버전이었죠ㅕ
<cartes9> ?
<blackho> 죄송해요, 그 책을 잃어버려서
<blackho> 무슨 강아지였나, 어떤 캐릭터가 나오는 책이였는데
<blackho> 네, MS-DOS 6.22가 마지막 버젼이였는걸로 기억합니다. 그리고, 네이버 카페 Win 3.1, DOS 뭐시기 카페에서 VirtualBOX 2004를 알고, DOS도 다시한번 깔아보고 재미있었는데
<blackho> Seony^ MBP,님 제가 보기에는 peer에서 connection reset이 일어나는 것 같습니다. >> Seony^MBP [~jswlinux@udp168800uds.hawaiiantel.net] has quit [Read error: Connection reset by peer]
<Seony^MBP> 음... 일단 다른 클라이언트로 들어와봐야겠어요.
<blackho> 넵
<MBP^Seony> 혹시 제 글 잘 보이나요?
<blackho> 네
<MBP^Seony> 라이언으로 업뎃한 이후로 엑스챗 인코딩이 좀 이상했었는데 괜찮나보군요.
<blackho> Mac OS X 사용하시나요?
<MBP^Seony> 네. 총 4대의 맥을 갖고있죠.
<blackho> 와우, 멋지시네요^^
<MBP^Seony> 뭐 그냥 일상이라서 아무렇지도 않아요 ㅎㅎ
<blackho> 저는, MacBOOK Pro사고 싶어요,,
<blackho> 솔직히, 노트북이라도 있으면 좋을련만..
<MBP^Seony> 지금 사무실에서 쓰고있는 건 MBP 15" 쓰고있어요...
<MBP^Seony> 아… 구형 흰둥이도 하나 더 있구나..
<blackho> 와우, 입만 벌어집니다, ㅋㅋ ^^
<MBP^Seony> 집에서는 아이맥이랑 맥미니서버...
<blackho> 폰은 뭐쓰세요? 궁금 하네요
<MBP^Seony> 하나씩 사다보니까 이렇게 됐네요...
<MBP^Seony> 폰은… 물어보나마나 아이폰4 ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 태블릿은 물어보나마나 아이패드.. ㅎㅎ
<blackho> 하하, 역시 와우 엄청나에ㅛ
<MBP^Seony> 공유기는 물어보나마나 에어포트 익스트림 베이스 스테이션...
<blackho> Apple로 치장되어있네요^^
<MBP^Seony> 근데 사실 다들 최신형은 아니구요, 애플제품이 생각보다 꽤 오래가더라구요..
<grr> 과수원하신다 /_\
<blackho> grr, ㅋㅋ 과수원;;
<MBP^Seony> 아이맥은 구입한지 4년이 다되가는데도 아직 멀쩡해요...
<MBP^Seony> 코어2듀오라 그런가..
<blackho> 와우, 저의집 아빠 노트북 4년쨴데, 죽어가요
<blackho> 저 제 친구 3명이서 서버 운영하는데, 어제 하드디스크 사망 ㄸ
<MBP^Seony> 사무실에서 쓰는 맥북 흰둥이는, 인텔 초기형이라 한 6년 됐을텐데 아직도 멀쩡해요..
<grr> 1년쓴 삼보노트북 프로젝트 하다가 VGA가 탔어요 -_-... 삼보 노트북은 절대 안권함...
<blackho> 저의집, 아빠 노트북도 삼보 Dreambook
<MBP^Seony> 결국 제가 가진 맥 4대 중 그나마 신형이라고 할 수 있는 건 2대인거죠.
<blackho> 와우, 그나저나 하드디스크 하나 사야할텐데
<blackho> 그놈의, 8년된, HDD때문에 이번 주 주말에 아침부터 시내 나들이 합니다^^
<blackho> 제, 친구집에서 서버가 돌아가고 있기 때무넹
<blackho> Ubuntu 11.04 Server
<blackho> SSH 사용중입니다.
<blackho> 리눅스는 GUI 프로그래밍 하려면 무슨 언어를 사용합니까? (Windows는 Win32API, MFC 등이있죠)
<MBP^Seony> 서버는 10.04 쓰는게 좋은데 ㅎㅎ
<blackho> LTS 버전이여서요?
<MBP^Seony> 네
<blackho> 역시 2년 이니깐
<blackho> MBP^ Seony님은 리눅스 경력이.. 어떻게 되시나요?
<MBP^Seony> 1994년부터 만지기 시작했어요ㅕ
<MBP^Seony> 95년인가...
<blackho> 와우, 저는 그래봤자, 3학년 때 부터이니
<MBP^Seony> 근데 오래 만져도 잘 몰라요.
<MBP^Seony> 그냥 설치만 할 줄 알지..
<blackho> ㅎㅎ, 그렇군요.. 저는 구석구석 알고 싶네요.. 제 꿈이 정보보호전문가 입니다.
<haruair> 여기 멋진 분들 많으시네요
<cartes9> blackho, GUI 프로그래밍할때 GTK는 C언어를 쓰구여
<blackho> 네
<cartes9> Qt는 C++를 쓰는걸로 압니다aa
<cartes9> 초짜래서 정확하지않을수도있습니다..
<cartes9> (제 답변이...)
<blackho> cartes9, 아 그럼 리눅스 GUI 프로그래밍을 할려면 그놈은 GTK+를 사용하면 되네요?
<cartes9> 그럴껄요ㅗ
<blackho> 아하, 그렇군요.. 알겠습니다.
<cartes9> 저도 GTK+공부해보고싶기도한데
<cartes9> 같이 하실래요? ㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 근데 한글자료가 별로없어서 죄다 영어로 해야하는것 같더군요
<blackho> 네, 같이 하고 싶습니다.
<blackho> http://developer.gnome.org/gtk3/stable/ << 번역 좀 해야할 듯하네요ㅋㅋ
<blackho> 앞으로, 방학 동한 GTK+에 대해 조금 공부해야겠습니다.
<blackho> GTK+ Windows에서도 사용가능한가요?
<cartes9> GTK+ Windows 한번도 사용안해봐서 몰르겠어요
<blackho> 음... Download에 보면은 GTK+ for Windows가 있길래
<blackho> 혹시나 해서요
<blackho> 한번, 같이 공부해볼래요? ㅋㅋ
<hoonkim1> 번역은 잘은 못하지만 도움드릴수 있습니다
<hoonkim1> 갑자기 말해서 좀 쑥스럽네 ㅎㅎㅎ
<blackho> hoonkim1, 님 어떻게요?
<hoonkim1> 방법은 많은데 뭐가 딱히 좋을지 모르겠네요.흠 번역작업을 원하시는건가요 ? 아님 레퍼런스 보면서 실습해보고 모르는걸 서로 공유하길 원하나요?
<hoonkim1> 저는 학부생 3학년 올라가는 거라 딱히 수준이 있는건 아닙니다 사실 ㅠ
<blackho> 아무거나, 상관 없습니다.
<blackho> cartes9님, windows상에서 가능하네요 GTK+
<blackho> http://www.gtk.org/images/screenshots/screenshot-gedit-vista.png << 갑자기 끌리네..
<MBP^Seony> blackho, 개인적으로는 QT를 권해드립니다.
<MBP^Seony> 배우고나시면 리눅스 말고도 딴데서 쓸데가 좀 있습니다.
<blackho> 어떤 부분이죠?
<blackho> 근데, 많은 리눅서들이 Gnome을 사용하는 것으로 압니다만.
<MBP^Seony> 예를 들면 블랙베리 폰에서 QT가 쓰인다거나 하는...
<blackho> 음.. Unity는 Gnome에 어느 정도 종속되어 있고.
<blackho> 아.. 갈등되네
<MBP^Seony> 물론 리눅스에서는 GNOME이 많이 쓰이지만, QT는 리눅스 말고도 다른데서 많이 써요.
<blackho> 음... 아 갈등되는 구먼... 그럼 QT를 배우고 GTK+를 공부할까요?
<grr> 둘다 해보셔요 /_\...
<blackho> ㅎㅎ, 그럴까요?
<MBP^Seony> 근데 정보보호쪽이라면 시스템 프로그래밍을 하시는 게 더 나으실 수도 있을 거 같은데요...
<blackho> 시스템 프로그래밍요?, 가끔 보기는 보는데 정확히 어떤 분야인지요..
<MBP^Seony> 가장 인기없고 재미없고, 사람이 모자라 난리인 분야랍니다. ㅎㅎ
<grr> 드라이버 라거나, 흔히 말하는 커널에 이거저거 요상한짓 하는것이요
<blackho> ㅋㅋ, 아.. 재 취미에 맞는 듯ㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> 미국에서는 시스템 프로그래머는 취업하는데 크게 고민을 안하는 분야죠.
<MBP^Seony> 대신 그만큼 어렵고 딱딱하지만요...
<grr> MBP^Seony: 오.. 봉급도 꽤나 쌔나요?
<blackho> grr, 봉급 쎄면 배우고 글로 취직하시게요?
<MBP^Seony> 이력서에 리눅스 시스템 프로그래밍 경력이 적혀있으면, 소문에 의하면 전화가 빗발쳐서 전화받느 것도 스트레스라고 해요..
<MBP^Seony> grr, 원래 미국은 프로그래머 연봉이 높잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<blackho> 와우, 그 정도이군요... 시스템 프로그래밍이라
<grr> 아.. 지금부터 영어를 해야겠군요...
<hoonkim1> 미국대학 100위내에서 학부 성적 좋게 졸업하면 취업 잘됩니다 4만불에서 시작함
<MBP^Seony> 그래요? 제가 알기로는 6만불에서 시작한다고 생각했는데 요즘 경기가 안좋군요
<hoonkim1> depending on situation
<blackho> 저는, 지금도 애들로부터 엄청난 전화에 스트레스를 받고 있는데요..
<MBP^Seony> 음… 그렇긴 하죠...
<blackho> 자꾸, 시간제한 프로그램 뚫어달레요, -_- (QOOK 타임코디인가?)
<hoonkim1> 대학 순위보다는 인턴, 학부성적, 프로그램작업한거등등
<cartes9> 시스템 프로그래밍은 엄친아급들이 하는 프로그래밍이라네요
<blackho> 미치겠네, 벌써 8시 부터 21통 왔어요.. ㄷㄷ 끌질기네..
<blackho> 시스템 프로그래밍 은근히 끌리는데요..
<blackho> 이번주, 일요일날에 UNIST(울산과학기술대학교) 도서관에 가봐야겠네요.. 거기가면 컴퓨터 관련 책이 많이 구비되어있어어요
<hoonkim1> 미국애선 EE나 EECS쪽 애들이 조금만 공부하면 CS보다 잘하더군요
<MBP^Seony> hoonkim1, NYU 다니시는 분 맞으시죠?
<MBP^Seony> 아 다른 분인가..
<blackho> 잠시, 전화좀요.. 친구한테 전화해서 안 뚫는다고 강력하게 말해야 할듯
<hoonkim1> 거기 한학기 다닐돈이면 저 졸업하는데 ㅠㅠ
<MBP^Seony> kkb님이랑 같이 오신 분이 계셔서 그 분인 줄 알았어요
<hoonkim1> 졸업하려면 억소리 난다고 들었는데 ㅎㄸ 여기에 그런분도 있군요 능력자네요 휴
<hoonkim1> 전 irc시작한지 얼마 안�어요 ㅎ
<hoonkim1> ì°¸
<hoonkim1> 지금 제가 어떻게 irc 접속한진 잘 모르겠는데 ㅠㅠ
<MBP^Seony> 아.. 오신지 얼마 안되신 분이셨군요...
<hoonkim1> 제가 지금 학교 도서관인데 집에 가야거든요 그럼 중간에 노트북 인터넷이 끊기는데
<MBP^Seony> 아… 미네소타 주립대..
<hoonkim1> 집에가면 그동안 대화.. 헐
<hoonkim1> 제 아이피가 보이나요.. ㅠㅠ
<grr>  /_\
<MBP^Seony> 저보단 나으시네요. 저는 섬나라 구석에 처박혀있거든요..
<cartes9> pure mechanism and logic에 가깝지않나요? 시스템 프로그래밍은?
<hoonkim1> 집에가는 동안 인터넷끊기면 그동안 대화는 못보는데 따로 서버를 사용해서 제가 접속안해도 대화가 기록되도록하려면 어떡해야하나요?
<cartes9> 아 hoonkim1님은 University of Minnsota
<cartes9> 다니시나여?
<hoonkim1> 학교 아이피라서 학학
<hoonkim1> 뭐지 이거 익명성이 없잖아 어엉 ㅠㅠ
<cartes9> 저도 University of somethingsomething 학교 다녀보고 싶은데, 돈이 많이들어서
<cartes9> ㄷㄷㄷ
<hoonkim1> 제 학교가 가장 싸요 가성비 (가격대비 성능)
<cartes9> 전 Indiana State University다니다가 너무빡세서
<cartes9> 모든게
<hoonkim1> 영어죠
<cartes9> 아퍼서 집에 왔어요.. medical withdrawal하고
<hoonkim1> 어휴 ㅠㅠ 여기서 병원비하면 ㅎㄸ
<cartes9> 모든게 영어인건 맘에들었어요
<hoonkim1> 저두 ㅋㅋ
<hoonkim1> 체팅서버 설정하는거좀 알려주세요 ㅠㅠ
<MBP^Seony> hoonkim1, 거긴 학비 얼마에요?
<MBP^Seony> 울학교보다 더 쌀려나 ㅎㅎ
<hoonkim1> 한학기에 9천500불
<cartes9> 하와이대학교가 등록금은 싸고 생활비는 비싼걸루..
<MBP^Seony> 싸긴 싼편이군요… 저희 학교는 8,000불입니다.
<MBP^Seony> cartes9, 네. 생활비는 비싸요. 다 수입이라..
<cartes9> 저희학교가 12000불이었는데 이긍
<cartes9> 진짜 아껴쓰면 한학기당 25000불
<hoonkim1> 제가 한달에 900불정도 쓰네요 집값포함해서
<cartes9> 아니 1년에
<cartes9> 25000불
<cartes9> 근데 35000불 썻대요 부모님이
<hoonkim1> 저도 1이면 2만 7000천불
<hoonkim1> ?대요?
<cartes9> 그렇구나
<cartes9> 차는있으세요?
<hoonkim1> ㄴㄴ 여기는 차없어도 살수 있는 도시래요
<cartes9> 차없이 사는거랑 있게 사는거랑 하늘과땅차이잖아요 ㅠㅠ
<cartes9> 아아.. 좋네요
<MBP^Seony> 오… 그렇구나..
<hoonkim1> 차있으면 여자친구가 생기냐 마냐 그러ㄴ차이일거 같네요
<grr> ni hao
<cartes9> 써니님이 호누루루
<cartes9> 있는 섬에 사시나요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<cartes9> 밀님 안녕하세요
<MBP^Seony> 네. 호놀룰루
<MBP^Seony> yemharc, Hi
<cartes9> 그래두 좋은데 사시네요
<hoonkim1> 서버 설정하는거 ㅠㅠ 알려주세요 ㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> 좋죠. 지상낙원이라고 부르는덴데요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 서버 설정 어떤거 말하세요?
<MBP^Seony> hoonkim1, 리눅스에서의 채팅서버는 ircd라고 하는 irc 데몬이 있습니다. 관련사항을 구글링 해보세요
<cartes9> 아...
<cartes9> IRC서버 돌리시려구여?
<hoonkim1> 아 제가 인터넷에 접속안해있는동안 대화한걸 보고 싶거든요
<MBP^Seony> 올해도 Dean's list에 올라갔는데, 다음 학기에도 올라갔으면 좋겠네...
<MBP^Seony> hoonkim1, 그건 서버를 돌리시는 게 아니라 nick 하나를 박아두시면 되는데요..
<hoonkim1> 접속하면 접속한 시점부터 대화만 보여서 그전 대화는 어떻게 보냐고 물어봤더니 서버를 설정하라고 해서요
<MBP^Seony> 근데 굳이 닉을 박아두지 않아도, 프리노드에서 제공하는 로그를 보시면 되요.
<hoonkim1> 한번 검색해볼게요 ㅎㅎ
<hoonkim1> 딘리스트 부럽습니다 ㅠㅠ 저희학교에서 3.6만되면 딘리스트인데  나도 미친듯이 해봐야지 물론 공대생만 3.6/4.0
<cartes9> 저도 3.73/4.0 찍어본적은 있어요..
<cartes9> 으아... 첫학기이지만 ㅠㅠ
<cartes9> 다음학기는 3.2
<cartes9> 3.4였나
<hoonkim1`> 전 죽어야 되요 ㅠㅠ 여기서 첫학기이라서 그런지 몰라도 ㅠㅠ
<cartes9> 저기요
<cartes9> 훈킴님
<cartes9> weechat써보세요
<cartes9> irssi나
<yemharc> 그 전 대화면 서버에 로그 기록이 남아있을텐데.......... 주소가 뭐였더라..
<hoonkim1> 지금 제가 뭘 잘못 건드렸나 봅니다 ㅠ
<cartes9> linux 계정으로
<MBP^Seony> 음… 이전대화를 보고싶은 게 목적이면 그냥 로그 보는 게 편한데..
<cartes9> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/07/
<cartes9> 리눅스서버계정으로 weechat/irssi를 항상켜두면
<cartes9> IPv6인듯?
<hoon> 뭔가가 잘못됐네요 ㅠㅠ
<cartes9> 후니님
<cartes9> 훈님
<hoon> 넵
<cartes9> 리눅스서버계정으로 weechat/irssi를 항상켜두면
<MBP^Seony> hoon, 그냥 이전대화를 보고싶은 게 목적이면 그냥 로그 보는 게 편하실 거에요. http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/07/26/%23ubuntu-ko.html
<cartes9> 무슨 명령어 써서
<cartes9> 들어갈수가 있어요
<MBP^Seony> hoon, 알려드린 주소에서 날짜만 바꿔가면서 보시면 됩니다...
<hoon> 하하 참 편하네요 ㅎㅎ
<hoon> '/msg NickServ 내아이디 비번
<hoon> 했는데도 자꾸 안먹히네요 고정아이디라는 개념이 여기 있는지 모르겠지만 아이디 등록하면
<yemharc> 비밀번호?
<hoon> 계속 한 아이디를 쓸 수 있다고 해서 시도해봤는데 흠. 역시 한번에 다 하는건 무리인거 같네요
<hoon> 아이디가  Invalid command 라고 나오네요
<MBP^Seony> 명령어를 잘못 치셨어요.
<MBP^Seony>  /msg nickserv identify password 입니다.
<MBP^Seony> 하지만 이 전에 닉을 먼저 등록해야겠죠.
<hoon> 으잉 아 하하하 엉뚱한 걸 했네요
<blackho> 갑자기 어제, 로그보니깐 생각나느게 있네요
<blackho> sudo rm -rf *
<blackho> MBP^ Seony님
<MBP^Seony> 네
<blackho> cd ~, cd .., cd.., sudo rm -rf * 해보신 적있으시나요?
<MBP^Seony> 아뇨. 한 번도 없어요
<blackho> ㅋㅋ, 전 어제 최초로 한 번 해보았습니다. 업데이트 관리자가 잘 안되서 화가나서 ㄷㄷ
<cartes9> 저 페도라로 들어왔습니다..aa
<blackho> Fedora 15?
<cartes9> 리눅스는 폰트가 참 싫어요
<cartes9> 폰트 설정 해주는 공부를 제대로 한번 해야할텐뎅...
<cartes9> ㄸㄷ
<cartes9> 덜덜덜 도
<cartes9> ㄸㄷ로 찍히고;
<blackho> hoon님, 닉네임 변경 테스트?
<cartes9> 24/7 돌아가는 리눅스컴퓨터에 계정있으시나요?
<cartes9> 훈님?
<hoon2> 죄송합니다 이상한짓을 하고있네요 hoon은 누가 이미 쓰고 있는거 같네요
<blackho>  ㄷㄷ, 이게 무슨 일인지?
<drake_kr> 오늘도 술판
<hoon2> 성공한거 같습니다
<blackho> MBP^ Seony님
<yemharc> drake_kr, 안녕하세요
<hoon2> 이게 제 아이디가 돼었네요
<grr> ni hao
<hoon2> 일단 집에 귀환을 하겠습니다 !!
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<blackho> 여러분, 제가 C 언어와 VB로 어떤 프로그램을 만들고자 합니다. 독창성 있는 아이디어 부탁드립니다^^ (정보영재수업 팀프로젝트 인데, 연말에 부모님 앞에서 발표해요) (제가 C 언어 프로그래밍 담당)
<drake_kr> blackho: 3d tetris
<blackho> 3D Tetris라....
<yemharc> 빡셀듯...
<hoon2> 로또 프로그램 e.g 얼마큼의 돈으로 몇년동안해야 1등이 당첨되는지
<hoon2> 일단 귀환 !
<blackho> hoon2, C 언어를 배우자 카페에 있던데요.. ㅋㅋ
<blackho> NULD인가?
<hoon2> 헐 저 조만간 해보려고요 심심풀이로 ㅎ 집가야지 !
<blackho> 나는 언제 로또에 당첨될까인가, ㅋㅋ VB도 연동할꺼여서..
<MBP^Seony> NULD는 뭐에요?
<blackho> na nun un jae lotto a dangchunm dalga
<blackho> 인가?, 그대로 읽으면 나는 언제 로또에 당첨될까의 준말^^ 이던데요, cafe.naver.com/cafec << 검색하시면 나옵니다. ㅋㅋ ^
<drake_kr> 아웅 4일 남았는데
<drake_kr> 오늘도 술임
<drake_kr> ㅜㅜ
<blackho> 어랍쇼... 우리 서버에 트래픽이 방대하게 업로드&다운로드 되네....
<yemharc> 어제도 술 드셨어요?
<MBP^Seony> NULD는 처음 들어봤는데 별 특이한 말이 다 있군요..
<blackho> ㅋ, 네
<drake_kr> 어제는 지각생님하고..
<blackho> 아.. 할게 없네..
<drake_kr> 음악을 좀 틀어볼까나
<blackho> 여러분, 저 일이 있어 가봐야 할 것 같습니다^^ 즐거운 하루되세요...
<grr>  /_\
<drake_kr>  /_\
<hoon2> Hoem sweeeeeet home
<drake_kr> smile.dk
<grr> 아.. 포인터의 패배... ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 흠
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<drake_kr> ㅎㅇ
<cartes9> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> Hi
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<imsu> 에고;; 많이 잤는데도 졸립 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 잠이여 ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<yemharc> 좋겠다........
<drake_kr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fivws4pee4o
<BLackHackerOffic> 안녕하세요^^
<imsu> BLackHackerOffic: 안녕하세요~
<imsu> drake_kr: 시련 당하셨나요? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<locofrank|office> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<grr>  /_\
<hanbin973> 안녕하세요
<hanbin973> ㅋㅋ 오라클이랑 구글이랑 소송뜨는데 판사가 빡돌아서 한말씀 하셧나봅니다. ㅋㅋ
<grr> ni hao
<grr> 무슨 말을 했길레...
<hanbin973> 대충 번역하자면
<hanbin973> 오라클이 안드로이드 다 해먹으려는 꼴을 보고
<hanbin973> ' 자동차에서 바퀴가 암만 중요해도 바퀴 제조회사들이 자동차를 다 해먹냐 ? '
<hanbin973> 랑
<hanbin973> 그거 듣고 기고만장해진 구글 애들보고
<hanbin973> 음 머라 해야하지 =.=
<hanbin973> 잠만요
<hanbin973> What's mine is mine and what's yours is negotiable
<hanbin973> 이게 무슨 뜻일까요 =\.=
<grr> 현기증나요 영어 /_\
<hanbin973> 음 ;;
<haruair> 음
<haruair> 흠
<hanbin973> 번역기는 별 도움이 안되고.
<hanbin973> 니꺼는 협상이 가능한거고
<hanbin973> 내꺼는 내꺼다 =.=?
<hanbin973> 이럴뜻인가
<Work^Seony> hanbin973, 대충 비슷한 거 같은데요.
<hanbin973> 그런가요?
<Work^Seony> 직역을 하자면 맞는데, 숨겨진 뜻은 잘 모르겠어요.
<Work^Seony> (만약 숨겨진 뜻이 있다면)
<hanbin973> 음.. 이게 맞다면...
<hanbin973> 아! 니들꺼는 충분히 협상에서 오라클이 조금 가져갈마한거다
<hanbin973> 이런 뜻 같은데요
<Work^Seony> 누가 한 말인데요?
<hanbin973> 판사요
<hanbin973> 니들이 남에 기술 가져다 쓰는건 맞잖아
<hanbin973> 정도로 보면 될것 같네요
<Work^Seony> 네
<grr> 그렇군요 /_\
<grr> 아.. SUN이 안먹히길 바랬었는데...
<hanbin973> 저도 썬이 안먹히길 바랬지만..
<hanbin973> 여러분 그거 보셧나요? IT 회사들 조직도요
<hanbin973> http://nweb.kr/550
<grr> 네 /_\
<hanbin973> 오라클 보세요 ㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 엔지니어링 보다 법관련 ( 쉽게 말해서 오라클은 소송전문업체 ㄷ )
<hanbin973> 이 훨씬 크죠 ㄷ
<hanbin973> 이놈들이 램버스를 넘을려는건지.. 아니면 대체 뭐야
<grr> 특허공룡 /_\
<hanbin973> 뭐 램버스가 최근 들어서 몇번 털리기는 했지만 ... ATI 엔비디아 삼성 인텔등.. 싸워서 다 이겼다는 =.=
<hanbin973> ... 러시아.. 역시 기발하다 ㄷ
<grr> 사실 구글 vs 오라클 이번 소송이 구글이 캥기는게 있는건 당연한거고.. 얼마나 깨지냐가 관건이겠죠? ;;
<hanbin973> ㅇㅇ;;
<hanbin973> 그럼 이걸 구글이 다 떠 안아야하나요? 아니면 제조회사들도 로열티 지불을 해야하나요?
<Work^Seony> 구글은 요즘 안드로이드 사용마저 제한한다던데, 폰회사 완전 뒤통수 친 격...
<grr> 제조회사도 크리 맞지 않을까요? 자세히는 모르곘어요
<grr> W7 국내 정발 빨리좀 ㅜㅜ
<hanbin973> W7 이 진짜 겜폰
<hanbin973> PS Vita 에 3g 달고 나오면 난 바로 지른다!!!!
<hanbin973> 뭐 W7 아니고 PS 게임만 된다지만..
<grr> Windows8이 정말 xbox360이 돌아간다면, 희대의 게임폰이 될수도.... (...)
<hanbin973> 그러고보니 Xbox 겜 + PS 겜 + 닌텐도 겜 다 되면
<hanbin973> 그건 바로 질러야 ㄸ
<hanbin973> 7에서도 xbox360 안돌아가나요?
<hanbin973> 아니면 Xbox360 에 연결해서 하는건가 =.=
<grr> 윈도우폰7은 xbox360에 리모트로 하는걸로 알고있어요
<hanbin973> 흠 그렇군요
<hanbin973> 그런데 xbox360 같은 콘솔들 성능자체가 상당하기 때문에...
<hanbin973> 그게 따라나오는 게임들도 상당한 스펙을 요구할텐데
<hanbin973> 그게 -> 그에
<grr> 요즘 PC는 개물이에요 /_\
<hanbin973> 게임 해상도만 낮춘다고
<hanbin973> 권장사양이 팍 떨어지지는 않을테고..
<grr> 사실 WINDOWS 8 에서 xbox360 네이티브로 돌린다는 루머가 발머가 이야기를 했는이유도 있지만,
<grr> 사실 XNA 하나면 지금 PC, xbox360, Win 7 phone 개발이 모두 가능하잖아요. 그래서 루머가 될지도 모른다는 기대를 심어주고 잇지요 /_\
<hanbin973> 있지만?
<hanbin973> 그렇네요 ㄷ
<hanbin973> 뭐.. 저는 유쁠에서 4G 폰을 팔아야..폰을 살 겁니다.
<grr> 그리고 슬슬 xbox 720? 다음 기종으로 넘어갈때인데, 360을 pc에 돌릴수 있게 하면 손해가 딱히 생길 이유도 없고..
<hanbin973> 그렇네요
<grr> xbox 360 경우는 잘 모르겠는데 PS2 초창기에 나왔을때는 하드웨어(ps2 본체)를 팔면 오히려 손해였어요
<drake_kr> 똥통 두바퀴?
<hanbin973> 원래 그게 전략이라던데요
<grr> 타이틀을 팔아서 버는건데... xbox 기기자체도 그렇지 않을까? 해요. 결국 손해 보는건 아니고 장악력을 가질순 있고
<hanbin973> 그왜..
<hanbin973> PSP 같은 것들도 손해보고 팔면서 게임 팔아서 돈버는 형식?
<grr> 네
<hanbin973> 유일하게 그게 아닌 콘솔이 NDS 였고..
<grr> 그런데 pc에서 돌아가게하면... 타이틀만 팔면되니...
<hanbin973> 그런데 불따를 어떻게 해결하냐가.. 관건이겟네요
<drake_kr> black ops가 몇장 팔렸댔지
<grr> drake_kr: x나게 팔렸죠 (....)
<hanbin973> 뭐.. 윈도우도 불법복제 쩌러도 MS 는 엄청나게 남겨먹으니까요 ㄷ
<drake_kr> 한국에서 출시되었다면? (퀄리티가 나올일이 없겠지만 논외로 두고)
<hanbin973> MS Office 도 글쿠
<Work^Seony> hanbin973, 도움이 좀 될만한 글... http://clien.career.co.kr/cs2/bbs/board.php?bo_table=park&wr_id=7111555
<grr> 한국에서 팔리면 화이트데이꼴
<grr> 아 화이트데이 리메이크한단말을 어디서 들은것 같은데 검색좀..
<hanbin973> 뭐 저는 리눅으로 넘어오면서 프로그램 불따당 탈퇴하고 락에 맛들이면서 음원 불따당도 탈퇴
<hanbin973> ㅋㅋㅋ 이제 뭐만 탈퇴하면 되지 \=.=
<drake_kr> 현재 한국 기술력은 ㅄ
<grr> 동인게임이네..
<grr> (...)
<hanbin973> 막상 음원 불따 하니까 생각나는건데 아는 애들이 저보고 한국음악을 사랑해라 라고 ㅈㄹ 하드만 지들은 다 불따당 어이무
<drake_kr> 그래도
<hanbin973> 뭐 그건 됬고..
<drake_kr> 일본 동인게임은 수준이 높지
<hanbin973> 무슨 게임인데요 =.=?
<hanbin973> 일본 동인게임.. 하면 생각나는건 미연시 = 야겜 =.=?
<drake_kr> 하긴 97년생이면 모르겠지요
<grr>  /_\
<grr> 화이트데이 모르셔요?
<grr> 손노리 /_\
<hanbin973> 모릅니다
<hanbin973> 애초에 야동은 일주일만에 끊어서 =.=
<hanbin973> 솔직히 음란물만큼 잼없고 시시한 오락물도 없
<grr> T_T... 한국에서 게임회사들이 왜 망했나를 보여주는 대표적인 비운의 작품 화이트데이
<drake_kr> http://www.sonnori.co.kr/whiteday/
<drake_kr> 아 ㅠㅠ
<grr> 게임 호평도가 매우 높았는데 천장 팔았을때 패치 다운로드 껀수 10만건
<grr> ㅜㅜ
<hanbin973> 잠깐... 기억난다!
<grr> 아 내가 그떄 대딩만 됬어도 샀는데..
<hanbin973> 휴대폰 버젼을 알아요
<hanbin973> 친구가 열심히 하던데
<grr> 그땐 그냥 안했지...
<drake_kr> http://www.hozz.net/tc/29
<grr> 저것 이후로 소프트멕스 말고는 PC 게임이 안나왔다고 해야하나....
<hanbin973> 불따는 나쁜겁니다! 하지맙시닫ㅇ
<drake_kr> 아 불따가 불법 다운로드의 약자구나
<drake_kr> 조선폰같은 말이네
<yemharc> 아...........난 대체 뭘 한거지
<drake_kr> yemharc: 뭔가 문제가?
<Work^Seony> 난 내가 쓰는 S/W 전부 다 구매했으니 할 말이 있꾼!!! ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 3.0 한번 써보려고 다운받아서 패치 먹이는데
<hanbin973> 전 돈내고 쓰는건 하나도 안쓰니까 !! ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> -R 안줘놓고 10분동안 엔터 누르다가 '아차?!' 했어요
<yemharc> @#$%#$@
<drake_kr> hanbin973 :: 해외음원 다운로드 역시 불법이에요
<Work^Seony> 난 씨디도 구매하니 할 말이 있군. ㅎㅎ
<hanbin973> 그리고 해외음원 다운같은건
<hanbin973> 안합니다 ㅋ
<hanbin973> 어짜피 CD 다 샀으 !
<grr>  /_\
<hanbin973> Dream Theater 은 좀 잇으면 올테고 퀸은.. =.= 2011 리마스터 나오면 남은거 마져 다 살거니까 괜찮을;;; Greenday 도 글쿠
<drake_kr> Seony :: 맼용 프로그램 작성시에 malloc같은 메모리 할당을 하고나서 프로그램 종료하면 할당된것 알아서 릴리즈되나요?
<drake_kr> 여기서 나만 불법다운로드맨이군..
<Work^Seony> drake_kr, 최근에 개선되서 된다고 하더라구요
<grr> 오.. 그렇군요...
<drake_kr> grr :: 테스트환경으로 딱좋은게 있다
<grr> drake_kr: ???
<drake_kr> 도스 <-
<grr> 하긴 단일 프로세스니까 테스트용으로 딱이네요
<drake_kr> 도스에서 되면 딴데선 다 된다고 봐야지
<hanbin973> 그런데 그르부 샤크라는 사이트 좋네요
<grr> = =
<drake_kr> grr :: tc2.0하고 bc5.1 보내줘?
<yemharc> .............그런것도 가지고 계십니까?
<grr> 메일로 쏴줘요
<grr> 집에서 VM으로 해보게요
<yemharc> 진짜 한번 들어가면 안 나오네요........
<grr> ㅇㅅㅇ?
<drake_kr> 뭔 vm
<drake_kr> dosbox로 하믄되지
<grr> 아
<grr> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 윈도우 95도 있어요
<yemharc> ........
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 1.0도 있어요
<grr> "산" 이란 프로그램 기억나시는분? /_\;;
<drake_kr> 미안 그건없다
<grr> 에디터 /_\
<grr> os2 warp에서도 이쁘게 열렸던 후로그램이라서 잘쓰던거였는데..
<yemharc> 에디터는 HE인가밖에 기억에 남아있는게 없어요
<grr> 집에가서 해보겠음
<drake_kr> warp나 merlin 가지고 잇는사람 없나
<grr> 요즘은 보드가 warp 지원 안되더라구요..
<grr> cmos에 선택창이 없음..
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ..
<drake_kr> bongbong도 있네..
<hacking_u> drake_kr, 혹시 파일 탐색기 marlin....(?)
<drake_kr> yemharc 아저씨는 bongbong 모를거야
<yemharc> 처음들어요
<drake_kr> hacking_u: OS/2 merlin
<drake_kr> 4.0dldy
<drake_kr> 4.0이요
<hacking_u> 어이쿠
<drake_kr> bongbong은 너구리~
<yemharc> 뭣보다 제가 본격적으로 컴퓨터를 쓴건 중학교때부터라........
<grr>  /_\
<grr> 너구리 vs 돌아온 너구리
<grr> 데이브가 정말 다이나믹한 게임이었는데
<drake_kr> 너임마 32KB짜리 너구리를 무시하지말라고
<drake_kr> 근데 볼랜드씨가 어디갔지
<grr> 그러고보니 옛날 오락기 팩으로 스노우 브라더스 가지고 있었는데 다 꺠지는데 2년걸렸어요..
<grr> ....
<yemharc> 읭
<yemharc> 그거 백원이면 깨는 좋은 킬링타임 게임이잖슴.........
<grr> 오락기로...
<yemharc> 대충 한시간 정도면 엔딩으로 기억하는
<yemharc> 어차피 똑같잖아요
<yemharc> 변종도 있긴 했지만
<grr> ㅇㅅㅇ... 오락실에선 50탄까지 있는데, 오락기로 50탄꺠면 51탄부터 공주가 눈사람 구하러가요
<grr> - _-;;
<yemharc> 그거 오락실에 있던 녀석도 그런거 있긴 했어요
<grr> 웡...
<yemharc> 근데 기판값이 더 비싸서 보통 50판 끝짜리였죠
<grr> 아.. 어렸을때 보글보글...
<grr> 4시간만에 100탄 갔는데
<grr> 100탄깨니까 101탄 나와서 광분했던적이 기억나네요 ㅡㅡ;;;
<yemharc> 보글보글은 잘 하는 사람은 정말 신기해 보였는데........
<grr> 무한 목숨의 승리에요 - -;
<yemharc> 그나마 나중에 그 기모아서 큰 방울 쏘는 버전은 쉽기나 했지
<grr> 오리지날....
<grr> 보글보글은 보너스를 모우면 안되는게, 영어 문자 보너스 빼고 다른 보너스나 숨겨진걸 먹으면 자꾸 1탄으로 돌아가서 ㅡㅡ;;;
<yemharc> 오락실 게임으로 제일 기억나는건 던전&드래곤이네요
<grr> 아! 100원에 2시간
<drake_kr> 전 final fight
<yemharc> 실력이 좋아질수록 플레이타임이 짧아지던 기괴한 게임
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 4명이서 필살기쓰기
<yemharc> 각종 버그들도 꽤 많았죠
<yemharc> 일단 라이트닝 볼트 관련된 원킬버그가 제일 많았고
<grr> 아.. 혼자서 전설검 벗기기 라거나..
<grr> 마법사로 공중에서 안내려오게하는거...
<yemharc> 무한도핑도 있었고......근데 이건 튕기기가 워낙 심해서 안 쓰는 추세였죠
<grr> 그러고보니 100원으로 제일 오래한 게임은 오락실에 있던 슈퍼마리오 월드 군요...
<grr> 이건 하는 입장에서도 왜 가져다 놓은건지 도통....
<drake_kr> 마라톤 어쩔
<grr> drake_kr: 적어도 목숨이 99 마리찍진 않잖아요 (....)
<drake_kr> grr 4시간동안 버튼 두개 번갈아 누르는 변태게임
<drake_kr> 10초이상 응답이 없으면 게임오버
<grr> ...
<yemharc> drake_kr, 아아........
<grr> 아 진짜 4시간이었지 그거...
<grr> (.....)
<yemharc> 깨고 나면 박수받는 그 게임
<yemharc> (...........)
<grr> 아아 ㅡㅡ;;;
<drake_kr> 있어요
<yemharc> .............
<imsu> 잉 ?? 무슨 겜 얘기중이신가요? ㅎㅎ
<grr> 오락실 게임이요 /_\
<yemharc> 버튼 두개 달린 리얼 마라톤 게임이요
<grr> 그 마라톤 웃긴게 키를 좀 느리게 누르면 정말 뒤에서 2등이 따라오잖아요 - -;ㅣ
<drake_kr> 아 어딨었지
<drake_kr> 찾았다
<grr> 전에 저거 아프리카 bj가 하다가 욕하고 때려쳤지...
<yemharc> ....
<drake_kr> 아
<grr> 그러고보니 남극탐험은 끝을봤는데, 요술콩나무 끝을 못봤네요, 서커스랑
<yemharc> 서커스도 끝 없어요
<yemharc> 그러고 보니 그런 류 게임으로 양배추 인형도 있었죠........정확한 이름이 뭐였는진 모르겠지만
<grr> ... 요술콩나무도 끝 없어요?
<grr> 양배추 인형 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 남극탐험도 끝이 있나요?
<yemharc> 콩나무는 잘 모르겠어요
<grr> 남극탐험 끝 있어요 제가 봤어요
<yemharc> imsu, 있습니다
<imsu> 올~
<grr> 음.. 1시간 30분? 이면 꺠요
<imsu> 겜보이로 했던기억이 ;; ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 초딩 때 하던 겜인데 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 얼핏 보기에는 무한 남극 뺑뺑이로 보이지만 끝이 있죠
<yemharc> 끝 없는 게임하면 또 이게 빠질 수 없죠 [쿵푸]
<grr> 쿵푸 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 띠디디디디디딩 띠기디기띠디딩
<yemharc> 스테이지 223판인데 깨지질 않앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그리고 테트리스
<grr> 아 중딩떄만해도 하우스오브데드 같은거 쌍권총 들구 했었는데 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> http://data.drake.kr <-
<grr> 아 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 그러고보니 KOF 시리즈 다들 해보셨죠?
<drake_kr> 그건 아직 현역이자나
<grr> kof 95는 루갈고르는 방법이 있었고,  96 게네츠 97 오로치 고르는 방법은 실존했나요? 루머인가요?
<grr> -_-;;
<drake_kr> 97 오로치는 못골랐는데..
<drake_kr> 고르는건 콘솔판
<grr> 역시ㅣ...
<yemharc> 아...............순간 할뻔했다
<grr> 마라톤 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 쇠톱이 필수인 올림픽
<drake_kr> 88올림픽엔 요구르트가 짱임요
<drake_kr> 글고보니까 친구랑 미개봉 요구르트가 좋은지 개봉요구르트가 좋은지 내기하다가
<imsu> drake_kr: 봉봉도 있음
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 미개봉요구르트가 개봉되는 재앙이 발생
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 오락실 주인아저씨한테 겁내혼났지..
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 그러고보니.. 다들 학교앞 문방구에 딱딱이 있으셨죠? 라이터 부싯돌이요
<grr> 스파크 /_\
<grr> 그거 대신 가스렌지용 딱딱이 고철쌓아둔대서 뽑아와서 오락실에서 했었는데...
<grr> 그걸로 제비우스 끝판봤죠 -_-;
<drake_kr> 100원짜리 구녕뚫은 용자 없나?
<grr> 저요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 10번 이상은 하면 안됨
<drake_kr> 혼남
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 실로 묶어서 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 나중엔 책받침이 짱이란걸 깨달았죠... (....)
<drake_kr> 안들키게 해야지..
<grr> 그 100원짜리 철길에 올려두고 자판기에 넣으면 500원찍힌다고...
<grr> 안되더라구요... (.....)
<grr> 쩝.. 이제 칼퇴근은 물건너 갔네요...
<yemharc> ...빨래 널어놨더니 비가 오는구나 (..)
<grr> ...
<yemharc> ......아무래도 좋으니 번개맞아서 타지만 말아다오 (..........)
<grr> ... 밖에다가 널어뒀어요?
<yemharc> 아침엔 햇살이 쨍쩅했거든요
<yemharc> ...........
<grr> .......
<grr> 이불빨래 해야하는데...
<yemharc> ........내 넷북 성능이 똥은 똥인가봐요
<yemharc> 커널 2시간째 컴파일중
<yemharc> (........)
<grr> ...
<grr> 아톰잉가요?
<yemharc> APU요
<grr>  암드꺼다 /_\
<grr> 커널 3.0 올려보시려구요?
<yemharc> 넵 ARM`D입니다 (응?)
<yemharc> 네. 나왔는데 한번 써봐야죠
<yemharc> 뭐가 바뀐건진 패치노트 한번 안 봤지만 (......)
<grr> 네트워크쪽 뭐 바꼈나 보긴해야겠는데 귀찮다... (....)
<grr> 구조체 이름만 바껴도 크리가 떨어짐 (...)
<Guest70799> 하이~
<grr> 아.. 여기도 이제 폭우가 오네요...
<hoon2> 여기는 새벽 3시 23분 잘못일어났다 ㅠㅠ
<grr> .....
<Seony> 재부팅...
<yemharc> 비가 많이 와서 강제야근
<haruair> 내일뵈요
<haruair> 모두 수고하셨어요 ㅋ
<kizace> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<kizace> 어서오세요
<haruair> 안녕하세요~
<kizace> 안녕하세요^^
<kizace> 늦은시간에 접속 하셨네요^^
<haruair> 잠시 글 쓰려다가 들어와봤습니다..ㅎㅎ;
<kizace> 아 ^^
<haruair> 피곤하네요.. 흐
<haruair> 요즘 업무에 워낙 치이다보니까 하루하루 정신이 없습니다. ㅠㅠ
<hoon2> 피곤하네요
<haruair> ㅎㅎ 다들 피곤피곤
<haruair> 힘냅시당 ;ㅅ;
<haruair> 모두 편안한 시간 되세요!
<kizace> 저도 이만 수고하세요^^
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ~ 즐거운 아침 ^^
<imsu> Seony^MBP: 안뇽하십니꺼 ㅎㅎ
<jangnan> http://techcap.blog.me/60119529776
<jangnan> 느낌있는 놋북
#ubuntu-ko 2011-07-27
<grr> 안녕하세요
<Seony^MBP> Hi
<grr> 지금 수도권 비가 엄청오는군요... http://www.todaysppc.com/mbzine/bbs/view.php?id=free&page=1&sn1=&divpage=23&sn=off&ss=on&sc=on&select_arrange=headnum&desc=asc&no=115619
<jangnan> 들이 붓고 있음
<jangnan> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<cartes9> 안녕하세요
<grr> ni hao
<yemharc> 오늘 자연재해로 출근 11시 30분까지 하라더군요
<yemharc> 덕분에 냅따 연차내고 나몰라라 하던 계획 좌절...........
<Seony^MBP> 사촌 여동생의 유혹이라는 아주 유명한 글이 있었는데, 저만 몰랐던 것 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 엄청나게 장문인데… 재미는 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 여동생 예쁘죠
<MBP^Seony> cartes9, http://kukudari.tistory.com/113 일단 읽어보세요 ㅎㅎ
<BLackHO> 안녕하세요^^
<MBP^Seony> Hi
<BLackHO> MBP^ Seony, 네^^ 안녕하세요
<cartes9> 안녕하세요
<BLackHO> cartes9, 네^^ 안녕하세요, 또 뵙네요, MBP ^Seony님하고
<cartes9> 네 항상 상주하니까요
<cartes9> ^^
<BLackHO> 네, 오늘은 제가 조금 늦었죠?
<BLackHO> 카카오톡의 친구 추전 기능은 강력한것 같습니다.
<BLackHO> 갑자기, 친구 추천에 저의 작은 이모의 이름이 등록되어 있는게 아닙니까^^, 그래서 아침에 카카오톡으로 우리 쪽은 비오는데 그 쪽은 어떻나고? , (또, 카톡 들어왔네요 ㄷㄷ)
<BLackHO> readytoact, 안녕하세요^^
<cartes9> BLackHO님 하이요
<MBP^Seony> readytoact, 오랫만에 뵙니다.
<cartes9> roach로 보인다는왠지
<cartes9> 무의식적으로
<readytoact> BLackHO, MBP^Seony (__) ㅎㅎ 감사합니다.
<readytoact> 서울엔 비가 엄청옵니다. -0-
<MBP^Seony> ㅎㅎ 저는 readytoact님 아뒤 볼 때마다 WarCraft 3가 생각나는데..
<yemharc> 구로는 일단 정비 잘 된 도시라고 생각했는데 도로가 침수됐습니다 (...)
<cartes9> MBP^Seony, 왜요? 언데드계열?
<BLackHO> 울산도 비가 많이옵니다. 윽 천둥번개도 방금치는 군요...
<MBP^Seony> 아뇨 휴먼… Footman 클릭하면 Ready to act! 라고 외치거든요.
<BLackHO> ㅋㅋ, 들어봤습니다. 저도 한 떄 워크3를 잠깐 한 적이 있었죠...
<MBP^Seony> 아 아니다 Ready for action이라고 외치는 거 같네요
<MBP^Seony> 기억이 가물가물하네..
<BLackHO> MBP ^Seony님
<BLackHO> 워크래프트3에 고가일인가 나오는 종족 이름 알고계십니까?
<MBP^Seony> 아뇨. 모르겠어요. 워3 나온 게 무려 2002년도라..
<BLackHO> 음... 그렇군요
<BLackHO> 번개가 또 치는군요....
<MBP^Seony> 비가 많이 오나보네요
<BLackHO> 네, 그래도 학생이여서 차 끌고다니지를 않으니 저는 비가 오는 날이 매우 좋습니다. 빗소리가 좋아서요....
<MBP^Seony> 아… 더운 것도 싫고 모기도 싫고 비오는 것도 싫은데 하필이면 이 3개가 중점적인 계절에 한국을 방문하다니...
<MBP^Seony> 역시 날씨는 우리 동네가 제일 좋구나...
<cartes9> 하와이가 지상낙원이죠?
<MBP^Seony> 네. 날씨만요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 다른건 어때요?
<MBP^Seony> 덥지도 않고 모기도 없고 바람도 많이 불고 비도 안오고...
<cartes9> 아버지가 바퀴벌레가 많았다는데.. 하와이는;;
<MBP^Seony> 다른 건 좀 힘들죠. 물가 비싸고 집세 비싸고 갈데도 없고...
<MBP^Seony> 바퀴벌레가 좀 많긴 한데, 대신 쥐가 거의 없어서 상대적으로 좀 나아요.
<MBP^Seony> 뱀도 없고...
<MBP^Seony> 곤충이라고는 바퀴벌레 외에는 거의 찾기 힘들어요.
<freegilyeon> 개미가 있으면 바퀴가 없다던데
<MBP^Seony> 여긴 그렇진 않아요.
<MBP^Seony> 둘다 같이 살아요 ㅎㅎ
<freegilyeon> 헉..
<DingGGu> 오오
<DingGGu> 맥 라이온을깔았는데
<DingGGu> 뭔가색다른느낌이네요
<DingGGu> 트랙패드없이는안되는... 구런
<MBP^Seony> 게코라고 불리는 도마뱀이 많아서,,, 그나마 곤충이 좀 많이 없는 편이죠..
<MBP^Seony> DingGGu, 트랙패드 없으면 좀 그렇죠? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 잠시 리붓하고 오겠습니다
<DingGGu> 잘모르겠는데.. 새로 추가된기능이뭔지
<DingGGu> 파악이 하나도안되서;;ㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> 애플 웹사이트 가면 잘 나와있잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<DingGGu> 손가락3개로 대쉬보드이런거 넘길수있고
<DingGGu> http://apple.com/kr
<MBP^Seony> http://www.apple.com/kr/macosx/whats-new/
<DingGGu> 사실
<DingGGu> 제맥북에어가 6월전에산거라
<DingGGu> 업그레이드를안해줘서 데헷, 해버렸어요
<DingGGu> 그냥설치파일하나받으니까되던데
<MBP^Seony> 사무실 온도를 너무 낮춰서… 손발이 다 시렵네요 ㅎㅎ
<DingGGu> 아무래도
<DingGGu> MBP^Seony: 노트북들이 소요가많아지니 전체화면어플리케이션이라는걸 많이넣었네요
<DingGGu> 아무래도화면이작으니까..
<MBP^Seony> 네. 가끔은 그게 집중하는데 도움을 주더라구요
<yemharc> PC시장이 점점 줄어드는 추세더라구요
<DingGGu> 스크롤을
<DingGGu> 거꾸로바꾼건 진짜 애플의 미친짓중하나였습니다
<DingGGu> 깜짝놀랐어요
<DingGGu> 뭘자꼬바꾸려고시대하는건지..
<MBP^Seony> 전 스마트폰 쓰다보니까 스크롤이 거꾸로 바뀌었다고는 생각 안들던데요.
<DingGGu> *시도
<MBP^Seony> 오히려 화면을 잡아서 민다는 느낌이 들어서, 나름 괜찮았어요.
<DingGGu> ;;
<DingGGu> 암튼 저는굉장히불편해서 앱하나깔았어요
<MBP^Seony> 근데 하도 와이프가 불편하다고 컴플레인해서 다시 돌려놨지만요..
<DingGGu> 그리고
<DingGGu> 마우스가속좀
<DingGGu> 어케없앨수없을까요
<DingGGu> 검색해도 다옛날앱이라 자료도없고
<DingGGu> 윈도우에서는 무가속도로 쓰는유저인데
<MBP^Seony> 음… 글쎄요. 전 트랙패드 쓰니까 전 크게 불편하지 않더라구요..
<DingGGu> 맥에선 가속도아니고 완전 희안한 곡선을그리는 가속이라
<MBP^Seony> 환경설정에서 바꿔도 안되나보네요
<DingGGu> 종료키라던지 세밀한거누르면 되려마우스를 움직였다가 다시돌아가야하는
<DingGGu> 환경설정에없어요
<MBP^Seony> 음… 그렇군요. 마우스는 트랙패드 쓴 이후로는 거의 신경 안쓰고 살아서 잘 모르겠어요
<MBP^Seony> 심지어는 데탑도 트랙패드 사서 쓰거든요..
<DingGGu> ㄷㄷ
<DingGGu> 저는 게임하는학생인지라
<DingGGu> 마우스없으면 죽어버리는..
<MBP^Seony> 아… 게임은 어쩔 수 없죠. 마우스의 영향력이 크니...
<DingGGu> 여름이라그런지 제맥북이 자꼬
<DingGGu> 맥북에어플레인이됩니다
<DingGGu> 킨건 파이어폭스, 링키너스하나인데
<MBP^Seony> Linkinus 요즘 세일하는 건가요? $9.99 더라구요..
<MBP^Seony> 예전에 비싸서 못샀는데… 우연히 앱스토어에서 보고 $9.99라길래 얼른 질렀죠.
<MBP^Seony> 그동안 Linkinus 1 쓰고있었는데… 2 써보니까 그게 그거네요
<DingGGu> 몰라요..
<DingGGu> 전학생이라 ㅎㅎ
<DingGGu> 데헷, 한짓을해서
<MBP^Seony> 라이언 서버는 너무 많이 바뀌어서 당황스럽고...
<MBP^Seony> 아직까지는 좀 써봐야 알 거 같아요.
<jangnan> 라이온
<jangnan> 스노우 레오파드
<jangnan> 쓰는데
<jangnan> 라이온은 못쓸듯
<jangnan> 쓸려면 사야함
<DingGGu> 간단하게
<DingGGu> 애플에서배포하는파일하나만받으면
<DingGGu> 되요..
<DingGGu> 무슨인증그런게없더라구요
<MBP^Seony> InstallESD.dmg
<DingGGu> 그냥 zip파일하나에여 ㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> 아… 그렇군요..
<MBP^Seony> 근데 그렇게 깔면 앱스토어 접속이 안된다는 얘기가 있더라구요…
<DingGGu> 잘되네요
<MBP^Seony> 아 그래요?
<DingGGu> ㄴㅔㅁ
<MBP^Seony> 저는 4대에 설치해야하니까 하나 사긴 했는데, 가격이 싸니까 마음이 편하더라구요..
<DingGGu> 윈도우에선 zip파일로보이지만
<MBP^Seony> 4대 설치하면서 뭔가 이상있으면 스트레스 받아서… 그냥 돈주고 편하게 해결하는 게 나아요  ㅎㅎ
<DingGGu> 맥에서는 확장자없는 애플리케이션으로보여요
<MBP^Seony> 아… mpkg 파일인갑다..
<DingGGu> 폴더에
<DingGGu> Contents하나
<DingGGu> 맥스샷어떻게찍죠
<DingGGu> 컨트롤 쉬프트 f2였나
<MBP^Seony> cmd+shift+3 or 4
<DingGGu> 어디에저장되요?
<MBP^Seony> 바탕화면요
<DingGGu> 아
<DingGGu> 바탕화면을 런치패드로못하나
<DingGGu> 쓸모도없는바탕화면..
<DingGGu> MBP^Seony: 근데문제점이.. 확실히 맥은 램관리를못해요
<DingGGu> opengl성능도많이떨어지고
<DingGGu> 윈도우에서잘돌아가는와우가 맥에서는ㅁ 버법법ㄱ버
<MBP^Seony> opengl 성능이 좀 떨어진다는 얘긴 해외포럼에서 문제제기가 많이 된 부분인데, 그게 opengl 성능에 문제가 있는 게 아니라 그래픽 드라이버의 문제라는 결론이 나왔어요..
<MBP^Seony> 램은… 램이 8기가라서 신경을 안쓰고 잘아서 잘… ㅎㅎ
<DingGGu> 그게아니라
<DingGGu> OS가이상하데요
<DingGGu> 레오파드에서 와우하면 그나마봐줄만한데, 스노우레오파드는 완전 ㅃㅃ
<MBP^Seony> 다른 그래픽/영상/인코딩 프로그램 쓰는 전문가들이 크게 문제제기를 하지않는 걸 보면, 그래픽 문제는 순전히 게임하는 유저들한테 나오는 부분이죠.
<MBP^Seony> 하기야 인코딩이 그래픽카드랑 크게 관련이 있진 않겠찌만...
<DingGGu> 흠.. 그러게요, 윈ㄷ우에서 잘돌아가는게임이 맥에서는 버벅이고있으니
<DingGGu> 무먼가문제가있다는거지만요
<grr> 음.. DX vs OPENGL 인가요? /_\;;
<MBP^Seony> 그냥 뭐 OS가 무거워서 그렇다고 생각하고 있어요. 크게 신경안쓰고 사는 부분이기도 하고...
<DingGGu> 맥이몇기가정도되요?
<DingGGu> 아니일단윈도우로부팅을
<hoon2> 저녁식사 끝
<DingGGu> 윈도우!
<MBP^Seony> 이번에 라이언 업글판은 3.5기가 정도 되는데, 이게 클린 설치가 되는 파일은 아니니까… 스노우 레퍼드처럼 대략 6기가쯤 되지않을까 싶은데요
<DingGGu> 흐어;
<DingGGu> !카원
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> 비가 많이 와서 걱정이네요.
<grr> 안녕하세요 /.\
<drake_kr> 안녕하셔요
<grr> 지금 서울에는 완전...
<jincreator> 오늘 1호선 송내역 가기로 했었는데 하필이면 1호선 운행 중단(...)
<grr> 오늘같은날은 그냥 집에서 쉬시는게...
<jincreator> 그것도 송내역이 있는 인천-구로 구간이(...)
<hacking_u> jincreator, 어이쿠
<grr> 구로구 지금 비가 엄청 쏟아부었다고 하더라구요
<hacking_u> jincreator, 집이 고지대라 그쪽도 피해는 적나?
<jincreator> 그건 모르겠고 비 때문에 피해본 적은 없는 지역이야.
<drake_kr> 여기저기 개발자 한숨소리가 들리는듯
<hacking_u> jincreator, 그렇군... 길 다닐 때 주의해라... 우리동네 인도 내려앉았다....(내가 올린 google+ 사진 참고...)
<jangnan> 허접한동네들이
<jangnan> 많이 고장났군
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jangnan> 부실공사가 뭔지 보여주는
<jincreator> 에이, 겨우 인도가지고...
<jincreator> 도로 한가운데 밑 지반이 침몰되서 아스팔트 일부분이 아래로 떨어져 구멍난 곳도 있다는데...
<jangnan> 인부들이 세멘좀 더달라고하는데
<jangnan> 물이랑 모래 더타서 쓰라고
<jangnan> 하던 구청직원은 이것을 보고있는가
<drake_kr> 베트남..
<jangnan> 그리고 그 구청직원에게 돈을 안준 구청장도
<drake_kr> 차가 지나가면 인터넷이 끊김
<jangnan> 대기의 흐름을 일그러뜨려서 그런거
<grr>  /_\
<jangnan> 린필드 시리즈로 컴터 맞추면
<jangnan> 샌디에 비해서 많이싸구나
<jangnan> 샌디 cpu 21+보드 15
<jangnan> 린필드 25
<grr> 센디가 린필드보다 벤치마킹상으로는 20~30% 더 높더라구요
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 샌디 하나 구입할까..
<jincreator> ...어머니께서 습관이 되셔서 공유기 전원을 내리셨었네요.
<grr> 좋아요 /_\
<yemharc> 춥고 졸립고 배고프네요
<jangnan> 샌디가 좋은이유
<jangnan> 클럭빨이 쩐다
<grr> 오버해서 안쓰기는한데, 센디가 정말 뻥튀기가 쩌는 cpu라..
<jangnan> 오버 4.x
<jincreator> 뜨거운 것 드시고 따뜻한 곳에서 주무시면 되겠네요.
<grr> yemharc: 호빵을 쩌드세요 (...)
<jangnan> 근데 써본사람들 체감
<jangnan> ㅇ거의없다
<yemharc> grr, jincreator 이사람들이 (......)
<jangnan> 아이비브릿지 나오면사라
<yemharc> 호빵을 산 다음 커피를 타서 서버실로 기어들어가면 되겠군!
<jangnan> 춥고 졸리고 배고플떄는 물을 잔뜩마시고 취침
<grr> 전 센디 만족하고 쓰고 있어요. /_\  사실 다음꺼 다음꺼 기다리다보면 영영 못살꺼 같기도 해요 = =;
<jangnan> 뜨거운물
<drake_kr> yemharc: 스벅에서 주문한다
<yemharc> drake_kr, 스타벅스에 호빵도 파나요?
<jincreator> 서버 뒤쪽 환풍구 앞에서 한 숨 주무시면 되겠네요.
<drake_kr> 브런치라고 비스무리한거 팔잖아요
<yemharc> jincreator, 그런 [서버]를 이미지하시면 곤란해요. ㅋㅋ
<grr> drake_kr, yemharc : 우린 그런 고급스런 음식(?)이 목에 안넘어가는 사람 아니었던가요...
<yemharc> 회사 내에 있는 것들은 다 사내 서버라 본체 100만원 미만의 [좋은 PC]정도에요
<drake_kr> (키보드만 고급이면 돼.. 궁시렁 궁시렁)
<yemharc> drake_kr, 일단 램부터 줄이고 이야기하죠
<grr> drake_kr: 일단 하드부터 어케 좀...
<drake_kr> ,,,
<jincreator> PC면 원형으로 배치 후 그 한가운데에 누우시면...(지친_직원을_위한_마법진)
<yemharc> jincreator, 전자파 원격 충전입니까 (......)
<yemharc> 그야 전자파는 정신을 맑게 해주지만(응?) 배는 안 채워줘요
<hacking_u> jincreator, 공유기 전원;;;
<jincreator> 잠들면 배고프고 뭐고 없습니다. 뭣하시면 꿈을 고급 레스토랑으로 골라 꾸시죠.
<jincreator> hacking_u, 매일 밤마다 하셔서 뽑으신 줄도 모르셨다는...
<drake_kr> 각각의 품질은 안좋아요 그냥 수량이 많아서 그런거지..
<hacking_u> yemharc, 본체의 환풍용 팬을 모두 바깥쪽 방향으로 바꾸심은...
<yemharc> hacking_u, 음......이미 돌리고 말고 할 것도 없는 배치입니다 (...)
<hacking_u> 으잌ㅋ
<drake_kr> 아, 기계식 키보드 피해자 한명 추가요
<yemharc> ?
<drake_kr> 박대리도 하나 산다고 합니다
<yemharc> ............
<hacking_u> 한 2년차 되면 박대리는 조퇴...
<drake_kr> 아니 진짜 박대리
<bundo> 2년차가 대리라니....
<hacking_u> ...
<hacking_u> http://twitpic.com/5wfcma
<jincreator> 앗, 지하철 1호선 지금 복구되었구나!
<hacking_u> jincreator, 어디가는데
<jincreator> 송내역.
<jincreator> 자, 1호선아! 6시간만 버텨다오!
<jincreator> 지금 트위터의 힘을 체감하고 있습니다.
<hacking_u> ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 헉, 두 전철역 사이에서 1시간 넘게 고립된 분들도 계시군요.
<bundo> jincreator 두번째 깃발 잘 챙겼죠 ?
<bundo> 토요일에 부탁해요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 앗, 침수되서 없어져
<jincreator> ...네, 잘 있습니다.
<bundo> jincreator 은 신촌  못와도 두번째 깃발은 30일 신촌에 와야 하는거 아시죠 ? 으흐흐
<jincreator> (...)
<bundo> 걍 농 조크입니다. ㅎ
<jincreator> 참, 오늘 형준님 뵙기로 했는데 송내역 있는 1호선 전철이 비때문에 운행을 했다 말았다 하네요.
<bundo> 택배 이용하셔 ㅎㅎ..
<bundo> 누가 택배 이용해 서 출입 카드 받았는데...
<jincreator> ...좀 빨리 알려주시지.
<bundo> 암튼 진규님이 재순님 카드 받는 거고 출입카드 받은 이로  8번재 입니다. ^^;
<bundo> 다 취직 하거나 아님 사업하러 나갔음
<bundo> 아 행불 1명
<bundo> 대만 유학 1명
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 헉, 행불...
<yemharc> 행불이요?...............
<bundo> 네 행망불명
<jincreator> ->행방불명
<bundo> 그래서 만원 냈어유..쩝
<bundo> 그게 누구냐면  '파라'님 http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=12857
<bundo> 행방불명 상태에유 쩝 ...
<jincreator> 음...무슨 일이 생기신 건 아니겠죠?
<bundo> 암튼 올해 초 부터연락 두절입니다.
<bundo> 내 생각에 맥빠가 납치했다고 보고 있습니다.
<jincreator> 범인은...이 채널안에 있어!
<jincreator> ...혹시 서니님?
<bundo> 안드로이드 교육 보내서 150만원짜리 키트도 받게 해주었는데 ..쩝
<yemharc> 우와 그건 부럽네요
<bundo> 그때 강사가 누구게요 ?
<jincreator> 명환님?
<bundo> 오케이
<yemharc> 역시
<jincreator> 뭐, 뻔하죠.
<bundo> 그때 우분투 유저 내가 3명 밀어 주었는데요
<BLackHO> 혹시, 여기서 안드로이드 계열의 폰 사용하시는 분?
<yemharc> 손
<bundo> 난 내가 가려는걸 nipa 가 말려서 대신 3명 추천을...
<BLackHO> yemharc, Beautiful widget이라고 아시는지요....
<bundo> 흑흑 난 교육도 못받고 ...
<jincreator> 손
<bundo> BLackHO 나도 손...
<yemharc> BLackHO, 그거 유료 아니던가요
<BLackHO> yemharc, 아니요, Lite버전
<jincreator> 헉, nipa가 말려...
<BLackHO> bundo, jincreator 님 beautiful widget 아시죠?
<jincreator> 아뇨(...)
<BLackHO> jincreator, 그렇군요
<bundo> 나도 안드로이드 개발키트 받고 싶어서 ... 신청ㄴ했는데 짤리고 대신 3명 추천 하면 받는거로 쇼부 보았어유 ..흑흑
<BLackHO> yemharc,님 Beautiful widget 무겁나요? 하고 나니 시스템이 느려진 것 같네요
<BLackHO> yemharc, 참고로, 보급형 Galaxy Ace(800Mhz)
<yemharc> 딱봐도 무거운 위젯이네요
<hacking_u> jincreator, 방형준님 만난다고...?
<BLackHO> yemharc, 삭제하는게 낳겠죠?
<jincreator> 아니, 유형준님
<bundo> 어 형준 = 재성이...
<yemharc> 그거야 개인선택이죠
<bundo> 아 ~
<yemharc> 그리고 낳->낫
<BLackHO> yemharc, 그런가요
<jincreator> 응? 방형준님이셨어요?
<BLackHO> yemharc, 네... 맞춤범 네 알겠습니다.
<hacking_u> jincreator, 성이 방씨실텐데
<yemharc> 위젯이 쓰기 나름이긴 한데
<yemharc> 위젯 자체적인 기능이 많을수록 메모리를 많이 먹는건 당연한데다가
<yemharc> 설사 위젯을 설치만 하고 꺼내지 않는다고 해도 기능이 많으면 기반이 되는 놈이 기본적으로 몸통이 커서 무거워요
<jincreator> hacking_u, 그, 그럴리가...전화통화에서 "유형준님이시죠" 했는데...
<hacking_u> .....=_=
<hacking_u> Jaesung Bang = 방형준님
<hacking_u> =_=............
<jincreator> 아, 난 han9k 님.
<jincreator> ...깜짝 놀랐네.
<bundo> hacking_u  그건 위키 관리자 = Jaesung Bang = 방형준님
<hacking_u> han9k님 본명은 몰랐네요
<bundo> 재성이는 내가 좀 알죠
<bundo> 아 han9k 는 유형준
<hacking_u> 저도 껴볼까요... jincreator 가는 자리에
<jincreator> 이상하게 오픈 소스는 성함이 비슷한 분들이 많으셔요.
<hacking_u> (꼽사리..._
<bundo> hacking_u  난 모르고 암튼 jincreator 가 코분투 사무실 실장이니까... 알아서 기세요
<jincreator> ...!?
<bundo> 코분투 개발사무실(우분투 커뮤니티  실) 실장 임명 = jincreator
<yemharc> 오오 고생은 죽도록 하고 대접은 못 받는다는 그 직책!!
<bundo> ㅇ홰그려
<bundo> 왜그려
<bundo> 밥 술 다 제공인데...
<yemharc> 식사제공이면 저도 하고싶네요 (......)
<yemharc> 월급도 나오면 이직할텐데 말이죠 (........)
<jincreator> (...)
<hacking_u> bundo, jincreator, 언제부터... =_=
<bundo> 신분증 사본 & OSS 커뮤니티 리더 추천서 & 아이큐 점수 내십시오
<bundo> yemharc   신분증 사본 & OSS 커뮤니티 리더 추천서 & 아이큐 점수 내십시오
<jangnan> 실장이면 실을 청소해야겟네요
<hacking_u> 아이큐 점수 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> 신분증 사본은 나중에 협박용<
<hacking_u> (?????)
<bundo> 참 jincreator 해피해킹 프로 있음 나중 갔다  줄꼐요
<jincreator> 오, 감사합니다!
<jangnan> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jangnan> 아메아메아메 아메리카노
<bundo> yemharc 봐 작업 환경 죽이지요  ....
<hacking_u> 갑자기 jincreator 급 세력 확대 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> yemharc   회사 짤리면 오세요 코분투 사무실 있으면 주량  늘고 .. 사회성 더 커져요
<bundo> hacking_u 아 내가 사무실 자리 준다고 했거든 ....
<hacking_u> bundo, 근데 해피해킹 상태가 안좋지 않던가요
<jangnan> 사용감이 쩔뿐
<jincreator> 괜찮아. 난 있기만 해도 감지덕지임.
<bundo> 해피해킹 난 한자키 안되데 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 특문 잘 못함 그리고 VI 잘쓰는이가 편할듯
<hacking_u> bundo, 저...저는 자리가...=_=
<jincreator> 한자키야 뭐 상관 없네요.
<hacking_u> vi최적화 초절정 키보드가 해피해킹이죠 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> hacking_u  7층 응접실서 기다려 ....
<jangnan> 땅바닥
<bundo> 13층은 아무나 못오는거 알지 hacking_u  ?
<jangnan> 응접실에 인포녀없나요?
<drake_kr> yemharc: 안드로이드마켓에 viber 올라왔나요
<bundo> 7층에 안내 직원 이쁨
<jangnan> 헉
<jangnan> 거기가 젤좋네요
<yemharc> bundo, 작업 환경과 업무 환경은 별개라고 생각합니다!!
<yemharc> drake_kr, viber요?
<drake_kr> 네 viber
<bundo> hacking_u 암튼 코분투  사무실 올려고 하면 jincreator 실장한테 허락 얻어서 방문 바래요
<yemharc> 그건 뭔가요
<drake_kr> 아잉폰 유저들 사이에서 부심쩌는 무료통화 앱이에요
<jangnan> 철저한 외부인이네요
<yemharc> 음 정식버전 출시는 됐다네요
<yemharc> 국내 마켓에는 없는듯?...
<jangnan> voip 앱
<jangnan> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<yemharc> 점심먹고 오겠씁니다 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<jangnan> 쓸모는 없음
<drake_kr> 누가 짜른겨
<drake_kr> 전 매우 잘 쓰고 있어요 ㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> bundo, 쿠왁.....
<jangnan> wifi안쓰면 끝
<jangnan> 데이터 엄청 먹을거같은데
<hacking_u> yemharc, 저는 이미 설치
<jangnan> 콸콸콸
<bundo> hacking_u  한테 잘 못하는 내 심정 이해하세요
<jangnan> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> hacking_u  친인척 비리 절대 안됨
<hacking_u> bundo, 크왘ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 친인척 비리라뇨 뿜었....
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> 그런데 우리 포럼, phpbb였죠?
<drake_kr> 예
<bundo> phpBB3 이라고 해주세요
<hacking_u> 오오... 최신 버전인가요
<drake_kr> bundo :: 죄송
<bundo> 별말씀을 ... ㅎ
<hacking_u> 그런데 요즘 아버지 홈페이지때문에 xe좀 건드리고 있다 보니까... phpbb가 급 낯설게 느껴지는군요;;;
<bundo> 참 drake_kr 옹 guswo phpBB3    하고 XE 하고 포럼 CMS 투표 붙이면 승산있다고 보십니까?
<bundo> 참 drake_kr 옹 현재  phpBB3    하고 XE 하고 포럼 CMS 투표 붙이면 승산있다고 보십니까?
<drake_kr> 일단 xe에서 phpBB3와 비슷한 방향으로 설정이 가능합니다
<jangnan> 음
<jangnan> xe ㄱㄱ
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/board_battlefield 이런것
<bundo> 안틈 전 phpBB 지지가 더 크다고 봅니다.
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jangnan> xe짱
<drake_kr> 아 몰라요 결과가 어찌 나오든 분도님 맘대로 하실거 아니에요 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 결과가 현재는 XE 아니라고 봅니다.
<drake_kr> 여러사람의 의견을 종합해서 내맘대로~
<bundo> 그건 20대 때 강분도 고요
<bundo> 현재는 다수 따릅니다.
<bundo> ㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<jangnan> phpbb가 기존한테는 좋은데 새로 온 사람들이 볼떄는
<jangnan> xe만 못할걸요
<bundo> 인정
<bundo> 근데... 포럼은 새로온 이들  별로 없습니다.
<drake_kr> 기존 사람들 역시도 xe가 조금 더 편하구요
<bundo> 하루 방문객중 새로온 이들은 29%입니다.
<jangnan> 일단 다른메뉴가 접근하기가 ㅎ미듬
<jangnan> 시각적으로
<bundo> 에휴 포럼 관리 넘겨야 하는데...
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 비 그치자 마자 덥네요 -_-
<jangnan> 드레이크옹에게 넘겨요
<jangnan> 자주 바뀌게
<bundo> 아직 책임감 인증 안됨
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 저 책임감 없어요
<bundo> 그리고 마구 짜를 꺼임...
<bundo> 장난 도 순위에 오를듯
<bundo> IRC 가 말전달이 좀 안되죠 ... 농반 웃음 반인데... 전달이 잘 안될듯
<jangnan> 정리해고
<jangnan> 이제 비안오나
<jincreator> 그랬으면 좋겠네요.
<jincreator> 1호선으로 갈아탈 때 갑자기 비 많이와서 운행 다시 중단되면...
<jangnan> 아직도 오네 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<bundo> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=90416#p90416
<bundo> 요즘 내 터미널 글꼴 ㅎ
<jangnan> 북한스러운데요
<bundo> 천리마 북한 붉은별에서 가져 온거에요
<Work^Seony> bundo, 안녕하십니까. 오랫만에 뵙습니다.
<drake_kr> 쌀이 싸......................
<bundo> 아 서니옹 방가 오는거 기대중 입니다.
<Work^Seony> 아... 저 한국 가는 날짜가 뒤로 조금 연기됐습니다. 그것 때문에 엄청 스트레스 받고있어요..
<Work^Seony> 아마 8월 10일쯤에 도착할 것 같습니다.
<jangnan> 날들이 거기갈떄 써니님이 오네요
<jangnan> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그러게요. 한 번 보고싶었는데..
<Work^Seony> 이번에 한국 가면서 총 $4,000 쯤 쓰는 거 같아요...
<Work^Seony> 뱅기값에 선물 등등...
<Work^Seony> 진짜 나오질 말아야지..
<jangnan> ㅋㅋ
<jangnan> 옷선물이
<jangnan> 쌀텐데
<jangnan> 이거나 사입어야겟다
<jangnan> 미국애들 옷도 되게크네
<Work^Seony> 옷선물은 비싸서 못샀구요... 그냥 먹을거나... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 마카다미아 같은걸로 몇 개 샀어요..
<drake_kr> 땅콩잼!
<Work^Seony> Costco 같은데 가면 땅콩쨈 싸지 않아요?
<drake_kr> 음..
<bundo> Work^Seony 다행임 MK 10일쯤 감
<jangnan> 싸죠
<Work^Seony> 사과랑 같이 먹을려고 땅콩쨈 2통 샀는데, 너무 많아서 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 마크떔시 개고생중 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> bundo, 그노마 저한테 혼좀 나야되요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 내이름너무 팔아서 흑흑 ~~
<Work^Seony> bundo, 8월 중순쯤으로 시간 언제 비는지 알려주세요.
<Work^Seony> 사무실 한 번 찾아가겠습니다.
<bundo> 난항상 빕니다.
<bundo> 그리고 계산 쪽에서는 상암오기 좋아요
<Work^Seony> 아 그래요?
<drake_kr> 항상 비는데 귀차니즘도 항상 함께지요?
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 그래도 꼭 해야할것 하잖수
<bundo> 히
<Work^Seony> bundo, 집에서 사무실로 매일 출퇴근 하세요?
<Work^Seony> 매일 출퇴근 하시면... 저도 출근길 따라가겠씁니다. ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 아뇨 매일 집에서 주방 출근합니다.
<bundo> 사무실은일있어야 가요 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아... 일없으면 창고군요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 네... 근데 창고 따로또 있어요 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오... 그래도 있을 건 다 있는 곳이군요... 설마 주방도...
<bundo> 주방 없어유 ...
<bundo> 대신 지하가면 지하상가가 있어유 ~
<Work^Seony> 주방만 있으면 완전 숙식해결 가능한 독립공간인데 아쉽네요 ㅎㅎ
<jangnan> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 각 층마다 차 끓이는 작은 공간이 있기는 합니다.
<jangnan> 실장님 저기 계시네요
<bundo> 아 차분비실
<bundo> 아 차 준비실
<drake_kr> 아, 차는 분비물이었구나..
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> Work^Seony 상암에 코분투 사무실이 다 들 먼창고 스타일로 생각들 해요 ...  와보면 놀랍니더 크
<bundo> 침실 수준인데... 쩝
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 창고면 어떻습니까. 일할 공간만 있으면 되죠!!!
<bundo> 일단 와보고 나면 절대 도움 안주더군요 ...쩝
<Work^Seony> 저런..
<bundo> 암튼 나중 와보세요 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 넵
<Work^Seony> 사무실 밖, 인천에서 뵈도 됩니다. ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 아 그건 인동 다 모아서... 허사장까지 요즘허기행 사장 하고 친합니다.
<Work^Seony> 오오... 그렇군요. 그러다 혹시 마루 직원으로..
<bundo> 에잉 ~
<bundo> 마루넷 인수 하려는데..
<bundo> 가격이 좀 ~
<bundo> 인동이 뺴고 인수하여고요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 거기 아직 개인사업체죠?
<bundo> 주식회사에요
<Work^Seony> 오... 예전엔 개인사업체여서 인동이형이 공식적으로는 무직자였거든요 ㅎㅎ
<jangnan> 침실수준
<bundo> (주)넷마루
<jangnan> 야전침대가 여러개 놔져있고
<jangnan> 탁자위에 컵라면 여러개가 쌓여있고
<bundo> 저리가 ~~
<bundo> 저리가 ~~
<jangnan> 꽁초로 선인장
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 마루인터넷(주) 구나 ㄹ
<bundo> 얼마전 형선이 하고 인천정보진흥원에 세미나 날짜 예약했습니다.
<Work^Seony> 그분은 요즘 뭐하신대요..
<jangnan> 4+2+2
<bundo> 설비 ... 형선
<Work^Seony> 흐.. 이것저것 많이 하시네요
<yemharc> 다녀왔습니다
<bundo> 똥누고?
<yemharc> 이크...... 밥먹고 왔어요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 9월 중순까지만 버티면 숨통 좀 트입니다
<bundo> 저번에 트였다며...?
<samahui> 과도하게 비가 많이 내리네요
<bundo> 맨날 목조르기 하누만
<yemharc> 사무실 퍼져있던거 통합하면서 더 조여졌어요
<bundo> 사마휘 혹시 이맥스 전도사 ?
<samahui> 오랜만에 뵙겠습니다
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> samahui, 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<bundo> 이맥스 빠 맞죠 ?
<yemharc> bundo, 지금 서버 10대, 팀3개, 퍼블리싱 계약사 3개 맡고 있습니다 (........)
<samahui> 이맥스 빠까지는 아닙니다 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 우분투 공식 채널은 이맥스빠 벤입니다.
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> imsu, 안녕하세요
<bundo>  vi 만세...
<samahui> 오랜만에 접속했습니다
<samahui> 요즘 일때문에
<bundo> 암튼 농담이고 반갑습니다.
<samahui> 계속 윈도우와 IOS하고 놀아서
<samahui> ㅠㅠ
<imsu> yemharc: 안녕하세요 ^^
<samahui> 비도오는데
<samahui> 여기 분들은 피해 없으시죠?
<yemharc> 지각했습니다아
<yemharc> 근데 자연재해라고 지각처리 안한다네요
<imsu> samahui: 운동화가 다 젖었다는 심각한 피해가 있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 저희 회사는 내일 임시로 쉽니다... 물이 세서 공사합니다
<samahui> 저희 회사 직원들은 11시 넘어서  출근했습니다.
<kizace> 안녕하세요 ^^
<samahui> 차속에 갇혀있었다더군요
<Work^Seony> 결국 뱅기티켓 스케쥴 조정하는데 무려 70만원이라는 돈을 들여서 하게됐군요... 아... 뎅장..
<samahui> 휴가 가시나 보내요?
<samahui> 전 휴가 취소했습니다. ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 한국 방문합니다...
<imsu> yemharc: 갈궈야지 ㅋㅋㅋ 어디까지 진행했슈?
<samahui> 8월초 1,2,3 휴가라 이번 주말부터 쭈욱~ 놀러가려다가
<imsu> Work^Seony: 8월 13일 이었나요?
<samahui> 일때문에 취소되어버린 우울한 1인 되겠씁니다 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> imsu, 여기 날짜로 9일날 출발이니까, 한국날짜로는 10일날 도착할 거야.
<imsu> Work^Seony: 몇시에 도착하십니까? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 시간 되면 마중이라도? ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 한국 시간으로 저녁 7시.
<Work^Seony> 인천공항으로 마중 올려고? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 켁;;
<imsu> 인천공항이면 집에서 2시간 걸려유 ㅋㅋㅋ
<kizace> 저희집에서는 대략 1시간 정도 ....
<imsu> 더 걸릴지도 모르고 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Work^Seony: 축구나 해야겠다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 근데 비가 앞으로 더 오면 취소 될수도 있나요?
<Work^Seony> 뭐가
<imsu> 비행기요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 글쎄. 그건 나도 잘 모르겟는데, 난 비 때문에 스케쥴이 바뀐 게 아냐
<samahui> 전 이만 가보겠습니다 ^^ 간만에 인사차~ 안부차 들렷던거라
<samahui> 다들 건강하세요 ^^
<Work^Seony> 또 오세요
<samahui> 비피해도 없으시길~...
<samahui> 네 ^^
<imsu> Work^Seony: 그러고 보니 좀 스케쥴이 바뀌신건가요? ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 현재 페북에서 저는 국보법 위반중입니다.
<yemharc> imsu, 프로젝트만 만들었슈 orz
<bundo> imsu 나 잡혀가면 ... 삼청 교육대 간줄 알어.. 흑흑
<jangnan> 국보 제일호
<Work^Seony> imsu, ㅇㅇ 원래 8월 3일날 도착하게 되어있었는데, 대사관 인터뷰 예약이 늦춰지면서 스케쥴이 밀렸어.
<imsu> bundo: 국보법 위반이라니요? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Work^Seony: 아하 그렇군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> imsu, 젠장 그거 때문에 뱅기값을 두 사람에 70만원이나 더 냈어.
<imsu> yemharc: 때릴테다!!!!! ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> imsu  신부님이 좋아요해주시네 ㅎㅎ 페북 보세요 imsu
<imsu> Work^Seony: 헐;; ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 70마넌이면 약 2~3 달 생활비인데 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> imsu, 이번에 한국 가면, 가서 쓰는 돈까지 고려해서 한 $4,000 정도는 쓰는 거 같아. 뱅기값까지... 아 돈 아까워..
<imsu> 400 냥??
<imsu> 에구웩
<yemharc> imsu, 날 습격해서 병가를 내게 해줘요 (..........)
<jangnan> 그리고 보험이랑 소송까지
<jangnan> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> jangnan, 오오 그럼 대회 상금보다 많은 금액을 이 손에!!
<yemharc> imsu님 빨간줄 하나 긋고 같이 나눠갖죠 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jangnan> ㅋㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> =_=
<imsu> yemharc: 쥐도새도 모르게 처리해 버린다1!!!!!!! ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 보험사만 알면 되유~
<imsu> 그러고 보니 저 보험든거 없어서 안되 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅁ
<yemharc> 전 하나 있으니 역시 임수님이 와서 습격을!!
<imsu> yemharc: 아 지금 혼자 이것저것 삽질중이에요
<imsu> 빨리 손을 대란 말이야 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 댈 시간을 줘욬ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 에라이~
<imsu> 그럼 취소네 취소 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 조금씩 짜고는 있는데
<yemharc> 아직 프로토타입이고 나발이고 제대로 된 클래스 파일 하나 못 만들었어요
<imsu> yemharc: 난 버튼 클릭하면 액티비티 하나 열리는거 까진 ㅠ.ㅠ;; 검색에 검색을 거쳐서 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 라인으로 쳐봐야 이제 한 150라인 좀 넘었나........
<jangnan> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<imsu> 잉?
<imsu> yemharc: 그게 벌써 150 라인? ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> 뭐가 벌써요?
<jangnan> 뭔가 이벤트가 많은가보져
<jangnan> 아님 엔터를 엄청치시던가
<jangnan> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> yemharc: 몰라요 전 이것저것 그냥 따라해서 몇 줄 안됨 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 읭........ 기본 프로젝트 생성 라인들 뺴고요 ㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 지금 된게 이벤트 처리기, 타이머, 터치 반응(오래 누르기, 긁기 등) 정도인데
<imsu> yemharc: 어디까지 한거유? ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 터치 반응 하다 멈춰진거에요
<imsu> 큭큭
<jangnan> 큭큭
<imsu> 역시 나보단 많이 해놨군 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jangnan> 두분이 안드로이드 하셔서
<imsu> yemharc: 나 기획할 시간을 달라고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> imsu  낫술 2병째임 ..쩜
<jangnan> 우분투 앱을 만들어주세요
<bundo> 우분투 앱?
<imsu> jangnan: 그런건 ;;;;;
<bundo> 제가 만들꼐요
<yemharc> jangnan, OMGbuntu라는것도 있고 Ubuntu-One관련 어플도 있습니다
<jangnan> 아니
<jangnan> 그런게아니라
<jangnan> 홈피
<jangnan> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewforum.php?f=4
<jangnan> 이걸 앱으로
<yemharc> 홈피라면 drake_kr 님의 피와 땀의 결정체가 있잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<jangnan> 볼수있게하는거죠
<drake_kr> 응?
<jangnan> 홈피보다 앱이 더 좋아요
<yemharc> (사실 피땀흘리셨을거 같진 않지만)
<jincreator> 아으...이제는 1호선 용산~청량리 운행이 중단이네.
<jangnan> 그냥 움직이면안되
<jangnan> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<jangnan> 지벵 틀어박혀있는게 최고
<jangnan> 나처럼 현명한사람들은
<jangnan> 출근을 1시간 늦추고
<jangnan> 기둘렷다가 전화해서 출근을 안하지
<yemharc> 전 팀 미팅때문에 왔더니 비때문에 저쪽서 안왔다죠 (......)
<yemharc> 쫄딱 젖어가면서 왔더니 orz
<drake_kr> 이 비에는
<drake_kr> 목욕도 할수 있겠다..
<jangnan> 딱보면 견적나오잔아요
<jangnan> 갈수있다 없다
<yemharc> drake_kr, 어제 목욕하면서 들어갔습니다.............ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> ㅠㅠ
<jangnan> 옛날에는 폭설때도
<jincreator> 전 이만 가보겠습니다.
<jangnan> 막 갔는데
<yemharc> 새벽 3시에 들어가는데 비는 쏟아지고 라쿤시티라서 택시는 없고........
<yemharc> jincreator, 들어가세요
<jincreator> 제발 내가 타는 지하철 물에 잠기지 마라!
<jangnan> 물을 푸겟지
<jangnan> ㅋㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> 아 진규 또 나갔군요 =_=
<jangnan> 진규 바쁘잔아
<jangnan> 강남피플들 물에 잠겻네
<bundo> jangnan 헤즈 결혼한데..
<jangnan> 헐
<jangnan> 리얼리요?
<bundo> 지금 트윗중
<jangnan> 진짜가보네
<jangnan> ㅋㅋ
<jangnan> 프로필 사진 바꼇네
<jangnan> 여성분이 아까운데
<hacking_u> 헐... 대박
<jangnan> 근데 진짜 급결혼하는거같다
<jangnan> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<bundo> 헤즈 앤 생기도 우와.//
<bundo> jangnan  슬프징 ?
<jangnan> 뭔가 뒤에 든든함이 사라졋음
<bundo> 헤즈는 장난을 버리고 장가감 ....
<jangnan> 생각지도 않은 복병이
<jangnan> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 불가이도 결혼함
<bundo> bluegay =  gnukorea
<drake_kr> short circuit 재미나용
<yemharc> ......삼성의 계산법은 참 이상해요
<yemharc> 언론도 이상하고......
<yemharc> 어째서 판매량 계산을 [공급 기준]으로 계산하면서 좋아 할 수 있는건지 원........
<jincreator> 공급 기준으로 계산하면서 좋아하지는 못했겠죠. 공개할 수 있는게 그것밖에 없으니..
<jincreator> 현재 경의선 이상 무!
<imsu> yemharc: 영업전략 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> yemharc: TV에 나오는 4억 소녀 뭐 이런것도 다 똑같은거 아닌가요? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 연매출 4억이면 실제 순수 소득은 1억도 안될텐데 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 매출로 4억 버는 사람은 굉장히 많을텐데요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> imsu, 그야 그렇겠죠
<yemharc> 저 있는 회사만 해도 연매출은 100억대라고 하니...........
<yemharc> 실제 하는거 보면 안나올거같지만
<imsu> 동네 밥집이나 술집도 연 매출 억대는 나옵니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 문제가 월세 빼고 인건비 빼고 이것저것 다 빼면 남는게 없어서지요 ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<yemharc> 하지만 연매출 4억 노점상이라면 어떨까?!
<imsu> 술집차려서 하루에 30만원만 팔아도 대략 매출은 1억 나옵니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> yemharc: 우스갯소리로 하는 말이 삼성에서 뼈빠지게 일하는것보다 노점상 하나 잘 차리는게 더 돈을 많이 번다는 말이있지요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 술집차려서 하루에 30만원만  마셔도 대략  10억 까집니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 빈말은 아닐겁니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> bundo: ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> bundo, 밑천 거덜나겠어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 1억은 쩝 10억은 되야징
<imsu> bundo: 분도님은 술집차리면 가게에 있는 술은 모두 분도님 차지가 될거 같으니;; ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 아~ 이젠 체력딸려서 20만원 만 먹어야해요~
<bundo> 7얼까질듯
<bundo> 7억
<bundo> 갤투에 우분투 깔기 계속 실패중 ...ㅠ,.ㅠ
<bundo> 대신 전화 안 와서 좋쿤욬ㅋ
<imsu> yemharc: 그나저나 정확히 어디까지 진행하셨음? ㅎㅎ
<bundo> yemharc   , imsu  얼마까지 알아 보셨나요?
<imsu> bundo: 기획은 대략 끝났어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이제 코딩만 남았습니다 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 대학생 하고 일반인 따로인데...
<bundo> 일반인은 흐~~
<bundo> 똘들 많음
<yemharc> imsu, 이벤트 처리기, 게임 타이머, 터치 하는중
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 인거죠
<imsu> 터치라고 함은 실제 폰에서 말하는건가요?
<yemharc> 네
<imsu> 음;;
<yemharc> 일일이 버튼 추가하는것보다
<yemharc> 타임어택 게임이 아니니 길게 누르기 짧게 누르기 드래그 같은걸로 대체하는게 편할거 같아서요
<yemharc> (물론 메뉴는 나와야겠지만)
<imsu> 똥개 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 일단 기본은 버튼으로 메뉴정하기로 했던거 같은데요;;
<yemharc> 아 그러니까 그 메뉴도 띄워야 하잖아요
<yemharc> 그 띄우는 부분같은 처리요
<imsu> 일단은 내부적인 내용이 중요한거라서;; 메뉴나 이런건 신경쓰지 않기로;; 웩웩
<yemharc> 저도 코어 부분 손대고 싶어요 (....)
<yemharc> 어제도 새벽 3시에 비 맞으면서 들어갔다구요 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> ㅜ.ㅜ;
<imsu> 기본적인 것만이라도 일단 줘보세요 그럼 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 나중에 메일로 발송할게요
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> yemharc: 이러다 안드로메다 가게생겼습니다 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 로켓이라도 띄워야 달이라도 가죠 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 그럼 일정안에는 완성 될까요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 6호선 이상 무! 2호선 이상 무!
<jincreator> 이제 1호선만 무사하면 되는데...
<bundo> 송내 가나요 jincreator ?
<jincreator> 네, 가는 중입니다.
<bundo> 오 누리꿈스퀘어의 직원 키 23번 을 위하여 .... 하하하 ~
<bundo> 1100번 도 보았어요 ..흐
<bundo> NIPA 가 앞에 키 먼저 확보 한거죠
<bundo> 페북에서 20년전 애인 친추 요청 했는대 친구 추가  안해주네요 흑흑 ... OTUL
<bundo> <== 나쁜남자라 그런가 ...쩝
<hacking_u> bundo, 왜일까요;;;
<yemharc> 아마 누군지 모르는듯요........
<hacking_u> yemharc, 그럴리가....
<bundo> 날 누군지 모를수는 없지요
<bundo> 이유
<bundo> 1. 남자는 여자를 가슴에 뭍는다.
<bundo> 2. 여자는 남자를 가슴에 뭍는다 ( 진짜 가슴)
<bundo> 아 19금인데 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> hacking_u  여자 가슴은 무덤이여 ㅎㅎ 지난 애인한테는 ...
<jangnan> 음
<drake_kr> 천녀유혼 재밌나..
<jincreator> bundo 님, 카드 받았습니다. 24번이네요.
<hacking_u> jincreator, 왜 핸드폰으로....
<hacking_u> ...;;
<hacking_u> jincreator, 지하철인가보구만;
<jangnan> 구글 플러스 수다방 그냥 그렇네
<jangnan> ㅡ,ㅡ.
<hacking_u> jangnan, 여러 사람이서 토론할 때 써야 아~ 이것이 쓸모이구나 하죠;
<jangnan> 온라인에서 만난 사람들이 토론할일이 그리 많지도않고
<jangnan> 별로야
<jangnan> 지금 써봣는데
<lyuso> ,,,,,,
<jangnan> 다들 뻘줌
<lyuso> 토론은 역시
<lyuso> 한정된 공간에서
<lyuso> 무기를 들고
<lyuso> 하는거죠
<jangnan> 아는사람들이 주제 정해놓고
<jangnan> 강의식으로 얘기하는거 아니면
<jangnan> 짤없을듯
<lyuso> 네
<jangnan> 구글 플러스 자체는 아주좋은데
<hacking_u> lyuso, 안녕하세요
<lyuso> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 그거 초대장 없으면 못쓰는거죠?
<jangnan> 아마 그럴걸요
<Seony> 아... 지금 있는 것들도 관리하기 귀찮으니 패스 ㅎㅎ
<hacking_u> Seony, 지금은 초대장 필요 없다더군요
<Seony> 오.... 그렇군요.
<hacking_u> 예전에 GMail때도 첨엔 초대장 필요하더니 은근슬쩍 그냥 되더라니....
<Seony> 요즘 구글의 서비스들이 좀 이상하게 변해가는 거 같아요.
<jincreator> 전 구글 플러스 만들어만 놓고 안쓰고 있습니다(...)
<lyuso> 은근슬쩍
<Seony> 구글이 초심을 잃어간달까... ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 공산주의
<hacking_u> 조공산주의
<lyuso> 공산주의....
<hacking_u> ubuntu oneric에서는 linux kernel 3, gnome 3가 채택되는군요?
<hacking_u> 33하네요;
<drake_kr> 넷붘니믹스 부활하려나
<jincreator> 한달만 늦게 출시하지...11.11
<jincreator> 출시 시각까지 11시 11분 11초 하면...
<hacking_u> 아닐확률이 높을 듯.... 왜냐면 Gnome 3에다 Unity를 붙인다고 했다죠
<hacking_u> jincreator, 2011.11.11 11:11:11.11
<jincreator> 넷북 버전은 더 이상 따로 나오지 않는 게 방침인 것으로 알고 있습니다.
<drake_kr> 배고파
<drake_kr> 뭐먹지
<jincreator> 끙...우분투가 900년만 빨리 나왔어도...
<jincreator> 피자와 파스타 드시죠.
<drake_kr> 갈비탕..
<drake_kr> 걍 라면..
<hacking_u> ....인상적인 걸 발견했군요.
<lyuso> 라면 콜
<hacking_u> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<hacking_u> 여기에 보니 이전 배포판들까지는 빌드, 싱크, 뭐 그런 것으로 일정이 짜 있었는데....
<hacking_u> 이제는 Beta UI와 Quality가 눈에 띄네요
<hacking_u> jincreator, 우분투가 900년만 빨리 나왔다면, 공산주의가 세계를 지배...(?)
<drake_kr> 비좀 안오나 싶더니 또 쏟아지네..
<drake_kr> 냉장고에 넣어뒀던 소주와 함께 라면을..
<jincreator> 팁 : 라면을 소주에 끓여먹으면 더 맛있습니다! (정말?)
<drake_kr> 해봤음요
<jincreator> !!!
<lyuso> .......
<drake_kr> 알콜 다 날라감
<lyuso> 위험해 이분들
<jincreator> 아뇨, 어지간히 끓이지 않는 이상 다 안날라가요.
<drake_kr> 그만큼 맛없어요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 밍밍함
<jincreator> 알콜과 물의 혼합물이 되기 때문에 끓는점 오름 현상으로 인해 알콜이 완전히 없어지지 않습니다.
<drake_kr> 어쨌든 맛은 없음요
<jincreator> 밍밍하시면...스프를 안 넣으신 것 아닌가요?
<drake_kr> 소주맛이 별로없음요
<jincreator> 이런...그럼 장인이 직접 내린 전통 청주로 해보시지요.
<lyuso> 어차피
<lyuso> 그러면
<lyuso> 별로 느낌 아무것도 안날 것입니다.
<drake_kr> 걍 맥주잔에다가 소주 따라놓고 같이 먹는게 나요
<lyuso> 정답~
<hacking_u> 알콜을 넣으면 누린내가 사라집니다...
<jincreator> 라면에 질 좋은 술을 넣을 경우 잡내를 잡아주고 느끼함을 누그러뜨려줄 뿐만 아니라 면발을 쫄깃하게 해주고 스프와 어우러지는 향이 녹아들어갑니다. 게다가 술의 각종 성분이 다음날 얼굴이 덜 붓게 하고 지방을 분해해 살이 덜 찌게 합니다.
<drake_kr> 다먹었어용 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 저건 주당들 지론인데..
<hacking_u> drake_kr, 아닙니다 식객 지론입니다<
<hacking_u> 흑객으로서 식객 지론임을 보증합니다(?)
<drake_kr> hacking_u :: 술 먹으면 살이 쪄요? 안 쪄요?
<hacking_u> 안타깝게도 저는 C2H5OH를 섭취하지 않습니다.
<jincreator> 살 찌죠.
<drake_kr> 주당들은 술에 다이어트 효과가 있다고들 이야기합니다.
<drake_kr> 말이돼? ㅡ.ㅡ
<hacking_u> 가능성이 있습니다
<hacking_u> 소화기관을 손상시켜 장기적으로 영양소 섭취에 악영향을 줌으로써 열량 섭취가 줄어들 수 있습니다
<hacking_u> (퍽)
<drake_kr> 술도 안 드시는 분들이.. -ㅅ-
<hacking_u> 훗...
<drake_kr> 맥주 한두잔 정도는 괜찮아요
<hacking_u> 시작은 미약하나 끝은 창대하리라...(...)
<drake_kr> 술은 자제할 수 있어요
<drake_kr> 담배는 자제 못해도 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ie6 이용자수 20%대가 깨지긴 했군요..
<hacking_u> 아예 IE 이용자 50%대만 깨지면 좋겠....
<drake_kr> 흠
<hacking_u> Windows 70%대 깨지면 더 좋고요
<hacking_u> (한참 멀었지만
<drake_kr> 아직 IE 점유율은 87% 정도에요
<drake_kr> 해외는 50%도 깨졌네요
<drake_kr> 47% 정도임요
<hacking_u> 오오...
<hacking_u> 아 왜 GIMP 실행이 안 될까요
<jincreator> 너라서(...)
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 현재 난 문제 없음
<hacking_u> kubuntu 환경에서 GTK+ 테마 설정을 GIMP가 제대로 못 읽어서 생기나보네요
<hacking_u> jincreator, kubuntu 깔았어
<jincreator> 음...난 잘 썼었는데...
<hacking_u> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10748575
<hacking_u> what a silly problem :-(
<jincreator> 진짜 이유는 이거임.
<jincreator> ~/.gimp-2.6 생기면 해결됨.
<jincreator> 정확히는 이거인 것 같음
<ndsin> 으
<ndsin> 왜이렇게 피곤하지
<jincreator> 저도요.
<ndsin> ㅜㅜ
<ndsin> 왜그럴까요
<jincreator> 날 하루 잡아서 내내 침대에서 뒹굴고 싶네요.
<ndsin> 하아
<hacking_u> 킁...
<ndsin> 악
<ndsin> 65만원짜리 시험 떨어졌네
<ndsin> 아나 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> 헐...
<hacking_u> ndsin, 무슨 시험이시길래 65만원이나...
<ndsin> CISSP 이라고 정보시스템보안전문가 시험이에요
<hacking_u> ndsin, 시스코에서 하는 해외 자격증 아닌가요
<ndsin> 아니요
<hacking_u> 흠??
<jincreator> 시스코는 CCNA/CCNP
<ndsin> 아 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 미국 시험은 맞구요
<ndsin> 시스코는 아니고
<ndsin> ISC2 라는 기관에서 주관하는 시험이에요
<ndsin> ISC
<ndsin> 아
<hacking_u> 그렇군요
<ndsin> 700점 이상이 합격인데
<ndsin> 689점 나왔네요
<hacking_u> 아.... =_=
<ndsin> 같이 시험본 형은 634점이라는데
<ndsin> 이번 시험 합격율이 얼마나 나올지 궁금하네요
<drake_kr> 시험 너무 비싸네..
<ndsin> 그러네요 ㅜㅜ
<ndsin> 진짜...
<ndsin> 떨어질꺼라고는 생각도 못했는데
<drake_kr> 4테라를 야동으로 채워볼까..
<ndsin> 눈물이 앞을 가리네요
<DingGGu> 서니님안계신가
<jincreator> 주무시겠죠.
<DingGGu> 그렇군용
<drake_kr> 흠
<imsu> drake_kr: 당최 pc 는 안끄시는 겁니까? ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 응?
<imsu> 맨날 로그인 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 로그인이라고 보기는 뭐하고 매일 접속 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 왜
<imsu> drake_kr: 그냥 접속할 때마다 계시는거 같아서요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 걍 단지 비슷한 시간대에 있는것 아녀?
<imsu> 그런가요? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아 빡세
<imsu> 잉??
<imsu> 머가요? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 자료만들기
<drake_kr> 빡세 ㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그냥 말로 해버리세요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 안됨
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 캐허접이라 자료 빵빵하게 준비해갈거임
<imsu> 저처럼 호좁하게나마 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 잉? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 기대기대~ ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 기대하지말라고 ㅡ.ㅡ
<imsu> 그래도 기대기대 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 비 작살라게오네
<imsu> 그러게요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> MBP^Seony: 안녕하십니까 ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> imsu, Hi
<MBP^Seony> 일찍 일어났네 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> MBP^Seony: 네 4시에 눈이 떠지더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> imsu, 방금 뉴스데스크 보고왔는데 충격적이네
<imsu> 잉? 뭔데요?
<MBP^Seony> 물난리난거
<MBP^Seony> 신세계 그룹 회장사모 사망했담서.
<imsu> 잉?
<imsu> 물난리 땜에 사망했나요
<MBP^Seony> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 헉;;
<imsu> 왜요?
<MBP^Seony> 지하에 물 얼마나 찼는지 확인하러 갔다가 휩쓸렸대.
<MBP^Seony> 한국에 사는 사람이 왜 나보다 더 몰라 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 킁킁
<imsu> 뉴스에 약합니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 헐; 근데 왜 자기가 그걸 확인하러가가지고는 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<MBP^Seony> 1층에까지 물이 찰까봐 그랬겠지.
<MBP^Seony> 돈 많으신 분이 그냥 가정부 시키시지.. ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 쯔업;;
<imsu> 집에서 그런거에요
<imsu> ?
<MBP^Seony> 근데 이번에 물난리난건 거의 다 부자동네더라고...
<MBP^Seony> ㅇㅇ 집에서.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 여기는 강북이라 피해가 없어요 ㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> ㅇㅇ 강남이랑 서초에서 피해가 제일 크대
<imsu> 못사는것도 복이구나 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> MBP^Seony: psp 재미난 게임있나요? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 간만에 피돌이나 해볼까나 ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 몬헌 ㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> 난 몬헌 아니면 안하는데...'
<MBP^Seony> (실은 와이프님한테 허락받은 겜이 그거 뿐이라...)
<imsu> 몬헌 사셨습니까? ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 몬헌3 나오자마자 샀지
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 북미판도 나왔나요?
<imsu> 일본판은 짜잉나서리 ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 아직 안나왔을껄.
<MBP^Seony> 근데 몬헌은 언어가 별로 필요없으니까...
<MBP^Seony> 근데 이번 몬헌3은 난이도가 너무 낮아져서 좀 쉬워.
<MBP^Seony> 유나이트 프리덤 할 때만 해도 "아 물고기는 어떻게 잡지" 하고 고민도 많이 하고 그랬는데, 3에서는 물약이랑 무기만 들고 댕기면 OK
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> 물고기 잡는건 낚시 말고, 가노토토스...
<cartes9> 으아아.. 비가 엄청나게 옵니다
<MBP^Seony> cartes9, 또 와요?
<cartes9> 갸라도스
<imsu> 물고기라니요?
<imsu> 낚시?
<imsu> 아
<imsu> 가노토토스
<cartes9> 낚아봐요
<cartes9> 갸라도스!
<imsu> MBP^Seony: 전 그냥 활이나 총으로 잡았어요 ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 나도 보우건으로..
<imsu> 그게 제일 쉽더라구요
<imsu> 랜스로 잡았을땐 에효 덜덜덜;;
<MBP^Seony> 보우건에 관통탄 넣어서.. ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 실탄도 넣어요
<MBP^Seony> ㅎㅎ 실탄이라는 건 없어요
<MBP^Seony> imsu, 근데 몬헌3는 이제 처음 시작하는거니까 일단 태도로 시작.
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> MBP^Seony: 대검이나 랜스는 너무 어려운듯;; ㅠ.ㅠ;
<cartes9> 비가 엄청 옵니다;;
<imsu> 특히 그 뭐냐 피리부는건 도무지 감을 못잡겠더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> ㅇㅇ 난 대검 체질은 아냐. 랜스는 잡기도 싫고 ㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> 피리는 연주를 해야돼.
<MBP^Seony> 악보가 있어서 악보대로 연주를 하면 스킬이 생기는데, 완전 사기 수준이지.
<imsu> 랜스가 간지입니다 ㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> 공업 방업은 기본에, 풀스태미나에 광역스킬까지..
<imsu> 연주하면 뭐가 좋아집니까? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 이건뭐 연주좀 하려다가 죽으니 ㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> 좀 더 심하면 뛰는 속도 증가까지..
<MBP^Seony> 근데 난 체질상 느린무기는 싫어서...
<imsu> 이건뭐 자동으로 나가지는 구만 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> MBP^Seony: 몬헌 비쌉니까? ㅎㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 음… 글쎄. 3-4만원 하지 않나
<imsu> 하나사까 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근데 몬헌은 시간이 너무 오래 걸려요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 하나 잡는데 이런 생 노가다가 ㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> 어 근데 3에서는 난이도가 너무 하락해서 지금은 어떤 몬스터든 15분 안에 끝나.
<MBP^Seony> 심지어는 동시에 둘 상대하는 퀘스트도… 때리다 말았는데 죽더라고 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아 그런가요? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 처음 얀콕 잡을 때 신경질나 죽는줄 알았는데 ㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> 대부분의 몬스터들이, 얀쿡 잡는 기분으로 잡으면 돼 ㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2011-07-28
<hoon2> 한국 비 피해 심하나요?
<MBP^Seony> hoon2, 자동차가 둥둥 떠다닙니다.
<MBP^Seony> 뉴스데스크 다운받아서 보셔야할듯.. ㅎㅎ
<hoon2> 허허 저희 어머니는 전주에 계시는데 비피해가 없답니다
<cartes9> 아맞다 훈이님은 해외에 계셨었죠
<hoon2> 몸은 미국에 있지만 정신은 지구밖에 있네요
<cartes9> 왜요?
<cartes9> 살기 힘들어요?
<cartes9> 후후 저는 부모님집이라서 그럭저럭 아늑합니다aa
<cartes9> 제 독방도 있고;;aa
<hoon2> 저는 룸매이트랑 살아서요 허허 방 2개 화장실 하나 거실 부엌
<hoon2> 룸메이트가 방학때 집에가서 방을 혼자쓰고 다음주에 이사갑니다 더 싼데로 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 아아 객지에서 방혼자쓰시려니 힘들겠네요
<MBP^Seony> hoon2, 거기는 방 2개 화장실 하나 거실 부엌이면 렌트 얼마에요?
<cartes9> hoon2님 뭐하세요
<cartes9> MBP^Seony, 하와이는 집값 엄청 비싸져?
<MBP^Seony> 많이 비싸죠.
<MBP^Seony> 뉴욕 다음으로 비싸다고 하네요
<cartes9> 아아..!! 그렇군요
<MBP^Seony> 스튜디오는 한 $1,000 정도는 줘야 그나마 살만한 집이에요.
<hoon2> 저가 있는데는 500만 주면 충분한데 ㅎㅎ 전 400짜리로 이사가네요 ㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 역시 본토는 싸구나...
<MBP^Seony> 저는 방 2개짜리 $1,200에 살고있는데, 그나마도 싼 거라서 이 집을 절대 나갈 생각이 없을 정도죠
<hoon2> 제가 지금있는곳은 442 한달에 대신 방하나 룸메이트랑 같이 써야되요
<hoon2> 방학때 룸메이트가 없어서 방을 혼자씁니다 ㅎㅎ 룸메이트가 돈내고 집에 가버림 서브리스(집넘기기)안구하고
<haruair> 월 $1200인가요?
<hoon2> 여기서 1200이면 2배드룸 혼자 쓰거나 좀 고급아파트(?)  최고급은 아니고 학생신분의 고급아파트 쓸꺼에요 여기선 허허
<MBP^Seony> 네 월 1,200
<MBP^Seony> 근데 월 1,200이면 싼 거에요. 그것도 아주 많이..
<MBP^Seony> 보통 $1,400이나 $1,500 정도는 줘야 방 2개짜리에서 살거든요...
<haruair> 아..
<MBP^Seony> 좋은데도 아니고 그냥저냥….
<haruair> 전기세나 수도세 이런거 다 별도죠?ㅎ
<haruair> NYU 고민중인데
<MBP^Seony> 뉴욕보다는 싸겠지만… 여기 인건비로 봤을 때는 엄청 비싼거죠.
<MBP^Seony> 하와이는 물값은 공짜구요, 전기세는 따로 내야죠
<haruair> 아 하와이 사세요? 오우
<MBP^Seony> NYU는 사립이잖아요. 거기 등록금 만만치 않은데...
<MBP^Seony> 만만치 않은 정도가 아니라… 저 같은 서민은 집 팔아도 졸업 못하는.. ㅎㅎ
<hoon2> ㅋㅋㅋ NYU 1년에 1억씩 들지 않나요? 거기에 생활비... ㅎㄷㄷ 하다던데
<MBP^Seony> 네. 1년에 1억씩. ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 과장섞인 얘기가 아니라 진짜 현실적으로 말했을 때 1년에 1억이죠.
<MBP^Seony> 좀 과장 보태면 한 학기에 1억씩. ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 맨하탄에 살면서 차 끌고 댕기면 진짜로 한 학기에 1억씩 들어갈 거 같은데요..
<cartes9> 역쉬 유학생들은 부자였어..ㅎㅎ
<cartes9>  ㅠㅠ
<MBP^Seony> cartes9, 저만 제외하구요 ㅎㅎ
<hoon2> 부자여야 가능하겠네요 가는것도 대단하지만, 대주시는 부모는
<hoon2> 저도 제외하구요 ㅋㅋ NYU 한학기 등록금으로 저희학기 졸업할수 있을듯 ㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> hoon2, 저는 집에서 한 푼도 안보태줘요. ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 가는것도 대단하다면, 어떤점이 대단할까요
<cartes9> 침묵... ㄷㄷㄷ
<cartes9> 그냥 한번 듣고싶어서 물어본거에요;;
<MBP^Seony> 뭐 고생하러 가는 것을 각오한다는 점? ㅎㅎ\'
<DingGGu> 서니님
<MBP^Seony> 네
<hoon2> 저는 반성좀 해야겠네요 하하
<DingGGu> 링키너스 쓰시면서 아시겠지만, 빠+ㅆ 이런건 링키너스에서 깨져서나오는데 해결불가인가요
<cartes9> ë¹´
<DingGGu> 어
<DingGGu> 보이넹
<DingGGu> 말고 뭐.. ㅂ뛕
<DingGGu> 뚜 ㅔ ㄱ
<DingGGu> 보이나
<cartes9> 뛕
<DingGGu> 암튼 별로안쓰는 글자들이요
<MBP^Seony> 음… 그런 글씨는 안써봐서… ㅎㅎ 한 번 해봐야겠네요.
<DingGGu> 음 잠시 -ㅅ-
<MBP^Seony> 잘 나오는데요
<DingGGu> 잠시만여
<MBP^Seony> DingGGu, 입력기 뭐 쓰세요?
<DingGGu> ..기본인가?
<cartes9> ibus가 기본이죠?
<MBP^Seony> cartes9, 아뇨 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 그럼여?
<MBP^Seony> DingGGu, 저는 바람입력기 쓰는데 잘 됩니다.
<MBP^Seony> cartes9, 맥은 맥 기본 입력기 있어요
<cartes9> 아
<cartes9> 맥이시구나
<DingGGu> MBP^Seony
<DingGGu> 핳
<DingGGu> 깨지네요
<DingGGu> 하 하+ㅎ
<MBP^Seony> DingGGu, 저는 잘 나와요. ㅎㅎ
<DingGGu> 보이시나요?
<DingGGu> http://dd.gl/RYRzb
<cartes9> 맥은 커스터마이징 안해도 목적만 수행할쑤있도록 잘쓸수있는점이 장점아니에요?
<MBP^Seony> 핳 이거요? 잘 보이는데요
<DingGGu> euc-kr 서버라그런가
<DingGGu> 아 -ㅅ- euc-kr서버라그런거같네요
<DingGGu> 암튼 한아얄씨에서 제가 하+ㅎ 치면안보이실텐데
<MBP^Seony> 여기는 UTF-8인데요..
<DingGGu> 한번보여드릴까요
<MBP^Seony> 일단 제가 한아얄씨에서 친건 잘 나오네요
<DingGGu> 모야
<DingGGu> 잘되잖아
<DingGGu> ..
<DingGGu> 루아틱만안되네
<DingGGu> 루아틱이이상한거네 ;;
<haruair> 흠..
<haruair> 흠....
<haruair> 덥군요
<haruair> 가서 열심히만 하면 돈이 문제겠어요..ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<haruair> 안녕하세요~
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<MBP^Seony> Hi
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<MBP^Seony> 요즘 트위터에서 엄청나게 많은 사람들이 following을 하는데 왠지 스팸같고… ㅎㅎ
<haruair> 잘 분별하셔야해요 ㅎㅎ
<haruair> dm으로 스팸 폭탄맞는 경우가 종종 있더라구요.
<MBP^Seony> 감사합니다. 실은 트위터는 2주에 한 번 밖에 확인을 안해서요 ㅎㅎ
<hoon2> 한국에선 트위터가 좀 이상하게 사용되는거 같지 않나요?
<cartes9> hoon2, 한국에선 트위터가 어떻게 사용되는데요?
<cartes9> 전 트위터 잘안해서 몰르겠네요
<MBP^Seony> 저도 잘은 안해서… ㅎㅎ
<hoon2> 저 사용할땐 인턴할때 대리님이랑 직원분들 빨로우 된뒤로... 퇴근하고싶다고 마음속에 있는 말을 못�거든요 ㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 하자가
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<cartes9> '하'자가 왜 깨져나왔지
<cartes9> hoon2, 아 한국에서 인턴하셨었다보군요
<cartes9> yemharc, 안녕하세요
<cartes9> jincreator, 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<hoon2> 네 . 인턴이라고 하니 대단하네요 그냥 알바 정도라고 할게요 ㅋㅋ 시급 8000원짜리
<haruair> 빨리 학교로 돌아가고 싶네요.
<haruair> 학비 모은다고 일하는 것 보다 그냥 열심히 공부해서 장학금 받는게 진정 진리
<haruair> ㅎㅎ
<hoon2> 한국에서 학교 다닐땐 장학금 받고 방학때는 국가근로 했는데
<hoon2> 국가근로장학생하면 레알 꿀인듯 싶어요
<cartes9> haruair님도 외국에서 학교다니세요?
<yemharc> 정말 겔럭시S는 똥덩어리에요
<haruair> 아직 국내에 있어요
<readytoact> 하아악
<hoon2> 다른 방에서 나 한국에서 왔다고 하니까 land of starcraft 라네요 허허
<hoon2> 얘네들은 이모티콘이 =D 이러네요 ㅎㅎ
<hacking_u> land of starcraft :-D
<hoon2> 도미노 먹을까 말까 막 고민중입니다
<hoon2> 대학원생이랑 이야기하는데 직업에 대한 고민이 많아보이네요 ㅎㅎ
<haruair> hoon2님 나이 어떻게 되시죠?
<hoon2> 만 21 이니 22살이네요
<haruair> 아.. 넵ㅎ
<haruair> 한국 국적자세요?
<haruair> 생각해보니 이거 실례되는 질문이네요 ㅎㅎ;
<jincreator> ...밥 먹고 옵니다.
<hoon2> 네 미필입니다 이런거가지고 뭘 ㅎ ㅎ 저도 다른 유학생보면 궁금해 하는거죠
<haruair> 저도 미룰까미룰까 하다가 그냥 다녀온 케이스라서요
<hoon2> 전 미루기로해서 쭉 미루는 케이스네요 허허
<cartes9> 저는 starcraft2 같이 해보고는 못한다고 disgrace to ur race 래요 -,-;;ㅋ
<cartes9> 아.. 그것보다
<cartes9> HTML5 재밌네요
<haruair> 많이 시멘틱해졌던데
<haruair> http://html11.org/ 이건 보셨어요?ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 의미를 잘살린?
<haruair> 일단은 마크업 자체가 많이 간편해졌고..
<cartes9> 네네
<haruair> 예를 들면 doctype 같은 부분...
<cartes9> 아
<cartes9> <!doctype html>
<cartes9> 이거였었나.. 기억이잘
<haruair> 네 맞아요
<cartes9> 그러구여?
<haruair> 기존에 div class="header" 식으로 했던걸
<haruair> <header>나 <footer>로 작성 가능하다거나.. 그런 부분은 일단 문서 작성 자체의 부분이니까요
<haruair> 크게 별로 특별한건 없긴 한데
<haruair> 로컬 스토리지나
<haruair> webGL 같은건 진짜 우와 소리 나오더라구요
<cartes9> 읽기만 하고 뭔지 잘몰라요
<haruair> 기존의 쿠키는 용량이나 크기의 제약이 있었는데
<cartes9> <div id="header">
<cartes9> 해야돼요
<haruair> 로컬 스토리지는 거의 8mb에서 10mb 정도 잡을 수 있으니까..
<haruair> 물론 불안정한 부분도 있지만.
<haruair> 저는 header나 footer를 반복적으로 사용하는 부분이니 class로 지정하는게 맞다고 생각하는 편이라서요
<haruair> 퍼블리싱 하는 사람 맘이죠 모 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 한문서에 한개 들어가긴 하지만
<cartes9> 한웹사이트에는
<cartes9> 여러가 들어가는걸수도있겠네요?
<cartes9> 그런거 말씀하세요?
<haruair> 네 그렇죠
<cartes9> #main .header
<cartes9> #board .header
<haruair> 적절한 예시네요
<haruair> html5 자체만으로도 앱처럼 구동 가능하다는게 정말 큰 장점인듯 해요.
<haruair> 물론 아직까진 안드로이드는 불안정해서 ios에 한정된 이야기지만..
<cartes9> 아... 그렇군요
<cartes9> haruair, 님은 hanirc.org에도 접속하시나여?
<posilife> 안녕하세요
<posilife> 불량섹터가 65542개면 많은건가요 적은건가요??
<posilife> 아님 정상인가요???
<yemharc> posilife, 배드섹터가 나왔다면 하드디스크를 교체하시길 추천합니다
<yemharc> 점점 많아질거에요
<posilife> 허걱
<posilife> 노트북을 새로 사야 할때가 된건가요???
<yemharc> 그냥 하드디스크만 교체하셔도 되요
<posilife> 아 감사합니다
<posilife> 하나만 더 질문해도 될까용??
<yemharc> AS기간이 남았다면 무상으로도 해줄테고요
<yemharc> 네
<posilife> 지금 우분투는 부팅이 잘되는데,,,
<haruair> cartes9, 지금은 프리노드에만 접속하는데 특별한 장소라도 있나요?ㅎ
<posilife> 윈도우로 부팅하려고하면 IO 오류가 난다고
<posilife> 오류를 뿜어대는데 이게 불량섹터랑 관련된 오류 맞죠?
<yemharc> I/O 오류라고 명확하게 뜨나요?
<posilife> 넵
<yemharc> 그럼 배드섹터로 인한 문제겠네요
<posilife> 아... 감사합니다
<yemharc> 일단 우분투에서 윈도 드라이브 마운트는 될테니
<yemharc> 데이터 백업할게 있다면 그쪽으로 연결해서 백업하시고 하드교체 하세요
<posilife> 백업해도 불량섹터가 같이 온다거나 그런건 아니죠??
<yemharc> 불량섹터는 그냥 하드디스크 물리적 파손이에요
<posilife> 아 그럼 떨어트려서 파손된건가 보네요
<posilife> 흐미..
<yemharc> 바만 배드섹터 위치에 따라 데이터 손실이 있는 경우는 있습니다
<posilife> ㄱ렇군요
<posilife> 혹시 집에서 직접 교체할 수도 있나요??
<posilife> 이게 한국에서는 워랜티가 적용이 안된다네용 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 그냥 하드디스크 사다가 노트북 아랫판 열고 교체하시면 되요
<yemharc> 노트북도 결국 컴퓨터고요
<posilife> 아
<posilife> 특별히 어렵거나 하지는 않죠??
<yemharc> 네
<posilife> 우왓
<posilife> 감사감사드립니다
<yemharc> 다만 기종에 따라 아래쪽이 아니라 키보드 판을 들어야 하는 경우도 있으니까
<yemharc> 그건 자기 모델 이름을 가지고 하드디스크 교체방법을 검색해보세요
<posilife> 넵!
<cartes9> 자기가 하기 찜찜하면, a/s센터가면 해주는것 같어요
<cartes9> 저는 Sony 센터가서 해줬어요 15000원인가 받고
<posilife> 호
<yemharc> 사실 그냥 하드 교체는 자기 모델 아니어도 해주긴 합니다
<yemharc> 별거 아니기도 하고요
<cartes9> 음 모델 몸매면 더 잘해주겠군요
<yemharc> (그러니까 HP제품을 DELL센터 들고가도 해주긴 합니다)
<posilife> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 우리나라는 좀 야박한지 안해주려고 하는곳도 있긴 합니다만
<cartes9> 노트북 몸매는 Sony가 좋죠
<yemharc> 전 소니 노트북을 쓰고 깨달은게 있습니다
<yemharc> 결국 기계는 기능이라는거요
<posilife> http://www.insidemylaptop.com/disassemble-sony-vaio-vgn-nr-laptop/
<posilife> 찾았어요
<posilife> 히히
<posilife> 이정도면 쉬운거죠??
<posilife> 가는김에 키보드도 갈아봐야겠어요
<yemharc> 어려운건 아닌데 쓸데없이 복잡한 느낌도 드네요 (...)
<cartes9> 아 노트북키보드 저거 데스크탑에 쓰고싶어요
<bundo> 에고 후배가 막창 고기집 하는데... 홈페이지 만들어 달라는 군요 ..으~
<yemharc> cartes9, 팬타그래프 타입 키보드를 찾으시면됩니다
<cartes9> 팬타그래프 타입 키보드 중에서도 저거랑 똑같은걸 못봐서요 >_<
<cartes9> 똑같은거 찾으시면 밀님이 좀 알려주세요 ㅠ
<yemharc> 그야 뭐......노트북 키보드는 정확히는 팬타그래프가 아니거든요 .....
<cartes9> 그럼 뭐에요?
<yemharc> 들었었는데 까먹었습니다
<cartes9> 러버돔, 메케니컬, 펜타그래프, 멤프레인
<cartes9> 이렇게 밖에 몰라요aa
<bundo> 아이솔레이션(Isolation) 키보드’
<cartes9> 아
<bundo> 어
<bundo> 키들이 조금 떨어져 있죠
<bundo> http://www.google.co.kr/search?q=%EC%95%84%EC%9D%B4%EC%86%94%EB%A0%88%EC%9D%B4%EC%85%98%28Isolation%29+%ED%82%A4%EB%B3%B4%EB%93%9C%E2%80%99&hl=ko&prmd=ivnsul&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=dfIwTqjcNqTYiALuxrixBg&ved=0CFgQ7Ak&biw=1289&bih=772
<yemharc> bundo, 감사합니다 :)
<cartes9> 옘핡님이 말한게
<yemharc> 음 뭐, 어쨌든 제가 알기로 노트북 키보드는 꽤나 '저품질'이라고 알고 있습니다
<cartes9> 아이솔레이션 키보드 맞아요?
<yemharc> 오래 쓰면 손도 금방 피곤하고
<yemharc> 네
<bundo> 요즘은 저 키보드로 가고 있죠
<yemharc> bundo, 근데 전 그게 이상해요
<yemharc> 딱히 큰 장점이 있는것도 아니고, 그렇다고 기존 키보드에 비해 생산단가가 획기적으로 적은것도 아닌ㄴ데 말이에요
<bundo> 키치는데 오타가 적데요
<yemharc> 키들이 크고 좀 떨어져 있어서 오타율이 적다고는 하지만, 그건 팬타그래프 방식도 비슷하기도 한데........
<yemharc> 네
<bundo> 조금 떨어져 있어서
<posilife> 제 노트북에는 원래 DDR2 667Mhz DIMM 이 들어있다는데요,, DDR3 노트북용 램 PC3-1333Mhz를 껴도 되나요??
<yemharc> 아이솔레이션 타입이 대부분 평평하게 구성되고 만들어 놓으면 키보드 동체 두께가 얇은건 장점인데...
<yemharc> posilife, 그건 노트북이 지원하는지 여부를 알아보세요
<readytoact>  posilife : 슬롯이 맞는다면 끼워도..
<posilife> 아 홈페이지를 찾아보면 되겠네요
<yemharc> 네
<bundo> 지원 안한꺼 같은데..
<yemharc> bundo, 가끔 명품 보드인 경우도 있더라구요
<bundo> 노트북은 그냥 핸폰 처럼 쓰다가 버리는 거죠
<bundo> 소모품이죠
<yemharc> 아수스 보드만 해도 바이옷스 업뎃만으로 5년을 버텼었던 기억이.............
<bundo> 하긴 컴 이 소모품이자만 서버도 소모품 ... 그치 readytoact ?
<bundo> readytoact = 소모품
<yemharc> bundo, MS-DOS 서버 돌리시는 분께서 소모품이라 하시면 설득력이 없습니다 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<readytoact> bundo: 정답
<readytoact> -_-...
<bundo> 아껴야 잘살죠 = 티코 선전
<yemharc> 개인적으로 티코는 돈 아끼다 목숨 날아가는 케이스라 생각해요 (......)
<bundo> 서비 투자비 아껴서 술 많이 마시는중입니다. ..끄억 ~~
<yemharc> 경차도 경차 나름이지.............
<posilife> Type: DDR2 Installed: 2GB PC2-4200 (1GBx2) Maximum: 2GB Speed: 533MHz
<posilife> 이게 사양표인데.. 최대가 2gb가 아니고 2개라는거 아닌가요??
<posilife> 2gb 2개를 사서 끼울라고 그랬는데..
<readytoact> bundo: 분투에서 쓸만한 위지윅 에디터 있을까요? 웹디자인용
<yemharc> posilife, MAX:2GB인걸 보면 2기가로 끝인듯 하네요
<posilife> 으앙
<yemharc> readytoact, bluefish요
<readytoact> yemharc: 괜찮나요?
<readytoact> 오.. 드림위버 비슷하군요
<yemharc> 전 맛만 본 정도인데 일단 HTML쪽으로는 괜찮더군요.
<posilife> 에휴 그냥 노트북을 하나 사야겠네요
<posilife> 블루피시 좋아요
<posilife> 한번 써보세요 흐흐
<yemharc> 실제 양키들도 상당히 추천하는 물건이기도 합니다
<posilife> 우왓
<posilife> 노트북 굉장히 싸졌네용
<bundo> readytoact모질라엑서 만들다 독립한 위지웍 에디터가있긴한데...
<bundo> readytoact 모질라에서 만들다 독립한 위지웍 에디터가있긴한데...
<bundo> 근데 별루 임 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 왜 전에 넷스케이프일때 에디터 있었지?
<bundo> 그게 현재 Kompozer 란 이름으로 만들어 지고 있음
<bundo> 시넵틱에 있습니다.
<bundo> 헉 그리고 BlueGriffon 이란거도 있네
<bundo> http://bluegriffon.org/
<posilife> Quad-Core A6-3400M (2.3GHz) 랑 i7-2620M 중에 당연히 쿼드코어가 좋은거 아닌가요??
<yemharc> i7
<posilife> 헉
<cartes9> A6는 뭐에요?
<posilife> AMD Quad-Core A6-3400M (2.3GHz)
<posilife> 라고만
<posilife> 되있어서 잘 모그렛어요
<yemharc> AMD의 APU모델들에 붙는 새로운 제조넘버에요
<yemharc> 통칭 A시리즈라고 합니다
<yemharc> 3400이면 라노 모바일 버전이던가 마이너 버전이던가 그럴거에요
<posilife> 오옷
<posilife> all-in-one pc
<posilife> ATHLON II 170U (2 GHZ) 는 안좋은거죠??
<yemharc> 애슬론이면.........
<readytoact> bundo: 컴포저는 예전에 써본거 같고
<readytoact> yemharc: 함 써보겠습니다. 퍼런고기
<yemharc> 그냥 저가형. 염가품. 싸구려. 정도로 인식하세요
<yemharc> readytoact, 네 :)
<yemharc> posilife, 요새야 다들 성능이 올라서 그렇게 나쁜건 아닌데, 애슬론 시리즈는 내년이면 계열 자체가 폐기 예정입니다
<readytoact> bluefish 에서 jsp에디팅이 가능해야 할테네 헐헐
<posilife> 후걱
<yemharc> readytoact, 아마 확장기능 지원이 있을거에요
<posilife> 그렇다고 아예 못쓸정도는 아니죠??
<yemharc> C/C++
<yemharc> CSS
<yemharc> CFML
<yemharc> gettext PO
<yemharc> HTML, XHTML and HTML5
<yemharc> Java
<yemharc> JavaScript
<yemharc> JSP
<yemharc> Octave/MATLAB
<yemharc> Pascal
<yemharc> Perl
<yemharc> PHP
<yemharc> Python
<yemharc> R
<yemharc> Ruby
<yemharc> Shell
<yemharc> SQL
<yemharc> XML
<yemharc> 를 지원하는군요
<readytoact> 핡;;;
<yemharc> posilife, 네. 애슬론 계열이 폐기 예정이지만 신제품은 계속 나오니까요
<yemharc> 다만 그냥 '저가형' 모델이라고 생각하세요
<readytoact> bundo: bluegriffon  패키지가 있나요?
<yemharc> readytoact, 자세한건 이쪽으로 http://bluefish.openoffice.nl/features.html
<readytoact> 시냅틱을 뒤져봐야 되나
<readytoact> yemharc: 감사(__)
<posilife> 하악 너무 이쁘다
<readytoact> faststone에 필적할 만한 분투용 화면갈무리 프로그램이 있을가요
<readytoact> 지금은 그냥 faststonecaputer wine으로 돌려쓰는데 -0-
<yemharc> bundo, http://bluegriffon.org/freshmeat/nightlies/latest/
<yemharc> 아니다
<yemharc> bundo, http://www.sourceslist.eu/blog/how-to-install-bluegriffon-editor-wysiwyg-on-ubuntu/  이쪽으로 가세요
<yemharc> 설치법도 나와있습니다
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1311832546.png
<yemharc> 근데 1월달 글이니 ppa가 있을것도 같네요
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ yemharc다운받았는데
<bundo> 이미 사용중
<readytoact> 이건 패키지가 아니네
<readytoact> 이거 설치폼이 완전
<readytoact> 윈도어플처럼 되있네
<bundo> 이미 어떤 가 테스트 중입니더 yemharc  g
<yemharc> bundo, 네 :)
<readytoact> 오 그리핀은 일단
<readytoact> 메뉴가 한글이라
<readytoact> 있다 편집해바야겠네
<readytoact> 근데 설치위치가 좀 웃기네
<readytoact> -_-..
<posilife> 코어2듀오랑 애슬론이랑 비교는 무리겠죠??
<yemharc> jincreator, hello
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> 이클립스 때문에 미치겠네요.
<yemharc> ?
<jincreator> https://bugs.eclipse.org/bugs/show_bug.cgi?id=326526#c9
<bundo> 이클립스 때문에 나도 미치겠음
<jincreator> 리눅스에서 SSH 키를 제대로 읽지 못해 github 연동이 안되네요.
<bundo> 이클립스가 일어나면 늑대로 변함
<readytoact> bundo:
<bundo> 쩝,,, 아오 아오옹 ~~
<readytoact> bundo:
<jincreator> (...)
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 분도님
<readytoact> 방금 이상한거 발견
<readytoact> 10.04 쓰는데 /home 에 bundo 디렉이 있음
<readytoact> 어찌된겁니까
<readytoact> 배포판에...
<bundo> readytoact 이클립스 때문임
<readytoact> bundo: 피빨아드셨삼?
<bundo> 히 ~
<bundo> 부칸 의 음모라고 보고 있습니다.
<bundo> 코분투 10.04 3번쨰 CD 용으로 하십시오
<readytoact> -_-..
<readytoact> 완전 깜놀
<readytoact> 쟈 뿌림
<bundo> 10.04 첫번째 던가 두번째 ISO 가 그럴꺼에요
<readytoact> 블루그리폰 -_-ㅋ 위지윅이 이상한 위지윅이다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 그거 괜찮던데요.
<jincreator> 시간이 지나면 컴포저가 밀릴 것 같습니다.
<readytoact> 그리폰으로 편집했다가
<readytoact> -_-.. 죽는줄 알았네
<readytoact> jsp열어 편집하고 저장해서 올렸는데
<readytoact> 페이지가 소스째로 나와버려서;;;
<jincreator> 음...HTML5까지 지원하는지라 나름 기대하고 있었는데 아직 자잘한 문제들이 있는 모양이네요.
<posilife> 첫눈에반해버린사람
<jincreator> 한국에서 아직도 ADSL이 사용되나요?
<posilife> 흥
<posilife> 노트북따위 필요없어
<drake_kr> jincreator: xDSL은 아직 꽤 많이 사용할걸요.. 저번에도 집에 인터넷 바꾸러 왔다가 VDSL로 바꿀라 해서 필요없다 했는데..
<jincreator> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=18458 보니까 문득 궁금해져서요. 외국인 같던데...
<hoon2> 잠이 안오네요 ㅠ
<jincreator> 전 잠이 오네요.
<drake_kr> 답 : 공유기를 구입한다 <- 가장 잘 되는 방법
<drake_kr> 잠이 안 오는게 잠이 오는 것보다 고통스러운거에요..
<jincreator> 내 잠 가져가라~
<drake_kr> 저도 요새 잠이 너무 안 와서 걱정인데..
<drake_kr> sh_son 외국인이면 한국어 정말 잘 하는거네요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 후으..
<yemharc> drake_kr, 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 블랙회사가 정말 많군요
<drake_kr> 흠?
<yemharc> 제가 전에 인터페이스로 까댄 팀, 제대로 블랙이더군요
<yemharc> 저 프로젝트는 이미 다들 "망하게 놔둬라" 라는 상태
<drake_kr> 최소 30%는 그런 프로젝트죠.. -_
<yemharc> 그래도 깨달은게 있습니다. 블랙이 안 되려면 일단 착실한 문서화 습관을 기릅시다
<yemharc> (......)
<drake_kr> 제가 들어와도 삭제하는 한가지가 있는데..
<yemharc> ?
<drake_kr> 요즘은 인조인간이 좀 많군요..
<yemharc> 읭............................
<yemharc> '그쪽' 인조인간 말씀이신가요
<drake_kr> 에이
<drake_kr> 제가 웬만한건 다 다운받고 냅두는 편인데
<drake_kr> 다운받고 안 냅두는게
<drake_kr> 야동이에요
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 보고 지우는 타입? (...)
<cartes9> 맘에 드는것만 냅둬용
<drake_kr> 야동만.
<drake_kr> 다른 미디어는.. 가두쟁패전같은것도 아직 남아있을 정도..
<drake_kr> 하긴..
<drake_kr> 그거 모으기 시작했으면
<yemharc> 가두쟁패전......................기억이 날듯말듯
<drake_kr> 스트리트파이터 막 나왔을때.. 8미리로 찍은 영화..
<drake_kr> http://taksangs.egloos.com/374098
<yemharc> 아, 이 물건이군요 (.........)
<yemharc> 그 뭐냐.......... 스파인데 왠지 내공 이야기가 나왔던걸로 기억하는........
<drake_kr> 이번주 나가수 자우림 나올텐디 기대된당
<drake_kr> yemharc: 휴대폰용은 포기하기로.. ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> drake_kr, 왜요?
<drake_kr> 3gs 말고는 일단 될것 같은데..
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 접속 되나요?
<drake_kr> 3gs를 지원하지 않으니 안된다고 봐야죠..
<yemharc> 3gs는 왜 지원이 안되나요?
<drake_kr> yemharc: http://data.drake.kr/webstdpr
<drake_kr> 해상도요
<yemharc> 어......해상도가 그렇게 차이가 났던가요
<drake_kr> 3gs는 480x320이고 4가 960x640
<yemharc> 으이
<drake_kr> 안드로이드는 대부분 800x480이고 전 해상도를 안드로이드에 맞췄죠..
<yemharc> drake_kr, 넥S 테스트
<yemharc> 화면 fit-in 안되고 페이지 안넘어갑니다
<yemharc> 아, 페이지 넘김은 되네요
<yemharc> 근데 이런 웹app(..라고 봐도 되려나요)들을 보고 있으면 구글이 제시한 크롬OS의 비전이 꽤나 설득력이 있단 말이죠
<drake_kr> 괜찮죠..
<drake_kr> 하드디스크는 메인에만 있고
<drake_kr> 서브로 활용하는 사람들에게는 가장 좋은거고요..
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<yemharc> 다만, 데스크탑이 완전히 사라지진 않을거같지만요
<drake_kr> 사라질수도 있을듯..
<yemharc> 그리고 치명적인 단점이라면 인터넷 연결이 되지 않으면 순식간에 무용지물
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 근데 집 안이라고 생각하면
<drake_kr> ... 그러니까 듀얼이 되어야 겠군요..
<yemharc> 무선 기술이 훠얼씬 발전하지 않는 이상 데스크탑이 완전히 사라지는건 좀 힘들어 보여요
<drake_kr> 일반인들에게는 데스크탑 그다지..
<yemharc> 그야 뭐 게임 제외하면 큰 의미는 없습니다마는
<drake_kr> 전 요새 컴터 추천해달라면 걍 i5 노트북 추천해주는데요..
<drake_kr> 스타2도 웬만큼 잘 돌아가고..
<yemharc> 이런 추세를 보고 있으면 웹app 개발쪽도 나름 자리는 많이 생길거 같긴 한데...........
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/59764 요샌 이런게 재밌어서..
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 뭐 그래도 연금술은 유사과학이라 확실히 인정 가능한 녀석이긴 하죠. 상당히 도움도 됬고........
<yemharc> 창조과학(뭐임마?!)보다야 (......)
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 표백제로도 원격폭탄을 만들수 있군요..
<yemharc> 아, 요샌 지적설계론이라고 하던가요
<drake_kr> 삐삐 구하는게 더 힘들겠다....
<yemharc> 근데 뭐, 어느쪽이던 그 '근본'은 설명 못하니 사실 그게 그거긴 합니다만
<drake_kr> 작동법 : 삐삐를 친다.. <-
<yemharc> 지적설계론은 그 '근본의 근본'이 또 들어가서 더 설득력이 없죠
<drake_kr> 뭐, 연금술이 1500년대 이전에 나온거라고 봐도 될려나요
<drake_kr> 수학 기호가 1500년대에 거의 정립이 된거니..
<yemharc> 그보다 더 이전이지 않을까 싶은데요
<yemharc> 사실 연금술이라는 단어 자체가 상당히 추상적 범위를 지니잖습니까
<drake_kr> 하가렌의 연금술사라던가..
<jincreator> http://kr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/d/ 제대로 열리는 사람 있나요?
<drake_kr> 403
<jincreator> 역시나...
<drake_kr> 손을 맞부딪혀 연성하기..
<drake_kr> -ㅅ-
<yemharc> jincreator, 전 더 이상 카이스트 미러를 믿지 않아요
<yemharc> drake_kr, ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 비가 또 오네요
<yemharc> 여긴 일단 멎긴 했어요
<yemharc> 또 올거 같긴 하지만........
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 8월달 무지 더울듯..
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아......안드로이드 프로그래밍은 정말 재미없네요
<jincreator> 음...전 재미있게 공부했는데...
<jincreator> 뭐, 깊이 안들어갔으니 그럴 수도 있겠지요.
<yemharc> 느낌이 마치 좀 복잡한 레고 조립하는 느낌이에요
<yemharc> (쉽고 어렵고 같은 느낌이 아니라)
<drake_kr> pc가 만능기판이라면 안드로이드는 라디오키트 정도?
<yemharc> 그것도 그렇네요
<yemharc> 하드웨어 스펙은 무척 좋은게 사실인데
<yemharc> 왠지 안드로이드 자체가 그걸 다 활용 못하는 느낌이 강해요
<drake_kr> 아무리 몇백만원짜리 보쉬 공구세트가 있다고 해도, 목적이 없으면 공구세트는 그냥 비싼 장난감
<jincreator> KAIST에서 설정을 실수했는지 2~c로 이름이 시작하는 패키지만 다운되네요. 6시간마다 업데이트되니 오늘은 기다려보고 내일도 안되면 메일 보내봐야겠어요.
<drake_kr> jincreator: http://grr.co.kr/blog/entry/apt-get-%EC%84%9C%EB%B2%84-%EC%9E%90%EB%8F%99-%EB%B3%80%EA%B2%BD-%EC%8A%A4%ED%81%AC%EB%A6%BD%ED%8A%B8-2 이거 잘 되나요
<jincreator> 헉, grr 님 대단하시군요.
<jincreator> 한번 해보겠습니다.
<jincreator> 갑자기 연결 끊어지고 당분간 IRC에 못들어오면 grr 님이 제작하신 스크립트 돌려서 그런 겁니다(...)
<drake_kr> 그럴일은 없을텐데..
<jincreator> 잘 되네요.
<jincreator> 근데 요즘 다음 서버도 업데이트를 자주 하나 보네요.
<drake_kr> 머, kaist가 저러니.. ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 다음은 메인이 되고 싶지 않다고는 하지만..
<yemharc> 이미 메인취급이죠
<yemharc> 근데 다음은 amd-64관련해선 신경을 안쓰네요
<yemharc> 64비트쪽은 별수없이 jaist에 대놓고 있는데........
<jincreator> 응? 저 64bit 인데요?
<yemharc> 제쪽은 왠지 패키지 에러가 떠요
<yemharc> 다는 아니고 몇몇 부분들이 연결이 제대로 안됩니다. lucid
<jincreator> 아, 전 natty에요.
<yemharc> err 404
<drake_kr> 피드백을 받아서 서버랭킹를 정하는 쪽으로 이야기를 해볼까..
<yemharc> imsu, hello
<hacking_u> 저는 그냥 jaist 서버 고정입니다 얼마간...
<jincreator> 마음 같아서는 IDC에 내 업데이트 서버 두고 싶다만...
<imsu> yemharc: 난 hi ㅋㅋ
<haruair> jincreator, 코로케이션 받는거 있으세요?
<jincreator> 아뇨, 없죠.
<jincreator> 그래서 "마음 같아서는"
<haruair> 아..
<haruair> 흠... 저도 하나 둘까 생각중인데
<jincreator> 비용이 학생 입장에서는 무리더군요.
<haruair> 저는 보안문제가 걱정이 되서요. 실비는 회사에서 나가는데 일단 제가 sa 출신이 아니니까...
<hacking_u> jincreator, 우분투 업데이트 서버를 Torrent처럼 그물망으로 돌리면 좋을텐데말이지...
<hacking_u> 모든 사람들이 다 서버... 라든가
<jincreator> (...)
<ha> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> 클라우드라도 하나 받았음 좋것넹
<ha> 혹시 무언가를 하고 싶다는 열정이 사라졌을 때는 어떻게 극복하는 지 여쭤봐도 될까요?
<drake_kr> 으아
<drake_kr> ha님 지금 연세가?
<ha> 17살이에요
<drake_kr> 으음
<drake_kr> 좋아하던 일이 갑자기 다른 일과 연관이 되어버렸다거나?
<jincreator> 17이면...고1 아닌가요?
<ha> 네
<ha> 맞아요
<drake_kr> 20대에 열정이 사라지는 이유중의 하나가 하고싶은 일로 돈을 벌때 가장 크게 느끼죠..
<ha> 방학하고나서 계속 무기력 해지는 거 같아서 그래요...
<drake_kr> 근데 17세에 그런 경험을 하는거 같지는 않고..
<ha> 네
<drake_kr> 재미있는건 찾아야 되지용
<ha> 제가 재밌게 여기던 것들이 즐겁지가 않아요...
<drake_kr> 난 고1때 크래킹 하면서 놀았던가..
<drake_kr> 긍게 찾아야지용
<drake_kr> 지금까지 하던게 재미없어졌으니..
<drake_kr> 게임을 해도.. 전만큼 신경써서 하질 못 하는거네요?
<drake_kr> 재미도 없고
<ha> 아니요 게임이 즐겁지 않기보다는
<ha> 하고나서 후회감? 그런게 너무 커요..
<drake_kr> 흐음..
<drake_kr> 그렇다고 해서 막상 공부하려니까 의욕은 없고
<ha> 네
<drake_kr> 뭘 해야될지 모르겠고..
<ha> 네
<drake_kr> 짜증만 나고 시간만 가는거 같고..
<ha> 네..
<ha> 지금 제 상황이에요
<drake_kr> 이런 고민을 한다는건
<drake_kr> 중위권 계층인디..
<drake_kr> 부모님은 엄하세요?
<ha> 아뇨
<ha> 제가 하고싶은 일 하는 거는 그냥 두세요.
<hacking_u> 하고싶은 일이라 함은?
<ha> 컴퓨터쪽...
<drake_kr> 대부분의 경우 좋아하는 여자가 한마디 하면 해결이 되는 경우로군..
<yemharc> drake_kr, ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
<hacking_u> 무언가 명답... -_-;;;
<ha> 그냥 아무생각없이 책이나 따라 하다보면 괜찮아질까요?
<drake_kr> 아뇨 가장 안좋은 방법이네요
<ha> 그럼 어떤 방법이 괜찮을까요?...
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 저도 같은 경험을 했고..
<drake_kr> 전 수학이 엄청 싫었었어요
<ha> 네
<drake_kr> 그래서 수학을 피해서 대학을 캐릭터디자인학과 들어가고
<drake_kr> 컴퓨터를 좋아하긴 하지만 수학이 싫으니까 "난 디자인을 좋아해" 라고 저를 계속 세뇌시켰죠..
<ha> 네
<drake_kr> 근데 대학가니까..
<drake_kr> 다 수학이네요? =_=
<bundo> 수박이 좋은데.. ㅎ
<hacking_u> 박수!!!
<drake_kr> bundo :: 어서오세용
<bundo> 또는 수확 이 좋은데..
<bundo> drake_kr, 통화좀 합시더 ㅎ
<drake_kr> 뭐 암튼 싫어하는거
<bundo> 내가 할께요
<jincreator> 드라케님이 싫어하는 것을 분도님이 하시는군요.
<jincreator> (...)
<drake_kr> 통화중이시군요
<bundo> 내가 한다니깐유 ㅎ\
<drake_kr> ha :: 뭐, 암튼 지금 싫다고 해도
<ha> 네
<drake_kr> 나중에 다 하게 되어 있어요
<ha> 마음을 비우고 다시 한번 해보겠습니다.
<hacking_u> jincreator, 그런 거 아님....
<ha> 감사합니다.
<hacking_u> (...)
<hacking_u> ha, 저도 해 주고 싶은 말이 있는데요
<ha> 네
<hacking_u> 1. 해야 하는데 하기 싫은 것은 반드시 돌아온다.
<hacking_u> 2. 못 하는 것이라는 생각부터 버려라
<hacking_u> 3. 하고 싶은 것에 연관시켜라
<hacking_u> 정도요...
<ha> 감사합니다.
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 뭐 지금 공부할라믄 존나 짜증날텐데..
<drake_kr> 여행을 한번 다녀오시던가 하세요..
<hacking_u> 적절하네요...
<drake_kr> 비 그치면 계곡같은데로
<ha> 네 좀있으면 여행가는 데..
<drake_kr> 아 근데 계곡도 좀 거시기한데 지금 -_-
<ha> 이상하게 흥분되거나, 즐겁지 않고.. 무기력하네요..
<ha> 제 첫 해외여행인데...
<drake_kr> 가기전까지 계속 그상태일거에요
<drake_kr> 헉
<drake_kr> 어디로 가나요
<ha> 독일이요
<drake_kr> 쏘세지
<drake_kr> 후랑크후르트
<drake_kr> 가기 전날까지 무기력할거에요
<ha> 네
<bundo> 토요일 비 안 와야ㅕ 하는데... 음
<drake_kr> 막상 가서 재밌게 놀면 리프레쉬 되니까
<drake_kr> bundo :: grr도 못 올듯 싶어요
<bundo> 다행히 비 안온다고 나오긴 하는데...
<bundo> grr 앤 만나남?
<bundo> 애인만나는거 외엔 불참 안되는데...
<drake_kr> 고향 친구가 수재로 사망했다고..
<bundo> 다음에 땅에 뭍는데...
<bundo> 헉 수재로 쩝
<bundo> 그럼 거기 가야죠 ... 잘다녀오라고 하세유
<bundo> 제 아는 후배는 수재 아니고 천재로 재수 없어요
<bundo> 누구게요 그 후배 ?
<drake_kr> 음
<bundo> 그 후배 = 유명환
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> (...)
<drake_kr> 그리고 grr 애인 만나는거라면 애인 데리고 오라고 했는데 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그리고 또 뉴페이스 한명 데리고 갈듯 싶습니다
<bundo> 우리 주 멤버는 ... 정기 세미나 불참 해도 되는 사유는
<bundo> 1. 앤 만남
<bundo> 2. 본인 결혼 또는 이혼
<bundo> 3. 사망시
<bundo> 3가지는 불참 사유 됩니더 ㅎ
<bundo> 알았나요 jincreator ?
<jincreator> 네.
<jincreator> 모두 앞으로 10년 이내에 일어나기 힘들어 보이네요.
<bundo> gkgk
<bundo> 하하ㅏ
<bundo> 앤 구해요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 어쩌면 3이 1보다 빨리 일어날지도...
<cartes9> 앤구함!
<bundo> 본인 부터 구해... cartes9
<bundo> <== 아 독설 그만 해야징
<bundo> 쩝
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ha> 저기.. 커널공부해보고 싶은 데, 2.4로 시작해도 될까요?
<drake_kr> ha 비추요
<bundo> 3.0 으로 시작 하세요 ^^;
<drake_kr> 커널은 필요할때 공부하시면 되는것이고,
<drake_kr> 목적을 가지고 무언가를 해야지요
<ha> 목적은 있어요...
<bundo> 목젓은 있는데...
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 목적 = target 이라고 하면 안되죠 .?
<drake_kr> 어떤 목적으로 커널을 들여다보시려고 하십니까용? ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 여고생이라 목젖이 없을지도(...)
<drake_kr> Goal 이 가장 맞는 표현일거에요
<drake_kr> 헐?
<ha> 부끄럽기는 한데... 언젠가는 오픈소스에 공헌해보고 싶어요.
<drake_kr> 그럼 커널보다 조금 접근이 쉬운것부터 하셔요
<ha> 어떤거요?..
<jincreator> 오픈소스 공헌은 어렵지 않습니다.
<bundo> 공헌 이라고 쓰고 = use 라고 영작한다
<drake_kr> 커널은 20년 프로그램 공부해도 접근이 부담되는거에요
<ha> 네
<drake_kr> ha 공헌하는데.. 번역같은 작업도 있고
<drake_kr> (사실 가장 필요하다고 생각하는 공헌입니다)
<bundo> jincreator,  사용기 하나 적어 달라고 해서 하나 적었음
<drake_kr> 사용하면서 피드백 하는것도 공헌이고요
<bundo> 다른이 아이디로 ㅎㅎ. ㅎ
<ha> 네
<cartes9> 애인 구함!!
<jincreator> bundo 님, 댓글로 폭로하겠습니다.
<bundo> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 애인이 수재 입었나 구하게...?
<jincreator> ha 님, 제가 고1 말부터 Launchpad에서 번역을 했네요.
<bundo> 어 그래요 ?
<jincreator> 가입일이 2008-12-08로 되어있는 걸 보니 그럴 겁니다.
<yemharc> 분도님은 런치패드 번역을 불혹의 나이부터?
<bundo> ㅎㅎㅎ 네 마져요
<ha> 그렇군요..
<bundo> jincreator,  런치패드도 닉 같은가 ?
<jincreator> 네(...)
<bundo> 우와 인천 또 비 많이 옵니더
<drake_kr> 앗
<drake_kr> 비 잠깐 안 올때 얼른 담배 사와야지
<bundo> 번역팀 멤버 된건 올해 초구만?
<jincreator> (...)
<jincreator> 조사 시작하셨군요.
<jincreator> 기준 카르마는 금방 넘겼는데 사인이 없어서 기각당했죠.
<drake_kr> bundo :: this wild 한번 태워보셨나요?
<bundo> 아뇨 ?
<bundo> 와일드  검색중
<drake_kr> http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=gengar46&logNo=10109277093
<bundo> 가ㅓ격은 ?
<drake_kr> 2100원
<bundo> 헉 타르 8.0
<bundo> 니코틴 8.0
<bundo> 말보르는 타르 8.0에 니코틴 7.0 인데
<bundo> 요거 펴보아야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 좋은 정보 감사
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 제가 피우기엔 좀 독해서..
<drake_kr> 편의점 가니까 새로운게 있길래 한번 펴봤어요
<bundo> 난 독한 담배 좋아는 하는데 중국담배는 진짜 못피겠더라고요
<drake_kr> 근데 레드보다는 좀 순한 느낌이에요
<jincreator> ...자신의 건강을 위해 금연합시다.
<bundo> ...자신의 건강을 위해 금컴합시다.
<bundo> 히히
<jincreator> (...)
<drake_kr> 전 담배사러 잠깐 나갔다오겠습니다
<bundo> 하하
<bundo> 흑 고깃집 홈페이지가 왜이리 안나오지
<bundo> 구경좀 하려고 하는데,,, (참고)
<jincreator> 갑자기 외식이 잡혀서 나갑니다(...)
<bundo> 오 해피타임 하세요
<jincreator> 네, 감사합니다.분도님도 저녁 맛있는 것 드세요.
<haruair> 먼가 훈훈한 이야기가 오갔네요
<drake_kr> bundo :: 8월 말경에 부산에 내려가게 될 일이 생겼습니다
<bundo> 오 그래요 ?
<bundo> 리더단 하고 같이 갈까 ?
<bundo> 8월27일 세미나
<drake_kr> 아마 27일에는 이미 부산에 있을듯
<bundo> 그럼 부산정보진흥원으로 오세요 1시 ^^
<drake_kr> ^^
<bundo> 우린 아침일찍 재순씨 차로 내려 갑니다,
<bundo> 올라 오는건 다음날 일요일...
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 토요일 저녁부터 일요일 저녁까지군요 뒤풀이.
<bundo> 네.. 방 두개 잡으려고요
<bundo> 방한개 는 코골이 심한 사람들 용 ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 코골이 maximum은 어떻게 하나요
<bundo> 어 80DB ?
<drake_kr> 한 90dB 정도..
<bundo> 탱크 수준은 전부 전차방으로,.,,, ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 저도 피곤하고 술많이 마시면 코 심하게 골긴 해요
<drake_kr> 라면을 먹을까 김밥을 먹을까..
<bundo> 전에 가락서 경험 했는데..
<bundo> 이빨 가는 사람
<bundo> 군대 이야기 하다 코고는사람 = shriekout
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 아주 과관 입니다.
<han_> 후얼
<han_> 안녕하세요~~
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<ha> launchpad 에서 그냥 번역하면 되나요?..
<han_> ㅎㅎ이런곳이 있었군요...
<drake_kr> 음.. jincreator는 맛있는거 먹으러 갔는데요..
<yemharc> 잠시 로그아웃합니다
<readytoact> uooops
<drake_kr> http://blog.danawa.com/prod/?section_m=DISPLAY&prod_c=1176277&cate_c1=860&cate_c2=13735&cate_c3=14883&cate_c4=14894
<readytoact> 냠
<drake_kr> 촵촵
<readytoact> 한얄씨 서버주소랑 포트 좀 부탁드려요
<drake_kr> http://www.google.co.kr/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=%ED%95%9C%EC%96%84%EC%94%A8+%EC%84%9C%EB%B2%84%EC%A3%BC%EC%86%8C%EB%9E%91+%ED%8F%AC%ED%8A%B8
<readytoact> ..감사합니다 제가스마트폰이라볼수가없네요
<Seony> readytoact: 기존의 주소에, 포트만 8080번으로 바꿔서 해보세요
<readytoact> 네 그렇게해서
<readytoact> 접속했습니다
<Seony> 제가 너무 늦었군요 :)
<readytoact> 감사합니다 서울은아주 난립니다
<readytoact> ㅋㅋ 늦었어도관심가져주셔서 ㅋ
<Seony> 안그래도 오늘 아침에, 어제 뉴스데스크 봤어요.
<Seony> 그나마 부자동네에서 난리나서 다행이더라구요
<readytoact> ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> http://m.news.naver.com/rankingRead.nhn?sid1=103&oid=014&aid=0002484234
<readytoact> 스맛폰이 좀불편하네요
<readytoact> 강남돈많음저렇게 좀하지
<readytoact> 저희
<readytoact> 집은 강동구석쟁이 1.5층이라 안전합니다
<readytoact> 평소에 햇볕도 안들다보니 바람도 안들이치죠
<drake_kr> 저는 달동네라 안전합니다
<readytoact> 벼락이..
<drake_kr> ...
<drake_kr> 교회가 많아서 이럴땐 좋군요
<readytoact> 음. 그렇기도하네요
<readytoact> 일회용 우의를 이틀째입고다닙니다
<hacking_u> 2회용...
<readytoact> 관리만 잘하면 입고다니면
<readytoact> 꼭 거지같네요
<readytoact> 니리끼리한 색깔덕분에
<readytoact> 지하철 사람많네요이런
<readytoact> 전잠시 버스타러
<readytoact> 핫
<readytoact> 울동네는 비그쳤군요
<readytoact> 역시 부자동네를 강타하는건가
<haruair> 저는 먼저 퇴근하겠습니다~
<haruair> 즐거운 밤 되세요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> jincreator, 밥 묵고 왔남
<bundo> 난 되아지 고기 뽁아 애들과 먹다가 .. 소주 반주함 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 네, 아구찜 먹고 왔습니다.
<bundo> 오 아구 ~` 그거 원조가 인천 부산이죠
<jincreator> 근데 아구보다 콩나물과 볶음밥을 더 많이 먹었죠.
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> ì°¸ http://www.oss.kr/12492
<bundo> 이글 입니다.
<bundo> 아까 이야기 나오길래 써보았습니다.
<jincreator> Firefox 하나로 글 5개 쓴 사람도 있군요.
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 당담자가 2주전부터 부탁하길래..
<bundo> 대신 다른이아이디로 쓰겠다고 하고 ... 내일이 마감이길래 오늘 오후 스케즐에 쓴거에요
<bundo> 쩝
<hacking_u> 쩝...
<jincreator> 전 항상 마감 당일 올리는데요(...)
<bundo> 내일 나 약속 있어서요 ㅎ
<drake_kr> 여자?
<bundo> 무슨 후배...
<bundo> 토요일은 신촌
<lyuso> 바쁘네요......
<bundo> 한가하니깐 나돌아 다니는거죠
<hacking_u> =ㅁ=;
<lyuso> 아. 그런건가.
<hacking_u> 그런데, 여기서 Creative Common 라이센스 익숙하신 분 있나요
<bundo> 나 ...
<bundo> 헤헤 농담이고 CC 이미영 국장하고 친함
<bundo> 그찮아도 이번 개발자 대회 참가자 대상으로 라이센스 할껀데..
<bundo> CC 는 이미영 국장이 할꺼임
<bundo> 확실히 직접 활동하는 사람에게 들으면 재미남
<bundo> jincreator, 그때 기억나지 양재 토즈 4차오픈소스포럼모임
<jincreator> 네, 기억납니다.
<jincreator> 안경쓰신 분이시죠?
<bundo> 활동가 가 직접 이야기 하니깐 재미나지
<bundo> 어 여성분
<bundo> 다 내가 섭외 한겨 ..하하
<bundo> 그 여성분 김기창 교수님하고 친하거든
<drake_kr> 역시 집중할때는 메탈리카가 좋군요
<hacking_u> 흠... 지금 CC에 관해서 의문이 있어서랄까... 쩝
<bundo> 그럼 CC 에 물어 보지 그래요
<bundo> 한국 CC
<lyuso> 전 trance around the world 듣는중이에요~
<hacking_u> 어디서 물어봐요;;;;
<drake_kr> lyuso :: trance?
<bundo> http://www.creativecommons.or.kr/xe/?mid=questions
<lyuso> drake_kr, 네. TATW
<drake_kr> 저도 트랜스는 즐겨듣긴 하지만..
<hacking_u> bundo, 쩝... 거긴 이미 보고 있...
<lyuso> hacking_u, 뭐 만드시나보네요. 라이센스에 민감해 질 시기.
<bundo> 걍 퍼블릭 혀 ...
<bundo> 커피레프트 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 어딘가에 집중하기에는 스레기 메탈이 좋네요
<bundo> ì¹´
<hacking_u> drake_kr 님이 아시겠지만 저는 홈페이지 작업에 이미지가 필요합니다 ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> hacking_u: 코드를 만드는거면 zlib 라이센스 추천해요
<lyuso> 메탈이라.....
<lyuso> 홈페이지 작업중이시구나..... 전 그냥 소스 만들어내는 편이라......
<drake_kr> hacking_u: 초상권이라던가 그런게 아니라면 크게 신경쓰지 않아도 될텐데요
<drake_kr> 전제를 하는게 아니기 때문에
<hacking_u> 네, 제 홈페이지면 제가 만들던가 하겠는데... 저희 아버지 홈페이지라서요;
<lyuso> .......
<hacking_u> 제가 만든 CC 2차 저작물에서 저작자는 제가 되는 건가요?
<hacking_u> 라는 걸 묻고 싶었습니다<
<drake_kr> 그러니까, 그 이미지를 가지고 상용으로 팔아먹는게 아니라면 크게 신경쓰지 않아도 됩니다
<drake_kr> 여기저기 홈페이지에서 떼어다가 만들거잖아요
<drake_kr> 다른 홈페이지에서 <-
<hacking_u> 아뇨 =_=
<lyuso> .....
<hacking_u> flikr에서요
<drake_kr> 음?
<drake_kr> -ㅅ-
<lyuso> 그러면 뭔가 꼬이겠죠
<drake_kr> 꼬였다
<bundo> hacking_u, 이 제 슬슬 내꺼 챙기겠다는 건가?
<bundo> 하하
<yemharc> 음
<drake_kr> 차라리 홈페이지 템플릿을 구입 -ㅅ-
<drake_kr> 가장 편안
<yemharc> 우리 php보이 고생하는군요
<jincreator> 그냥 자기가 그림 다 만들고 다 찍어서 스스로 편집까지 해. 그럼 네가 100% 저작권자야.
<lyuso> 제 홈페이지는 그냥 단순 html 이라 좋네요. 이미지는 집적 만들었고 소스도 내꺼고 BGM 은 허락맡았으니.
<lyuso> hacking_u, 혼자서 다 만들면 100%에요.
<bundo> 내 홈페이지는 MS 지원 안해서 편합니다. http://bundo.biz
<drake_kr> yemharc: 아잉폰에서 찍히네요.. 현장에서 스마트폰으로 바로 확인 가능할듯.. 3gs로도..
<yemharc> drake_kr, 수고하셨습니다 (__)
<hacking_u> bundo, 제 거 챙긴다는게 뭐..;;;;
<hacking_u> jincreator, 그렇긴 한데 너라면 그렇게 할 수 있겠냐
<yemharc> drake_kr, 고정메뉴 위 아래로 박아서 페이지 만들라고 시켰더니 프레임셋으로 나누고 스크롤바 없애고.......
<yemharc> drake_kr, 어찌하면 좋나요 어헝헝
<lyuso> 한편으로
<lyuso> 오늘 OZ991편 HL 7604가
<drake_kr> hacking_u: 그러니까 지금 요지가, 어디서 퍼와서 홈페이지 레이아웃을 잡는데, 아버님께서 나중에 저작권 분쟁에 휘말리시면 어떻게 하나.. 라는 건가요?
<drake_kr> yemharc: 그러니까 그 건에 대해서도 제가 이야기할겁니다
<lyuso> CJU VOR 부근 7600ft 에서 LOST 해버렸어요.
<drake_kr> 그림을 그리면 편해요
<jincreator> 나라면 그렇게 하는데...
<jincreator> 저작권 따지는 시간보다 직접 (발로) 그리는 게 다 빠를지도...
<yemharc> drake_kr, 아, 발표 문제가 아니라 그 제가 말하던 신입이요
<lyuso> 집적 그리는 게 훨빨라요
<drake_kr> hacking_u: 나중에 저작권 분쟁이 와도, 뭐 어떤 개솔 지껄이는 업체만 아니면 몇십만원 이내로 해결이 됩니다..
<drake_kr> yemharc: 그러니까, 웹페이지 만드는데 그림 그려줬죠?
<hacking_u> drake_kr,  그림을 그릴 도구가 없어요. 그리고 저작권 분쟁에 휘말린다라는건 대체로 라이센스를 지키지 않은 경우인데, 저는 Flikr에서 2차 저작물 제작 허용, 상용 사용 허용으로만 검색한거로 써요.
<drake_kr> 말보단 그림이 좋아요 말이 빠르긴 하지만 의사전달이 제대로 안되죠
<drake_kr> hacking_u: 그럼 전혀 문제 없네요
<jincreator> hacking_u GIMP, Libreoffice Draw, Inkscape, ...
<yemharc> drake_kr, 네
<drake_kr> 그거 걱정할 시간에 코드라도 한줄 더 짜요 -_-
<hacking_u> 그런데, 2차 저작물에 대해서, 원 저작자가 아니라 제가 저작자가 되는 게 맞는가? 가 궁금했어요
<lyuso> 일단 이미지는 2차제작에 문제가 없는걸로 썼네요.
<hacking_u> drake_kr, 레이아웃은 구했고, 색깔 수정과 그림 편집으로 돌입했습니다
<lyuso> 그런데 원 저작권은 그대로 유지되지 않나요.
<drake_kr> ㄴㄴ 원 저작권자가 저작권자에요
<drake_kr> 2차 저작권자라고 해도 보이지 않는 코드에 원 저작권자가 들어가야 하지만, 크게 신경쓸 필요는 없어요
<hacking_u> 흠?? 크게....
<drake_kr> unique한 저작물에 저작권 딴지 거는거지, public한 저작물에 대해서는 딴지 걸기도 모호하고..
<drake_kr> 일단 unique한거라면 대부분의 사람들이 1차 저작권자가 누군지 알고 있을테니까요
<drake_kr> 거기다가 glass 효과 하나 줬다고 2차 저작권을 주장하는식으로 하는 업체들도 꽤 되긴 하는데..
<hacking_u> 그렇군요...
<drake_kr> 단지 개인의 저작권이란것은, "내가 만들었는데 누가 가져다가 팔아먹으면 억울함요" 이거니까요
<bundo> 인천 비 계속 오네 음
<drake_kr> 사용하는건 오히려 1차 저작권자들은 반기는 입장입니다
<bundo> 서울 지금 비내리나요 ?
<drake_kr> 빗소리 좀 들리는디
<drake_kr> 약해졌지만 계속 오고 있네요
<hacking_u> 흠... 그렇군요 감사합니다...
<hacking_u> 그런데 사진,이미지는 unique하다의 레벨은 아니려나요.
<hacking_u> 누가 좀 그려주...(어?)
<drake_kr> 아버님께 신틱 하나 사달라 하세요
<lyuso> 그거 좋네요
<hacking_u> =_=....
<hacking_u> 저...저건좀
<hacking_u> 저 가격이면 Thinkpad X61T를 살듯;;
<hacking_u> 중고로
<drake_kr> 그림 그리는 도구가 필요한건데 왜 생각하는 도구를 사요
<hacking_u> ...
<hacking_u> 합체
<jincreator> 인공지능으로 그리도록 프로그래밍할건가 보죠.
<lyuso> 허허.....
<drake_kr> (괜찮은데?)
<hacking_u> (...!)
<lyuso> 그런데 그냥 편하게 인튜어스가 어때요
<jincreator> 아예 사이트까지 알아서 만들어 ftp로 올리도록 하지 그래?
<lyuso> 전 인튜3인데
<drake_kr> 전 신팈 21ux
<jincreator> 와콤은 디자인과 거리가 먼 일반 학생들에게는 부담이 될 것 같네요.
<lyuso> 좋은거 쓰시네요......
<jincreator> 아, 뱀부 펀이면 그나마 괜찮으려나?
<drake_kr> 집엔 없어요
<lyuso> 대신에 전 모니터가 4K 라서
<lyuso> 3840*2400 파워 해상도!
<drake_kr> 전 5120x1080
<lyuso> 3대 묶어서 쓰시나보네요......
<drake_kr> 집컴이에요
<lyuso> 크읅...... 윅스에만 저겁니다....
<lyuso> 22인치에 3840*2400 나름 괜찮아요.
<drake_kr> 우리 사장놈이 말하길
<hacking_u> 헐... 당하셨어
<drake_kr> 딴건 다 빌려줘도 신팈은 못 빌려준대요
<lyuso> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 요즘 한본테블릿도 괜찮지 않나요
<drake_kr> 뭐, 사용해본 경험으로는
<drake_kr> 신팈 이상 되는놈이 없어요
<lyuso> ........
<drake_kr> 돈 아낄려다가 피보지 말고 걍 제대로 된거 쓰자.
<lyuso> 전 그냥 인튜3에 만족하렵니다. 이거 USB 가 간당간당해서 수리보내야 하는데.
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 백업용으로 뱀부 있긴 하지만
<drake_kr> 신팈이 돈을 벌어주니까 그돈 들여서 사는거죠..
<lyuso> 네...=)
<drake_kr> 근데 저랑 같은과이신가.. 그런 장비들을 어디에 쓰시는거죠? ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 모션 그레픽이나 CG 하는 데 씁니다.
<drake_kr> 워
<drake_kr> 사실 전 몇번 써본것 뿐이고..
<lyuso> http://lyuso.net/midea/apr1400/work.png 그냥 심심하면 이런것도 만들어 보고.....
<bundo> 전 300*480 입니다.
<bundo> 허큘러스 사용중
<drake_kr> 에이
<drake_kr> simcga?
<lyuso> 에이(2)
<bundo> 쩝 ~
<bundo> 하이탤단말기
<lyuso> 요즘 56K 모뎀 쓰면 상당히 빠릅니다.
<lyuso> 한번 써보세요.
<drake_kr> ...
<bundo> http://pds1.egloos.com/pds/1/200605/16/53/c0013353_23242873.jpg
<lyuso> 그런데 비오면 여전히 망하던. =)
<bundo> 일체형이라 좋습니다.
<drake_kr> 리눅스다
<drake_kr> 서버는 리눅스 클라이언트는 도스..
<bundo> http://bundo.biz/modem_ring.wav
<bundo> 단박에 연결 잘 되는군요
<lyuso> 저거 요즘에도 저 소리로 접속되는데
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 그런데 요즘에도 01411 전화 걸어보면 PC 통신 이용료라고 고지서에 나오더라구요
<lyuso> 10분 쓰니까 몇천원 넘는데다가 정보이용료도 따로나옵니다.
<bundo> 헤즈옹이 장가를 간다 음
<bundo> 블가이옹도 가고
<bundo> 아 나도 또 장가 갈까요 ?
<bundo> 가을에 나만 안가면 심심한데... 쩝
<drake_kr> nownuri.net 아직 텔넷접속 되네요
<bundo> 아 나우누리...
<bundo> 주성치영화가 이제 웃기지 않네요 .. 1990년대 영화 인데...
<bundo> 도협 1080
<bundo> 화질 좋아서 받았는데...
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 나우누리 한달 7천원이네요 아직도 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 일단 나가보겠습니다.
<drake_kr> 여긴 또 비 오기 시작하네요
<bundo> 비오는데 예밀은 왜 나가지? 앤만나러 가는건지?
<drake_kr> 지금 남은게 나우누리밖에 없나..
<bundo> 하이탤 중지 했고
<bundo> 천리안 망했고
<bundo> 유니탤 안하고
<drake_kr> 나우누리도 접속은 되는데 실제 사용은 안 되는듯 싶어요
<drake_kr> 키텔도 망했고
<drake_kr> 에듀나라도 망했고
<bundo> 시각 장애인쪽에서는 조금쓰더라고요
<bundo> 호스트 방식으로
<drake_kr> 분도님 OS가 MS-DOS니까 호롱불 쓰셔야죠
<bundo> telnet 됩니다
<bundo> telnet.exe
<drake_kr> 이야기 말고 호스트요 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 그리고 telnetd.exe 도 있어요 데몬
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 심심한데 BBS 하나 해볼까..
<girl_99> hi
<hacking_u> readytoact, 오랜만입니다
<hacking_u> (라고 해도 맨날 답이 없으셨어요...)
<drake_kr> ...
<hanbin973> 내가 왜 이렇게 쉬운문제에서 막히고 있는거지 돌아가시겟네 =.=
<bundo> 쉬운길은 돌아가라 = 강분도 어록 5장 17절
<jincreator> 막혔으면 쉬운 문제가 아닌거죠.
<hanbin973> 음 내가 낚인거네
<hanbin973> 음 저는 이만 자러 갑니다
<drake_kr> 도란스포머3 재밌나요?
<bundo> 테란스 폭물(우면동)이 짱이죠!
<drake_kr> 오늘의 불어 : 아샹비또와
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 인천 비그쳤음
<hacking_u> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 에휴 이놈의 비는 멈출 생각을 안하네요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 내일 축구 가야하는디;; ㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> 새벽이니만큼 조용하군요...
<MBP^Seony> 여기는 좀있음 점심시간인데..
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/59782
<jophish146> Hey.
<jophish146> Can anyone translate some korean into english for me? :)
<jophish146> Hello?
<MBP^Seony> Go ahead
<jophish146> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/15357217/destiny.pdf
<MBP^Seony> jophish146, it's 8:00am. haha..
<jophish146> There are only a few characters, page 8, mostly
<jophish146> oh!
<MBP^Seony> downloading the file.
<MBP^Seony> it seems pretty big.
<jophish146> awesome, thanks!
<jophish146> yeah, it's fairly large, it's a diagram for a model, but there is some text in there too
<MBP^Seony> ok. which page do you need?
<jophish146> 8, mostly
<jophish146> Just a few tidbits on there
<MBP^Seony> ok.
<MBP^Seony> 검정 = black
<MBP^Seony> 발목 = ankle
<MBP^Seony> oh, can you read korean? i mean, do you have korean fonts?
<jophish146> the characters are showing up, yes.
<MBP^Seony> ok good
<MBP^Seony> 허벅지 = thigh
<MBP^Seony> 골반 = pelvis
<MBP^Seony> 어깨연결관절 = shoulder-joint
<MBP^Seony> 손 = hand
<jophish146> thank you so much!
<MBP^Seony> no problem.
<jophish146> but
<jophish146> heh.
<MBP^Seony> don't hesitate to tell me if you need any help.
<jophish146> i can't seem to match the characters you sent me with the ones in the pdf, they look different.
<jophish146> :)
<MBP^Seony> which word?
<jophish146> on the top right of the page?
<MBP^Seony> 발목?
<jophish146> It looks slightly different to me in the pdf, but yes, probably
<jophish146> (i speak no korean, so i honestly have no idea) :) heh
<MBP^Seony> could you show me your screen shot?
<jophish146> gladly
<jophish146> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/15357217/destiny.jpg
<MBP^Seony> jophish146, http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/screenshots/ankel.png
<MBP^Seony> oops, sorry. typo...
<MBP^Seony> jophish146, http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/screenshots/ankle.png
<MBP^Seony> 발목 (ankle)
<jophish146> Excellent, thank you so much!
<MBP^Seony> Very welcome.
<drake_kr> 웡
<drake_kr> 빅뱅이 정말 있었을까..
<MBP^Seony> 저는 없었을듯..
<drake_kr> 저도 빅뱅은 없었다고 생각..
<drake_kr> 학창시절에 배울때.. 없다고 이야기했다가 칭찬받은 경험도 있어요
<MBP^Seony> 혹시 어릴 때의 추억으로 계속 밀고나가시는 거 아니에요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 뭐 그런것도 있지만..
<drake_kr> 점은 아니었을듯 싶어요
<drake_kr> 전 팽창/수축을 반복하는 이론을 지지하는편..
<drake_kr> 그럼 또 제기되는 문제가..
<drake_kr> 맨처음을 어떻게 정의하냐는것.. -ㅅ-
<drake_kr> 전 좀 자야겠네용 ㅋ
<kizace> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2011-07-29
<kizace> 어서오세요
<locofrank|office> 안녕하세요~
<kizace> ^^
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<kizace> 어서오세요^^
<yemharc> kizace: 안녕하세요
<kizace> 헤 ^^ 오랜만에 뵈용 비많이 왔는데 별일 없으시죠?
<yemharc> 네 :)
<kizace> 다행이네요 ^^
<kizace> 어서오세요 ^^
<yemharc> 됐다...
<kizace> 두둥!!
<yemharc> 아침부터 노트북 분해하고 난리도 아니네요
<kizace> 아공 ..
<kizace> 그러고 보니 신나게 비오고 그러더니....
<kizace> 내일이네요 세미나....
<yemharc> 네 내일이네요
<kizace> 음 과연 내가 내일 참석을 할수 있을까 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> zorin-os라는 물건을 보니 자꾸만 머리를 스쳐 지나가는 티맥스.................
<kizace> 전 티맥스 하면.... 스쿠터만 떠올라요
<cartes9> 안녕하세요
<kizace> 어서오세요  ^^
<cartes9> 안녕하세요
<kizace> 비 많이 왔는데 별일 없으셨나요?
<cartes9> 그냥 아파트라서 그런지 별일 없었습니다;;aa
<kizace> 다행이네요^^;
<cartes9> ^^;;
<cartes9> 음냐.. 제가 사는곳들은 항상 침수되는것을
<cartes9> 본적이 잘없어요;;;
<cartes9> 아 비가 많이와서 축축해서
<cartes9> 의욕은 많이 없어졌어요
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<kizace> 아앗
<kizace> 어서오세요 ^^
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> jincreator, 안녕하세요
<kizace> 비 많이 왔는데 별일 없으세용?
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> 아.... 10분 단위로 자리에서 움직이고 있어요
<jincreator> 제가 사는 곳은 비 별로 안왔어요.
<jincreator> ...10분 단위?
<kizace> 다행이네여 비가 너무 와서리 (__*);;
<yemharc> jincreator, 네 10분단위
<yemharc> 여기저기서 불러대요
<jincreator> (...)
<yemharc> 회사 순방 수준으로 돌아다니다 왔어요 (....)
<yemharc> 사무실 합치면서 각 팀들이 물리적으로 가까이 있게 된건 정말 편한데
<yemharc> ..........왠지 더 피곤해요
<kizace> 여러사람이 붙어있으면.. 은근히 신경이 쓰이죠....
<kizace> 갑작스런 환경의 변화는... 스트레스를 유발할수 있을껀데 ...
<yemharc> 전 원래 그런건 별 신경 안쓰는 타입이라...
<yemharc> 남의 집 가도 대자로 뻗어 잘 자는 사람입니다 ㅎㅎ
<kizace> +_+
<yemharc> 다른게 아니라, 돌아다니다 얼굴 보이면 붙어서 일얘기
<yemharc> 앉아있으면 저 멀리서 부르고
<kizace> 아......
<yemharc> 갔다 오면 메신저 창으로 호출이 한 3개 들어와 있고........
<yemharc> 그러다 잠시 담배피러 옥상 가면 전화오고 (........)
<kizace> 저런....
<bundo> 으아악 속쓰려 ~
<jincreator> (...)
<bundo> 엄니하고 콩국수 먹어야지... OTL...
<cartes9> 흐먄ㅇ
<cartes9> 흠냥
<bundo> 어릴떈 콩국수 안먹었는데...
<bundo> 이젠 잘 먹게 되더군요
<jincreator> 그러고보니 마지막으로 콩국수를 먹은지 몇 년 된것 같네요.
<bundo> jincreator 이실장 나중  울집 한번와요 콩국수 줄께~
<bundo> 오 실장  심실장하고 같은 급수도 대해 줘야지
<jincreator> 헉, 괜찮습니다.
<jincreator> 그러고보면 냉면집은 많은데 콩국수집은 얼마 없네요. 우리나라 사람들이 냉면을 콩국수보다 더 좋아하나?
<jincreator> 밥먹으러 갑니다.
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/59766
<bundo> 냉커피 ~
<kizace> 안녕하세요
<yemharc_W> 안녕하세요
<semosi_XP> hello Seony 님
<Seony> 안녕하세요. 오랫만에 뵙습니다.
<semosi_XP> 네 늘 들어온다하면서 그냥 지나쳤네요
<semosi_XP> 한국에 들어오신다더니 다녀가셨나요?
<semosi_XP> 8월이던가요?
<Seony> 10일에 도착합니다.
<semosi_XP> 아 그렇군요.
<semosi_XP> 근간에 나라가 심숭생숭해서 그렇습니다.
<semosi_XP> 주위에는 별탈없으시죠?
<Seony> 네. 뉴스 봐서 잘 알고있습니다.
<Seony> 네. 저희집은 인천이라서 별일 없습니다.
<semosi_XP> 그렇군요^^
<semosi_XP> 오늘은 날이 쨍한것을 보니 이제는 폭염이 시작될것 같습니다.
<semosi_XP> 인천이라면 바닷가라서 그래서 좀 시원할것 같네요
<Seony> 한국은 여름이라도 바람이 많이 안불잖아요.
<Seony> 걱정스럽습니다.
<Seony> 더위, 모기, 습도, 비...
<kizace> 얼핏 중부지방 오늘 오후에 비소식이 있던것도 같구요...
<Seony> 하와이에 없는 것들이라서요... ㅎㅎ
<kizace> 하와이는 모기가 없어요?
<Seony> 네
<kizace> 여름인데 덥지도 모기도.. 눅눅하지도 거기에 비까지 않오는곳이 .. 있을줄이야 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그래서 (날씨만) 지상낙원이라고 해요.
<semosi_XP> ㅎㅎ 뭐라고 해야 하나 사우나를 자주 한다고 생각하셔야 될듯합니다.
<Seony> 아... 생각만 해도 가기 싫은데요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 냉커피~
<semosi_XP> 그래도 곧 적응하실겁니다. 낯선곳이 아니라 정든 사람들이 많은 곳이니까요
<kizace> 아앗 drake_kr 님 오랜만에뵈요 ㅠㅠ 너무 보고싶었어요 ㅠㅠ
<semosi_XP> 참 오시면 우분투 행사같은곳에도 나들이 하실 생각인가요?
<Seony> semosi_XP, 있으면요. 근데 아마 그때는 없을 거 같은데요
<semosi_XP> 오셨다가 오래있지 않으시고 바로 나가시는 건가요?
<semosi_XP> 참 강분도 님은 인천이니까 짬이 되시면 볼 수도 있으시겠네요
<Seony> 2주만 체류합니다.
<semosi_XP> 그러시군요. 오실때는 가벼운 맥에어를 들고 오시거나 아님 패드를 들고 오시겠군요
<Seony> 노트북 들고 가야죠. 에어는 없으니 프로 들고갈 예정입니다.
<semosi_XP> 그렇군요.요즘 가끔 친구들을 휴일에 만나서 이야기 할때면 왠지 컴이 있어야 대화가 되는데
<semosi_XP> 무거운 노트북 들고 다니기에는 좀 힘들더군요. 어느 커피숍이나 무선인터넷은 다 지원하긴 하지만
<semosi_XP> 그래서 친구들도 패드가 가장 최선이라는 이야기들을 많이 합니다.
<Seony> 패드를 사서 쓰고있는 경험자로 말씀드리자면, 별 쓸데가 없습니다. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그리고 제 경우는 이번에 놋북을 그렇게 많이 들고다닐 일은 없을 것 같습니다. 식구들 만나고 친척들 만나고 해야하니깐요..
<semosi_XP> 아 패드가 별로 소용이 없으시다구요? 전 저녁에 가끔 마누라하고 세상 이야기 잠시 이야기 할때 노트북 켜는데 켜고 꺼는 시간이 더 걸리는 것 같다는 생각이 들더군요
<semosi_XP> 그래서 패드가 있음 좀 편치 않을까 하긴 하는데 . 가격대비 꼭히 뭐에 쓸런지 저도 아리송해서 고민이네요
<Seony> 확실히 키고 끄는 시간은 안들긴 해서, 제 와이프의 경우는 앉아서 인터넷 하는 거보다 침대에 패드 들고 뒹굴뒹굴하는 걸 더 좋아하긴 해요...
<Seony> 근데 저는 쉬어도 책상에 앉아서 쉬는 체질이라서 별 쓸데가 없더라구요
<drake_kr> kizace: ㅎㅎ 오랜만입니다
<kizace> 헤헤 ^^
<drake_kr> 흠.. 스마트폰이 없다면 패드는 굉장히 쓸모있는 놈인가 봅니다..
<drake_kr> 친구놈은 패드 사더니 스마트폰 안 삽니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 패드 있으면 스마트폰이 필요없을 것 같긴 해요.
<kizace> 스마트 와 폰이 따로 보유 하게 되는건가요?ㅎㅎ
<semosi_XP> 아 그렇긴 할것 같아요.저도 스마트폰보다는 그냥 핸드폰이 더 단순하고 좋은데 딱 그것만 좋아서
<drake_kr> 뭐, 거의 대부분 와이파이 지역에 있는 녀석이다보니, 전화도 그냥 패드로 하고..
<semosi_XP> 때로는 좀 아쉽더라구요
<drake_kr> 게임도 가끔 하고.. 누워서 책도 보고..
<drake_kr> 용도는 거의 무제한인듯 싶은데, 정작 본인이 그런 스타일로 사용하는게 아니라면 그다지 필요는 없지요..
<Seony> 다 써본 바로는, 역시 겜은 겜기로, 책은 진짜 책으로... ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 제가 또 한마디 한것이.. "삼성은 갤럭시탭과 아잉패드중에 하나를 고르라는 식이지만, 사실 안 사는 방법도 있다" 라고 트윗했었는데 멘션이 엄청 들어오더라고요 ㅋㅋ
<semosi_XP> 저번에 패드 선전할때 어르신들 사용에 대해서 보여준것 같은데 솔직히 눈이 약간 기능이 감소하면서 패드가 편할것 같다는 생각이 많이 듭니다.ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 컴퓨터를 잘 모르시는, 집에서만 계시는 시간이 많은 분이라면 오히려 패드가 훨씬 나을 것 같습니다..
<Seony> 다만 온라인겜을 못하니, 맞고는 포기해야죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 패드용 맞고 있지요..
<Seony> 온라인으로요?
<drake_kr> 네
<Seony> 오... 그렇군요...
<drake_kr> 단지 한게임은 아닙니다
<Seony> 한글로는 검색을 안하니까 그동안 모르고 있었네요.
<drake_kr> 한게임이나 넷마블쪽거 말고 맞고는 확실히 있어요
<semosi_XP> 패드2와 패드1은 속도차이 말고도 좀 다른특색이 있는건가요?
<drake_kr> 무게
<semosi_XP> 제대로 잘 모르겠던데 그냥 신제품 차이라는 것 밖에는
<Seony> 외양이 많이 다르죠.
<Seony> 1은 무겁고 좀 두껍고...
<Seony> 2는 날렵하죠.
<drake_kr> 참 싱기한 애플
<semosi_XP> 그런데 왠지 돈값은 1이 더 있어보이는 것 같기도 합니다.^^
<drake_kr> 2가 분명 좋은데.. 1이라고 해도 그닥 불평은 없는거..
<Seony> 근데 사실은요, 1을 사도 현재 나오는 앱들 수준으로는 성능에서 전혀 밀리지 않는 상태입니다.
<semosi_XP> 너무 날렵하면 왠지 싼티가 약간..(개인적인 생각입니다.)
<semosi_XP> 여턴 새로운것 나왔다고 바로 폐물 되는것은 아니니 다행이네요
<iOS^Seony> 근데 2를 산 친구는 저보고 1 팔고 2 사라고 하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<semosi_XP> 아무래도 전자제품의 특성상 그런것 아닐까 합니다.
<iOS^Seony> 동생 결혼선물 해준다고 패드2 화이트로 사놨는데 왠지 제꺼랑 바꾸고싶어지네요 ㅎㅎ
<semosi_XP> 아 그랬군요
<iOS^Seony> 근데 암튼 1이 좀 무겁다는 거 말고는 현재 앱 수준으로는 전혀 무리가 없습니다
<iOS^Seony> 많이 무거워서 문제지만...
<drake_kr> 근데 1이 무겁다는 사람치고 2가 가볍다는 사람 못 본듯 싶은데요 ㅋㅋ
<iOS^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그래요? 1은 손에 들고 티비를 보거나 게임을 하면 무지 힘들거든요
<drake_kr> 한손에 드니까 그렇죠
<iOS^Seony> 그렇긴 해요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 패드3 연내출시설은 완벽한 루머네요
<drake_kr> 아잉폰5 나오는거 봐서 지금 있는것 패드로 업그레이드 하려고 생각중이에요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 패드3은, 출시한지 얼마 안됐는데 그거 뽑아내려면 내년쯤에나 나오겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 현실적으로 패드1 정도의 하드웨어에서 못돌리는 수준의 앱이 나오기 전까진, 3가 나와도 흥 안나와도 흥 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> iPad요?
<cartes9> 패드라고 하니까 꼭
<Seony> 네 아이패드.
<cartes9> 노트패드같네
<haruair> 안녕하세요
<semosi_XP> Seony: 먼저 자리를 뜹니다.좀 있다가 다시 들어올게요^^
<Seony> 또 뵈요
<cartes9> 저기 웹표준 채널 좀 만듭니다
<cartes9> 아니 만듭시다!
<haruair> 웹표준 체널이면
<haruair> 음..
<cartes9> 음..?
<drake_kr> 웹표준이라..
<drake_kr> 아무 쓸모도 없는 웹표준..
<kimdaeyeob> hi
<kimdaeyeob> is
<kimdaeyeob> is there anybody here?
<drake_kr> low
<Seony> kimdaeyeob: how may i help you today?
<kimdaeyeob> could somebody chelp me?
<kimdaeyeob> well,
<kimdaeyeob> i ve got problem
<jincreator> ...한글 입력 안되는 문제?
<kimdaeyeob> 엥
<kimdaeyeob> 한글되네 헐
<kimdaeyeob> 한국분들
<jincreator> (...)
<kimdaeyeob> 저기..
<kimdaeyeob> 제가오늘
<drake_kr> ...
<kimdaeyeob> 우분투 처음
<kimdaeyeob> 깔앗는데요
<Seony> kimdaeyeob: 처음 오셨으면 규칙부터 읽어주세요
<kimdaeyeob> 죄송합니다;
<kimdaeyeob> vim이걸
<kimdaeyeob> 설치하고
<drake_kr> 그럼 내일 신촌 토즈로 오세요
<kimdaeyeob> 설정하는 과정에서
<kimdaeyeob> 글시가 깨져서 나오는데 ..ㅠㅠ
<Seony> kimdaeyeob: https://seowonjung.com/wiki/pages/272974/Ubuntu_Korea_Rules.html
<kimdaeyeob> 다시 설정을 하기가 힘드네요..
<kimdaeyeob> 죄송한데요
<drake_kr> vim을 소스설치요?
<kimdaeyeob> 신뢰할수 없는 연결이라고 뜨네요 ㅠㅠ
<kimdaeyeob> 네
<kimdaeyeob> 그거
<kimdaeyeob> 설정하는과정에서
<kimdaeyeob> vimrc 이거
<kimdaeyeob> 바꾸잖아요?
<kimdaeyeob> 거기서
<kimdaeyeob> 블로그 보고
<drake_kr> ... 그냥 sudo apt-get install vim 하면 깔리는거 쓰시지..
<kimdaeyeob> 고쳤는데...
<kimdaeyeob> 예
<kimdaeyeob> 그거로
<kimdaeyeob> 깔구나서
<kimdaeyeob> 블로그보고
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<kimdaeyeob> 설정 했는데...
<kimdaeyeob> 글씨가 꺠저 나오네요 ㅠㅠ
<kimdaeyeob> 그래서 뭔가 읽을수잇으면 손이라도 대보겠는데..
<kimdaeyeob> 읽을수도없고 그래서 ㅠㅠ
<kimdaeyeob> 방법 없을까요??
<kimdaeyeob> 글시가 깨져셔 나오는데 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 홈에서 ls -hal 하면 어떻게 나오는가요
<kimdaeyeob> 잠시만요
<drake_kr> 뭐, 설정파일을 일단 지우면 1차 해결은 되잖아요
<kimdaeyeob> 뭔가 목록이 쫙떠요
<kimdaeyeob> 굉장히 많은데;
<drake_kr> 사용자다..
<drake_kr> 내일 신촌 토즈 1시 모임 있어요 오세요 ㅋㅋ
<kimdaeyeob> 모임가면 뭐해요? ㅎㅎ;
<drake_kr> 뭐 정보공유 하고
<drake_kr> 술도 마시죠
<kimdaeyeob> 아하...ㅎㅎ
<kimdaeyeob> 여자도 있어요? 으히히..농담이지만...초면에 실례합니다
<drake_kr> (뭔가 정보공유보다는 술판인것 같지만)
<kimdaeyeob> 해결할 방법이 없을까요..
<kimdaeyeob> 제가 오늘 처음깔아서
<drake_kr> 음.. 알면서 뭘 물어보세요 ㅋㅋ
<kimdaeyeob> 사용하는거라...아무것도 모르네요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> ls -hal 에서 보면 vim과 관련된게 보이실텐데
<kimdaeyeob> 네
<kimdaeyeob> 보여요
<drake_kr> 일단 그걸 지우면 초기상태로 돌아가니까, 영어로 되겠지요?
<kimdaeyeob> 아그래요?
<kimdaeyeob> 조거ㅓ
<kimdaeyeob> 어떻게
<kimdaeyeob> 지워요?
<kimdaeyeob> .vim .viminfo .vimrc.
<kimdaeyeob> 이렇게 세가지
<kimdaeyeob> 있는데
<kimdaeyeob> 다지워야 해요?
<drake_kr> 아 그럼 rm .vim .viminfo .vimrc
<jincreator> 파일 탐색기 열고 Ctrl+H 누르면 .으로 시작하는 파일들도 다 보입니다.
<Seony> 아... 끊어치는 글씨가 화면에 올라오니 스트레스가... 전 잠수 좀 탔다가 나중에 올께요.
<drake_kr> Seony :: ㅎㅎ;;
<drake_kr> 죄송합니다
<kimdaeyeob> 제가 잘못 했나요 ㅠㅠ?? 죄송합니다 저기 링크보내주신계 연결이 안돼요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> drake_kr님이야 잘하시잖아요 ㅎㅎ 죄송할 거 없죠 :)
<kimdaeyeob> 신뢰 되지않은 연결이라고 뜨는데 ㅠㅠ
<kimdaeyeob> 그래서 규칙을 모르겠어요 ㅠㅠ 죄송합니다
<Seony> 연결이 안되는 게 아니라, 연결을 안하신 거에요.
<drake_kr> 음.. 그러니까, 말을 한마디씩 치고 엔터 치면
<drake_kr> 알아보기 힘들어서 그런거에요
<kimdaeyeob> 아그렇구나; 죄송합니다 ㅠㅠ
<kimdaeyeob> 연결 어덯게 해요??
<Seony> 무시하고 연결 하시면 되는데요...
<kimdaeyeob> 본연결은 신뢰할수 없음.. 이라고 뜨네요 ㅠㅠ
<kimdaeyeob> 무시하고 연결 이라는 버튼같은게 없어요;;
<cartes9> 리눅서분들은 원래 까칠해요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 나이좀 있으신 분들도 있어서.. 어린 친구들이야 저런게 별 문제는 안 되겠지만요..
<jincreator> Firefox이시죠?
<cartes9> ===3=33
<kimdaeyeob> 네 파이어 팍스써요
<Seony> 음... https를 끄던가 해야지...
<jincreator> 밑의 위험 사항 확인을 누르면 "예외 추가" 단추가 생깁니다. 그러면 뜨는 창에서 왼쪽 아래의 "보안 예외 확인"을 누르시면 됩니다.
<jincreator> Seony 님, 돈 좀 쓰셔서 Verisign 같은 곳에서 인증 받으시면 됩니다.
<Seony> jincreator: 베리싸인은 너무 비싸서 딴데꺼 알아봤는데, 베리사인 아니면 할 필요가 없더라구요
<drake_kr> ... 이런거 하나 하겠다고 연간 80만원을 들이나요..
<Seony> drake_kr: 제말이 그말입니다. ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 역시 그냥 끄는 게 좋겠군요.
<kimdaeyeob> 하하..제가 규칙을 꾀나 많이 어기고 있었네요 죄송합니다
<drake_kr> 뭐 어느정도는 괜찮은데 끊어치시는게 많이 불편하셨던듯
<kimdaeyeob> 죄송합니다 ㅠㅠ... 고치도록 하겠습니다.. 버릇이되버려서 그런가봐요
<kimdaeyeob> 드레이크님 도움좀 부탁해도 될까요 ?
<Seony> kimdaeyeob: 잘 부탁드려요 ㅎㅎ
<kimdaeyeob> 네 ! 잘 지키겠습니다
<drake_kr> 도움을 원하시면 고기좀..
<cartes9> 새로오신분에게 좀 더 친절하게 하는게 좋은것 같아요
<Seony> drake_kr: 실은 끊어치는 게 불편한 게 아니라, 규칙을 읽으셧는데도 무시하시는 거 같아서... ㅎㅎ
<kimdaeyeob> 아하하;; 저게 신뢰하지않는 사이트라 안떠서 ㅠㅠ 2번이나 시도했지만 실패했네요
<cartes9> 그래야 진입장벽도 낮아지고
<kimdaeyeob> 고기요 헤헤...제가 학생이라 돈이없네요 ㅠ보답으로 드리고싶은데
<Seony> cartes9: 좀 불친절해보였나보군요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 그왜 3500원짜리 대패삼겹도 괜찮
<Seony> cartes9: 한아얄씨에 날제비 라는 분이 있습니다. 저는 양반이에요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 날제비는 누구에요?
<kimdaeyeob> 하하 ㅠ.. 죄송하지만 저는 2000원짜리 학식 먹으면서 다니는 학생이라서요 ㅠ쥬쇠오합니다
<Seony> cartes9: 있어요. 유명한... 절대 존댓말을 쓰지않는..
<drake_kr> 어익후.. 밥 한끼 사는게 그리 어려운가요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> cartes9: 제가 한아얄씨를 가지않는 이유 중 하나이기도 하죠
<kimdaeyeob> 헤헤.. 돈이 모이는데로 모시겠습니다!
<cartes9> 어느채널에 상주하시는분이에요?
<cartes9> 날제비님은?
<jincreator> ...같은 학생이라 이해가네요.
<Seony> cartes9: 요즘은 아마 안올껄요.
<kimdaeyeob> 파일탐색기는 어떻게 키죠??
<cartes9> nautilus
<drake_kr> 사실은 목적은 그게 아니라, 만나서 직접 같이 고민하면 훨씬 많은 문제를 풀 수가 있거든요
<cartes9> Alt+F2
<jincreator> 11.04인가요?
<kimdaeyeob> 최신 버전이라고 하는데 그게 최신버전인가요?
<drake_kr> kimdaeyeob: uname -a 하면 버전이 나옵니다
<jincreator> 네, 최신 버전이 11.04입니다. 그럼 왼쪽에 아이콘 여러 개 있는 막대가 있나요?
<Seony> 그건 커널 버전이 나올껄요.
<kimdaeyeob> 헉..어떤게 버전이죠? 2.6.38
<Seony> 요즘은 motd 없나...
<kimdaeyeob> 알트 +에프2 누르니까 뭔가 떳는데 거기서 컨트롤 에이치 눌르니까 이상한 기아 모양나오는데요 ..이거 정상인가요?
<kimdaeyeob> 네
<drake_kr> 음.. cat /etc/issue 하면 우분투 버전이 나옵니다 죄송합니다..
<kimdaeyeob> 막대기 있어요!!! 헤헤
<jincreator> 아이콘 그림들 중 폴더 모양 있지 않나요?
<jincreator> http://www.truespedu.org/files/attach/images/4891/985/023/ubuntu-unity.png 의 그림에서는 위에서 4번째(Firefox 아래) 입니다.
<drake_kr> 내일 신촌 토즈에서 우분투 사용자 정기모임을 하는데 30명 가량 모일겁니다.. 오시면 좋다고 감히 말씀드릴수 있지용
<KIMDAEYEob_> 갑자기..렉이 심해져서 튕겨버렸네요 ㅠ
<KIMDAEYEob_> 예!! 막대기 잇꼬 폴더 모양 있어요!!
<jincreator> ...그거 누르면 되요.
<KIMDAEYEob_> 거기서 컨트롤 에이치 눌러요???
<jincreator> 네.
<KIMDAEYEob_> vim에 관한 파일들 자삭제하면 되나요?
<jincreator> 중요한 설정 해놓은 게 없으면 삭제하시면 됩니다.
<jincreator> vim 실행하면 기본 설정으로 다시 만들어져요.
<KIMDAEYEob_> 감사합니다 ^^
<KIMDAEYEob_> 여전히..글씨가 깨져서 실행되요 ㅠㅠ
<jincreator> 프로그램 자체가 깨지는 건가요, 아니면 연 텍스트 파일의 글씨가 깨지는 건가요?
<Seony> 쉘 인코딩 문제일 수도 있겠네요.
<KIMDAEYEob_> 프로그램 자체가 깨지는거 같아요 프로그램을 vi 쳐서 실행하면 처음에 막 뜨잖아요? 글씨
<KIMDAEYEob_> 그 글씨들이 다깨져서 나와요 ㅠㅠ..
<Seony> 예상되는 원인은, 한글로 설치하고 영문으로 바뀐 것 같네요
<KIMDAEYEob_> 어떻게 해야하죠 ㅠㅠ? 이 상황을..아이구참
<Seony> 언어설정 가셔서 언어환경이 한국어로 되어있는지 확인해보세요
<KIMDAEYEob_> 그..그건 어떻게 하는거죠??하하;;
<jincreator> 터미널에서 rm qweqweqweqweqweqwe 명령 내려도 깨지면서 나오나요?
<Seony> 환경설정에 언어설정 있을 거에요.
<KIMDAEYEob_> qweqweqweqweqwe을 지울수 없습니다 라고 나와요
<Seony> 정상이네요.
<Seony> 그럼 vim만 뭔가 잘못된 거 같은데, 그냥 vim full 버전을 설치하는 게 어쩌면 도움이 될 수도 있겠네요.
<Seony> sudo apt-get install vim 해보세요.
<jincreator> 터미널에서 echo $LANG
<Seony> 비번 물어보면 알아서 넣으시구요.
<KIMDAEYEob_> 그거... 하면요 설치할께없다 더이상 이런식으로 메세지가 나와요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 그럼 설치가 되어있는 거네요...
<Seony> 터미널에서 echo $LANG
<KIMDAEYEob_> ko_KR.UTF8
<KIMDAEYEob_> 이라고 떠요 죄송합니다; 버릇이되소 갑자기 엔터가 아하하..
<Seony> 그러면요,
<jincreator> 음...전 ko_KR.UTF-8이라고 뜨네요./
<Seony> head .viminfo
<Seony> 터미널에서 head .viminfo
<Seony> encoding= 이라는 라인이 이
<Seony> 있을 거에요.
<KIMDAEYEob_> 쳤더니 글씨가 빔이랑 돆같이 막 깨져서 나와요
<Seony> 그러면요,
<Seony> nano .viminfo
<KIMDAEYEob_> euc-kr 이라고 ㅇ떠요
<Seony> 오케. 원인 발견.
<Seony> 그 부분만 수정하면 되거든요.
<Seony> 터미널에서 nano .viminfo
<KIMDAEYEob_> 글씨가 엄청 깨지고 믿에는 한글로 몇가지 메뉴가 나와요
<jincreator> 근데 아까 vim 관련 파일 다 지우셨다고 하지 않으셨어요?
<KIMDAEYEob_> 네
<KIMDAEYEob_> 드래그해서
<KIMDAEYEob_> 쓰레기통에 넣었어요
<Seony> euc-kr이라고 되어있는 부분을 utf-8 이라고 고치고, ctrl+x 누른 다음 y 누르세요.
<jincreator> 그 지운 파일 중에는 .viminfo 도 있었고요.
<KIMDAEYEob_> 네
<KIMDAEYEob_> 했어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 다 했으면 vi 실행.
<KIMDAEYEob_> 저기 저장할 파일이름을 지정하래요
<Seony> 엔터 치세요
<KIMDAEYEob_> 실행했는데 아직도 깨져요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 혹시 모르니 리붓. ㅎㅎ
<KIMDAEYEob_> 네!! 갔다올게요
<Seony> 아.. 역시 막무가내성 초보는 힘들군요.
<yemharc> ......결국 야근 orz
<Seony> 고생이 많으시군요.
<yemharc> ㅠㅠ
<jincreator> 5시쯤에 yemharc_W가 없어지길래 칼퇴하신 줄 알았죠.
<yemharc> 점심 먹다말고 외근까지 갔다왔는데도 야근이네요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 점심먹다 -> 외근 -> 끝이다! -> 당신 오늘 야근 Yo~
<Seony> 제2의 농협사태를 계획해보세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> (농담인거 아시죠)
<jincreator> 진짜로 하셔도 되요. 시간 지나면 북한 소행으로 나오니까요.
<jincreator> (역시 농담인거 아시죠)
<yemharc> 제가 농협사태 내면 SKT가 와서 어흥~ 해요
<Seony> 북한소행.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그냥 간단히 /var/log에서 관련파일 열고 북한이나 짱깨 ip 대충 하나 적어놓으면 그걸로 더 이상 의심 안할 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 안그래도 되요. 그냥 노트북 잠시 압수당했다 북한에 의해 해킹당한 노트북 처리되서 돌아오니까요.
<yeob> 안녕하세요 ^^
<jincreator> 적당한 웹하드 프로그램이나 하나 설치해두시면 됩니다.
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> VIVA 반공정권~
<Seony> jincreator: 노트북에다 1번이라고 적는 게 중요하겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> yeob, 안녕하세요
<yeob> 드디어 해결한것 같습니다
<yeob> 감사합니다 도움주셔서
<Seony> yeob: ㅎㅎ 그러게 왜 사서 고생을 해요...
<yeob> ㅠㅠ...흑흑흑..어쩌다이렇게 된거지
<yemharc> 무슨 문제셨길래.............
<jincreator> Seony 님, 그건 말이 안되죠. 노트북은 북한에서 만든 게 아니니까요. 바탕화면에 배경화면으로 해야 "북한산" 바이러스가 됩니다.
<yeob> 혹시.. 자바나 씨플러스 씨 컴파일 어떻게 설정해야되요?
<yemharc> jincreator, 붉은별 깔아두면 됩니다
<Seony> yeob: 그런건 구글에서 검색하세요.
<jincreator> ...그럼 yemharc 님이 잡혀가요.
<yemharc> jincreator, ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yeob> 쥐씨씨로 자바 이런거 다가능하나아ㅛ?
<cartes9> 자바는 javac
<cartes9> java
<yemharc> yeob, g++이라는 C++ 컴파일러가 있습니다
<cartes9> 이렇게 할껄요
<jincreator> 아니요, gcc는 c만 가능합니다.
<yeob> 이런!! ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 자바는 sun-java6 또는 openjdk를 설치하시면 javac라는 명령어가 생겨나죠
<cartes9> GCC가 콜렉션이고
<cartes9> gcc는 c compiler죠
<yemharc> 기본적으로 openjdk가 설치되어 있으니 javac도 있습니다
<cartes9> g++는 c++ comiler
<jincreator> 기본적으로 openjdk 설치 안되있을걸요.
<yemharc> jincreator, 기본설치죠
<yeob> 그렇구나.. 둘중에 멀깔아야하죠 ㅠㅠ 아이고
<yeob> 자바 식스가 낳을까요?
<yemharc> yeob, 둘 다 별 차이는 없어요
<yeob> 아 여기분들이 자꾸 닉네임을 앞에 두고 하시길래 저건 어떻게 하는건지 하고 생각해보니까 여기 규칙이 꼮 한사람 지정해서 말해야하는군요 아하하;
<yemharc> 지정해서 말한다기보다, 여러사람이 말하면 대화 와중에 생길지 모를 오해를 없애기 위한거에요
<yemharc> 예를들면
<yeob> 그렇군요 하하..
<yemharc> jincreator>> 야 뭐하냐
<yemharc> yeob>> 그러니까 제 말은
<Seony> yeob: 그리고, 그건 irc 클라이언트를 따로 설치하면 알게됩니다.
<yemharc> yemharc>> 시끄러
<yemharc> 같은 상황이 안 나게요
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yeob> ㅋㅋㅋ 그렇군요 중요하네요
<yeob> 그건 뭐죠??irc클라이언트?
<jincreator> yemharc>> 깜짝 놀랐네요.
<yemharc> jincreator, 미안해요 :)
<jincreator> 미안하실 것까지는...
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yeob> 두손가락 스클롤링 가능한가요 ??!! 대박이다
<yeob> 안돼네요...뭘까요??
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ...
<cartes9> ???
<yemharc> 두손가락 스크롤링이면 지원하는 디바이스가 있어야 할걸요
<yemharc> 소프트웨어 구현은 없는걸로 알고 있어요
<yeob> 그렇구나...없어서 안돼나보네요 ㅠㅠ
<jincreator> 소프트웨어 구현 있어요.
<cartes9> 마우스대신 패드
<cartes9> 같은 장치가
<yemharc> 있나요?
<cartes9> 두손가락 스크롤링이 되지않나요?
<jincreator> 제 모델이 그런 경우인데 그 대신 같은 X축에 있는 것은 인식 안됩니다.
<yeob> 제꺼 델노트북인데..안돼요 ㅠㅠ
<jincreator> 인터넷에 찾아보면 스크립트돌아다녀요.
<cartes9> 노트북 패드라던지 애플
<yemharc> 흠
<cartes9> 트랙패드가 그런거 되지않나요
<yemharc> 근데 막상 얻어도 노트북의 마우스패드를 안쓰니....
<jincreator> 전 노트북의 터치패드만 쓰는지라...\
<yeob> sun-java jdk
<yeob> 이게 맞는건가요?? 이거 받아서 설치하면 되나요?
<yemharc> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<yeob> 리눅스는 명령어가 있어서 참편하네요^^
<yemharc> 터미널이 처음에 익숙해지기가 어려워서 그렇지 익숙해지고 나면 마우스가 싫어져요
<cartes9> CSS 스프라이트
<cartes9> 들어보셨나요?
<yeob_> 근데 리눅승 원래 이렇게 다운심한가요 ㅠㅠ
<yeob_> 계속 다운되네요 ㅠㅠ
<yeob_> 자바 설치중에 중단된는지 모르겠는데 럴땐 어떻게 해야하죠?
<cartes9> 다운돼요?
<cartes9> 어디가 다운되나요
<cartes9> ?
<yeob_> f리눅스가 다운되요 ㅠ자꾸
<yeob_> 마우클릭이 안먹히고 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 모자리눅스인가..
<cartes9> 페도라리눅스?
<yemharc> 자바 설치하다 다운된다는 경우는 또 처음인데요 (......)
<yemharc> drake_kr, 축하해주세요
<cartes9> 다운로드 느려서 그런거 아닌가여
<yeob_> 아니요 우분투요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> yemharc: 망했나요
<yemharc> drake_kr, 제대로 망했습니다.
<yeob_> 다시한번만 알려주시겠어요??명령어 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> drake_kr, 점심먹다 -> 전화받고 외근 -> 조기퇴근이다! -> 전화오니 "당신 야근"
<yemharc> yemharc, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<cartes9> sudo apt-get install
<drake_kr> yemharc: 일반적인 상황이군요..
<yemharc> drake_kr, ?!?!?!?!?!?!
<cartes9> yeob_ 다운로드가 잘않되요? 설치가 잘않되요?
<yemharc> drake_kr, 어......아니 잠깐만요. 일반적이라뇨!
<cartes9> KAIST서버 교체 상황때문에 그런거 아닌가
<drake_kr> 약 5년전 하도 많이 겪었지만 절대 익숙해지지 않는 상황이라죠?
<yemharc> ㅠㅠ
<yeob_> 잠시만요 ㅠ휴그
<drake_kr> yeob_: http://grr.co.kr/blog/entry/apt-get-%EC%84%9C%EB%B2%84-%EC%9E%90%EB%8F%99-%EB%B3%80%EA%B2%BD-%EC%8A%A4%ED%81%AC%EB%A6%BD%ED%8A%B8-2
<jincreator> ...요즘은 partner 저장소 추가 안해도 설치가 되나 보네요.
<yemharc> 해야할걸요
<yemharc> grr님이 만든 스크립트 흥하네요
<cartes9> 흉하다로 본 1인;;;
<drake_kr> 아이 흉해
<cartes9> 흥하는거였군요
<cartes9> 죄송해요
<cartes9> ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> grr 여기 없는데;
<yeob_> 터미널에서 뭐만하면 다운되는거같아요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 뭐 암튼 저거면 초심자들의 문제중 80% 정도는 해결이 될듯..
<yemharc> 상당히 많이 해결될듯 해요
<yeob_> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<yeob_> 이렇게떠요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> E 에러인걸 보니 역시 파트너 패키지 체크 안되어있군요
<drake_kr> 그럼 하라는대로 sudo dpkg --configure -a 하면 어떻게 되지요?
<drake_kr> 아 이거 아닌가 ㅋㅋ
<yeob_> 어떻게 해야되요?;;
<yemharc> yeob_, 자, 따라하기 시간입니다.
<yeob_> 네!!^^
<yemharc> gnome이 깔려 있다는 전제 하에 갑니다 software-properties-gtk라고 치세요
<yeob_> you need to be boot to run this program
<yeob_> 이렇게 뜨네요 ㅠㅠ
<yeob_> 드레이크님 저링크대로 하면 뭐가좋아저요?? 빨라지나요;?
<yemharc> 명령어 앞에 sudo를 붙이세요
<jincreator> 파트너 패키지 체크가 안되있으면 패키지를 찾을수 없다고 에러가떠야 정상일텐데요.
<drake_kr> yeob_: 음, 패키지를 받아오는 저장소를 변경해줍니다.. 기본으로 받아오는곳이 살짝 불안정하거든요
<yeob_> gcc가 맞이갔네요;; exit도 안먹혀요 ㅠㅠ
<jincreator> 밑져야 본전이니 sudo dpkg --configure -a 한번 해보시는 게 좋을 것 같습니다.
<yeob_> 찾지 못했데요
<yeob_> sodu붙이고 했지만..
<jincreator> sodu 가 아니라 sudo
<yeob_> 푸하하..죄송합니다
<yeob_> 무슨 창떳어요!!
<drake_kr> 역시 초콜렛과 헤비메탈은 집중력에 도움이 되는군요
<yeob_> 다음은 어떻게 해야하죠?
<yemharc> 아우........
<yeob_> 무슨창 떴는데...ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> yeob_, 넵 잠시 끌려갔다 왔습니다
<yeob_> 죄송합니다..입버릇..
<yeob_> 이네요
<yemharc> 자, 창 제목이 [소프트웨어 소스]라고 되어있죠?
<yeob_> 네!!
<yemharc> 거기서 아래에 4개의 탭이 있을겁니다
<yeob_> 5개의 탭이 있습니다
<yemharc> 그 중 왼쪽에서 두번째에 있는 [기타 소프트웨어]를 클릭
<yeob_> 네! 클릭했습니다
<yemharc> 읭, 5개던가요
<yemharc> 여튼 거기 눌러서 보면 목록에 [캐노니컬 파트너]라고 되어있는게 있을거에요
<yemharc> 그걸 체크체크 한 다음 확인을 눌러줍시다
<yemharc> 독립 프로그램이라고 되어 있는것도 같이 체크체크
<yeob_> 무슨 창떠서 리로드랑 클로스 ..이렇게 두개있는데요
<yeob_> 그창이 말하는게 대충보니까 프로그램을 리로드해야지만 다른프로그램을 깔수있다 이런식으로 나오네요
<yemharc> 리로드
<yeob_> 그래서 햇는데..오류뜨고 페일뜨고 꺼져버렸어요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 그 리로드가 apt-get update 명령어랑 하는 일이 같아요
<yeob_> 저 명령어는 뭐에요? 업데이트 시키는 명령어인가요?
<yeob_> 모든 프로그램 전부다?? 하는건가요? 아니면 특정 어플리케이션만 하는건가요?
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 저장소라는게 있어요
<yeob_> 예
<yemharc> 거기에는 우분투에서 쓰이는 프로그램들이 들어있고, 그걸 apt 명령어를 통해서 서버에 모여있는 걸 다운받아 설치하거나 하는 용도입니다
<yemharc> 뭐 여튼
<yemharc> 그럼 서버를 바꿔봅시다
<yemharc> 다시 sudo software-pro솰라솰라
<yeob_> 다시 아까 그창떳어요
<yemharc> 거기서 Ubuntu 소프트웨어
<yeob_> 예
<yemharc> 그럼 다운로드 위치 라는게 있고 뭔가 고를 수 있는게 바로 옆에 있죠?
<yeob_> 네~~!!
<yemharc> 그걸 눌러서 기타... 를 클릭
<yemharc> 그럼 또 창이 뜰거에요
<yeob_> 네~!! 저는 다음으로 되어있네요...에프티피 ㅡㅡ;
<yemharc> 거기서 republic of korea 를 찾아서 여시면 ftp.daum.net이 보일겁니다
<yemharc> 그걸 선택해주세요
<yeob_> 넷 했씁니다
<yemharc> 그럼 다시 확인을 눌러서 리로드
<yeob_> 저기 확인이없고 클로즈 하면된느거죠?
<yemharc> 아뇨
<yemharc> 아, 네
<yemharc> 닫기 누르면 리로드 창이 뜰거에요
<yeob_> 또 에러떳어요
<yeob_> 하긴했는데 ㅎㅎ...
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 에러가 뭐라고 뜨나요
<yemharc> 아무거나 한줄만
<yeob_> 지가 아라서꺼저버리네요 ㅠㅠ
<yeob_> 다시해볼께요
<yeob_> 논 인터렉티브 모드로  운영되는 다른 시네틱 프로그램이있다고
<yeob_> 다먼저 될뙤까지 기다리래요
<yeob_> 터미널은또 맛갔어요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 어라.... 그럼 뭔가 이미 돌아가는게 있다는건데
<yemharc> 혹시 시냅틱이나 우분투 소프트웨어 켜놓은거 있나요?
<yeob_> 없어요 인터넷밖에 ㅎㅎ
<yeob_> 잠시만요
<lyuso> 냥냥냥
<yeob_> 저 리스타트좀 하고올께요
<yemharc> 네
<lyuso> 대구에 소나기가 상당하군요
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 어제의 불어 : 아샹비또와
<yeob> 안녕하세요
<yeob> 다시왔어요
<yeob> 어디서부터 해야하죠 ㅠㅠ?
<yemharc> 일단 아까 그 서버선택하는걸 다시 시도해보세요
<yeob> sudo software-properties
<yeob> 이거였나요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> sudo software-properties-gtk
<yeob> 그머지
<yeob> 카노니칼
<yeob> 체크되어있구요 그리고 지금할껀 다음으로 바꾸면 되나요??
<yemharc> 네
<yeob> 근데 저원래 초기 상태가 다음으로 되어있어요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 그럼 닫고
<yemharc> 소프트웨어 소스 완전히 닫으세요
<yemharc> 그리고 터미널에서 sudo apt-get update
<yeob> E: dpkg가 중단되었습니다. 수동으로 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' 명령을 실행해 문제점을 바로잡으십시오. E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<yeob> 이렇게 떠요 ㅎㅎ!!
<yemharc> 음
<yeob> 그런데 터미널 강제종료하면 안좋나요?"
<yeob> E: dpkg가 중단되었습니다. 수동으로 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' 명령을 실행해 문제점을 바로잡으십시오.
<yeob> 이렇게 떠요
<yemharc> yeob, 강제종료 해도 별 상관없어요
<yemharc> 캐쉬가 문제가 되나보네요. 극약처방 갑시다
<yemharc> sudo rm -rf /var/cache/apt/*
<yeob> 아무반응 없는데요??
<yemharc> 리눅스는 아무 말 없으면 잘 해결된거에요
<yemharc> sudo apt-get update
<yeob> 똑같은 오류떠요 ㅠㅠ
<yeob> 아왜이럴까요 오늘 처음깔앗는데 난생처음
<yeob> 처음부터 출발이...이게 왜그런거죠 ㅠㅠ?도대체??
<yemharc> 읭
<yemharc> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<yeob> 저렇게 처여?
<yemharc> 네
<yeob> E: dpkg가 중단되었습니다. 수동으로 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' 명령을 실행해 문제점을 바로잡으십시오.
<yeob> 아니
<yeob> 처리되었습니다 몇개 막 뜨더니
<yeob> 끝났어요
<yemharc> sudo apt-get update
<yeob> 우오
<yeob> 완료돼
<yeob> 됐어요!!!!
<yemharc> 그런가요. 그럼 괜히 빙 돌았네요;;
<yeob> 근데 저건 무슨 ㅁ여령어에요?
<yemharc> 에........dpkg라고 쉽게 말하면 프로그램 인스톨 하는 녀석인데
<yemharc> 그거 재설정 하는거라 이해하시면 됩니다
<yemharc> 초기화라고 보셔도 되고
<yeob> 아하 ㅎㅎ..이제그럼 자바 다운되나요?
<yemharc> 시도해보세요
<yeob> E: dpkg가 중단되었습니다. 수동으로 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' 명령을 실행해 문제점을 바로잡으십시오.
<yeob>  sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<yeob> 이거 맞이않나요?
<yemharc> 네
<yeob> 을 것입니다 E: 의존성이 맞지 않습니다. 패키지 없이 'apt-get -f install'을 시도해 보십시오 (아니면 해결 방법을 지정하십시오).
<yeob> 다음을 바로잡으려면 'apt-get -f install'을 실행해 보십시오: 다음 패키지의 의존성이 맞지 않습니다:  sun-java6-jdk : 의존: sun-java6-bin (>= 6.26-1natty1) 하지만 %s 패키지를 설치하지 않을 것입니다  sun-java6-jre : 의존: sun-java6-bin (>= 6.26-1natty1) 하지만 %s 패키지를 설치하지 않을 것입니다 혹은                          ia32-sun-java6-bin (>= 6.26-1natty1) 하ì§
<yeob> 이렇게떠요 ...
<yeob> 아이코...
<yemharc> 지금 update는 제대로 됐죠?
<yeob> 예 완료하였다고 떴어요
<jincreator> 아으...XE에서 파일 업로드 부분이 플래시로 구현되어 있었군요.
<yemharc> yeob, 그럼 저 명령어 따라해보세요 sudo apt-get install -f
<lyuso> ......
<yeob> 리눅스 다시깔아야될까요..저?
<yemharc> 일단 시도는 해봐야죠
<yemharc> ......사실 뭐 초보자에게 가장 추천하는건 재설치이긴 합니다만 (...)
<yeob> 오!!
<yeob> 이어져서 받아지는거같은데요?
<yeob> 그래서 다설치되고
<yeob> 무슨창나왔어요
<yeob> 확인
<yeob> 자바 설정중입니다 라고 나와있어요
<yeob> 크크 나이스 됀거같아요
<yeob> 어떻게 확인해보죠
<yemharc> 자바도 설치됐나요?
<yeob> 네 저거 치니까
<yemharc> 아니면 방금 작업이 완료?
<yeob> 바로 자바가 다운되요
<yeob> apt-get -f install 이거치니까요
<yemharc> 그럼 이제 아까 sun-java 설치 다시 해보세요
<yeob> 자바 갑자기 아까 미완성된다는식으로 나오면서 다운되서 설치다끝나고
<yeob> 라이센스 동의하고 다끝났어요 ㅎㅎ
<yeob> 그리고 다시 원상태로 왔어요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 테스트 하나 해보죠
<yeob> 자바도 쥐씨시로 할수있나요?
<yemharc> sudo apt-get install vim
<yeob> 상태 정보를 읽는 중입니다... 완료 vim 패키지는 이미 최신 버전입니다. 0개 업그레이드, 0개 새로 설치, 0개 제거 및 3개 업그레이드 안 함.
<yeob> 이렇게 떳습니다
<yeob> 왜 제꺼 vi는 synax on 이게 안먹히죠??ㅠㅠ
<jincreator> 오늘의 교훈! 터미널 에러 메시지를 믿자!
<lyuso> 쩝
<yemharc> jincreator, 딩동!
<yeob> 헉...제가 언어설정을 리눅스 영어로한글로 바꾸니까 다시 vi가 깨지네요
<lyuso> 에러 메세지만 읽어도 답이 많이 나오죠.
<yemharc> yeob, syntax 기능은 해당 파일 확장자를 보고 구분해요
<yeob> 휴...영어로 다시 바꿔서 해야하나요?,,
<yeob> vi 화면 두개로 나눠서 사용 어떻게해요?
<yemharc> yeob, vi 사용법은 kldp에 좋은 메뉴얼이 있습니다
<yeob> 거기가 어디에요?
<yemharc> http://kldp.org
<yeob> 설정이 안나와있네요 ㅠ휴흐그
<yeob> 단축키만 나와있어요 ㅠㅠ
<yeob> yemharc님 도와주셔서 감사합니다^^
<yemharc> yeob, http://wiki.kldp.org/KoreanDoc/html/Vim_Guide-KLDP/Vim_Guide-KLDP.html
<yeob> 많은걸 물어봐소 죄송한데요 ㅠㅠjavja어떻게 실행해요?
<yeob> javac ddd
<yeob> 이런식으로
<yeob> 했던거같은데 ㅠㅠ 프로그램이 없다고 안돼내요 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 자바 설치했죠?
<yeob> http://wiki.kldp.org/KoreanDoc/html/Vim_Guide-KLDP/Vim_Guide-KLDP.html
<yeob> 글씨가 왜갑자기 깨져셔 나올까요 ㅠㅠ
<yeob> http://wiki.kldp.org/KoreanDoc/html/Vim_Guide-KLDP/Vim_Guide-KLDP.html
<yeob> 아이코.. 리눅스가 사람잡네..
<yemharc> 브라우저 메뉴에서 보기(V)->인코딩->자동
<yeob> 이야 모르시는게 없스시네요 정말 ㅠㅠ
<yeob> syntax on  근데 이거 설정에서 먹히나요? 왜전안먹히죠 ㅠㅠ
<yeob>  vi설정하는곳에서.. 저거 하면 분명 색깔 구분해서 해준다고 했는데..
<yemharc> 그러니까 syntax옵션은 연 파일 확장자를 보고 가동한다니까요
<yemharc> abc라는 파일을 열면 작동을 안하지만
<yemharc> abc.html이란 파일을 열면 작동하는 식이죠
<yeob> 아;; !! 그렇구나; 그럼 코딩할대는 적용 못시켜요?
<yemharc> 저장하고 껐다 다시 열면되죠
<yeob> 아하;; 그렇구나 ㅋㅋ 어쩐지 ㅠㅠ 뭔가 이상하다했어요
<yeob> if $LANG[0] == `k' && $LANG[1] == `o'   set fileencoding=korea endif 이건 어디다가 껴놓는거에요?
<yemharc> ~/.vimrc
<yeob> 그걸
<yeob> set 어쩌고 설정하는거 아래에다가 써놓으면 되나요?
<yemharc> 그냥 제일 아래에 덧붙이세요
<yeob> 이거 왜이래요 ㅠㅠ?
<yeob> 엥 이렵이안돼지왜 ㅠㅠ
<yeob> vi실행히시키면 오류났따고
<yeob> 떠요 ㅠㅠ
<yeob> 78 줄: E15: 잘못된 표현식: `k' && $LANG[1] ==`o' E15: 잘못된 표현식: $LANG[0] == `k' && $LANG[1] ==`o'
<yemharc> 적어넣으신거 다 지우고
<yemharc> 따라서 적어 넣으세요
<yemharc> if v:lang =~ "utf8$" || v.lang =~ "UTF-8$"
<yemharc> set encoding=utf-8
<yemharc> set fileencoding=utf-8,cp949
<yemharc> endif
<cartes9> 휴우...
<cartes9> yemharc님은 facebook쓰시나요?
<yemharc> cartes9, 네
<cartes9> http://facebook.com/wekiweb
<cartes9> 저도 추가좀..
<yemharc> cartes9, 보냈어요
<cartes9> 받았습니다
<cartes9> 뭔가
<cartes9> 제일 최근글이 좌빨성향이;;
<cartes9> 좌빨이 뭔지도 몰르지만;
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 아뇨 막상 보면 좌파들 정신좀 차려라 라는 기사입니다
<yeob> 감사합니다 ^^
<yemharc> yeob, 잘 작동하나요?
<yeob> 똒같은 오류가 떠요..아하하..
<yemharc> 뭐라고요?
<yeob> v가 정의안된 변수래요
<yemharc> 에러메세지가?
<yeob> E121: 정의 안 된 변수: v E15: 잘못된 표현식: v:lang  =~ "utf8$" || v.lang =~ "UTF-8$" 계속하려면 엔터 혹은 명령을 입력하십시오 yeob@yeob-Inspiron-1545:~$ vi /usr/share/vim/vimrc 수행중 에러 발견:
<yemharc> 흐음
<yemharc> 전 제대로 작동하는데 희안하네요......
<yeob> 맨마지막에 넣는거 맞죠?
<yeob> set어쩌고 쫘악 설정한것 마지막줄에
<yeob> 맵어쩌고 위에다가..
<yemharc> 맵?
<yeob> 옙 ㅎㅎ
<yeob> map <F5> :w<CR>:!gcc -W -Wall % -o %< && ./%<<CR>
<yeob> 이거요
<yemharc> 그런거랑은 전혀 상관없는데요........
<yemharc> 그냥 저거 자체로 단독으로 작동해야 정상인데
<yeob> 저거써잇는곳이
<yeob> 가장 아래잖아요?? 그위에다가 쓰는거아니에요?
<yemharc> 그냥 아무데나 단독으로 쓰면 돼요
<yeob> sudo vi /etc/vim/vimrc
<yeob> 이거쳐서 나오면
<yeob> 거기서
<yeob> 믿으로 쭉내려서 그믿에다가 아무대다 쓰면 되는거 맞죠?
<yemharc> 네
<yeob> 으휴 ㅠ ㅠ 안돼네요
<yeob> 도대체 뭐가문제인지 이거 하는역활이 먼가요"?
<yemharc> 파일 인코딩에 맞게 열기요
<yemharc> 글자 안깨지게
<drake_kr> 아 이거 겁내 비싸네요 http://www.personal-media.co.jp/utronkb/
<yeob> 중요한거네요 ㅠㅠ
<yeob> 아이궁 왜안돼지
<cartes9> yeob, 그냥 대충써요
<cartes9> 어디가 않되시나요?
<yeob> 넹 ...
<yeob> 저 코드를 입력하는부분에서
<cartes9> yemharc, 저 드디어 웹표준책 454쪽 까지 읽었습니다 ㅠㅠ
<yeob> 자꾸 오류가나서요...ㅠㅠ
<yeob> 여기분들은 다들 프로그래머신가요
<cartes9> utf8코드요?
<yeob> 네
<drake_kr> 전 디자이너요
<yeob> 웹디자이너요?
<drake_kr> 패키지 디자이너요
<yeob> 아...
<yeob> 멋지네요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 소프트웨어 디자이너 신가요?
<yeob> 컴퓨터 공학과 대학생이요....
<yeob> 엥...죄송합니다 잘못..이해했어요
<drake_kr> 출판디자이너쪽인디요
<yeob> 디자이너직업 ..괜찮나요?
<yeob> 디자이너가 꿈이었었는데..
<cartes9> 드레이크님 저는 개발자인줄알았는데
<yemharc> cartes9, 많이 보셨네요 :)
<drake_kr> 뭐 개발도 하니까요
<cartes9> 편집,출판디자인
<cartes9> 하셨군요
<cartes9> 포토샵, 인디자인 같은거 쓰시겠어요
<yemharc> drake_kr, 양손키보드인데 꽤 크네요?
<drake_kr> 예 인디자인이 제가 하는일이죠
<drake_kr> yemharc: 글케 큰편은 아닌디요 ㅋㅋ
<cartes9> yeob, 아 컴퓨터공학과 대학생이시군요
<yemharc> 그냥 커 보이는걸까요........
<yemharc> drake_kr, 직업전향 팁 공유좀 ㅠㅠ
<cartes9> 저도 IT쪽 수련생입니다
<cartes9> 아직 프로그래머라고 하기엔 부족한거 같고
<drake_kr> 음, 기본적으로 저는 수학때문에 디자인으로 도망갔다가 후회중입니다..
<cartes9> 아.. 저도 참고하고싶네요
<yeob> 반가워요 ㅎㅎ...
<yeob> 패션 디자인과였다가..전과했어요
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/59766 <-
<yeob> 전과했다가 피똥쌀뻔했어요...
<drake_kr> yeob: 저랑 비슷하시네요
<drake_kr> 전 캐릭터디자인쪽..
<cartes9> 컴퓨터과학과랑 컴퓨터공학과랑 커리큘럼이 어떻게
<cartes9> 다른가여?
<drake_kr> 프리미어같은거 다룰줄 알았는데 어째서 수학을 -_-
<yemharc> 디자인도 나름 수학으 지어석 아닌가요
<yemharc> 수학의 정석*
<drake_kr> science하고 indivisual이 많이 다른가요?
<yeob> 컴퓨터 과학과랑 공학과가 같고
<yeob> 뭐지 다른거있는데..
<drake_kr> 컴퓨터공학과 응용은 많이 다르죠
<yeob> 다른건...좀더 수학쪽 회로쪽을 많이 배우는걸로 알고있어요 ...임베이디드 시스템쪽
<cartes9> 전자공학과?
<yeob> 아니요 그쪽은 아예 전기만 배우고 회로랑
<cartes9> 정보통신공학과?
<drake_kr> 뭐 어딜 가든 수학 해요
<yeob> 짬뽕으로 프로그래밍도 배우면서 그쪽 지식도 배우는 과가 잇는뎅..뭐였지 기역이안나요
<cartes9> 아.. 잘몰르겠네요
<yeob> 그건그래요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes9> MIS?
<yeob> 어딜가나 수학은 하고 중요해요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> yeob: 패션디자인 가니까 수학 하죠? -_-
<yeob> ㅋㅋㅋ그게 수학일까요 산수지 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yeob> 팬턴 그려서 옷만들때 단지 자로 이용하는 산수
<yeob> 아 드레이크님 뭔가 착각 하신거같아요 ㅋㅋ
<yeob> 저는 패션디자인과에서 컴공과로 전과했어요
<drake_kr> 근데 당시에 여자친구가 의상디자인과였는데 미적분같은거 과제 들고오던데..
<yeob> 헉...미적분을 배울리가요;;!!1
<drake_kr> 패턴디자인쪽인거 같던데요
<yeob> 전과해서 씨도 하나도 모르는데 2학년때 전과가 돼서 자료구조 듣다가 피똥쌀뻔했어요
<drake_kr> 집합
<drake_kr> 집합과 논리의 산출물이죠..
<yeob> 패턴 사나 거의 다지인쪽은 산수를 스죠 ㅎㅎ
<yeob> 수학이 아니라 ㅋㅋㅋ산수...
<yemharc> 자료구조는 그림으로 표현할 줄 알면 이해한거라고 봐요
<drake_kr> 긍게 집합과 논리죠 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yeob> 헉...그림으로는 이해가 가는데 그걸 그냥 ADL로 표현하는게 참...
<cartes9> 자료구조 어려운것 같아요
<yemharc> 그야 문자로 표현하면 분량이 줄어들잖아요
<yeob> 코딩하는 문제만 죽어라 나오더라구요...
<yemharc> 기록성이란것도 중요한거니..
<drake_kr> 애니메이션 조금 들어가고 ease 좀 들어가면 삼각함수랑..
<yemharc> 아니 기록효율이라고 해야하나........
<yeob> 특히..연결리스트가좀..어려웠었어요
<yeob> 그리고...마지막..최단거리 마이너스 들어간거 구하는거랑..
<yeob> 미로 프로그램 짜다가 피토하고..
<cartes9> 전 아직도 어려워요
<yeob> 저도요...아직 절대 이해한게 아닌거같아요..적어도 거의 모든언어로 표현할수 있을정도 가되야 이해한게 아닐까요?
<yeob> 물론 모든언어는 과장됐지만...적어도
<yemharc> 다들 열심히 배우셨네요. 전 가라로 배운지라 그런거 몰라요
<cartes9> 대부분의 자료구조책이
<yeob> 큐랑 트택도 ㅡㅡ;;아정말...
<cartes9> C/C++로 나오는데
<yeob> 저희는 씨로 같이 하더라구요..
<cartes9> C/C++고급기능을 마스터하지 못해서 저는 어려웠죠
<yeob> 근데 저희 코딩이 씨로 하는것도 아니고 ADL추상 자료형 타입으로
<yeob> 코딩해가지고..
<yeob> ㅋㅋ저는 전과해서 자료구조랑 씨를 동시에 들엇답니다
<cartes9> 어려우셨겠네요 ㅠㅠ
<yeob> 피똥쌋어요 진짜 ㅠㅠ...
<yemharc> 좋은(?)교수님이었다면 포인터 잘 배우셨을듯
<yeob> 포인터 연습 많이 시키더라구요...
<drake_kr> http://blog.daum.net/amdkddl/4738024
<cartes9> 포인터 어떻게 가르치는게 좋은 교수님인가요?
<yeob> 어떻게 가르친다라..음..
<drake_kr> 그런거 없어요
<yeob> 최대한 쉽게 가르쳐야..좋은 교수가 아닐까요 하하;;
<drake_kr> 좋은 교수 찾을 시간에 뭐라도 하겠음요
<yeob> vi창 나눴는데...왜 화면이 따로놀지않고 동시에 같은화면이 되죠 하하..
<yeob> 나눈게 의미가없넹....
<cartes9> 그냥
<yemharc> drake_kr, 상형문자적인 의미로 눈에 잘 들어오네요 (...)
<cartes9> vim설명서 관련부분을 읽으세요
<yemharc> cartes9, 어떻게 가르치는게 중요한게 아니라
<drake_kr> 저도..
<yemharc> 어떻게 이해시키는가가 중요한거겠죠 아마
<yeob> 거기에는 안나와있어요 ㅠㅠ 화면 나누는거에대해서 ㅠㅠ
<cartes9> http://book.naver.com/bookdb/book_detail.nhn?bid=6604290
<cartes9> 이거 읽으세요
<cartes9> ^^
<yemharc> yeob, 수평분할 :sp
<cartes9> 저도 읽을생각입니다
<yemharc> 단축키는 ctrl+w s
<drake_kr> http://shiyoul.egloos.com/4360425
<yeob> 자바는 실행 어떻게 하죠 ㅠㅠ..
<yeob> 깔았는데..실행이..뜨어억..
<yemharc> 크기 지정하려면 :sp 앞에 숫자. 숫자는 라인수로 적용되고요. :20sp filename 이라면 20줄 크기의 창으로 분할해서 파일을 엽니다
<yemharc> 마찬가지 사용법으로 수직분할은 vs
<yeob> 감사합니다 ^^
<yemharc> 단축은 ctrl+w v
<drake_kr> 이런 vim 추종자들
<yemharc> 그리고 창 이동은 간단하게
<yemharc> ctrl+w 방향키
<yemharc> 요정도만 아시면 분할해서 쓸 수 있을겁니다
<yemharc> 참고로 분할된 창에서 파일 여는건 열고싶은 분할창으로 커서를 옮긴 다음에 여시면 되요
<yeob> 하하 충분하네요!..
<yeob> 감사합니다
<drake_kr> yemharc: 오늘도 악의 소굴로 한명 끌어들였군요?
<cartes9> yeob, 음... 컴퓨터공부하실때는 너무 다른사람에게 묻는거보단, 항상 검색하거나 찾아서 하는 습관이 더 좋은것 같아요^^;;
<yemharc> drake_kr, 악의 소굴이라뇨. 그냥 지옥의 가마솥일 뿐입니다.
<yemharc> .나_혼자_죽을_순_없지rc
<yeob> 네넹...하하
<drake_kr> 그러므로 저는 걍 nano 씁니다
<cartes9> 원래 컴터공부라는게 다 그래요..
<cartes9> 삽질하면서 하나하나 터득하는겁니다aa
<yemharc> 에디터는 이맥스만 안쓰면 됩니다
<yemharc> (......)
<drake_kr> 임수 어쩔
<yemharc> 임수님은 이미 답이 없........
<yemharc> <-그리고 온갖 세팅 다 해서 emacs.tar.gz을 넘긴 놈
<cartes9> yeob, 반갑습니다.. 자주뵈요^^
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yeob> 네 반가워요
<yeob> ^^
<cartes9> yeob, 혹시 기분상하셨다면 죄송;;;
<yeob> 아니에요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> yeob님은 나이가 어떻게 되시는지 물어봐도 되요?
<cartes9> 저는 25살(1987)이에요
<yeob> 저요 어려요 많이
<yeob> 저는 빠른 90년 생이에요
<cartes9> 아 그럼 89년생이시네요
<yeob> 그렇죠
<cartes9> 아 별루 안어린뎅
<yeob> 아그런가 ㅎㅎ...
<yeob> 그런가봐요 이제 ㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 요샌 93년생도 있고
<cartes9> 그렇다는..
<yeob> 그렇네요..더이상어린나이가 아니군요
<yeob> 하하...ㅠㅠ
<yeob> 계속 어리고 싶어요 ..
<cartes9> 저두요..
<cartes9> 동안이기만 하면되죠모
<cartes9> 않어리면 얻는것도 많아서 좋아요
<yemharc> 어..........
<yemharc> 93년생이면 몇인거죠 ? ........
<cartes9> 만 17살
<yeob> 저랑 3살 차이니까
<yemharc> 아하
<cartes9> 정도 인것 같어요
<yeob> 20살
<yemharc> xx년생으로 나이계산 하는거 정말 못해서...;;
<cartes9> 앗 그렇군요ㅗ
<yemharc> yeob, 딴거없고 군대만 후딱 다녀오시길 추천합니다
<yeob> 헤헤...
<yeob> 사실 군대를..
<yeob> ㅠㅠ..
<yeob> 석사 생각이있어서요
<yemharc> 군대는 어른들 말하듯 [남자라면 가라].........라는건 사실 뻘소리고
<yemharc> 돈없고 빽없으면 후딱 가고
<yemharc> 돈없고 빽없지만 연줄이 되면 방산으로 빠지시고
<yeob> 석사 좀 좋은데 갔다가.. 대기업쪽으로..산업체 하고싶네요
<yeob> 물론 저게 될지 모르겠지만..아하하하..
<yemharc> 미루고 미뤄서 한 27까지 미루는 동안 2~3억 벌 수 있다 같으면 미루세요
<yeob> 저게 안될거같으면
<yemharc> 그리고 석사던 학사던간에 할거라면 갔다와서 하세요
<yeob> 장교 하려고요...
<yemharc> 석사따고 군대가봐야 나오면 다시 깡통
<yeob> 석사를 좋은대로 간다면...특례를 노려보고.
<cartes9> 군대가 정말 그렇게 머리를 포맷시키나요?
<yeob> 아니면... 정교 가야죠
<yeob> 군대 안갔따 오셧어요?
<yeob> 87년생이면;;
<yemharc> cartes9, 2년동안 자기 공부하던거 단 한줄도 못보고 들고뛰어 보세요
<cartes9> 안갔다왔어요;
<yeob> 헉...
<yeob> 늦추신건가요?
<yeob> 저랑 비슷하네요...
<yeob> 공대생들 보면...맞이 늦추던대 대부분..
<cartes9> 흠냥
<cartes9> 왜 공대생들?
<yeob> 공대생은 공부 흐름이중요한대
<yeob> 끈기면 머리가 깡통되니까..
<yeob> 늦게들 가던데요?;
<cartes9> 아 맞아요
<cartes9> 이과 공부는
<yemharc> yeob, 늦게 가는게 더 안좋아요
<yemharc> 전 그래서 주변 애들한테 말합니다.
<cartes9> 2주쉬니까
<yemharc> 1학기 마치고, 1학년 마치고 같은 후잡소리 하지 말고 입학하면 휴학계 내고 튀어 가라고
<cartes9> 정말 따라가기 힘들더군요
<yeob> 그것도 좋은방법이지만.
<yeob> 장교 같은것도 괜찮은거같은데요 나름;
<cartes9> ê¼­
<yeob> 왜냐면.. 그2년 잘활용하는셈이 되니까;
<cartes9> 공부열심히 하셔서
<cartes9> 병특하세요
<yemharc> 전 직업군ㄴ인 할거 아니면 장교도 비추에요
<yeob> 허허..병특이 될지는 모르겠네요
<yemharc> 좀 편하게 군생활 할[지도] 모르지만
<yeob> 장교 은행권으로 많이 빠지던데요 헤헤..
<cartes9> 전 미국에서 취직할려다가
<yemharc> 2년 썩을거 5년 썪습니다
<cartes9> 무리해서 아파서 한국돌아왔어요
<yeob> 장교 가면 대부분 은행권 노리던데요
<yeob> 영어 잘하시나봐요 ㅎㅎ
<yeob> 돈도 모아오고 괜츈해요 나름 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 정말 그렇게 생각하시나요
<yemharc> 대부분의 장교/부사관 출신 군인들이 돈을 못 모아 나옵니다
<yemharc> 다른것도 아니고 술떄문에요
<yeob> 에이...그거야 사람 하기 나름이죠^^;
<yemharc> 안 마시면 그만 아니냐 하는데, 그럼 5년간 왕따로 지내라고 말해주죠
<cartes9> 으으..
<cartes9> 전 왕따 많이 해봤음..
<cartes9> 불편하더군요
<cartes9> 스스로 다해야하니 할일이 많고 힘들고
<yemharc> 전 군대를 정말 싫엏해요
<yeob> ㅋㅋ 좋아하는사람이 어디있겠어요
<yemharc> 생산성 없고 비효율적이고 (인간적으로)더럽고 짜증나고
<yemharc> 게다가 비합리적이기까지 하죠
<drake_kr> 전 자식 낳으면 군대 보낼건데..
<yemharc> drake_kr, 딸 낳으세요 둘 낳으세요 쌍둥이 낳으세요
<cartes9> 아.. 왜여?
<yemharc> 시커먼 남자놈 뭔 재미로 키우나요
<drake_kr> 다른건 다 제쳐두고라도, 현실에 마주할 수 있다는게 가장 크죠
<yemharc> 귀엽고 애교많은 딸 키워야지 -_-
<yemharc> drake_kr, 근데 현실도 현실 나름이지 더러운 것만 잔뜩 보고 나오니 애는 삭아있고
<yemharc> 주변서는 그거보고 '이새귀 어른됐네' 하는것도 좀 웃겨요
<yemharc> 뭐, 그야말로 그게 현실이긴 합니다만
<cartes9> 아.. drake_kr, 동의해요
<cartes9> 저도 한국인인 주제에 자꾸
<cartes9> 물건너는 안그런곳들인데 하면서
<drake_kr> 그런데, 저는 만약 제가 사장이라면 같은 스펙이라면 미필보다는 군필이 훨씬 낫다고 봐요
<cartes9> 현실 마추치지 않을려고 도피하죠ㅗ
<cartes9> ㅗ는 오타;;
<yemharc> 그건 뭐.... 군필이 좀 더 잘 버티긴 하죠
<drake_kr> 하긴 그러고보니 전 병장때 php하고 자바를 했었군요..
<lyuso> 으음
<cartes9> 부모님이 영어만 보고 외국보내가지곤
<cartes9> 영어말고 다른건 많이 문제
<drake_kr> 왜요, 영어만 잘하면 돼죠
<yeob> 외국에서 대학나오셧어요?
<lyuso> 영어 잘하면 좋죠
<lyuso> 미국식 영어
<cartes9> 미국식영어면 어떻고
<drake_kr> 영국식이면 어떻고
<cartes9> 호주식영어면 어때요
<yeob> 굿다이 마잇
<yemharc> 말은 통하라고 쓰는거죠
<yeob> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yeob> 먼다이 튜스다이 웬스다이
<yemharc> 억양이 떡이건 문법이 개판이건 말만 통하면 되는거에요
<lyuso> log out 과 sign out 을 만약에 국제 거래 문서에 쓰는데
<drake_kr> 발음이 아무리 좋으면 뭐해요, 맨날 "fuck, god damn, shit" 같은거만 쓰면..
<drake_kr> 멋있게 욕한다고 인정해줄까요?
<cartes9> 오잉 인제 주제가 영어가 되었네요;;;
<lyuso> 흐음..... 갑자기 왜 욕으로 빠질까요.
<yemharc> lyuso, 그리고 예로 드신건 예시가 좀 틀리다고 봅니다
<yemharc> 국제 거래 문서를 다룰 정도면 당연히 정통해야죠
<yemharc> 근데 일반적으로 자기 일을 하면서 '의사소통'이 필요한 사람이면 그런거 몰라도 됩니다
<cartes9> 국제 거래 문서를 다룬다면 미국영어인가요?
<drake_kr> yemharc: 저 영어 어떻게 쓰는지 저번에 들었죠? 그런 저도 가서 사업을 합니다.. ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> drake_kr, ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 의사소통에는 당연히 따질 꺼 없죠
<lyuso> 의미만 통하면 되는데
<yemharc> 네
<drake_kr> 야 마이클 이새끼야 너 여기 있는 fly all catch 앙? 너 못하면 cut cut okay?
<cartes9> 그래도 언어에는 understood되는 포인트가 있고 존중받을 만한 포인트가 있죠
<yemharc> 그래서 전 맨날 문법책이나 펴놓고 I`m boy 외치게 하는 학교수업 x까라고 합니다
<drake_kr> 에이
<cartes9> 사회적으로 자기 권리 다 찾냐 못찾냐
<drake_kr> 많은 도움은 됩니다
<lyuso> 네.
<yeob> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 다들 영어 엄청 잘해보여요
<cartes9> 가 어떤 품격의 언어를 구사하느냐에 따라 달라지죠
<drake_kr> 최소한 숫자 정도는 무리없이 썼어요
<yeob> 다들 영어 점수 있으신가요?
<yemharc> 그런거 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<lyuso> 전 영어 못합니다.
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 그런 거 있긴 하지만,
<yeob> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 다들 말들어보면 엄청 잘하는거같아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 다른 분들 비하면 세발에 피니까요
<drake_kr> 필리핀에서 2년 반정도 사업 했었어요
<yeob> 그럼 드레이크님은 좀 하시겟네요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 근데 가서 일주일동안 굶었어요
<yeob> 적어도 의사소통하는데는 지장없을거같은데
<yemharc> yeob, 그게 또~ 그렇지도 않습니다 핫핫
<lyuso> 공인 성적 아무리 좋아도 외국인이랑 딱 만났을 때 벙찌면 끝이라죠.
<cartes9> 근데 우리나라에서 영어 잘하면
<cartes9> 뭐가 좋아요?
<yeob> 저는 토익만을 말하는게 아닙니다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 점수가 높죠
<yemharc> 이력서 쓸때?
<cartes9> 저는 부모님이 영어잘하게 만들어줬는데
<cartes9> 별로 득본적없어요
<yeob> 아이엘츠나 캠브리지같은경우는
<yeob> 정말 례하거든요
<cartes9> 례?
<lyuso> 개인적으로 한국에서 영어 배우면 딴나라 가서 말할 때 과연 상대가 재대로 알아들을 까 고민이 많아요
<yeob> 비례요 적어도
<yemharc> lyuso, 그래도 다들 알아듣더군요
<drake_kr> cartes9: 쓸데없는 웹표준같은거 보지말고 launchpad 문서 한글화같은거 하시면 어때요?
<yeob> 제대로 못알아 듣던데요 ...
<yemharc> 우리가 이상한 억양에 어수룩한 한국어 구사하는 외국인 만나도 알아듣듯이요
<yeob> 외국인을 만난 경험이 있는 영어권사람은 잘알아 듣는데
<yeob> 그렇지 못한사람은 안그렇던거같아요
<lyuso> 예전에 중동 계 분이랑 만난적이 있는데, 그분은 나름 잘 알아들으시던데....
<cartes9> drake_kr, 흐미.. 웹표준공부해서 저 취직할거에유!!
<yemharc> yeob, 그야 언어 자체가 버벅이는데 제대로 알아들을 사람 아무도 없지요. 하지만 아예 못 알아듣는 경우는 없습니다
<yeob> 아예 못알아 듣진 않겠죠..ㅋㅋ물론
<lyuso> 영국인 한분이 고속버스 터미널에서 표류되어있길래
<yeob> 근데 대화하는데 거의 힘듭니다.
<lyuso> 구조(?) 하기가 힘들더군요
<lyuso> 의사소통이 완전히 안된다랄까.
<yemharc> yeob, 간단하게 예를 들어보면, 외국인이 와서 "나  나   서울   서울   어떻게?"  하면 다들 이 사람이 뭔 말을 하고 싶은지는 알죠
<cartes9> drake_kr, +_+
<drake_kr> cartes9: 일단 대부분의 실무자들은 웹표준이 뜬구름이란걸 알고 있습니다. 그거 가지고 취직 어렵다고요.
<yeob> ㅋㅋㅋ 외국인들은 우리나라랑 다른 점이 뭔지 아십니까
<lyuso> 그러고보니까 우분투 메뉴얼 번역 해야할텐데
<yeob> 절대로 상대방이 말이 느리거나 외국인이라도 절대로 말느리게하고 그러지 않아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yeob> 웃긴건
<yeob> 그걸 생각을 못해서그런지
<yeob> 우리가 아무리 말을 저렇게해도
<yeob> 알아듣긴해도 못알아듣는 경우가 많고...의사소통 힘듭니다..
<drake_kr> yeob: tell me slowly 하면 대부분 천천히 얘기해주던데
<cartes9> 우리를 위해서 말 느리게 하는걸 싫어하는것 같기도 하고
<yeob> 그거야 저렇게 말해야 그렇죠 ㅋㅋ
<yeob> 그래도 힘들다는..
<drake_kr> 그리고 필요 이상으로 외국인이라고 혀 굴리면 더 의사소통 안 됩니다
<yeob> 저는 생각이달라요
<drake_kr> 마트에서 아줌마들이 영어 졸라 잘합니다
<yeob> 더 정확한 발음 내기위해서 오바하면
<lyuso> please tell me one's again? 하면
<yeob> 더 잘알아 듣는경우 많이 봤씁니다
<lyuso> 역정내요!!!!
<drake_kr> 아니, 난 사업을 했당게요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes9> !!!
<yemharc> 음
<cartes9> 저 영어잘해요!!!
<yemharc> 전 일단 퇴근하겠습니다 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<cartes9> 저한테 물어보셈!
<drake_kr> 목적을 가지고 이야기를 해야 소통이 잘 됩니다
<cartes9> +_+
<cartes9> ;;;
<yemharc> 다들 가버렸는데 나만 남아있을 필요도 없으니.............
<lyuso> =_=
<yemharc> 그럼 슉
<lyuso> 다시 체널 잠수모드 '~'
<cartes9> drake_kr, 다들 요샌 웹표준 가능 코딩 아니면
<cartes9> 코더 되기도 힘들더라구요
<cartes9> 휴우..
<drake_kr> 웹표준에서 대표적으로 어떤식의 코딩이 있는가요?
<lyuso> 웹표준이라.....
<lyuso> 애매한 주제네요.
<cartes9> 요새 스타일의 코딩이죠
<cartes9> XHTML+CSS코딩
<drake_kr> 아니 그러니까, 구체적으로 어떤식의 코딩이 있는가요?
<lyuso> 구체적으로..... 면 그냥 웹 하나 뜯어보시는 게....
<lyuso> http://relip.org/ 간단하게 이런 스타일도 있죠. CSS 로 버튼만들어서 한거.
<drake_kr> lyuso :: 전 플랫폼 비의존적 사이트 구축이라면 당연히 환영하지만 웹표준에는 굉장히 회의적인 입장을 가지고 있지요.
<drake_kr> 기본적으로, 제가 뱉어내는 사이트들은 전부 비표준 사이트입니다.
<lyuso> 사실 웹표준 이 플랫폼 비의존을 위해 존재해야 한다고 봅니다.
<drake_kr> IE6를 지원하기 위해서요.
<lyuso> 네......
<lyuso> IE6은 정말 복병인데.....
<drake_kr> 웹표준 자체만으로 뭐가 가능하다는건지 모르겠어요
<drake_kr> 무슨 만병통치약인양 다들 이야기하는데..
<lyuso> 그건 무리겠죠
<lyuso> 웹으로 구현하는 데엔 한계가 있는데
<lyuso> 아니면 그냥 client program 을 만들던지....
<drake_kr> 네. 확실히 제가 말하는게 그겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<lyuso> 증권사 보면 딱 답 나오죠. 웹으로는 한계가 있으니 트레이딩 프로그램 만들어서 배포듯이 말이죠.
<drake_kr> 웹표준이란, 비유를 들자면 그냥 glibc 정도 되는 놈이죠..
<cartes9> http://www0.jobkorea.co.kr/List_Gi/GI_Info_Read.asp?C_ID=Uworks1
<cartes9> 이런데 취직하는게 제 꿈입니다 15살때부터
<drake_kr> 아웃바운딩 회사군요..
<cartes9> 그게 뭐에요?
<cartes9> http://jobkorea.albamon.com/list/gi/mon_gib_read.asp?AL_GI_No=14120515
<drake_kr> absolutly hell.
<cartes9> 웹에이젼씨 취직하는게 꿈이에요
<lyuso> 헬
<lyuso> 정답이네요
<cartes9> 완전 지옥이라니?
<cartes9> 아웃바운딩이 어떤데요?
<cartes9> 검색해봐야지
<lyuso> 한국 IT 의 나쁜 점 중 하나가 아웃소싱 아웃바인딩 하청
<lyuso> 아래로 아래로 내려가는 문화죠.
<drake_kr> 그게 나쁘다고는 볼수 없지요..
<cartes9> 웹에이젼시
<lyuso> 물론이죠. 다만 한국 안에서는 변질이 심한 느낌이죠.
<cartes9> 하고싶어하는데요
<cartes9> launchpad 문서 한글화같은거 하시면 어때요?
<cartes9> 어떤거에요? 돈벌수있나요?
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 돈 안되니까 하지 마세요 그럼.
<cartes9> ê¼­
<cartes9> 그렇지도 않아요
<cartes9> 고려해볼게요
<drake_kr> 하지 마세요 그냥.
<lyuso> ...
<cartes9> 음...
<cartes9> 네엥
<cartes9> 웹표준 좋습니다 좋아요!!!
<cartes9> 저는 그냥 이제와서 table코딩 할수는 없으니까
<cartes9> 열심히 웹표준 배웁니다^^
<cartes9> 규약이 있는데 않지키기는 싫어서
<drake_kr> cartes9: 웹표준만으로 progress bar가 지원되는 업로드 모듈을 만드시면 제가 인정해드릴게요.
<cartes9> HTML5 나오면 될지도 몰라요
<cartes9> 않되나요?
<drake_kr> 않 -> 안
<cartes9> 잉? 맞춤법이 바뀌었나요?
<drake_kr> html5는 당연히 되죠.
<cartes9> 그럼 좋은거네요
<drake_kr> html5는 지금 표준이 아니지요..
<cartes9> HTML5, CSS3가 빨리빨리 나와줘야 돼요
<cartes9> 표준이에요
<drake_kr> 2018년 승인 예정입니다
<cartes9> 아...
<cartes9> 권고안 말씀이신가요?
<drake_kr> 권고안은 2014년 "발표" 예정이잖아요
<drake_kr> 아니 웹표준 공부하신다는 분이 html5가 현재 표준인지 아닌지를 물어보고 있으니 깝깝하죠 -_-
<cartes9> html5는 아직 공부않했어요
<cartes9> 화낼일은 아닌것 같사옵니다;;;aa
<drake_kr> ajax나 jquery가 뭔지는 알지요?
<cartes9> 몰라요
<drake_kr> ...
<cartes9> -_-...
<drake_kr> 그럼 strict하고 traditional의 차이는?
<cartes9> 많이 듣고살긴 하는데 아직 공부계획에 없어요
<cartes9> transitional일껄요
<cartes9> 잠시만여
<lyuso> 크음........
<drake_kr> 네 transitional이 맞네요
<cartes9> XHTML 1.0 Transitional
<drake_kr> 그 둘 차이점은 확실히 인지하고 있는건가요?
<cartes9> 네
<cartes9> 있어요
<cartes9> 뭘 그렇게 따지고 그러십니까...
<drake_kr> 공부하고 있다면서요
<cartes9> 네
<drake_kr> 근데 현재 표준플랫폼의 정점인 ajax하고 jquery는 어디 갖다줘버리고
<cartes9> 클라이언트 사이드기술이잖아요
<drake_kr> 책 500페이지 정도 읽었다고 하시면서 아시는거라곤 xhtml+css로 웹을 짜야 한다는것 뿡니고
<cartes9> 그렇죠
<cartes9> XHTML+CSS 책입니다.
<drake_kr> 웹표준이 아니라, xhtml 책이죠.
<drake_kr> table로는 w3c 표준에 부합할수 있을까요?
<cartes9> 할수야 있겠죠
<cartes9> validator 검사기 통과야 할수있겠죠
<cartes9> 웹표준 웹표준 하는게 더 정확히 말하면
<cartes9> W3C표준이겠네요
<drake_kr> 네.
<drake_kr> 지금 말씀하시는건 w3c 표준이고요
<drake_kr> 그것만 가지고는 아무것도 할 수 없습니다.
<cartes9> 전 그래서 XHTML+CSS 배운다음에
<cartes9> PHP 할려구요
<drake_kr> php라..
<drake_kr> 그쪽으로 조금만 들어가시면 제가 하는 이야기가 전부 이해가 되시겠네요
<cartes9> PHP 서버사이드 해보면
<drake_kr> 제가 왜 그리도 "웹표준"(w3c표준이 아닌)을 증오하고 있는지 말이죠.
<cartes9> 다들 왜 ajax 주목하는지도 좀
<cartes9> 이해 될것 같기도..
<drake_kr> 한때는 flex가 뜬다고 했었죠
<cartes9> ajax는 자세히는 몰르고 구글에 검색어 바꿀때마다 새로고침없이도 검색결과가 바뀌는게
<cartes9> ajax라고 들었어요
<cartes9> 근데 제가 웹프로그래머가 아니라서 자세히는 몰르죠
<cartes9> jQuery는 자바스크립트 라이브러리
<drake_kr> 뭐, 저는 php니 xhtml이니 html5니 css3니 그런거 갖다버리고도 웹으로 돈벌어먹고 살고 있거든요
<cartes9> 아.. 네..?
<drake_kr> 별로 웹쪽 하기 싫은데 하고 있어요
<drake_kr> 당장 돈은 되니까.
<cartes9> 그렇군요...
<cartes9> 저도 해보고 좋은지 않좋은지 생각해봐야겠네요
<cartes9> 더 공부해서
<drake_kr> php로 게시판정도는 짤수 있고, css2로도 작성 잘 하고 있고, xhtml같은건 모릅니다
<drake_kr> 게시판은 기본중의 기본이니까 할수밖에 없고..
<cartes9> 아...
<drake_kr> cgi는 공부를 많이 했었죠
<drake_kr> 근데 결국 쓸데 없네요? ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> ......쩝
<cartes9> 493쪽이네용
<cartes9> 끝내용이
<drake_kr> lyuso :: ... 또다른 cgi의 희생자이신가..
<lyuso> 저야 CGI 나 GUI나 섞어쓰려구요.
<lyuso> 어느분이 이러시더군요. 프로그래머는 어떤 환경에서도 알고리즘을 고안하여 적용할 수 있어야 한다고 말이죠.
<lyuso> 만약에 내가 산업용 제어컴퓨터를 다시 리버스 엔지니어링을 해야하는데 하필 그게 10년 된 컴퓨터에 포트란으로 돌아가는 젠투리눅스라면?
<lyuso> CGI 를 써야겠고
<drake_kr> 저는 사실 목표를 너무 높게 잡았었어요..
<lyuso> 어쩌면 저도 너무 높을 지 모르죠. =)
<drake_kr> flash+php만 2년동안 팠었으니까요..
<lyuso> 네....
<drake_kr> 그런데 요놈이 나오더라고요 http://withsnow.com/
<cartes9> Strict는 급진적으로 더이상 안쓸 요소들은 안쓴거고, Transitional은 과도기적인 웹을 반영한 DTD이고 그런거 아닌가요?
<cartes9> Almost standards모드랑 Stardards모드 브라우저 렌더링이랑이 다르구..
<lyuso> 네.
<cartes9> 저는 그렇게 아옵니다aa
<drake_kr> 네. 그리고 플랫폼 의존성을 줄이려면 transitional을 사용해야 하죠.
<cartes9> strict가 아니구요?
<cartes9> 덜덜덜;
<cartes9> 몰랐네요
<lyuso> 스노우라.......
<lyuso> 사용자 자원은 엄청나게 땡겨쓰네요.
<lyuso> CPU 사용률이 팍팍 튀는게.....;;
<drake_kr> 플래시라서요
<drake_kr> 근데 저것도 망했죠 ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 네.
<drake_kr> 획기적이었지만..
<cartes9> IE6이상의 브라우저들은 Strict를 다 지원해줄텐데요
<drake_kr> 그럼 ie6을 버릴까요?
<cartes9> 크로스플랫폼이 왜 transitional에
<cartes9> 서 더 지원이 잘되나요?
<cartes9> IE6도 표준모드로 돌아갑니다
<cartes9> CSS지원수준이 CSS1이어서 그렇지
<drake_kr> 그건 경험에게 물어보세요
<lyuso> 경험이 더 잘알꺼에요
<drake_kr> 해보지 않고는 모르는겁니다
<drake_kr> 최소한 브라우저 한 10개정도에서 테스팅하다보면 짜증나는 경우가 생기죠
<lyuso> 그리고, 개인적으로 IE6 에서 돌아가게 만드는 것도 기법이라
<lyuso> 어디서는 요청문에 클라이언트 IE6 이면 IE6 페이지 보내고
<drake_kr> lyuso :: 전 20%의 손님을 안 받는다고 하긴 싫어요
<lyuso> 아니면 그냥 W3C 통과한거 뿌린다고
<drake_kr> 3% 미만이면 모를까..
<drake_kr> 아직 20%는 되지요
<lyuso> 그래서 저렇게 편법을 쓰거나 IE6 으로 되게 하죠.
<lyuso> 이용자가 많으면 별 수 있나요.
<drake_kr> 그러다보면 비표준 css를 쓰게 되는데..
<drake_kr> 웹표준하고는 완전 상반되어버리거든요..
<drake_kr> floating은 해야겠고.. margin도 줘야 하는데 quirks에서는 중복이 되어버리니..
<cartes9> 음.. IE6는 CSS2.1을 지원을 못해주져..
<cartes9> CSS1에 다가 *전체선택자랑 a:hover
<drake_kr> starhack이나 underscorehack 하나라도 쓰면 css validate 통과 못 합니다..
<cartes9> * 선택자는 hack아니구
<cartes9> underscorehack은 잘몰르겠네요
<cartes9> <!--if lt IE7 -->
<cartes9> 이런거 써주지않나요
<cartes9> 필터...
<drake_kr> ie6만 신경쓰면 돼요
<cartes9> IE8부터 XHTML1.0+CSS2.1 제대로 먹히죵aa
<lyuso> 톰캣 셋팅도 하고
<lyuso> 이제 슬슬 에이비오닉스랑 연동할 준비도 해야할텐데
<cartes9> 근데 drake_kr 말씀 들어보니 정적인 웹페이지 외엔 아무것도 못만드네요
<drake_kr> 네.
<cartes9> 님^
<drake_kr> table과 다를게 없죠
<cartes9> 검색엔진최적화와 스크린리더기 까지 잘 접근할수있는
<cartes9> 웹페이지 라잖아용
<haruair> 핵 안쓰고도 ie6, ie7 css 분기 가능해요
<cartes9> <!--[if IE6 ]--> 이거 아니구여?
<haruair> 네 컨디셔널 코멘트 말고
<haruair> > 이거랑 /**/ 이용하면 벨리데이션 통과 가능합니다.
<cartes9> 그렇군요
<drake_kr> haruair: 엄밀히 말하면 hack은 쓰는데 validation 통과는 하는거잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<haruair> ㅋㅋ;;
<cartes9> 구조/표현이 분리된게 table하고 많이 다르죠...
<haruair> 그래도 언더바나 스타핵 같은 경우는
<haruair> 진짜 핵이지만; 뭔가 표현이 웃기긴 하네요.
<cartes9> 추후 수정 할때에도 더 편하다네요
<haruair> 네 확실히 편합니다. 구조와 표현 분리하면...
<drake_kr> 사실 table도 나쁠건 없어용 ㅋㅋ
<haruair> 좌측 우측의 컬럼을 서로 바꾼다거나 식의 수정도 용이하고요. 기존 테이블로 레이아웃을 구성하던 방식과는 많이 다르죠.
<haruair> floating만 수정해주면 컬럼 위치야 금방 수정 되니까요.
<cartes9> 네
<drake_kr> table도 뭐 잘라붙이기 하면 금방 되긴 해요
<cartes9> 사실 그렇게 따지면 그렇긴한데
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ 저도 잘 안쓰고 추천도 안 하는 방법이지만.. 뭐 그렇긴 해요
<cartes9> 본연의 의미고 어쩌구 저쩌구~
<drake_kr> 에이
<haruair> 캡슐화 같은 객체지향 맥락에서 보면 table보다는 div 쪽이 용이하죠.
<cartes9> 근데 테이블 겹쳐쓰기 많이하면
<cartes9> 렌더링 속도시
<drake_kr> xhtml+css는 포풍수정때문에 환영받는거죠
<cartes9> 차이있을껄요
<drake_kr> 요새 컴터가 얼마나 빠른데..
<cartes9> 헐...
<cartes9> 그렇게 따지면 그렇죠모
<drake_kr> ie5.5에서 테이블 그라데이션도 해봤어요
<cartes9> Pentium1에서 돌리면 끼르륵끼르륵 촤악!
<cartes9> 뜨려나
<drake_kr> ie5에서 테이블그라데이션이라 함은 엄청난 수의 td
<cartes9> IE6가 버그많은 이유가 hasLayout 때문이라네요 책에
<drake_kr> 페이지에 td가 2600개쯤 있었는데 0.3초 걸리더라고요
<cartes9> 그게 다 테이블렌더링 더 빨리할려는 튜닝이
<drake_kr> 렌더링시간
<drake_kr> ie5.5라니까요
<cartes9> 라서 그런지도 몰라요
<haruair> 렌더 방식이 다르거든요 ie6
<drake_kr> 헐
<haruair> 할 말 많지만..;ㅋㅋ 퇴근합니다.
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes9> IE6 버그많은 이유가 테이블렌더링 더 빨리하려는 튜닝
<haruair> 담에뵈요~
<cartes9> 네 안녕히~
<drake_kr> 에효 그놈의 웹표준
<drake_kr> 퉤근하셨으용?
<haruair> 넵ㅎ
<haruair> 일기나 잠깐 쓰려고 들왔어요...ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 근데
<drake_kr> 죄송한데
<drake_kr> 부탁 하나만 들어주실수있나용
<haruair> 네~
<drake_kr> http://data.drake.kr/pt/ <- 요놈이 내일 들고가서 발표할 자료인데..
<drake_kr> 지적질좀 부탁드려용
<haruair> 아, 넵ㅎ
<drake_kr> 별 내용은 없는거 같은데 빡시네용 ㅋㅋ
<haruair> 일단
<shriekout> 흠... 아이스위즐에서 보는데...
<shriekout> 페이지 이동 버튼이 사라졌어요
<shriekout> 밥로스
<shriekout> 다음페이지부터 2장 페이지 이동버튼 사라졌...
<haruair> 흠...
<drake_kr> 같은 자리에 누르시면 되구요
<drake_kr> firefox나 ie 쓰시면 키보드로 조작 가능해요
<drake_kr> 크롬만 불가 ㅠㅠ
<shriekout> 네... 버튼이 있다고 마우스는 반응하는데...
<shriekout> 흰색 배경에서는 시각적으로 버튼이 사라지는군요
<haruair> 내용을 말씀 드리면 될까요 아니면 저 페이지에 대한 퍼블리싱을 말씀 드리면 될까요?
<drake_kr> 내용이용
<haruair> 이 자료 가지고는 왜 웹표준을 준수해야 하는가에 대한 설명이 약하네요.
<drake_kr> 물론
<drake_kr> 웹표준을 준수하지 말자는게 결론..
<haruair> ;;
<haruair> 어째서죠?
<drake_kr> 웹표준이 일단 모호해요
<drake_kr> 아까도 핏발세우면서 이야기한건데..
<haruair> 모호하다는게 ㅇ
<drake_kr> 웹표준은 없다는거고, 웹표준을 사용하고 말고를 떠나 firefox 기준으로 작업을 하면 다중플랫폼 지원이 쉽다.. 라는거에요
<drake_kr> 웹표준이라면 flash도 표준이 될수 있고, activex 역시 표준이 될 수 있죠
<haruair> 흠...
<drake_kr> 그런 애매모한 웹표준이라는 말을 쓰지 말고, 좀더 쉽게 이야기해달라는거죠..
<haruair> 웹표준이라는 표현은 말이죠
<drake_kr> 뱅킹이 안돼요. 웹표준으로 개발하면 안되나요? <-
<drake_kr> 이러면 정말 할말이 없거든요
<haruair> html은 어디까지나 문서를 작성하기 위한 양식이고 각 마크업 언어는 문서 양식으로 제공되는 부분인데
<haruair> 해당 엘리먼트에 의미를 자의적으로 해석하고 남발하는 것에 대한 반론으로
<haruair> 엘리먼트의 의미를 살려서 마크업을 하자는 얘기가 웹표준의 맥락이구요.
<haruair> w3c의 명세에 따라 의미에 맞게 문서를 작성하다는 의미로 웹표준을 준수하자고 하는 부분입니다.
<haruair> 예를 들자면 레이아웃을 맞춰주기 위해 의미 없는 spacer.gif 같은 이미지를 마크업에 넣는다던가
<haruair> 표를 작성할 때 사용하는 table을 레이아웃을 구성할 때 사용한다던가 하는 부분이죠.
<drake_kr> 아 죄송합니다..
<drake_kr> 제가 발표할 가장 핵심인 내용은, "웹표준은 만병통치약이 아니다" 라는것이거든요
<drake_kr> 음.. 어쨌거나 내일 포풍까임을 당할듯 싶군요 ㅎㅎ
<haruair> 이 자료로는... 네, "포풍까임" 예견입니다;;
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<haruair> 다중플랫폼 지원은 크로스브라우징을 말씀하시는 것 같네요.
<drake_kr> 넵
<haruair> 그리고 ie6과 ie7에 대한 css 분리는
<haruair> 해당 pt에 있는 스타핵이나 언더바핵보다는 컨디셔널 코멘트<!--[if IE]> ~ <![if end]--> 형태가 차라리 낫습니다.
<haruair> ie6에서 > 선택자를 인식하지 못한다는 부분을 활용하는게 가장 좋구요.
<haruair> 상하위 호환성을 고려하는게 중요하니까요.
<haruair> 죄송해요. 현업에 있다보니..ㅎㅎ;
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 저도 일단은 디자이너질을 하고 있어서..
<drake_kr> 좋은 말씀 감사합니다
<drake_kr> 내일 발표시에, 말로 설명할것들도 많으니 분량은 채울수 있을듯 싶군요
<drake_kr> csshack같은 경우는 "조건분기가 가장 좋지만 땜빵으로는 이런게 있다" 식으로 이야기하면 될듯 싶네요 :D
<haruair> 재미있을 것 같네요. :ㅇ
<haruair> 아 오늘 참 덥습니다. 제주는,
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 전 이제 슬슬 자야겠습니다..
<drake_kr> 요새 불면증이라 잠들기 힘들긴 하지만..;
<haruair> 불면증이라 고생 많으시겠어요..
<haruair> 간단하게 스트레칭 하면 도움 된다고 하던데..ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 며칠씩은 아니니 참을만은 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<haruair> 모두 즐거운 밤 되세요!
<MBP^Seony> CNN에서, 애플이 가진 돈이 미국이 가진 돈보다 더 많다는 뉴스를 발표했다네요...
<MBP^Seony> 네이트 가니까 본인 정보가 유출이 됐는지 안됐는지 확인하는 페이지가 있네요.
<MBP^Seony> 제 정보는 유출… ㅎㅎㅎ
<haruair> 좋은 아침입니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2011-07-30
<cartes9> haruair님 하이요
<cartes9> bundo님 안녕하세요
<bundo> ^^;
<cartes9> 아아.. ^^;;
<cartes9> 왜 그렇게 웃으세요;;
<cartes9> 덜덜
<drake_kr> 개인정보가 유출이 되었지만 별로 달라진게 없다...
<bundo> 아흐 손저려
<bundo> 알콜중독 초기 증상인가 ..쩝
<drake_kr> 말기 증상이요
<bundo> 헉
<cartes9> 술은 근데 쓴데 왜 어른들은 드시는지 몰르겠어요
<cartes9> 제또래만 해도 사회적 이유들때문에 술마시던데, 걔네는 그냥 분위기타려고 마시는건가요?
<bundo> 술 달어요
<drake_kr> 역시 말기증상 ㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 아 저도 옛날에 친구있었을때 이태원가서 맥주는 배가부르도록 목에 부어봤어요
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 맥주는 이제 맛을 알았어용
<cartes9> 파티친구
<bundo> 저는 중3 겨울 방학부터 술집 다녔습니다.
<bundo> 어언30년이군요
<drake_kr> 저는 고1때 아버지께 술을 배웠죠
<cartes9> 이햐..
<cartes9> 저희 아버지는 술을 안하세요 (..)
<drake_kr> 술 싫어하는 사람들이 술맛을 알면 엄청나던데
<drake_kr> 기본적으로 전 술이 맛있고, 술을 좋아하긴 하지만 그렇지 않은 사람한테 무리하게 권하지는 않는 타입입니다
<cartes9> 요새 문화는 다들 권하지 않더라구요
<cartes9> #html,#css,#javascript,#jquery,#web
<drake_kr> 근데 술이 맛이 없다면 어딘가 문제가 있는거..
<cartes9> 전 피자나 케이크, 초콜릿, 콜라
<cartes9> 이런게 맛있어요
<drake_kr> 뭐, 한참 그럴때네요
<drake_kr> 전 홍어랑 청국장이 피자보다 맛있는데
<readytoact> =_=,,
<drake_kr> 예전에야 햄버거나 피자가 좋았는데
<drake_kr> 살다보면 입맛이 바뀌죠
<readytoact> -_-a 컴퓨터가 뭐가 미친걸까요
<readytoact> 우분투10.04를 한.. 열번은 깐거 같네
<readytoact> 화딱지 나서 페도라받는중 =_=
<cartes9> 뭐가 잘 않되세요?
<drake_kr> 않 -> 안
<cartes9> 맞춤법이 바뀌었나요?
<readytoact> cartes9: -_-a 이상하게
<drake_kr> 저건 82년도인가에 바뀌었을건데요.. =_=
<readytoact> 설치할때 자꾸 패키지 에러랑 소소한 에러들이 많이 나네요
<readytoact> 결정적으로 10.04.3인데 업데이트 하고 재부팅하면
<readytoact> 그때부턴 완젼 미쳐가지고
<readytoact> 이놈이 원래 xp 때도 시도때도 없이 뻗곤 했는데
<drake_kr> 하드웨어문제일듯..
<readytoact> -_-.. 훼도라 함 깔아봐야지
<readytoact> drake_kr: 네 저도 그렇게 생각하는데
<readytoact> -_- 막연한 하드웨어문제...
<readytoact> 어흑
<cartes9> 설치할때 않되는건
<cartes9> sources.lst 바꿔주는걸 일단해보고싶어요
<drake_kr> 지금 그 단계는 아니시죠
<readytoact> cartes9:  다 해봤어요 전 어제 알았거든요
<readytoact> 한국서버 맛탱이 갔다고
<cartes9> 아
<readytoact> -_-.. 일본서버 영국 주서버
<readytoact> 다해봤는데 증상이 동일
<readytoact> 오
<readytoact> dd로 이미지 굽기도 되네요
<readytoact> 페도라 첨써보는디
<drake_kr> 전 슬슬 출발합니다
<MBP^Seony> 한국에 내일 태풍 온담서요...
<MBP^Seony> 엎친데 덮친격이네요
<readytoact> -_-;;;
<ndsin> 아 ㅡㅡ
<ndsin> 오늘 모임있구나
<ndsin> 지금 씻고 가면 얼추 1시이겠네요 어흐
<cartes9> 아 가기 넘 멀어서;
<cartes9> =_=
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 과음하고 지금 일어났는데 ㅜㅜ
<readytoact> -_-z
<ndsin> 저 지금 출발합니다 ㅡㅡ;
<ndsin> 한 40분 걸리겠네요
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<hoon2> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 지금 우분투 세미나 중입니다!
<jincreator> 첫번째 발표는 웹으로 된 PT군요! http://data.drake.kr/pt/
<ndsin> 1234
<readytoact> 4321
<jincreator> 1 10 11 100
<readytoact> ㅡ.ㅡ..ㅡ....
<ndsin> 액트님바보
<imsu> jincreator: 세미나 안듣나? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 마우스 내거 꿀꺽~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> imsu 님, 세미나 듣느라 말 거신 지도 몰랐네요. 마우스 가격은 KRW 100,000 입니다.
<benjen> ㅎ
<benjen> 페이스북에 영상을 올렸습니다. 강연 영상.
<jincreator> 빠, 빠르시네요.
<benjen> http://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntu.ko/?view=permalink&id=225585450812643
<imsu`> jincreator: 잉? 이게 10마넌? 헉;;;;;
<imsu`> 말도 안돼 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 순순히 사용 후 돌려주시지 않으면 금전파산이 일어날 것입니다.
<imsu`> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<benjen> 10만원이 뭔가용...제가 앞 대화를 못 봐서.헤헤
<imsu`> benjen: 마우스 하나에 10만원이래요 ㅋㅋ
<benjen> 0-0
<jincreator> benjen 님, 동영상 올리실 때 지금 스크린은 모자이크 처리나 삭제 해주세요.(...)
<benjen> 지금 스크린이라면 iso 파일 보이는 것 말씀이죠?
<jincreator> 네(..)
<benjen> 뻔뻔 강사님 얼굴만 크게 잡았어요. ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 다, 다행이네요.
<imsu> Seony: 이제 곧 한국 오시는군요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> imsu 님, 거기갔다오셨어요?
<cartes9> 우분츄세미나
<cartes9> 우분츄우~♡
<jincreator> 지금 세미나 중이에요.
<lyuso> 끝나는 시간은 대략 18시 즈음이겠죠
<Seony> imsu: 아직 10일 넘게 남았잖아.
<Seony> imsu: 요번 2일날 못가는게 더 다행스러운 거 같다. 물난리 난 것도 그렇고....
<jincreator> 5시 반까지에요. 여기는 돈내고 신청하는 식이라 시간이 정해진 셈이지요.
<lyuso> 대충 예상한 게 맞았네요
<lyuso> 비즈니스 센터 회의실 빌린거죠?
<jincreator> 네. 공지에도 떠 있습니다.
<ndsin> 집에 가야겠다 허흐
<jincreator> 저녁 드시고 가시지...
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 뭐드시러가신대요?
<ndsin> 한끼도 못먹어서 배가 고프긴한데 집에가서 일해야되서 술도 못먹고 ㅠㅠ
<jincreator> 아마 신촌 근처 어디 맛집을 미리 잡아놓으셨을 것 같은데...
<jincreator> 이전에도 세미나 한 적이 있는 곳이니까요.
<ndsin> 음
<jincreator> 자기의~일은! 내-일로 미~루자!
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 식사를 통해 머리에 포도당을 공급해야 일의 효율이 높아집니다.
<ndsin> 이만원 으악 ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 흐음
<cartes9> lyuso 하이요
<cartes9> 안녕하십니까
<lyuso> 네. 안녕하세요.
<cartes9> lyuso 거기 가셨나요?
<lyuso> 전 대구 사람이라서 가지 못합니다.
<cartes9> 아하 그렇군요
<haruair> 안녕하세요
<cartes9> haruair, 안녕하세요
<haruair> 오늘은 이것저것 하다보니 정신이 없었네요..
<haruair> 일단 퇴근해야겠군요 ;ㅅ;
<haruair> 즐거운 주말 되세요!
<cartes9> ndsin님 하이요
<ndsin> 네
<ndsin> 안녕하세요
<junshine> 안녕하세요
<junshine> 질문하나 할려고 들어 왔는데요
<cartes9> junshine, 안녕하세요 부족하지만
<cartes9> 제가 답할수있나볼게요
<junshine> 헐
<junshine> 나가신 건가요
<junshine> 빠르시네
<Seony> junshine: 처음 오셨으면 규칙을 읽어주세요. https://seowonjung.com/wiki/pages/272974/Ubuntu_Korea_Rules.html
<junshine> 네 규칙을 이제야 봤네요
<junshine> 감사합니다.
<junshine> 질문하나 하겠습니다.
<junshine> 우분투11.04에서 갤럭시 탭(진저브레드) 테더링을 할려고 하는데요 인식을 하지 않는군요
<junshine> 무슨 해결책이 없을까요?
<Seony> 흐... 저는 갤탭이 없어서 도와드릴 수 없는 문제네요. 다른 분께 패스하겠습니다.
<Seony> 근데 오늘 토요일이라...
<junshine> 제가 알기론 진저브레드가 현재 테더링이 안되는 걸로 들었는데요
<lyuso> 저도 갤탭이 없네요.
<junshine> 그렇군요
<junshine> 아무튼 관심 가져 주셔서 너무 감사합니다.
<Seony> 안드로이드라면, 개인적으로 치를 떨기 때문에... ㅎㅎ
<antix666> 안녕하세요 ㅋ
<antix666> ls
<antix666> ls
<antix666> 안녕하세요
<haruair> 안녕하세요
<hanbin973> 포럼에 어이없는 글 하나 떳네. =.=
<ha> 안녕하세요
<ha> 번역은 그냥 참가해도 되나요?..
<cuwoom_phone> 폰에서 처음 접속해 보는데 시람들이 없어서 그런지 되는지 모르겠네요..
<imsu> cuwoom_phone: ㅋㅋㅋ 아직 안끝났나요? ㅎㅎ
<cuwoom_phone> 야근이 있어 작업하다 졸다 일어났습니다. ^^
<cuwoom_phone> 첫차 다닐때까지 저는 더 졸고 있늘렵니다 ^^
<imsu> cuwoom_phone: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 멉니까 이게 잘 끝났나요? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 주무시겠구나 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 안녕히 주무시와요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 근데 지금 피진으로 네이트온 접속 되나요?
<imsu> Drake_: 계십니까?
<imsu> Seony: 역시 한국 시간으로 새벽에 오시는군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu: ㅎㅎ 당연하지. 여기는 아침 11신데..
<imsu> Seony: 으잉 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 입국하시면 언제 떠나신다했죠?
<Seony> ?? 무슨 말이야?
<imsu> 한국 오시고 나서 언제 다시 하와이로 가시는지 여쭤본겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아니, 처음에 말한거
<imsu> 으잉 <-- 이거요?
<Seony> Seony: 역시 한국 시간으로 새벽에 오시는군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 시간차가 있다고 그냥;; ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 정확히 얼마나 차이가 나는지는 몰라서요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 한국은 여기 날짜로 9일날 출발하면 10일날 도착하거든. 여기가 한국보다 시간상 과거라서... ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아 맞다 그래서 +9:00 이었나요?
<Seony> 한국에서 떠나는 건 26일날 떠나....
<Seony> 아니, 정확히 말하면 하와이가 -5:00 거든.
<Seony> 아 아니다 -19인가...
<imsu> 흐헙;;
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 해깔리네. 암튼 한국에서 -19:00
<imsu> 큭큭
<Seony> 그냥 5시간 빼고 하루를 더 하면 돼
<Seony> 암튼 한국날짜로 26일날 출발하면, 하와이 날짜로 26일날 도착하지
<imsu> 아하~ ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 약 20일간 계시는군요
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뱅기시간이 괌 같지 않아서 좋긴 해.
<Seony> 15일간 아냐?
<Seony> 2주 있다 가는 건데.
<Seony> 17일이구나
<Seony> 아 원래 11일날 출발하려고 해서 머리 속에서는 계속 2주라고 생각하고 있었구나...
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 전 또 제가 잘못 계산한줄;; ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 수학선생이라 반올림 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 괌은 뱅기스케쥴이 지롤같아서 진짜 짜증나거든.
<imsu> 서울에 댁이 있는건 아니죠? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 사실상 대한항공의 횡포라고 할 수 있지...
<Seony> 인천에 집 있어
<imsu> 아하~
<imsu> 설마 동인천?
<Seony> 아니 계양구.
<imsu> 대한항공의 횡포요?
<Seony> 부평 쪽...
<imsu> 쿨럭; 어쨌든 멀구나 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 대한항공의 횡포라고 하는 이유가...
<Seony> 한국에서 저녁에 출발하면 괌의 새벽 1시에 도착하거든.
<imsu> 네
<Seony> 그러면 여행객은 호텔비를 하루치를 더 내야돼.
<Seony> 잠은 자야되니까.
<imsu> 아;;;
<Seony> 거기다,
<Seony> 한국으로 돌아갈 때는 새벽 2시에 떠나.
<Seony> 그러면 또 호텔비를 하루치 더 내야돼
<imsu> 헐;;
<imsu> 그게 시간이 정해져 있는 겁니까?
<Seony> 신혼여행으로 갔었는데, 갈 때는 잘 몰라. 떠나고 나서야 이해하게 되지.
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<Seony> 대한항공 노선스케쥴이 그거 밖에 없어
<imsu> 쯔업;;
<Seony> 사실 어떻게 보면, 결혼식 치르고 그날 바로 떠나라는 항공사의 배려 같게 보이긴 한데,
<imsu> 그럼 완전 몇 일을 그냥 보내는 거군요 ;;
<Seony> 호텔 2일치 내는 게 더 짜증나지
<imsu> 큭큭
<Seony> 근데 막상 가면 그런 건 생각 안해. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 허니문이잖아 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 허기사 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 근데 하와이는 반대인 게,
<imsu> 아 요즘에 노트북 자판의 고무 느낌이 너무 싫어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 네
<Seony> 하와이는 도착하면 대부분의 뱅기가 아침 10시에서 11시에 들어와.
<Seony> 그나마 좀 낫지.
<imsu> 아~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 하와이가 좀 더 낫겠구나 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 대신 비싸잖아 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 쿨럭;;
<imsu> 안가 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 허기사 평생의 한번 가는 결혼식 여행인데;; 예식비용 좀 더 아끼고 하와이나 이런데 가도 괜찮을 듯 싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 뭐 아끼지는 못하겠지만 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 작년에 와이프 친구 2명이 하와이 놀러왔었는데 내가 가이드 해줬었거든.
<Seony> 둘 다, 1년도 안되서 하와이 다시 왔어. ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 욜~~ ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 인상 깊었나 보군요 ㅎ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 무쟈게 좋았대.
<imsu> 역시 여행은 가이드를 잘 만나야해 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 내가 해준 건 별로 없어. 그냥 데리고 다니면서 구경만 시켜준거지
<Seony> 바닷물 색깔이 진짜로 초록색이니까 바닷가만 봐도 다르긴 했나봐.
<Seony> 난 여기서 먹고사느라 바빠서 바닷가도 거의 안가는데.. ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 생존 본능~ ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 이건 내가 찍은 건 아닌데, 폰카로 찍어도 이렇게 나와. http://www.hawaiiforvisitors.com/images/oahu/attractions/waimanalo-beach-2007-02-6819-500x352.jpg
<imsu> 동해 바다와 천지 차이군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그리고 사람도 그렇게 많지않고...
<Seony> 파도도 많이치고 해서 놀기는 재밌긴 해.
<imsu> 다 좋은데 바닷물은 짜요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 이달 초에 와이프 친구네 식구들 놀러왔을 때 해변에 갔었는데,
<Seony> 파도를 타다가 물속에서 몸이 한 번 뒤집어졌었어 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 큰 파도가 왔는데, 점프하는 타이밍을 놓쳐서.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 진짜로 물 속에서 몸이 한 번 뒤집어지더라고..
<Seony> 아마 싱크로나이즈 하는 줄 알았을 거야 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 콧속에 물 다 들어갔겠네 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 그래도 그 경치에 논다는게 참 재밌었을거 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 재미는 있어. 근데 나이 먹어서 이제 한 2시간 놀면 다음날까지 피곤해 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 에이~ ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 하기사 저도 ; ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 축구 한게임 뛰면 ;; 쿨럭; ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 스타쥬니어쇼 붕어빵이라는 sbs 오락쇼가 있는데, 거기에 박찬민 아나운서 딸래미들이 나오거든.
<Seony> 아... 나도 그 막내딸래미 같은 딸 하나 낳아야하는데 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 똘똘한가 보군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아니 조냉 예뻐.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 예쁘다고 막 성숙한 그런 모습이 아니라, 완전 애긴데 예뻐. 울상이라서 귀여워 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 결국엔;;; ;;;;; 이쁜게;; ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 구글이미지에서 박민하 치면 나와 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 오~ 잘크면 엘프? ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 귀도 쫑긋한거 같은데 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 요즘 뜨는 애들이 몇명 있는데 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 구글에서 크리스티나 페르난데즈 리 라고 쳐봐
<Seony> 걔는 진짜 엘프야. ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 잉 아줌마가 나오는데요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 크리스티나 페르난데즈 리
<imsu> 헐;;
<imsu> 커서 뭐될라고 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 잘커야 할텐데 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 참고로 한국애다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 혼혈이에요?
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 아하
<imsu> http://www.google.co.kr/imgres?q=%ED%81%AC%EB%A6%AC%EC%8A%A4%ED%8B%B0%EB%82%98+%ED%8E%98%EB%A5%B4%EB%82%9C%EB%8D%B0%EC%8A%A4+%EB%A6%AC&hl=ko&newwindow=1&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&tbm=isch&tbnid=gCqcldjdrX1oHM:&imgrefurl=http://live.joinsmsn.com/news/article/article.asp%253Ftotal_id%253D4944510%2526ctg%253D1000%2526tm%253D&docid=9I5KX0khj9F5IM&w=499&h=630&ei=ZX00TqT7AebXiAK7mYm6CA&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=170&vpy=237&dur=380&hovh=201&hovw=175&tx=117&ty=74&page=12&tbnh=
<Seony> 역시 기가비트는 빨라. 컴에서 컴끼리 랜으로 복사하는데 초당 70메가씩 나와....
<imsu> 이 아줌마가 뜨길래 깜짝 놀랬어요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 드라케 형님은;;;;; 인터넷 속도가 98메가라던데;; ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저 이제 축구하러 가봐야 할거 같네용 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 수고
<imsu> 넵 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2011-07-31
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<Drake_> ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 코분투 사무실에 첫 출근(?)했습니다.
<drake_kr> 오오
<drake_kr> 첫출근이 주말근무라니
<drake_kr> 불쌍
<jincreator> 주말에 부모님 잔소리듣는 것보다는 낫습니다(...)
<ndsin> ㅡㅡ;
<drake_kr> 아 그건 인정
<ndsin> 커피숍이 짱
<jincreator> 근데...에어컨이 안나오네요.
<drake_kr> 돈
<drake_kr> 발밑에서 안 나오나요
<jincreator> 네, 안나요네요.
<jincreator> 주말이라 끈 것 같아요.
<jincreator> ...다른 데 스위치가 있나?
<drake_kr> 덥겠네요
<drake_kr> 아마 중앙집중식일듯
<jincreator> 다행히 그렇게 많이 덥지는 않네요. 오늘 비가 오는 것도 있고 해서...
<grr> ni hao
<ndsin> 어제 술 많이 안드셨나요
<jincreator> grr 님, 안녕하세요.
<grr> ni hao
<jincreator> 전 술을 안해서...
<ndsin> 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 저야 뭐
<drake_kr> 용산까지 갔다가 제가 gg
<jincreator> 응? 어제요?
<drake_kr> 넵
<jincreator> (...)
<ndsin> 크흑
<ndsin> 저도 어제 마구마구 마시고 싶은 심정이었는데
<grr>  /_\
<drake_kr> jincreator: 어제 10시에 바로 답 못해서 미안요 그때 한참 2차 마시고 있었던듯
<jincreator> (...)
<jincreator> 2차 앞부분에 저랑 같이 있었습니다.
<drake_kr> 어.. 사실 어제 잘 생각 안 나요
<jincreator> 제 앞에서 문자 확인하셨으니 답장 안하신 게 당연하지요.
<jincreator> 네, 좀 취하셨으니 그러실 수도 있을 거에요.
<drake_kr> 요샌 허구헌날 이래요 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> (...)
<ndsin> 흠
<drake_kr> 오늘은 비도 오고 하니까
<drake_kr> 과학다큐멘터리나 봐야지..
<cartes9> 안녕들하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<cartes9> 어제 잘 다녀오셨나요?
<jincreator> 네, 세미나 잘 하고 왔습니다.
<ndsin> 아 벌써 2시네요
<ndsin> 보고서 언제 다 쓸려나....
<cartes9> http://a1.twimg.com/profile_images/1251739198/m_4279911f02254c468dbdcf635b068345.jpg
<cartes9> 이여자애 너무 예쁘지않나요
<ndsin> ㅡㅡ;
<ndsin> 취향이 독특하시네요
<cartes9> 잉 독특한가요?
<cartes9> 왜용?
<ndsin> ㅡㅡ;
<cartes9> 한국여자애같이 않생겨서 그런가여;
<jincreator> 지금 2002년도에 나온 델 서버(PowerEdge 1600SC) 보고 있는데 신기하네요.
<jincreator> 클럭2.4와 2.8 제온 2개 있는데 램은 512(...)
<bundo> 속쓰려서 소주로 또 달래는 중입니더 꺼억 ~
<bundo> drake_kr,  어제 잘들어 갔남 ㅎ
<jincreator> 분도님, 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> 넵
<bundo> jincreator, 서버 후지지 그거 8년전엔 좋은 거였음 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 그거 지금 부팅에 성공했습니다!
<jincreator> 근데 하드가 1만 인식되네요.
<bundo> 쩝 그게 두개 되던건디 ... 원래 레이드로 쓴건디
<jincreator> 파워도 2개 중 하나면 켜지고요.
<bundo> 암튼 저번에 말했듯이 진규가 가져 ...  ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 물론이죠! :)
<bundo> 쓰래지 처분 했음 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 쓰래기 ~ 폐품
<jincreator> 전 이런 쓰레기라도 감지덕지입니다.
<bundo> 그냥 서버 말여,,, 내장 그래픽 컴 있잖아 2개
<bundo> 그중 하나로 하면 그게 더 나을꺼임
<bundo> 집에 512 ddr 있는데 키보드 가져 갈때 가져 갈께..
<jincreator> 오, 감사합니다.
<bundo> 마우스는 공개SW 협회 무선 마우스 달라고 하면  될테고...
<bundo> 암튼 컴 두개로 하나 만들어 쓰고,,,
<bundo> 하나는 서버로 할생각 해봐
<jincreator> 그냥 컴퓨터는 제가 써야 해서 서버는 이거 그냥 하려고요. 디스크 핫 스왑도 되고요.
<bundo> 그게 더 효과 적일듯
<bundo> 알아서 혀...
<jincreator> 지금 PC 두 대 열어놓고 부품 추출하고 있습니다. :)
<bundo> rmfudy ^^;
<bundo> 그려요 알아서 하기 바람
<jincreator> 네!
<bundo> 주말엔 진짜 더 조용하고 좋쵸 ?
<jincreator> 네, 그러네요.
<jincreator> 다만 냉방이 안나오네요(...)
<bundo> 헉 ~
<bundo> 토요일 나오던데.. 음
<bundo> 난 일요일엔 가본적 없심
<bundo> 아마도 온도 낮아서 그럴수도 있음
<bundo> 오늘 온도 25도 임
<jincreator> 아, 그러셨군요.
<jincreator> 하긴 오늘 비도 오고 하니까요.
<bundo> 전에 보니깐 토요일도 냉방 되더라고요
<bundo> 토요일도 출근하는 다른 사무실 직원 들 있거든
<bundo> 다른층 ~~
<bundo> 니파는 개뿔출근 안함 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 오늘도 직원분들이신지는 모르겠는데 엘리베이터에 여러 명 타시던데요.
<jincreator> 13층은 아무도 없고요. ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 건너편이 소프트웨어 공학센터 인거 알지 ...?
<bundo> 거기 직장 찐짜 신의 직장임
<jincreator> 네, MK 님 인턴으로 일하셨던 곳이죠.
<bundo> 아니  거기 맑
<bundo> 아니  거기 말고 .. 엘리 베이터 내려서
<bundo> 반대편
<jincreator> 아, 네. 어딘지 알 것 같아요.
<bundo> NIPA 산하 소프트웨어 공학센터
<jincreator> 근데 무려 신의 직장이라고요?
<bundo> 그런데 들어 가면 대학원 공부 가능혀
<bundo> 직장 다니면서 대학원 공부 가능
<bundo> 대기업 보다 헐 낳음
<jincreator> 오, 그렇군요.
<bundo> ENTR 같은 곳임
<jincreator> ETRI요?
<bundo> 어 스펠 미스 ~~
<bundo> han9k 밀어 넣으려다 실패 함 쩝
<bundo> 나이가 현준이 가 많커든요
<bundo> 석사 경우 32살 미만 이어야 한데요
<bundo> 만으로
<jincreator> 아, 나이 제한이 있었군요.
<bundo> 학사는 아마 28쯤 일꺼 같음
<bundo> 30일까나? 음
<jincreator> ...10년 쯤 남았군요.
<ndsin> 3년 남았네요
<ndsin> 아 나이만 먹어가는구나
<jincreator> ...슬슬 이런 말을 들을 때 남의 말 같지가 않아져요.
<bundo> 난 빨리 50 되고 싶은디 ㅎ
<bundo> 지천명 = 50
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 요즘 사는게 좀 우울해서 으헝
<jincreator> 공자보다 빨리 지천명 찍으시면 되죠.
<ndsin> 나이만 먹어가니까 그게 더 슬프게 느껴짐 ㅜㅜ
<bundo> 그니깐 연애 좀 하세요
<ndsin> ㅜㅜ
<ndsin> 연애 하고 싶은데 여자가 엄슴 ㅜㅜ
<bundo> 전에는 우분투 세미나 오세요 하고 부탁 많이 했는데...
<bundo> 이젠 아님
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 제발 연애 하고 오지 마세요 임
<jincreator> 여자가 없으면 남자랑...
<ndsin> ....
<ndsin> 올해는 꼭 여자 만나야겠네요
<jincreator> 근처에 여자가 없으면 끌어들이세요. 엔신님이 어디에 계시던 뒤를 졸졸 따라다니도록...
<ndsin> 하나씩 풀어나가야지
<ndsin> 일단 시럽자 탈출부터
<bundo> 어 직장 나온겨?
<ndsin> ㅋㅋ월요일날 결정되요
<ndsin> 나갈지 남을지
<bundo> 흐 ~
<ndsin> 2주간 팀장님하고 협의하고 있는데
<ndsin> 너무 질질 끌어서 월요일날 만나서 결정짓기로 함 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 나오게 되면 오픈스택 하청 회사 알아 봐 줄까요?
<bundo> KT 하청인데...
<ndsin> 돈 마니주나요 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 모름 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 머 하청업체 다 그렇고 그렇잖아요
<bundo> 용역 회사 같음 ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 내 보기엔 용역 회사임
<ndsin> 일단 월요일날 쇼부를 우선적으로 봐야겠죠 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 쩝 직장 관두고 옮기고가 무지 스트래스인데..
<ndsin> 저도 안옮겼으면해요 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 그 스트래스를 상당한거 하고 같다고 하더라고요
<ndsin> 그래서 협의중인거라 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 펜택 다닌는거 아니지 ?
<ndsin> 아뇨 작은 보안회사 다녀요
<bundo> 난 웃긴게...
<bundo> 년봉 1900짜리 소개 해달래서
<bundo> 허광남 한테 혼나고 나서
<bundo> 이제 그런 곳은 소개 안하기로 했어요
<ndsin> 음
<ndsin> 머라고 혼낫나요 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 혼났나요 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 형이 그런거 소개 해주니깐 한국 IT 노동자가 힘든거에요 ...
<bundo> 쩝
<ndsin> ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 2500이하는 소개 하지 마세요
<bundo> 헤헤
<ndsin> 그럴려구요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 근데 웃긴게 사장급들은
<bundo> 새직원 년봉 아껴서 돈벌라고 하거든요
<bundo> 난 몰랐음 요즘 년봉 시세를...
<ndsin> 인건비 아끼는게 젤 효과 좋죠 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 하긴 난 1996년에 1600받은건디
<bundo> 그때 지금 물가 반이죠
<bundo> 1950 받았어요
<bundo> 인천수협서
<bundo> 보너스 1300%
<ndsin> 으허 보너스 대박
<bundo> 흐
<bundo> 본봉 74만원인데..
<bundo> 머 수당 이거 저거 해서... 대충 ~
<bundo> 그떄 신한은행은 2300 주었답니다.
<bundo> 1996년도 죠
<ndsin> 크흐
<bundo> 좋은 시절 이었어요
<bundo> 취직도 잘되고,...
<bundo> 일도 조금 하고 ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 전 지금도 일하고 있;;;
<bundo> 아 요즘 부러운건 토요일 노는 건데...
<grr>  /_\
<bundo> 그래서 회사 차리고 나도 토요일 일요일 놀 계획입니다.
<drake_kr> 흠..
<drake_kr> grr :: 잘 다녀왔노
<ndsin> 흠
<ndsin> 저는 매일 놀고 싶....
<drake_kr> 저처럼 놀고 싶은지~?
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> drake_kr: 네, 젊은놈이 죽은대라 분위기가 참...
<ndsin> 카드값 300 묶여 있어서
<ndsin> 마냥 놀수도 없긴 한데 ㅜㅜ
<bundo> 에휴 인하대생들 ...
<drake_kr> 전 카드를 안 써서 빚은 없지요
<ndsin> 흐흐흐흡흐흐흡
<bundo> 대신 drake_kr 는  빛이 있잖아 LED 빛 , 빨간머리빛
<drake_kr> 머리빗도 있어용
<bundo> 지각생하고 잘지내 봐요 정말 좋아하는 동생임 아니 동지랄까..
<drake_kr> 그럴생각입니다
<drake_kr> 아 빨리 가을이 오고 겨울이 왔으면 좋겠다
<bundo> 그래서 어제 안내려 간건디... 흐 아침에 개고생 했어요 덮고 후덮지끈하고..
<bundo> 여름 술마시기 좀 귀찮죠 더워서
<drake_kr> 정신을 잃어서 (...)
<bundo> 그래도 잘 들어 갔다니 다행입니다.
<bundo> 아 무료 통화가 1시간 5분이나 남았다니....
<kkb110> 피진 네이트온 되시는분 있나요 전 안되네요????
<dddd> 리눅스 우분투동영상 끊김이 있는데 여러분들도 그런가요?
<dddd> 아무도 안계신가요??
<cartes9> 안녕하세요
<cartes9> 저도 그렇더군요
<cartes9> 같은 하드웨어로 리눅스가 윈도XP보다 느리던뎅
<cartes9> 이상함
<cartes9> 하드웨어가속기능이 제대로 않되서 그런감
<dddd> 어떤 방법 없을까요??
<dddd> 그럼 리눅스 에서는 다들..동영상 안보시나요??
<dddd> 플레이어를 다른거를 써야할까요?:?
<jincreator> 모든 동영상이 다 그런가요?
<cartes9> VLC Player 좋대요
<jincreator> 아으, 하드 점퍼가 안빼지네요.
<cartes9> 진사마// 아직 코분투 사무실이에요?
<jincreator> 진사마라니... 아무튼 네.
<dddd> ㅣ다른 설정바업ㅂ은 없나요
<dddd> 코덱 업뎃이라든지..
<jincreator> 지금 우분투 버전이 몇이신가요?
<dddd> 최신버젼이요
<jincreator> /usr/share/example-content/Ubuntu_Free_Culture_Showcase/에 들어가면 How fast.ogg 라는 동영상이 있습니다. 재생이 잘 되나요?
<dddd> 리눅스 설치하고
<dddd> 유니티 3d라는걸 꼭 설정해줘야 하나요?
<jincreator> 아뇨.
<jincreator> 하고 싶은 사람들만 쓰면 됩니다.
<dddd> 동영상끊기는 문제는 해결할수 없는걸까요?
<jincreator> /usr/share/example-content/Ubuntu_Free_Culture_Showcase/에 들어가면 How fast.ogg 라는 동영상이 있습니다. 이것도 끊기나요?
<dddd> 아니요...그건 안끊기네요
<jincreator> 그래픽 모델이 어떻게 되시나요?
<dddd> 인텔 내장이요;
<dddd> 그래픽카드 업데이트 설정같은거 따로해줘야 하나요?
<jincreator> 아뇨, 인텔 내장이면 일반적으로 그런 것 없습니다.
<jincreator> 지금 끊기신다는 동영상이 고해상도의 H264인가요?
<dddd> 아니요...
<dddd> 그런거아닌데요 ㅠㅠ
<cartes9> 720p 이런거에요?
<dddd> 1기가 짜리그냥 소스코등 여화인데요 ㅠㅠ
<cartes9> ㅠㅠ
<cartes9> 포멧하고 윈도XP까세.. (퍽!)
<jincreator> 그 동영상을 재생하시고 위 메뉴에서 "동영상"->"속성"을 누르면 오른쪽에 속성이 뜹니다. "비디오"라는 진한 글씨 아래에 뭐라고 뜨죠?
<jincreator> 특히 코덱이요.
<dddd> 720 X400
<dddd> dvix mpeg-4 version5
<dddd> 라고 뜨네요;
<jincreator> ...컴퓨터 사양이 좀 (심하게) 낮으셔서 그런 게 아닌지요.
<jincreator> 혹시 넷북이신가요?
<bundo> 컴피즈 끄면 좀 갠찮킨 합니다.
<bundo> 저사양에선 컴피즈 킨상태에서 동영상이 좀 끊기죠
<dddd> 아닌데요;;하하
<dddd> 램 3기가에 씨피유 2기가 듀얼코어
<dddd> 이정도면 많이 낮은건가요?
<jincreator> (...)
<bundo> 전 인텔 915인데... 우분투 에서 720P ,까지는 가능합니다.
<dddd> 많이 낮은거에요/??
<dddd> 제노트북 정도면??;
<ndsin> 램 8기가에 i7 코어정도는 되어야 노트북이라고 하지요(자랑)
<Seony> dddd: 충분히 좋은 사양입니다. 다만 왜 끊기는지는 여기 계신 분들도 원인을 알 수 없어서 그런 것 뿐입니다...
<jincreator> ...램 2기가에 펜티엄 듀얼코어인 제 노트북은 나가 죽어야겠군요.
<ndsin> 사망판정 꽝꽝
<ndsin> 농담이구요 ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 보통 동영상 끊기는 경우가 코덱 문제이나 드라이버 문제가 많지요
<dddd> 어떻게 해결해야할까요...하하
<ndsin> 특정 동영상만 끊기는거라면 코덱 문제일 확율이 높을꺼 같아요
<ndsin> 해당 동영상의 코덱을 확인해서 다른 버전으로 설치해보거나 하는 것이 좋을듯
<jincreator> VLC 미디어 플레이어 등을 설치해보세요. VLC는 자체적인 내장 코덱, 즉 다른 코덱으로 재생하게 됩니다.
<dddd> 설치 명령어좀 알수 있을까요?
<jincreator> 우분투 소프트웨어 센터 들어가서 검색해서 설치하시면 됩니다.
<jincreator> 또는 sudo apt-get install vlc
<jincreator> bundo 님, 근데 여기 일정 시간 지나면 원래 불 자동으로 꺼지나요?
<bundo> 모르겠음
<bundo> 다시 가서 켜 보세요
<jincreator> 지금 2번째라서요.
<jincreator> 틀림없이 (아마 이 층 전체를 통틀어) 사람이 없는데 말이죠.
<jincreator> ...우분투 귀신인가?
<bundo> 아마 타이머 기능 아닌가 추측중
<bundo> 아 난 닭 삶아 먹자는데 작은 아들은치킨 먹자로 싸우는 중
<jincreator> 닭을 뜨거운 기름에 삶아드세요.
<dddd> vlc 로..해도
<dddd> 끊기네요...아미치겠당 ㅠㅠ
<jincreator> 설마, 동영상이 원래 끊기게 인코딩이 되어있다든가...
<jincreator> 퇴근(?)합니다.
<Seony> 북극곰의 실체 http://dockera.com/pics/fun/teddy.jpg ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> ...조금 전 제가 사는 아파트 정전이었네요.
<drake_kr> 헐
#ubuntu-ko 2013-07-22
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Nymph> 하이~
<nymph> (ㅡㅡ ) ( ㅡㅡ)
<nymph> 들어왔다..
<nymph> 제 글이 보이시는 분?
<nymph> Seony: 하이요~
<Seony> Hi
<Seony> 잘 보여
<nymph> 앗~
<nymph> Seony: 정말 이야기 하고 싶었어요..
<nymph> Seony: 바쁘신가요? 시간을 보니까 저녁 7시쯤이네요..
<Seony> 잉? 왜?
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<samahui> 글잘보입니다~
<samahui> 전 바빠서 ~ 일하러~~~슝~
#ubuntu-ko 2013-07-23
<readytoact> 웹개발자 구합니당-
<autowiz2012> act
<readytoact> -0-;;;
<readytoact> 앜
<autowiz2012> long time no see . T.T
<readytoact> ㅠㅠ 네
<autowiz2012> no hangul -_-;; sorry
<readytoact> 그렇네요. -_-;;;
<Work^Seony> 퇴근!
<NamedA> hello
<readytoact> 리눅스용 한글2008 시디키를 잃어버렸더니 -_-.. 대책이 없네요
<Work^Seony> ahoops_, 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 일찍 오셨네요
<ahoops_> 네..
<ahoops_> 이사를했는데 어찌된일인지 ㅠ
<ahoops_> 컴터 2대가 안켜지네요….
<Work^Seony> 안켜진다는 얘기는, 전원 자체가 안들어오는 거에요?
<Work^Seony> 아니면 전원은 들어오는데 화면이 안들어온다는 거에요?
<ahoops_> 하나는 전원이 들어왔다나갔다하구요.
<ahoops_> 하나는 화면만 안들어오고요.
<Work^Seony> 데탑이죠?
<ahoops_> 네..
<Work^Seony> 제 경험상 말씀드리자면,
<Work^Seony> 화면만 안들어오는 경우에는, 만약 그래픽 카드가 꼽혀있는 데탑이라면, 뺐다가 다시 꽂아보세요
<ahoops_> 고장났다고 하지마세요. 어차피 고치는거보다 사는게 더 싸니;;
<Work^Seony> 보통 부품이 살짝 빠져서 그런경우가 대부분이었거든요
<ahoops_> 근데요.
<ahoops_> 전부 원보드에요;
<Work^Seony> 그럼 램이라도요
<ahoops_> 램이 삑쌀이났나..
<Work^Seony> 램이든 PCI 카드든, 살짝 엇나가면 저러는 경우가 100%에요
<ahoops_> 완전 좋은 i7인데
<Work^Seony> 보통, 데탑을 발 밑에 두고 쓰는 경우 발로 데탑을 툭툭 치다보면 그런 경우가 종종 있구요, 옮기다 그런 경우도 있꼬... 암튼 그래요
<ahoops_> 네..
<ahoops_> 거기도 컴부품들 잘 삭죠?
<Work^Seony> 전원이 들어왔다나갔다 하는 경우는... 일단 먼저 집에 들어오는 전기의 상태를 확인해보셔야...
<Work^Seony> 음... 삭는 것까지는 확실히 모르겠어요.
<ahoops_> 전기는 ups에 물려있어서 무리는 없는것같아요..
<Work^Seony> 근데 대충 보면 고장은 잘나는거 같아요
<ahoops_> 전 일년안되었는데 usb포트가 삭아서
<ahoops_> 이제 안들어가네요..
<ahoops_> 종종보면 안에 도마뱀 알까놓고 그러네요..;;
<Work^Seony> 헐... 여기는 1년도 안되서 삭을 정도는 아니에요
<ahoops_> 좀따가 일찍..
<ahoops_> 컴프레셔 있는곳을 알아내서
<ahoops_> 본체들고 가서 한번 털라구요.
<Work^Seony> 청소기로 빨아들이는 것도 좋을 거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 청소기 없이 살아요..
<Work^Seony> 저희집 청소기가 5마력짜리라, 빨대 좁은거 갖다대면 다 빨려요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 청소기살돈이면 일년 헬퍼고용비 나와요;;
<Work^Seony> 헐...
<ahoops_> 그정도는 아니겠구나;;
<ahoops_> 반년은 고용할듯
<Work^Seony> 반년이라도 그냥 고용하는게 낫겠는데요
<Work^Seony> 기계는 고장날 확률이 높으니..
<ahoops_> 전기세도 안나오고;;
<ahoops_> 근데 혼자살아서요. 혹시나 쟤가 나 만졌어!! 할까봐
<ahoops_> 그냥 혼자삽니다 ㅡㅡ;
<Work^Seony> 아.. 그런 위험도 있꾼요.  많이 들어봤어요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 이사도 실패하고 ㅠ
<ahoops_> 분명히 아침에 통화해서 오후에 계약서 쓰자고 하니깐 오케이해놓고 오후에 가보니 짱개랑 계약했다고 나몰라라;;
<ahoops_> 덕분에 다시 쪽방생활이에요 ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 헐...
<Work^Seony> 짜증나시겠네요..
<ahoops_> 집자체가 별로 없어서 풀하우스 구할려면, 또 다시 내년이맘때나 가능하다는게 문제에요..
<ahoops_> 일년단위 계약이라;;
<ahoops_> 겨울엔 당연히 하이시즌이라 불가능하구 젝일 ㅠ
<ahoops_> 이건다 서니님탓.
<ahoops_> 게이넘 말을 믿으면 안되는거였는데..젠장!
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 벌써 수욜이군요..
<Work^Seony> 여기는 화요일이에요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오늘은 극장표 50% 세일하는 날이라, 퍼시픽 림 보러 갑니다 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 쳇
<ahoops_> 저도 문화생활해보고싶어요.
<ahoops_> 극장갈려면 배타고 나가서 차타고 한시간반가야 가능 ㅠㅠ;
<Work^Seony> 뭐든, 다 누리고 살기는 힘든 세상이네요
<ahoops_> 다가 아니고 조금도 누리기 힘든거같아요..
<Work^Seony> 그건 거기서 사셔서... ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> ㅠ
<ahoops_> LTE 모뎀을 사는게 최대이슈인데요.
<ahoops_> 이걸 살방법이 없어서 아무래도 조만간
<ahoops_> 다른섬에 다녀와야겠어요..
<Work^Seony> 근데, 그거 사면 거기서 쓸 수 있어요?
<ahoops_> 네.
<ahoops_> 한국같은경우는..
<ahoops_> 새로운 인터넷 서비스? 예를 들자면 3G처럼요..
<ahoops_> 저런 서비스를 한국은 제주도랑 대도시에서 제일먼저하거든요..
<ahoops_> 홍보도 되고 테스트하기도 좋으니까요.
<Work^Seony> 글쵸
<ahoops_> 필리핀에서는 이섬에서 가장먼저 해요.
<ahoops_> 근데 장비를 안파네
<ahoops_> 젝일 ㅡㅡ;;
<ahoops_> 무려 속도가 42Mbps라는데!!
<Work^Seony> 오...
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요..
<ahoops_> 1/3만나와줘도 행복해질수있는데.
<Work^Seony> 가장 먼저한다는데, 장비를 안파는건 또 무슨 경우에요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 이번에 이사한곳이 그래서 안테나 딱..보이는곳이에요.
<ahoops_> 파는 장비들이 3G장비뿐..
<ahoops_> 무선모뎀요.
<ahoops_> LTE 셀폰을 사면 되긴하는데, 제가 셀폰가지고 다니는걸 극도로 싫어해서요.
<ahoops_> (얘들이 훔쳐가서 ㅡㅡ;;)
<ahoops_> 걍 모뎀을 살라구요.
<Work^Seony> 아... 참 이래저래 불편하네요
<ahoops_> 네.
<ahoops_> 그거살려면, 차타고 한시간반가던가 뱅기타고 한시간가던가 그럼됩니다;;
<Work^Seony> 차도 한시간, 뱅기도 한시간이에요?
<ahoops_> 가까운도시로 가면 차타고 한시간이구요..
<ahoops_> 근데 어차피 배타고 이섬에서 나가서 차를 타건 배를 타건 해야하거든요.
<ahoops_> 배타고 나가기만하면 작은공항이 있어서 대도시로 뱅기타고 나갈수있어요.
<ahoops_> 그래서 대도시가서 다른것도 사올겸..뱅기타고 댕겨오는것도 한방법에요 ㅠ
<ahoops_> 근데 위험하기도해서 전 엔간하면 걍 한국에서 항공으로 받어버려요;;
<ahoops_> 가혹하죠?
<Work^Seony> 헐... 딴데서 사심이..
<ahoops_> 아 살수있는 제일 가까운곳이 저런곳에요;
<ahoops_> 그래서 요즘은 사람을 하나 알아보고있어요.
<Work^Seony> 그렇다고 다른 나라로 가기엔, 거기서 그동안 해오신 일이 너무 많겠군요
<ahoops_> 믿을수있는 친구로다가..
<ahoops_> 그친구를 아예 딴섬보내서 사오라고 하게할라구요.
<Work^Seony> 만약 현지인들이 한국사람을 돈줄 내지는 봉으로 본다면, "믿을 수 있는 친구"는 아예 없을 거라는게 제 의견이구요...
<Work^Seony> 정말 "믿을 수 있는 친구"라면, 결국 애인을 하나 만드셔야할 것 같네요
<ahoops_> 네..저도 그생각에요..
<Work^Seony> 제가 어디서 들은 얘기로는, 필리핀 여자들이 한국 남자 좋아한다고 들은거 같아요
<ahoops_> 한국남자뿐만아니고 외국인은 다 선호해요;;아주 많이요;
<Work^Seony> 음... 그러면, 일단 믿을만한 사람을 만드는 차원에서는 문제는 없는데, 사람을 고르는데에서는 고민이 있으시겠군요
<ahoops_> 네..
<ahoops_> 근데 섬이 워낙작아서 인력풀도 워낙 작아서요;
<Work^Seony> 근데, 사귀는 이성친구가 하나 생겼다쳐도, 여자를 보내기에는 좀 위험하고 그러진 않은가봐요?
<ahoops_> 로컬은 안건들어요..
<Work^Seony> 여자라도요?
<ahoops_> 외국인을 많이 털죠 ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 음... 그건 참 특이하네요.
<ahoops_> 로컬여자는 털어도 돈이 안되자나요..ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아... 뭐가 있는줄 모르는거군요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 네네.
<ahoops_> 만페소면 한국돈 30마넌인데요.
<ahoops_> 한달에 만페소 넘게버는 로컬은 거의 없으니깐요..
<Work^Seony> 그럼 현지인들 평균 월급이 대략 7,8천 정도 되나봐요?
<ahoops_> 네..그정도선에요.
<Work^Seony> 관광은 모를까, 살러 가는건 정말 위험하겠네요
<ahoops_> 그나마도 여기는 일거리가 많은거구 다른도시는 힘들죠..
<ahoops_> 섬안에서 사는건 괜찮아요.
<ahoops_> 정말안전한데요.너무 작아서 ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 답답하신가봐요...
<ahoops_> 제가 이것저것 따져보니 한달에 300만원 정도 썻더라구요.
<Work^Seony> 저는 좀 방콕족이라서, 동네 좁은건 상관없거든요..
<Work^Seony> 헐... 한국보다 더 많이..
<ahoops_> 저도 방콕쪽이라서..좁은건 괜찮아요.
<Work^Seony> 아니, 여기서도 그 정도면 돈 많이 쓰는거 같은데요
<ahoops_> 근데 대개 비참하게 사는건데 그정도 쓰는것같아요.
<Work^Seony> 저도 한달에 $2,000 내외로 쓰거든요
<Work^Seony> 게다가 와이프도 있는데.. ㅋ
<ahoops_> 흑.
<ahoops_> 차라리 여자를 구해서..
<ahoops_> 집에서 같이 살면서 밥도하고 그렇게 먹고사는게 훨씬싼듯.
<ahoops_> 리조트가서 밥먹으면 기본 천페소니;;
<ahoops_> 로컬얘들한테 야 밥먹으로가자 하면, 천페소 넘어가니깐 걔네들이 부담스러워서 안간다해요..거참 ㅡ,ㅡ;;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 나가서 먹으면 제법 예쁜곳에서 먹고 마시고하느건 문제없는데요.
<Work^Seony> 그래도 거기서는 현지인들한테 먹여주고 재워준다고 하는 조건이 같이 살만한 그런건 아니지않아요?
<ahoops_> 비치가 정말 예쁘니까;;
<ahoops_> 아.
<ahoops_> 조건부 동거정도요?
<Work^Seony> 네 뭐 그런거요
<ahoops_> 예를 들어 음.
<ahoops_> 서양얘들 주특기가..
<Work^Seony> 아... 엄청 많겠군요
<ahoops_> 한달에 2만페소 주고 같이 사는조건으로.
<Work^Seony> 헐... 용돈까지
<ahoops_> 몇달씩 데리고 사는 경우가 많죠.
<Work^Seony> 2만페소면 한국돈으로 60만원쯤 될테고..
<ahoops_> 보통 몇달씩 휴가자나요..
<Work^Seony> 60만원이면 $600이라고 쳐도 미국에서 그렇게 적은 돈은 아닌데...
<Work^Seony> 그럼 결국, 믿을만한 사람을 구하기 위해서 연애도 해야한다는 문제가.... 힘드네요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 그런경우도 있고 아니면 머, 주구장창 클럽가서 모셔오는거죠 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그래도 쉽진 않을거 아녜요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 여행오면 마음이 열리자나요.
<ahoops_> 그래서 진입장벽은 상당히 낮은것같아요.
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요...
<ahoops_> 근데 저런건 엔조이 성향이 쎈거구요..
<ahoops_> 이쪽 여자들이 상당히 개방적이면서도 상당히 독실한 카톨릭 신자도 많아서요.
<ahoops_> 참한? 처자는 진짜 꼬시는게 쉽지 많아요.
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요... 필리핀은 그래도 날씬하기라도 하지, 마이크로네시안들은 뚱뚱한게 아름다운거라 걔네들은 장난 아니에요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 하와이에서는 마이크로네시안이랑 사모안이 사회악이거든요
<Work^Seony> 굉장히 혐오해요
<Work^Seony> 외모는 둘째치고, 너무 범죄율이 높아서..
<ahoops_> ;;
<ahoops_> 총질좀하나요?
<Work^Seony> 교육열도 없고...
<Work^Seony> 하와이는 총이 불법이라서, 총질은 거의 못하구요
<Work^Seony> 여기가 미국이긴 해도, 정서는 동양쪽이라, 약간 좀 한국 깡패스러운 그런게 좀 있어요
<Work^Seony> 예를 들면, 내가 누구누구 빽이 있으니까 건드리지 말라는 식이라던가...
<ahoops_> 그래도 총질안하는게 어디에요 ㅠ;
<ahoops_> 아 지역패권주의? 뭐 그런 동네스런 분위기군요.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 하와이는 섬이라서, 찍히면 갈데가 없어요.  하와이 떠야되요
<ahoops_> 여기도 마찬가지에요..ㅋ;
<ahoops_> 클럽가서 개진상부리고 아침에 커피마시러가면, 얘들이 너 어제 너무 묵더라? ㅡ,ㅡ; 이러는분위기;;
<Work^Seony> 하여간, 걔네 둘은 좀 미개해서...
<Work^Seony> 제 친구가 얘기해준건데,
<Work^Seony> 고등학교 때 화장실에서 남녀가 둘이 그짓을 하고있다가 걸렸대요
<Work^Seony> 근데, 둘이 남매지간...
<ahoops_> 마인드가;;
<Work^Seony> 이런 애들이라서, 많은 사람들이 혐오하죠..
<Work^Seony> 교육열도 없고...
<ahoops_> 대가리가 틀려서;;
<ahoops_> 여긴 교육열하나는 쩌는데..
<ahoops_> 오늘은 마음을 가다듬고!!
<Work^Seony> 마이크로네시안들은 교육열은 커녕 애들 신발도 안신키고 길거리 돌아댕기고 그래요
<ahoops_> 나중에 제가..
<ahoops_> 사진들 대량으로 수집중이니까요.
<ahoops_> 사진들 쫙 한번보시면 ㅠ
<ahoops_> 저를 이해하실수있을거에요 ㅠ;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 넵
<ahoops_> 분명히 이 작은 섬에 백만명은 오는데..
<ahoops_> 정보가 없어;;
<ahoops_> 사는저도 어디가서 뭘먹지 하고 고민하면서 살아야하는 상황이라.
<Work^Seony> 필리핀도, 외국인이 따갈로 구사하면 현지인 대접 해주나요?
<ahoops_> 안해주죠;
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 외모가 중요하군요
<ahoops_> 아 당장 영어로도 어버버하는데 따갈로그까지 언제배워요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 타고난 분위기는 절대 속일수가 없어요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 하와이는, 그래도 여기서 학교 졸업하고 좀 오래살고 그러면 나름 현지인 대우 해줘요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 아 현지인 대우..
<ahoops_> 동네사람 대우 음.
<Work^Seony> 어차피 이민자가 워낙 많기 때문에 그런게 크게 의미가 없긴하지만..
<ahoops_> 해주긴하는데 로컬얘들은 대부분 잡일만하는 얘들이고 오너는 없어서 의미가 없어요;
<Work^Seony> 누구한테 들은 얘긴데, 거기는 사장이 종업원이랑 친하게 지내고 그러면, 진짜로 사장을 만만하게 본다고 그러더라구요
<ahoops_> 네..확실히 그래요.
<ahoops_> 저랑 조인한 여행사도 사장이 매니저를 못이기는;;
<Work^Seony> 짜르면 되잖아요
<ahoops_> 짜를수가없는게
<ahoops_> 외국인은 명의같은거를 쓸수없는 경우가 많기때문에.
<Work^Seony> 처음부터 약점을 잡히고 시작했네요.
<ahoops_> 로컬명의를 빌려야하기때문에 믿을수있는? 매니저 명의를 빌려서 배도 사고 그러는데.
<ahoops_> 이런부분에 대한 답이 법적으로 없어요.
<ahoops_> 땅도못사고 배도못사고 하다보니..
<Work^Seony> 그럼, 현지인의 명의를 빌려서 사업을 해야하는거네요
<ahoops_> 이해관계가 상당히 복잡해요..ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 너무 위험부담이 큰데요..
<ahoops_> 법인을 만들어서 보통 일을 하는데요.
<ahoops_> 법인을 만들려면 5명이상이 필요하고 그중에 외국인은 2명만 가능.
<ahoops_> 40%를 못넘는게 한계에요.
<ahoops_> 나머지 3명 로컬은 더미로 세워서 진행을 해야하는데요.
<ahoops_> 사업시작부터 약점이 있는거죠.
<Work^Seony> 어렵네요... 그럼에도 불구하고 거기서 다들 사업하려는걸보면 분명 사업이 되니까 하는걸테고..
<ahoops_> 물론 실제 금전들은 로컬더미가 건들일은 없겠지만, 인정해줘야하는 부분이 분명히 있는건 맞아요.
<ahoops_> 그래서 제일 좋은건.
<ahoops_> 로컬과 결혼을 해버리는거에요 ㅎㅎ;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 어디든, 그 나라에서 쉽게 살려면 결혼하는게 최고죠
<ahoops_> 물론 결혼은..
<ahoops_> 하기전에 애기를 만들어서
<ahoops_> 모든 재산관련된 부분은 애기앞으로 등록.
<Work^Seony> 근데 어떻게보면, 우리 입장에서는 불리해도 필리핀 정부 입장에서는 자국민을 보호하기 위하 ㄴ수단으로 볼 수 있겠네요...
<ahoops_> 네. 자국민 보호법이 엄청나게 쎄요.
<ahoops_> 결혼해서 애기를 낳고 평생을 살아도..
<ahoops_> 외국인한테는 필리핀 시민권 안줍니다.ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 결혼비자만 줄뿐..이혼하면 바로 쫓겨나고.
<Work^Seony> 음... 근데 그부분은 그 주변 대부분의 아시아 국가들이 그렇지 않아요?
<ahoops_> 네..
<ahoops_> 근데 이해는 하지만, 너무 가혹하죠.
<Work^Seony> 우리나라만 외국인 우대해주고..
<ahoops_> 한국은 어떤식으로든 민증을 주는 분위기자나요.
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 그동네 대부분의 국가들이 식민지 수탈을 겪었기 때문에, 그렇게 하는 것도 이해못할 일은 아니겠네요..
<ahoops_> 네..그런면이 쎈듯해요.
<Work^Seony> 민증을 주는 분위기라기보단, 외국인 앞에서는 경찰도 벙어리가 되는... ㅋ
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎㅎ;
<ahoops_> 이 작은섬에서 관광업을 성공하게되면.
<ahoops_> 필리핀전체에서..
<ahoops_> 네임밸류가 통하거든요.
<ahoops_> 그래서 한번 해보는중인데요..
<Work^Seony> 그러기에는, 다른 한인 업체들하고 이해관계에서 좀 복잡해지지 않아요?
<ahoops_> 현실적으로 돈보다는, 법적인 부분이랑 인적문제때문에..
<Work^Seony> 아,... 사업분야가 겹치지 않겠군요
<ahoops_> 많이 겹쳐요;;
<ahoops_> 넷상으로 진행한다해도.
<Work^Seony> 헛... 그러면 나중에 분명 충돌도...
<ahoops_> 결론은 오프라인쪽에서 만나게 되기때문에.
<ahoops_> 근데 그런부분은..
<ahoops_> 관례가 있어서요.
<ahoops_> 밀리면 밀려나는게..
<ahoops_> 인정되어지는 분위기라서요.
<Work^Seony> 순순히요?
<ahoops_> 총질하기엔 부담이 커요.
<ahoops_> 어차피 50마넌이면 서로 총질가능하니까;;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 아니 뭐 꼭 총질이라기보다는요, 다른데랑 담합을 한다거나...
<Work^Seony> 비방을 한다거나..
<ahoops_> 아.
<ahoops_> 담합 비방 쩔죠.
<Work^Seony> 여기는 예전에 마이크로네시안이나 사모안들 시켜서 협박하고 그랬거든요
<ahoops_> 하지만 전체 관광객의 10%정도가 한국인일뿐에요.
<ahoops_> 전체시장측면에서 보면..한국인시장은 작아요.
<Work^Seony> 적으면 더 피튀기잖아요
<ahoops_> 그쵸.
<ahoops_> 한국사람들끼리는 이야기도 안하고 사니까요.
<Work^Seony> 헐...
<ahoops_> 저 한국말한지 한달넘은거같은데요.
<ahoops_> 그래서 해볼만한것같아요..
<ahoops_> 어차피 서로 친하지도 않고 친하다해도 돈문제걸리면..
<ahoops_> 배신을 밥먹듯이 하기때문에요.
<Work^Seony> 음... 그럼 앞으로 정식 개업 전까지 준비기간은 얼마나 남으신 거에요?
<ahoops_> 길면 3달요.
<Work^Seony> 얼마 안남았군요
<ahoops_> 라이블러리를 통째로 바꿔서 싹 재작성중에요.
<ahoops_> 한국업체들이랑은 잘 조인안하구..
<ahoops_> 로컬얘들이랑 조인을 많이 하죠..
<Work^Seony> 그러면, 완료만 되면 로컬 업체에서 바로 시작하는 건가봐요?
<ahoops_> 한국사람들이랑은 정치를해야하니까..
<ahoops_> 궁극적으로 원하는건요.
<ahoops_> 일단 오프라인은 제가 신경쓰고싶지 않구요.
<ahoops_> 시스템만, 특히 데이터만 제가 안고가고싶어요.
<ahoops_> 오프라인쪽은 한국업체하나 잡아서 그쪽에서 다 처리하는걸로하구요.
<Work^Seony> 음.. 그런 식으로 원하는걸 정확히 구분짓는게 아무래도 사업하기 편하긴 하죠
<ahoops_> 업체는 이미 조인해놨으니.
<ahoops_> 네.
<ahoops_> 업체에서 돈좀 번다고 배신때리면 저또한 다른 업체 초이스하면 되니.
<ahoops_> 서로 이해관계때문에 장난칠일도 없공..
<ahoops_> 한국사람이 젤루 무서운거라서;;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 히든카드를 항상 준비해놔야한다는;;
<ahoops_> 일은 하면 되는데..문제는.
<ahoops_> 믿을만한 사람도없고..ㅠㅠ;
<ahoops_> 한국사람이랑 한국말 하는 것보다 로컬이랑 한국말하는 횟수가 더많고.;
<Work^Seony> 3달 동안 열심히 연애하셔야죠 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 찍어둔 처자들이 몇명있는데.
<ahoops_> 일보다 더 중요한 비지니스가 이거라서 제법 비치에 나가서 사색좀하고 살고있습니다.
<ahoops_> 진짜 잘되면? 무리없이 하와이가서 살생각도 진지하게 하고있어요 -.-;;
<Work^Seony> 잘되면 굳이 거기 안계셔도 되나봐요?
<ahoops_> 광관지가 여기하나만있는게 아니고 세계곳곳에 널려있자나요.
<Work^Seony> 음... 그렇긴 하죠
<ahoops_> 가서 열심히 노는게 업무파악이죠;
<ahoops_> 노는게 제일 효율적으로 일하는것!
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 근데 하와이는, 비치에서 맥주 마시는건 불법이라 아마 싫어하실 거에요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 그런 함정이;;
<Work^Seony> 공공장소에서 알콜음료가 불법이거든요...
<Work^Seony> 뭐 다들 알아서 몰래 마시지만..
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 미국이다보니, 술에는 좀 엄격한 편이죠
<ahoops_> 대체 어떻게 그렇게 살아갈수가 있는거죠?
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그래서 그냥 다들 자기집에서 바베큐 파티하면서 맥주 마시더라구요
<ahoops_> 네..어쩔수없이 파티문화;
<ahoops_> 샤워한판하구, 커피마시러가야겠네요;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵. 즐거운 시간 되세요
<ahoops_> 다미어
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2013-07-24
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<autowiz2012> 출근!!
<autowiz2012> My Office in Seoul at 02:42 .
#ubuntu-ko 2013-07-25
<autowiz2012> 냠.
#ubuntu-ko 2013-07-26
<Work^Seony> razgon_Gnom, 안녕하세요
<autowiz2012> 하이요~
<samahui> 하이요~
<samahui> 점심들 맛있게 드세요
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 흠..
<samahui> 블금 즐겁게 행복하게들 보내세요~
<samahui> 전 이만 퇴근합니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 칫.
#ubuntu-ko 2013-07-27
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 퍽.
<ahoops_> razgon_Gnom: 꾸벅.
<Work^Seony> ahoops_, 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 훙.
<Work^Seony> 요즘 뒤늦게 게임에 빠져서 고민이네요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> -_-;
<ahoops_> 님.
<ahoops_> 가정을 지키셔야죠..
<ahoops_> 사실..
<ahoops_> 게임을 할수있다는 환경이라는게 참 부럽군요.
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 그 정도까진 아니구요.  저는 한 3시간 이상은 연속으로 못해요.
<Work^Seony> 한 2달 전에 엑박360 사서 기어즈오브워 해보고 완전 뿅가서... ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 겜이라;;
<Work^Seony> 여지껏 게임하면서, 한번 깬거 또 깨도 싶다는 생각이 든건 기어즈오브워가 처음이었어요
<ahoops_> 전 삼국지같은거 턴제 겜좋아요.
<Work^Seony> 오,,,, 그러면 파이널 판타지 같은 JRPG류도 좋아하시겠군요
<ahoops_> 그렇긴한데.
<ahoops_> 걍 삼국지만 좋아요.
<ahoops_> 요즘 겜은 너무 어려워서;
<Work^Seony> 저도 옛날에 삼국지1 처음 해보고 세상에 뭐 이런 게임이 다 있나하고 엄청 빠져들었었죠
<ahoops_> 에딧하는맛..
<ahoops_> 노략질하구.
<Work^Seony> 나중엔 결국 이문열의 삼국지를 몇번이나 정독하게 됐고, 겜하면서 몇년 되면 이때쯤 제갈량이 나올 때가 됐는데... 하면서 겜했었어요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 삼국지만 안하고 여자를 꼬셨으면 어휴..
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: d3js 참좋군요.
<ahoops_> 프로세싱도 좋은데, 좀 애매하구.
<ahoops_> 최종보스는 WebGL이지만, 아직 브라우저 지원이 애매하구.
<ahoops_> 이건 다 서니님탓.
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 사무실에 지금 냉장고 2개만한 UPS 설치한다고 정신없네요
<ahoops_> 칫. ups도 부럽군요.
<ahoops_> 전 15분 버티는 ups 5개로 살아가는뎅.
<ahoops_> 그나마 2개는 번개맞아서 터졌음.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 여기는 가정집이 아니니깐요
<ahoops_> 아 요즘 어떤 처자가 있는데
<ahoops_> 바라보는 눈빛이 심상찮아서 제법 신경쓰이네요.
<ahoops_> 이사왔는데, 옆집처자..임.
<Work^Seony> 그 뭐더라... UPS를 컴퓨터에 연결해놓고 리눅스에서 설정하면, UPS 작동시 자동으로 셧다운하게 해주는 기능이 있떠라구요..
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 로컬이요?
<ahoops_> 아뇨 한국여자에요.
<Work^Seony> 왠 한국여자가 이사를 왔대요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 여기서 여행사 조그만거 한다하더구요.
<Work^Seony> 다 여행사군요
<ahoops_> 전부 이쪽 계열이죠 뭐;
<ahoops_> ups 자동셧다운도, ups에서 지원해줘야 가능해요. 비쌈.
<Work^Seony> 나이가 어리진 않을테고... 그래도 돈 있어야할테니, 돈은 좀 있으신 분이겠네요
<ahoops_> 돈은 관심없구.
<ahoops_> 눈빛이 아조;
<Work^Seony> 아니면 snmp 지원되는 ups는 비싼가요?
<ahoops_> 글세요.
<Work^Seony> snmp 지원되는 ups 가격만 괜찮으면, nms로 감시하면 되죠
<ahoops_> ups는 사실 한국에 있을때는 idc에서 해결해주는 문제라 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 어떤 장비든 snmp지원하면 비싸자나요.칫.
<Work^Seony> 아 그런거군요 ㅎ
<ahoops_> 공유기같은거도 좀..제발 snmp좀 지원해주지..그거 몇매가한다구 리눅쓰면서 그걸 안때려박는지..칫.
<ahoops_> 이건 다 서니님탓.
<Work^Seony> 공유기를 싼거 쓰시니까 그렇죠 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 근데 공유기에서 snmp 지원해줘봐야, 막상 nms에서 돌려보면 하나도 쓸모없어요.  차라리 컴퓨터에 설치하는 공유기 OS를 깔아쓰는게 낫지
<Work^Seony> 저 얼마 전에, 안쓰는 놋북에다 pfSense 깔아서 그걸 공유기로 쓰고,
<ahoops_> 그래두 공유기나 스위치에서 snmp지원되면 얼마나 좋은데요...
<Work^Seony> 진짜 공유기들은 AP로만 돌리는데요,
<Work^Seony> 너무 맘에 들어요.
<Work^Seony> 컴퓨터들마다 어디에 접속해서 뭐하는지 다 볼수 있고,
<ahoops_> 그렇게하면 공유기의 의미가 없자나요.
<Work^Seony> 안티바이러스 스캔에 리버스 프록시에..
<Work^Seony> snmp 쓰는 것보다 훨 낫던데요
<ahoops_> 그런걸 싸그리 공유기에서 처리해줘야 이쁘징.
<Work^Seony> 게다가 컴퓨터들마다 데이터 통신 얼마나 했는지, tcp인지 udp인지 등등..
<ahoops_> 하긴 머, 이사와서 옆집 인터넷 훔쳐쓰는 주제에.;
<Work^Seony> 어떤 파일 주고받았는지 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 글구.
<Work^Seony> 뭐 하여간 아주 맘에 들어요
<Work^Seony> 집에 컴퓨터 남아돌 때 왜 이걸로 안썼는지 후회 되더라구요
<ahoops_> 맥용 ftp 클라이언트 왜 다 공짜아닙니까.
<Work^Seony> 저는 공짜만 쓰는데요
<ahoops_> 아 컴터를 아예 하나 할당해서 모든 나쁜짓시키는건 의미없단깐요. 전기세아까움.
<Work^Seony> 싸이버덕 쓰면 되죠
<ahoops_> 공짜 완전 이쁜거 먼데영.
<ahoops_> 싸이버덕? 확실히 공짜에요?
<ahoops_> 보구요..훙.
<Work^Seony> 네 링크 드리죠
<Work^Seony> FTP 클라이언트계의 절대지존인 가상오리를 모르시다니...
<Work^Seony> http://cyberduck.ch/
<ahoops_> 짱개작품인가.
<Work^Seony> 아뇨
<Work^Seony> ch가 짱깨 도메인인가요? 아닐텐데
<ahoops_> cn인가..
<ahoops_> 이게 왜 파일이 zip이다냐.
<Work^Seony> ch는 스위스네요
<ahoops_> 네..
<ahoops_> 27메가야;;뚜앙.
<ahoops_> 안이쁘면 안댐.
<Work^Seony> 오리는, 파일을 주고받는거라면 현존하는 거의 모든 프로토콜을 다 지원하는걸로 알고있어요
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
#ubuntu-ko 2013-07-28
<DarkCircle_> 대화가 필요해 -0- 방.
 * DarkCircle_ 밥먹자~
<Shark> 배고파~
#ubuntu-ko 2014-07-21
<samahui_> 안녕하세요
<samahui_> 점심시간이 가까워 졌군요. 점심 식사들맛있게 하세요
<ihavnoth> http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/%EC%B4%88%EC%9B%90%EB%B3%B5%EC%A7%91_%EC%82%AC%EA%B1%B4
<myobot> [링크 제목] 초원복집 사건 - 위키백과, 우리 모두의 백과사전
<ihavnoth> 김기춘은 여기저기 나오는군요
<ihavnoth> 인기인이에요...
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 안녕하세요.
<readytoact> (__)
<bluedusk> 월급을 받아도
<bluedusk> 공인인증서가 만료되어 이체를 못하는
<bluedusk> 안타까운 현실을 어케 해야 할까요?
<orion203> 은행 고~
<PotatoGim> 혹시 위키 쓰시는 분 계신가요?
<Markers> 조용하군요;
<bluedusk> 넴
<Seony> 플스3 한글판 타이틀을 사려니, 배송도 그렇고 여러모로 고민이네요..
<Seony> 중고를 사야하는데...
<samahui> 중고 타이틀 뭐 사시려고요?
<samahui> 게임기 쪽과 담쌓은지 좀 되서 중고 시세도 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 뭐 왠만큼 재밌다고 이름난건 거의다 구매하고 싶긴한데, 비용도 만만치 않네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 일단 돈이야 제가 내는건데, 식구들한테 보내달라고 부탁하려니 게임 보낸다고 잔소리 할까봐서요 ㅋㅋ
<doublehy> 맥북에 우분투 14.04 깔아보신분 계신가요
<Markers> doublehy 설치 안되시나요?
<doublehy> ê·¸
<doublehy> 설치해도크게문제가없는지
<doublehy> 궁금해서...
<yemharc> 많아요
<samahui> 버추얼 박스로는 해봤습니다만... 맥분에 우분투를 그냥 설치 하는거면 ... 맥은 OS와 소프트웨어가 맞아야 맥다운지라 비추입니다
<doublehy> 크..
<doublehy> 역시그런가요
<yemharc> 막 아작나고 하는건 아닌데
<doublehy> 버추얼박스로
<doublehy> 해보고싶은데
<yemharc> 1. 배터리 관리 안됨
<yemharc> 2. 발열 제어 안됨
<samahui> Seony: 게임산다고 뭐라고 하면 한글! 이 그리워서 산다고 하세요 ㅎㅎ
<doublehy> 램이 4기가인지라
<yemharc> 3. 전체적인 I/O 스피드 다운
<doublehy> 아하..
<samahui> 남에게 부탁하는것보다는 안전하고 믿을 수 있으면서 부담도 덜 되자나요 ㅎㅎ;
<Seony> samahui: 그렇긴 해요.  일단 동생이 애 보느라 시간이 없는 관계로, 부탁할 사람이 어머니 밖에 없다는 사실이.. ㅋ
<samahui> 램 4기가여도 버박으로 잘돌아갑니다
<samahui> 2기가 정도만 주고 돌리세요
<samahui> 물론 32비트 버젼으로다가 ㅎㅎ ;;
<yemharc> 뭘 돌리냐에 따라 좀 다르긴 한데...
<doublehy> 아
<doublehy> 괜찮나요?
<doublehy> 음...
<doublehy> 돌려봤자
<yemharc> 맥북 모델이 뭔가요
<doublehy> vim정도...?
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;; 어머님께 부탁이면 좀 그렇긴 하겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<doublehy> 2014년형 에어요
<yemharc> vim 쓰실거면 그냥 맥으로;;
<yemharc> 프로? 에어?
<doublehy> 에어입니당!
<samahui> Vim쓰는거면 맥으로 그냥 하시는게..
<doublehy> ê·¸
<doublehy> 리눅스환경을
<doublehy> 접해보고싶어서이구요
<yemharc> 똑같아요
<yemharc> 음
<doublehy> vim은지금도쓰고있죵
<yemharc> 에어라도 그냥 64비트에 2기가 CPU 코어 2개
<yemharc> 정도로 세팅하면 무난합니다.
<yemharc> 그래픽 메모리는 64 ~ 128 사이
<doublehy> 괜찮은가요?
<samahui> 어떻게 설치하건 잘돌아가고 잘작동합니다
<doublehy> 일반
<doublehy> 윈도우데스크탑은어떨까요
<samahui> 듀얼이상의 CPU에 2기가 메모리만 잡아주면 우분투 쓸만하게 돌아갑니다
<doublehy> 똑같이 램 4기가에
<yemharc> 가상머신 세팅에서 레티나 지원은 체크 해제 하시고
<doublehy> 64비트인데
<doublehy> 아하..
<Seony> doublehy님은 일단 이것부터 읽고오셔야할듯 싶네요.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KoreanTeam/IRC_Rules
<doublehy> 크
<myobot> [링크 제목] KoreanTeam/IRC_Rules - Ubuntu Wiki
<doublehy> 네 읽고오겠습니다
<Seony> 방화벽을 돌리니까, 웹사이트 접속할 때 html 헤더가 없으면 아예 보여주질 않네요
<Markers> 맥북 사고서 다른 os를 쓰시겟다닝 ㅠㅠ 노트북이 아깝...
<Seony> 제 생각에도... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 다른 os 쓰기 좋은 놋북이 얼마나 많은데요...
<doublehy> os x도 잘쓰고있습니다만.. 옛날부터 우분투는 써보고 싶던 운영체제였거든요.
<Seony> 우분투는 걍 버츄얼박스로 쓰세요.
<doublehy> 네 그렇게하는게 좋겠네요!
<Seony> 저는 버츄얼박스로 동시에 우분투 4-5개씩 돌리는데요
<bluedusk> Seony, 구글코리아에서도 사람 뽑네요
<bluedusk> http://www.bloter.net/archives/199904
<myobot> [링크 제목] [취업人] “내 손으로 짠 코딩, 글로벌 구글 서비스가 됩니다” | Bloter.net
<Seony> bluedusk: 프로그래머 뽑나보네요 ㅎㅎ
<doublehy> 오오 구글코리아..
<yemharc> 가상머신 5개라......
<Markers> 근데 구글 코리아는 음.....
<doublehy> 램이 8기가정도 되면 원활한 우분투 이용이 가능할까요?
<Markers> 그냥 구글 쪽 개발 업무를 하나요? 그냥 현지화 이런 업무할거 같은데
<Markers> 충분히 쓰고도 남을거 같아요. 제 짧은 소견으론...
<doublehy> 그렇군요
<yemharc> doublehy: 어느 OS건간에 하드웨어 성능보다 뭘 할지가 필요 성능을 가릅니다
<Markers> 제가 집에서 개인적으로 돌리고 있는 가상머신위의 리눅스도 램 1기가 주고 잇는데 hdd 문제가 아닌이상 그냥 날아다녀요
<yemharc> 저처럼 콘솔만 사용하면 램 36메가 덜렁 주고 20개도 띄울 수 있어요
<Markers> 현재 학교에서 서버 운영중인데 24기가 램 달아놓고 가상머신 12개 돌리고 있는 -_-;;
<yemharc> 저런
<yemharc> 학교에 돈 더 쓰고 자원공유좀 해달라 하세요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 학교에서 운영하는 서버 치고는 램을 너무 적게 달았네요...
<Markers> 저거 그냥 일반 대학원 연구실 개인 서버라는거
<Seony> 저는, 제 개인 데스크탑만 64기가인데요...
<yemharc> 학교인데 개인?
<Markers> 연구실 서버요.
<yemharc> Seony: 부럽습니다 ㅠㅠ
<Markers> 학교 전체에서 서비스하고 이런거 아니라 -_-ㅋ 그냥 연구실에서 쓰고 있는 서버 ㅋ
<Markers> 헐…64기가..
<yemharc> laptop life를 지속하다 보니 항상 리소스 부족이에요
<Seony> yemharc: 근데 사실 뭐가 좋은지는 잘 못느끼고 살아요.  저걸 다 쓸 일이 없거든요
<yemharc> 32gb까진 풀로 땡겨봤는데 64는 장담 못하겠군요
<Markers> 램 10기가만 되어도 전 제 퍼포먼스를 컴퓨터에 못 맞출거 같은데 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 안드로이드 빌드를 동시에 8개쯤 돌리면 되려나
<yemharc> 아니 이건 램보단 CPU인가...
<Seony> 거기다 한장에 백만원이 넘는다는 엔비디아 쿼드로 k4000을 2장이나 박았는데도 리눅스에서 성능이 딸려서, 이것도 뭐가 좋은지 모르고 살아요...
<Markers> ....
<yemharc> 그건 그냥 드라이버 문제 같은데요
<Seony> 엔비디아 공식 드라이버를 받은 거에요
<yemharc> 황제펭귄이 말했죠 fxxk nVidia!
<Seony> 네 ㅋㅋ
<Markers> 흠. 보통 소스 컴파일 하고 바이너리 파일 만들면 그거 하나만 있어도 되나요? 아니면 다른 파일들 같이 있어야되나요? 소스마다 다를려나 ;
<yemharc> 그거라뇨?
<yemharc> output 바이너리요?
<Markers> 바이너리 파일이요 ‘ㅅ'
<Markers> ㅇㅇ
<Markers> 넴
<yemharc> 그건 구성하기 나름이라.......
<Markers> 흠;;;
<yemharc> 일단 그래픽적 요소가 있다면 당연히 리소스 필요하고요
<yemharc> 음악도 마찬가지
<yemharc> built-in은 없응게요
<Markers> 흠; 이거 소스 컴파일 과정 다 거리게끔해서 설치시디 만들어야되나;
<yemharc> 그 외에 프로그램 규모가 커지면 각 부분을 모듈화 해서(so 또는 dll)
<yemharc> 필요한 부분들만 로딩해서 메모리 점유율 줄이게 하고
<Markers> 보통의 경우 단독 바이너리파일만 있으면 안된다는 말씀이시군요.
<yemharc> 되려 보통의 경우 바이너리만 있음 됩니다.
<yemharc> shared lib 쓰는게 아니면요
<yemharc> 근데 이게 GUI 프로그램이 되거나
<yemharc> 사운드 효과음도 같이 난다거나
<yemharc> 하는 식이면 일단 GUI에 쓸 그래픽 이미지들(png etc. etc.)이랑 사운드 파일(wav etc.etc.)이 필요할거고요
<Markers> 그런건 아니고 시뮬레이션 프로그램을 설치하도록 만드는 설치시디를 만들어야되는데.. 이게 소스만 배포를 해서.
<yemharc> CLI ?
<Markers> 넴.
<yemharc> 짤때 shared lib 사용한거 있어요?
<yemharc> static lib하고
<Markers> 음.
<Markers> 그걸 잘 모르겟네요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 보통 그런 경우면 static lib은 따로 작동을 위해 만들어서 사용하셨을테고
<yemharc> shared는 쓰는사람이 알아서 설치하라 하시고
<yemharc> 아니면 친절하게 install.sh를 만들어 줍시다
<Markers> 일단 관련 라이브러리 땡겨오고 해서 컴파일 시키면 포트란으로 컴파일이 되서 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 그건 소스 좀 디벼 보셔야겠네
<yemharc> 정확히는 makefile 정도?
<yemharc> 아마 거기서 라이브러리 뭘 가져다 쓸건지 나올거 같은데요
<Markers> 컴파일하는데 시간이 너무 오래 걸리는거 같네요; 전에 햇을때 30~40분 걸렷던걸로 기억나는데 지금 다시 설치해보고 있는데 이건 더 넘게 걸리는거 같고 -_-;
<yemharc> 아니면 소스 짠 사람한테 가세요
<yemharc> 그게 제일 빠릅니다
<Markers> 소스 짠 사람은 불가능하고;;
<Markers> makefile을 볼 수 잇네요.
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 그럼 노가다 한판 뛰시죠
<Markers> 지금 컴파일 돌리고 있긴하지만;
<Markers> 어떤식으로?
<yemharc> 아무것도 안한 초기 설치상태 우분투를 준비한 다음
<yemharc> 실행파일을 옮겨서 ./execute 하면 "나 이거 없음" 하고 줄줄 뱉을겁니다
<yemharc> 없어질때까지 apt-get install 하시고
<yemharc> 그래도 안 없어지는건 static 이겠죠 (후비적)
<Markers> 덜덜..
<yemharc> so파일 없다고 할땐 apt-file find xxxx.so 하면 관련 패키지 알려주고요
<Markers> 근데 지금 그거 하고 있다능 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 일단 Centos 에서 하고 잇구요.
<yemharc> 빌드에만 30분 이상이면 규모도 꽤 큰거니까
<yemharc> 저게 되려 더 빠를거에요
<yemharc> 평소에 소스를 헤집고 다니신게 아니라면요
<yemharc> 그리고 아니라 믿고 싶습니다.
<Markers> 없는 디펜던시 라이브러리는 yum이나 다른곳에서 땡겨와서 설치햇구요.
<yemharc> 이미 돌아가고 있는 프로그램은 손대는게 아니에요
<yemharc> (..........먼산)
<Markers> 문제는 이걸로 소스 설치 시디 만들때
<Markers> 설치할땐 이과정 똑같이 반복할텐데 그냥 미리 컴파일 해서 나온 바이너리 파일을
<Markers> 옮겨서 실행가능하면 좋겟다 이생각햇어요 =_=;
<Markers> 그럼 옮기는 작업만 하면 되니깐;;
<Markers> ...
<yemharc> 그럼 -static 옵션 주고 빌드하면 되긴 하는데
<yemharc> 용량이 좀 많~이 커질겁니다
<Markers> 그 옵션 주면 어떻게 되는데요?
<Markers> 용량이야 머...
<yemharc> 필요한 so파일들을 바이너리 안에 다 구겨넣어요
<Markers> 설치 할 컴퓨터에 용량 가득 채워주세요 이러죠 머.
<yemharc> .........
<yemharc> 속도는 좀 빨라지긴 하겠지만 효율도 꽝이고
<yemharc> 빌드시간은 저 우주로 가고
<yemharc> 역시 제일 좋은건 install.sh 제공이........
<Markers> 얘가 만들어 내는 파일 대충 한달치 시뮬레이션 한게 4TB인데 머..
<Markers> 그래도 확실히 먼가를 할려는 목적이 생기니깐 이런게 없을까 저런게 없을까 고민을 하게 되네요;
<Markers> 전엔 그냥 까짓꺼 소스 컴파일하고 말지 햇는데
<yemharc> 이참에 full-auto install.sh 만들어보세요
<Markers> 현재 그거 만들고 있어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> configure, dependency check, make, make install
<Markers> 설정할 때 interative하게 물어봐서 expect 쓰고 있구요;
<Markers> 음 컴파일 끝났는데 40분 걸렸네요;
<Markers> 근데 실패한거 같네 ㅡㅡ;
<yemharc> 인터렉티브는 사용자의 적입니다.
<yemharc> next next 강제가 최고에요
<yemharc> (...)
<Markers> 하 40분동안 기다렷는데 실패라닝 ㅠㅠㅠ
<yemharc> next를 누른 다음에 벌어질 일을 몰라도 되는겁니다.
<yemharc> 에러 메세지를 보세요
<yemharc> clean은 하지 말고요
<Markers> 어디 함수에서 undefined reference to ‘~~~~’ 라고 나오네요
<Markers> 한 300줄 되는거 같네요;
<yemharc> 파일명도 같이 나올건데요
<yemharc> 라인넘버랑
<yemharc> 그동안 되던게 안되는거니
<yemharc> 헤더 포함하고 있는 xxx-dev 패키지 누락으로 짐작해 봅니다
<Markers> 포트란이란게 함정.
<Markers> 1년전에 햇던거 다시 봐야겟네요;
<yemharc> 포트란이면 미지의 영역이군요
<Markers> 알고싶지도 않은 영역이죠;
<GarlicChicken> 알고싶지도 않은 영역이군요 -> 똥밟았군요 (-0-);;
<samahui> 포트란을 국민학교 다닐때 배우고 20대에 일할때 사용도 했었던 1인 ... ㅜㅜ 그러나 지금은 기억나지 않아요;;
<monos> 안녕하세요
<GarlicChicken> 전 코볼이나 배우고 싶다 했는데 요새는 워낙 ... 파이썬도 자바도 모든게 다 발달돼서 ...
<samahui_> ㅜㅜ 저도 모르게 끊겨있었군요
<GarlicChicken> 포트란도 그렇고 의미가 없네요 ... 구시대의 언어들이란게 ㄱ-
<samahui_> 즐거운저녁시간들되시고 퇴근들 잘하세요
<samahui_> 특별한 경우 아니면 언어는 새로운걸 배워야죠
<GarlicChicken> C언어 같은게 아니면 ... 배워서 익혀야 할 가치가 있는 언어가 점점 줄어드록 있 ..
<samahui_> 전 이만들어가볼께요
<GarlicChicken> 드록 -> 들고
<GarlicChicken> 쉬세용 'ㅅ'/
<ihavnoth> 간만에 씨스타 때문에 avidemux 설치했네요
<ihavnoth> 슬로모션...
<Work_Seony> 아 이거 다음부터는 아얄씨 끄고 슬립모드 해놔야겠네요...
<Work_Seony> 한 시간에 한 번 꼴로 이러네...
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 즐거운 아침입니다
<samahui> 오늘 하루도 건강한 시간들 되세요
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ~
<samahui> 류뚱 경기하는군요
<samahui> 유병언은 시체로 발견되었다는데 진짜 시체인지 아니면 덥으려는 음모인지... 정말 본인 시체라면 한달넘게 죽은줄도 모르고 수사해온 경찰은 뭘 수사해온건지... 에휴
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 수사관이 사무실서 낮잠자다 걸린 판인데요 뭐
<yemharc> 한창 매실 수확기에 매실밭에서 근 두달동안 발견 못한것도 이상하고요
<razGon_Hot> 정말더운 아침입니다! 하이요!
<samahui> 안녕하세요~ 오랜만에 뵙습니다
<samahui> 서울은 흐릿해서 그런지 선선해요
<samahui> 밤세 너무 더워서 일찍 일어나 나와버렸는데 아침은 오히려 선선하니 괜찮네요
<samahui> 하지만 금방 더워지는게 함정이죠 ㅎㅎ;
<razGon_Hot> samahui: 오래간만입니다.
<samahui> 넵
<samahui> 잘지내셨죠?
<razGon_Hot> samahui: 노트북의 현자 시여!! 질문이 있습니다.
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;
<razGon_Hot> 울마눌님 물리학과 박사과정밟는다는데 노트북이 필요하답니다.
<razGon_Hot> 근데 필요로 하는게!!
<razGon_Hot> 맥이랍니다. 뭘사주는게 좋을까요?
<samahui> 맥프로요 ㅋ
<razGon_Hot> 화딱지 나는데. 맥서버 사줄까요?
<razGon_Hot> 허거!! 2백만원!!
<samahui> 맥북프로로 가는게 났지 않을까 싶은데요
<samahui> 휴대를 고려하시면 작은것도 괜찮지만 제가 과정밟을때를 생각하면 화면크고 성능 좋은게 쓸만했어요
<samahui> 성능 크게 신경쓰시는 정도 아니고 부담되시면 I5모델도 괜찮을거 같은데요
<yemharc> 물리학 박사!
<yemharc> 박사에 물리라면 역시 맥프로 풀옵션이죠!!
<yemharc> 휴대성을 중시한다면 맥북프로 13인치가 좋을거 같습니다
<samahui> 13인치 저도 추천합니다
<yemharc> 15인치도 휴대성이 나쁜건 아닌데 사이즈가 있다 보니 백팩이 필요하거든요
<yemharc> 13인치면 좀 큰 핸드백(?)에도 들어가니까요
<samahui> 맥북프로 13인치 레티나면 충분하지 않을까요?
<samahui> 논문작업같은건 집에서 한다면 외부 모니터 물려줘도 되고요... 이렇게 썬더볼트 모니터도 구입을 유도...
<samahui> 아무튼 결론은 맥북프로로 가셔야 될거 같아요
<razGon_Hot> 헉거..
<razGon_Hot> 맥북으로 가야하는 사유는요?
<razGon_Hot> 논문과 워드, PPT제작뿐일거 같은데...ㅠㅠ
<samahui> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2276633&cate1=860&cate2=869&cate3=12735&cate4=0
<myobot> [링크 제목] APPLE 맥북프로 ME865KH/A (정품) 종합정보 행복쇼핑의 시작 ! 다나와 (가격비교) - Danawa.com
<samahui> 요놈 정도면 150대에 구입가능하군요
<yemharc> 맥으로 가야하는 이유요?
<samahui> 최저가
<samahui> 평균 160선입니다
<yemharc> 음.... 사용하기 나름이긴 합니다만 논문 쓰시는 분들이라면 대부분 papers2 가 제일 많이 꼽힐겁니다.
<samahui> 맥북프로치고 괜찮은 가격에 요 바로 위 모델과 차이는 SSD 256과 512 차이입니다
<yemharc> 다음은 scrivener겠네요
<samahui> 가격은 50만원정도 차이구요
<samahui> 40~50
<samahui> 논문은 pdf로... ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 아무튼 대충 그러하옵니다
<razGon_Hot> ㅠ.ㅠ
<samahui> 다른 기종을 찾으신다면 선택의 폭이 넓으나 맥으로 가신다면 위 추천한 놈이 딱이겠네요
<razGon_Hot> 결국은 사라는 이유군요..ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> http://macnews.tistory.com/1071
<myobot> [링크 제목] 논문관리 애플리케이션 'Papers', 전제품 30% 할인 이벤트 실시 :: Back to the Mac
<yemharc> http://gogota.tistory.com/188
<myobot> [링크 제목] DEGINTIME :: 글쓰는 재미를 알게해주는 스크리브너 즐기기 - (1)스크리브너란 무엇인가?
<yemharc> 요 두가지 때문에 논문 쓰는 분들이 맥을 좀 많이 쓰긴 해요
<yemharc> 물론 절대치로는 윈도가 압도적이긴 합니다
<samahui> 보통 윈도에 PDF라니까요
<samahui> ㅋ
<razGon_Hot> 결국은 맥의 인쇄에 대한 우위성에 기반을 둔 SW의 지배때문이라고 생각하면 되는군요.
<samahui> 아무튼 맥으로 가신다는거 다른거 사드리면 나중에 뭔가 불이익을 받으실수도...
<razGon_Hot> 정확히는 인쇄와 프리젠테이션
<razGon_Hot> 거의 간디 수준.
<razGon_Hot> ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_Hot> 맥북을 순순히 내주신다면 유혈을 피할수 있습니다.ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 맥북을 순순히 사주신다면 안심하고 밥을 드실수 있습니다...
<razGon_Hot> ㅠ,ㅠ 밥은 저희 마눌이 안해주신다는게 함정.
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Hot> 일단은 물어봐야 겠군요. 휴대성이냐 혹은 기능이냐.
<razGon_Hot> 주변 사람들과 비슷한 사양으로 하되. 가격은 싸게 가야겠군요..ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 넵
<samahui> 주변과 비슷하게 하지만 알차게
<razGon_Hot> 결국은 40만원대 노트북이 하는 방식인데...
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 솔직히 논문만 쓴다면 타이핑 좋은 TP를 추천합니다
<razGon_Hot> 역할이 똑같은데. 백만원 얹어서 살거를 생각하니 그렇습니다.
<razGon_Hot> 저도 그런식으로 생각합니다. 60-80만원대.
<razGon_Hot> 맥프로도 블록 키보드라서 자판이 별루일거 같습니다만.
<samahui> 그것도 중고를 사서 열심히 논문쓰고 되파는게 가장 남죠
<razGon_Hot> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_Hot> 근데 울와이프가..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Hot> 질문있는데요. 맥북에 USB 키보드 인식하나요?
<samahui> 당연하죠 ㅎㅎ;; 근데 맥용으로 나온거 안쓰면 자판배열이 문제죠
<samahui> 그래서 추천드리는 해피해킹프로2
<samahui> ㅋ
<samahui> 와~ 이래저래 점점 돈깨지는 소리가 들려옵니다
<samahui> 해피해킹프로2 요즘 34만원정도에 구입가능하십니다
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Hot> ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_Hot> 다른 기계식 키포드는 안되나요?
<razGon_Hot> 키보드
<samahui> 드라이버설치부터 키매핑까지 짜증나실걸요
<samahui> 물론 다른 기계식 키보드도 됩니다만
<samahui> 맥에서 쓸꺼면 맥배열로 쓰는게 편하죠
<samahui> 오호 혹시나하고 검색하다 좋은거 찾았습니다
<yemharc> usb 키보드 인식하죠
#ubuntu-ko 2014-07-22
<yemharc> usb로 된 맥 키배열 기계식도 있고요
<samahui> 19만원선에 파는 놈인데 블루투스로 작동되는 기계식키보드내요
<samahui> 맥용입니다
<yemharc> 블투도 있군요
<samahui> 아이패드에서도 쓸만하니 괜찮네요
<samahui> MATIAS LAPTOP PRO라는 놈이네요
<samahui> 그리고 솔직히 기계식이면 보통 키매핑 전환 스위치 달린놈은 맥 지원하는 놈이 좀 됩니다
<samahui> 전환만하면 쉽게 쓸수 있죠
<yemharc> 마티아스 제품이군요
<samahui> 구입전에 확인하고 구입하시면 됩니다
<yemharc> 저기가 맥용 기계식 내주는 몇 안되는 업체죠
<samahui> 네 풀사이즈도 있어요
<yemharc> 제가 가지고 있는게 저기꺼 풀사이즈거든요
<yemharc> 근데 음.....
<yemharc> 소리가 좀 커요 ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 그나저나 razGon님 좋으시겠어요. 사모님이 지름을 원하시고 그럴때는 은근슬쩍 본인도 지르시는겁니다
<yemharc> 저건 설명 보니 소리가 작다고 하는데 제껀 ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 풀사이즈는 소리 크다고 많이들 그러네요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 가끔 소리때문에 쓰는 스스로 짜증날때도 있을 정도니까요
<samahui> 근데 전 계속 기계식에 것도 청축에 무접점같은 놈만 써와서 소리 좀 있어줘야 좋아요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Hot> ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_Hot> 그냥 마눌님 자판치기에는 노트북이 별루일거 같아서 사줄려고 했는데. 마니 비싸네요..ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 원래 기계식이 비쌉니다
<samahui> 기계식 아닌건 좀 더 저렴해요
<samahui> 맥북프로 보다야 그냥 일반 맥 키보드가 났다 싶으면 그거 구입하셔도 나쁘진 않아요
<samahui> 근데 다 손에 익히기 나름인거 같네요
<samahui> 전 지금도 최고의 키감이라는 해피보다 노트북 기보드가 좋아요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 물론 구형 TP에 한정적으로요
<samahui> 참고로 요즘 기계식 키보드 일반적 가격이 10만원대인데 좀 쓸만하다 싶은건 죄다 19만원에서 20선입니다. 그리고 특별히 좋은놈이면 30대로 넘어가고요
<samahui> 맥용이 아니래도 가격이 저리 무자비해요
<razGon_Hot> 뭐 그냥 막손 하라고 하죠..ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Hot> 노트북쓰다보면 답나오겠죠.ㅋ
<razGon_Hot> 제 키보드나 바꿔야 겠습니다.
<razGon_Hot> 소음면이나 자판면이나 팬타 그래프가 좋을 거 같아요. 무선이기도 하고요.ㅋ
<razGon_Hot> 로지텍 k520
<razGon_Hot> 단. 키보드가 조금은 컴팩트해지는건 어떤가에 대한 생각을 가지고 있습니다.
<razGon_Hot> 마소의 Arc키보드는 어떤지요?
<samahui> 마소는 예전부터 키보드 잘만든다고 생각하던 업체인데 아크는 전 별루더군요. 쓰다가 누님 줘버렸어요
<samahui> 심플하고 이쁘기는한데 편하진 않더라고요
<samahui> 키감은 괜찮은 노트북 정도 였습니다
<razGon_Hot> 괜찮은 무선키보드 있을까요? 될수 잇으면 컴팩트한걸루요. 텐키리스.
<samahui> 무선보다 전 유선을 선호해서요. 요즘은 딜레이도 없고 쓸만하다지만 전 고속타이핑하는데 왠지모르게 유선아니면 불안한 극소심함이 묻어나서 그냥 유선만 써요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 그리고 무선의 경우 키감 좋은거 찾기 힘들더라고요
<samahui> 무선말고 텐키리스 추천드리는건 키배열만 익히시면 fc660c라는놈입니다
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 가격은 21만냥정도 할겁니다
<samahui> 저렴한 해피해킹프로라고 보시면되요
<razGon_Hot> ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_Hot> 왜 다들..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Hot> 로지텍 k520쓰면. 어떤급인지 아실텐데.ㅎ
<razGon_Hot> 레오폴드.ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 저렴한 기계식 한성이 있습니다
<samahui> go187 적축 추천드리겠습니다
<samahui> 8만원 선이고 아마도..
<razGon_Hot> 유선아닌가요?
<samahui> 7만원 선까지 구입 가능할지도 모르면서 유선입니다
<samahui> ㅋ
<samahui> 무선만 찾으시는건가요?
<samahui> 기계식 무선은 정말 없어요
<samahui> NEO ZELIA 라는 모델이 있었는데 수입으로 구입만 가능할거같고
<samahui> 아니면 아까 말씀드렸던 맥용이 텐키리스 무선 유일할걸요
<samahui> 기계식 아니면 키감은 제가 알 수 없는 부분으로 가버려서 추천 못드립니다
<samahui> 전 요즘 기계식만 보거든요
<razGon_Hot> 저도 기계식을 좋아하긴하는데. 문제는 유선.
<razGon_Hot> 선이 복잡하면 문제가 될수도 잇어서요
<samahui> 근데 무선으로 가시면 가격적 메리트가 별로라... 로지텍이나 마소로 가시는게 괜찮으실거예요
<razGon_Hot> 예.
<razGon_Hot> 결국은 그쪽으로.
<razGon_Hot> 일단 사놓구. 쟁여볼까요? ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Hot> 던져놓구 보는 구조.ㅋ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 마소 아크가 다른건 괜찮은데 방향키가 원키예요
<samahui> 방향키를 키 하나에 사방으로 눌려지도록 만들었더라고요
<razGon_Hot> 예 알고 있습니다.
<samahui> 공간차지는 않하는데 빠르게 사용하긴 곤란하더군요
<samahui> 그거 빼고는 전 마음에는 들었었어요
<samahui> 키감도 찰진 괜찮은 노트북 정도의 키감이라
<samahui> 쓸만은 합니다
<samahui> 그나저나 아크 나온지 오래되었는데 아직도 그대로군요
<samahui> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2310940&cate1=861&cate2=881&cate3=1006&cate4=0
<myobot> [링크 제목] Microsoft Sculpt Ergonomic Desktop (정품) 종합정보 행복쇼핑의 시작 ! 다나와 (가격비교) - Danawa.com
<samahui> 요런 재미나게 생긴놈도 있습니다
<samahui> 키보드 텐키 마우스 따로 무선입니다 ㅋ
<samahui> 병행수입보다 정품이 더 싸군요
<samahui> 만일 구입하신다면 주의하실게 이거 마우스 포함모델과 비포함모델 두가지 입니다. 포함가격이고 비포함은 8만원선이예요
<samahui> 아! 아니 병행수입이군요
<samahui> 병행수입 따로 있는데 훨 싸군요
<samahui> 2만원 차이니 ㅎㅎ;; 훨은 아닌가요?
<samahui> 전 그럼 다시 일하러 댕기올께요
<samahui> Men don't grow up, They just change their toys.
<samahui> 남자는 철이 들지 않는다, 다만 장난감을 바꿀 뿐이다! 확~ 와닫죠?
<razGon_Hot> samahui: 대박공감.ㅋ
<Seony^TP> 스위치를 공용 IP 줘서 노출시키면 위험한가요?
<samahui_TP> 아무래도 스위치 IP를 공용으로 노출시켜 놓으면 해킹 공격에 노출되기는 쉽겠죠.
<samahui_TP> 점심시간이 다되어가는군요
<samahui_TP> 전 오늘은 일찍 다녀올께요 맛있는 점심들 하세요
<razGon_Hot> samahui_TP: 맛점요!
<razGon_Hot> 저도 일때문에 은행에 다녀올까합니다. 모두 맛점하세요!
<Markers> 안녕하세요.
<Seony^TP> 퇴근합니다
<ihavnoth> svn에서 git clean -f와 같은 기능 쓸려고 하면 어떤 옵션 써야하나요?
<ihavnoth> 관리하지 않는 파일들 삭제^.^ 기능이요
<Markers> ihavnoth님 git rm 이랑 같은 건가요? clean이 ?
<bluedusk|P7120> 다음 이직하는 회사에서는
<Markers> 비슷하게 보이는 명령어가 svn cleanup이 있네요.
<ihavnoth> svn cleanup -f 했더니 의도한대로 동작하지 않네요
<ihavnoth> git rm은 git에서 관리하는 파일 삭제하고요
<ihavnoth> git clean -f 는 git에서 관리하지 않는 untracked 파일 삭제하는 옵션이에요
<ihavnoth> svn 설정을 잘 몰라서 힘드네요 ignore 설정도 잘 안되네요
<ihavnoth> http://psg9.egloos.com/2287085
<myobot> [링크 제목] Programmable Sound Generator : subversion에서 파일 ignore하기
<ihavnoth> global ignore 설정이 잘 안되네요
<Markers> ihavnoth 음 svn이랑 git의 차이때문에 없는거 같은데.
<Markers> git은 add 해서 넣어 놓는 공간이 따로 있잖아요.
<Markers> svn은 그냥 바로 커밋하는거고.
<ihavnoth> 찾았네요 ㅎㅎ
<ihavnoth> 윈도우에서 tortoisesvn 쓰는거라서 ~/.subversion/config에 설정 파일이 적용이 안되고 다른곳에 있네요
<ihavnoth> Users/account/AppData/Roaming/Subversion/config에 있는 파일이 적용되네요 -.-
<ihavnoth> global ignore는 해결했는데 git clean은 아직 못찾았네요
<ihavnoth> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/239340/automatically-remove-subversion-unversioned-files
<myobot> [링크 제목] svn - Automatically remove Subversion unversioned files - Stack Overflow
<ihavnoth> 기본 옵션에 없나보군요
<ihavnoth> 스크립트로 지우나봐요
<Markers> 찾으시는게 정확히 어떤 기능을 하시는걸 찾으시는거예요?
<ihavnoth> 저 링크에 있는거요 untracked 파일 삭제
<ihavnoth> svn status에서 앞에 ?표로 나오는거요
<ihavnoth> git clean -f랑 같은 기능이에요
<samahui> 퇴근들 잘하세요
<samahui> 저녁에 비가 많이 온다고 합니다. 비 조심하시고 잘들 들어가세요. 전 맛있게 저녁먹고 나중에 오겠습니다
<autowiz>  두둥싱 두리둥실
#ubuntu-ko 2014-07-23
<autowiz> 즐거운 하루 되세요~~
<Seony^TP> 시리얼 콘솔 서버 관리하시는 분 계세요?
<samahui> 점심들 맛있게 드셨나요? 오후에도 힘내세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<LYUSO_THINK> 안녕하세요. =)
<jasonjang> 류소님 오랫만~! 잘 지내죠?
<LYUSO_THINK> 잘 못지내지만 살 만은 합니다. ㅠㅠ
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK> ㅎㅎ.....
<orion203> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> Hi
<Nymph> Seony: 형!! 잘 지내고 계시죠? 바쁘게 지내시는거 같네요.
<Seony> Nymph: 사수 그만둔대서 인수인계 + 프로젝트까지 무지 바쁘다 ㅎㅎ
<Nymph> 헐퀴~
<Seony> 사수 나가면 좀 한가해질거 같은데
<Nymph> ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<Seony> 넌 요즘 어때?
<Nymph> 아.. 저.. 7월 초에 간 기능 정상 판정받아서
<Nymph> 이제 일자리 알아보고 있어요..
<Nymph> 그전에는 간수치가 오르락 내리락하고 그랬는데,
<Seony> 오~ 좋은 소식이네
<Nymph> 간기능 정상화 되고 나서 살도 조금오르고 의사 선생님이 이제 일 댕겨도 되겠다고 하셔서
<razGon_SHotDwon> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> razGon_SHotDwon: 안녕하세요.  오랫만에 뵙습니다
<razGon_SHotDwon> Nymph: 축하드립니다. 간기능의 회복.
<Nymph> razGon_SHotDwon: 네네 감사요..
<razGon_SHotDwon> Seony: 오래간만입니다. 어제 들어왔었는데. 어제 엄청난일이 일어났습니다.ㅠㅠ
<razGon_SHotDwon> 새로산 컴이 다운.
<Seony> 무슨 일인데요?
<Nymph> 그래도 의사샘 말로는 간 기능 정상이 이렇게 빨리 되기도 힘들데요..
<Seony> 헛!
<razGon_SHotDwon> 다시 재건 했습니다. 3시간만에.ㅋ
<razGon_SHotDwon> 역시 SSD는 달고 봐야.
<Nymph> Seony: 암튼 하와이에서 휴양이 지대한 공헌을 한걸로 저는 생각하고 있어요.. ㅎㅎ
<Nymph> 근심걱정없이 좋은 곳에서 쉬다보니 빠르게 회복된듯..
<Seony> Nymph: ㅎㅎㅎ
<Nymph> 의사샘이 나만 보면 걱정이 태산이였는데, 이제는 괜찮은거 같다고 한숨 놓으시는...
<razGon_SHotDwon> 그나저나 울마눌님에게 맥북프로를 사드리는게 나을까요? 아니면 맥북에어를 사드리는게 나을까요?
<Seony> 에어요
<razGon_SHotDwon> Nymph: 다행입니다.
<Seony> 가볍거든요
<razGon_SHotDwon> 아. 11.6인치라서 넘 화면이 작지 않냐고 하더라구요.
<Seony> 13인치 에어도 있을걸요
<razGon_SHotDwon> 해상도는 괜찮지만, 마눌은 그래도 큰거 바라더군요.
<Nymph> 13인치도 있다고 드었어요.. ㅋ
<Nymph> razGon_SHotDwon: 감사요~
<razGon_SHotDwon> 저도 에어가 나은거 같은데. 프로를 사려고 하더군요.
<razGon_SHotDwon> 저도 의사지만, 제 몸이 걱정될때가 있습니다.
<Seony> 맥북프로가 얇아도 보기보단 많이 무거워요
<Nymph> 프로는 무겁다고 하더라구요.
<razGon_SHotDwon> 내년이면 40인데..ㅠㅠ
<Nymph> 차 끌고 댕기시나요?
<Seony> razGon_SHotDwon: 저처럼 다요트를! ㅎㅎ
<Nymph> 그러면 상관없지만...
<razGon_SHotDwon> 일단은 이마트에 애플샾이 생겼는데. 들고 보라고 해야겠습니다.
<Nymph> 백팩으로 등에 지고 댕겨도 무겁다고 하시는분이 많더라능..
<razGon_SHotDwon> Seony: 건드린 일이 많아서 어느정도 마물해야 될거 같더군요.
<Seony> Nymph: 정말 무겁긴 해
<Seony> razGon_SHotDwon: 다사다난한 한 해의 중반이 넘어가네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_SHotDwon> 핸드백에 가방넣어서 다니게 하려는데. 저같으면 휴대성이라면 11.6인치 선택하라고 했습니다.
<Seony> 저는 맥북프로 팔았어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 사무실에서 지급해준 씽크패드로 충분해서...
<LYUSO_THINK> razGon_SHotDwon, 안녕하세요. =)
<LYUSO_THINK> 싱크패드를 지금 쓰는데 다음부터는 델 프리시전으로 넘어가야지 이 생각을 하고 있습니다....OTL
<Seony> 전 개인용 컴퓨터는 무조건 맥,  업무용은 걍 암거나 상관없습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 업무용으로 받은 것도 T530인데, 이걸로도 이미 넘치더라구요
<LYUSO_THINK> T530은 좋지요...
<razGon_SHotDwon> 솔직히 마눌님이 맥북을 선택한 과정이 너무 화나더라구요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 지금 E540 을 쓰는데 내구성이 음 좀 충격적이어서....ㅠㅠ
<razGon_SHotDwon> 이유도 그렇구요.
<Seony> W520 줄줄 알았는데.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> razGon_SHotDwon: 혹시 뽀대?
<LYUSO_THINK> W시리즈는 흐으 가격이 엄청나죠
<razGon_SHotDwon> 다들 그거 사용한다고 해서요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 맥북을 다들 쓴다라...... 주변에서 다들 그걸 쓴다면 직업상의 영향이 있었던 건 아닐까요... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 음... 남의 시선을 의식하시는군요...
<razGon_SHotDwon> 솔직히 그러면 그런 사유가 있을텐데. 그것을 제가 찾게 만들게 하니 그게 여간 화가나더군요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 아니면 정말로 뽀대 때문인가
<razGon_SHotDwon> 시선의식보다는 논문작성이나 프리젠테이션등을 할때 맥이 출판업등에 기여한 기술때문에 좀더 미려하게 나오는거 같아요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 아아 그건 맥으로 가는 경우가 대부분이에요. 윈도우즈 기반에서 그런 작업을 하면 특성상 좀 그런 게 있어요.
<razGon_SHotDwon> 그게 가장 큰거 같더군요. 논문 작성할때 수식이 많이 들어가서 편리한 부분이 있더군요.
<razGon_SHotDwon> 예.
<Seony> 그건, 출판업계에 종사하시는 분들한테 해당하는 얘기일 거에요.  일반 유저는 별로 크게 와닿는 부분이 없을 거 같은데요
<razGon_SHotDwon> 저는 무슨 디자이너냐? 이런말햇습니다. 솔직히 뽀대의 부분도 적지 않고요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 조판 부분에서도 윈도우즈랑 맥의 렌더링 부분 차이때문에 인쇄하고 나서 보면 묘하게 차이나는 경우가 있거든요.
<Seony> 수식으로 따지자면, LaTeX을 배우는게 몇배는 낫거든요
<Seony> 이공계에서, 컴퓨터가 아닌 전공에서 조판할 때 LaTeX을 쓰는건 이미 널리 알려져있죠...
<LYUSO_THINK> 대부분 LaTex 를 적용하지요. 이공계에서도 비슷하긴 할텐데
<LYUSO_THINK> 여튼 이런 부분을 감안한 게 아니라 일반적인 유저로서 맥북을 그냥 뽀대로 산거면 아무래도 답답하실 것 같습니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> 가장 최악의 경우는 맥북에 윈도우즈 설치해달라는 거겠지요.
<Seony> 그러게요.  인터넷 쇼핑도 안되지, 뱅킹도 안되지, 오피스도 다르지, 사용법도 다르지..
<Nymph> 제가 그래서 맥북을 안산 케이스예요..
<Nymph> 저도 집에서는 맥쓰거든요.. 근데 맥북을 사면 인터넷뱅킹을 할수가없어서..
<Nymph> 집에 윈도우즈는ㅇ ㅓㅂㅅ고...
<LYUSO_THINK> 사진 보정을 해도 그게 주가 되고 라이트룸 돌리는 데 충분하다면 맥북을 사는데 충분한 이유가 있다고 생각하고 다른게 안되도 괜찮다고 보는데
<Nymph> 윈도우즈 하나쯤은 있어야 겠다고 싶어서..
<Seony> Nymph: 얼마 전에 맥프로 샀어 ㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK> 맥이나 씽패나 다 그렇지만 이쪽은 뭔가 범용 노트북이라기보단 작업도구 같은 느낌이니까요.
<Nymph> Seony: 형이야... 충분이 쓸만하져... 근데 한국에 와봐여... 인터넷 뱅킹 어케할거임? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK> 그러고보니 요즘 노트북에는 모뎀이 달려있지 않더라구요
<LYUSO_THINK> 이것도 나름 컬쳐쇼크
<Seony> 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 직업 때문인지, 노트북에 시리얼 포트 없는게 새삼 불편해지더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 시렬'로 뭐해요? Seony
<LYUSO_THINK> 맞아요 시리얼포트가 참 아쉽더라구요.
<Seony> jasonjang: 안녕하세요.  서버랑 스위치 관리하려니 시리얼 콘솔 아니면 방법이 없더라구요
<LYUSO_THINK> PLC 나 로더나 로봇이나 보면 다 RS-232 인데
<jasonjang> 아...류소'는?
<LYUSO_THINK> USB 시리얼 컨버터는 안붙을 때가 많아서 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> ㅎ
<Seony> 오늘도 시리얼 콘솔이라 씨름하다 왔어요
<LYUSO_THINK> 저는 음...... 일단 프리랜싱이랍니다.
<Seony> 아 열받게 하는데 방법이 없네요
<LYUSO_THINK> 러기드 노트북들은 시리얼 포트가 다 있던데
<LYUSO_THINK> 의외로 비즈니스 노트북이나 모바일윅스는 시리얼 포트가 도킹 안하면 없더라구요. 도크에는 있던데....
<Seony> 저희 사무실 장비 중에서 포터블 Serial Over LAN이 있꺼든요...
<Seony> 시리얼 콘솔 서버에서는 아무 이상 없는 서버들이, 포터블에 물리면 아무 것도 안나오니....
<Seony> 내일도 이걸로 씨름해야되네요...
<LYUSO_THINK> 아 그거 저도 알아요
<LYUSO_THINK> 막 시리얼포트 60개씩 나오고 그런거
<LYUSO_THINK> 호환성 엄청 심하게 타던데
<Seony> 그게, 수십개씩 달린건 그나마 좀 나은데,
<Seony> 2개 달린 포터블은 안되네요...
<LYUSO_THINK> 호환성 문제 터지면 개인적으로 장비 바꾸는게 가장 답이다고 생각하고 있어요....
<LYUSO_THINK> 스트레스..... 으으
<Seony> 일단, 뭐 저는 선택의 여지가 없어요
<Seony> 내일 가서 씨름하고 해결이 안되면, 서버에 달린 BMC로 하던가 해야하네요...
<LYUSO_THINK> 잘 되시길 빌어봅니다.......
<ipeter> 개인 블로그 만드는데 워드프레스 괜찮을까요?
<ipeter> 요즘 워드프레스를 많이 쓰시는거 같네요
<Seony> 최고죠
<ipeter> 아.. 전 그걸 요 몇일새에 새로 알았답니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> 요즘 워드프레스 많이 쓰고
<LYUSO_THINK> node.js 기반으로는 ghost 라는 것을 쓴다고 합니다.
<Seony> 요즘이 아니라 몇년 됐어요.  전 세계적으로 최고로 잘나가는 블로그툴 중 하나에요
<ipeter> 네이버는 사용자가 많아서 퍼오거나 소통하기 좋은데, 꾸미기 너무 복잡한 감이 있구요.
<ipeter> 구글 블로거는 뭔가 정리가 잘 안되는 분위기네요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 잘나가죠 정말.
<ipeter> 아..그렇군요..
<ipeter> ghost요?
<ipeter> 그건 또 처음 들어보네요.
<ipeter> 한번 알아보겠습니다.
<ipeter> 류소님 고마워요!
<LYUSO_THINK> 넵
<Seony> 여기 채널은 메탈 좋아하시는 분이 많이 안계셔서 아쉽네요
<Seony> 에피카 이번 앨범 정말 환상적이네요...
<Seony> 작업하면서 듣다가 정신줄 놓겠는데요...
<samahui_TP> 해비메탈은 작업할때 집중이 안되지 않으세요?
<Seony> 잘 안되요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 공부할 때 음악듣는 학생들은 공부 못하는 학생이라고 생각합니다 ㅋ
<samahui_TP> 전 요즘 잔잔한 클래식 들으면서 작업중입니다 ㅎㅎ;; 태교를 위해서 집에서 듣다보니 회사에서도 듣게 되더군요
<Seony> 정말 진지하게 작업해야할 때는, 클래식이 최고에요
<samahui_TP> 중요한건 가끔 몇곡 빼고는 모르는곡 투성이라 가끔 왜 듣고 있을까 하게되요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 참고로 저는 정말 중요하게 몰입해서 작업할 때는 시크릿가든의 드림캐처를 듣습니다.
<samahui_TP> 마음은 차분해 지는데 차분이 지나치면 졸음이 와요
<samahui_TP> 드림캐처 좋아요
<LYUSO_THINK> 메탈이라
<Seony> 근데, 서버 세팅이나 건성건성 작업할 땐 메탈 최고에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 원래 제가 좀 메탈빠거든요
<LYUSO_THINK> 요즘 작업할 때에는 프로그레시브 하우스가 가장 적당하더라구요.
<samahui_TP> 건성건성 작업할대는 전 영화 틀어놔요 ㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK> 비트가 느리지도 않고 빠르지도 않고 계속 긴장을 잡아준다고 해야하나
<Seony> 메탈 오래 듣는 사람들의 최종 종착지는 대부분 재즈로 통일되는데, 저는 아직 재즈는 어렵더라구요...
<samahui_TP> 안듣고 일하시는 분은 없군요
<samahui_TP> 저도 재즈는 좋으나 어려워요
<LYUSO_THINK> 배경음악을 깔아두면 잔소리가 좀 적어지더라구요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 재즈는 아직 좀 어렵더라구요.
<Seony> 헤드폰 끼고 드림캐쳐 들으면 정말 집중 잘되요
<samahui_TP> 간혹 일을 잘하기 위해서 상사의 잔소리를 녹음해 듣는다는.. 웃지못할 부하직원의 하소연이...
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 닥달하면 잘합니다! 라더군요
<LYUSO_THINK> ㅋㅋㅋ;;;
<Seony> 그럴거면 차라리 신병훈련소 교관 목소리 녹음하라 그러죠 ㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK> 세상에 그런건 더 끔찍할겁니다.
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 일하다말고 갑자기 머리를 박는 본능이 나올지도 몰라요
<samahui_TP> 그러다 누가 건들면 관등성명 대게 되요
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 개발팀장 김아무개! 이상무!
<LYUSO_THINK> 흠 노트북 스피커가 썩 마음에 안드는데 적당하게 바꿀만한 게 뭐가있을까요.
<Seony> 제가 사용 중인 스피커 추천해드립니다.
<Seony> 작고 예쁘고 소리 좋아요
<LYUSO_THINK> 음 가지고 다닐 수 있나요?
<Seony> 음... 갖고다니기엔 살짝 무거울거 같네요
<LYUSO_THINK> 네..... ;;
<samahui_TP> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2404537&cate1=863&cate2=891&cate3=1047&cate4=17053&keyword=%BD%BA%C7%C7%C4%BF
<myobot> [링크 제목] Britz 브리츠액세서리즈 BA-R9 SoundBar 종합정보 행복쇼핑의 시작 ! 다나와 (가격비교) - Danawa.com
<LYUSO_THINK> 집에서는 모니터스피커가 굴러가다보니....
<samahui_TP> 요즘 이런 바형태의 스피커가 뜨더군요
<samahui_TP> 우선 보기좋고 두개 달아놓는거 보다 하나로 통일된느낌도 좋고... 가격도 저렴합니다 ㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK> 사운드바는 개인적으로 야마하가 아니면 순 구라라고 생각해요.
<Seony> 뭐, 공간 절약 떄문이죠
<samahui_TP> 야마하로 지르세요!
<samahui_TP> 지름신 소환!!!
<samahui_TP> 비싼게 남는겁니다
<samahui_TP> 지르세요
<LYUSO_THINK> 사운드바 원래 목적이 스피커를 별개로 설치할 수 없는 경우에 멀티체널 구현하려고 한거라
<Seony> 제가 쓰는건 요기 있네요
<ipeter> samahui_TP: 저도 클래식 음악 좋아해요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 능동 위상배열 스피커 어레이가 들어가야하는데
<Seony> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2424778&cate1=149&cate2=23085&cate3=23092&cate4=23118&keyword=%BF%C0%B5%F0%BF%C0%BF%A3%C1%F8
<myobot> [링크 제목] 오디오엔진 A2+ (해외구매) 종합정보 행복쇼핑의 시작 ! 다나와 (가격비교) - Danawa.com
<LYUSO_THINK> 아 오디오엔진 제품 정말로 좋지요.
<samahui_TP> http://item2.gmarket.co.kr/Item/detailview/Item.aspx?goodscode=496450846&GoodsSale=Y&jaehuid=200004748
<myobot> [링크 제목] G마켓 - JBL정품 CINEMA SB200 ／ SB-200 사운드바 블루투스 스피커...
<Seony> A5+랑 A2+ 중에서 고민 엄청 하다가 2로 샀어요
<Seony> 5 샀으면 사이즈 때문에 엄청 후회했을거 같아요
<LYUSO_THINK> A2+ 도 엄청 만족스럽죠. 청음해보면 큰 차이는 나지 않더라구요.
<Seony> 그렇군요
<LYUSO_THINK> 저정도 크기 북쉘프중에서는 바로 추천 들어갈 수 있는 제품이라 생각합니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> PC-Fi 를 생각하고 나왔다 판단되기도 하구요.
<samahui_TP> 요즘 2.1체널은 사운드바하나와 우퍼하나군요
<samahui_TP> ipeter님 오랜만입니다
<samahui_TP> 전 좋아한다기보다 아기를 위해 듣다보니 귀에 익었어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_TP> 물론 음악을 좋아라하기도 합니다만 제 취향은 하드락에서 락발라드 정도 입니다 ^^;;
<samahui_TP> 그닦 가리지 않는 식성이지만요.. 막귀거든요
<LYUSO_THINK> http://www.whatisasoundbar.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/sound-bar-1.jpg 사운드 바 안이 원래 이런걸 아는사람이 좀 적더라구요.
<myobot> [링크 형식] image/jpeg
<samahui_TP> 이건 뭔가요
<LYUSO_THINK> 원래 사운드바가 나온 취지대로 만든 물건의 사운드바 그릴 벗긴 모습입니다.
<samahui_TP> 저 스피커 하나하나가 다 각개 채널은 아니겠죠
<LYUSO_THINK> 네 저거 전부 다 각자 따로 작동해요.
<samahui_TP> 그렇군요;;
<samahui_TP> 괴물이군요
<samahui_TP> 한번 들어보고 싶은데요
<LYUSO_THINK> 저렇게 해서 능동 위상배열을 통해 5.1 체널을 구현합니다.
<samahui_TP> 막귀라 들어도 모르겠지만요 ㅎㅎ;; 젊고 어릴때 락한다고 소리질러대다 제 귀만 버렸어요 ㅜㅜ
<LYUSO_THINK> 음 저건 소리를 특정 방향으로 반사시켜서 구현하는거라
<Seony> 어디서 들은 얘긴데, 원래 소리로 공간감 만드는게 스피커 위치가 아니라 시간차 라고 하더라구요
<samahui_TP> 취지대로 소리가 잘나온다면 정말 괜찮겠는데요. 5.1채널에 저정도 공간만 차지한다면 완전 좋군요
<Seony> 그래서 저렇게 앞면에만 스피커가 있어도 공간감을 만들 수 있다고 들었어요
<LYUSO_THINK> 네 그렇죠. 시간차가 가장 중요합니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> 시간차와 방향성을 내려고 저렇게 많은 스피커를 사용하지요.
<samahui_TP> 카메라 못지 않게 돈깨지는 취미가 음향기기라더니.. 역시 깊은 세계군요
<LYUSO_THINK> http://data.yamaha.jp/sdb/local/products/images/8264/12074/8264_12074_1.jpg
<myobot> [링크 형식] image/jpeg
<LYUSO_THINK> 작동은 이런 방식입니다.
<Seony> 음향공학을 전공하면 싼값으로 엄청난 음향을 내는데, 그게 아니면 돈으로 발라야죠 ㅋㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK> 이번에 알리에서 앰프 찾아보는데 제가 생각하던 쓸만한 앰프가 15달러에 있더라구요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 살까말까 고민되는중. ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter>  samahui_TP 잘 지내셨나요?
<ipeter> samahui_TP: 오랫만에 뵙습니다!
<samahui_TP> 넵 ipeter님도 복귀 잘지내시는거 같아보이네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 저렇게 음향효과를 보려면 공간도 필요하겠는데
<Seony> samahui_TP: 이어폰이나 헤드폰 끼고 이거 한 번 보세요.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IXm6SuUigI
<myobot> [링크 제목] Virtual Barber Shop Hair Cut - 3D Sound (Amazing!!) - YouTube
<LYUSO_THINK> 보통 집모양 공간이면 되지요.
<Seony> 3차원 음향효과를 제대로 느끼실 수 있는 샘플인데요, 정말 끝내줍니다
<samahui_TP> 와우
<LYUSO_THINK> 홀로포닉스 기법을 사용한거네요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 저 기법도 정말 엄청 간질간질하죠.
<samahui_TP> 이어폰으로 이런 소리를 들을 수 있다니 놀라운데요
<Seony> 꼭 이어폰이나 헤드폰 끼고 집중해서 들으세요.  정말 죽여줍니다
<Seony> 처음 듣고 정말 너무 깜짝 놀랬어요
<samahui_TP> 이어폰 끼고 작업하고 있어서 바로 들어봤습니다
<Seony> 오 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 뒤에 누구 온줄알았어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 정말 죽이죠? ㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK> 요즘 저런걸로 좀비물도 녹음하더라구요.
<samahui_TP> 처음 문소리에서 헉! 하면서 뒤돌아본 1인 ㅜㅜ
<LYUSO_THINK> 바로 옆에서 그르렁 거리는 소리 숨쉬는 소리 들리는게 제맛
<Seony> 저게 원리가 시간차 라고 하더라구요
<razGon_SHotDwon> Seony: 갑자기 물어봐서 죄송한데. 한달 봉급중에서 의료보험료 비중이 얼마나 되세요?
<LYUSO_THINK> 홀로포닉스같은 경우는 시간차랑 위상차 그리고 독특한 EQ 조합에 있어요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 저거 녹음할 때 사람의 두상과 동일한 모양의 마이크를 사용하거든요.
<Seony> razGon_SHotDwon: 백만원 정도 되는거 같은데요
<LYUSO_THINK> 그래서 귓바퀴를 돌아서 울리는 소리등을 정밀하게 제현하다보니 저런 느낌을 그대로 살려내는 것이 가능합니다.
<razGon_SHotDwon> 비중이..^^;;
<Seony> razGon_SHotDwon: 아 아니다 잠시만요
<samahui_TP> LYUSO_THINK님 이쪽계통 종사자로 보일정도로 잘아시는군요
<LYUSO_THINK> 사실 외주 하는 일중에 저런거 컨설팅도 받지요. ^^;;
<samahui_TP> Seony: 미국은 의료보험이 역시 바싸군요
<samahui_TP> 역시나 ㅎㅎ;;
<LYUSO_THINK> 마음같으면 THX Engineer Level 2 따고 어디 음향업계 들어가고 싶은데
<LYUSO_THINK> 연수비랑 시험비가 너무 비싸니 그냥 마음 한 켠 꿈으로만 남아있습니다.
<Seony> razGon_SHotDwon: 세후 실수령액 때문에 사람마다 다 다른데요, 제 경우는 20% 정도 되네요
<razGon_SHotDwon> 예 그렇군요. 생각보다는 적네요.비중상.
<samahui_TP> 꿈은 언젠가 이루어집니다! 라는 생각으로 ... 언젠가 꿈 이루세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 실은 제가 세금을 좀 적게 떼고 있거든요
<ipeter> samahui_TP: 네네 그럭저럭 잘 지내고 있습니다.
<ipeter> =)
<ipeter> 잠시 잠수좀 탈께요
<LYUSO_THINK> 꿈을 이루면 좋겠네요.... ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 말씀들 나누셔요
<samahui_TP> 별로 한것도 없는데 벌서 5시가 넘었군요
<samahui_TP> 하루는 정말 짧아요
<LYUSO_THINK> 네 엄청 짧네요.
<Seony> 바쁘게 일하시니까 빨리 가죠 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 요새 본의 아니게 수학문제 풀게되었는데
<ipeter> 정말 재미있네요.
<ipeter> 진짜 수학과 나온사람들은
<ipeter> 얼마나 천재일지 궁금합니다..
<ipeter> 풀면서도 틀린는 문제들 해설보면서 이해하면 감탄을 금치 못해요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 머리가 좀 좋았으면 좋으련만..ㅠ
<ipeter> 조금 슬픕니다.
<razGon_SHotDwon> ipeter: 머리가 좋지 않으면 머리가 좋은지 나쁜지 알수 없습니다.어느경지에 올라야...
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ 나름 푼다고 푸는데 막히는 문제가 좀 있네요. 그리 어렵지 않다고 하는 수학인데 말이죠..
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 잠시 잠수좀 타겠습니다.
<razGon_SHotDwon> 저는 퇴근준비를...ㅋ
<samahui_TP> 벌써 시간이 그렇게 되었군요
<samahui_TP> 즐거운 저녁시간 되세요
<razGon_SHotDwon> 내일뵈요.^^
<samahui_TP> 저도 이만 나가볼께요 저녁먹고 오겠습니다
<samahui_TP> 즐거운 저녁시간들 보내세요 ~
<samahui_TP> 나중에 뵈요
<Seony> 메탈 좋아하시는 분은 꼭 한 번 들어보세요.  혼자 듣기 아깝네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjfTyHadU5I
<Seony> 정말 간만에 음악 듣고 감동이....
<myobot> [링크 제목] Epica - Chemical Insomnia (lyrics) - YouTube
<monos> 안녕하세요
<GarlicChicken> ㅁㄴㅇㄹ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Work_Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 요세미티 퍼블릭 베타 신청받네요
<Work_Seony> 네  근데 전 안할려구요 ㅎㅎ
<Work_Seony> 걍 정식 나오면 그때 클린설치 할 계획입니다
<Work_Seony> 이게, 맥북에서 쓰던 라이브러리를 맥프로에 그대로 덮어쓰니까 뭔가 이상해요
<Work_Seony> 클린설치를 한 번 하긴 해야하는데, 정식판 나오면 그떄 하려구요
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그리고 매버릭스에 버그가 하나 있더라구요
<yemharc> 타임머신 마이그레이션 하려니까 디스크를 못 찾는 문제가...
<Work_Seony> 그거 꽤 큰데요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 타임머신 복원은 되는데 마이그레이션이 안되서
<Work_Seony> 그냥 넘어갈 수 있는 버그는 아니군요...
<yemharc> 클린설치 -> 디스크 못찾음 -> 복원 -> 이건 클린설치인가 아닌가 (...)
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 찾아보니 말들이 많은데 아직 패치나 뭐 그런 얘기는 없는 상황이에요
<Work_Seony> 어차피 마이그레이션이라는게 결국은 라이브러리 복사하는 과정이라서, 컴퓨터 잘 아는 사람이면 별로 큰 문제는 없을텐데,... 문제는 컴퓨터를 잘 모르는 사람이네요
<yemharc> 그렇죠
#ubuntu-ko 2014-07-24
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 좋은 아침입니다.
<samahui> 비는 많이 오지만 덕분에 시원한 아침이네요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 점심 맛있게들 드세요 ~
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk|P7120> Seony, 님 계신가요?
<Seony> 네
<bluedusk|P7120> debian 기반에 rolling 업데이트 지원하는 리눅스 패포판이 있네요
<bluedusk|P7120> solydxk 라고
<Seony> 처음 보는 배포판이네요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk|P7120> 근데 디스트로와치에서 보니깐 완전 새로운건 아닌거 같아요
<Seony> 저는 사실 우분투가 롤링 했으면 했거든요...
<bluedusk|P7120> 뭐 저도 그런 바램이긴 한데
<bluedusk|P7120> 일단 놋북에 깔아보고 있어요
<bluedusk|P7120> 써보고 감상평 알려드릴께요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵.  사실 저는 일하는 사무실부터가 전부 다 우분투거든요
<Seony> 2-3 서버 제외하고는 전부 우분투라서, 우분투에 좀 익숙해야하는 상황도 있죠
<bluedusk|P7120> 근데 데비안 기반에 롤링이면 나쁘지 않을꺼 같아서.. ㅎ
<Seony> 글쵸
<bluedusk|P7120> 이런거 보면 우분투 기반에 롤링 업데이트 만드는것도 가능할꺼 같은데..
<bluedusk|P7120> 흐음.;
<Seony> 그러게요.  캐노니컬에서도 롤링 할까 했따가 왜 취소했는지 모르겠어요
<Seony> 버전 업그레이드 하면서 런칭하는 재미가 없어져서 그런가...
<bluedusk|P7120> 모르겠어요..뭐 장단점이 있겠죠.;
<bluedusk|P7120> 제가 생각하지 못한
<samahui> 일정수준 이상 개발하다 롤링하지 않을까요
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 사무실에 죄다 우분투라니
<bluedusk|P7120> 헐
<bluedusk|P7120> drake_kr, 님 안냥하세요 (__)
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 저도 연구소 집 다 우분투 혹은 그 계열이예요
<samahui> 노트북 한대만 윈도우죠
<drake_kr> 왜그래요?
<samahui> 그냥 윈도우가 싫어서? 혹은 우분투가 좋아서? 일듯한데요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> free하고 스스로 꾸미고 관리하는 재미도 크군요
<drake_kr> 스스로 꾸미고 관리하는건 윈도우도 그렇지않나요? ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 글쎄요 윈도우쓸대는 그런 생각 별로 안해본거 같네요
<bluedusk|P7120> 윈도우짱인듯해요
<bluedusk|P7120> 저도 윈도우씀
<drake_kr> 저도
<bluedusk|P7120> 윈도우 사용하는 인증샷 http://bit.ly/1A9R3Gk
<myobot> [링크 형식] image/jpeg
<samahui> 저도 필요하면 VM나 VB돌려서 쓰죠
<Seony> 혹시 우분투에서 pxe boot 설정해보신 분 계세요?
<bluedusk|P7120> 우분투요?
<Seony> 네
<bluedusk|P7120> 회사 서버 pxeboot 서버가 우분투일꺼에요
<Seony> 인터넷에서 몇몇 매뉴얼들 보면서 하고있는데, 왜 inetd를 설치하라는지 이해가 안되서요
<bluedusk|P7120> 맞네요 12.04
<bluedusk|P7120> 설치 안해도 되요
<bluedusk|P7120> 아 해야 되는구나
<bluedusk|P7120> tftpd 데몬 때문에요
<Seony> 그냥 standalone으로 돌리면 안되요?
<bluedusk|P7120> 그래도 돼요
<Seony> 참 그리고, 우분투를 pxe로 띄울려면 어떤 파일을 뽑아내야되요?
<Seony> 설명마다 다 달라서 무지 해깔리네요
<bluedusk|P7120> vmlinz 랑 initrd 만 있으면 돼요..
<bluedusk|P7120> 근데 그게 pxeboot 용으로 따로 들어가있는 배포판이 있고 아닌게 있어서
<Seony> 어떤건, 부팅씨디 마운트 시켜서 이것저것 다 복사하라는데, 배포판 버전이 달라서 없는 것도 있고 그러네요
<bluedusk|P7120> 전 마운트 시키고
<bluedusk|P7120> 실제적으로는 vmlinuz랑 initrd만 tftp로 뿌리구요
<bluedusk|P7120> 그후에 이미지들은 http로
<bluedusk|P7120> nfs로 하는 사람들도 있던데
<Seony> 음... 안되겠네요.  오픈스택 컨트롤러에서 보고 배껴야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk|P7120> 제가 rhel이랑 debian이랑 우분투 랑 기타 배포판 pxeboot 만들어봤는데
<bluedusk|P7120> 걍 배포판에 보면 boot/grub.conf 에 들어가있는 옵션 보고
<bluedusk|P7120> 비슷하게 환경 만들어주는게 젤 좋더라구요
<Seony> 뭐 복잡한건 아니구요, 그냥 서버 3대를 tftp로 부팅시킬려구 그래요
<bluedusk|P7120> pxeboot install 이 아니라 그냥 pxe booting 만?
<Seony> 네
<Seony> 서버 3대를 다른 데이터센터로 옮길 예정인데, 거기가 출입이 쉽게 되는 곳이 아니거든요
<Seony> 그래서 시리얼 콘솔부터 시작해서 만반의 준비를 해서 가는데, 대체 이걸 왜 하려는지 모르겠네요.  옮길 물건은 걍 1U 서버 하나랑 테이프 백업 장치뿐이거든요..
<bluedusk|P7120> -ㅅ-
<bluedusk|P7120> 그럼 서버상에 vmlinuz랑 initrd 파일만 tftp로 뿌려주면 받아갈텐데요
<bluedusk|P7120> 일단 커널 올라온다음에는 로컬에 있는 파티션에서 다 찾을꺼 아닌가요?
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요...
<Seony> 글쵸
<Seony> 근데, 왜 tftp pxe 부팅 시키라는지도 이해가 잘 안되요
<bluedusk|P7120> dhcpd랑
<bluedusk|P7120> 아 그게
<bluedusk|P7120> pxeboot로 부팅 시키면
<bluedusk|P7120> 일단 dhcp에서 아이피 받아오잖아요
<Seony> 네
<bluedusk|P7120> dhcpd 설정할때 뿌려주는거 있었을꺼에요
<bluedusk|P7120>     filename "pxelinux.0";
<bluedusk|P7120> 이거
<Seony> 그건 걍 서버 하나가 dhcpd 돌리면 되지않아요?
<bluedusk|P7120> 네
<bluedusk|P7120> pxelinux.0 파일 불러와서
<bluedusk|P7120> 거기에 있는 tftp 프로토콜로
<bluedusk|P7120> initrd랑 vmlinuz 이미지 를 다시 불러와서
<bluedusk|P7120> 부팅 시키는거에요
<Seony> 보통 그렇게 하는 이유가 따로 있나요?
<bluedusk|P7120> 일단 부팅하려면 initrd랑 vmlinz 가 필요하잖아요
<Seony> 네
<bluedusk|P7120> 로컬이나 시디룸이나 뭐 그러면 안에 들어있으니깐 grub에서 initrd랑 vmlinuz 경로 지정해서 부르면되는데
<bluedusk|P7120> pxeboot 시키면 일단 네트웍으로 부팅시키는거라
<bluedusk|P7120> 네트웍으로 initrd랑 vmlinuz를 땡겨와야 하잖아요
<bluedusk|P7120> 아
<Seony> 음... 그러고보니, 지금 생각해보니까 서버 2대가 스토리지 전용 머신이라서 어쩌면 자체 부팅이 안되는 기계일지도 모르겠군요
<bluedusk|P7120> 그냥 pxeboot 옵션에서
<bluedusk|P7120> 로컬에 있는거 지정해도 되겠네요
<pchero1> bluedusk foobar2000 이 보이네요. 혹시 영상/음성 쪽 일하세요? ㅎ
<bluedusk|P7120> pchero1, 아뇨 저거 음악감상용으로.;
<pchero1> 아.. ㅎ
<pchero1> 혹시나 싶어서. ㅎ
<bluedusk|P7120> Seony, 어렵게 생각마세요 걍 vmlinuz랑 initrd를 땡겨와야 하는데 그게 로컬 하드에 없으니 네트웍에서 땡겨와야 하는데 그때 쓰는게 tftpd 인거 뿐이에요
<Seony> bluedusk|P7120, 넵  알아두겠습니다.  내일 작업해야하는데 오늘 미리 준비하는 중이었거든요
<bluedusk|P7120> 넹넨
<bluedusk|P7120> Seony, 저도 담주에 openstack 교육이랑 자격증 시험보러 가요 ㅠ
<bluedusk|P7120> 떨어지면 아마 회사 나가야 할거 같은 분위기..ㅠ
<Seony> 어디 회사거에요?
<bluedusk|P7120> redhat
<bluedusk|P7120> -_-;
<Seony> 오픈스택 자격증 나오는데가 지금 미란티스 밖에 없는 줄 알았는데, 레드햇도 있었네요
<bluedusk|P7120> 그렇더라구요
<bluedusk|P7120> 근데 레드햇은 그냥 오픈스택이 아니라 자기네들이 패키징 한거 가지고 하더라구요
<bluedusk|P7120> 뭐라 하던데
<Seony> 음... 사실, 그 이유 때문에 저는 미란티스가 좋아요
<bluedusk|P7120> rdo 라고 하네요
<Seony> 미란티스에서 내세우는게, "순수 오픈스택"이거든요.  일체 코드에 변경을 하거나 자체 패치는 일절 없고,
<bluedusk|P7120> 뭐 사실 openstack 깔때 레댓꺼는 yum으로 패키지 업데이트 하면 알아서 깔리는..;
<Seony> 오로지 오픈스택 설정파일 자체만으로 최적화를 시키는게 그쪽에서 내세우는거거든요
<bluedusk|P7120> 그렇군요
<bluedusk|P7120> 설정파일도 무지 많던데.;
<yemharc> 기업 입장에선 커스텀하기 좋은 구조겠네요
<Seony> 많고, 길죠
<Seony> 커스텀하긴 좋은데, 커스텀을 안하는게 걔네들 마케팅 전략이죠
<Seony> 오로지 설정과 네트워크 설계만으로 쇼부를 치거든요
<bluedusk|P7120> 아 이거 solydxk 는 너무 간결화 시켰네요..ㅎ
<bluedusk|P7120> 깔고나니 손볼게 좀 많네요 설정 손댈것도 좀 있고
<Seony> 귀찮겠네요 ㅎ
<drake_kr> http://mwiki.ubuntu.or.kr/index.php/Vim 워 취소선 많네요 좋네요
<myobot> [링크 제목] Vim - Ubuntu Korea Community Wiki
<bluedusk|P7120> 근데 롤링업데이트 된다고 하니
<bluedusk|P7120> 한번 고생하고 만다는 생각에
<samahui_TP> 저녁 시간이군요. 퇴근들 잘하시고 저녁 맛있게들 드세요
<Seony> bluedusk|P7120, 저장소는 걍 데비안 저장소 써요?  아니면 자체 저장소에요?
<bluedusk|P7120> 넴
<bluedusk|P7120> Seony, 같이 쓰더라구요
<bluedusk|P7120> 데비안 저장소랑 자체 저장소랑
<Seony> 음... 괜찮네요
<bluedusk|P7120> 헐 vim 덕후 drake_kr 님 -_-
<drake_kr> 저 아닌데요
<Seony> bluedusk|P7120, 근데, 그러고보니 민트에서 나오는 데비안 롤링판 있지않나요?
<bluedusk|P7120> 그래요? 그건 잘 모르겠네요.;
<bluedusk|P7120> drake_kr, 음? 그럼 누굴까.. 아 drake_kr 님은 윈도우 덕후인가.; 뭐지 .. 요즘 머리가 나빠져서 ㅠ
<bluedusk|P7120> 기억력이 감퇴되는.ㅠ
<Seony> bluedusk|P7120, http://www.linuxmint.com/download_lmde.php
<myobot> [링크 제목] Download - Linux Mint
<Seony> 정확하게는 데비안 테스팅 버전으로 나오는 롤링판이네요
<Seony> 롤링업데이트는 아니지만, 데비안 테스팅이라는 배포판 자체가 끝이 없는 버전이니, 나름 "준-롤링"이라고 볼 수 있겠네요
<bluedusk|P7120> 그렇군요
<bluedusk|P7120> 일단 한글 입력기 설정부터 좀 하구 올께요..-_-;
<Seony> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다~
<samahui_TP> 저도 오늘은 이쯤에서 퇴근합니다. 나중에 뵈요 ~
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 1시간만 일찍 퉤근하시지
<samahui_TP> 넵? 왜요?
<samahui_TP> ㅜㅜ 한시간 일찍 나갔으면 나가서 밥먹고 다시 들어와서 일했겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 일찍 퉤근하는 어른이가 착한 어른이에요
<samahui_TP> ㅋ
<samahui_TP> 안그래도 그러고 싶어요
<samahui_TP> 내일뵈요 ~
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 넹
<bluedusk|P7120> 헐
<bluedusk|P7120> drake_kr, 님은 퇴근안하셔요?
<drake_kr> 저 2시에 이미 퇴근요
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk|P7120> 아니 저런
<bluedusk|P7120> 실망이 이만 저만이 아닙니다.
<bluedusk|P7120> 어쩜 이러실수 있쬬?
<Seony> 아령들기 3회째 접어들면 팔뚝이 완전 붓는군요...
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 헐 아령들기
<bluedusk|P7120> 갈증나네요
<bluedusk|P7120> 집에 가야 하나
<bluedusk|P7120> 난 왜 사무실에 남아있는가!
<drake_kr> Seony: http://rahee.tistory.com/entry/%EB%8B%A4%EC%9D%B4%EC%96%B4%ED%8A%B8-%ED%9A%A8%EA%B3%BC-%EC%A7%B1-%EC%B5%9C%EA%B3%A0%EC%9D%98-%EC%9A%B4%EB%8F%99-%EB%B2%84%ED%94%BC%ED%85%8C%EC%8A%A4%ED%8A%B8
<myobot> [링크 제목] 대놓고 바람피는 여자 :: 다이어트 효과 짱 최고의 운동 버피테스트
<Seony> 힘들어보이네요
<Seony> 저는 살 뺄려고 운동하는건 아니에오 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 군대에서 많이 하죠 저거
<bluedusk|P7120> 저거 pt잖아요
<bluedusk|P7120> 피티 몇번이였더라
<Seony> 살은 1일 1식으로 이미 뺐구요, 지금은 걍 건강유지 목적... 근육손실 방지 차원에서 하는거죠..
<drake_kr> 음 저도 후배들한테 운동하라고 하는데
<Seony> 저렇게 운동하면 560칼로리 빠진다는데, 햄버거 세트 하나에 600 칼로리가 넘죠.  얼마나 허무해요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 1일 1식하면 1000칼로리 이상이 줄어드는데.
<drake_kr> "건강이 목적이 아니야. 니 팀장을 후려패기 위함이지." <<
<bluedusk|P7120> drake_kr, 팀장을 왜 후려패나요?
<drake_kr> 어차피 운동으로 살 못 빼자나요
<drake_kr> 어이없는거 시키면 걍 해요?
<drake_kr> 안해도 되는거 시키면?
<bluedusk|P7120> 울 팀장님은
<bluedusk|P7120> 뭐 안시키던데요
<bluedusk|P7120> -_-a
<bluedusk|P7120> ㅠ_ㅠ
<drake_kr> 님은 위너자나여
<bluedusk|P7120>  후?
<drake_kr> 1.8미터 넘자나여
<bluedusk|P7120> -_-a
<bluedusk|P7120> 뭐 대단한일을 한것도 아닌데요
<bluedusk|P7120> 전 밥먹으러 가요
<bluedusk|P7120> 밥먹고 퇴근할래요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 막 출장 복귀한 오즈군 입니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 비도오고 날씨도 더운 여름입니다.
<autowiz_> 건강들 잘 챙기세요~
<monos> autowiz_: 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 네 안녕하세요
<monos> autowiz_: 님 라이블러리 업데이트 할줄 아세요?
<autowiz_> 어떤 라이브러리 업데이트 하실려는건가요?
<monos> 1.
<monos> wget http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/e/eglibc/libc6_2.18-4_armel.deb
<monos> 여기 가서 받을려니 이게 없어요
<monos> 상위 버전 찾아봐두 없어요
<autowiz_> 하위버젼은요?
<autowiz_> 그리고 어떤 장비에 쓰는 라이브러리인가요?
<monos> 하위버전도 잘 못찾겠어요
<monos> vsftpd요
<monos> wget http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/i/init-system-helpers/init-system-helpers_1.18_all.deb
<monos> http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/v/vsftpd/vsftpd_3.0.2-13_armel.deb
<monos> http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/e/eglibc/locales_2.18-4_all.deb
<autowiz_> armel 이거 ARM 에뮬레이터인가요?
<monos> 4가지 다운 받아서 설치 하면 된다고 하는데 다 버전들이 없어요
<monos> 네
<monos> 포고리눅스요
<monos> arm 미니 pc
<monos> 3.http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/v/vsftpd/vsftpd_3.0.2-13_armel.deb 이건 상위 찾아서 받았는데
<monos> 4.http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/e/eglibc/locales_2.18-4_all.deb 이것도 상위 찾아서 받았는데요
<monos> 4번을 설치 하니 다른것들을 다 설치를 못하겠더라구요
<monos> 라이블러리 버전이 안 맞아서 다 설치를 못해서 이거 데비안 다시 지우고 설치 해야 할거 같아요
<autowiz_> http://ftp.gnome.org/mirror/cdimage/snapshot/20050323/Debian/pool/main/e/eglibc/
<myobot> [링크 제목] Index of /mirror/cdimage/snapshot/20050323/Debian/pool/main/e/eglibc
<autowiz_> 여기서 한번 찾아보시겠어요?
<monos> 여기도 없네요
<autowiz_> lib6_2.18-7-armel.deb 는 있더라구요
<monos> 잠시만요
<autowiz_> 끝자리는 틀려도 한번 설치해보시는게 어떨까 해서
<monos> lib6_2.18-7-armel.deb 이거 없는데요?
<autowiz_> libc6_2.18-7_armel.deb
<monos> libc-dev-bin_2.18-7_armel.deb
<monos> 이건 있네요
<monos> 이거 설치 해두 될지
<autowiz_> 해보면 알겠지요. 그래도 그때 당시 스냅샷 이니까
<autowiz_> 저 경로에 있는 것들로 설치하면 자기들끼리는 호환성 문제 생기지는 않을거 같긴 합니다만.
<monos> 일단 해볼게요
<monos> 지금 다운 받는중
<monos> 고마워요
<monos> 안되면 데비안 지우고 재 설치 해야 되겠네요
<autowiz_> 수고 많으십니다 ^^
<monos> locales 패키지는 다음 패키지에 의존: glibc-2.13-1: 하지만:
<monos> 오류 뜨네요
<monos> locales 패키지는 다음 패키지에 의존: glibc-2.13-1: 하지만:
<monos> glibc-2.13-1 패키지는 설치하지 않았습니다.
<monos> libc6:armel(2.18-7) locales (<< 2.18)을(를) 망가뜨리며 설치함입니다.
<autowiz_> glibc 도 다시 업데이트 하시거나 force 나 nodeps 같이 의존성 무시하고 설치시도 해보시는 방법이 있지요.
<monos> 설정하려고 하는 locales의 버전은 2.13-38+deb7u3입니다
<monos> autowiz_: 님 glibc 업데이트 하는방법좀 알려주세요
<autowiz_> 명령어 뭘로 하시나요?
<monos> glibc-2.13.-1 설치 하지 않았다고 나오네요
<monos> apt-get 으로 다운 받아서 쓰는데
<monos> 없는것들은 wget으로 웹에서 다운 받아서
<monos> dpkg로 설치해요
<autowiz_> glibc 는 여기저기 많이 쓰이는데 다른버젼이 설치되어있거나 설치가 안된거 같네요
<monos> 네
<monos> 버전이 안 맞아서 그런거 같아요
<monos> 제가 너무 이거저것 깔아서
<autowiz_> glibc 도 다운 받으시거나  , repository 경로를 추가해버리는방법이 있는데
<autowiz_> 선택은 상황에 따라서 -_-;;
<monos> glibc-2.13-1 이걸 한번 깔아보고 싶은데요 어떻게 해야 될까요?
<autowiz_> https://packages.debian.org/wheezy/glibc-2.13-1
<myobot> [링크 제목] Debian -- Details of package glibc-2.13-1 in wheezy
<autowiz_> 버쳘 패키지라고 해서 저 아래 목록들 다 설치하면 된다는데 저도 저런적은 실제로 없어서 잘 모르겠습니다.
<monos> autowiz_: 님 감사해요 대충 어떻게 된거 같긴한데 어떻게 되었는지는 모르겠어요
<monos> vsftpd 3.0.2 설치 했네요
<autowiz_> 다행입니다.
<monos> autowiz_: 님 혹시 vsftpd 설정에 대해 아세요?
<autowiz_> 처음하면 패키지 의존성때문에 힘들고 어렵고 포기할려고 하는데 한 5번 넘어가면 할만해져요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 저도 뭐 대부분 그냥 기본설정으로 써서요
<autowiz_> root login 만 허용하는정도
<monos> autowiz_: vsftpd.conf 에서 anonymous로만 들어가지고 계정 만들어서 들어 갈려면 하면 안 되요
<autowiz_> naver 에 vsftp 설정이라고 치면 왠만큼 나오지 않을까 싶기도 하구요
<monos> autowiz_: 루트 로그인 허용하는방법을 알고 싶습니다.
<monos> autowiz_: 어차피 루트로만 쓰는 컴퓨터라서
<autowiz_> http://wifida.tistory.com/47
<myobot> [링크 제목] 나는 저장소다! :: vsftpd root 계정 사용하기
<autowiz_> 예전부터 ftpusers 라는 파일은 그 파일에 있는 계정은 로그인이 차단되게 되어 있었습니다.
<autowiz_> 그래서 주석처리하고 reload 나 restart 하면 적용될껍니다.
<monos> autowiz_: 님 아무리 찾아도 /etc/vsftpd/user_list 가 엇는데요
<monos> 없는데요
<monos> autowiz_: 이걸 방이랑 파일을 만들어주어야 할까요?
<autowiz_> /etc/vsftpd 디렉토리는 있나요?
<monos> autowiz_: 네 저두 본거 같아서 아무리 찾아두 없어요
<monos> autowiz_: 저두 저 파일을 어디서 본거 같은데 아무리 찾아도 안보이네요
<autowiz_> 좀 찾아볼께요
<autowiz_> dpkg -L vsftpd 해보세요
<autowiz_> 뭐뭐가 있는지 한번 봅시다.
<jasonjang> vsftp 설정 도움말은 웹 상에 참 많은데... ㅎ어렵지 않아요. 겁내지 마시고 천천 따라하면 배움에 큰 도움이 될꺼요
<monos> "//etc/pam.d/vsftpd
<monos> autowiz_: 방 자체가 없네요
<autowiz_> ls -al /etc/ftpusers 있나요?
<monos> 네
<monos> 그건 있네요
<monos> # /etc/ftpusers: list of users disallowed FTP access. See ftpusers(5).
<monos> 여기 루트에서 주석 처리 할게요
<autowiz_> find  /etc  -name  "*ftpusers*"
<autowiz_> 이렇게 찾아봤으면 더 빠를뻔 했네요
<monos> 어라 그래도 안되네요
<monos> 게정만 넣으면 접속이 안되고 anonymous로만 접속이 되네요
<autowiz_> local_enable=YES
<autowiz_> 이건 어떤가요?
<monos> 안되네요
<monos> 응답:	331 Please specify the password.
<autowiz_> root 패스워드 설정은 되어 있나요?
<monos> 응답:	500 OOPS: vsftpd: refusing to run with writable root inside chroot()
<monos> root에 패스워드 있어요
<monos> root // root에요
<monos> 오류:	Critical error: 서버에 연결하지 못함
<autowiz_> chroot 설정 모조리 꺼버리시고
<monos> 네
<autowiz_> 설정 변경 적용은 어떻게 하셨나요?
<monos> service vsftpd stop
<monos> service vsftpd start
<autowiz_> 정상적으로 잘 꺼지고 잘 켜지는거지요?
<monos> sp
<monos> 네
<monos> ok
<monos> 초록색으로 떠요
<monos> 이게 안되어서
<monos> 3.0.2로 라이블러리 업데이트 해서 고생해서 다시 깔았는데
<monos> 다시 커고 꺼질때 에러 나서
<monos> 그건 고쳤는데 이제 설정이 말썽이네요
<monos> root로 들어 갈려면 안되네요
<monos> autowiz_: 님 혹시 ssh로 저 컴퓨터 들어와서 조금 보실래요?
<autowiz_> 네 그럴까요?
<monos> autowiz_: monos.iptime.org
<monos> autowiz_: root // root
<autowiz_> ftp 클라이언트가 없나보네요 으음.
<autowiz_> 로그인 잘 되는데요.
<autowiz_> 22 랑 21 포트랑 다른서버로 포트포워딩 되어 있나요?
<monos> 22번은 ssh
<monos> 21은 ftp요
<monos> 22번은 sftp도 되던데요
<monos> 그런데 지금 하니 되네요
<monos> autowiz_: 님이 멀 건드신거에요?
<autowiz_> 저는 그냥 들어가서
<autowiz_> netstat -an | grep :21\
<autowiz_> 해본거 밖에 없는데요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 나중엔 꼭 비번 바꾸세요
<autowiz_> 여기 방 이야기한거 기록 남아서
<monos> 이거 개인서버 장난감이라
<autowiz_> 웹에서 아무나 볼 수 있을꺼에요
<monos> 뭐 해킹당해도 문제 없어요
<monos> 그런가요?
<autowiz_> 잘못하면 경유지로 ㅎㅎ . 뭐 기분도 나쁘구요
<monos> 뭐 다시 깔면서 또 공부하면 되요
<autowiz_> 뭐 다 해결된거 같네요
<monos> 그런데 이게 해결은 되었는데
<monos> 어떻게 해결 되었는지를 몰라서 그게 문제네요
<autowiz_> 그럼 설정을 다시 돌려보면 됩니다.
<autowiz_> /etc/ftpusers 에 root 주석 풀고
<autowiz_> 재시작 하면 막힐꺼에요 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 상위 폴더 ㅂ볼려면
<monos> chroot_local_user=YES
<monos> 이거 맞죠?
<autowiz_> chroot 를 걸면 로컬유저들은 로그인 할때 자기 홈디렉토리 밖으로 못나가게 됩니다.
<autowiz_> 자신의 홈디렉토리를 루트 처럼 보이게 만들어버리는 기능입니다.
<monos> chroot_local_user=YES 이걸 걸어 버리니 또 접속이 안되네요
<monos> autowiz_: 님 원인을 찾았네요
<monos> chroot_local_user=YES -> 이놈을 No 만들어버리니 문제 없이 잘 됩니다.
<monos> autowiz_: 님 고맙습니다.
<monos> autowiz_: 님 만나서 데비안 새로 설치 안해도 다 해결할수 있었습니다.
<autowiz_> chroot 는 생각보다 설정하고 신경써야 할 부분이 참 많은 기능입니다. 보안상 좋기는 하지만
<monos> autowiz_: 님 만나겸 한가지 더 궁금한게 있는데요 제가 실패를 많이 한건데 여쭤보고 싶네요
<monos> autowiz_: 커널 업데이트 하면서 실패를 자꾸 해서 커널 업데이트 하는 방법을 알고 싶습니다.
<autowiz_> 어떤 명령으로 업데이트 하실려고 하셨는데, 어떤 에러가 발생하던가요? 증상은?
<monos> autowiz_: 에러는 없는데요 증상은 리부팅하면 부팅이 안됨
<autowiz_> 어느버젼에서 어느버젼으로 올리신건가요?
<monos> 잠시만요
<monos> 최신 버전
<monos> 잠시만요 제가 한거 적어드릴게요
<monos> wget https://www.dropbox.com/s/9cl1xi2iwk7yu86/linux-3.15.3-kirkwood-tld-1-bodhi.tar.bz2
<myobot> [링크 제목] Dropbox - linux-3.15.3-kirkwood-tld-1-bodhi.tar.bz2
<monos> tar -xjf linux-3.15.3-kirkwood-tld-1-bodhi.tar.bz2
<monos> tar -xvjf linux-3.15.3-kirkwood-tld-1-bodhi.tar.bz2
<monos> apt-get remove flash-kernel
<monos> dpkg -i linux-image-3.15.3-kirkwood-tld-1_1.0_armel.deb
<monos> mkimage -A arm -O linux -T kernel -C none -a 0x00008000 -e 0x00008000 -n Linux-3.15.3-kirkwood-tld-1 -d /boot/vmlinuz-3.15.3-kirkwood-tld-1 /boot/uImage
<monos> mkimage -A arm -O linux -T ramdisk -C gzip -a 0x00000000 -e 0x00000000 -n initramfs-3.15.3-kirkwood-tld-1 -d /boot/initrd.img-3.15.3-kirkwood-tld-1 /boot/uInitrd
<monos> sync
<monos> shutdown -r now
<monos> autowiz_: 님 이러면 부팅 불가능이요
<autowiz_> 부팅 안될때 화면은 어떤거 나오나요?
<DarkCircle> 부트로더에 등록 하셨나요?
<monos> DarkCircle: 님 부트로더 등록하는걸 할줄 모르겠어요
<monos> autowiz_: 부팅이 안되고 그냥 검은화면요
<DarkCircle> 부트로더를 뭘 쓰는지부터 알면 구글 대에~충 검색하면 나오지 않나요?
<monos> DarkCircle: 유부트 인가 그거 써요
<monos> DarkCircle: Uboot 맞네요
<DarkCircle> 자 그러면 문서 검색부터 (고릉 -ㅅ- )
<autowiz_> /lib/modules/ 디렉토리에
<autowiz_> 장치 드라이버들 ko 파일들로 들어있는데 이게 호환이 안되는수도 있고 , 어쩌면 커널 자체 문제일지도 모르겠습니다. arm 쪽은 제가 경험이 없어서
<autowiz_> 잘 모르겠네요
<autowiz_> 저 안되면 커널 직접 빌드 하셔서 올려보시는 방법도 있습니다.
<monos> autowiz_: 님 혹시 계신가요?
<autowiz_> 네
<monos> 아파치에 webdav 설치 해보셨어요?
<autowiz_> 아직이요
<monos> 아무이상 없이 설치 된거 같은데 클라이언트로 접속할려니 아무리 접속해도 접속이 안되요
<autowiz_> 한가지 한가지 점검 해봐야 하겠지요....
#ubuntu-ko 2014-07-25
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> libreoffice를 리버 오피스라고 읽나요? 리브레오피스라고 읽나요?
<ihavnoth> 리브오피스처럼 들리네요
<ihavnoth> 리브(러)오피스인가?
<yemharc> 둘 다 사용합니다
<yemharc> 리버, 리브레 둘 다 사용하는데
<yemharc> 영어 발음상으로는 리버가 주로 쓰이고
<yemharc> 유럽권 같은데선 리브레 라고 발음한다는군요
<ihavnoth> 네~ 감사합니다
<autowiz_> 으미~ 또 출장 고고싱~
<autowiz_> 즐거운 불금 되세요~~
<bluedusk|P7120> 츌장!!
<samahui> 외근!
<samahui> 날이 너무 덥네요
<samahui> 습하니 비올거 같아서 우산은 챙겨왔는데 기습성 소나기만 잠깐 내리고 해쨍쨍 무지 찌는군요
<DarkCircle> http://news.donga.com/Main/3/all/20140725/65432365/2
<myobot> [링크 제목] 스타벅스 15주년, 25일 3시부터 아이스커피 무료 제공 : 뉴스 : 동아닷컴
<samahui> 어쩐지 지나오는길에 스타벅스에 줄이 줄줄 서있더라니
<samahui> 다들 대머리 후보들이였군요
<Nymph> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 둘만 일하는 사무실에서 한 명이 그만두니까, 할일이 장난 아니군요...
<Nymph> 잉?
<Nymph> 둘만 일하는 사무실?
<Seony> 울 사무실은 직원이 달랑 두명이잖아
<Nymph> 와~ 그냥 혼자 다해야하는 상황이네요.. 힘드시겠습니다.
<Seony> 두명이 단과대학 전체를 컨트롤 하는거야
<Nymph> 이제 한명이 전체를 컨트롤 하게 생겼군요~
<Seony> 글치 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 인터넷에 굴러댕기는 php로 작성한 AES 256 암호화/복호화 파일 줏어다 좀 수정해서 쓸만하게 만들었는데,
<Seony> 이거 학교에서 무지 맘에 들어하네...  주립대학교 전체로 퍼뜨리면 어떡하지
<Seony> 갑지가 걱정되네
<Nymph> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Nymph> AES 256 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 마치 알고리즘을 내가 작성한 것 같은 분위기야
<Nymph> 맞지요.. 알고리즘 구현이.
<Nymph> 전에 댕기던 회사에서 AES 256 구현해서 썼었는데
<Nymph> 그거 생각나네요. ㅋ
<Seony> 난 걍 인터넷에 누가 작성한거 가져다 좀 수정만 했거든 ㅎㅎ
<Nymph> 근데 사람들은 AES 256 알고리즘 이해하고 수정하고 패치한것으로 보는거죠.
<Nymph> 기본적으로 AES 256 알고리즘을 모르면 못하는 거니까.
<Nymph> 사실이긴 하죠.. ㅋ
<Seony> 컴 모르는 사람이면 괜찮은데, 개발자들은 내가 PHP로 구현한 줄 알아 ㅎㅎ
<Nymph> 뭐.. 패치하는것도 중요한 일이니까 나름 인정받아도 될듯한데요 뭐.
<Seony> 만약 학교 전체로 퍼져나가면 얘기해줄께 ㅋ
<Seony> 주립대 총원이 4만명이라는데..
<Seony> 일단 우리 학교만 써도 영광인데 ㅋ
<Nymph> ㅋㅋ
<Nymph> 하와이는 연일 땡볕이네요.. 그런데도 30도가 안 넘으니.. 마냥 신기..
<Seony> 며칠 전에 엄청나게 더웠다가, 다시 시원해졌어
<Seony> 너무 더워서 한국인줄 알았어
<Seony> 한국 가면 이렇겠구나~ 하고 잠깐이나마 한국 체험을 할 수 있었찌 ㅋㅋ
<Nymph> 에잉~ 한국이라뇨!! 습도가 다르잖아요.. 오늘 아침 서울 기온이 28C 에 습도가 83% 였어요..
<Nymph> 가만히 앉아 잇어도 땀이 줄줄~
<Seony> 며칠 전에 습도가 엄청났거든
<Seony> 선풍기를 돌려도 덥더라고
<Nymph> 하와이에 습도가 놓은 날도 있군요.. 내가 갔을때는 그런날이 별루 없어서. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 너 왔을 때는 날씨가 좋을 때지
<Seony> 여기도 여름은 힘들어
<Nymph> 거기서 오후 한 3시만 되면 운동한답시고 달리고 걷고 달리고~ 막 이러면 땀이 줄줄 나다가도 걸어서 집에 오다보면 땀이 다름.. 깜놀~
<Nymph> 뭔 이런 나라가 다 있나 싶었어요..
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Nymph> 그러고보니 운동해야할 시간이네요... 운동 댕겨와야겠네요~ ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 수고해
<samahui> 불타는 금요일 화끈하게들 보내세요~
<samahui> 나중에 뵈요~
<bluedusk|P7120> 나도 퇴근해요
<bluedusk|P7120> ㅃㅃ
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> autowiz: 님 안녕하세요
<monos> yaru22: 님 안녕하세요
<yaru22> 안녕하세요
<monos> yaru22: 님 혹시 Piwigo 깔아보셨어요?
<yaru22> 그게 뭔지 잘 모르겠는데요.
<monos> 웹서버에 켈러리 나오는거요
<monos> 사진
<monos> 아파치에 한번 적용시켜 볼려고 하는데 잘안되어서요
<yaru22> 아.. 흠 ; 저는 잘 모르겠네요.
<yaru22> 도움이 못되서 죄송~
<monos> yaru22: 아니에요 제가 검색더 해보고 문서 많이 읽어보면 답이 나오겠죠
<monos> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-07-26
<monos> 안녕하세요
<C0D3r> 안녕하세요!!
<jasonjang> Hi~
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-07-27
<orion203> 하이~
<GarlicChicken> 으어우어
<monos> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요 (__)
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> DarkCircle: 님 안녕하세요
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2015-07-20
<ubuntuUser> 안녕 하세요
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<ubuntuUser> win7하고 xubuntu 듀얼부팅 하고 싶은데 어떻게 해요
<HolyKnight> 멀티부팅?
<ubuntuUser> 네
<HolyKnight> 해본적이 없지만 추측해보자면
<HolyKnight> 윈도설치후 우분투 설치하면 될듯해유.
<HolyKnight> 나머지 구체적 내용은 담 분이...
<ubuntuUser> 알겠습니다
<ubuntuUser> 그리고 우분투 종류가 Kubuntu, Edubuntu 등 여러가지가 있던데 뭐가 다르죠?
<jun> Edubuntu는 처음 듣는거네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 저도 듀얼부팅을 해본적이 없어서 패스! ㅎ
<HolyKnight> 걍
<HolyKnight> Gui가 좀 다르다는거?
<HolyKnight> 에듀분투는 교육적 프로그램이
<HolyKnight> 좀더 들어가있다네유
<jun> 아하..그르쿤요... 처음 설치하시는거면 mint가 좋을텐데요...ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 디자인을 따지면 Elemenatry OS ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 나갔네
<jun> 그러게요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<jun> 안녕하세요~~~
<jun> 전 잠시 리붓좀 하고 오겠습니다~
<jun> 다시 돌아왔습니다!! ㅎㅎ
<jun> 지금 생각해보니 전 듀얼부팅을 쓸 필요가 없었네요;;;; ㅎㅎㅎ 가상화 띄워서 쓰고 있으니;;;ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<jun> 전 오늘도 뜬금없이 엑셀과 싸우고 있습니다 -_-;;;
<HolyKnight> http://m.clien.net/cs3/board?bo_style=view&bo_table=park&page=11&wr_id=39542084
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<jun> 여자가 진짜 센스 있네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<samahui_ws> 점심 맛나게들 드시고 피곤한 월요일 힘차게 즐겁게 보내세요
<jun> 점심 먹고 나니 힘이 안나구.. 졸음이 몰려오네요;;;
<HolyKnight> http://minilogue.net/
<jun> 홀리님께서 만드신거예요?
<jun> 이런걸 어떻게 만드는건지.. 시도는 해보고 싶지만... 배울라면 1년은 걸리겠죠..? 더 걸리려나?
<HolyKnight> 아니예유
<HolyKnight> 저거
<HolyKnight> 누군가가 오버스택플로우처럼 만든거예유
<HolyKnight> 거긴 영어밖에 없으니 우리나라말로 운영되는 사이트를
<HolyKnight> 만들어보시는거가타유.
<jun> 그런가유~?? 전 홀리님이 만든건줄 알았쥬~
<HolyKnight> 어익후
<HolyKnight> 본좌는 개초보라 사이트
<HolyKnight> 만들능력안돼유
<jun> ㅎㅎㅎ 백종원 따라하기에 맛들리셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 백종원 유명하기전부터
<HolyKnight> 사용했어유
<jun> ㅎㅎㅎ 홀리님이 대전분이셨죠 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 음?
<bluedusk> 개초보는 전데요
<bluedusk> 컴맹이지만 개초보임
<jun> 전 컴터는 그냥 기계라고 생각하는중입니다... 윈도우 입문반에 있사옵니다 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 전 윈도우도 못쓰겠어서
<bluedusk> 걍 포기하고 안쓴지 몇년 된듯..
<jun> 우와... 졸음이 몰려와요...ㅜㅜ
<hyoungmin> 안녕하세요~
<jun> 안녕하십니까~
<hyoungmin> 으어어 c 언어 아시는분 계신가요?
<hyoungmin> 고등학생 혼자 개발중인데 많이 어렵네요 ㅠ
<jun> C언어는.... 안한지가 3~4년 된지라;;;
<jun> 간단한 C언어는 여기 채팅방에서 금방 짜주실 분들 많으실텐데요;;
<jun> 아 나가셨구나..;;
<bluedusk> 넹 저 찾으신거간요?
<jun> 아까 Hyoungmin님께서 C언어 잘하시는 분 찾으시길래요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 다시 들어오셨네요 ㅎㅎ
<Hyoungmin> s네네
<Hyoungmin> 저 잠깐
<Hyoungmin> 새로고침 했었어요
<Hyoungmin> 다름이아니고
<Hyoungmin> 관심있는 고등학생끼리 프로젝트를 하나 진행하고 있는데
<Hyoungmin> 코딩에 기술적 어려움에 부딛혔네요 ㅠ
<jun> 무슨 프로젝트인지는 모르겠으나... 굳이 C언어로;;;;
<Hyoungmin> 아두이노로 만들어서요 ...
<Hyoungmin> c 언어 베이스네요
<Hyoungmin> 사실 저는 파이썬만 배워가지고 아두이노 개발이 많이 어렵네요 ㅠ
<jun> 아두이노........ 블덕님 아시나요..? 전 아두이노 오늘 처음 들어봐요 ㅜㅜ
<jun> 임베디드 같은건가..?
<Hyoungmin> 네네
<Hyoungmin> 도플러 효과로 센서에서 값 받아와서 속도 값을 내는 건데
<Hyoungmin> 어렵네요 ㅠ
<jun> ............................................
<jun> 전 오늘도 패스! 죄송합니다
<Hyoungmin> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 전 컴맹이라 그런거몰라요
<jun> 블덕님 또 시작하셨따 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Hyoungmin> ㅠㅜ
<jun> 별수 있나요... 쓸수 있는 함수 보고.. 컴파일했을때 어떤 에러뜨는지 보고...
<jun> 전 C를 임베디드쪽으론 거의 해보질 않아서리;;
<Hyoungmin> 넵넵 ... 한번 열심히 해보겠습니다.
<jun> 제가 괜한 이야기 해서 희망을 줬다가 절망을 팍팍 심어준거 아닌가 모르겠네요
<Hyoungmin> ㅋㅋ 아닙니다. ㅎㅎ
<jun> 조금씩 비가 오나 싶더니 또 안오네요... 오늘 안에 비가 오긴 올꺼 같은데....
<jun> 퇴근전까지 비가 안왔으면 싶네요
<HolyKnight> 블루찡..
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<bluedusk> 저 찾으셨나요?
<HolyKnight> 인사예유
<bluedusk> 아 전또 아가씨라도 소개시켜주시려고 찾으시는줄 알ㅇ고 ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> @heyjude_august: 어제 시카고다녀와 피곤한몸으로 만두국을 끓였는데 남편이 "그래 이렇게 간단하게 먹음 되지"라고 해서 순간 살의를 느낌...멸치다시마국물 맛있게 내는거 간단하지 않거든? 파랑 계란은 지들이 알아서 국물로 투신하냐?
<sungku> 안녕하세요. 우분투 초보 입니다. 잘부탁드립니다
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 요리 진짜 쉽지않죠...
<Seony> 저는 요리는 할 줄 모르지만 관심은 많은 편인데요,
<Seony> 사람들이 요리 취미 한 번 가져보라고 하는데, 정작 요리취미가 진짜 돈 많이 드는 취미인줄은 잘 모르더라구요...
<jun> sungku 님 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<sungku> @jun 넵 안녕하세요!
<sungku> 요리를 하게 되면 재료를 많이 구입해야 하니 돈이 많이 들지 않을지요..?
<Seony> 네 재료값이 장난 아니게 들어가죠...
<Seony> 거기다 전기 쓰고 가스 쓰고...
<jun> 전 요리재료들이 대부분 냉동실에;;;;ㄷㄷㄷ
<Seony> 향신료에 재료에, 야채는 물론이거니와 고기까지 다 있어야하고...
<jun> 파, 마늘, 양파 전부 냉동실에 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 요리하는데 재료를 쓸려면, 이게 어떤 맛이 나는지는 알아야하기 때문에, 결국은 다 먹어봐야하거든요...
<Seony> 겜이나 해야겠네요. 데스티니! ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 클랜분들이 도와주셔서 요즘 너무 쉽게 하고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<sungku> 아 저 궁금한 점 이 있습니다.
<jun> Seony님은 자꾸 지름신을 불러주시는...ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> sungku 님 말씀하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이게 콘솔겜들은 무조건 음성채팅을 하거든요
<sungku> 개발업무 시 업체쪽에서 우분투 버젼에 대하여 추천이 들어오더라고요,,저는 14.04를 쓰는데  12.04가 오류가 적다 이런식이요
<Seony> 그러다보니 6명이서 레이드 뛰는데 다들 마이크 끼고 하다보니까 얘기해가면서 농담하면서 재밌더라구요
<sungku> 원래 최적화된 버젼으로 하는 게 맞다는것 같지만 큰 차이가 있을까요?
<Seony> 14.04도 12.04만큼 좋은 버전입니다
<Seony> 14.04를 쓰시는게 더 나아요
<Seony> 12.04는, 2012년도에 나온거라 데탑버전의 경우는 이제 지원도 끊겼고 버전도 너무 오래되서 좀 그래요
<jun> 전 이번에도 패스;;; 12.04를 써본적이 없어서요;;
<Seony> 이런저런 오류를 얘기하자면 사실 어떤 리눅스도 다 맘에 드시는건 없을거에요..
<sungku> 그렇군요..14.04에서 yocto_bsp를 얻어오는데 설정에서 오류가 생기더라고요
<sungku> 그래서 문의하니 12.04가 업체쪽에서 추천하는 버젼이라고 하더라고요.
<sungku> 그래서..저는 과감히 다 지워버렸답니다..12.04로 갈아타려고요..
<sungku> 너무 섣부른 판단이였던것같기도 하고요.
<Seony> 특정한 상황에서 12.04가 필요한 거라면, 14.04를 설치하시고 버츄얼박스로 12.04를 돌리세요
<sungku> 아 그방법도 있었네요! 생각을 못하였네요.
<jun> 오늘 저녁은 뭘 먹을까 하고 고민중이었는데... 밖에서 먹고 들어가야겠네요;;
<jun> 요리하는 수고가 덜었으니 좋아해야하는건지... 밥먹을 사람을 찾아야하니 슬퍼해야하는건지...
<sungku> 장단점이 있네요 . 날씨도 더운데 시원한거 드시지요!
<Seony> 요즘 많이 덥나보네요
<jun> 오늘같이 우중충한날 곱창에 소주한잔 했으면 딱인데;;;;ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungku> 비가 왔다가 해가 비추어 날씨가 많이 습하네요.
<Seony> 아... 덥고 습하고 진짜 힘든 날씨군요...
<sungku> 곱창 좋지요. ㅎ
<jun> 저도 타지에서 올라온 사람이라.. 부를 친구도 없구... 이럴땐 서럽습니다 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> jun: 그래도 외노자보단 낫죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제가 왜 게임하겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<jun> 제가 정말 번데기 앞에서 주름을 잡았네요;;;
<jun> 죄송합니다..
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 별말씀을...
<Seony> 말 나온김에 게임이나 해야겠네요
<jun> 오늘도 클랜분들이랑 재밌는 시간되세요~
<Seony> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> jun님은 안하세요? ㅋ
<Seony> 만약 하시게된다면.... 제가 책임지고 버스 태워드리겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<jun> 이번달 카드값부터 매꾸고... 생각해보겠습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아 카드값....
<Seony> 카드가 위험한 물건이죠...  할부는 더 위험하고...
<jun> 그러게요..
<jun> 이걸 언능 청산하고 찢어버려야하는데;;;
<sungku> 어느 게임하시나요?
<Seony> 요즘 데스티니 라는 게임 합니다.
<sungku> 나중에 기회가 되면 저도 한번 해보도록 하겠습니다. ㅎ
<sungku> 좋은 게임 하십시오.
<Seony> 네 헤드셋 꽂고 6인 레이드가 참 재밌어요 ㅎㅎ
<be> 계신가요?
<jun> 예 아직 있습니다만... 도움안되는 1인입니다
<crixer> 배고픕니다
<crixer> 뭐먹지 고민중입니다
<DarkCircle> bluedusk,
<DarkCircle> ~(~_~)~
<Demonion> ㅎㅇㅇ
<Demonion> 블루찡...
<Demonion> http://i.imgur.com/0p4ZiZ0.jpg
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<crixer> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-07-21
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<bluedusk> DarkCircle: ㅇ_ㅇ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 윈10 코타나 한국어 미지원 이라네요...
<bluedusk> 어예~
<bluedusk> 전 어차피 맥 써서 상관없어요..
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 엘케피탄 한국어 미지원
<bluedusk> 이여도 저 맥 어차피 영문으로 놓고 써서..
<Work^Seony> 코타나는 음성처리해주는 프로그램이잖아요.  영어로 대화하셔야하는... ㅋ
<bluedusk> Work^Seony: 그래도 서니님 덕분에 ceph iops seq write 가 59만 정도 뜨네요
<Work^Seony> 잉?  제가 뭘 한게 있다구요?
<bluedusk> Work^Seony:  어차피 시리도 영어로 놓고..
<bluedusk> 간간히 힌트 많이 주셨잖아요..
<Work^Seony> 아... 그게 도움이 될리가 없었을텐데요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 4k seq write 59만이면 더이상 욕심 안내려구요..
<Work^Seony> 지난주 금요일날, 서버실 서버 전체를 셧다운시키는 초유의 작업을 진행했습니다
<Work^Seony> 아마 시스템 관리자 중에서 이런 경험 해본 사람 별로 없을 거에요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 오
<Work^Seony> 심지어, UPS까지 전부 다 내렸거든요
<bluedusk> 괜찮아요 저도 자주 경험..했..
<bluedusk> ........
<Work^Seony> 아 그런가요? ㅎㅎ 번데기 앞에서 주름을 잡았군요...
<Work^Seony> 역시나 오픈스택이 제일 말썽이 많았어요'
<bluedusk> 그렇군요..
<bluedusk> 오픈스택 망해라 캬아아앙!!
<Work^Seony> 미란티스에서 제시한 가이드라인을 그대로 따르긴 했는데,
<Work^Seony> 몇몇 서비스가 제대로 작동이 안되더라구요
<Work^Seony> 미란티스 기술지원 해주는 애들도, 뭐가 문제인지는 모르겠고, 일단 복구는 해주겠다 라고 해서 지금은 다 해결됐ㅇ서요
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 해결되다니.. 다행이네요
<bluedusk> 그런걸 잘 봐둬야 하는데 지켜보는거
<Work^Seony> 미란티스 기술지원팀 애들 보면, 진짜 프로페셔널한거 같아요
<bluedusk> 아니 복구하는걸 잘 지켜봐야..
<Work^Seony> bash 히스토리는 백업해두긴 했는데,
<bluedusk> 그거 히스토리 백업으로는 부족해요
<Work^Seony> 알아야할 명령어나 오픈스택 네트워킹 관련부분이 너무 복잡해요
<Work^Seony> 심지어, vlan 태그넘버까지 확인해가면서 하다보니...  보면서도, 이건 다음에 또 이런 일이 생겨도 나는 해결 못하겠다 싶더라구요
<Work^Seony> 그걸 같이 보던 제 사수도 "나도 그래" ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 그쵸 네트워킹이 좀
<bluedusk> 짜증나요
<bluedusk> https://github.com/jaekwon-park/bash_history/blob/master/vihistory.sh
<bluedusk> 전 그래서 이런거 짜서 심어놔요
<bluedusk> 일단 히스토리 + 설정파일 수정한거 전부 별도 로그파일로 남으니깐
<Work^Seony> 오 이건 뭐하는 거에요?
<bluedusk> 근데 버전업한거 업데이트 안했네
<bluedusk> 저쉘 실행하면
<bluedusk> 히스토리 + 설정파일 수정한게 /var/log/bash_history.log  파일로
<bluedusk> 남기거든요
<Work^Seony> 루트로 돌리면 되나요?
<bluedusk> 네
<Work^Seony> 오 그렇군요.  오픈스택에 심어놔야겠어요
<Work^Seony> 자료 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 저거 근데 예전 버전이라서
<bluedusk> 일단 업데이트 해놔야겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> ....
<bluedusk> 저런거 찾아보면 많더라구요
<bluedusk> 근데 작업하는 사람 입장에서 편해요
<bluedusk> 전 Poc 나 테스트 머신에 테스트 하면 무조건 깔고 시작해요
<bluedusk> 나중에 누가 손댔는지도 대충 추적이 가능해서
<Work^Seony> 저도 지금 심는 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 음... 근데 어떻게 데몬모드로 돌릴까요....  스크린으로 해야하려나..
<Work^Seony> 아 그냥 크론탭으로 일정시간마다 돌려주면 될까요?
<bluedusk> 아뇨
<bluedusk> 한번 실행하면 끝니에요
<bluedusk> 끝이에요
<bluedusk> 아 테스트는 centos5,6,7 rhel5,6,7 ubuntu 12.04, 14.04밖에 테스트 안해봤습니다.
<Work^Seony>  /usr/local/bin에 있어야하네요 저는 sbin에 넣었어요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 아 상관은 없어요 근데 /etc/bashrc 에 들어가는 alias 정보도 바꿔주셔야 해요
<bluedusk> vi, vim 명령어 실행하면 해당 스크립을 수행해서 해당파일 수정되는걸 별도로 로그로 남기는거라서요
<Work^Seony>  head에서 에러가 나네요
<bluedusk> vim 모둘이나 플러그인에 그런거 있을거 같은데
<Work^Seony>  /usr/local/bin/vimhistory라는 파일이 없다고 나오는군요
<bluedusk> 수정하셨으니깐 .. 수정한 경로로 바꿔주셔야죠 sbin 으로
<bluedusk>  /etc/bashrc 같은
<bluedusk> 저 잠시만 회의 갔다 올께요
<Work^Seony> 넵
<crixer> 저도
<crixer> 맥사고싶은데
<crixer> 가난한 학생은 웁니다.
<Work^Seony> 그나마 저렴한 맥미니도 좀 비싸긴 하죠 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 저 왔어요
<bluedusk> 아임 백
<Work^Seony> 사무실 개인컴퓨터용 os로 프비 괜찮을까요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> Work^Seony: gui를 쓰신다면 비추구요
<bluedusk> gui 안쓰신다면 뭐 갠찮을거 같아요
<bluedusk> 하긴 cpu파워가 괜찮으니깐 괜찮으려나...
<Work^Seony> 오늘 LinkedIn에서 Linux vs BSD라는 글이 올라왔길래, 사람들이 뭐라하나 좀 봤거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> NAS나 방화벽 전용 os로 나오는 것들 보면 다 프비 기반인거 보면, os 자체로는 간결하고 강력한거 같아요
<bluedusk> 그쵸
<bluedusk> bsd ..
<Work^Seony> 저희는 방화벽으로 pfSense 쓰는데, 이거 진짜 좋거든요
<bluedusk> 좋긴 한데 전 컴맹이라 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 완전 사랑합니다 pfSense
<bluedusk> 전 zentyal 쓰는데
<bluedusk> 완전 사랑합니다. 제 여자친구
<bluedusk> 물론 어딨는지는 모르지만
<bluedusk> ...........ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> autowiz님이었었나, 누가 pfSense 테스트해봤는데 완전 좋다고 하셨던게 기억나네요
<Work^Seony> bluedusk, 혹시 도커 쓰세요?
<bluedusk> 아뇨 전 아직
<bluedusk> 못쳐다보고 있네요 도커는
<Work^Seony> 음... 제가 사실 도커에 관심이 없어서 잘 모르는데, 80번 포트를 써야하는 도커 컨테이너 여러개를 돌려야하는 상황은 어떻게 처리되는건지 궁금해서요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 포트포워딩 시키지 않을까 싶은데요
<bluedusk> 음
<crixer> 파이썬 개발자분계신가요
<Work^Seony> 오픈스택에 스트레스 받느니, 도커를 파보는게 낫지않나 싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저는 개발자는 아니라...
<Work^Seony> 아주 초보적인 수준에서 파이썬은 가끔 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<crixer> 이제 파이썬 3.5b가 9월달에나온다고하는데
<crixer> 새로 추가된 기능들을 보니 슬슬 3.0대로 넘어가는게 좋지 않을까 해서 ㅋㅋ
<crixer> 어떻게 생각하세요?
<Work^Seony> 일단, 캐노니컬에서 다음번 LTS판의 공식 파이썬 버전은 3이 될거라고는 했어요
<Work^Seony> 근데, 장고도 그렇고 아직까지는 2.7이 너무 많이 쓰이는거 같더라구요... pypy도 그렇고...
<Work^Seony> 2to3를 안써봐서 이게 얼마나 잘 작동하는지도 모르겠고...
<Work^Seony> 공식 버전이라기보단, 디폴트 버전...
<crixer> 음.. 그 부분이 고민이긴하네요.
<crixer> 근데 생각해보니
<crixer> 고민할 거 없이
<crixer> 둘다 쓰면 되겠네요
<crixer> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 현재로서는 둘다 하셔야할 거에요
<crixer> 속도면에서는 일단 3.5가 좀더 최적화되어있는거같은데
<crixer> 그런부분이필요하다면 3.5쓰고
<Work^Seony> 이게 애플 마냥 강제로 3 써라 할 수 있는 것도 아니고, 기존에 개발된 시스템 레벨 관리툴들도 2.x대가 너무 많거든요
<crixer> 네네 맞아요.
<Work^Seony> 그리고, 3을 디폴트로 한다고 2를 안넣겠다는 것도 아니거든요
<Work^Seony> 3 나온지 10년은 된거 같은데 아직도 2.x가 그렇게 쓰이는걸 보면, 10년 후에도 여전히 어디선가는 쓸 거에요
<crixer> 아직까지 대부분의 툴이 2.7로 개발되긴 했지만 3.5를 시작으로 점차 많이 쓸 거 같아요 물론 예상이지만 추가되는 기능들을 보니.....
<crixer> 2.7은 장고가 더 이상 지원을 안한다고했는데
<Work^Seony> 오... 그렇군요
<Work^Seony> 그럼 장고도 3으로 갈아타는 건가요?
<crixer> 그그 장고가아니라..
<crixer> 귀도요 헷갈렸음..
<crixer> 이제 업데이트안한다고
<crixer> 2.7버전
<crixer> 좀 오래전에 본거같은데 그글을
<crixer> 귀도 반 로섬에 대해 구글링하다가
<crixer> 이런 글을 발견했네요
<crixer> http://www.todayhumor.co.kr/board/view.php?table=humorbest&no=945565
<crixer> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 유명한 일화죠
<Work^Seony> 좀 오래된 사건인데, 오유에는 작년에 올라왔네요 ㅎㅎ
<crixer> 그렇군요 저는 소식이 굉장히 느리네요 ㅋㅋ
<crixer> 예전에는 it 관련 뉴스들이 네이버에 굉장히 많아서 매일 들어가서 보곤했는데
<crixer> 네이버 뉴스가 조금 바뀌고 나서는 별로 쓸모없는 뉴스가 더 많아져서
<Work^Seony> 네이버에서 it뉴스를 보시다니요... ㅎㅎ
<crixer> 생각해보니까 그 뒤로 it관련 정보가 부족해진 느낌이에요
<crixer> 그떄 아마제가
<crixer> 고등학생때 였을거에요
<crixer> 그땐 꽤 괜찮은 뉴스들이 많았었는데
<crixer> 일부 뉴스들만 받아들이고 나서는 이상한 것들만 많아져서
<crixer> 최근에는 그냥 트위터나
<crixer> 페이스북에 공유되있는 글들만 보니
<crixer> 제가 점점 it맹이 되가는 기분이에요
<crixer> 괜찮은 곳 있나요?
<crixer> 추천 좀 해주세요
<Work^Seony> 음...  저는 뉴스를 일부러 찾아서보진 않구요, 주로 이메일로 날아오는 업체 소식이나, 페북에 서버사이드 아키텍쳐 그룹 멤버분들이 올리시는 뉴스를 주로 봅니다
<Work^Seony> https://www.facebook.com/groups/serverside/
<crixer> 헉
<crixer> 학생안받습니다.
<crixer> 중요표시가되어있네요
<Work^Seony> 아.... 안타깝네요
<crixer> 가짜로 직장표시를...
<crixer> 이상하다
<crixer> dㅏ는 멤버들이 꽤있는데
<crixer> 학생들도 많은데..
<crixer> 이분들 어떻게 들어가신걸까요
<crixer> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 초창기에 가입하신 분들이 아닐까 싶네요
<crixer> 제가 아는 외국인친구는
<crixer> 리눅스로 메인 os를 해놨던데
<crixer> 저도 그거 보고 한번 해봤다가
<crixer> 혼났어요.
<Work^Seony> 저는 리눅스만 쓰는데요... ㅎㅎ
<crixer> vm으로 설치할떄는 무지 편했는데
<crixer> 헉 ㅋㅋ
<crixer> 메인으로 하니까
<crixer> 처음에는 해상도도 이상하고
<Work^Seony> 사무실은 리눅스 온리, 집은 맥 온리...
<crixer> 막 그래서..
<crixer> 한 3일쓰다가
<crixer> 아
<crixer> 너무불편하다
<crixer> 이생각에 다시 윈도우로 전향했어요 ㅋㅋ
<crixer> 그 친구들은이제
<crixer> 보통 해커들이 많은데
<crixer> 윈도우 쓰레기 취급하길래 저도 뭔가 솔깃해져서
<crixer> 이참에 아 윈도우 버리고 리눅스로가자! 했었었는데 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 원래 익숙한걸 보내기가 쉽지않습니다
<crixer> 초등학교때 부터 써서 그런지
<crixer> 네네 그게 정말.. 힘들더라고요
<Work^Seony> 저도 키보드 3벌식 배워보려고 엄청 노력했다가 때려쳤어요.  너무 불편해서...
<Work^Seony> 그렇다고 2벌식을 쓰레기 취급하진 않습니다..
<crixer> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<crixer> 그냥 그런거같애요
<Work^Seony> 외국사람이라고 그런건 아닐 거에요.  서양 애들도 사람마다 다 달라요.
<crixer> 맞아요 그 친구들이 보안에 취약한게 무지
<crixer> 혐오스러워한달까
<crixer> 그런게 있어서 그럴거에요
<Work^Seony> 그런 것도 있고, 서양애들 중 컴퓨터하는 애들일수록 좀 오덕스러운 경향이 아주 강해서 그런 것도 있어요...
<crixer> 확실히..
<crixer> 게임보다 취약점 찾는 걸 더 좋아하는 친구들이라..
<PotatoGim> 음.. 세벌식을 쓰고 있지만 더 좋다고 자신있게 말하기에는 뭔가가...
<PotatoGim> 그냥 익숙한게 갑인 것 같습니다...ㅜ
<crixer> 세벌식이랑 두벌식은 무슨 차이인가요?
<crixer> 아 ..
<Work^Seony> 제가 진짜 한 타자 치는데, 더빨리 쳐볼려고 3벌식 배우고 싶었거든요...
<crixer> 검색해보니 알거같아요
<PotatoGim> 자모음 위치 차이가 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 배열이 달라요
<PotatoGim> 오히려 저는 더 느려진 느낌...?
<crixer> 무지 어렵네요
<crixer> 저거
<PotatoGim> 다만 손가락이 약간 더 편한 것 같기는 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 기호 입력이 죽음이죠...ㅡㅡ;
<Work^Seony> 군대에서 시간 남아돌 때 연습하려던게 3벌식인지라... 시간이 남아돌아도 못한걸 보면 앞으로도 저는 안할 거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 걍 2벌식으로 만족하렵니다 ㅎㅎ
<crixer> 다들즐점하세요
<PotatoGim> 어휴.. 간만에 프리라인을 타니까 잘 안되네요...
<bluedusk> 저
<bluedusk> 왔어요
<PotatoGim> 잘 오셨습니다.
<HolyKnight> http://m.sisainlive.com/news/articleView.html?idxno=23877
<crixer> Work^Seony: 가입되서 막 그룹보는데
<crixer> 정말 괜찮은 정보들이 많네요
<HolyKnight> http://m.news.naver.com/read.nhn?sid1=105&oid=001&aid=0007743576
<HolyKnight> http://www.slrclub.com/bbs/vx2.php?id=hot_article&no=66278
<HolyKnight> http://emptydream.tistory.com/3849
<HolyKnight> http://m.insight.co.kr/article.php?ArtNo=27932
<pchero_work> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-o1zPkCMt8j0/Va2RWworF3I/AAAAAAAJNkI/A3X9wdoWFVs/w426-h242/dsHwDct.gif
<pchero_work> 정말로 되는건가요??? ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ
<DarkCircle> 되겠군요 ㅋㅋ 다리 네개에 응디 무게가 비슷하겠다 ... 무릎은 상판때기를 받쳐주니 ㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> http://chronicle.augusta.com/sports/outdoors/rob-pavey/2011-01-15/web-controlled-guns-are-illegal 헐....
<pchero_work> 옛날.. 브루스 윌리스 영화.. 재목이 뭐였더라.. 그거 생각나네요. -_-;;
<Work^Seony> 학교 메인 네트워크가 공격당하고 있는거 같네요... 아침부터 내내 인터넷이 안되네..
<Work^Seony> http://wvw.igame.com/eye-test/?fbs=36%7C%7CKO
<Work^Seony> 저는 로봇 수준이라네요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_ws> 저도 1.5km밖에서 모기도 볼 수 있다는군요
<Work^Seony> 눈앞의 웹브라우저도 머리 속에 잘 안들어와서 폰트사이즈를 올리는게 익숙해지고 있어요
<Work^Seony> 나이 들어가는 건가요...
<Work^Seony> 이러면 안되는데..
#ubuntu-ko 2015-07-22
<samahui_ws> 전 아직 시력도 괜찮고 반응속도도 좋은데... 모니터 오래 보면 눈이 뿌옇게 흐릿해져요
<samahui_ws> 눈물이 ㅁ라라가죠 ㅜㅜ 이게 나이들어가는게 아닐까 싶습니다
<Work^Seony> 저는 그러니까, 그냥 보면 글씨도 그렇고 다 보이는거든요...  걍 이상하게 머리 속에 잘 안들어와요
<samahui_ws> 머리속에 안들어오는건 이미 다 머리속에 있기 때문이 아닐가라는... Seony님 천재설을 가만히 내놔봅니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ 다 읽고나서 내가 뭘 읽은거지 하고 다시 읽기를 반복하게되요..
<samahui_ws> 속도 테스트도 있네요~ 그건 로봇치타 ㅋ
<samahui_ws> ㅎㅎ 다읽고 나서 그러는건 그래도 양반이죠... 전 가끔 지금 내가 뭘 읽지 할때가... ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 뇌세포 노화방지를 위해 FPS 게임을 열심히 플레이 중입니다 ㅋ
<samahui_ws> 뇌세포 노화 방지를 위해서 저도 게임을...
<Work^Seony> 뭐 하고계신거 있어요?
<samahui_ws> 시간 관계상 이상한던젼 시리즈 중 시렌을 하고 있죠 에뮬로 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 이게 은근 머리쓰는 게임이거든요
<samahui_ws> 순간적인 반사신경과 상황대처능력이 필요하죠
<Work^Seony> 하스스톤은 요즘 안하시구요?
<samahui_ws> 거기다 자신의 장비에 대한 기억도 중요하고 아무튼 요즘 재미있게 즐기고 있습니다
<samahui_ws> 하스스톤은 ... 일정수준 넘으면 카드를 살 수 밖에 없어서
<samahui_ws> 돈 안쓰고 하려니 승률이 팍팍 떨어지는 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 그래서 걍 버렸어요
<Work^Seony> 제 와이프는 매일 하는데, 16등급 이상은 못올라가더라구요
<samahui_ws> 이게 조합 잘 맞춰서 일정수준은 되는데 그게 계속 하면 게임머니도 생기니 새로운 댁도 계속 뽑고 해면서 할만하지만 저처럼 하다말다하면 답이 없어요
<Work^Seony> 하스스톤은 사실 어떻게 보면 확률이 아주 중요한 요소잖아요..
<samahui_ws> 일정 기간 쉬고 하면 새로운 댁들이 나와있고 이걸 선점한 플레이어와 시합하면 질 수 밖에 없어서 결국 한번 손에서 놓으면 현질뿐이 답이 없죠
<Work^Seony> 저는 그런 확률에 기대하는건 딱 질색이거든요...
<Work^Seony> 그래서 도박에 빠질 수 없는 성격이기도 하지만..
<samahui_ws> 확률도 중요하지만 자신의 댁을 얼마나 합리적으로 또 상대에 맞게 잘 만드냐가 가장 중요하죠
<samahui_ws> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 하긴 훌륭한 댁을 짜놔도 말리면 답이 없죠
<Work^Seony> 네. 카드가 나와야하는데 안나오면 진짜 열받는다고 하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 도박을 좋아라 하진 않지만 전 카드 게임이나 머리쓰면서 상대 읽어내는 게임 좋아하거든요.. 근데 이건 정말 그 나와야 하는 카드 이상으로 신상품이 특별한 능력 추가되어 나와있으면 기존꺼로는 답이 없어서요
<samahui_ws> 아무튼 전 하두 안하다 몇 버전 업되서 카드 두새가지 더 나오고나니 시합이 안되네요
<samahui_ws> 그래서 요즘은 걍 접고 에뮬레이터로 시렌만 주구장창 파고 있습니다
<Work^Seony> 제 와이프를 콘솔계에 입문시켜야하는데, 패드 사용하는걸 너무 어려워하니 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 단순한 게임 한두가지 접하게 하면서 차근차근 적응시키면... 되는것도 젊거나 어릴때지 나이들면 힘들더군요
<samahui_ws> 재 마눌님은 원체 게임을 잘하는 편인데도 플스4는 좋아라하지 않으세요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이유는 없구요?
<samahui_ws> 특히 FPS같은건 조작이 어렵다고 마우스와 키보드를 선호하더군요... 그래서 그냥
<samahui_ws> PC로 FPS를 즐기죠
<Work^Seony> fps는 사실 패드로 연습하는 기간이 좀 있어야되요
<samahui_ws> 1:1로 붙어도 게임이 될 정도이니 실력이 없지도 않습니다
<samahui_ws> 그렇쵸
<Work^Seony> 그 기간이 좀 고통스럽긴하지만, 그 시기만 지나면 나중엔 피씨로는 절대로 fps 안하게 됩니다.
<Work^Seony> 패드에서 방아쇠 당길 때 오는 진동맛을 못잊거든요
<samahui_ws> 패드에 익숙해지면 그 나름의 재미가 있는데 솔직히 마우스 키보드가 더 정확하고 쉽게 조준이 되니 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_ws> 전 패드 조작은 능숙한데... 엄지가 덜덜 떨리는 경우가 있어서 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_ws> 저도 FPS는 왠만하면 PC로 해요
<samahui_ws> 해일로 말고는 다 PC로 하는군요
<samahui_ws> 배필도 그렇고 콜오브듀티도 그렇고...
<samahui_ws> 그리고 무엇보다 PC사양이 좋으면 훨 좋은 화면을 볼 수 있는것도 한목하네요
<Work^Seony> 그래서 패드의 방향키에 추가로 꼽는 플라스틱 같은걸 팔아요
<samahui_ws> 그나저나 저번에 말씀드린 드퀘하려고 플스4 재구입했는데... 결국 플레이 한번 못해보고 봉인중이네요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 흐...   걍 공개를 하셔야 마음편하게 하실 거 같네요
<samahui_ws> 시간도 없고... 마눌님 눈치도 보이고... 노트북 정리도 해야되고... 이래저래 걸려요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 세월이 좀 더 흘러야겠네요..
<samahui_ws> 내 그래서 그냥 포기하고 에뮬만 파는 중입니다
<samahui_ws> 폰이 속 편해요
<Work^Seony> 혹시, 도커 쓰세요?
<samahui_ws> 아뇨
<samahui_ws> VM과 VB 그리고 자체 솔루션 개발한거 쓰죠
<samahui_ws> 지금 쓰시나요? 어떠세요?
<samahui_ws> 가상화 도구는 확실하게 마음에 드는게 없네요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 오픈스택이 운영하기가 쉽지않다보니, 훗날 어떻게 될지 모르니 도커나 좀 알아둘까 해서요..
<Work^Seony> 얼마 전에, 서버실 전체를 셧다운시키는 초유의 작업을 했었는데요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 오픈스택을 벌써 섭렵하고 버리시는군요
<Work^Seony> 버리는건 아니에요
<Work^Seony> 오픈스택을 다시 부팅시키고나서 모든 서비스가 제대로 안돌아갔거든요...
<Work^Seony> 그래서 기술지원팀 요청해서 고쳐달라고 했는데,
<Work^Seony> 알아놔야할 명령어나 설정파일들이 너무 많아서,
<samahui_ws> 컨테이너 방식이니 관리는 훨 쉽겠다 싶기는하지만... 안써봐서 무지합니다 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 저나 제 사수나, 앞으로 또 이런 일이 생기더라도 난 이거 해결 못하겠다 라고 서로 똑같이 생각했더라구요..
<samahui_ws> 오픈스택은 한번 꼬이면 답없는거 같군요
<Work^Seony> 네 너무 복잡해요..
<Work^Seony> 그에 비해서 도커는 좀 단순해보이더라구요..
<Work^Seony> 일단, 도커는 가상화는 아니거든요..
<samahui_ws> 말그대로 컨테이너 식으로 격리시켜 부분 분할된 가상화 구현이라고 하면 맞으려나요?
<Work^Seony> 스타벅스 가서 그린티 프랍이나 시켜먹어야겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 단게 땡기네요..
<samahui_ws> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 전 도넛이 땡기지만 요즘 참고 있습니다
<Work^Seony> 가상이 아니라 격리라고 하더라구요
<samahui_ws> 주말에 농구갔는데 ... 퍼졌어요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 예를 들어서 웹서버를 돌리겠다면, 웹서버에 해당하는 파일들만 따로 패키지를 만들어서 돌리는 식이래요..
<samahui_ws> 네 그런거 같네요
<samahui_ws> 보고나니 저에게 이게 맞겠다 싶은데요?
<samahui_ws> 한번 구현해 손대봐야... 귀찮아지니 직원시켜야겠습니다 흐흐
<samahui_ws> 이제 슬슬 이런건 아랫사람 시켜놓고 감시하는 척! 하는 입장을 취할때 인거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 그외 커널, 메모리, 씨퓨 등은 그냥 원래 호스트의 하드웨어를 그대로 쓴답니다
<samahui_ws> 너무 머리에 무리를 주고 살고 있는건 아닌가 싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저는 너무 풀어져서 문제에요
<Work^Seony> 요즘 진짜 아무 것도 안하고 살아요..
<samahui_ws> 아무것도 안하고 사신다니 ... 부러운데요 ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> 전 좀 걱정되요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 나중에 문제 생겼는데 암것두 이해 안가고 암것두 해결 못할까봐요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 전 다른것보다 나이들수록 어휘력이 떨어질까 두렵네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 전 지금도 어버버 해요
<ircCloud^Seony> 요즘은 스타벅스 오면 맨날 벤티 사이즈만 먹네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 전 요즘 음료는 그냥 따뜻한 물만 마십니다
<samahui_ws> 얼마전 유민이라는 NRG맴버가 살빼고 나왔는데 따스한 물을 많이 마셨다더군요
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<samahui_ws> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 물 많이 마시는게 꼭 다 좋은 것만은 아니래요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<Work^Seony> 신장이 안좋은 사람은 오히려 독이 된다고 하더라구요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_ws> 신장이 않좋으면... 부으려나요?... 전 신장보다 간과 장이 나빠서 괜찮을지도 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 누가 그랬는지는 까먹었는데, 물이든 뭐든 적당히 먹는게 좋은 거고, 물도 목마를 때나 마시지, 일부러 하루에 2리터를 채울 생각은 하지 말라네요
<crixer> 그게
<crixer> 사람 키 + 몸무게 / 100 해서
<crixer> 나오는게 하루 필수량이라고하더라고요
<crixer> 저는 2리터쯤 나오던데
<crixer> 1리터도 안먹는거같애요
<crixer> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 네 근데 그걸 지켜가면서 물을 마실 필요는 없대요
<Work^Seony> 걍 목 마르면 마시고, 안마르면 굳이 일부러 마실 필요까진 없다네요
<crixer> 근데
<crixer> 저도 고딩때나
<samahui_ws> 꼭 양을 지켜 마시는건 아니라도 ... 생각해보니 살찌기 전에는 자주 물을 마셨는데... 점점 물 대신 음료나 다른걸 마시는게 늘어나고 살찐거 같기도 해요
<crixer> 작년까지만해도 물을 자주 안먹었는데
<crixer> 최근에 좀 물을 먹으려는 습관을 가지면서
<crixer> 뭔가 좀 더 건강해진느낌이에요
<crixer> 소화도잘되고
<Work^Seony> 식후에 물 먹는건 오히려 소화에 방해되는데요 ㅎㅎ
<crixer> 피부도 좀 깨끗해지는느낌이고
<crixer> 그래서 식후에는 자제하고있어요 ㅋㅋ
<crixer> 뭐든지 적당한게 좋은거같애요 너무 적게 먹어도그렇고 많이먹어도그렇고..
<Work^Seony> 네 적당한게 제일 좋아요
<ipeter> 휴....
<ipeter> 200메가짜리 텍스트 파일이 있는데 라인수 초과로 엑셀에서 안열리네요.
<ipeter> vi 편집기로 이녀석을 라인수의 절반정도 잘라서 파일을 두개로 만들고 싶은데
<ipeter> 어찌해야할까요?
<Work^Seony> 큰 텍스트 파일을 편집기로 여실 생각을 하다니...
<Work^Seony> 라인수는 아시구요?
<ipeter> set number 확인해봤는데...
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 지금 확인중에 있습니다.
<ipeter> 이거 뭐 어째야되죠...?!
<Work^Seony> 이게 나은 방법일지는 모르겠는데, 이렇게 해보세요.  터미널에서 cat filename | wc -l
<ipeter> 1621826
<ipeter> 나왔습니다.
<Work^Seony> 그럼 간단하네요 grep 으로 파일을 쪼개서 붙이면 됩니다
<Work^Seony> 일단, 첫줄의 내용과 마지막 줄의 내용이 필요한데요,
<ipeter> 헉
<Work^Seony> head -1 filename하시고, tail -1 filename 하시면 첫줄과 마지막 줄의 내용이 나올 거에요
<Work^Seony> 그걸 기준으로 총 라인수를 2로 나눠서 파일을 쪼개면 되거든요
<ipeter> 네네
<Work^Seony> 자세한 명령어를 알려드리자면,
<Work^Seony> 예를 들어서, 첫줄이 'my name is seony' 이고, 막줄이 'your name is ipeter'라면,
<ipeter> 근데 헤드쪽에 약 20줄 정도는 description이 있어요..ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 상관없어요.  유니크하면 됩니다.
<ipeter> 그것을 제외하고는 탭 딜리미레이티드 되어 있는 엑셀파일 형태의 row column 형태의 파일입니다.
<ipeter> 네네
<Work^Seony> echo filename | grep -B810913 ' your name is ipeter' > part2.txt 하시면, 맨 아래서부터 절반까지 잘라내서 part2.txt라는 파일에 넣을 것이고,
<Work^Seony> echo filename | grep -A810913 'my name is seony' > part1.txt 하시면, 맨 위에서 절반까지 잘라내서 part1.txt라는 파일에 넣을 거에요
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> 네네.
<Work^Seony> awk 쓰면 좀 더 나은 방법으로 해결될지도 모를 것 같긴한데,
<Work^Seony> 저는 awk를 잘 몰라서...
<ipeter> -B, -A 의미와 'my name is ipeter' 'my name is seony'이 의미를 알 수 있을까요?
<Work^Seony> -B = before, -A = after
<Work^Seony> 맨페이지 보시면 나와요
<ipeter> 아이고..ㅠㅠ 고맙습니다 써니님..ㅠ
<ipeter> 정말 감사합니다.
<ipeter> 지금 당장 man 페이지도 보고 작업 진행토록 하겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> ipeter, http://deadfile.tistory.com/archive/20140923
<Work^Seony> 구글에서 텍스트 파일 분할 이라고 검색하면 많이 나오는데...
<ipeter> 아이고..ㅠ
<ipeter> 죄송합니다.
<ipeter> 질문전에 좀 더 확인작업 거치고 여쭙겠습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 저야 상관없는데, ipeter님이 스트레스 받잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 구글에서 치면 많이 나오니까 스트레스 받기 전에 구글 한 번만 검색해보시면 진작에 해결하셨을 일을...
<Work^Seony> 심슨 좋아하시는 분들이면, 이거 진짜 웃깁니다
<Work^Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWPtsh_4hyI
<ipeter_> 아닙니다. ㅠㅠ
<ipeter_> 확인해보겠습니다.
<ipeter_> 정말 감사합니다..!
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵
<ipeter_> 윈도우의 GUI정말 이럴때는 사랑합니다.
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> for i in `seq 0 100000 1621826`; do sed -n "$i,${i+100000}p" testfile; done
<PotatoGim> for i in `seq 0 100000 1621826`; do sed -n "$i,${i+100000}p" testfile > testfile.$i; done
<PotatoGim> 대강 이정도면 안되실까 싶습니다.
<PotatoGim> 얼라...
<PotatoGim> 나가셨구나...
<crixer> 차라리 그 파일을
<crixer> 윈도우로 가져와서 보시는건 아 나가셨어요?
<ipeter_> 아닙니다.
<ipeter_> 저 여기 있습니다.
<HolyKnight> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/11751922_1682108608690377_7007423306535137644_n.png?oh=2f58f82363f91caf1fb6a7fd092f1b7f&oe=565648A5
<HolyKnight> @Spiral9509: 미국도 도널드 트럼프 같은 인간이 존 맥케인을 씹으며 이 따위로 떠들어도, 공화당내 지지율이 상승세인걸 보니, 전쟁포로와 베테랑에 대한 미국 보수주의자들의 끔찍한 존중도 결국 이민자들에 대한 혐오 앞에서는 아무것도 아니었나 싶다. 미국 애국주의의
<HolyKnight> 민낯
<PotatoGim> ipeter_: 아 계셨군요.
<PotatoGim> for i in `seq 0 100000 1621826`; do sed -n $((i+1)),$((i+100000))p test.txt > text.txt.$((i/100000)); done;
<PotatoGim> 이렇게 자르시면 됩니다.
<PotatoGim> 처음 말씀드린 예제는 시작할 때 초기 범위에 대한 예외가 있네요.
<HolyKnight> http://www.cnet.co.kr/view/100140730
<PotatoGim> ipeter_: http://git.potatogim.net/snippets/4
<PotatoGim> 간단하게 Bash 스크립트로 작성해놨으니 필요할 때 사용하시면 될 것 같습니다~
<PotatoGim> 이왕 이렇게 된거 read로 해도 될 것 같긴 한데...
<HolyKnight> http://www.albamon.com/service/company/notice_read.asp?page=1&B_No=2258
<pchero_work> HolyKnight: 좋은 정보 감사합니다.
<HolyKnight> 데헷
<GMH> 안녕하세요~이제 막 리눅스 접하고 있는 초보자 입니다^^; 리눅스 배워나가는데 체계적으로 배울 수 있는 곳이 있는지 알 수 있을까요..?
<jason_kr> ubuntu-kr.org 포럼 가 보세요
<GMH> 방금 들어가 봤는데 위키부분 참조하면서 배워나가면 되겠네요^^;감사합니다~
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요 귀국한 오즈 인사드리옵니다 ㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 어? 원래 어디계셨어요?
<autowiz_> 놀러좀 갔다왔어요 인도네시아야
<autowiz_> 인도네시아에
<pchero_work> 우와!!! 인도네시야!!!
<pchero_work> 자카르타!! 맞나요?
<pchero_work> 쿠알라룸푸르?
<autowiz_> 네 수도가 자카르타 더라구요
<pchero_work> 우와.. 휴가셨어요?
<autowiz_> 네 휴가 다녀왔더랍니다 ^^
<pchero_work> 좋으셨겠어요! :)
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 오랫만에 뵙네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 네 잘 지내시지요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 발리 휴가 갔다 왔어요. 서핑도 배우고 그랬어요 ^^
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 재밌으셨어요?
<Work^Seony> 서핑은 탈때는 잠깐인데, 바다 멀리 나가는게 무지 힘들죠..
<Work^Seony> 서퍼들 몸 좋은 이유가, 헤엄쳐나가는데서 체력소모가 커서 그렇다네요
<autowiz_> 요즘 운동을 너무 못해서 체력이 딸려서 잘 못놀아서 아쉬웠어요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 왔다갔다 4번 했더니 힘이 슬슬 빠지더라구요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 전 요즘 게임에 빠져서... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 요즘은 어떤게임이 제일 손에 들어오시나요?
<Work^Seony> 헤일로 라는 게임 들어보셨죠?
<Work^Seony> 원래 헤일로는 번지 라고 하는 제작사가 마소랑 독점계약을 맺고 개발을 했는데, 이게 성공을 하고나서 자기네들도 마소의 손길에서 벗어나고 싶어했었어요.
<Work^Seony> 그래서 헤일로4를 끝으로 마소를 털고 나가서 새로운 FPS게임을 제작하겠다고 선언을 했고,
<Work^Seony> 앞으로 10년 동안 유지/보수를 하겠다 라고 한게 "데스티니"라는 게임이에요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 엑박이랑 플스만 나오는 겜인데, 콘솔은 키보드 연결을 잘 안하다보니 대부분 음성챗을 쓰거든요...
<Work^Seony> 엑박 사면 기본적으로 헤드셋을 주기도 하고...
<Work^Seony> 데스티니 한국 유저 클랜이 있는데, 거기 들어가니까 다들 음성챗 하면서 초반부터 다들 나서서 도와주니까 재밌떠라구요
<autowiz_> 데스티니 를 찾아봐야겠네요 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 혼자하기 힘들고 심심한거 알아서 그런지, 6-7명씩 음성챗하면서 겜하는데 예전에 컴퓨터로 겜할 때랑은 새로운 경험이었어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 데스티니는, 쉽게 표현하자면 와우+헤일로 같다고 생각하심 되요
<Work^Seony> 기본적으로는 총질 게임인데, 여기에 레벨 개념이 있고, 아이템 파밍이란 것도 있는데다, 와우처럼 레이드도 있어요..
<Work^Seony> 6명이서 팀짜서 아주 쎈 보스를 잡으러 댕기는게 재밌떠라구요...
<Work^Seony> 저는 초보인데도 버스 태워주더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 나름 재미 있지요 .. 저는 2년전인가 1년전인가.  국내에 hound 라는 게임이 나와서 ( 아마도 소스는 외국껄 사온거 같기도 합니다만 )
<Work^Seony> 근데, 엑스박스용 데스티니 클랜 분위기가 좋은게, 버스 태워주는걸 버스태워준다고 생각하지 않아요
<Work^Seony> 고수 하수 구분없이 걍 재밌게 즐긴다는 식이거든요
<autowiz_> 최대8명이서 팀짜서 들어가는데 레벨있는 fps 라서 재미 있었어요
<Work^Seony> 오... 그럼 아마 데스티니도 비슷할 거에요
<Work^Seony> 데스티니는 총질 그 자체는 타격감이 있어서 좋아요
<Work^Seony> 나이대도 어느정도 있고해서, 이게 같이 겜하는 맛이 좋더라구요
<autowiz_> 저는 하운드에서 제일 좋았던건 총알이 엄청 많이 나와요. 타격감도 FPS 중에서 좋은편인데 , 막 갈겨도 될정도로 총알이 많아서
<autowiz_> 스트레스 확 풀려요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 네 데스티니도 그래요.  얘기 들어보니까 비슷하겠네요
<Work^Seony> 고수들은 플레이타임이 1000시간씩 된다네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 여러가지 게임하려고 콘솔 샀는데, 정작 하는건 데스티니만 하게된대요...
<Work^Seony> 근데 저도 요즘 그래요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 아무리 재미있어도 적당히 해줘야 질리지 않지요 ㅎㅎ .. 뭐 질려도 정말 재미있는게임은 조금만 쉬어주면
<autowiz_> 또 다시 하고 싶어지긴 하지만요
<Work^Seony> 질릴 땐 다른 게임을... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 저는 레이싱게임은 잘 안질리더라구요 .. 계속해서 자기와의 싸움 또는 컴퓨터와의 싸움 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저는 운전이 제 뜻대로 잘 안되서 레이싱 게임은 안해요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 엑스박스 레이싱 게임 중에 진짜 유명한게 하나 있는데, 포르자 호라이즌이라고 있거든요
<Work^Seony> 그게 데모버전이 있어서 받아서 해보니까, 역시 저는 안되겠떠라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 지금 세일하긴하는데...
<autowiz_> 저도 레이싱 게임 새로 나오면 적응하는데 보름에서 한달씩 걸립니다.
<Work^Seony> 포르자라는 게임이 특이한게, 다른 엑스박스 유저들의 운전스타일을 보고 베껴서 마치 다른 유저들이랑 같이한다는 느낌을 줘요
<autowiz_> 아슬아슬한 타이밍으로 레코드 라인을 따라가다가 기록 갱신했을때의 희열이란 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 아 그런기능이 있었군요.. 이름은 많이 들어봤습니다.
<Work^Seony> 포르자 호라이즌 2 유튜브 보시면 아주 볼만하실 거에요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-07-23
<autowiz_> 좋은 하루들 되세요~~
<jason_kr> 어? 언제 왔소? 또
<jason_kr> 재밌었오?
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 아이고... 어제 빈 속에 알코올을 들이부었더니 해독이 안되네요...
<autowiz_> 재순님 안녕하세요~~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 발리에 쉬러 갔다가 거기 추석같은 명절이라서 사람+차 구경만 미친듯이 하다가 왔습니다 ㅠㅠ
<jason_kr> 아~ ㅋㅋㅋ   아주 잘 하셨^^
<HolyKnight> 자손찡 ㅎㅇㅇ
<jason_kr> ㅎㅇㅇ ^^
<HolyKnight> @en_soi: 죽 훑어보다 눈에 띈 업체가 있어요. 한국청소년육성연맹... 체불액이 1억2천만 원을 넘네요 https://twitter.com/y2mue/status/623766137994481665
<bluedusk> 헐 발리
<bluedusk> 부럽네요 전 ..
<bluedusk> 해외여행은 커녕
<autowiz_> 3년만에 정기휴가 였는데 ,,, 사실좀 아쉬운부분도 꽤 있었어요
<jason_kr> 몇박 몇일? 총 경비? 벵기 삯? (동행 인원수?) 물어보믄 실롄가?
<autowiz_> 가족들끼리 싸게갔어요
<autowiz_> 15박16일 , 인당 120 정도 , 뱅기 76만원 정도 , 인원수 4명 이하 ... 근데 현지에 한국 친구가 있어서 대부분 숙박은 거기서
<autowiz_> http://www.timeanddate.com/calendar/?country=65
<autowiz_> 출장이나 휴가 가실때 현지 달력 확인해보고 가셔요~~ ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> 왜유
<HolyKnight> 문안여는데도 있나유
<autowiz_> 저는 우리나라로 치면 추석 연휴에 끼여서 갔더라구요. 상가들 반정도는 문닫았었드랬습니다.
<PotatoGim> ...지능망 개발이 어떤걸까요?
<autowiz_> 착용하면 지능이 올라가는 망토 인가요??
<autowiz_> 놀라운 아이템이군요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> ...헉
<autowiz_> 블더님
<autowiz_> ceph 방은 정말 조용하네요 , 저 많은사람들이 저 방에 왜 있는걸까요? 메일링 리스트도 아니고 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 습관이 무서운거죠
<autowiz_> 꾸벅 ..   사마휘님 안녕하세요~
<samahui_ws> 안녕하세요~
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ...
<PotatoGim> btrfs 방도 사람 수에 비하면...
<jason_kr> http://stuffin.space/
<pchero_work> jason_kr: 우와!!! :)
<jason_kr> ^^  (끄응 ㅋㅋㅋ)
<zeromon> 우분투 운영체제 사용하시다가 해킹 당한 흔적을 찾으신 분 계신가요?
<pchero_work> 서버 운영하다 보면 부지기수로 나타납니다.
<pchero_work> 꽤 많아요. 자주 공격 당하구요.
<zeromon> pchero_work:  공격시 대체 방법은 대체적으로 무엇인가요? iptables?
<jason_kr> 해킹 시도는 매일 수천건씩 로그에 남죠
<pchero_work> 공격방법에 따라 다릅니다.
<jason_kr> 저는 서너가지를 섞어서 써요.
<zeromon> jason_kr: 혹시 팁을 공유 할 수 있는지요?
<pchero_work> 보통은 방화벽을 이용하거나, 다른 보안 시스템을 더 추가하죠.
<jason_kr> 매일 수천건"보다 "부지기수"가 더 맞겠네요.
<jason_kr> 저도 "보통은 방화벽을 이용하거나, 다른 보안 시스템을 더 추가하죠."
<jason_kr> iptables & 구글링? ㅋ(죄송)
<zeromon> 왜 그리도 개인 서버를 해킹하려고 드는지들
<zeromon> jason_kr: 감사합니다
<pchero_work> 특정 서버를 공격하기보다는.. 그냥 브루트 포스 공격이죠.
<jason_kr> 저도 같은 생각....ㅋ 그런데, 뭐가 있어서 침투하려한다기 보다는 거의 봇으로 돌려서..예
<pchero_work> Ipv4 갯수가 얼마 안되니까, 그냥 처음부터 끝까지 돌리는거죠.
<zeromon> 그렇죠 보통 봇으로 돌린다고 생각됩니다.
<zeromon> 해킹팀 뉴스를 보고 요즘 제가 좀 민감해 진 듯 하네요
<zeromon> 민감한 개인 자료는 서버에 보관하지 않는 것이 안전할 것 같네요.
<jason_kr> 오즈 님 말씀중 기억나는 명언(?) "세상엔 2종류의 섭(또는 섭 관리자)가  있다. 1. 해킹 당한 후 수습중인 섭, 그리고
<jason_kr> 2. 해킹 당한 줄도 모르고 돌아가는 섭"
<pchero_work> 22222222
<zeromon> 맞는 말이네요
<zeromon> 완벽한 파이어월은 존재하지 않을 듯
<jason_kr> 모 vs 순"은 역시 도전과 응전이며...ㅋㅋㅋ 역사 죠?
<autowiz_> 뭐 안뚤리도록 노력하는 방법밖에 없습니다만.
<jason_kr> 뽑으면 되요 (ㅋ 또 미안)
<autowiz_> 전문적인 해커들한테 목표당해서 뚤리는거 빼면 정말 기본적인게 안 지켜져서 뚤리는 경우가 많더라구요.
<jason_kr> 오~ 오즈! (내가 호출해서 나왔어요? 공연히 미안하네요)
<autowiz_> ssh telnet  ftp 접속이 all 로 열려 있다던가 하는
<autowiz_> 아닙니다 저녁먹고 화면 보고 있었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 아 참! 답글 잘 봤어요.
<zeromon> 혹시 여기 KDE 사용자 계신가요?
<zeromon> 우분투에서 KDE plasma 5 안정성이 궁금합니다.
<pchero_work> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rG8AJ7pzM7c&list=PLE92D612559458C31&index=22 감동이네요... ㅠㅠ
<jason_kr> 동영상을 올린 사용자가 동영상을 해당 국가에서 볼 수 있도록 설정하지 않았습니다.yt
<zeromon> pchero_work: 무슨 영상인가요?
<pchero_work> 나는 가수다 영상이요. ㅎ
<jason_kr> 나 가수" ㅋ
<pchero_work> 일하면서 듣고 있는데.. 감동이네요. ㅎ
<jason_kr> 이런 것도 우회해서 봐야 하나? ㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> ?? 안나오나요..?
<jason_kr> 남조선에선
<pchero_work> 허...ㄹ -_-;;;;
<jason_kr> 동영상을 올린 사용자가 동영상을 해당 국가에서 볼 수 있도록 설정하지 않았습니다. <-- 라쟎우~
<pchero_work> 헐..;;;
<pchero_work> 이소라 - 나를 사랑하지
<pchero_work> 아이고....;;;
<zeromon> jason_kr: 북조선으로 우회를 해야 되나봐요
<jason_kr> 풉 ㅋ
<jason_kr> zeromon: 오랜만에 왔죠? nick = 또이름'이 눈에 익습니다만...
<zeromon> jason_kr: 머 그렇죠. 언제나 처럼 가끔 심심할때 들어옵니다
<jason_kr> ^^
<zeromon> jason_kr: 요즘에 일하기 싫어서 조금 땡땡이 치고 있어요
<autowiz_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0WVRQjzaME
<zeromon> 또 하나의 링크군요... 무슨 영상인지 설명을 autowiz_
<jason_kr> 역시 나가수
<zeromon> jason_kr: 아하~~
<jason_kr> 나는가수다 이소라 나를사랑하지않은그대에게
<autowiz_> 이소라 - 나가수 - 나를 사랑 하지 않는 그대에게
<zeromon> 헉 독일에서는 영상이 나옵니다
<jason_kr> 오즈님 여행 사진 좀 보여줘요
<zeromon> 남조선 사람들 독일로 우회를
<zeromon> 역시나 멋진 이소라
<bluedusk> 음?
<bluedusk> jason_kr: 님
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 전 idc 지만 테더링했습닏.ㅏ
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ ㅎㅇㅇ
<jason_kr> 잘 지내죠? 불더스크
<bluedusk> 아뇨
<bluedusk> 삶이 지옥
<bluedusk> 그 옛말에 탁치니 억하니 죽었다 라는
<bluedusk> 말이 자꾸 떠오르네요
<bluedusk> 전 자살도 안할꺼고 의문사도 안당할꺼고 실종도 안당할꺼지만
<bluedusk> 과로사는 당할지도 모르겠다는..
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ (미안) ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 몸도 좀 챙기면서 일하세요~~
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<Work^Seony> 아 덴장 진급심사하는데 1년이나 걸리네요...
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요 ...   진급잘 안시켜 줄려고 그러는걸까요...
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 원래 일처리가 좀 느린 동네이긴한데, 정부기관이라 더 느려요
<Work^Seony> 진급방식 자체도 이해가 안가고...
<Work^Seony> 방식이 어떤지 소개해드리자면요 ㅋㅋ 진짜 어이가 없을 정도에요
<Work^Seony> 보통 미국에서는 진급을 안해도 크게 상관이 없거든요
<Work^Seony> 걍 현재 포지션에 만족하면, 그 포지션으로 쭉 나가도 되요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 암튼, 진급하고싶으면 열심히 일을 해서 과정이나 성과를 보여주고, "내가 이만큼 일을 했다"라는 열정 같은걸 보여줘요.  그리고서 진급하고싶다고 상사한테 얘길 하죠
<Work^Seony> 그럼 상사도 업무성과가 마음에 들고 인정을 하면, 정식으로 위원회에 건의를 해서 승인을 받아요.
<Work^Seony> 승인이 떨어지면, 대중매체에 해당 포지션에 해당하는 구인광고를 내고, 거기에 제가 입사신청을 하는 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 말도 안되죠 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 사실상 이미 내부에서는 다 정해놓는 짜고치는 고스톱인데, Equal Oppertunity라고 불리우는, 모두에게 평등한 기회를 줘야한다는 규정 땜시... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 쉽게 이해가 가지 않는 시스템이군요
<Work^Seony> 다들 이해가 안간다고 해요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 잠깐 눈좀 붙이고 오겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> 주무세요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-07-24
<autowiz_> 오늘의 일과를 시작할때가 왔습니다. ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~~~
<samahui_pi> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<sungku> 안녕하세요. 좋은 점심입니다.
<Seony> sungku
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> @RealKaracha: 예전에 "좀 사는 분들" 이야기를 들었는데, 자녀가 취업하면 월급 받은 건 전부 저축시키고 생활은 부모님 카드로만 하는 방법도 있다고 한다. 그렇게 되면 나중에 자녀가 집을 사더라도 "내가 번 돈"으로 산 게 되기 때문에 증여세를 면피 가능.
<samahui_pi> 보험을 들어주는 방법도 있죠. 자식앞으로 들고 받는것도 자식앞으로 해놓으면 세금없이 증여하기 쉽죠
<bluedusk> 회사를 차려주는 방법도 있죠
<bluedusk> 음핫핫
<bluedusk> 배고픈데 밥먹고 와야겠네요
<autowiz_> 맛점 하세요~~
<samahui_pi> 그렇쵸. 회사를 차려주고 그것도 계열사 하청으로 모든 일을 몰아주는 방법이 있죠
<autowiz_> 계열사 하청이라는 악습이 생겨나게 되는거지요 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_pi> 다 그렇게 하니 안하면 손해보는 느낌이 든다는게 더 문제죠
<samahui_pi> 그러고보니 주말에 25~26일 인지라... 오늘 월급님 로그인하시는군요
<samahui_pi> 물론 월요일이후로 적금 카드사 등등이 월급 로그아웃시키겠지만... 기분은 좋군요
<autowiz_> ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 현대카드: 퍼가요~♡
<PotatoGim> 삼성카드: 퍼가요~♡
<PotatoGim> 우리카드: 퍼가요~♡
<samahui_pi> 월급님이 로그아웃 하셨습니다
<PotatoGim> ㅜㅜㅜㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 월급님은 기다리면 다시 오실 겁니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 주말 잘들 보네세요~~
<PotatoGim> 캄사함다~ autowiz님도 즐건 주말 보내시길~
<samahui_ws> 불금인데 비바람에 태풍에 어두컴컴한 불금이네요
<samahui_ws> 그래도 주말은 즐겁고 편안하게 보내세요
<PotatoGim> 모두 오늘은 집에서 치맥이나 즐기라는 하늘의 계시로...
<samahui_ws> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 중복에 삼계탕 대신 치맥으로 때웠더니 ... 기운이 나는게 아니라 기운이 빨렸어요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 같은 치느님인데 어찌....
<samahui_ws> 치킨님은 위대하였으나 맥주가 장을 흔들어놨죠 쉐킷~
<samahui_ws> 삼계탕을 먹을때 마신 인삼주는 참 좋았는데... 역시 전 탄산들어간 음료랑 안맞아요
<HolyKnight> http://emptydream.tistory.com/3853
<pchero_work> 우와! :)
<pchero_work> 좋은데요???
<samahui_ws> 우리나라는 저거 도입해도 국정원 요원들이 열심히 해킹해서 원하는 결과를 얻어낼겁니다
<samahui_ws> 그나저나 저 아이디어는 정말 옳다고 봅니다.
<samahui_ws> 이미 성인 1인당 1스마트폰은 갖춰진 상태라 볼 수 있는 현재시점에서 왜 대리자가 지들 멋대로 정치하게 놔둘필요가 있을가 싶어요. 각장 폰으로 동시 다발적으로다가 투표해서 결과 도출하고 그 결과 따르면 될것을
<samahui_ws> 불금을 즐기러 일찍 가야되는데 ... 하던 일이 발목을 덥썩 잡고 놓아주질 않는군요 ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> 불금을 얼마나 부러울 정도로 재미있게 즐기시려고...
<PotatoGim> 저는... 치맥 예약입니다...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 미드와 함께...
<samahui_ws> ㅎㅎ 얼마나 즐겁게라뇨... 애봐야죠.. 아이보는게 좋아서 애보러가려고요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 전 이만 가보겠습니다 즐거운 주말보내세요
<zeromon> 리눅스에서 삼바서를 설치하고 윈도우 ACL를 그대로 적용할 수 있나요?
<autowiz> 되는거 같습니다.
<zeromon> autowiz: 제 질문이 좀 명확하지 않는 것 같은데 ...
<zeromon> autowiz: 윈도우 서버에 지정된 그룹이나 유저 권한과 동일한 옵션을 리눅스에 설치된 삼바서버에 적용할 수 있는지 궁금합니다.
<zeromon> 그게 ACL이 맞는지 모르겠네요
<autowiz> 지정은 윈도우즈에서 하실려는건가요? 리눅에서 하실려는건가요? 아니면 되기만 하면 상관없으신가요?
<zeromon> autowiz: 지정은 윈도우즈 서버에서 하려고 합니다. 설치된 윈도우 서버가 있어서요
<zeromon> 부득이 삼바서버 하나를 독립된 윈도우 서버에 설치해야 될 상황이 됐습니다.
<zeromon> autowiz: 죄송합니다 독립된 리눅스 서버에 설치해야 될 상황이 됐습니다. 가 맞는 표현입니다
<zeromon> autowiz:  데비안 KDE팀과 영어로 이야기 하다가 한국어가 꼬였네요.
<autowiz> c:\>icacls v:\xsup\BOMB\exdel
<autowiz> v:\xsup\BOMB\exdel 계정 이름과 보안 식별자 사이에 매핑이 이루어지지 않았습니다.
<autowiz> (RX,W,WDAC,WO,DC)
<autowiz>                    계정 이름과 보안 식별자 사이에 매핑이 이루어지지 않았습니다.
<autowiz> (R)
<autowiz>                    Everyone:(R)
<autowiz> 1 파일을 처리했으며 0 파일은 처리하지 못했습니다.
<autowiz> c:\>
<autowiz> 요로코롬 뜨는데 리눅서버에서 뭔가 설정을 해줘야 하는지 모르겠습니다.
<zeromon> autowiz: 아 시도해 보고 계시는 군요
<zeromon> autowiz: 그정도로 방해하고 싶지는 않았는데 도움에 무지 감사드립니다.
<zeromon> autowiz: 가능하다면 저도 다음주에 연구소에서 시도해 보겠습니다.
<autowiz> 네~ 밤이 늦어서 저도 당장은 힘들거 같습니다. ㅎㅎ 졸려서 집중이 안되네요
<zeromon> 리눅스 유저들은 항상 무지 친절하다는 사실
<zeromon> autowiz: 다시 한번 무지 감사 드려요
<autowiz> 좋은밤되세요~
<zeromon> autowiz: 담에 뵙겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> vlan 태깅을 추가할 수 없는 제한된 상황에서 nfs 마운트하는게 쉽지는 않네요..
<autowiz> nfs 마운트
<autowiz> 라우팅이 필요없는 상황이면 1:1 로 장비 양단에 사설 IP 넣어버리면 그회선이 VLAN 이 무엇이건 , IP 대역이 무엇이건 상관없이
<autowiz> 통신이 되긴 합니다.
<Work^Seony> 음... 좀 상황이 복잡해요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 학교 모든 건물에는 랜선을 꼽을 수 있는 포트가 벽에 붙어있는데요,
<Work^Seony> 저희는 이것을 데이터잭 이라고 부르고, 고유번호가 붙어져있어요
<Work^Seony> 학교 중앙전산실에서 이것들을 관리하죠...
<Work^Seony> 여기서, 각 단과대학들이 공식적으로 등록한 vlan 번호들 중에서, 별도로 요청한 태그번호만 패킷을 통과시켜줘요
<Work^Seony> 그러다보니, 임의로 생성한 vlan 패킷을 통과시킬 방법이 없게됐쬬 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 결국 선택한 방법이, 스토리지서버 NFS => 직원데탑 Netatalk => Private VLAN => PC
<Work^Seony> 이렇게 넘어가게 됐어요
<Work^Seony> 태양광 발전에 관련된 글인데 읽어볼만합니다 http://marupress.tistory.com/1792
<autowiz> 잠들어버렸었네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> http://www.wikitree.co.kr/main/news_view.php?id=206518
<autowiz> 좀 예전기사인데 ....  이틀이라니 대단하네요 "소개팅 나간 중국 여성이 폭행당한 이유"
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ  헤드라인만 봤는데, 실제 사진 보니까 좀 심하긴 하네요
<autowiz> 여성분이 조금 심하신거 같기도 하고 그렇습니다.
<Work^Seony> 리눅스용 파폭은 진짜 별로인거 같아요..
<Work^Seony> 웍스테이션 하드웨어랑 뭐가 안맞는지..
#ubuntu-ko 2015-07-25
<Work^Seony> @niemand: 이유는 모르겠지만 갑자기 내 타임라인에 각종 길치 이야기가 가득한데, "주변에 뭐가 보여?"라는 전화기 너머 친구의 질문에 "어... 트럭...?" 이라고 대답했다는 L선배의 얘기보다 대단한 건 아직 없는 것 같다
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 금요일 오후라 일도 안되고 다른 직원들은 눈에 보이지도 않고...  저도 집에 갈까봐요..
<autowiz> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저도 주위에 직원들도 안보이고
<autowiz> 조용하고 좋네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 토요일 사무실이라는 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 어서 들어가세요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 내일 놀려면 오늘 일해야 해요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아... 그렇군요..
<autowiz> 내일은 간만에 데이트 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 또 바람 맞는건 아닐지 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 즐거운 시간 보내세요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> http://www.coupang.com/np/products/94999954?coupang=94999954&src=74&spec=100&utm_source=DM&utm_medium=Tcoupang&utm_campaign=allSubs_sub&ctag=410846&tburn=N
<autowiz> minicube 라는 안드로이드 기반 미디어 플레이어 정도일려나요 가격은 싸고 괜찮은거 같은데 좀 지켜봐야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 노트북 i3 랑 i5 랑 차이가 많이 날까요??
<LinDol> 모바일 용으로 나온 시퓨면 비슷하지 않을까요..
<autowiz> 그냥 cpu 모델명 뒤쪽 숫자에 따라 다르게 나올까요?
<LinDol> 전 펜티엄 프로세스 사용자 ㅠ_ㅠ
<autowiz> 아 노트북 하나 골라달라는데 고민이네요 ㅎㅎ
<LinDol> 음.. 주위 사람 노트북 추천은 조심스럽게 접근해야할 듯...
<LinDol> =3
<autowiz> 린돌님도 하나 장만 하셔야 할때가 되신게 아니신가 하는 ^^
<LinDol> 13년도 10월엔가 삿는데 ㅋㅋ
<LinDol> 아직 현역으로 쓰고 있습니다.ㅋㅋ
<LinDol> 노트북
<LinDol> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=1720115
<LinDol> 이모델이용 =3 크... 2년 정도 더 써야할 것 같아요 ㅋ.ㅋ'
<commania> 안녕하세요~
<commania> 11년도 9월에 산 노트북..
<commania> 당당한 현역입니다ㅋㅋ;;
<bluedusk> 걍 맥북을 쓰세요
<bluedusk> 맥북이 진리일까요?
<autowiz> 맥북도 좋긴 하지만 , 좀 비싼감이 있어서 ㅜㅜ
<bluedusk> 비싼거 따위
<bluedusk> 저랑 상관없군요..
<bluedusk> 제가 살게 아니니..
<bluedusk> 후훗
<autowiz> 나쁜사람 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 일단 지르세요
<bluedusk> 세상 뭐 있나요?
<PotatoGim> 악마의 유혹
<autowiz> 지름마귀 조심 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 결국 지르실꺼면서
<bluedusk> 왜케
<DarkCircle> 조용하네요 -ㅅ-
<lindol> DarkCircle, 부비부뷔
<autowiz> 안녕들하세요
<lindol> 안녕하세요 +_+
<crixer> 안녕하세요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<bluedusk> DarkCircle: 부비적거리는거 받아주지 말고
<bluedusk> 소괴기 사라고 갈궈요
<DarkCircle> 오늘같은날 불러야 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 하지만 이미 나가셨네영 -ㅠ- 침질질
<bluedusk> 소괴기 ㄲㄲ
<bluedusk> 왜
<bluedusk> 난 이시간까지 일하고 있는가?
<autowiz> 앞에 산이 있어 오른다는 그분처럼
<autowiz> 앞에 일이있으니 하고 계시는거 아닐까요
<jason_kr> 껌보다 해몽이 좋습니다.
<bluedusk> -_-?
<bluedusk> 제가 일하는게 아니라
<bluedusk> 일은 컴터가 하고
<bluedusk> 전 그걸 감독한다고 해야 하나
<bluedusk> 컴터가 느려터진걸
<bluedusk> 아니 근데 seq write 는 18k iops 가 나오는데
<bluedusk> seq read 는 1k iops 밖에 안나오는게 말이 되나요?
<autowiz> 간혹 쓰기가 읽기보다 빠른경우가 있는데요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-07-26
<HolyKnight> @iolothebard: 작아도 좋은 사수가 있는 회사를 선택하세요!!! 그걸 안들어 가보고 어떻게 알아요? ㅠㅠ "초보 개발자를 위한 직장이야기" by @subokim #개발자 #직장 http://www.slideshare.net/kimsubo/ss-50876119 via @SlideShare
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
#ubuntu-ko 2016-07-25
<autowiz_> 세번째는 세탁기에 좀 들어가서 물장구도 치고 놀지 그랬어
<jun_> 그러기엔 몸이 너무 비대해져버렸어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 세탁기를 큰걸로 사~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 오늘 학원 수업은 뭔가? ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 제 몸뚱이가 들어가려면.... 에휴~
<jun_> 지금 집에 있는것도 중고로 50만원 주고 산거예요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 오늘부터 JSP에 들어갑니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 한동안 jquery 때문에 머리아펐는데... 이제야 다시 java쪽으로 돌아와서 다행입니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 열심히 해야지 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> jquery가 요새 왜 유행하는지 알겠는데... 머리로는 잘 안돌아가더라구요
<autowiz_> 뇌가 젊어지는 운동을 좀 해야겠구만
<jun_> 뇌가 젊어지는운동이요??? 뭐가 있을까요?
<autowiz_> 일단 오프너로 뚜껑을 열고
<autowiz_> 정성스래 마사지를 해주는거지~
<jun_> 음....
<autowiz_> 혹시 공짜로 온라인 저장공간 수테라정도 주는곳 있나요?
<jun_> 중국쪽 클라우드..?
<autowiz_> 으음 거긴 못믿음
<autowiz_> 그래서 안씀
<jun_> 전 그냥 클라우드 자체를 안써요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 아 오늘저녁은 뭐가좋을까요... 라고 말은 꺼냈느데
<autowiz_> 생각해보니 먹을게 하나밖에 없네요
<autowiz_> 햇반 + 먹다남은 파운드케잌
<autowiz_> 서니님 재순님 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz_> 저는 잠시 외출좀 하고 오겠습니다.
<autowiz_> 병원에 잠시 다녀올 일이 있어서
<JasonJang> 오랜만~ ^^ 머 크게 아픈 거 아니길 바래요.
<dobidugi> 안녕하세요
<head_office> 재순님 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<dobidugi> 죄송하지만 tar.xz 파일 압축은 어떻게 풀어야나요?
<dobidugi> 해결됫네여 죄성합니다
<autowiz_> 재순님 못뵈서 병난듯 합니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/FsPt8Xpw/Screenshot_2016-07-25-12-28-52-1.png
<HolyKnight_> 제이슨찡 올만이에유
<autowiz_> 으음... 저는 저 숫자들을 봐도 뭐가 뭔지 모르겠습니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 오른건 확실하네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 축하드립니다. ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight_> 감사함미당
<autowiz_> 그런의미에서 한턱 쏴~ (양동근 버젼 )
<autowiz_> (크~~ 이거 너무 아재 개그 인건가요? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ )
<HolyKnight_> ㅋㅋ
<newbee> 안녕하세요 혹시 모바일용 우분투 개발 질문 좀 드려도 될까요?
<jun_> 개발....
<autowiz_> 모바일용 우분투  개발이면 어떤 환경에서 어떤걸 만드실려는건지 감이 안잡히네요
<autowiz_> 편하게 여쭤보시면 아시는분 이계시면 답변을 드릴겁니다. ~
<jun_> 모바일용 우분투면... OS가 우분투인 모바일을 말씀하시는건가요..?
<newbee> 현재 스마트폰용에서 사용가능한 우분투를 얘기드리느 건데요.  실제 스마트폰에서 사용할 수 있는 우분투를 개발할때 우분투의 ui, 기본 기능, 정책에 대한 변경이 가능할까요? 현재 우분투와 리눅스에 대한 지식과 경험이 부족하고 얕습니다. 향후 지식을 습득하고, 경험을 늘려서, 스마트폰용 우분투에서 새로운 OS라는 생각이
<jun_> 으엥??? 저만 다 깨져서 보이는건가요?
<newbee> 현재 스마트폰용에서 사용가능한 우분투를 얘기드리느 건데요.  실제 스마트폰에서 사용할 수 있는 우분투를 개발할때 우분투의 ui, 기본 기능, 정책에 대한 변경이 가능할까요? 현재 우분투와 리눅스에 대한 지식과 경험이 부족하고 얕습니다. 향후 지식을 습득하고, 경험을 늘려서, 스마트폰용 우분투에서 새로운 OS라는 생각이
<newbee> 이것도 깨져 보이나요?
<jun_> 저는.... 네..깨져보여요
<jun_> autowiz_:  형도 위에 깨져보이시나요?
<newbee> 메모장에서 복붙한거라  그런거 같네요.여기서 글 다시 쓰겠습니다.
<newbee> 현재 스마트폰용에서 사용 가능한 우분투를 얘기드리는 건데요. 실제 스마트폰에서 사용할 수 있는 우분투를 개발할때 우분투의 UI, 기본 기능, 정책에 대한 변경이 가능 할까요? 현재 우분투와 리눅스에 대한 지식과 경험이 부족하고 얕습니다. 향후 지식을 습득하고, 경험을 늘려서 스마트폰용 우분투에서 새로운 OS라느 생각이
<jun_> 제꺼 인코딩 바꿔서 다시 들어왔는데...
<jun_> 일단 들어온 글자는 깨져서 나오네요
<newbee> 아 그럼 다시 붙여넣기 해볼까요?
<jun_> 새탭 확인해보세요
<autowiz_> 응? 나는 잘 보이는데ㅐ
<jun_> 제꺼 인코딩 문제였나봐요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 우분투 폰 사용하는 분이 있긴 할려나..?
<newbee> 저는 실질적으로 사용하기 위한 것이 아니라, 새로운 OS를 '구현'정도를 생각하고 있습니다. 그게 스마트폰용 우분투의 오픈소스 장점을 살려서 '구현'을 할 수 있을까요?
<jun_> 맨땅에 헤딩하는것보단 일단 우분투 기반의 폰을 구하셔서 사용하면서 보시는게 좋지 않을까라고 생각합니다..
<autowiz_> 꼭 사람들이 OS 를 만들어 볼려고 하더라 ㅋㅋ
<jun_> 그러게요 ㅎㅎㅎ 프로그래머의 꿈은 OS아닐가요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> Oori jun Suk ee.
<autowiz_> OS
<jun_> 저도 가능하다면 OS를 만들어보고 싶습니다 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 저 Suk가 아니라 Seok씁니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> Suk로 썼더니 외국인이 되게 욕같이 발음을 해요;;
<autowiz_> 이준서k
<autowiz_> (seo)k
<jun_> 그래도 뭔가.. 서어억? 이렇게 발음하는게 낫던데요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> Suk를 쓸때는 주운썪
<jun_> 약간 이런느낌이었달까요?
<jun_> 그냥 외국이름을 하나 만들어야할까봐요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 쓸일이 없겠지만..혹시나~??? ㅎㅎ
<jun_> Seony: 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 6월의 돌인가...  준석
<jun_> 아;;;;으흠.... 그럴수도 있겠네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> Seony:  안녕하세요. 부럽 아직도...일요일.
<pchero_work> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 인터넷 공증 발급받으려다가 사기 당했어요..
<razGon_i7> ㅎㄷㄷ
<head_office> 공인인증서요?
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<pchero_work> 아뇨. ㅠㅠ
<head_office> 돈 빼가거에요?
<pchero_work> 인터넷으로 혼인 증명서 영문 공증 신청했는데 알고보니 유령 회사 사이트.. ㅠㅠ
<head_office> 빨리 경찰에 신고하세요!
<head_office> 신상정보 다 털린거 아니에요?
<pchero_work> 네.. ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 외국이라... 어찌 신고도 못하고 있어요. ㅠㅠ
<head_office> 인터넷으로
<head_office> 신고하는거 잇지 않아요?
<pchero_work> 아뇨.. 없어요.
<head_office> 외국 사이트에 신상털린거에요?
<head_office> 우리나라 홈페이지면 신고하면 금방 잡을텐데
<pchero_work> 아니요, 제가 외국에 있어서요..
<pchero_work> 신고를 하려면 사건 당사자가 직접 서에가서 소장을 접수해야해요.
<pchero_work> 끽해야 할 수 있는건.. 소보원에 신고하는 것 뿐.. -_-;;
<autowiz_> 우리나라 사이트 이긴 한건가요? ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 아이고 ㅠㅠ   맘 상하셨겠어요...  대처를 뭔가 좀 해야하나요? ㅜㅜ
<pchero_work> 지금으로써는... 씁쓸한 커피한잔요..
<autowiz_> 커피한잔도 대접해드리지 못해 안타까울 따름입니다 ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> ㅠㅠ
<head_office> 사정을 설명하면 원격으로 접수하고 그런것도없나봐요 ㅜㅜ
<lexlove> 퇴근해요~~~~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 다시 출근 모드입니다.
<autowiz_> feren 군은 오늘도 일을 하는구나
<autowiz_> 좋아 열심히 살고 있군
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵넵ㅎㅎ 퇴근합니다 이제
<autowiz_> 아 벌써 퇴근이구나. 수고했어~~
<autowiz_> 서니님 안녕하세요~
<MBP^Seony> 안녕하세요
<MBP^Seony> 며칠 전부터 여기 태풍이 오는데 비껴갈거라고 해서 별 걱정 안했더니, 어제 샤워기를 트는 수준으로 비가 왔었네요 ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 온 동네가 엄청 습한데, 어제 잘 때 너무 습한게 정말 오랫만에 느껴보는 촉감이었네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 별다른 피해는 없어야 할텐데요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 특히 전기가 ㅠㅠ
<MBP^Seony> 뭐 일단 학교만 멀쩡하면 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 그렇습죠 , 전기나가버리면 아이고 끔찍합니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2016-07-26
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^&^
<autowiz_> 랙스님 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 오즈님 안녕하세요.^^
<MBP^Seony> 갤럭시 s6 엣지를 줏었는데 주인한테 연락이 한 달째 안와서 제가 쓰려고 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 근데 구글 계정 인증 부분에서 넘어갈 수가 없네요
<lexlove> 그럼 못쓰는건가요?
<MBP^Seony> 네 예전에 입력된 구글 계정을 입력하지 않으면 넘어가주질 않네요
<lexlove> 예전 계정을 잊어버리면 못쓴다는건가? 뭔가 방법이 있을거 같네요.^^
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<MBP^Seony> 안녕하세요
<MBP^Seony> 인터넷에 나와있는건 다 해봤는데 안되네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 한국이라면 대리점에서 가능할거 같은데요.^^
<MBP^Seony> 한국에서 주은 기계 락을 풀어주나요?
<lexlove> 안해봐서 모르겠어요.^^;;;;
<MBP^Seony> 한국에서는, 길에서 물건을 줏어도 절도죄 적용되지 않나요?
<autowiz_> 락은 정확히 모르겠는데 풀릴거 같습니다. 절도일거같은데 한국에 폰 잃어버리면
<lexlove> 음....... 그럴거 같네요.ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 절대 안찾아주더라구요 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 주었다고 안하나? ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 찾아주면 금전을 요구하죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 저야 어차피 폰이 필요 없으니까 이거 락 안풀려도 뭐 사실 상관은 없는데, 그렇다고 멀쩡한걸 쓰레기통에 던져넣긴 아까워서요..
<jun_> 아이폰은 워낙 중고로 잘 팔리니까
<jun_> 주우면 바로 전원끄고서 팔러간대요
<autowiz_> 한국은 구형 핸드폰 통신사 가져다주면
<autowiz_> 재활용 한다는 말이있었는데요
<MBP^Seony> 음... 근데 아이폰이야 말로 락을 깨는게 더 어렵지 않아요?
<autowiz_> 해외 수출이라던가 부품 재활용이라던가
<MBP^Seony> 뜯어서 부품 재활용이라면 일리 잇네요
<jun_> 아이폰 락 푸는거요? 그거 이미 풀리지 않았어요?
<MBP^Seony> 헐 그래요?  폰 비밀번호나 지문 정보는 씨퓨 내부에 저장된다고 하는데, 그게 풀려요?
<jun_> 뭘 어떻게 하는지 모르겠지만 최신 제품도 락 풀렸다고 기사에서 본거 같아요..
<autowiz_> 시퓨라니 헐~ 애플도 상당한 노력을 하는군요
<jun_> 와.. 상상도 못했는데...시퓨에;;
<MBP^Seony> autowiz_, 저번에 미국 CIA인가 FBI인가 어디서 테러범 아이폰 뚫는 방법 좀 알려달라고 애플에 요구했다가 거절한 사건 모르세요?
<autowiz_> 네 들었습니다.
<autowiz_> 딱 거기까지만들었어가지고 ㅠㅠ
<MBP^Seony> 그때 대충 나온 정보가,
<jun_> 아 그 기사도 봤어요
<MBP^Seony> 비밀번호랑 지문정보는 씨퓨 내부의 독립된 별도의 장소에 저장된답니다.
<MBP^Seony> 그래서 애플한테 생떼 부렸잖아요
<MBP^Seony> 알려달라고
<MBP^Seony> 그랬떠니 애플왈, 우리도 모른다
<jun_> 중국애들한테 풀어달라면 될텐데 ㅎㅎㅎ 하긴...그건 불법이네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> jun_:  오늘의 수업은 무엇인고?
<MBP^Seony> 암튼, 갤럭시 S6 엣지 주은거 이거 구글 계정 인증단계에서 넘어갈 수가 없으니... 당분간 창고에 박아놔야겠네요
<jun_> autowiz_: 어제부터 시작한 jsp하고 있습니다
<autowiz_> jsp 안에서는 ?
<jun_> jsp 문법이요
<jun_> jsp도 어째 빠르면 이번주..늦어도 다음주 수요일이면 끝날것 같네요
<autowiz_> 그다음엔 뭐할려나?
<jun_> bootstrap 이요
<jun_> 이게 먼저일지 spring이 먼저 일지는 저도 잘;;;
<autowiz_> 그렇고만
<jun_> 일단 8월이면 안드로이드를 제외하고선 끝납니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 수업일수 80% 이상 되면 수료증 나온다니까.. 9월 중순 전까지 계산하면.. 얼추 80% 나올것 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 공초화 안되나요?
<razGon_i7> 아..ㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 루팅.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 인증단계에 들어가야 루팅.ㅋ
<MBP^Seony> 아뇨 루팅이 아니라 frp요
<MBP^Seony> frp를 bypass하고싶어서요
<MBP^Seony> 구글 계정 인증단계에서 OTG 케이블에 usb 스틱 꼽아서 넣어도 아무 것도 안나오더라구요...
<hyoshin> 안녕하셔요
<MBP^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun_> 안녕하세요
<hyoshin> ubuntu 14.04 64bit을 설치하는데 필요한 사양이 있나요?, 2005년도에 나온 PC이긴 한데, i5 / ram 4gb인데 설치하고 부팅하는데 커널 패닉이 뜨내요
<hyoshin> 거기에다가 신기한건 USB로 포터블로 해서 부팅하면 부팅이 잘되요......
<hyoshin> 안드로이드 환경 구축해야되서 포터블로하기에는 힘들고요 HDD에  ubuntu 설치해서 실행해야 하는데, 64bit 설치하면 부팅하면서 계속해서 커널패닉이 뜨내요. 아참 32bit는 설치가 잘됩니다.
<MBP^Seony> 음... 그냥 32비트로 쓰시면 안되시나봐요?
<hyoshin> 예 개발환경을 반드시 64bit을 요구하더군요
<hyoshin> PC 사양이 문제라고하면 USB포터블에서도 부팅이 안되야 되는게 아닌가 생각이 드는데, USB 포터블로 하면 64bit 부팅이 되요.
<MBP^Seony> 아... 개발 때문에 그러시군요
<MBP^Seony> 커널 패닉 메시지를 봤으면 약간은 좀 도움이 될 것 같은데 아쉽군요
<hyoshin> 메시지 확인하고 오겟습니다. 개발실에 PC가 있어서요
<ipeter> ircCloud^Seony: 여행용 캐리어로는 좀 부족하겠죠?
<ipeter> 예전에 학생때 쓰던 이민가방 써야할듯 싶네요.
<MBP^Seony> 관광 가시는 것도 아닌데요..
<MBP^Seony> 필요한 물건들 하나부터 열까지 전부 거기서 사서 쓰실거면 가볍게 가셔도 괜찮겠죠
<ipeter> 네. 그냥 이민가방 가지고 가야겠어요.
<ipeter> 근 10년전꺼라서 엄청 봐도 후질그레한데
<ipeter> 뭐 저는 그런거 신경안쓰지만, 다른사람 보기에 좀 그렇네요.
<ipeter> 근데 여행가는게 아니니까 어쩔 수 없겠죠.
<lexlove> ipeter: 안녕하세요.^^
<hyoshin> 설치 됬습니다 ㅠㅜ... 정말 몇칠동안 고생해서 여기 채팅까지 찾아들어왔는데.. 마지막이라고 생각하고  하는데 됬어요+_+
<JasonJang> 안녕하세요? hyoshin 어찌 됐어요? 저절로? ㅎ
<hyoshin> CMOS에서 부트 설정을 1번에 하드로 설정하는게 아니라 비워 둬야 하는 거였더군요.... 비워 두니까 ubuntu 깔리고 비어 있던 1번이 ubuntu로 바끼면서 정상적으로 부팅이 되었내요
<hyoshin> CMOS Boot 설정에서 1번을 비워두고 2번 HDD, 3번 CDROM  설정하고 ubuntu 설치 하니까 CMOS Boot설정에서 비워둔 1번이 Ubuntu로 바끼내요 그러면서 부팅됬어요
<JasonJang> 정확히는...우분투 부팅 문제가 아녔고 씨모드 부팅 순서 문제 였군요?! 잘 됐습니다.
<hyoshin> 옙 감사합니다
<hyoshin> irc 오랜만에 들어오니 좋내요. 예전에 울티마온라인 하면서 irc  만이 했는데 요즘도 irc가 있는거 알았내요
<JasonJang> ^^
<razGon_i7> 세계로 나가는 우분투채널.
<razGon_i7> ipter님. 조채연군. jason님. seony님.. ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_i7> hero님도 그렇죠?
<JasonJang> 엥? 왠 호출이세요? 안녕하세요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 호출은 아니고..ㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 잘계시죠?
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 알라모렌터카로 결정.
<razGon_i7> 후.. 드디어 가는 준비를 슬슬.
<autowiz_> 세계로 휴가가시는 라지곤님
<autowiz_> 라즈곤님
<razGon_i7> ㄴㄴㄴ
<razGon_i7> 휴가가 아니라 답사입니다...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_i7> 그것떔시 스테레스 만땅..
<razGon_i7> 우리나라 사람들의 잘못된점이 뭐냐면.. 여기 계신분들 말고요.
<razGon_i7> 자신이 물어보면 바보가 될까봐 안물어 봐요.
<razGon_i7> 물론 하도 사기를 많이 당하는 한국의 특성상 그러긴 하지만요.
<razGon_i7> 하긴 외국은 답도 잘안하지만.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 아 맞다 혹시 추천할만한 유학원 있으신분?
<autowiz_> 답사라면
<autowiz_> 이민가기전 답사인가요? 다른 여행 가기전 답사인가요?
<razGon_i7> 애들 마눌님 유학+애들 영어유학요.
<razGon_i7> 아직 기획단계라..
<ipeter> 라즈곤님 콜로라도로 오세요.
<ipeter> 덴버에서 같이 살아요.
<ipeter> razGon_i7: 집 큰거 렌트해서 저 서브렛 주시구요.
<razGon_i7> 제가 가면 그러구 싶은데. 기러기 테크트리라..ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 테크트리 아..  다시 갈아탈수도없고
<autowiz_> 혼자있으시면 아무래도 외로우시겠죠? ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 제가 가끔 집에가서 청소라도 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎ 청소는 제가 해야죠.. 그래서~!!
<razGon_i7> 우분투 모임같은데 막 다니려구요.ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아이고.. 기러기 아버지...ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 제가 사정도 모르고 그랬군요.
<autowiz_> 조금의 자유와 많은 상실감을 느끼실거 같습니다만 , 다~ 장단점이 있고 일에는 타이밍이있고
<razGon_i7> 지금이 타이밍일거 같습니다.
<razGon_i7> 앞으로 1-2년.
<razGon_i7> 그뒤로는 힘들거 같아서요
<autowiz_> 2년동안 살짜기 싱글의 생활패턴으로 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> razGon_i7: 아주 엄청난 자유를 만끽하시길 빕니다.
<razGon_i7> 자유야... 경제가 유지되야죠...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_i7> 자본주의에서는 경제를 잃으면 노예..ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 돈은 제가 버는데
<autowiz_> 경제권은 여친님이 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 혹은 마눌님이
<autowiz_> 그래서 노예로 전략하게 되는 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 뭐.. 채찍 맞아가면서 일하는건 한국남자의 숙명 아니겠습니까..ㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 피터님은 미쿡 가시잖아요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 파란눈의 금발 미녀랑 결혼도 하실지도 후후훗
<razGon_i7> 마눌님은 입법권과 사법권을. 저는 행정권이 있어요.
<razGon_i7> 마눌님이 어디 투자한다는 법을 만들고 승인을 하면 행정부는 이행..ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 아... 제가 입법,사법,행정 구분이 명확히 안되서 공부좀 하고 오겠습니다. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 입법이야 법을 만들고
<autowiz_> 사법이 잘 ..  강제이행 이런쪽인가요?
<razGon_i7> 입법은 법을 만들고 추경예산을 짜는데 동원되죠..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_i7> 행정부는 그냥 이행하고 시행하는거고
<autowiz_> 사법부는 법원 ...
<razGon_i7> 사법부는 이행이 안되거나 다른짓... 예를 들면 아이맥을 이번에 매입한거...
<razGon_i7> 이런것에 심판합니다...ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 바가지 긁고 이런게 될거같기도 하고 그렇네요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 아직 미혼이라 잘 모르겠습니다.....
<razGon_i7> 여친에게 당해보시면 압니다.
<razGon_i7> 죄없어도 죄인
<autowiz_> 저 요즘 화병 날거 같습니다 ㅠㅠ
<jun_> 저는 아직 죄가 있어도.. 죄가 없는듯;;;; 조용히~ ㅎ
<JasonJang> https://plus.google.com/u/0/+CybercitiBiz/posts/jdHoYrEtEdJ
<razGon_i7> 위즈님의 마음을 압니다.ㅋ
<hyoshin> 음.. 난 입법권 사법권 행정권 금권까지 있는뎅 ㅋ
<hyoshin> 물론.... 아내를 사랑하기 때문에 모든 권한은 마누라가 집행합니다
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 총통이군요.
<jun_> 갑작스럽게 조원이.. 저희 프로젝트는 공모전과 같이 준비하죠 하면서... 링크를 보내왔는데
<jun_> - 2016 함께서울 앱 공모전 , - 서울시와 관련된 공익성을 담은 작품
<jun_> 왜 저는 이 글을 보고서.. 막막할 뿐일까요;;;
<jun_> 아이디어가 떠오르질 않네요;;;; 뇌가 아이디어쪽으론 굳어버렸나;;;
<autowiz_> 인터파크 개인정보 유출...  ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> http://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/07/15/notice-of-security-breach-on-ubuntu-forums/
<autowiz_> 우분투 포럼 디비 유출
<autowiz_> 같은 놈들일려나 ... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> ※ 비밀번호는 일방향 암호화되어 있어 해독이 불가하지만 보다 안전한 비밀번호로 변경을 권유드립니다.
<autowiz_> 인터파크 개인정보 유출 확인 결과 페이지인데
<autowiz_> 그닥 안전하지 않을거같은데요. 패스워드 짧고 단순하면 금방 털리는데 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 일단 패스워드 부분만 암호화 해놓은게 맞다면 저는 그럭저럭 괜찮은데, 만약 plain text면 진짜 짜증나는 상황 생길 것 같네요
<DarkCircle> 느낌상 md5 같은걸로 대충 때운듯 -ㅂ-
<DarkCircle> 전 이미 오래전에 탈~(~_~)~퇴
<autowiz_> 대충이라기보다 가장 일반적인 방법이지요.
<DarkCircle> md5는 암호화방식이 아니죠 ㅎㅎㅎ 그냥 해싱방식이지.
<DarkCircle> 암호화 목적도 아니고 검증용.
<autowiz_> 단방향 암호화라고도 하지요
<DarkCircle> md5는 암호화 알고리즘이 아니예요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 아 짜증나네
<autowiz_> 인터파크
<autowiz_> 비번 변경이 안되네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 암호화 알고리즘이 아니지요 . 근데 사람들이 단방향 암호화라고 하더라구요 너무들 그렇게 쓰니까 그냥 그렇구나 하고 사시는게
<razGon_i7> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<autowiz_> 이번에 대처한다고 하면서 뭔가 DB 정책을 잘못넣었거나 , 소스수정을 잘못한게 아닌가 하는 생각이 심각하게 드네요
<autowiz_> 비번 변경이 안된다니 ㅜㅜ
<lexlove> 유독 퇴근시간이 기달려집니다.^^
<autowiz_> 저도 오늘 살짝 그렇네요
<jun_> 오늘은 뭔가 이벤트가 있으신가보네요?
<autowiz_> 어제는 열심히 일 잘 했는데 말이지요
<autowiz_> 오늘도 뭐 별거 없는데 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 야근에 단련되었다가 일찍만 끝나도 뭔가 설렌다는 그 기분인가요..?
<autowiz_> http://itempage3.auction.co.kr/detailview.aspx?itemno=B333333449
<autowiz_> 조금 사고 싶네요 ... 음음 참아야지 참아야지
<autowiz_> 아 ... 인터파크
<autowiz_> 비번 변경버튼이 따로있는데 제가 못찾은거였네요 .. 물의를 일으켜 죄송합니다.
<jun_> 와.. 정말 게임을 위해 태어난 노트북인데요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 날씨가 정말...
<autowiz_> 많이 더운거지요?
<autowiz_>  A-10 이군요
<autowiz_> 에어리어 88 에서  주인공이 초반에 몰았던
<razGon_i7> ? 그거 폭격용인데
<autowiz_> https://www.facebook.com/lexlove5/posts/1127260760679567
<autowiz_> 으음
<autowiz_> 친구공개인가요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 페북에 렉스님이 프라모델 사진 올리셨길래
<lexlove> 네. 친구공개에요.^^;;;;;
<lexlove> 전부공개로 바꿨어요. 부끄럽네요.ㅎ
<autowiz_> 저걸 타고 어딘가? 혹은 누군가를 폭격하고 싶으신건 아니시지요? ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 음.... 조종을 해보고 싶긴 하네요.ㅎ
<autowiz_> 어 렉스님 안전화가 있는걸 보니 혹시 저 사진 사무실이신건가요?
<autowiz_> 그럼 출퇴근용 비행기??
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋ 집이에요. 전직장에서 받은 안전화가 있습니다. 딱 한번 신었네요/ㅎ
<lexlove> 회사에서 취미활동 하고 있으면 바로 짤릴거 같네요.ㅎ
<autowiz_> 아하 ㅎㅎ 하긴 사무실에서 프로모델은 조금 그렇지요
<lexlove> 도색작업은 은근히 시간이 많이 걸려요
<lexlove> 돈이 생긴다면 작업장을 가지고 싶어요. 환기시설을 갖추고 콤프레샤를 돌릴 수 있는 공간으로 만들고 싶어요.
<autowiz_> http://postfiles8.naver.net/20110211_39/mc341_1297383678823IwX3s_JPEG/1.jpg?type=w2
<autowiz_> 이정도면 되시겠어요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 진짜 전투기를 도색해야겠는데요~
<autowiz_> (저정도면 군대를 만드실듯 . 혹시 렉스님이 사라 코너 ?? )
<lexlove> 제게 여유자금이 생긴다면 한적한 시골도로 옆 땅을 사서 컨테이너 두개를 가져다 놓을거에요.
<lexlove> 제일 왼쪽은 간단한 주방 및 커피머신을 놔두고 가운데에 테이블과 소파를 놔둡니다.
<lexlove> 오른쪽 끝에는 투명벽과 문을 만들어서 건담과 밀리터리를 만들죠.
<lexlove> 카페라고 하긴 부족하고 동호회 모임장소 같은 곳으로 만들고 싶어요.
<autowiz_> 그러다 명소가되서 그마을은 프라모델 마을이 되구요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 진짜 하고 싶은데 로또에 당첨이 안되네요.ㅋ
<autowiz_> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 정말 찜통속에 앉아 있는것 같은 느낌의 날씨네요
<samahui> 몇일째 실내에서 나가고 싶지가 않아지네요
<razGon_i7> 그래도 한화는 ...
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 가을 야구를 볼수 있을지.
<samahui> 한화는 이기고 있나보군요
<razGon_i7> ㄴㄴ
<samahui> 요즘은 바빠서 야구도 못봐요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 롯데에게 위닝 넘져줫어요.
<samahui> 뒤에 세팀 있다는건 알고 있습니다
<razGon_i7> 망할 우람정.
<samahui> 엘쥐 케이튀 삼송
<razGon_i7> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 이런이런
<razGon_i7> 일단 기아부터 잡아야됨.
<razGon_i7> 이녀석 케이티전도. 롯데전도 블론세이브.
<razGon_i7> 다음주 목요일 한화 대 기아. 광주에서 입니다.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 목요일 가기로.
<samahui> 즐거운 시간 보내세요
<samahui> 저도 한화 경기 보고 잡은디 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 광주는 너무 멀군요
<razGon_i7> 저도 티비로 많이 봅니다.
<razGon_i7> 서울서 하실떄 보시면..
<samahui> 티비를 열심히 봐야죠
<razGon_i7> 일단 두산전... 아니면 넥센.ㅋ
<samahui> 넥센전은 패스요... 교통이 너무 않좋아요
<samahui> 그냥 두산전을 봐야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 근데 두산은... 거의 무적함대..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_i7> 과연 드레이크 세이콘은 무적함대를 잡을수 있을지.
<samahui> ㅋㅋ 전 두산 팬이기도하죠
<razGon_i7> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 거의 신야전...급에 가까운 ...
<razGon_i7> 주말이 두산전인가 그럴거에요
<razGon_i7> 금.토.일. 한화 대 두산 in 잠실.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> SK 전에서 승 많이 쌓아두어야. 두산전의 패에 대비.
<razGon_i7> 이번주 다음주 빡셀거 같은데요. 기아랑 치고 받는. 싸움될듯.
<samahui> 두산이 의롭게 나눠가질겁니다
<samahui> 서로 안될때 한번씩 잡혀주더라고요
<razGon_i7> KT 대 기아.// 기아 vs SK
<samahui> 두산이랑 한화랑 고향이 같아서 그런지 서로 잘 도와줘요
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 지난번 보니 일방적으로 파운딩 하던데..ㅠㅠ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 그때는 두산에 승이 더 절실했나보죠 ㅋㅋ 이번에는 한화에 두번은 지지 않을까 싶은데요
<razGon_i7> 1위였는데요... 압도적으로...
<samahui> 제가 보러가서
<samahui> 두산응원하면 두산이 질겁니다
<samahui> 한화 응원하면 한화가 지고...
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 아! 아니다 지난달 가서 볼때부터 응원하면 이겼군요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 두산을 절실히.. 응원하십시요.ㅋ
<samahui> 그전까지는 반대였는디 이번에 가서 봤을때는 이겼었어요
<razGon_i7> 헉...
<razGon_i7> 여튼... 한화가 SK를 잡아야 SK가 기아를 잡으려고 용쓸테고. 만약 여유롭게 지면 기아에게 승을 주는 상황입니다.
<razGon_i7> 게다가 분위기 않좋은 KT와 ...
<samahui> 잘될꺼예요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 다음주를 위해서는 이번주가 중요할거 같습니다.
<razGon_i7> 가을 야구 함 보려구요
<samahui> 모든건 다 긍정적으로다가~
<razGon_i7> 오웅... 진정한 보살이 여기에...
<samahui> 느낌이 이번에는 볼 수 있지 않을까 싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 저 진료 하루 떼고 가려구요. 대전에.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 기아랑 가을야구하면 광주로.?ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 일단 롯데를 떨어트리고..ㅋ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 내일 뵈요~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<new_beeeee> 혹시 우분투 설치시 drm i915 gem init stolen 라는 에러 겪어보신분 계신가요?
<pchero_work> gem.. stolen....?
<pchero_work> 보석.. 도난당함..? ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<new_beeeee> 놀랍게도 진짜 저런 말이 나오면서 *ERROR* conflict detected w 라고 나오고 멈추네요ㅠㅠ
<new_beeeee> w는 아마 without이 잘린거 같은데 열심히 찾아도 같은 걸 겪은 사람을 찾지를 못하겠네요ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 설치하실때
<autowiz_> (설치중 업데이트랑 , 서디파티 소프트웨어 설치) 옵션을 클릭하지 않으시면 아마도 설치는 완료될거같습니다( 완전 100% 추측이긴합니다만 ㅠㅠ)
<autowiz_> 자세히 읽지는 않았는데 대략 저런식입니다.
<autowiz_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/136593/how-can-i-fix-broken-i915-drivers-for-intel-gpus
<autowiz_> acpi=off
<autowiz_> nomodeset
<autowiz_> i915.modeset=0
<autowiz_> 설치이후에 grub 옵션을 수정하거나 ( grub 프롬프트에서 임시로 바로 수정해서 적용해볼 수 도 있습니다)
<autowiz_> 특정 드라이버로 변경하는 방법이있습니다.
<autowiz_> 완전 같은 상황은 아니신거 같지만, 915 칩셋 그래픽 드라이버에 관해서는 이슈가 종종 있어왔습니다. 최신드라이버 현황을 확인해 보시기 바랍니다.
<autowiz_> 물론 잘 안되시거나, 잘 모르시는부분이 나오면 다시 말씀주십시요~ ^^
<autowiz_> feren 이 퇴근시간 다되가겠네 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵ㅎㅎ 지금 퇴근 중입니다~
<new_beeeee> 옹 감사합니다. 그런데 인스톨 우분투 누르자마자 저거 뜨고 좀뒤에 initramfs 가 뜨네요ㅠㅠ 리눅스 쓰려고 컴 새로 장만한건데 음....
<Feren^IRCCloud> 감사합니자 호
<Feren^IRCCloud> 앗 잘못 보냈습니다 죄송합니다 ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> new_beeeee: 우분투 설치 미디어를 다시 생성해보시겠어요?
<autowiz_> 텍스트모드 설치를 진행 하셔야 할지도 모르겠습니다.
<new_beeeeeeee> 리눅스는 항상 VM으로만 써보다가 직접 넣으려니 어렵네요ㅠㅠ 일단 부팅 usb를 다시 만들어 보겠습니다
<MBP^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요 서니님
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<MBP^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> MBP^Seony: 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요 렉스님
<lexlove> 안녕하세요. 오즈님~
<lexlove> MBP^Seony: 전에 말씀하신 발표를 하신건가요?
<MBP^Seony> 네
<autowiz_> 수고하셨습니다.
<lexlove> 잘하셨을거라고 믿어요.^^
<MBP^Seony> 감사합니다
<MBP^Seony> 걍 읽기만 했어요 ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 시간이 너무 모자라서, 외워서는 도저히 할 수 없는 프리젠테이션이었거든요
<autowiz_> 좀있으면 유투브에 올라올겁니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> ㅎㅎ 영상은 안찍었습니다
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-07-27
<autowiz_> 핸폰으로 찍은 사람도 없을려나요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 어차피 말할거 미리 적어서 읽기만 한거라, 내용 필요하심 드릴께요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 월요일부터 수영강습 받고 있는데 날개죽지가 아프네요. 날개가 나오려나봐요.ㅠㅠ
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<jun_> lexlove: 혹시 어제 강아지 나눠주는 아주머니 한분 못 보셨나요? ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 네? 어디서요?
<jun_> 글쎄요... 예상되는 곳은... 광양터미널쪽..?
<lexlove> 출퇴근시 터미널 바로 옆 로터리로 지나갑니다만 못봤습니다.
<jun_> 중마고등학교 근처로 예상되네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 그 근처엔 안가봤습니다.
<jun_> 아하;;;ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> jun_: 여친님네가 중마동인가요? 저희 집이 중마동입니다.ㅎ
<autowiz_> 렉스님 날개 돋아나면 승천하시는건가요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 중마로 367 이라고 뜨는데... 중마동이 맞겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 날개가 돋으면 말씀드릴게요~ 승천하기전에 한바퀴 돌아드릴게요.ㅎ
<lexlove> jun_:  맞아요.ㅎ
<autowiz_> 상상만해도 멋지네요 한바퀴 돌아주신다니
<lexlove> 왼쪽만 아픈데 한쪽 날개만 나오면 큰일입니다. ㅡ.ㅡ
<autowiz_> 오른쪽 날개는 과학의 힘으로 어떻게 안될까요? ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> jun_: 내려오심 연락주세요. 혹여 여친님께서 불편해하실까요?
<jun_> lexlove: 글쎄요... ㅎ 여자친구가 아예 내려가서..
<lexlove> 오즈님 상상만으로도 즐겁네요.ㅎ
<jun_> 본의아니게 장거리가 됐네요
<lexlove> jun_: 옴마야~ 토닥토닥~~~
<lexlove> 그럼 뭐 가끔 내려오셔야겠네요.^^;
<jun_> 당장 8월 첫주 주말에도 내려가야되요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 오~
<lexlove> 시간이 가능하시다면 뵈요.^^
<jun_> 네네네~
<lexlove> 가끔 오실테니 다음기회에 봐도 되구요.^^
<jun_> 아침부터 비가 쪼금씩 내리는데... 왕창 쏟아질런지.. 이렇게 찔끔찔끔 올껀지.... 걱정되네요
<jun_> 어제 빨래돌렸는데 ㅜㅜ 집 엄청 습하겠다....
<lexlove> 여기는 햇빛이 강하게 내리쬐고 있어요.
<jun_> 써니님 발표 사진이 페북에 올라왔네요 ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 금요일날 한건데 게임하느라 여태 까먹고 있었어요
<autowiz_> 서니님 이제 게임 그만하시고 게임 만드셔야지요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 그 생각도 안해본건 아닌데요 ㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> 언리얼 엔진이 공짜니까 그거 써서 해보면 되지않겠나 상상해봤는데,
<MBP^Seony> 더 큰 문제는, 제가 디자인을 할 줄 모른다는 점이 가장 큰 문제더라구요
<autowiz_> 디자인 입힐껄 예상하고 프레임만 만드시면 디자인은 다른분이 씌우는걸로  ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> ㅋㅋ 그럼 모든 오브젝트를 걍 돌덩이로 만들어놓고 디자이너 섭외하면 되는 건가요?
<autowiz_> 돌까지는좀그렇고
<autowiz_> 짝대기 모양으로된 뼈대정도는
<autowiz_> 나와야 하지 않을까 싶습니다만 ^^
<jun_> 졸라맨이 여기저기 돌아댕기겠군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 난다 작가 남편이 원래 직업이 디자이너였는데 이번에 게임 발표한 거 보면,
<MBP^Seony> 프로그래밍 모르는 사람도 책보고 공부해서 어지간한 수준은 가능한 것 같더라구요
<MBP^Seony> 인터파크 디비 털린게 며칠 전이 아니라네요
<MBP^Seony> 무려 보름 전이랍니다
<autowiz_> 기본 대처는 일단 하고난다음에 알린거 같습니다. 경찰에 신고는 바로했겠지요
<MBP^Seony> 경찰 신고는 2일 후에 했다네요
<MBP^Seony> http://limpbizkit.tistory.com/311
<autowiz_> 이틀동안 회의를 했을거같습니다.
<MBP^Seony> 여기 보니까 11일에 해킹 사실 알게됐고, 13일에 ㅅ니고하고 언론 보도 떄문에 25일 공식 발표
<autowiz_> ㅋㅋ 털린것도 몰랐다... 심각하네요
<autowiz_> 역시 헬조선입니다.
<autowiz_> 하긴 어떻게든 사람 줄여서 돈불릴생각밖에 없으니 제대로 일을 하는 사람도 없고
<autowiz_> 여건도 안되고
<MBP^Seony> 근데 패스워드 컬럼 md5로 되어있는게 맞고 그게 디크립 되면 진짜 짜증나는 상황 생길 것 같네요
<autowiz_> 여기저기 같은 패스워드 쓰는사람이 많을 수 있거든요
<autowiz_> 아싸리 이참에 전체 사이트 패스워드 변경을 해야할거같습니다.
<MBP^Seony> 제 패스워드는 아주 어렵게 만든 거라 해독은 안될텐데, md5 자체가 문제가 많아서요
<autowiz_> 우분투 포럼은 SSO 랜덤 입시 패스워드만 털리고
<autowiz_> 실제 패스워드는 다른 테이블에 있었다고 하는거 같더라구요
<autowiz_> 국내 포럼 말고 케노니컬 메인 포럼인듯 합니다.
<MBP^Seony> 네 국내 아니에요
<jun_> 제 정보는 털리지 않았다고 뜨는데..이게 맞는건지 모르겠네요
<autowiz_> 맞을꺼야
<autowiz_> 네 정보는 필요없는거지...
<jun_> 하긴..인터파크 가입만 했지.. 따로 구매한 내역이 없네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 왜 가입한걸까요?
<autowiz_> 왜 물어보는거냐? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 그냥 제 스스로가 궁금해서요 ㅎㅎㅎ 저는 왜 가입했을까요..? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 구매이력자체가 아무것도 없는데 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 야구장 가려고 시도만 했었나..?
<autowiz_> 걸그룹 공연은 아니고?
<jun_> 하하하;;;; 이상하게 연예인을 좋아하지 않습니다 ㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 메갈 사건이 점점 더 커지는궁뇨
<autowiz_> 디시관련된 사건 들들은 저로서는 좀 생소한거 같습니다.
<autowiz_> 제가 아재라서 그런것도 같고.
<autowiz_> 새로운 세대의 뇌를 가진 사람들인거 같습니다 제가 보기에는 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_>  
<autowiz_> 새로운 문화로 그냥 받아들일지 ..  철없는 집단 패싸움 으로 봐야할지
<MBP^Seony> 디씨 관련된 사건은 아니에요
<MBP^Seony> 게임 성우가 트위터에 올린 사진 한 장 때문에 그게 리트윗 되면서 일이 커졌다가,
<MBP^Seony> 레진코믹스라는 웹툰 쪽으로 번졌다가,
<MBP^Seony> 지금은 아예 웹툰 전체가 영향을 받고있는 상태죠
<autowiz_> 메갈 사이트 가 디씨 갤러리에서 파생되어 나온거라고 해서요
<autowiz_> 아예 위키가서 공부를 하는 중입니다 ㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> 메갈이요? 헐 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> https://namu.wiki/w/%EB%A9%94%EA%B0%88%EB%A6%AC%EC%95%84
<MBP^Seony> 파생된게 아니라 아예 거기서 독립해서 나온거죠
<autowiz_> 좀 길긴합니다만.
<autowiz_> 아 그렇지요 독립이라고 하는게 더 맞겠네요
<MBP^Seony> 그거 보고나시면 이거 보세요
<MBP^Seony> https://namu.wiki/w/%EB%A0%88%EC%A7%84%EC%BD%94%EB%AF%B9%EC%8A%A4%20%EC%A7%91%EB%8B%A8%20%ED%99%98%EB%B6%88%20%EB%B0%8F%20%ED%83%88%ED%87%B4%20%EC%82%AC%ED%83%9C
<MBP^Seony> 아 근데 이 링크는 아는 사람만 이해할 수 있겠군요.  다른걸 드리죠
<MBP^Seony> 여기 잘 정리되어있네요
<MBP^Seony> http://blog.naver.com/chux2star/220769830195
<autowiz_> 뭐 이리 긴가요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 한시간은 읽어야 할듯 ... 암튼 일이 큰가본군요
<MBP^Seony> 그게 원래 시작은 미미했는데,
<MBP^Seony> 일이 점점 커졌어요
<autowiz_> 보군요... 저는 처음에 또 정치판 이벤트 인줄
<MBP^Seony> 커진 수준이 아니라 웹툰 시장 자체가 망할 판이에요
<autowiz_> 쉽게 망하진 않지않을까싶습니다.
<autowiz_> 우리 나라 사람들 냄비근성이야 알아주지요
<MBP^Seony> 작가들이 자기 만화를 돈 주고 보는 독자를 개돼지 취급한다네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 모든 작가가 그렇지는 않을거라고 생각해봅니다만. ㅠㅠ
<MBP^Seony> 근데 제가 봐도 문제가 되는 작가들 발언은 기분 나쁘더라구요
<autowiz_> 레진이 망하면 다른 웹툰사이트가 생기고 다른 열정있는작가가 나오지 않을까라는 , 행복한 상상만 해봅니다 ㅠㅠ
<MBP^Seony> 돈 충전해가면서 불법다운로드 안하고 돈 내가면서 보는 웹툰이었는데, 작가가 날 돈이나 갖다바치는 노예 수준으로 취급한다면 다시는 안볼 것 같아요
<autowiz_> 홧김에 쓴건지 원래 인간으로서 인격이 부족한건지는 모르겟지만서두.
<MBP^Seony> 아뇨 홧김에 쓴 게 아니라, 다른 동료 작가랑 한 이야기가 캡쳐된 거에요
<autowiz_> 아아 제가 아직 공부가 부족해서 죄송합니다.
<MBP^Seony> 여기 http://gall.dcinside.com/board/view/?id=webtoon&no=981653
<MBP^Seony> 저걸 보면 웹툰 안보는 제가 봐도 열받을만하죠
<autowiz_> 저도 웹툰은 거의 안보다 보니
<jun_> 저도 웹툰을 끊은지가 2년정도 된지라... 이번사건이 어찌 된건지 아예 몰랐네요
<autowiz_> 이거뭐 네이버 블로그 링크( 위쪽 두번째 링크 ) 읽는데
<autowiz_> 무슨 소설 읽는느낌이네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 아 ㅎㅎ 스팀팩
<MBP^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 레진에서 뻔히 알고 있었을거면서 아무 조치도 안하고 있었나보군요
<autowiz_> 잠시 외출 ( 병원 ) 다녀오겠습니다.
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 레진좋죠.
<razGon_i7> 저는 거기서.. 미슐랭스타
<razGon_i7> 잼있게 봣는데.
<jun_> 미슐랭스타?? 음식점 이야기인가요?
<jun_> 아 글고보니 한국 미슐랭 결과 올해 다시 나온다고 하던데..
<razGon_i7> 요리 이야기인데 정말 잼있습니다.
<razGon_i7> 제가 음식을 좋아하는 편이라.
<razGon_i7> 이게 한국드라마가 나아갈길.
<razGon_i7> 노다메칸타빌레라는 일본드라마가있습니다.
<razGon_i7> 우리나라에서 배낀 내일은칸타빌레가 있습니다.
<razGon_i7> 우리나라 칸타빌레는 아주 혹평을 받았습니다.
<razGon_i7> 진짜 법칙이 너무나 잘맞는..
<razGon_i7> 우리나라는 뭘해도 연애질.
<MBP^Seony> 연애질 ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 외국애들이 올린거 생각나네요
<MBP^Seony> 의학 드라마 - 의사와 환자가 사랑에 빠진다
<MBP^Seony> 범죄 드라마 - 형사가 사랑에 빠진다
<MBP^Seony> 등등...
<razGon_i7> 근데 이게 일본판이 선풍을 날리는게 클래식에 얼마나 진지한가엿거든요.
<razGon_i7> 연애신도 있지만 기본적으로 클래식에 대한 젊은이들의 열정... 진짜 기분이 좋아지는 드라마인데.
<razGon_i7> ㅅㅂ.... 내일은 칸타빌레는.... ㅅㅂ.... 자나꽤나 연애질...
<razGon_i7> 그냥 재벌2세 음악천재가 재능있는 사차원 천재여자피아니스트와 만나서 연예질한것.
<razGon_i7> 주요줄거리는 비슷한데... 진짜 산으로 갑니다.
<razGon_i7> 사람들이 좋아한게 그런열정인데.
<razGon_i7> 꽃보다 남자가 선풍을 햇던건 기본적으로 연애질인데....
<razGon_i7> 미슐랭스타라는 만화도 연애보다는 요리에 대한 열정으로 집중되서 보기 좋앗습니다.
<razGon_i7> 어두운 과거의 트라우마를 극복하는 이야기.
<razGon_i7> 주인공이 재벌2세인데...
<razGon_i7> 2세로서의 입장을 부정하는 주인공...
<MBP^Seony> 울나라 드라마에 절대 빠지지 않게 등장하는게 바로 재벌2세죠
<razGon_i7> 멋집니다.
<MBP^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 아니요. 근데 드라마에서도 나와도 재벌2세 티안나요
<samahui_PI> 더운데 흐리기까지 하니까 찌뿌둥 하군요
<samahui_PI> 점심들 맛나게 드세요~
<jun_> 맛점하세요~
<razGon_i7> 맛점하세요
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 압둘.. 열심히 근무중인가?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오늘도 출근은 18시라서, 지금은 잠깐 쉬고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 부럽부럽..
<jun_> 오늘 하루도... 뭔가 시간이 잘가는것 같지만... 무지 졸리네요;;;
<autowiz_> 오늘 하루는 별일 없이 잘 지내셨습니까요
<autowiz_> 날더울때는 원기회복이 필요한 법이지요.
<autowiz_> 삼계탕 정모 참가자 찾습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 아.. 오늘이 중복이라던거 같은데 일단 오늘은 각자 잘 챙겨드시구요 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 전 삼계탕 싫어라해서 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 전 삼계탕 국물 앞발로라도 찍어먹어봤으면 좋겠네요 -ㅅ-m 콕.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz_> feren 안녕~~
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz_: 안녕하세요.
<autowiz_> 블더님은 삼소탕을 좋아하시는군요
<autowiz_> 저녁은 먹었어??
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아뇨 먹다가 버렸습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 뭘 먹었기에 먹다가 버려? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 으므 요즘은 자도자도 졸리는구만
<autowiz_> 서니님 안녕하세요
<MBP^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 태풍은 지나갔나요?
<MBP^Seony> 네 월요일 아침 되니까 뭔일 있었냐는듯 화창한게... ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 태풍이 오다가 갑지가 방향을 바꿔서 딱히 뭔 일은 없었어요
<autowiz_> 역시나 날씨하나는 좋은곳이군요 ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 근데 간접 영향은 좀 받아서 정전이 한두번 있었죠...
<MBP^Seony> 네 날씨만큼은 하와이가 지상낙원이라고 하죠 ㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> 여름도 7,8월만 덥고 나머지는 시원하거든요
<autowiz_> 올해는 좀 힘들듯하고 ㅎㅎ 내년이나 후내년에는 한번 찾아뵙겠습니다 ^^
<MBP^Seony> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 담달에 명환이형 오시는데, 가방속에 같이 껴서 오시죠 ㅋ
<autowiz_> 아 그래요? ㅎㅎ 일정맞으면 한번 생각해봐야겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> 이번에 제가 ARM 클러스터 도입을 고려 중이거든요
<MBP^Seony> 윗분들한테 얘기해보니까 반응이 긍정적이어서, 명환이형 오셔서 프리젠테이션 좀 하실 거에요
<autowiz_> 그거때문에 뻔뻔님 호출이신건가요 ?ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> ㅎㅎ 뭐, 긍정적으로 생각하는 부분에 쐐기를 박으러 오시는 거죠
<autowiz_> 잘 되면 좋겠습니다. 서니님도 조금 편해지실지도... 물론 마이그래이션하는 작업이야 귀찮고 힘드실지도 ㅠㅠ
<MBP^Seony> ㅎㅎ 귀찮고 힘든건 확실할 거에요
<autowiz_> 뭐 어떻게 추진/진행 될지도 모르긴 하지만
<autowiz_> 몇대나 이관하게 될지 모르겠지만 , 플랫폼이 바뀌는거니까 검토할게 좀 있기는 할거 같습니다.
<MBP^Seony> 대충 이메일이랑 메신저로 얘기하긴 했는데요, 아주 중요한 서비스들은 일단 이중화 해놨으니까 슬레이브를 옮기는 쪽으로 고려 중이에요
<autowiz_> 뻔뻔형님네 장비가 어떤식으로 동작하는지 좀더 공부를 해야할거같습니다. ㅎㅎ 휘릭
<MBP^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<MBP^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-07-28
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요
<hyosin> 안녕하셔요 오늘도 더운 아침입니다
<autowiz_> 네 안녕하세요.
<autowiz_> 뭐 당연한 말이지만 여름이라서 아침부터 많이 덥더라구요
<autowiz_> 저는 어지간해서는 날씨 덥다고 짜증잘 안내는편이거든요, (대신 겨울에 추우면 불쾌지수가 올라가는 ㅋㅋ)
<autowiz_> 그래서 그런지 참을만하긴 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<hyosin> 밖이 문제지 사무실이야 에어콘 나오니까요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 오늘이 목요일이지요
<autowiz_> 이번주도 몇일 안남았습니다 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<hyosin> 안드로이드 플렛폼 컴파일하는데.. 이거 i5-2500으로 컴파일하는데 6시간 40분 걸리는게 맞는건가요?
<MBP^Seony> 6.0이에요?
<MBP^Seony> 아무래도 이 글이 도움 되실듯 싶네요 http://egloos.zum.com/atmel/v/5808950
<hyosin> 오 감사합니다
<hyosin> 개발실에서 코딩중이라서 자리이 없었내요 ㅠㅜ
<MBP^Seony> 좀있으면 퇴근할 시간이군요...
<hyosin> 외국이신가보내요-0- ㅋ
<MBP^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 패넘2가 나름 선전하는건가요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 지금 제가 메인으로 쓰고 있는 녀석이군요 1055T
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 준 안녕
<hyosin> AMD FX8350 도 좋을 것 같군요. 가격대비 성능으로 하면요
<hyosin> FX8300은 15만원하고 FX8350은 20만원 정도 하는것 같더군요
<hyosin> 그건 그렇구 i5-2500인데 풀컴파일 시간이 6시간이 넘은건 무슨 문제인지 모르겟내요....
<razGon_i7> 맛점요
<autowiz_> 라즈곤님도 맛점 하셨나요? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 옙
<razGon_i7> 저는 다이어트라서 가볍게 비스켓에 옅은 아메리카노한잔요
<razGon_i7> 그리고 헛개수
<lexlove> 전 다이어트를 목적으로 수영을 다니는게 아닌데 제 강사님이 약간 스파르타식이래요. 숨이 차게 계속 돌려요.
<lexlove> 자동 다이어트가 될거 같아요.
<razGon_i7> 그게 그래야 폐활량과 근육이 늘거든요.
<razGon_i7> 운동량늘리는 방법
<lexlove> 일단 어색한 폼이지만 자유형과 배형을 할 수 있게 되었어요.^^
<razGon_i7> 접영전까지는 금방합니다.
<razGon_i7> 접영은 웨이브와 어깨를 잘사용해야. 잘못하면 어깨 나가요
<autowiz_> 접영은 접었습니다. ㅡ_ㅡ;;;
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 음 평형을 배우기위한 준비동작 연습중인데 발목과 무릎이 안꺽어지네요.ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 제가 꺽어드리....  ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 전에 왼쪽 발목을 심하게 다친적이 있어서 양반다리로 앉게 된지 얼마되지 않거든요. 힘들면 평형은 포기하라는데 전 포기하기 싫어요.ㅎ
<autowiz_> 제가 렉스님한테 꺽일듯 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 저 연약해요. 호호호~
<lexlove> (이미 봐서......)
<autowiz_> 연약하시지요 ㅎㅎ 맞습니다.
<lexlove> 연약하진 않죠.ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 전 너무 마른 사람은 싫어서요...  어... 이게 고백은 절대 아니지 말입니다..-_-;;;
<razGon_i7> 양반다리의 문제라면 허벅지도 잘보세요.
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 아니면 좌측 정강이. 조인트 부분
<lexlove> 다쳐서 그런건지 나이가 들어서 그런건지 유연성이 상당히 떨어집니다.
<razGon_i7> peroneus longus-brevis부위에 찜질이나 마사지해주시고 함걸어보세요
<razGon_i7> http://corewalking.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/peroneal-anatomy.gif
<lexlove> 그림중에 발목부근 반창고처럼 붙여진 곳 그곳이 안좋아요.
<lexlove> 지금은 비가 많이 올때 묵직한 정도로 많이 나았는데 확실히 유연성은 떨어지네요.
<razGon_i7> 기전이 발목이 내측으로 들어가는 내전 염좌가 많이 생기는데.
<razGon_i7> 그러면서 위에 언급한 근육이 당겨지면서 상처가 납니다.
<razGon_i7> 그러면서 저기있는 걸려지는 인대가 도르레 역할을 하는데 많이 당겨지는 경우에서는 저기까지 아프고 붓기까지도 하죠.
<autowiz_> 무섭네요
<razGon_i7> 그래서 발목이 아프시다는 분은 제가 치료할때 발의 형태를 보아서 x-ray를 찍어 골절을 볼것인지. 아니면 발목의 내측 염좌에 의해 일어난 통증인가에 따라서 정강이까지 치료합니다.
<razGon_i7> 그냥 손상의 기전을 말한거구요.
<autowiz_> 저는 뒤꿈치 쪽 인대가 그냥 걷는데도 끊어질듯 이 아픕니다. 뒤꿈치 끝도 같이 아프고
<razGon_i7> 저에게 사기 당햇다 생각하시고 정강이 특히 외측쪽에 핫팻하세요.
<razGon_i7> 그런경우는 종아리쪽을 봐야하거나 혹은 신발을 타이트하게 하고 걷는 경우. 물리적인 통증이 나오는 경우가 있습니다.
<razGon_i7> 뒤꿈치문제자체도 있지만 종아리쪽을 보시면 될겁니다.
<autowiz_> 아하 알겠습니다.
<razGon_i7> 잘오고 있답니다.
<razGon_i7> 아이맥...ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 드디어 오늘 장착.
<autowiz_> 아이언맥 도 언젠간 나올까요?
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 아이언맷
<autowiz_> 로컬 머신에서 , mysql ( 뭐 maria db 도 상관없구요 ) 접속하는데 127.0.0.1 이랑 소켓이랑 속도라던가 차이가 생길까요?
<autowiz_> 곰 리모트 라는게 나왔었군요.
<autowiz_> 비슷한건 종종있었는데
<autowiz_> 와이파이만 되거나 그랬는데 그래텍이 중간에서 중계서버 역활을 하는거같습니다. 3G 에서도 잘되네요... 컴으로 음악들을때 가끔 리모콘이 있어도 괜찮겠다 싶은적 있엇는데
<autowiz_> 곰플레이어랑 곰오디오 쓸때는 좀 편해질거같습니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz_: 어제 삼선짜장 맛있게 먹고 있었는데 휘발유 차 냄새가 너무 역해서.. 버렸습니다 ㅠㅡㅠ
<autowiz_> 그러게 녹차를 마시지 왜 휘발유차를 마시고 그래 ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아 엄청 웃었습니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> (도망가야겠다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ)
<Feren^IRCCloud> 순간 당황했습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 휘발유차 맛이 상상이 되네요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 일단 냄새만 해도 역겹습니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 휘발유 냄새가 조금 중독성이 있긴하지
<autowiz_> 그래서 사람들이 본드도 마시고 가스도 마시고 그러는 ... 쿨럭
<Feren^IRCCloud> 유증기 회수 장치 없는 주유소에서 나는 은은한 휘발유 냄새는 괜찮은데
<Feren^IRCCloud> 바로 눈 앞에 보이는 휘발유 냄새는 너무 역겹더라고요 ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 예전에 처음 기름차 받을 때 같이 일하는 형한테 휘발유 냄새 은근 좋지 않아요? 이랬는데 맡고 나선 ㅠㅠ 영 아니더라고요..
<lexlove> 전 휘발성 냄새들은 특히 싫어해요. 그런데 자꾸 맡다보면 싫어함에도 내성이 생기는 걸까요?
<lexlove> 취미활동시 붓작업을 하게 되면 신나를 많이 사용하게 되는데 싫어했던 신나냄새가 요새는 맡을만 해요. 중독이 된걸까요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 중독일 수도 있고, 적응이 된거일 수도 있고 그렇지 않을까요?
<lexlove> 적응이라고 해야겠어요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 적응이 뭔가 어감이 더 좋죠 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 꾸벅....
<Feren^IRCCloud> sungyo: 안녕하세요.
<sungyo> Feren^IRCCloud: \("  "  ) 히사시부리~
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz_> 휘발유를 맛을 직접 보면 그렇게 맛이 없을 수 \가 없음 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 휘발유에 맞아 본 적은 있어도 먹어본 적은 아직..
<sungyo> autowiz_ 예초기라도 돌리셨나요...어쩌다 휘발유를....
<autowiz_> 주유소 알바하다가 궁금해서 살짝 먹어봤지요
<sungyo> lol
<sungyo> 아르바이트 하시는 연배(?)이신줄 몰랐는걸요
<autowiz_> 꽤 전이었죠 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 혹시 도커 써보셨어요?
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 내일 출국합니다.
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 12시간 남았습니다.
<sungyo> 어디로 가세요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz_: 괜히 궁금해지잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> ㅋㅋ 먹지마 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 겁나 쓰고 텁텁한 숱덩이 같아
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 살짝 궁금했는데 텁텁한 숱덩이 듣고 참아야겠습니다
<MBP^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-07-29
<autowiz> 홀리님 안녕하세요
<MBP_Seony> 메일클라이언트가 좀 느리네요
<MBP_Seony> 메일이 한 10만통 정도 있는거 같은데, 너무 많은것 같진 않은데 말이죠
<samahui_mini> miix 310 이라는 타블릿+노트형 노트북을 하나 거래처에서 선물받았는데 이거 좋네요. 성능은 그냥 그렇치만 쓸만해요.
<samahui_mini> 10인치에 휴대하면서 작업하기 좋아요
<samahui_mini> 비내리고 선선해 진건 좋은데... 금요일인지라 퇴근시간 극심한 교통 체증이 기대(?) 되겠군요
<razGon_i7> 광주는 비온뒤에 폭염경보...
<razGon_i7> 여기는 필리핀입니다..ㅠㅠ
<samahui_mini> 서울은 아직 선선하긴 하네요
<samahui_mini> 비와서 좋습니다. 어제까지 진짜 찜통에서 헤엄치는 기분이였어요
<samahui_mini> 즐거운 점심 맛있는 점심 되세요~~~
<autowiz> 라즈곤님 필리핀계시는군요 ㅎㅎ 날씨는 좋으신가요?
<autowiz> 저도 점심 먹으러 갔다오겠습니다.
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<samahui_mini> 라즈곤님 필리핀에 계시다는게 아니라 더워서 그 날씨라는거 아닐까요?
<samahui_mini> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 여기는 폭염경보입니다.ㅠㅠ
<samahui_PI> 비내려서 아침에는 선선 하더니 지금은 또 쫌 찌는듯하네요
<samahui_PI> 습하니 더 더울까 걱정입니다. 걍 비가 퍼부어 주었으면 좋겠어요
<razGon_i7> 필리핀과 같은 광주...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_i7> 넘 더워요
<autowiz> 아하 제가 이해를 잘못했군요
<autowiz> 중부지방은 마지막 장마라고 합니다. 아래쪽은 장마끝나고 본격적인 여름 더위일거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 이런 날씨에는 외출을 삼가하시고  실내에서 IRC 하는게 장땡이지 말입니다. ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 광양은 열대야입니다. 자다가 더워서 자꾸 깨요.ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 서울 나들이 오시죠... 저희 사무실은 시원합니다.. .ㅡ.ㅡ;;;
<autowiz> (말이 안되는줄 알면서도 ㅠㅠ)
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ 야근까지 시킬거 같아요~
<autowiz> 야근을 해야 야식을 같이 먹지요 호호
<lexlove> 시원함을 얻고 일도 얻고 야식도 얻는거군요.ㅎ
<autowiz> 소정의 돈도 얻으실 수 있으실 수 있습니다.
<samahui_mini> 시원한 에어컨 바람 쐐면서 음료도 제공되는 저희회사는 어떠세요? 단 아침에 출근하면 퇴근은 잠정적으로 언젠가는 옵니다
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 도쿄 나리타입니다..
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 환승하기전 쉬고 있어요.
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 근데 맙소사네요.
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 애플 충전기 두개 모두 220V를 가져왔는데, 110 전환 팁을 안가져왔네요.
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 놋북은 미국에서 사서 원래 110V였는데 말이죠.
<razGon_i7> 괜찮아요.
<razGon_i7> 그거 그냥 공항부근에서 젠더 팔걸요?
<razGon_i7> 일본이나 대만은 편의점에서 팔긴 하던데. 여행용으로
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 미국녀석들이 그런 편의를 제공해주리라고 생각하지 않습니다.
<razGon_i7> 환승전이시면 편의점같은데서 함 물어보세요.
<razGon_i7> 일본이시니깐요.
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 아! 네!
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 그래야겠어요.
<razGon_i7> 양놈들은 안그래도 일본편의점은 친절 할겁니다.ㅎ
<ipeter_x1_carbon> ㅋㅋ 네.
<razGon_i7> 여행자용플러그러고 있을겁니다.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 좀비싸긴해도.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 아 그리고 비행기안에서 플러그는 여러플러그가 될수 있는 것일겁니다.
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 감사합니다~
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 확인해봐야겠어요!
<razGon_i7> 이상한 모양으로 된 플러그였는데 그게 나라마다 코드 대응하려고 하는 것이더군요
<razGon_i7> 저는 샤오미멀티탭가져가려구요.ㅋㅋ
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 전 이만 가보겠습니다.
<razGon_i7> 미국으로 고고고!!
<razGon_i7> 좋은 항해되세요.ㅎ
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 토론토로 먼저 갑니다.
<razGon_i7> 앗..
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 그리고나서 토론토에서 -> 미국으로..!
<razGon_i7> 웰컴투더 캐나다!
<ipeter_x1_carbon> see you later.
<razGon_i7> 이건 뭐 대항해시대네요
<razGon_i7> 대비행시대?
<razGon_i7> 한국-일본-토론토-미국.ㅋ
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 진짜 토론토가 어디있는지 지도보고 놀랬습니다.
<ipeter_x1_carbon> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 나중에 뵙겠습니다.
<autowiz> 피터님 몸조심히 다녀오세요~
<lexlove> 주말 잘 보내세요~
<ircCloud^Seony> 다들 더워서 고생하시는군요...  여기는 선풍기를 안틀어도 될만큼 시원합니다 ㅋ
<funfunyoo> 여기도 이제는..
<funfunyoo> 비가 와서 좀 나아요 :)
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 그나마 좀 시원해지는군요
<pchero_work> 여기는.. 어제 좀 더웠었네요.. 24도..? -_-;;
<ircCloud^Seony> 서든어택2 서비스 종료한다네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 울나라 게임역사상 돈 그렇게 투자하고 한 달도 안되서 접는건 처음인 것 같네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 요즘 게임에 미쳐서 퇴근하고 컴퓨터 켜본지 1주일도 넘는 듯...
<pchero_work> 아.. 저도 뉴스 봤어요. -_-;;;
<pchero_work> 에휴..
<pchero_work> 저는 이번 서든어택 사건 보면서 든 생각이
<pchero_work> 아무래도 높으신분들 입맛에 따라 게임이 몇번이고 엎어진것 같다는 느낌이 들었네요..
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 불금엔 퐈이야~~
<autowiz> 게솔린에 불붙이고 불쇼 고고싱~~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> feren 군 하이~
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: 안녕하세요~ 오늘도 심야(새벽) 근무입니다ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 내일 아침까지인거야?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵. 내일 08시까지 근무입니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 끝나면 바로 운전 연수 받으러 갑니다ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 흐~ 졸리겠구만
<autowiz> 괜찮겠어? 너무 피고하면 운전하기 힘들 수 있는데 .. 연수면.. 면허증 나온거야?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오늘 엄청 자고 온지라 괜찮습니다ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아뇨, 아직 연습 면허 입니다 ㅠㅡㅠ
<autowiz> 도로주행하고 있겠구만 학원에서?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 연습 면허 일 때는 뒤에 연습 중이라는 안내를 하고, 해당 차량을 몰 수 있는 1년 이상의 운전경력자를 동반하면 운전이 가능합니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아뇨 저 바로 시험장 가서 떨어지고 왔는걸요ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 연수는 돈내고 하는거? 아니면 ?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아버지한테 배우고 있습니다ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ 부담되겠고만
<Feren^IRCCloud> 부담보다는 무섭습니다ㅋㅋ SUV 차량이라서 더더욱..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 근데 승용 차량 보다 SUV 차량이 뭔가 운전하기 더 편한 것 같아요
<autowiz> 힘이 더 있어서 잘 안꺼지는것도 있는데그래도 너무 잘못하면 꺼지기도 해 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 앗
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저는 2종 자동입니다ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 남자가 2동 자동을 그것도 과속으로 떨어졌다고 아버지가 맨날 놀리십니다 ㅠㅡㅠ
<autowiz> 과속? 속도 다 못내서? 아니면 너무 빨라서?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 빨라서요..ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 자칫 그럴 수 있지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 처음 운전대 잡아 보는데 앞뒤옆 신경 쓰면서 계기판까진 신경 못 쓰겠더라고요 ㅠㅡㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 보긴 보는데 당연히 익숙치도 않고..
<autowiz> 운전 처음할때는 가능하면 뒤는 안보는걸로 ㅋㅋ 대신 사이드미러랑 옆은 꼭 봐야함
<autowiz> 여기서 뒤라고 하는건 내차선 뒤
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넹 제가 말한 뒤가 사이드미러 입니다ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 사이드미러는 처음엔 다들 그래 똑같에
<Feren^IRCCloud> 엄청 신경 쓰이더라고요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 운전하다가 돌발 상황이 생기면 회피하는것도 생각해야하는 뒤에 양옆 차선도 봐야 하고
<autowiz> 1초 안으로 내차선 지키면서 사이드미러 한쪽 씩 보는연습을 하면됨
<Feren^IRCCloud> 엄청 정신 없었습니다ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이거 보고 저거 보고 생각하고 손은 떨리고 페달은 익숙치 않아서 자연스럽게 못 밟고..
<autowiz> 좀 하다보면 적응됨
<Feren^IRCCloud> 정지할 때 마다 읏차.. 하는 기분이였어요ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 일단 제일 중요한게 액셀이랑 클러치(있다면) 감~ 이고
<autowiz> 그다음이 브레;이크 감~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그 다음은 차체 크기에 대한 감이겠죠?
<autowiz> 오토바이도 자동차도 액셀 이랑 클러치 감이 제일 주용함
<autowiz> 중요함 . 멈춰서 그거만 연습해도 될정도로
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오토바이는 겁나서 못 타보겠습니다ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 차체크기감도 중요한데 이건 차들이 대부분 비슷해서
<Feren^IRCCloud> 예전에 친한 형이 왜 면허 따서 타고 다녀보지 했는데 겁나더라고요
<autowiz> 내가 내 차선만 잘 다니면 한동안은 신경 안써돋 ㅚㅁ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 차선 잘 지키는게 은근 어려워요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 지키기는 지키는데 뭔가 양옆으로 왔다 갔다 하는 기분 ㅡ.ㅡ
<autowiz> 그것도 처음엔 좀 그럴 수 있음
<autowiz> 나는 지금도 까딱 정신팔면 차선 넘어감 20 cm 정도
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아버지한테 말씀드리니깐, 원래 첨엔 다 그렇다고..
<autowiz> 운전좀 늘면 조심해야하는게 늘 방심하지말고 방어운전...
<autowiz> 그리고 비올때는 정말 조심운전
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아직 방심을 할래야 할 수가 없는 것 같습니다ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 다만 연습한다고 뒤에서 크락션 울리면서 위협운전 하는건 진짜 싫더라고요 ㅠㅡㅠ
<autowiz> 그냥 그려려니해~ ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저번주에도 조금 늦게 달린다고 차 뒷범퍼 아주 가까이 붙히고 크락션 울리는데 ㅋㅋ 엄청 짜증나더라고요
<autowiz> 사고날 수준만 아니면 생까기~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아버지가 옆에서 노노 신경 쓰지 말고 그냥 천천히 달려 했는데 엑셀 밟고 바로 80 올리니 아버지가 옆에서 왜왜왜왜..
<autowiz> 둘다 운전을 꽤 해도 남이 운전할때는 불안하거든
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그게 무슨 뜻이에요? 둘?
<autowiz> 차에 두명이 타면 한명은 운전하고 한명은 조수석에 앉을거잖아
<autowiz> 둘다 운전 10년씩 해도 옆사람이 운전할때 조마조마할때가 꽤 많음
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아하 글쵸
<Feren^IRCCloud> 사실 전 정식 면허도 없지만 아버지 운전할 때 옆에 타고 있음 가끔 조마조마해요ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 31,240,769원 마감합니다~
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: 계시나요?
<autowiz> 응응
<Feren^IRCCloud> 8월 13일, 14일 저녁에 혹시 시간 되시나요?
<autowiz> 13일 14일 이틀 저녁?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이틀 중 어느 날이 괜찮으신가요? 둘 다 괜찮으신가요?
<autowiz> 14일은 괜찮고 13일은 아리송하네
<Feren^IRCCloud> 괜찮으시면 밥 같이 한 끼 하고 싶어서요ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 서울 놀러오나?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵
<Feren^IRCCloud> 8월 13일 09시 22분 차 타고 서울 올라 갑니다~
<autowiz> 오전?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이렇게 새벽 근무.. 하고 바로 차 타고 올라갑니다
<autowiz> 할일은 뭐뭐 있어? 세미나? 친구?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 일단 도착과 동시에 PyCon APAC 2016 행사 갑니다~
<autowiz> 저녁때쯤 끝나겠네
<Feren^IRCCloud> 18시 20분에 행사가 끝나는걸로 예정 되어 있습니다.
<autowiz> 삼성동 쪽에서 하나?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵 코엑스에서 진행합니다.
<MBP_Seony> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> MBP_Seony: 안녕하세요.
<MBP_Seony> 일하고 있는 거야?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 옙.. 근무 중입니다.
<MBP_Seony> 전에 일했던 그 주유소?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 옙 아직 거기서 일하고 있습니다
<MBP_Seony> 어찌된거야? 아직도 일을 하네 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 올해 말까지만 하기로 했습니다ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 다시 문화 테러리스트라는 별명을 벗을 기회가 찾아온거죠ㅋㅋ
<MBP_Seony> 그럼 아직 4개월 정도 더 해야되는거네
<MBP_Seony> ㅎㅎ 그런건가
<MBP_Seony> 넌 일하고 싶었는데 주유소 쪽에서 인원 필요없어서 나가야했었던 거였어?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 자발적으로 나갔었습니다ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오히려 인원은 부족했습니다ㅋㅋ 그만두고도 한동안 잠깐만 못 해주냐고.. 연락 많이 왔었거든요ㅋㅋ
<MBP_Seony> ㅎㅎ 그래서 걍 부탁 들어준 거구나
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵 그런 것도 있고.. 뭐 여러가지 상황이 맞물렸습니다ㅎㅎ
<MBP_Seony> 그나저나 군대 빨리 가야할텐데 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅠㅠ 아직 신검도 안 받았는걸요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아버지는 맨날 해병대 갔다 오라고 말씀 하십니다
<MBP_Seony> 많이 늦어지네
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아직 열아홉살이니깐요ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 마음은 스무살인데, 실제론 열아홉입니다ㅋㅋ
<MBP_Seony> 학교 1년 일찍 들어갔구나
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵
<MBP_Seony> 뭐 솔직히 해병대도 요즘은 갈만해
<MBP_Seony> 그 안에만 갇혀있기 때문에, 다른 군대가 어떻게 생활하는지 잘 모르다보니 그냥 그게 당연한 건줄 알게되거든
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그렇죠?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어차피 군대도 사람 사는 곳인데 별 일 있겠습니까ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 문제는 어머니가 아들은 욱하는 성격이 있어서 절대 안된다라고 반대하십니다ㅋㅋ
<MBP_Seony> 그런게 고쳐지는 곳이기도 하지 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 욱하면 뒷감당이 힘들기 때문이죠ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 거다가 여기 일하기 시작하면서 욱하는 성격은 진짜 없어진 것 같습니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> 물론 딱 한번 사고쳤지만 말입니다ㅋㅋ
<MBP_Seony> ㅎㅎ
<MBP_Seony> 내 경험으로 볼 때, 해병대 나오면 그 영향이 30대 초반까지 가다가
<MBP_Seony> 그 이후부터는 별 의미가 없어지더라고
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어떤 영향요?
<MBP_Seony> 뭐랄까... 특수부대를 나왔다 라는 자뻑 + 주위의 시선 그런거? ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 왠지 오래 갈 것 같아요
<MBP_Seony> 해병대 들어가면 공식적으로 외워야하는 몇몇 글귀가 있는데,
<Feren^IRCCloud> 거다가 제가 해병대를 갔다 오면 형 후배가 되는 셈이죠?
<MBP_Seony> 이름은 까먹었는데, 이렇게 시작하는 문구가 있어
<MBP_Seony> 나는 국가전략 기동부대의 일원으로서 선봉군임을 자부한다
<MBP_Seony> 근데 이 의미가 그냥 자축하는건 아니고,
<MBP_Seony> 실제로 국가에서 지정하는 전략 기동부대인건데,
<MBP_Seony> 그게 일반 사병으로 이루어진 부대 중에서 해병대가 유일한 전략 기동부대로 알고있어
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아, 저도 그 이야기 어디서 들어본적이 있습니다.
<MBP_Seony> 뭐 어릴 때나 그러고 다니지,
<MBP_Seony> 30대 되서 결혼하고 가정 생기고 그러면 다 의미 없어져 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 주유소 오는 손님 중 차 한 대가 뒤에 해병대몇기? 무슨 그런 스티커 붙히고 다니시더라고요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 확실히 해병대는 전우애든, 뭐 그런 자부심? 같은게 심한 것 같아요
<Feren^IRCCloud> (부정적인 말로 사용한거 아닙니다)
<MBP_Seony> 그럼 사람이 있는가하면 나처럼 티 안내는 사람도 있지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 케바케죠 뭐
<MBP_Seony> 케바케가 아니라 그냥 성격 차이
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아하 그렇네요
<autowiz> 잠들어버렸었네 ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> 응응 안녕~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 슬슬 마칠 시간이 다가 오고 있습니다
<autowiz> 한시간하고 조금더 남았네.. 새벽에 잠깐 졸기도 하고 그러나?
<autowiz> 아버님과 운전연수 ㄷㄷㄷ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아닙니다 일할 땐 절대로 안 졸고 있습니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아까 아버지가 오셔서 좀 있다 차 몰아야지~ 하고 가셨습니다ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 하긴 운전면허가 나오자마자 운전을 할 수 있는것도 아니고 이번여름에 운전해서 놀러가는건 힘들지몰라도 내년 초에는 운전을 할 수 있으면 좋을 수 도 있겠찌
<Feren^IRCCloud> 얼마 전에 주유소 휴가 받고 제주도 가서 렌트해서 다녔는데 아버지가 아들내미 운전 빨리 갈쳐야지 하셨어요 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아버지 말씀으론, 운전은 한번 제대로 익숙해지면 한동안 운전 안해도 금방 익숙해진다 하셔서 열심히 하고 있습니다
<autowiz> ㅋㅋ 그건 대신 운전시켜놓고 편하게 가실려고 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그렇죠ㅎㅎ 어차피 정식 렌트 업체에선 렌트도 불가능한 나이지만 말입니다ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 부모님이 있으면 어떤진 모르겠는데 단독으로는 22살부터 가능할꺼에요 (전연령 제외)
<Feren^IRCCloud> razGon_i7: 안녕하세요.
<razGon_i7> 하이
<razGon_i7> 굳모닝.
<MBP_Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 드디어 10일 앞으로 다가 왔습니다.
<razGon_i7> 국제면허증 준비해야 되는데..ㅠㅠ
<MBP_Seony> ㅎㅎ 그러네요
<razGon_i7> 떨립니다.
<MBP_Seony> 왜요?
<razGon_i7> 그렇게 오랜동안 비행기 탄적이 없어서요..
<razGon_i7> 9시간 10시간.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 저야 뭐 드라마 보면 되는데.
<MBP_Seony> 아~
<razGon_i7> 맥북가지고.
<razGon_i7> 애들이..
<razGon_i7> 주구장창 유투브는 그래서요.
<razGon_i7> 하긴 가는 시간동안 자라고 하면되지만요.ㅋ
<MBP_Seony> 애들은 좀 힘들겠네요
<MBP_Seony> 근데 출발시간이 저녁이실테니 좀 나으실 거에요
<MBP_Seony> 시간 괜찮으시면 제가 저녁 때 커피 한 잔 대접해드리겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 아닙니다. 저희가 대접해드려야죠.
<razGon_i7> 와이프가 계속 애들에 정신 팔리고 어제 그제 동생네가 와서 일정을 못짜서 오늘 짜야 될거 같습니다.^^;;
<MBP_Seony> 일정 짜시는대로 알려주세요
<razGon_i7> ㅇ
<razGon_i7> 옙
<razGon_i7> 감사합니다.
<MBP_Seony> 아닙니다 별말씀을요
<MBP_Seony> 제가 하루 관광시켜드리고 싶은데 카시트 때문에 참 힘드네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> ㄴㄴ 저희 와이프가 블로그보더니 거기서 생활하시는 분들은 정말 바쁘게 계시는데 시간 뺏지 말자고 하더군요.
<razGon_i7> 한국에서도 안따지는 학군따지는 상황이..ㅋㅋ
<MBP_Seony> 바쁘게 사는거 얘기하시니 생각 나는 얘기가 하나 있네요
<MBP_Seony> 인터넷에 예전에 미국에 사는 어떤 한국사람이 올린 블로그였는데,
<MBP_Seony> 미국에 관광으로 놀러오면 친구집이라고 오지 말라는 거였어요
<MBP_Seony> 요지는,
<MBP_Seony> 자기들은 휴가내고 큰돈 들여서 왔는데, 미국에 사는 친구들이 자기들을 집에 초대해서 재워주고 먹여주고 관광까지 시켜줄 거라고 생각하는 거라는 거거든요
<MBP_Seony> 문제는, 자기들이나 휴가지, 본인은 휴가가 아니라 평일이라 일을 해야한다는 점이고,
<razGon_i7> 에이.. 그건 아니죠..
<razGon_i7> ㅇㅇ
<MBP_Seony> 놀러오면, 굳이 쓸 필요가 없는 돈을 추가로 써야하니 그것도 적지않은 부담이 된다라는 점이었어요
<razGon_i7> 그런 마인드는 부부가 아닐때...할수 있는거...
<MBP_Seony> 사실 사람에 따라 바쁘게 사는 사람도 있고 안그런 사람도 있긴 한데요,
<razGon_i7> 혼자사는 친구에게 친구가 놀러가면... 서로 친한사이면 몰라도.
<MBP_Seony> 보통 평범한 직장에 다니는 사람이라면, 한국보다 덜 바쁘게 살 확률이 더 높습니다.
<MBP_Seony> 저는 솔직히 안바쁘거든요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎ
<MBP_Seony> 자신있게 말씀드릴 수 있는게, 제가 일하는 곳이야말로 정말 신의 직장입니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 하와이로 정하게 되는 이유가 1가지 더생겻어요.
<MBP_Seony> 휴가도 아무 때나 낼 수 있고, 기간도 아무렇게나 지정할 수 있고,
<razGon_i7> 총기불법..
<MBP_Seony> 출근도 맘대로 퇴근도 맘대로
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎ
<MBP_Seony> 아 글쵸.  근데 하와이에서도 총 갖고다니는 사람들이 일부 몇 있긴 해요
<MBP_Seony> 그런 위험한 동네만 좀 피하면, 총 구경도 못해봅니다
<MBP_Seony> 저도 아직 못봤어요
<razGon_i7> 오피서나 솔져뺴고는 안되지 않아요? 그리고 총기사건 나면 갈데도 없죠.
<razGon_i7> 총기사건으로 텍사스 플로리다 엘에이 다 제외.
<MBP_Seony> 어디서 불법으로 구하는거죠
<razGon_i7> 모르겟습니다...
<MBP_Seony> 미국 본토가 총기가 합법이라 쉽게 살 수 있으니만큼, 그게 하와이로 몰래 가져오는 것 역시 어떻게든 다 가능하지 않을까 싶네요
<razGon_i7> 그래도 뭔짓을 못하죠.
<razGon_i7> 이게 미국으로 들어가는 포탈에 군사기지가 있어서 경비가 삼엄할겁니다.생각보다.
<MBP_Seony> 뭐 암튼, 어디선가 불법으로 구해서 갖고다니는 애들이 있긴 한데, 보통 사람들 사는 곳에서는 구경하기 힘들어요
<razGon_i7> 그래서 생각한 곳이 카할라. 카이무키...하네요...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_i7> 학교도 찍어 놓음...윌슨엘리멘터리스쿨.
<MBP_Seony> 와서 돌아보시고 결정하세요.  오아후 섬이 제주도만하다고는 해도, 인구밀도가 호놀룰루에 집중되어있어서 차로 움직이면 거의 다 30분 내에요
<razGon_i7> ㅇㅇ
<MBP_Seony> 위험하다고 알려진 동네가 몇 군데 있어서, 거기만 피하시면 딱히 큰 일은 없어요
<razGon_i7> 와이프는 어학원좀 잠시 구경하고 싶다던데요.
<razGon_i7> 칼라히?ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 다운타운의 밤거리.ㅋ
<MBP_Seony> 다운타운은 밤에 깜깜한데요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> ㅋㅋㅋ
<MBP_Seony> 상업지구라 5시 넘으면 전부 다 문 닫습니다
<razGon_i7> 헉.
<MBP_Seony> 다 퇴근하다보니 가게들도 굳이 문을 열 필요가 없어서 음식점들도 6시 넘으면 다 닫아요
<razGon_i7> 하와이는 아침일찍시작하는거 같아요.
<MBP_Seony> 네 여긴 8시까지 출근이거든요
<razGon_i7> 썸머타임이군요.
<razGon_i7> 거기에 1시간 먼저출근.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 조식이 발달할수 밖에 없는 구조군요.
<MBP_Seony> ㅎㅎ 네.  썸머타임은 없지만, 그래도 한시간 먼저 출근해서 한시간 먼저 퇴근하죠
<razGon_i7> ^^
<razGon_i7> 섬이라 답답할거 같지만 애들안전생각하면 좁은게 나은거 같더라구요. 미국이나 캐나다에서 엄마들 스트레스가 애들 픽업이라고 하더라구요
<MBP_Seony> 헐 그렇군요
<razGon_i7> 그런것까지 생각하면 여러면에서 하와이가 나을거 같더군요. 화산만 아니면 될거 같아요. 빅아일랜드의.ㅋ
<MBP_Seony> 어디든 다 장단점이 있기마련이죠.  하와이도 그만큼 단점이 있구요
<razGon_i7> 인제 진료 시작합니다. TGIF!!
<razGon_i7> 그렇죠. ^^
<MBP_Seony> 넵 수고하세요
<razGon_i7> 곧한가해집니다. ㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 이만 퇴근합니다~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이만 운전연수 받으러..
#ubuntu-ko 2016-07-30
<razGon_i7> 후..
<razGon_i7> 한가롭네요
<autowiz> 한가로운 토요일입니다~~ ^^
<Feren^IRCCloud> 잘랬는데 잠이 안 와서 저도 멍 때리고 있습니다
<MBP_Seony> 밤샜는데 잠이 안온다니 부럽다..
<ahoops> 꾸벅 (__)
<autowiz> 아훕스님 안녕하세;요~~~
<ahoops> 안녕하세용
<ahoops> 음!
<MBP_Seony> 안녕하세용
<razGon_i7> 모두 수고하셧습니다.
<razGon_i7> 더위에 안오실줄 알았는데 꽤 오셧네요
<autowiz> 아 손님이요?
<razGon_i7> 예 환자분들요.
<autowiz> 덥거나 추워도 아프면 병원엔 가야하지요 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_i7> 주말 잘지내시구요.
<razGon_i7> 저는 집으로.
<razGon_i7> 있다뵈요
<autowiz> 네 얼른 들어가 쉬세요~~
<ahoops> 터치 테이블 같은거 하나 사고 싶어서 검색해봤는데 너무 비싸군요 ㅠㅠ;
<autowiz> 터치기능있는 테이블 인가요?
<ahoops> 네
<ahoops> 터치스크린에 본체까지 박힌 테이블을 상품으로 만들어 파는군요.
<ahoops> 너무비싸서 터치스크린만 사서 테이블은 용접해서 만들어야할것같아요 ㅎㅎ;
<autowiz> 용접씩이나요 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops> 뜯어갈놈들이 워낙많아서요 ㅠ
<autowiz> 아 가게에요
<ahoops> 네..
<autowiz> 테이블 몇개나 있으신가요?
<ahoops> 카운터에 몇개 깔았으면 하거든요.
<ahoops> 카운터 테이블이 길이가 6미터 정도되요.
<autowiz> 그러면 카운터 테이블엔 몇개나 들어갈까요?
<ahoops> 3개정도 박았으면 하거든요,.
<ahoops> 2개는 캐시어쓰고 하나는 제가 쓰고요 ㅋ
<autowiz> 장사는 여전히 잘 되시구요? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 적자는 안봐요 ^^;
<ahoops> 요즘은 훔쳐가는놈들이 많아서;; 죽겟어요 ㅠ
<autowiz> 조금 그런말일지몰라도
<autowiz> 동남아 쪽이 소매치가가 많더라구요
<autowiz> 치기
<ahoops> 네 엄청많아요.
<ahoops> 어제도 밤에 한국분 한분 오셔서 왜 얘들이 계산을 안하고 가나요..막 이러시더라구요 ㅡㅡ;
<ahoops> cctv에서 얼굴인식따고 데이터베이스에 박아서 사람들마다 방문기록 싸그리 검색가능하게 해서 손쉽게 좀 조지는 뭔가를 만들고 싶어요
<autowiz> 스케일이 점점 커지는군요
<autowiz> CCTV 에서 안면인식 이면 FBI 수준인거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 요즘 갈수록 많이 당해서요. 뭔가 필요하긴합니다 -_-;
<ahoops> 차라리 모르고 살면 행복한데 워낙 제보가 많이 들어와서요 흑
<razGon_i7> razGon_iMc27
<razGon_iMc27> 더워요
<ahoops> razGon_iMc27: 안녕하세용..
<ahoops> (__)
<razGon_iMc27> ahoops: long time no see!!
<razGon_iMc27> 안녕하세요
<razGon_iMc27> 잘계셧나요?
<razGon_iMc27> 보라카이는 어떤지요?
<autowiz> 보라색인가요?
<razGon_iMc27> 맥에서 아프리카 티비 방송같은거 하는 방법 없나요?
<autowiz> BJ 데뷔 이신가요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아 가족분들이랑 영상통화?
<autowiz> 폰은 안되는가요? PC 는 으음...
<autowiz> 삼성캠중에 아프리카 지원되는게 몇개있는걸로 아는데요 . 그외에는
<autowiz> ㅠㅠ
<razGon_iMc27> 아...
<razGon_iMc27> 그게 아니라 저희 같은 학교 동기끼리 주말인데 희의아닌 강의좀 하려구요.
<razGon_iMc27> 카톡에는 그런기능이 없어서
<razGon_iMc27> 아.. 핸폰으로 하면 되겟군요.
<razGon_iMc27> 근데 화면 보여주면서 해야 되서.
<razGon_iMc27> 근거 자료같은거 보여줘야 하거든요
<autowiz> 웹회의 / 웹프리젠테이션 사이트 나 서비스 는 없을까요?
<commania> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 마니아님 안녕하세요~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> feren 군 안녕~
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: 안녕하세요~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 운전연수도 재밌게 잘 받고 왔습니다~
<autowiz> 다행이네 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_x1c_Denve> 안녕하세요
<ipeter_x1c_Denve> 덴버에 잘 도착했습니다.
<ipeter_x1c_Denve> 사차때문에 깨버렸습니다.
<cartes9> 엇 축하드립니다.
<cartes9> 비행기 여러번 환승해야하지 않나요?
<autowiz> 잘 도착하셨어요? ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-07-31
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<HolyKnight_> HI
<ipeter_x1_denver> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> IP주소가 미국이신걸 보니 진짜 가긴 가셨군요
<JasonJang> 누구?요
<Seony> ipeter님요
<JasonJang> 누가요? 가 더 맞겠네요.
<JasonJang> 아~ 예에~
<JasonJang> 취업? 관광? 혹시 아세요?
<Seony> J1 비자 받아서 3개월간 일하신다네요
<JasonJang> 예에~
<JasonJang> 앞으로도 잘 되면 좋겠어요.
<ipeter_x1_denver> Seony: 네. 진짜로 갔습니다.
<ipeter_x1_denver> 아직 시차적응이 안되서 지금 이시간에 깨어버렸어요..
<ipeter_x1_denver> 내일 덴버 시내 나가려하는데..아직은 말똥말똥하네요.
<ipeter_x1_denver> 어제 픽업해주신 박사님께 이야기 들었는데..행정직원 엄청 욕먹었대요..
<ipeter_x1_denver> 비자 발급해주는데 3개월로 내줘서요...;;;;
<ipeter_x1_denver> 보통 6개월 끊어주는데...
<ipeter_x1_denver> 연장해주신다는데, 대사관가서 처음 신청하는거랑 똑같아서 제가 싫다고 했어요..ㅋㅋ
<ipeter_x1_denver> 비행기 티켓값부터,
<ipeter_x1_denver> 시간..
<ipeter_x1_denver> 휴...
<ipeter_x1_denver> 차라리 admission을 받아서 길게가고 말지.. 귀찮더라구요.
<ipeter_x1_denver> 근데 왜 캔자스시티로 나오죠.
<ipeter_x1_denver> CO주인데요...
<autowiz_> 몸건강히 잘 도착하셨나보네요 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight_> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mlbpark/b.php?p=1&b=bullpen2&id=5601044&select=title&query=&user=&reply=
<ipeter_x1_denver> autowiz_: 네잘 도착하였습니다.
<autowiz_> 축구선수 아들이라 저렇게 뛰는건지... ㅎㅎㅎ
<choyong> 크..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz_: 안녕하세요. 서울도 비 많이 오나요?
<autowiz_> 서울은 금토 오고 오늘은 비오는거 못봣는데
<autowiz_> 장마전선이 다시 내려갔나
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어제 새벽에 천둥 번개 치는거 듣고 울산 망하겠다 이 소리하면서 잤는데ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오늘 낮엔 잠잠하다가 아까부터 천둥 번개는 기본.. 비도 장난 아니게 옵니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_i7> 매우매우 더운날입니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2017-07-24
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 명품도 좋아하던 시기가 있었어요
<drake_kr> 근데 그때 안아까웠던건 역시
<drake_kr> 좋은 술과 음식
<Mittens> ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 중요하죠
<Mittens> 좋은 음식을 접한다는게.
<drake_kr> 참 재밌게도.. 도박에 못빠지드라고요
<Mittens> ㅋㅋ
<Mittens> 전 빠질뻔 했었죠
<Mittens> 잼나요.
<Mittens> 딜러들과 친하고
<drake_kr> 100판 했을때에도 이득이 되는가.. 에서 두개 빼고 전부 negative라..
<Mittens> ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 저는 갈때마다 연속으로 12번 이긴적도 있어요
<drake_kr> 블랙잭하고 5드로 포카
<Mittens> 12 데이스
<drake_kr> 나머지는 100판 한다 가정하면 3~20% 손해에요
<Mittens> 우리 사촌 하나가 카드 카운팅을 잘해서
<drake_kr> 카드카운트 다 해도요
<Mittens> 일년에 20만불에서 40만불은 거뜬히 갬블링으로 벌더라구요
<drake_kr> 그만큼 쓰겠지요..
<Mittens> 일단 본인 커리어도 잘 나가지만.
<Mittens> 그럴수도 있겠네요
<drake_kr> 데이트레이더들 보면 어쩌다 한번 애들이 소고기 먹는거죠
<Mittens> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 거진 대부분 라면만 먹죠
<Mittens> 그럴수 있겠네요. 제가 특수계층 사람들을 접할 기회가 많아서 그런건지.
<Mittens> 갬블링으로 돈 벌 생각은 마는게 정답이긴 하죠
<Mittens> 20만불엣 40만불이 아니고
<drake_kr> 시간낭비서비스에 사진 올릴때 라면먹는 사진 안 올리잖아요
<Mittens> 2만불에서 4만불이었어요, 잘못 썼네요
<Mittens> 그러게요
<Mittens> 저도 시간낭비서비스에 자랑질 음식 사진 올리던 날들이 있었네요
<Mittens> 고급 음식들이긴 했어요, 미쉘린 레스토랑을 꽤 갔었거든요
<bridgebot1> <draco> 전 음식 나오면 바로 다 잊어버리고 먹어버려서...사진을 못 찍어요
<Mittens> 지금 생각하면, 수준이 속보이죠
<bridgebot1> <draco> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Mittens> 드라코님 드레익님이세요?
<drake_kr> 다른분요
<Mittens> 안녕하세요오~
<bridgebot1> <draco> 안녕하세요
<Mittens> 미튼스에요
<Mittens> 잘 부탁드립니다
<bridgebot1> <draco> 저도 잘 부탁드려요 ^^
<Mittens> ^^
<Mittens> 미튼스 라고 쓰고 다시 보는데
<Mittens> 뭐가 생각나네요 푸하하
<drake_kr> 10년 전에는 200만원짜리 와인을 마셨는데
<Mittens> 캬~ 나오네요.
<drake_kr> 지금은 2천원짜리 마셔요
<Mittens> 궁상민 버젼인가요
<Mittens> 저도 한때는 무리하게 비싼 것들을 즐겨봤네요
<drake_kr> 알고보니 입이 저렴했었다.. 는거죠
<Mittens> 그런 경험도 나쁘지 않죠
<Mittens> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 스테키보다는 삼겹살
<Mittens> 뭐, 투 벅 척이라고. 트레이도 죠 $2 와인 (요샌 $3) 저의 아빠도 드시더라구요
<Mittens> 그립네요
<Mittens> 스테이크, 삼겹살
<Mittens> 고기 안먹은지 오래됐네요
<Mittens> 저희*
<Mittens> 곱창도 그립네요.
<Mittens> 근데
<Mittens> 예전에 여자 스님들이랑 같이 산적이 있어서
<drake_kr> 생선과 감자칩 드세요
<Mittens> 세미 채식하게 됐네요.
<Mittens> ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 네
<Mittens> 감자칩 빼고..
<Mittens> 탄수화물 조심하는 중
<Mittens> 이대로 가면 비건이 될지도 모르겠어요.
<drake_kr>  피싀앤칍스
<Mittens> 롸잇온
<drake_kr> 제가 느끼한거 진짜 좋아하는데(즐겨먹진 않지만 짜장면에 식용유 부어먹기도) fish n chips는 좀 심하데요
<Mittens> 제대로된 곳에서 피쉬엔 칩스는 부담감이 들한 맛
<drake_kr> 아마 그 식당 사장이 듕귁인인듯..
<Mittens> 미국에 유학하러 오신분들
<Mittens> 음식 불평하는거 꽤 본듯.
<drake_kr> 영국사람이 밥을 찾아 떠난곳이 미국 아닌가요
<Mittens> 결국 맛집을 찾아가야죠.
<Mittens> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 영국도 다시 한번 가봐야 하는데..
<Mittens> 저는 여행만 계획하면
<Mittens> 그곳에서 테러가 일어나네요.
<drake_kr> ...
<Mittens> 지난 3년간 말이죠.
<drake_kr> 전 여행에 세부계획 거의 안 짜는 편이에요
<Mittens> 전 완전 계획형.
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Mittens> 안녕하세요 서니님
<Mittens> 반갑습니다 잘 부탁드려요
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 안녕하세요. 반갑습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 나른한 일요일이군요...
<drake_kr> 허허허
<Mittens> 네, 아주 게으름에 취한 느낌인데요 저는.
<drake_kr> 출장가는길입니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 채팅 로그를 읽어보니 Mittens 님이 미국이라고 하시길래 보니까 워싱턴에 계시는군요..
<Mittens> 네넵
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 하와이에 있습니다
<bridgebot1> <draco> 저분 여행계획이 테러 단체에 유출되고 있다거나...
<Mittens> 아... 가깝네요! ^-^
<Mittens> ㅎㅎ 드라코님...
<drake_kr> 아 dc inside에 계시는구나
<Mittens> 하와이 한번 가봤네요. 제가 친했던 피노이 친구가 살고 있어서 가서 만났구요. 와이키키 비치 힐튼에 머물렀던것 같아요
<Mittens> 하와이가 은근히 비싸서, 여행은 캔쿤이 더 맞더라구요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 하와이 많이 비쌉니다.  섬이라서...
<Mittens> 자메이카는 더 먼데 기대했던 리죠트도 가격대비 그랬구요
<Mittens> 네 서니님. 제 클라이언트 들이 하와이에서 부동산 사서 사는게 꿈이래요.
<Mittens> 근데 워낙 비싸서 펌 스프링스나 플로리다 아님 딴데로 가시더라고요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 클라이언트가 동양인이에요?
<Mittens> 다양해요
<Mittens> 백인과 동양인이 제일 많구요
<Mittens> 흑인이 제일 없어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 동양계면 추천해줄 수 있는데, 백인이면 좀 그래요.  하와이 오면 주위를 전부 다 둘러봐도 동양인 밖에 안보이는 동네라서, 백인들이 처음 오면 되게 당황스러워하거든요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 식당 가서 음식 시키면 묻지도 않았는데 쌀밥 나오고...
<ircCloud^Seony> 맥도날드 가면 아침에 밥이랑 스팸 팔고
<Mittens> 예를 들어 유크레니안과 러시안이 꽤 있다보니 트럼프 당선때 당황스럽지가 않더라구요
<Mittens> 얘기를 듣거든요
<Mittens> 아 서니님, 무슨말인지 알아요
<drake_kr> 밥이랑 스팸
<drake_kr> 최고죠
<Mittens> 하긴, 하와이에 리타이어 하고싶다고 하신분들은 다 동양계 였네요, 생각해보니
<Mittens> 맛있죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 와이키키 가면 DFS 갤러리아 백화점이 있는데,
<ircCloud^Seony> 거기 들어가면 안내방송이, 일본어가 먼저 나오고
<ircCloud^Seony> 다음 중국어 아니면 한국어가 나옵니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 영어는 나올 때도 있고 안나올 때도 있어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래서 백인 관광객들이 거기 잘 안들어갑니다
<bridgebot1> <draco> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 미국속의 아시아네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 기분이 이상한가봐요
<Mittens> 그렇군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 네.  그래서 미국 사람들이 하와이는 미국 아니라고 농담삼아 얘기할 정도로 미국 속의 아시아에요
<Mittens> 일단 저는 하와이 전번이 뜨면
<Mittens> 왠만하면 손님으로 받아요
<Mittens> 성격들이 좋거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 일단, 안전하다는 점에서는 좋아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 물가가 비싸서 그렇지...
<Mittens> 네... 우유도 엄청 비싸더라구요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 하와이는 거의 한국 수준으로, 밤에 돌아다녀도 괜찮거든요
<Mittens> 치안이 좋고.
<ircCloud^Seony> 치안은 별로 안좋은데, 사람들이 착해서 그래요
<Mittens> 착한것 같아요.
<Mittens> 카지노가 없어서
<Mittens> 많이들 말씀하시더라구요
<Mittens> 베가스가 세컨드 홈이라고
<ircCloud^Seony> 뱅기 티켓값이 싸서 베가스 많이들 갑니다
<Mittens> 그렇죠.
<ircCloud^Seony> 뱅기값+호텔4박5일 합쳐서 $500-$800이면 가니까
<ircCloud^Seony> 1년에 4번씩 가는 사람도 있어요
<Mittens> 그러게요
<Mittens> 호텔이 아예.. 하와이에서 온 사람들을 위주로 음식을 케이터링 하는것도 본거 같아요
<Mittens> 특히나 올드 베가스 다운타운.
<ircCloud^Seony> 네.  갬블하러 가는게 아니라 먹으러 가거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 하와이가 섬이다보니 음식의 퀄러티가 많이 떨어져요
<ircCloud^Seony> 비싸기도 하고...
<Mittens> 음..
<Mittens> 그렇군요.
<Mittens> 제 룸메가 하와이에서 와서.
<ircCloud^Seony> 단점들 밖에 없음에도 불구하고 제가 하와이를 뜨기 싫은건, 사람들이 좋고 날씨가 좋기 때문입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 승무원이라 왔다갔다 저랑 같이 있었죠.
<Mittens> ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 제 직장 동료들만해도, 세상에 이런 사람들 없을 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> ì¹´
<Mittens> 사람들이 중요하죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 언제나, "너 덕분에 일을 잘 끝낼 수 있었다"라고 말해주는 제 동료들 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 첨에 빈말인줄 알았는데, 얘네들 성격이 겁나 착한애들인지라... 더 웃기는건, 다 본토에서 온 애들인데 하와이에 동화되서 ㅋㅋ
<Mittens> 그래서 하와이에서 온 손님들은 거진 다 받아요 <3
<Mittens> 그렇군요
<Mittens> 특히, 제가 좋아하는 피노이, 그것도 하와이 피노이들.
<Mittens> 참 성격 레이드 백하죠.
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 무슨 일 하시길래 고객들 지역 출신이 다양한가요?
<Mittens> 뷰티쪽으로
<Mittens> 아주 자그만 비즈니스 하고 있어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 뷰티 쪽인데 우분투 리눅스 채널에 들어오시는 게 굉장히 신기하군요
<Mittens> 배우려구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 그렇군요...
<Mittens> 제가 일단 프리노드에 잘 들어오는 채널도 있고요.
<Mittens> 사실 한국말 하니깐 너무 좋구요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ 그렇군요...
<Mittens> ㅎㅎ 리넉스랑 우분트 하라고 푸쉬하던데요
<Mittens> 제가 가는 채널에선 제 사정을 좀 알거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭐든 배우면야 손해보는 건 없긴 하지만, 관계가 없는데 굳이 배우실 필요가 있나 모르겠네요
<Mittens> 친구 말에 의하면
<Mittens> 그걸 배워놔야 해킹당할 위험을 줄일수 있다고...
<Mittens> 일단 저는 해킹을 많이 당했거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그거랑은 별 상관 없어요
<Mittens> https://www.sans.org/courses/
<Mittens> 이런 코스도 필요하다면 배우려구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 보통 사람들이, 자기 이메일 로그인하는데 비번 잘못 입력해도 "해킹 당했다"라고 생각하더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 그 해킹이라는게 아무나 그렇게 쉽게 할 수 있는게 아니에요
<soyeomul> 서니님 꾸벅
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 대화중이셨나바요
<Mittens> 저의 경우는 마이크로소프트 드렉트중한명한테 직접 확인 받았어요
<Mittens> 드렉터*
<soyeomul> 미텐스님 처음 뵙겠습니다;
<Mittens> 해킹당한것을 그분하고 그분따님
<Mittens> 키로거등등... 문제가 많았구요.. 무엇보다 옛애인 두명이 해커중의 해커였구요
<Mittens> 둘다 마이크로소프트 본사에 있구요
<Mittens> 좀 복잡해여. -.-
<Mittens> 예를 들어 저랑 좀더 오래사귄 사람은
<Mittens> 저를 만나기도 전에
<Mittens> 제 모든 이메일 주소며, 인포를 가지고 데이트를 시작했구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그렇군요
<bridgebot1> <draco> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot1> <draco> 제 옛애인과 마눌님은 다 컴맹인데....
<drake_kr> 남친을 빅데이터 분석 하시게요?
<Mittens> 여튼 뭐든 배우려구요. ㅎㅎ 내쫗지 말아주세요요
<drake_kr> 에이 컴맹이 좋을수도 있어요
<Mittens> 참 신기하네요
<Mittens> 다른 사람들은 다 배우라고 푸쉬했는데
<Mittens> 유독 여기서만 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 그.. 명휘는 여친이 밥먹다 "야 가상머신에 그거 지워라" 한마디에 맨탈이 깨졌다던데요
<bridgebot1> <draco> 가상머신에 뭘 깔아놨길래...
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 야동 넣어놨는데 걸렸다고...
<Mittens> 에휴... 저도 이렇게까지 살고싶진 않았네요
<Mittens> 게으르게 살고 싶은데..
<drake_kr> 근데
<bridgebot1> <draco> 야동을 왜 가상머신에 ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 게으른 분들중에 쩌는 프로그래머가 많아요
<drake_kr> 숨겨도 다 찾으니까 가상머신에다 숨겼대요
<Mittens> 아훕스님이 겁을 주시더라구요
<Mittens> 밤샐꺼라고.
<bridgebot1> <draco> 삶을 자동화 하고 싶어 프로그래머가 된 게으름뱅이들
<ircCloud^Seony> 그런건 encfs에 숨겨야하는데
<drake_kr> 첨에 보안디렉토리 물어보는거에서 그걸로 했다고 하던데요
<Mittens> ㅎㅎ 드라코님
<drake_kr> 밤새는 분들은 너무 열심히 하는 분들이죠
<Mittens> 전 안열심히 하려구요.
<ircCloud^Seony> Mittens님 용도에서는, 그냥 우분투를 개인컴퓨터용 운영체제 정도로 쓰는 법만 공부하시면 될 거 같아요
<bridgebot1> <draco> 제 야동은 NAS안에 제 아이디로만 권한이 있는 폴더에 들어가 있죠. 그런데 옛날거라 별로임. 귀찮아서 갱신을 안했더니...
<ircCloud^Seony> 저희들처럼 깊숙히 하실 필요는 없을테고...
<Mittens> 네
<Mittens> 보안 위주로 공부하고 싶어요
<drake_kr> 그럼 깊숙히 해야 되는데!?!?
<Mittens> 뭐 요즘 100세 시대니까요.
<bridgebot1> <draco> 보안이 제일 넓고 깊숙한 분야죠
<ircCloud^Seony> drake_kr: 아마 우리가 생각하는 보안이랑, 일반 유저가 생각하는 보안이랑 다를 거에요
<Mittens> security systems tester
<ircCloud^Seony> 그냥, 개인정보 노출 안되도록 감추고 하는 수준이겠죠
<bridgebot1> <draco> 집에 들어올 개구멍 다 막으려면, 집안 곳곳을 다 자세히 알고 있어야 하니까요. 다 알고, 다 자세히 알아야 하고..
<Mittens> 을 하는 사람이 굿 해커
<ircCloud^Seony> 엔드유저한테 너무 우리 컴쟁이 수준을 들이밀면 안됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 제가 생각하는건요
<bridgebot1> <draco> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 문을 여는게 열쇠만이 아니란걸 알면..
<Mittens> 일단 의심가는 녀석 아이피를
<ircCloud^Seony> 웹사이트 비밀번호 관리는 LastPass 같은거 쓰시고 하면 되는 거죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 중요한 정보는 encfs로 숨기고...
<Mittens> 어떻게 그사람 인포를 해킹해서
<Mittens> 나쁜놈을 잡나요?
<Mittens> 푸헤헤헤헤
<Mittens> 웃지마세요.
<drake_kr> 음
<Mittens> 질문조차 제대로 표현하기 힘드네요
<bridgebot1> <draco> 그런건 FBI에 들어가셔야...
<drake_kr> 그건 hack이 아니라 read 같은데요
<Mittens> cyber security 쪽으로
<Mittens> cyber forensics.
<Mittens> 일단 제 클라인트 중 FBI program 들어간 분들 2분
<Mittens> 검사 한분
<ircCloud^Seony> 말씀하시는 그런건 4년제 대학에서 computer science 전공하고도 대학원에서까지 공부해야 할까말까한 거구요,
<Mittens> 그렇게까지는 안해도 돼고
<ircCloud^Seony> 그냥 일반적인 end-user 레벨에서 프로그램 사용해서 개인정보 숨기는 정도만 공부하시면 됩니다
<Mittens> certification 정도 따고싶어서요.
<drake_kr> 점술사들이 예전에 이름하고 생일로 싸이월드 들어가서 그거 보면서 얘기하면 존내 용한 점쟁이라고 생각하죠
<bridgebot1> <draco> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot1> <draco> 요즘은 페북인가
<Mittens> 음
<drake_kr> 해킹이 아니라 시간낭비서비스의 족적으로 간파당했다고 봅니다
<Mittens> 나중에 사이트를 운영하고 싶어서 그래요. 저같은 피해자가 생기지 않게요.
<Mittens> 그때 아마 공격을 많이 당할것 같아서 그래요.
<Mittens> 에공.
<drake_kr> 음 서니님 회사가 그쪽 전문분야였던가요
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 주정부에서 일하는데요 ㅎㅎ]
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 미란티스가 전문이었던가요
<Mittens> 드레이크님, 해킹이 맞았는데요. 그런식으로 남의 일을 쉽게 표현하시면 속상합니다. 고생 많이했어요.
<hoje94> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 기분은 나빠도 문제는 쉽게 풀어야죠
<hoje94> 궁금한 사항이 있어서 들어왔습니다
<drake_kr> 네
<hoje94> 제가 지금 리눅스에 대해 아예 모르는데, 학교 프로젝트 때문에 하나 문제가 생겨서 질문드립니다.
<Mittens> 문제를 푸는것과 문제가 뭐였는지 멋대로 가늠하는거는 별개죠
<hoje94> 비주얼 베이직으로 sln 확장자로 된 프로젝트를
<hoje94> 조교님께서 리눅스 기반으로 코딩을 바꾸어야한다는데
<hoje94> 이게 혹시 어떤 의미인지 알 수 있을까요?
<drake_kr> 음..
<bridgebot1> <draco> 리눅스에 비쥬얼 베이직이 있지는 않을테고. 리눅스의 다른 언어로 같은 기능하게 포팅하라는 뜻일려나
<drake_kr> 일단 Mittens 님께는.. 개인비밀유출에 대해서 가장 많은 사례를 설명 드렸구요
<hoje94> 조교님께서 윈도우 기반으로 만든 UI 가 있는데 현재 문제가 Lidar 센서를 쓰려면 리눅스 기반이어야한다해서
<hoje94> 이 코딩도 윈도우 기반이 아닌 리눅스 기반에서 작동시키게 만들어야한다는데
<drake_kr> hoje94: QT에 대해 알아보세요
<hoje94> 그러면서 코딩도 리눅스 기반으로 바꾸어보세요~ 라고 말씀만 하셨습니다.
<Mittens> "해킹이 아니라 시간낭비서비스의 족적으로 간파당했다고 봅니다" 는 사례 예로 표현한 문장으로 보여지지 않네요. 그냥 가볍게 치부하는 상황으로 보여지네요.
<bridgebot1> <fmowl> 모노쓰라는건 아닐텐데 말이죠
<bridgebot1> <draco> Lidar라니 자율주행이라도 만드시나.. 어째튼 그거 센서를 쓴다는 조건이니 해당 센서의 리눅스용 라이브러리 코드가 무슨 언어기반인지 부터 확인하시죠
<hoje94> 네 맞아요 자율주행 때문에 하고 있습니다!
<drake_kr> https://wiki.ubuntu-kr.org/index.php/GUI(QT)_Programming
<hoje94> 아아 감사합니다!
<hoje94> 다짜고짜 질문했는데도 친절하게 알려주셔서 감사해요
<drake_kr> 음 갑자기 제가 한사람의 인생에 대해 함부로 이야기하는 사람이 되어버렸군요
<Mittens> 그럴만한 이유들이 있어서 게으른 제가 뭔갈 배워야 겠단 맘을 먹은거니까. 좀 우습더라도.. 부탁드립니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> Mittens: 이 곳은 배우겠다고 오신 분들은 절대 내치치 않습니다.  계획 세우셔서 차근차근 밟아나가보세요.
<Mittens> 감사합니다!
<soyeomul> 파이썬하고 루비하고 연습장에 적어놓고 보니깐 파이썬 코드가 더 멋있어 보여요! 뭐랄까 파이썬 코드는 제다이 기사라면.. 루비 코드는 할아부지 앉아서 곰방대 담배 피는 모습이 연상되곤 해요..
<bridgebot1> <draco> 음. 실제로 보안을 위해 SNS 안한다는 사람들도 있긴 했어요. 그 사람 기기를 해킹하려면 정보를 알아야 하는데 SNS가 중요 소스라는거죠.
<soyeomul> 일단 전 잠시 나갔다올께요 다들 수고하세요~~~
<drake_kr> 음 이제 슬슬 출장지 다 와가네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 저는 오픈스택  때문에 짜증나는군요...
<drake_kr> 그거 원래 짜증나요
<ircCloud^Seony> 2주 전부터 미란티스 엔지니어가 원격으로 설치해주고 있는데, 진짜 솔직한 심정으로 걍 오픈스택 안썼으면 좋겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 전 보안회사 다니는 사람한테 페북에 공개된 전화번호로 전화하니까 해킹했냐고 묻던데..
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ 다 본인들이 그리 설정해놓고 기억 못해서...
<drake_kr> 보안회사 다니는 친구가 그러면..
<ircCloud^Seony> 게임 커뮤니티 가면 더 심한게, 옛날에 하던 게임 계정 로그인 안되면 무조건 해킹 당했다고 생각하더군요.  자기가 비번 바꾼줄도 모르고...
<ircCloud^Seony> 해킹이 그리 쉬운거면 나도 좀 해봤으면 좋겠네 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 영화에서 나오는 해킹은..
<drake_kr> 전체화면에 프로그레스바 하나 돌아가고 있죠
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 예를 들어 윈도우스가 새로운 버젼이 나왔었어요, 그런데 사람들한테 아직 팔지 않고 마이크로 소프트 사 직원들에게만 그걸 사용할수 있게 허용하는 시기가 있거든요
<drake_kr> 있죠
<drake_kr> Preview 버전
<Mittens> 드렉터분이 제 컴퓨터에 해킹당한 흔적을 봤을때 그 윈도우스를 쓰는 사람이 했다는걸 발견한거죠
<Mittens> 그래서 그분이 말씀하시길, 우리 사람이라고. 그렇다면 네 남친이 맞을거라고.
<drake_kr> Insider preview라고.. 의외로 흔해요
<ircCloud^Seony> Mittens: 근데, 그 해킹으로 인해서 어떤 피해를 받으신 거에요?
<drake_kr> 키로거.. 인가..
<Mittens> 글쎄요, 그분은 확인을 해주셨거든요. 경찰에서 엑스퍼트 소견이 필요하다고 해서.
<Mittens> 너무 많은 피해를 받았어요.
<Mittens> 그건 나중에 쉐어 할께요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 일일히 설명하실 필요는 없구요, 대충만 얘기해주세요.  대충 어떤 식인지 좀 가늠해보려구요
<Mittens> 상담까지 받고, 일도 그만둬야 했구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그러니까, 다시 말하자면, 드레이크님이랑 저랑 말하고 싶은 건, 해킹이라는게 그렇게 아무나 할 수 있는 일이 아닌 건데, 그게 진짜 해킹으로 인해 생긴 피해인지 아닌지를 알아보려고 하는 거에요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 굳이 해킹이라는 특별한 기술없이 남의 정보를 캘 수 있는 수단은 여럿 있어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 초등학생들도 쉽게 할 수 있는 프로그램들도 나와있는데,
<Mittens> 네 그건 알아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그런 것으로 인해 피해를 보신 거면, 그건 아까 위에 드레이크님이 언급하셨듯 사실상 본인의 부주의로 인해 생긴 일이거든요
<Mittens> 네 알고 있어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 여기 계신 분들 전부 다 현업에 오랫동안 종사하시는 분들인데,
<Mittens> 그런 수준의 피해가 아니었구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 어느 한 개인이 쉽게 남의 정보를 무더기로 쉽게 빼간다는 게, 정말로 쉽지않은 일이라는 걸 잘 알고있거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 페북만 해도, 남친분께서 Mittens 님 컴퓨터 앞에 손을 들이밀고 있지 않는 이상,
<ircCloud^Seony> 절대로 개인정보는 못빼내가게 되어있어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 만약, HTTPS라는 프로토콜로 암호화된 정보를 외부에서 그리 쉽게 따갔으면,
<ircCloud^Seony> 그건 Mittens 님 개인 문제가 아니라,
<ircCloud^Seony> 전세계 웹사이트들에게 있어서 아주 아주 심각하고 중대한 일이거든요
<Mittens> 제 페북에는 빼가서 문제될 이슈가 없구요
<Mittens> 지금 채팅 분위기상 담에 얘기하는게 날것같지만 또 한가지 예를 들자면.
<Mittens> 온라인에 채팅 사이트 들어가면
<Mittens> 여럿이 나타나서 저를 괴롭히고, 다른 채팅방을 갈수 없게 해킹을 하더라구요.
<Mittens> 해킹이 꽤 쉬운 채팅사이트였어요
<drake_kr> 그건 악의적으로 괴롭히는거네요
<Mittens> 그리고, 남친이 제 아이폰을 가져갔어요 (실수로 했다고 했지만)
<Mittens> 그리고 다시 받았죠.
<Mittens> 그후로 저는 말도 못하는 스토킹에 시달렸어요
<Mittens> 그 남자랑 헤어지고 나서도
<Mittens> 제가 어디에 있는지 항상 알더라구요
<Mittens> 저의 텍스트 메세지 내용이며 위치를
<drake_kr> 윈도우도 관리자권한 획득시 비번입력하게 하는게 가능한걸로 알고 있는데, 그렇게 해야 할듯 싶고요
<Mittens> 한두명이 아닌.. 수십명의 사람들이 알고 스토킹 하기 시작했어요.
<drake_kr> 네트워크를 통한 핵이 아니라 디바이스를 통한 크래킹이네요
<Mittens> 네트워크를 통한 핵도 존재했구요
<Mittens> 디바이스를 통한 크래킹도 있었구요
<drake_kr> 정보 문제가 아니라.. 디바이스가 이미 털린거죠
<Mittens> 너무 짐작이 앞서가세요
<Mittens> 디바이스는 결국 털렸죠
<drake_kr> 키보드로 입력하는 정보가 넘어가고 있으니 네트워크 핵처럼 느껴지는거고요
<Mittens> 그렇지만 제 정보는 디바이전에 그 남자를 직접 만나기도 전에 그렇게 됐구요
<bridgebot1> <draco> 음...
<drake_kr> 폰이 털리면 거의 모든 사생활이 거기 있으니.. 다 털리는거죠
<Mittens> 채팅 사이트에서는 분명이 핵이 존재했구요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 위치 알아내는건 컴퓨터가 해킹당했다기보단, 스마트폰 위치 추적으로 알아낼 수 있는 거 아닌가요?
<Mittens> 그걸 제가 핵이라고 딱히 표현하려는건 아니고, 피해를 설명하고 하신거에 대한 추가 답변입니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 채팅사이트 핵은요, 남친이 Mittens님의 컴퓨터를 해킹했다기보단, 남친이 그 채팅 사이트를 해킹했다고 보는게 더 정확한 개념입니다.  실제로 해킹이 된건지 아닌지는 모르겠지만요...
<Mittens> 네, 그건 알겠어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아이폰의 경우는, 위치 추적에 동의한다는 버튼 한 번만 누르면, 언제 어디서나 위치 추적이 가능합니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 그것도 본인 모르게요
<Mittens> 컴퓨터 자제도 네트워킹 해킹된건 전 확신하구요.
<Mittens> 자체도
<Mittens> 채팅 사이트는 오메글이였구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 말씀하신 내용으로 봤을  때, 우분투를 쓰시더라도 우분투 비밀번호가 노출되면 똑같은 일이 일어날 거에요
<Mittens> 해킹에 대한 자료가 많이 있는걸로 알아요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 물론 윈도우보단 우분투가 보안에 있어서 약간은 더 낫긴 한데요,
<ircCloud^Seony> 비밀번호 노출되면 취약한 건 매한가지에요
<Mittens> 비밀번호 관리에 대한 얘기는 FBI 와 드렉터분한테 열심히 들어서 알고 있습니다
<Mittens> 그 친구들이 저의 모든 온라인 액티비티를 모니터 했었어요. 한동안. 전화도 따로.
<ircCloud^Seony> 우분투 쓰시면서 비밀번호 철저히 관리하시면 상당수는 괜찮아지실 거에요
<Mittens> 네
<Mittens> 요새 별 문제는 없는데요, 가끔 한명씩 나타나긴 하지만..
<Mittens> 앞으로 제가 사이트를 운영하고 하면.. 위험해질것 같아서요..
<bridgebot1> <draco> 폰도 비번 꼭 걸어놓으시구요. 남이 가져가도 비번 걸려 있으면 해킹 쉽지 않아요.
<Mittens> 폰 해킹이 쉽지 않다는 얘기는 첨 듣네요
<Mittens> 알아본 바로는 굉장히 쉽던데...
<bridgebot1> <draco> 정말입니다. 아이폰 해킹 잘 안되서 FBI고생한 뉴스 못 보셨어요?
<Mittens> 링크 부탁드려요.
<Mittens> 제가 알아본 바로는 다들 쉽다고.
<bridgebot1> <draco> http://www.huffingtonpost.kr/2016/04/08/story_n_9640212.html
<ircCloud^Seony> cia인가도 애플이랑 그것 때문에 한동안 공개적으로 서로 비방하고 난리였었는데 모르시고 계셨군요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 아이폰 해킹이 너무 어려워서, cia인가에서 도의적으로 좀 알려줘야하는거 아니냐고 공개비난했었죠
<bridgebot1> <draco> 저거 배경 스토리가  테러범 아이폰 5c 비번을 못풀어서, 애플에게 방법 알려달라고 했다가 애플이 거부해서 여러달 신경전 벌였거든요. 그러다 다른 방법으로 FBI가 풀었고....그런데 그 방법은 신형엔 안통한다 라는 겁니다.
<drake_kr> 어쨌든 비번 걸어두면 한두시간 내로 불가능해요
<ircCloud^Seony> cia가 아니라 fbi였군요
<Mittens> 음
<Mittens> 제 경우는 신형이 아니였네요.
<Mittens> 그리고 결국은 풀었네요.
<drake_kr> 하루 이상 다른사람 손에 넘어갔다면 뜯어서 보드를 열고 메모리를 직접 제어하는 방법이 있는데..
<bridgebot1> <draco> 저거 푼것도 FBI가 몇주 걸렸습니다.
<Mittens> 그리고 문제는 아이폰쪽 사람들중 이쪽과 연계된 녀석들이 있을수도 있겠죠
<Mittens> 블랙 햇 그룹이 많으니까요.
<drake_kr> 일단 잠깐 가져가서 뭐 어떻게 한다는건 불가능해지죠 비번만 걸어도.
<Mittens> 그렇지 않으면 연예인들 나체 사진이 왜 돌아다니겠어요.
<Mittens> 매번 터지는데.
<Mittens> 제가 아이폰을 가지고 있을당시만도
<Mittens> 열기 쉬웠던걸로 알고 있어요.
<Mittens> 더 나아졌다니 다행이네요.
<bridgebot1> <draco> 님. 해킹 예방은 불가능하게 만드는게 아니에요. 어렵고 오래걸리게 만든느거지
<bridgebot1> <draco> 그런점에서 비번은 가장 중요한 관리대상입니다.
<Mittens> 네
<Mittens> 그 드렉터 분도
<PotatoGim> http://platum.kr/archives/58466
<bridgebot1> <draco> 비번 꼭 거세요. 5분이면 될걸 5일 걸리게 만들면 성공입니다
<Mittens> 비번을 재차 강조 강조 또 강조 하셨어요
<bridgebot1> <draco> 비번은 최대한 길게. 복잡하게 하면 더 좋고, 개인 신상(생일 전화번호같은)과 연관없어야 하고요
<ircCloud^Seony> 비번을 어렵게 만드는 것도 중요하구요...
<Mittens> 네, 저는 아예 아이폰을 안쓰구요. 폰으로 문제가 될만한 데이타를 만들지 않아요.
<Mittens> 네 서니님
<Mittens> 그분이 어떻게 하면 어렵게 만드는지 알려주셨어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 제 비번은 하도 어려워서, 폰에서 입력하는건 포기했어요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot1> <draco> 저는 아예 제가 비번을 모릅니다. 암호 관리프로그램만 암..;;
<drake_kr> 전 비번 쉬운데
<drake_kr> 40자가 넘는거 빼곤 쉬워요
<Mittens> ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot1> <draco> ㅇㅇ 길이가 가장 중요하대요
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 LastPass에서 비번을 랜덤으로 생성하고, 그걸 외울려고 노력합니다 ㅎㅎ.  그래서 어렵죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 컴퓨터에서 개인정보는 무조건 encfs에 저장하고..
<ircCloud^Seony> 심지어 맥북 상판에 달린 카메라도 막아놨음
<bridgebot1> <draco> 전에 서버 이상 생겨서, 호스팅업체에 확인요청 했는데 호스팅 업체가 전화로 비번을 물어보는거에요. O0k1QDu^BAH+"vtRk6XlGs0fO/pu!aMs <- 이런식으로 60자리인데
<bridgebot1> <draco> 불러줄수가 없음;;
<Mittens> 궁금한게 있는데요. 제가 자주 가는 사이트가 http://thespiritscience.net/ 에요
<Mittens> 근데 가끔 이 사이트가
<Mittens> 해킹도 당하고
<drake_kr> 관리권한 한번 털리면.. 비번 아무리 빡세도 소용없지만요..
<Mittens> 원치 않는 광고 배너가 생겨서 주인장이 골치거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> Mittens: 웹사이트 해킹은 좀 다릅니다
<Mittens> 오
<ircCloud^Seony> 스마트폰과는 다르게, 보안 헛점이 굉장히 많구요,
<ircCloud^Seony> 쉽게 뚫을 수 있는 프로그램도 많이 나와있는데다가,
<ircCloud^Seony> 웹사이트 관리자가 실력이 딸리면 잘 뚫려요
<Mittens> 네 그러니깐 전, 그런걸 배우고 싶어서요
<ircCloud^Seony> 왜요?
<Mittens> 제가 몇번 말했지만
<drake_kr> 웬지 하면 잘 하실듯
<bridgebot1> <draco> 워드프레스 사이트네요. php가 관리 잘 안하면 보안헛점이 많죠
<drake_kr> 귀찮은건 싫지만 지는건 더 싫어
<Mittens> 나중에 사이트 운영하는게 목표거든요, 저같은 피해자들 줄이고 싶어서요
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅇㅋ, 그러면  칼 싸움에서 상대방을 찌르고 싶으면, 본인부터 칼을 휘두를 줄 알아야겠죠?  저걸 배우려면, 프로그래밍을 하시는 법부터 배워야해요.
<Mittens> 네 네
<ircCloud^Seony> 프로그래밍을 배워서 웹사이트를 직접 만들 줄 알아야, 어디서 자신의 코드에 구멍이 있는지 알 수 있거든요
<drake_kr> 그런데 나여나 사태 보면.. 음..
<ircCloud^Seony> 나야나는, 기술문서 읽어보니까 내부에서 침투하지 않고서는 절대 불가능해보인다던데요
<drake_kr> 주인공이 되어버린 나여나
<bridgebot1> <draco> 그거 전에 내부직원 PC부터 뚫린거라고 하지 않았나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 그랬떤거 같아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 거기 감사 진행했던 업체가 말하길, 보안정책이나 백업 등등 아주 잘 되어있었다고...
<ircCloud^Seony> 내부에서, 백업 데이터를 전부 암호화된 데이터로 덮어쓰게 고의로 진행했던 흔적들부터 해서,
<ircCloud^Seony> 내부에서 침투된게 아니면 설명이 어렵다네요
<bridgebot1> <draco> 내부자 관리PC를 통했거나, 내부자 소행이거나 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그 보고서 작성한 사람이 말하길, 내부자가 했다라고 하기엔 아직 우리 IT인력들의 인성이 그 정도까지 나락으로 떨어졌다고 믿진 않는다라고 하더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 인성..
<bridgebot1> <draco> mittens님 이야기 들으니 그래도 FBI나 지원을 여러분에게 받으신거 같네요. 우리나라 경찰이나 경찰청에 개인의 사이버 범죄 피해 상담해도 상당히 무시당한다던데
<ircCloud^Seony> 아마 고객이라서 좀 도와준듯 싶군요...
<Mittens> 아뇨
<Mittens> 고객분들이 이 일들이 있고 나서 만났구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 오 그렇군요...
<Mittens> 그리고 맞아요, 경찰들과 FBI agency에서 도움준게 정말 없고, 너무 힘들었어요
<Mittens> 다행이
<Mittens> 사촌이 정부에서 일해요. 그 사촌이 아는 한국인 FBI 분과 연결받앗ㅇ요
<Mittens> 받았어요
<Mittens> 사이버 수사대쪽이시기도 해서 기대 많이 했지만..
<Mittens> 엎질러진 물이라는 태도였고 그들을 prosecute 하기에는 인력이 딸리고 이유가 불충분하다고.
<bridgebot1> <draco> 우왕. 어느나라나 공무원은 똑같구나
<Mittens> 그래서 앞으로 제가 명심해야 될것만
<Mittens> 거의 설명받았죠.
<Mittens> ㅋㅋ 드라코님.
<Mittens> 여기 미국에도 범람하는 여혐 커뮤니티가 있어요... 한국보다 훨씬 조직적으로 움직이고 정보 교환이 활성화된.
<Mittens> 그쪽 멤버들이었어요. 근데 그건 길게 얘기 안할께요. 또 비웃으실까봐 ㅠㅠ
<Mittens> 일단 그쪽 커뮤니티에 프로파일링이 돼면... 어디로 이사를 가든... 문제가 생기죠.
<Mittens> 근데 다행인건 말이죠
<Mittens> 제 고객들이 여자분들이신데
<Mittens> 제 스토리를 알고 난후 이런 커뮤니티에 관심이 많이 생긴거요. FBI 프로그램 하시는 분중 한분은 프로젝트로 이 커뮤니티 리서치를 하시겠다고 해서
<Mittens> 감사하죠.
<ircCloud^Seony> 미국도 그런 게 있었군요...
<Mittens> 저도 나중에 사이트 만들어서, 어떻게 이런일들을 예방하고, 어떤 사람들을 알아보고 피해야 돼는지.. 제가 아는 내용을 공유해야 하는데
<Mittens> 쉽지는 않을것 같아요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 쉽지 않습니다.  공부 많이 하셔야하거든요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 실제 프로그래머들도 의외로 상당수가 잘 모르고 신경도 안쓸 정도죠
<Mittens> 제가 좀 이렇게 멍청하게 다 얘기하는 스타일이라. -.-
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ 중요한 정보만 얘기 안하시면 되죠...
<Mittens> ㅋㅋ
<Mittens> 워싱톤주가 섹스 트래피킹으로 미국에서 탑이래죠.
<Mittens> 무서운일이 더 많았네요. 얘기든 다 못하겠지만.
<Mittens> 얘기를*
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 하와이에서만 살아봐서 잘 모르겠네요
<Mittens> 네, 잘 알려진 데이터는 아니에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 여기는 총소리 듣는 일도 쉽지않아서..
<Mittens> 저도 첨엔 의아했으니까.
<ircCloud^Seony> 그리고 사실 하와이에 사는 사람들은, 본토에서 일어나는 대다수의 범죄에는 별로 관심이 없어요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 여기선 그런 일이 일어날 일도 없거니와, 그런 걱정을 할 필요도 없거든요...
<Mittens> 그 여혐 커뮤니티의 경우.. 거의 인터네셔널 수준이라.
<Mittens> http://daygametraining.com/honolulu-pua-bootcamp/
<Mittens> 이런 부류의 트레이닝 캠프도 버젓히 있는 상황입니다.
<Mittens> 이건 그냥 간단한 트레이닝 웹사잇이고
<Mittens> 그들만의 포룸으로 들어가서 프로파일링을 보게돼면 역겨워 지죠.
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭐 아무래도 전 세계에서 관광객이 모이는 곳이니 관광객들 사이에서는 이런 일도 있고 저런 일도 있겠지만, 로컬들 사이에서는 그냥 좀 그래요.  별로 관심이 없어요...
<Mittens> 어떻게 해킹을 하는지까지 정보를 공유하니까요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 저도 와이키키를 걸어서 30분 거리에서 살고있지만, 와이키키 안가본지도 몇달 됐거든요
<Mittens> 네...
<Mittens> 잘 모르시더라구요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 관광객이랑 관광객이 다니는 곳은, 여기 로컬과는 다른 세계로 봅니다...
<ircCloud^Seony> 저희는 별로 관심 없어요
<Mittens> 사건이 좀 크게 터지면, 그때 기사가 나고 사람들이 그정도 수준으로 주변에 범람해 있었다고 파악을 하게 돼는데. 아직까지는.
<Mittens> 자꾸 대립되는 입장이라 죄송하지만
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ 아뇨 괜찮아요... 대립되는 입장이라기보단, 별로 관심이 없어서...
<Mittens> 관광객 위주로 돼는 프로그램은 아니에요.
<Mittens> 네
<Mittens> ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 하와이는요, 동네가 좁아서 한 다리만 건너면 다 알아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 심지어 로컬들도 동네가 무척 좁아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 여기 로컬들 사이에서는, 아무리 진상 고객이 들어와도 절대로 싸우면 안되는 불문율이 있어요
<Mittens> ^~^
<ircCloud^Seony> 그 이유는, 너무 좁아서 몇다리 건너면 다 아는 사이거든요
<Mittens> 그렇군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래서 하와이에서는 절대로 사고치면 안되는 곳이에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 본토는, 사고치면 도망갈 수 있지만,
<Mittens> 제 친구.. 피노이 친구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 하와이에서는 사고치면 하와이를 뜨는 것 말고는 방법이 없어요
<Mittens> 제가 가서 만났다는
<ircCloud^Seony> 피노이가 뭐죠?
<Mittens> 필리피노
<Mittens> 그 친구도 저랑 비슷 상황을 겪고 모든 SNS 를 중단했ㅇ요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아.. 필리피노를 그렇게도 부르는군요...
<Mittens> 중단했어요
<Mittens> 저에 비하면 새발에 피지만
<Mittens> 사고가 익명으로 쳐지면 안 떠도 돼겠죠
<Mittens> 제가 말하고 싶은건, 그 커뮤니티가 하와이뿐만아니라 각 주에 어디든 있다구요.
<Mittens> 죄송합니다, 제가 오버하네요, 필요도 없는데.
<ircCloud^Seony> 네.  그건 좀 놀랐어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아뇨 죄송할 것까진 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데, 사람 사는 곳이라면 어디든 뭐든 다 있을 거라고 생각은 해요
<Mittens> 그렇죠.
<ircCloud^Seony> 단지, 하와이는 지역적인 특수성 때문에 적어도 로컬에서는 그런 것을 접하기는 쉽지 않을 거에요
<Mittens> 네 이해가 가네요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 게다가 하와이가 또 일본인 관광객이 어마어마하게 많거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 하와이 경제는 일본인이 먹여살린다고 할 정도에요
<Mittens> 네, 제 룸메가 하와이안 일본계였어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아마도 그런 커뮤니티가 어쩌면 일본인도 타겟에 포함되어있는 것일 수도 있을 거에요
<Mittens> 하와이 너무 좋게 들리는데
<Mittens> 제가 스나미만 겁내하지 않았어도... ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 하와이에 쓰나미 때문에 겁나서 못오신다는 분은 처음 보는군요 ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 바닷가 근처를 못 살아요 쓸데없는 스나미걱정때문에..
<Mittens> 제가 좀
<Mittens> 겁이 많아요
<Mittens> ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 그런 류의 공포증이 있으시군요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 전 더운게 싫은데, 살다보니 체질이 좀 바뀌긴 하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 스나미에 대한 irrational 공포가 있죠.
<Mittens> 어렸을때 스나미 꿈을 많이 꿔서요 ><
<ircCloud^Seony> 아... 특이하시네요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 어쩌면 예지몽이라고 생각하시겠군요..
<Mittens> 예지몽이라고는 생각 안했죠. 왜냐면 쓰나미 존재여부를 몰랐거든요
<Mittens> 어렸으니까. 개꿈이구나.
<Mittens> 근데 일본 쓰나미 뉴스를 보고
<Mittens> 놀래서.
<Mittens> 그때 생겼나봐요.
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> :s 제가 이렇다니까요
<Mittens> 이래서 프로그래밍을 배워야겠어요! x)
<ircCloud^Seony> PHP라고하는 언어부터 배워보시는 것을 추천해드립니다
<Mittens> 네 찾아볼게요
<bridgebot1> <draco> 저도 어렸을 때 쓰나미 꿈 꾼적 있는데....아마 미래소년 코난을 봐서 그럴듯. 그땐 쓰나미라는 말보다 해일이라고 했죠.
<bridgebot1> <draco> 영화 어비스도 영향을 줬구요
<Mittens> ^~^
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~~
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요~
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요 서니님~
<ircCloud^Seony> 스위치가 갑자기 패킷을 전부 드랍시키는데 이유를 알 수 없어서 고민스럽군요...
<autowiz_> 한번 빠지면 헤어날 수 없다는 마성의 언어 PHP 인가요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> vlan 이 안맞거나
<autowiz_> cksum 이 안맞는경우 라던가
<ircCloud^Seony> 그게, 금요일까지만 해도 멀쩡히 잘 되던건데, 설정을 건드리지 않았음에도 갑자기 오늘 아침부터 그러네요...
<autowiz_> 다른 누가 바꾸진 않았을거고
<autowiz_> 자동으로 라우팅이 바뀌거나 그런 구조인가요? bgp stp rip
<ircCloud^Seony> 아뇨, 제가 설정을 따로 안했으니 그럴리는 없을 거에요
<autowiz_> 일단 드롭 이유가 카운트들 나오는데 보면 나올겁니다. 원인별로 카운트가 있는데 빠르게 증가하는 항목을 찾아봐야할듯합니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 걍 congestion drops라고만 나와요
<autowiz_> 혼잡인데
<ircCloud^Seony> 더 어이가 없는 건, 같은 네트워크에 있는 애들끼리도 통신이 안되요
<autowiz_> 그거 요즘은 잘 안나올텐데요
<ircCloud^Seony> 미란티스 엔지니어는, 아마 분명 stp가 패킷을 블럭하고 있는거 같으니까 stp를 꺼보라고 하는데, 꺼도 마찬가지네요
<autowiz_> 가능하면 원인을 찾는게 맞긴한데 , 혹시 재부팅 해도 같은 증상인가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 같아요
<autowiz_> stp fast 아니면
<ircCloud^Seony> 몇시간째 원인 찾는 중인데, 도저히 모르겠네요..
<autowiz_> 반응오는데 30초~1분 걸리더라구요
<autowiz_> 10초마다 설정 바꾸다보면 도저히 못찾는 상황이 올때도 있구요
<autowiz_> 한 구간 혹은 한 스위치만 그런가요?
<autowiz_> 여유장비가 있으면 컨피그 올려서 장비 대처도 무식하지만 한가지 방법입니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 특정 vlan 혹은 포트 1-2개 제외하고 전부 그래요
<autowiz_> stp 설정이 복잡하게 되어 있는경우에 잡아내기가 쉽지 않을 수 도 있더라구요. ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 모델명이나 밴더명으로 구글림 좀 해보는것도 도움이 될거 같은데요
<ircCloud^Seony> 설정이 복잡하게 되어있으면 그래도 좀 덜 고민할텐데, 이번에는 새거 사서 vlan이랑 ip 주소, lag/lacp만 설정한 건데도 이러니까 고민스럽군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 대부분도 아니고 전체 드랍인가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> switchport mode access로 설정된 포트 두어개만 제외하고 전부 드랍이에요
<autowiz_> 시스코면 최악의 경우에는 디버깅 모드로  ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 포트 하나만 디버깅 모드 지정하면 뭔가 정보가 더 나올려나요? ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 그 스위치 하단은 PC 나 서버 인가요? 스위치 , PC , 서버가 재부팅 된적은 없을까요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 서버들이긴 한데, 현재 구축 중이라서... 전원이 꺼져있죠
<autowiz_> 서버로 가는 포트들은 access 모드인가요? 보통은 서버들은 vlan 설정 안하는거 같아서요
<ircCloud^Seony> 거의 다 트렁크에요
<ircCloud^Seony> vlan 설정도 다 되어있고, 금요일까지만 해도 아무 이상 없이 멀쩡히 잘 됐었죠...
<autowiz_> 서버쪽 설정이 재부팅 되면서 풀리진 않았을거구요 ...  패킷 캡쳐는 별 소용이 없을거같지만 그래도 영 방법이 없으면 한번 해보시는것도 ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 일단 오늘은 일요일이니, 걍 배째라 해야겠습니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 내일 미란티스 엔지니어 달달 볶아야겠네요
<autowiz_> 케이블은 UTP 인가요? Fiber ? 벽타고 다는경우에 molex ? 작업을 엉터리로 주말에 다시한경우도 아닐거구요.
<autowiz_> 정 안되면 뭐 해결 할만한 사람한테 압박을 가하는것도 방법입니다 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 걍 utp rj45
<autowiz_> 케이블이 찍힌경우도 아닐거구요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 일단 서버들쪽 전체가 문제긴 하지만 한놈만 패 정신으로 한서버만 ( 혹은 한포트만 )  최소설정으로 테스트 해보셔요 ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 내일 출근하면 해봐야겠어요
<autowiz_> 아참
<autowiz_> 오늘은 쉬는 날이시군요 ^^
<autowiz_> 순간 야근하시는줄 알았습니다 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 야근은... 안하죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 그러니까요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 야근하실일이 거의 없으신데 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 주말에 assetto corsa (레이싱 게임) 좀 달렸는데
<autowiz_> 랩타임이 ㅜㅜ 영~ 줄지를 않네요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 레이싱 게임의 묘미가 랩타임 줄이는 거라고 하더라구요
<autowiz_> 네 0.01 초 혹은 0.1 초 줄이고 줄이고 줄이는 재미로 하지요 ㅋㅋ 혼자서달려도 재미있습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 전 요즘 콘솔게임 안하고 이브온라인에 빠져서... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 요즘은 슬 바빠져서 시간 많이 들어가는 게임은 손도 못델거 같습니다 . ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 이브는 좀 방치형인가요? ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 좀 심하게 방치형이죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 이브는 레벨제가 아닌 스킬제인데, 스킬을 찍는데 현실시간으로 시간을 계산하다보니,
<ircCloud^Seony> 어떤 고급스킬들은 현실 시간으로 2주 걸리는 스킬들도 있고 그래요..
<autowiz_> 뭔가 멋지고 재미있을거 같은데 막상 제대로 진입을 못하고 있네요 ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 도와드릴테니 해보시죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 일단 하던 게임 엔딩이랄까 끝장을 본다음에 다시 생각해보겠습니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 말씀은 감사합니다 ^^
<ircCloud^Seony> autowiz_: 그 하시던 게임 처음 시작하신 게 몇년 전인 거죠? ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> ㅋㅋㅋ 아 지금 하는게임은 주말에 시작한 레이싱 게임 밖에 없습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 진짜 이브 하시게 되면, 계정 생성하기 전에 저한테 말씀하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 링크를 보내드려야 혜택을 받으시거든요
<autowiz_> 아 네 ~ 전에도 그렇게 계정 만들었었드랬죠 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 근데 계정만 만들고 결제는 안하신 거군요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 링크를 드리고 그걸로 계정 만들어서 결제를 하시면 선물을 하나 받게 되거든요.  그걸 팔면, 초반에 엄청난 도움이 되요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래서 그걸 받아서 시작하시는 게 굉장히 좋거든요..
<Mittens> 재미나네요
<Mittens> http://m.todayhumor.co.kr/view.php?table=humorbest&no=695268
<Mittens> 이브 온라인에 대해서 찾아보다가 위에 링크를 봤어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 저런 사건사고가 많은 게임이에요
<Mittens> 너무 신기하네요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 게임제작한 회사가, 해킹, 인종차별 등만 제외하면 일절 간섭을 안하거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 게임 내에서 사기도 치고 청부살인도 하고 그래요
<ircCloud^Seony> 심지어 게임사가 그런 사건을 아예 마케팅용으로 이용하기까지 하고 ㅋㅋ
<Mittens> 정말..  대단해요. 빠지면 장난 아니겠어요
<Mittens> 서로 길드 지키고 싸우고 팀워크에
<Mittens> 와... 저같은 사람은 그냥 놀랍기만 해요
<ircCloud^Seony> 빠지면 인생게임이라고는 하는데, 빠지기가 쉽지 않아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 사실 게임이 좀 어렵거든요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 게임 같지도 않거니와, 조작을 잘해야한다기보단 머리가 잘 돌아야해서...
<Mittens> 우와
<ircCloud^Seony> Mittens: http://www.inven.co.kr/webzine/news/?news=103651
<Mittens> 당최 뭔말인지 이해하기조차 힘드네요 하하하하
<Mittens> 근데 어찌됐든 정말 규모가 상상이네요
<Mittens> 상상이상*
<ircCloud^Seony> 영어로 되어있는 단어는 그냥 길드이름이에요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 총 유저가 7,500명이나 참여한 전쟁이었네요
<bridgebot1> <draco> 아까 헐리우드 여배우들 사진 해킹 사건 이야기가 나와서 그 수법에 대해 찾다 보니 재판과정에 수법 이야기가 나왔었나 보네요 https://www.justice.gov/usao-cdca/pr/pennsylvania-man-charged-hacking-apple-and-google-e-mail-accounts-belonging-more-100 시스템 해킹이 아니라, 사람들에게 피싱 이메일을 보내서 아이디 비번을 입력하게 한거였군요.
<bridgebot1> <draco> 역시 뭐든, 비밀번호 관리를 잘하자....로 귀결되는구요
<Mittens> 아 드라코님
<Mittens> 보시면 알겠지만 착오가 있었네요
<Mittens> 글을 보시면 일단 해킹이라고 엄브렐라 표현이 쓰여지고 있거든요
<Mittens> 그러니깐 제가 평소 표현하는 해킹은 그런형식으로 제너럴하게 쓰는데
<Mittens> 그런데 인더스트리분들은 시스템 해킹이라고 확실하게 구분해서 표현해주시나봐요
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 해킹이라면 진짜 뭔가 제대로된 기술을 사용한 거라고 간주하거든요...
<Mittens> 저야.. 민간인? 이니.. 아이폰이든, 채팅사이트든, 키로거가 인스톨된 랩탑이든, 그런식으로 해킹이라고 표현을 하는데..
<Mittens> 그렇군요
<Mittens> 궁금한게 있는데요
<Mittens> 질문도 어떻게 제대로 할지 모르겠네요... 여튼... 제 네트워크에? 누군가 액세스를/커넥트를 해서...제가 인터넷으로 하는 액티비티를 실시간으로 볼수 있는 방법이 있나요? 시
<Mittens> 그런경우 해킹이라고 볼수 있는지요
<Mittens> 7500명이면... 와. 정말 프로그래밍을 배워야 돼는 세상이 온것 같아요. 영어처럼, 피할수 없는 사항돼는식으로.
<Mittens> 사항이*
<ircCloud^Seony> 걍 아무 것도 없이 쌩으로 보는 건 굉장히 어려운 거구요
<ircCloud^Seony> Mittens님 몰래 컴퓨터에 어떤 프로그램을 미리 깔아놓으면 아주 쉽습니다
<Mittens> 그렇군요
<autowiz_> 슬쩍 뒤에 서서 보는 방법도 있구요
<autowiz_> 가끔 기발하고 획기적인 방법을 쓰는 사람들이 있긴 한데 많은 경우에는 기본적인 방화벽 및 보안장비 정책 실수
<autowiz_> 비밀번호 관리 소홀로 털립니다.
<Mittens> 거의 같이 생활을 했으니
<Mittens> 어렵지 않았겠네요.. 헤어지고 나서도 랩탑은 그대로니.
<ircCloud^Seony> 몰래 프로그램 깔아서 보는건 초딩들도 할 수 있을만큼 쉬워요
<Mittens> 네
<Mittens> 그 게임에서도
<Mittens> 서로 친해지고 소속감이 엄청날텐데...
<ircCloud^Seony> 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 실제 현실에서도 이런 해커끼리, 특히나 여혐사상으로 서로 본딩이 되는판이라...
<Mittens> 제가.. 실제 게이밍 먹잇감으로 통했던거죠.
<soyeomul> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/soyeomul/test/master/thanks-xyz.py <-- 이거 좀 더 세련된 방법이 없을까요.. 문자열 치환요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 게임에서는 그런거 없습니다.  꼬우면 실력으로 이겨야죠
<Mittens> 미국에선.. "더 게임" 이란 여자사냥 커뮤니티에 대한 책이 나올정도로...
<Mittens> 이런 그룹이 급성장 하고있어요...
<Mittens> 서로.. 길드란 같은 개념의 윙맨그룹을 만들고
<Mittens> tactic training 배우고, 프로파일링 쉐어하고
<Mittens> 각종 포룸에서 랭킹이 올라가고 이런식으로요.
<Mittens> 근데.. 보통사람들은 상상도 못하죠
<Mittens> 얼마나 이런그룹들이 활개를 치는지.. 의사며, 경찰까지도..
<Mittens> 뭐.
<Mittens> 어쨌든, 그 게임, 대박이네요.
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 흥미진진하게... 3부 읽고 있어요, 이브온라인 사건들.
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 아까 주신 링크 또 검색하셨군요
<Mittens> 제가 첨에 포스팅한게 1부였더라구요
<Mittens> 한편의 영화같은 전개.
<ircCloud^Seony> 네.  저는 2부에서 끝일줄 알았는데 3부가 있었나보네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭐 설마 그럴린 없겠지만, 혹시나 하실 의향 있으시면 저한테 말씀하세요.  제가 링크 드릴께요.
<Mittens> ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 전 게을러서
<Mittens> 드라마도 안봐요.
<Mittens> 근데 천재지변이 일어나면, 링크 감사히 받겠습니다~
<autowiz_> 소여물님 한자를 변경 할려고 하신다고 했는데  , 일본식 한자 라던가 그런 거 때문에 변경하시는건가요?
<soyeomul> 아 그냥.. 연습하고 있는데요..
<soyeomul> 저거 노가다 통해서 겨우 값 얻어서 변경했어요
<soyeomul> 근데 뭔가 더 세련된 방법이 있을거 같다는 생각에 여쭤봅니다
<soyeomul> 파이썬에서 좀더 찾아보니 data.replace 라는 거 있다는데 일단 함 테스트 해보고 다시 여쭤볼께요
<Mittens> 서니님, 한국어 지원이 돼면 서니님이 한국인 연합에 리더가 돼시겠네요!
<Mittens> 연합의*
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ 아뇨 저는 리더가 될 그릇은 못되서요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 그리고 한국어 지원 안되도 하시는 한국인들 많아요
<Mittens> 한국인만의 연합이 현재 있나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 여럿 있어요
<Mittens> 와 잼나겠다
<ircCloud^Seony> 한국인들이 제작해서 팬페스티벌에서 우승한 유튜브 영상도 있어요
<Mittens> 와
<Mittens> 자랑스럽네요 역시
<ircCloud^Seony> Mittens: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juVX617-nGk
<Mittens> 이거 하면서 다른 플레이어들과 마이크로 서로 대화도 가능한가요?
<Mittens> 정말 멋진 세계네요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 그건 팀스피크라는 프로그램을 설치해서 합니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 플레이스테이션이나 엑스박스 같은 콘솔에서도 사람들이랑 대화하면서 게임해요
<Mittens> 네
<ircCloud^Seony> 엑스박스 쪽에는 여성분들도 많아요
<Mittens> 엑스박스쪽이라고 하실때
<Mittens> 엑스박스 가능 게임들 다른것을 말씀하시나요 아니면 이브가 엑스박스로 플레이 가능한가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 엑스박스에서 하는 게임들이죠
<Mittens> 아네..
<Mittens> 그건 저도 알고 있었어요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 위즈님 감사합니다 덕분에 해결했어요 https://raw.githubusercontent.com/soyeomul/test/master/thanks-replace.py
<Mittens> 컴퓨터 관련 게임관련 더 많이 배우고 즐겼으면 좋았을텐데. 아주 어렸을때 카운터 스트라익이랑 데이 오브 디피프 멀티플레이어 한것 밖에 없네요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 카운터스트라이크 유명했죠
<Mittens> 남자길드에 잠시 홍일점으로 있었던 기억이 나네요
<soyeomul> 이제 루비 코드로 변환하러 가볼께요~
<Mittens> 중요한 게임은 절대 안껴주는~
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐 그렇군요
<Mittens> 서니님 근데요
<Mittens> 아까 주신 제가 이해 잘 안거던 링크에
<Mittens> 돈 손실이 자꾸 언급돼는데
<Mittens> 그게 정말 현실에도 돈 손실로 이어지는 상황인가요?
<Mittens> 피해액*
<ircCloud^Seony> 그게, 이 게임은 게임사에서 공식적으로 게임머니를 현금주고 살 수 있게 시스템을 만들어놨거든요
<Mittens> 네
<ircCloud^Seony> 유저간 현금거래는 철저히 막되, 회사가 공식적으로 현금거래를 지원해줘요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래서, $20짜리 티켓 한 장을 샀을 때 이게 게임 내에서 게임머니로 환산하는 값어치를 계산했을 때,
<ircCloud^Seony> 당시 피해액이 30만불 쯤 된다는 얘기에요
<Mittens> 현실화폐로 30만 달러
<Mittens> 대단하네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 이브에서는 저 정도 규모의 사건이 처음은 아니에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 예전에 어떤 유저가, 게임 내에서 은행을 개설하겠다고 하고 예금 받아서 튄 사건도 있었고
<Mittens> 그렇다면, 사기등등
<ircCloud^Seony> 유저들이 사기혐의로 게임사에 진정서를 넣었는데, 회사 왈 "사기도 게임의 일부입니다" 하고 걍 무시해버렸죠
<Mittens> 우와와와
<ircCloud^Seony> 그외에도, 유저가 클릭 잘못해서 전쟁 터진 적도 있고 그래요
<Mittens> 그러면 예금을 다시 환전할수 있다는 말인가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 그 예금이라는게, 게임 머니로 예금한 거거든요
<Mittens> 현실화페로?
<Mittens> 네 게임머니
<Mittens> 예금이 다시 게임머니로 환전되고...
<Mittens> 게임머니가 다시 실제돈으로 환전 가능한가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 할려고 마음만 먹는다면 가능은 할 거에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 대부분은 안해요
<Mittens> 게임머니 환전하는데서 멈춘다면
<Mittens> 대체 어떻게 튀는지...
<ircCloud^Seony> 현실의 화폐로 수만불씩 되는 돈을 게임 내에서 벌어들이기가 정말로 쉽지않고,
<ircCloud^Seony> 어지간한 액수로는 그냥 게임 내에서 좀 부유한 환경으로 게임하는 걸 더 선호하거든요
<Mittens> 이브말고도 다른 게임에서 게임머니가 사용돼는건지..
<Mittens> 그러군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 모든 게임에는 게임 내 화폐가 있죠
<Mittens> 네
<ircCloud^Seony> Mittens님이 실제 돈을 게임 내에서 사기를 쳤다는 의미로 받아들이시는게 아닌가 모르겠네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그건 범죄에요
<Mittens> 그건 아니구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 게임 내에서 유저들이 게임 속 화폐로 사기를 쳤다는 말이지, 절대 현실세계의 화폐로 사기를 친게 아니에요'
<Mittens> 네 그건 알겠어요
<Mittens> 제가 의아한게
<ircCloud^Seony> 단지 이 게임에서는, 게임 제작사가 공식적으로 실제 화폐를 주고 게임 내 화폐를 살 수 있게 해준다는 거에요
<Mittens> 네 그것도 잘 이해했어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 대략 $20 정도면, 게임 내에서 한 1.5 빌리언 정도를 살 수 있어요
<Mittens> "예금 받아서 튄 사건도 있었고 "
<ircCloud^Seony> 그걸 궁금해하시니, 글을 하나 드릴께요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> http://www.todayhumor.co.kr/board/view.php?table=humorbest&no=327734
<ircCloud^Seony> 이브온라인 금융사기사건입니다
<Mittens> 거기서 의아했는데요
<Mittens> 네 일단 읽어볼게요
<Mittens> 튀려면은 아이디를 바꿔서 남들이 자기 본래 기존 프로파일을 못알아보게 하는건지 궁굼해서요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아뇨, 처음부터 다른 아이디를 미리 만들어놓은 거에요
<Mittens> 복수를 잘 한다던데 간도크지.. 이런생각이라
<ircCloud^Seony> 계획적인거죠
<Mittens> 튄다고 했을때 아에 어카운트 닫고
<Mittens> 게임머니를 실제 화폐로 바꿔 아예 게임을 뜬다는줄 첨에 생각을 했거든요
<Mittens> 근데 다른 아이디를 만들어 놓고
<ircCloud^Seony> 실제 화폐로 바꾸진 않았을 거에요.  그건 게임사에서 금지하는 행위거든요.
<Mittens> 아, 어쩌면 게임 마니를 트렌스퍼 했겠네요
<Mittens> 새로운 아이디로...  죄송합니다 너무 웃긴게 막 관심이 가네요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 오늘 이브 여러 사건들 다 읽어보시겠꾼요..
<Mittens> 죄송한데요
<Mittens> 너무 궁금해서..
<Mittens> ㅋㅋ
<Mittens> 일단 돈을 빼돌려서 잠적하고
<Mittens> 그분이 그걸 자기가 얼마든지 사용할수 있는거에요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 물론이죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 게임사에서는 그런건 간섭 안합니다
<Mittens> xD
<Mittens> 고맙습니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 별말씀을...
<bridgebot1> <draco> 게임내에서는 뭘하든 합법인 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot1> <draco> 울티마 온라인도 남에게 거래 사기당했다고 신고하면, 그것도 게임의 일부라면서 무시당한다죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 울티마도 대단했죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 그걸 지속시키지 못해서 아쉬운...
<Mittens> 뭔가 막 부럽네요
<Mittens> 하는 게임은 온라인 체스 밖에 없네요
<Mittens> 그것도 잘하지도 못함..
<Mittens> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_ws> 전 솔직히 저런 대단한 게임들도 좋지만... 보드게임 체스나 장기 바둑등을 온라인에서 즐길 수 있는게 더 좋아요... 이런건 정말 상대가 없으면 할 수 없자나요... 요즘이야 인공지능이 발달해서 인간을 위헙하네뭐내하지만 일반적으로는 사람만한 상대가 없죠
<Mittens> 사마휘님.. <3
<samahui_ws> 지친 머리속과 가슴속을 채워주기위해... 저녁 먹고 오겠습니다 ㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 전 이만 자러갑니다.  나중에 뵈요
<soyeomul> 합!
<soyeomul> 드뎌 루비코드도 만들었어요
<soyeomul> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/soyeomul/test/master/thanks-replace.rb
<soyeomul> 저도 잠시 간식 먹으로 갑니다
<soyeomul> 냠냠
<soyeomul> 그리고
<soyeomul> UTF-8 로 작성된 한글을 파이썬과 루비에서 작성해보니깐..
<soyeomul> 2바이트가 아니고 3바이트로 나오던데여..
<soyeomul> 이거 맞나요 아님 제가 잘못 체크한건가요..
<soyeomul> data = "한"
<soyeomul> print len(data)
<soyeomul> 결과가
<soyeomul> 3
<soyeomul> 으로 나오더라구요
<soyeomul> 루비 코드
<soyeomul> data = "한"
<soyeomul> puts data.length
<soyeomul> 결과가
<soyeomul> 3
<soyeomul> 으로 파이썬과 똑같더라구요
<soyeomul> 제 기억에 유니코드가 2바이트로 기억하는데요
<soyeomul> 머리속이 온통 혼란스럽네요
<soyeomul> 왜 3바이트인지..
<soyeomul> 소여물이나 줄까바요.. 오늘 송아지 태어났어요!!!
<soyeomul> 일단 유후-
<jason_KR> 많이 축하합니다. ^^
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 재준님 감사합니다!
<soyeomul> 배운걸로 감사합니다를 384번 말하기가
<soyeomul> say = "축하해주셔서 고맙고 감사합니다 재준님^^"
<soyeomul> print say*384
<soyeomul> 파이썬 끝에 개행문자 깜박했네요 재송;
<soyeomul> 루비
<soyeomul> say = "재준님 고맙고 감사합니다 진짜 고마워요!!!"
<soyeomul> 384.tims { puts say }
<soyeomul> 저거 아직 테스트 못해봤네요 루비요
<soyeomul> 이렇게 제가 콤푸타 언어를 배워가고 있습니다.. 열심히 해볼께요
<soyeomul> 나중에 루비나 파이썬과 함께 소여물 자료를 체계적으로 정리하는데 써보려구요 이맥스 org 모드랑요
<soyeomul> 이만 자러 가볼께요
<soyeomul> 수고하세요!!!
<samahui_WS> 저녁은 너무 배부르게 먹는게 아니라는걸 새삼 깨닫고 왔네요.
<samahui_WS> 오늘은 일찍 자러 가야죠. 다들 즐거운 밤 되세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_ws> 안녕하세요~ 좋은 새벽입니다
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_ws> 네 안녕하세요~
<Mittens> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 오픈스택 키스톤이 cannot allocate memory라는 에러메시지를 계속 내뿜는데, 이거 불안하네요
<Work^Seony> 설마 메모리 노후 현상은 아니겠지..
#ubuntu-ko 2017-07-25
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 안녕하세요 :)
<autowiz_> 메모리 부족아니면 메모리 나 메모리 컨트롤러 cpu 폴트 일 수 도 있지 않을까요
<autowiz_> 뭔가 이상 징후가 있으면 꼭 그냥 넘어가는법이 없더라구요.
<autowiz_> 정말 대부분 뭔가 일이 터지게 되는 ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 메모리는 거의... 하드웨어 문제가 아닐거라 확신하는..
<Work^Seony> 하드웨어 문제가 아니라면... 소프트웨어에서 메모리를 제대로 할당하지 못하는 문제가 있을 수도 있나보군요
<drake_kr> 일단 하드웨어적으로 메모리에 문제가 너무 안 생겨서요.. 문제가 생기면 커널패닉부터 뽝! 뜨지 할당 못했다고 뜰 확률은 거의 없다고 봐요..
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇군요...
<drake_kr> 만약 진짜 하드웨어 문제라면 굉장히 특이한 경우에요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 어떻게 보면
<autowiz_> 오늘은 날씨가 화창하고 덥군요. 몇일동안 비가 안오고 너무 덥다는 경상도쪽으로도가 이번엔 호우주의보 군요
<Mittens> 전 쉬는날이라 냉장고 청소랑 마루바닥 닦아요. ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 진짜 하기싫어요...
<Mittens> 시애틀 날씨는 너무 좋아요, 여름에 너무 덥지 않고 따땃하니.
<alpaca_> hi
<bridgebot1> <lz-reflpass> Burn Everything MAXIMUM
<jason_KR> 저도 로그를 봤는데, 워싱턴 주 였군요! 어느분 글에 DC 썼길레....
<jason_KR> 안녕하세요~
<Mittens> 윽
<Mittens> 안녕하세요
<Mittens> 로그가...
<Mittens> 계속 있나봐요
<drake_kr> 워싱턴 디스카운트 아니었어요!?
<Mittens> 아뇨
<jason_KR> 예, 자동기록..몇년치 계속 됩니다.
<Mittens> 워싱톤주인데
<Mittens> 이럴수가
<Mittens> 이름바꿔야징~
<jason_KR> 워싱턴 주의 시에틀 시.
<Mittens> 음.. 이사가야 겠네요
<jason_KR> 하하하
<Mittens> 제가 한동한 뜸하다가
<Mittens> 이름 바꿔서 다시오며는.. 모른척해주세요
<jason_KR> Mi ttens님, 안녕하세요? 저 귀하께 개인적으로 부탁이 있다면...음 가능하면 글을 한문장에 길게 써 주실레요? ^^
<Mittens> 네
<jason_KR> 잊거나, 습관이거나 못하시면 그냥 편하게 지금처럼 하셔도 됩니다. ^^
<Mittens> 아뇨, 규칙에 비슷한걸 읽은것 같아요. 기억하도록 할게요
<Mittens> 할께요*
<drake_kr> 규칙은 원래 어기라고 있는거 아녀요?
<jason_KR> 부디 스트레스는 받지 마시기 바랍니다. ^^
<jason_KR> dra ke_kr: 맞고 시작하까?요
<jason_KR> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Mittens> 고마워요 ^^;  일단 규칙이 맘에 들어서 이곳이 좋은것 같아요.
<drake_kr> 전 가능한 틀을 안 만드는 타입이라..
<Mittens> 서니님이 점잖으시기도 하고. 존대말위주인게 맘에 들어요.
<jason_KR> 저도 그러고 싶어요. 풉
<jason_KR> So, 요즘 사용하는 OS 는 뭐요?
<Mittens> 저요?
<jason_KR> 옙
<Mittens> 비밀입니다..
<jason_KR> 자세 좋습니다! 그새 늘으셨다? ㅎ ^^
<Mittens> 늘어야죠. 살아남으려면.
<drake_kr> 일단 우분투는 아니신걸로..
<drake_kr> 우분투커뮤니티인데 우분투 쓰시는 분이 많이 없어요
<Mittens> 노 코멘트.
<jason_KR> ^^
<drake_kr> 재순님 쓰시는 os 뭐에요?
<drake_kr> 페도라?
<Mittens> 이번해가 가기전에 리넉스 깔게요.
<Mittens> 우분투*
<drake_kr> 저도 올해안에 크롬 깔아야 하는데..
<jason_KR> 제 OS 는 N.C. = 노 코멘트 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아, 아까 우분투커뮤니티에 우분투 쓰는사람이 별로 없다는건.. 다른거 쓴다고 차별하는 그런게 없다는 얘기에요
<jason_KR> dra ke_kr: 오랜만에 좋은 말씀  ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 뭐 실제로 저희는 마이크로소프트 코리아하고도 사이가 좋습니다
<jason_KR> 풉 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 마이크로소프트 mvp 4명이 우분투잖아요
<drake_kr> 박성기씨 장태희씨 최영락씨 한상곤씨
<Mittens> 저보고 이거 배우라는 친구가, 민트가 더 쉬워서 그걸로 시작해도 됀다고 했는데, 본인은 우분투를 하다고해서 우분투를 하려구요.
<drake_kr> 민트도 좋아요!
<jason_KR> 민트나 우분투나~ ㅋ
<Mittens> 물어보는 사람마다 우분투를 하래요.
<drake_kr> 젠투 하라는 사람은 없었군요
<jason_KR> ㅋㅋㅋ 아 우껴. ㅋ
<drake_kr> Gentoo linux나 archlinux 하라는 사람은 피하세요
<drake_kr> 그리고 programming language는 python을 권합니다
<jason_KR> dra ke_kr: 저 이 컴은 1604, w7 듀얼부팅+VM 공존인데 지금은 w7 쓰고 있고요.
<jason_KR> 옆자리 제가 쓰는 컴은 No Monitor 1604 몇대, w10 써요. 물론 원격으로..
<drake_kr> 그렇군요
<Mittens> PHP 랑 틀린 랭귀지 인가요?
<drake_kr> 저도 우분투 얼마전까지 썼었는데 지금은 안써요
<drake_kr> 생각해보니 영어 좀 하시잖아요
<Mittens> 서니님이 PHP 부터 배우는게 좋겠다고 했거든요
<drake_kr> 영어권 분들이 python을 많이 권해요
<jason_KR> 저는 비영꿘인데...파썬 권해요.
<drake_kr> 음.. 지금 당장 뭔가 나오는걸루 해야 재미가 있어서
<Mittens> 저는 길게 볼거니까 제일 좋은걸로 추천해주세요..
<Mittens> xD
<drake_kr> 물론 웹도 좋지만.. 그 환경부터 세팅해야 하는 문제가 있죠
<drake_kr> 파이썬은 인터프리터라서.. 처음 배울때 굉장히 좋아요
<drake_kr> 언어마다 장단점은 있긴 한데.. 처음 배운다면 인터프리터가 좋은거 같아요
<samahui_TP> 웹 관련이면 PHP 자바스크립 정도 배우고 저도 첨 배우는 언어로는 파이썬 추천입니다
<samahui_TP> 쉬우면서 강력하죠
<drake_kr> 강력.. 은 좀.. 아니다 싶은데요
<samahui_TP> 훗
<samahui_TP> 잘쓰면 강력합니다
<samahui_TP> ㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> C나 어쎔과 연동해서 쓰기도 좋고
<drake_kr> 으아니 이분이
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 또 하나 장점이.. 뭐 요즘 언어가 다 그렇긴 한데.. 라이브러리가 무지막지하게 많죠..
<Mittens> 사마휘님 안녕하세요
<Mittens> 네 파이썬
<drake_kr> 파이썬 킬러 어플리케이션이라면.. openstack이랑.. tensorflow 정도 되려나요
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_TP> 코드 재사용 및 모듈화해서 공유가 쉽다는 점도 좋아요
<Mittens> 제가 잘 안쓰는 윈도우스 10 랩탑이 하나 있는데
<drake_kr> 그런건 중고로운 평화나라에..
<Mittens> 죄송합니다 또 따로 띄어 쓰네요. 그런데 제 친구가 우분투를 인스톨 할수 있데요.
<samahui_TP> 윈도우10 돌아갈 정도면 우분투나 리눅스 버젼은 다 돌아갈겁니다
<samahui_TP> 윈도우가 드라이버 지원때문에 몇세대 전 제품 넘어가면 설치가 힘들거든요
<Mittens> 윈도우스를 디인스톨 안하고 리눅스가 함께 돌아간다는게 맞는 정보인가요?
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~ https://raw.githubusercontent.com/soyeomul/test/master/thanks-factorial.rb <--- 루비는 파이썬 처럼 팩토리얼 구하는 함수가 표준 라이브러리로 존재치 않나요?
<drake_kr> 루비는..
<samahui_TP> 윈도우를 디인스톨 안해도 분할해서 설치가 가능하긴 한데 윈도우10 이면 좀 힘들어요. 그럴때는 내부적으로 버추얼머신(버추얼박스)등 설치해서 거기에 설치하면 되긴 합니다
<Mittens> (___)
<Mittens> ^  이게 고개 숙이는 인사 맞겠죠?
<samahui_TP> 루비는 오래전에 버렸습니다. 스크립트 언어는 자바로 충분해서리...
<drake_kr> 자바가 스크립트 언어라니
<soyeomul> 아따 루비 파이썬 잼있네요!!! 잠시 소여물 주고 다시 올께요;; 꾸벅!!!
<drake_kr> 어쿠
<samahui_TP> 거기다 파이썬이 있으니
<samahui_TP> 쓸일이 없...
<drake_kr> 뭐 잘 쓰는 분들 많은데 굳이 저까지 써야 하나 같은..
<samahui_TP> ㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> (--)(__)(--)
<samahui_TP> 웹 쪽으로 배우고 싶다고 하신거 아니였나요? 어제??? 곁눈질로 일하면서 가끔봐서 정확하진 않지만
<samahui_TP> 사이트 구축이 목표인거 같았는데요???
<Mittens> 네 사이트 구축
<samahui_TP> 한 이십여년 전이면 플래시 배워서 구축해보라고... 망언을 했을텐데... ㅋㅋ
<Mittens> 그리고 공격받았을때 문제 생겼을때 알아보고 fix 할수 있음 좋겠어요
<drake_kr> 일단
<Mittens> 예전에 플래시 조금 배우다 말았네요
<drake_kr> Aws.amazon.con
<samahui_TP> 구축이지만 공격에 대한 대처등이면... OS와 언어를 전공하셔야 될듯한데요
<drake_kr> Aws.amazon.com
<Mittens> 전공까지 해야하는군요...
<Mittens> 전공은 그렇고.. 2년제 까지는 프로그램 보구있어요
<samahui_TP> 말이 전공이고 공부하는거죠
<Mittens> 몇개월이면 끝나는 certificate 프로그램두요
<Mittens> 아 네.
<samahui_TP> 우선 가볍게 html5를 시작으로 php 익히시면서 스크립터 익히고 하는걸로... 나가다가 서버관리 c, c++, java, python 등등 익히시다가... 구글에 입사하는걸로 마무리 ..
<samahui_TP> 는 너무 갔네요
<drake_kr> 계정 있으실테고.. aws는 1년간 무료. 웹에서 클릭만 해도 워드프레스가 설치되던가 하는걸로 알고 있어요
<Mittens> 일단 디자인이랑 콘텐츠는 맥에서 하는게 좋다고 들어서, 맥 데스크 탑도 사려구요.
<drake_kr> T2 micro type은 월 $15
<samahui_TP> 구축만 하는게 목적이 아니시라 보안과 유지보수에 능해지고 싶으신거 같은데요
<Mittens> 네
<Mittens> 배울게 많네요.. 근데 다행이 제 상황이 뭘 배우기에 나쁘지 않아서요. 데드라인이 있는것도 아니고요.
<Mittens> 다행히*
<samahui_TP> 나이라는 첨병이 도사리고 있습죠 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 데드라인은 없어도 나이들면 뭐 익히기 힘들어져요 ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 드레익님 그 링크 뭐에요?
<drake_kr> 아마존 웹 서비스요
<drake_kr> 클라우드
<Mittens> 저는 긍정마인드라 괜찬아요. ㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 홈페이지 구축이라니 구축사이트 링크해주셨네요ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 괜찮아요*
<samahui_TP> 우선 어제 서원님 말씀대로 html5와 php로 가볍게 시작하세요
<Mittens> 드레익님, 그거 사인 업하면  html5와 php를 연습할수 있는건가요?
<drake_kr> 가상컴퓨터를 하나 줘요
<Mittens> 오오
<drake_kr> 리눅스 깔린 걸로
<drake_kr> 1년 무료고.. 그거 지나도 월 $15 정도에요
<Mittens> 농담하시는건지 진담인지... 드레익님은
<Mittens> 우와 괜찮네요
<drake_kr> 성능은 별로 안 좋은거 주긴 하는데
<drake_kr> 처음 연습용으로는 좋아요
<samahui_TP> 집에 안쓰는 노트북이 있으니 거기다 그냥 설치해요
<Mittens> 아 감사합니다
<Mittens> 그러니까 연습용으로 아마존 웹 서비스 등록해서 쓰고
<Mittens> 노트북에도 설치하란 말씀이신가요
<Mittens> 리넉스 환경을 두군데 만들라는건가요.
<samahui_TP> 필요한 걸로 쓰시면 됩니다
<samahui_TP> 두군데 다 하는것 보다는 현재 새로 익히시는거면 하나로 통일하는게 혼돈이 적을겁니다
<Mittens> 그렇군요. 그럼 랩탑으로 가겠습니다.
<drake_kr> Usb에 구워서 부팅을 시키는것부터..
<Mittens> 넵
<drake_kr> Windows 환경이시면 rufus라는 툴이 있어요
<Mittens> 64gb usb 면 괜찮을까요
<Mittens> 아마존에서 오더 하려구요...
<drake_kr> 2g면 충분하긴 하지만요
<samahui_TP> 하드 용량이 충분하시면 그냥 하드에 설치하고 듀얼부팅하는 방법도 있어요
<samahui_TP> 참고로 윈도우10이면 빠른시작 기능을 꺼야 하드에 설치가 가능합니다
<Mittens> Rufus: How to Create Windows 10 Bootable USB Flash Drive <---- youtube 비됴가 있는데, 같은 방식으로 우분투를 하라는건가요, 드렉님
<jason_KR> (___)  3 x  (__)  2 o
<samahui_TP> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 음.. 전 듀얼은 그다지 권하진 않지만요
<samahui_TP> usb부팅으로 usb자체에 우분투 깔고 쓰는거면 간단해요
<Mittens> 전 듀얼 필요없어요
<drake_kr> 아 그 방법도 있네요
<samahui_TP> 노트북이 usb부팅 지원만 해주면 되니까요
<drake_kr> 방법이 여러개여도 혼란스럽군요
<Mittens> 그럼 일단 윈도스 10 아까우니까 듀얼로 키핑하고, usb 부팅으로 우분투 깔고 쓸까요?
<drake_kr> 그냥 라즈베리를 하나 구입해 쓰는 방법도 있어요(선택지가 하나 더 늘어났다)
<samahui_TP> 우선 노트북 모델을 알 수 있을까요?
<samahui_TP> 라즈베리파이는 아직은 느려서 배우고자하는데 열불나요
<Mittens> 잠시만요 제가 적어올게요
<samahui_TP> 뭐 쓸만은 하다지 쓸만이 시원하게 쓸수있다는 아닌지라 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 시원한거 쓰려면 얼마가 필요한거죠...
<samahui_TP> 리눅스 시원하게 나오는 성능이면 듀얼코어 이상이되 메모리4기가 이상이요 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 듀얼코어는 인텔인거죠?
<samahui_TP> 인텔이건 amd건 듀얼이면 왠만큼 되죠
<drake_kr> 암덩어리 8코어는요?
<samahui_TP> 다만 아톰이나 라즈베리같은 armf은 더 높아야 되고요
<samahui_TP> 이번에 나온 인텔 8코어는 .. 제2의 불도저소리 듣던데요
<drake_kr> big LITTLE 8코어
<drake_kr> 인텔 네할렘은 20코어까지 가던데..
<samahui_TP> 전력과 열도 산으로가죠
<samahui_TP> 화산인거죠
<Mittens> 지금 재부팅 중입니다.. ㅠㅠ 이 랩탑이 산지 얼마 안됐는데.. 쉽게 뜨거워지고.. 슬로우 돼고.. 문제가 많아보여요.
<drake_kr> HT까지 해서 40프로세스가 돌죠..
<samahui_TP> 서버용이나 웍스용 말고 일반적인 PC를 말하면 이번에 인텔이 정신 좀 차려야 될거 같던데요
<samahui_TP> amd의 반격이 무서운 상황에서 안일하게 대응하다 불도져2만 나왔죠
<drake_kr> 그런데 nvidia는 다이 하나에 1536코어..
<samahui_TP> 랩탑 산지 얼마 안되면 성능 좋은 놈일꺼 같은데요
<drake_kr> 음.. 모델명은 밑에 보통 붙어있지 않나요
<drake_kr> 중국기업 제품인가..
<Mittens> 밑에 봤는데 시리얼 넘버 같은것만 있더라구요.
<drake_kr> 델이나 hp인가요
<samahui_TP> 제품 제조사도 모르시나요?
<samahui_TP> 델 제품이 밑바닦에 시리얼 넘버만 있죠.. 베터리를 빼면 모델명이랑 윈도우 시디키등 붙어있고 베터리 없으면 바닦을 열어봐야...
<Mittens> HP 저렴한걸로 샀어요
<samahui_TP> 그냥 부팅할대 cmos들어가시면 간단합니다
<drake_kr> Bios
<samahui_TP> 부팅시 f1 이나 f2 ...hp가 뭐였는지 기억이 안나지만 아마 f1일겁니다
<samahui_TP> 가끔 del 키인것도 있지만...
<Mittens> cmos 뭔지...
<samahui_TP> hp에 저렴하고 윈도우10 이면 ... cpu가 아톰아니면 m 등 저가형일 확율이 높군요
<samahui_TP> 물론 저렴의 기준이 엄청난 부를 축적하셔서 2~300정도는 저렴하다 하시면 예외입니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<Mittens> 근데 지금 뭔가 찾았는데요. HP Notebook. Processor AMD A6-7310
<samahui_TP> 오호
<samahui_TP> amd 를 놓쳤군요 ㅋ
<samahui_TP> 내장그래픽모델
<Mittens> APU with AMD Radeon R4
<Mittens> Graphics 2.00GHz
<Mittens> RAM  4GB 래요.
<samahui_TP> 15인치 큰건가요?
<Mittens> hmm
<Mittens> 이게 15인치인지 17인지 18인지..
<Mittens> 잠깐만요
<samahui_TP> 파빌리온 모델일거 같네요
<samahui_TP> 은색에 검정
<samahui_TP> 왜 물어 봤냐면.. 사양만 괜찮고 큰 인치이면 보통 odd가 있고 그 ODD대신 하드베이라고 하드디스크 추가 할 수 있는 장치가 있거든요
<samahui_TP> 그럼 거기에 하드 달고 리눅스 설치하면 윈도우 하드관계 관계없이 듀얼부팅하기 좋아서요
<samahui_TP> 50만원 안되는 가격에 fhd 모델도 있군요
<Mittens> 15.6inch?
<samahui_TP> 아무래도 하드웨어적으로 잘 모르시는 분이신듯하니... 그냥 usb에 설치해서 우분트 쓰고 싶을때만 부팅해서 쓰는게 가장 좋을지도 모르겠네요
<samahui_TP> 네 15.6인치 a6-7310 amd r4 4g ddr4 메모리에 500기가하드 일겁니다
<samahui_TP> 대충 비슷한 사양이 그모델라인업이 비슷하네요
<samahui_TP> 해상도만 차이들이 있네요 15.6에 fhd 모델이랑 1366x768 모델이랑 1600x900 모델 이렇게 세네종류... 거기다 OS포함 미포함으로 나눠서 6~7종류가 있네요
<Mittens> 네
<samahui_TP> 우분투 쓰기에 괜찮은 사양이십니다. 설치해서 쓰셔요
<Mittens> 고맙습니다!
<samahui_TP> 아니 고마울건 없는데요 ^^;;
<Mittens> 근데 부팅해서 쓰려면 2gig  USB가 충분한건가요?
<Mittens> 하나 오늘 오더하면 내일 모래까지는 도착할것 같아요.
<samahui_TP> 용즘 usb 저렴해요
<samahui_TP> 용량은 큰게 좋아요
<samahui_TP> 거기다 OS를 설치하고 직접 돌릴꺼라면 용량큰거 사는게 유리하죠
<Mittens> 64 괜찮나요? 20불도 안돼는데
<samahui_TP> 그 USB로 컴퓨터에 설치만 하려는 거면 4~8기가면 충분하고요
<samahui_TP> 네
<Mittens> 저는 느린게 참 답답해서요
<samahui_TP> 요즘 usb 저렴해요
<Mittens> 부팅하려면 64 괜찮군요
<samahui_TP> 부팅이야 아무거나 부팅 지원되는 usb면 되고요... 우분투를 깔아서 써야되니까 좀 큰게 좋은거죠
<samahui_TP> 가격대 사양을보면 128정도가 가장 적당한 가격대 입니다
<Mittens> 32 기가도 괜찮나요?
<samahui_TP> 좀 저렴하면서 좋은건 64
<Mittens> 우와 128기가?
<samahui_TP> 32는 요즘 가격적 매리트가 없어요
<Mittens> 우와
<Mittens> (__)
<samahui_TP> 약간 비싸도고 비싼게 아닌게요 용량대비 가격을 봐야죠
<samahui_TP> 예를 들어서 64기가가 20불인데 128기가가 35불이라면... 좀 비사도 128기가가 더 싼거죠... 용량이 더 크니 1기가당 단가가 더 싸자나요
<Mittens> 그렇군요, 64가 괜찮을까요? 우분투 부팅하긴 충분하다면요. 128로 해라, 하시면 그걸로 하는걸로.
<Mittens> 네 그건 이해했어요. 근데 우분투만 부팅할 용도로 쓴다면 안쓰는 기가는 그냥 안쓰는거니.
<samahui_TP> 내 그정도면 충분할듯 하네요
<samahui_TP> 우선은 익히는게 목표이니... 나중에 익숙해지고 능숙해지면 하드에 직접 설치해서 쓰면 되니까요
<Mittens> 넵
<Mittens> 사마휘님 죄송한데요.. 68로 살까요 128로 살까요. 솔직하게 말해주세요 ㅠㅠ
<Mittens> -.- 죄송합니다.. 68이 충분하다고 하셨으니.. 그걸로 지금 오더하겠습니다.
<samahui_TP> 네
<ircCloud^Seony> 가격이 큰 차이 없고, 그 정도 액수 추가가 더 무리 없으시면 큰거 사세요
<Mittens> 128요?
<Mittens> 서니님 (___)
<samahui_TP> 가격이 어떻게 되나요?
<samahui_TP> 두 제품 가격이요
<Mittens> 네 지금 확인할께요
<samahui_TP> 부담 없고 용량이 딱 두배이니 두배이상되는가격만 아니면 큰거 사라는 말씀이신듯합니다
<Mittens> SanDisk Cruzer CZ36 64GB USB 2.0 Flash Drive  <--- $16
<samahui_TP> 참! 그리고 설치를 하실 장치가 usb이니 그 usb에 부팅 이미지 깔 수 없거든요. 설치를 위한 공dvd도 몇장 구입하시는게 좋겠네요
<Mittens> SanDisk Cruzer 128GB USB 2.0 Flash Drive <---- $30
<ircCloud^Seony> USB 2.0 말고 3.0으로 구입하세요
<samahui_TP> sandisk꺼 ultra dual 인가 3.0 있을겁니다
<samahui_TP> 가격이 보통 국내 138기가가 3만원대네요
<samahui_TP> 20~30불 할듯한요
<samahui_TP> 128기가요
<samahui_TP> 그걸로 사세요
<samahui_TP> 아니다 cz도 좋은거 있군...
<samahui_TP> 헉 나가셨군요 ㅋ
<samahui_TP> 쓰기 속도가 cz가 빠르네요
<Mittens007> 인터넷이 갑자기 끊겨서 재부팅했어요
<Mittens007> 아까 드렉님이 추천해주신거랑 같은건지는 모르겠는데 샌디스크 128기가 3.0 플래쉬 가 31.79전이길래 이거로 오더하려고 하는데 마지막으로 확인받을수 있으면 감사하겠습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> usb 썸드라이브 하나 사시는 건데 뭘 그리 고민하세요.  그냥 사세요.
<Mittens007> 50기가 샌디스크 "클라우드"와 끼워 파는것은 3불정도 더 비싸구요
<Mittens007> 네
<Mittens007> 아까 제가 필요하단 공디스크는 뭐에요 사마휘님?
<Mittens007> 뭐 혹시 앞으로 제가 도울일이 있다면 돕겠습니다.. 바이 더 웨이 ㅠㅠ 도와주셔서 감사해요
<autowiz_> 피체로님 안녕하세요~ ^^
<samahui_ws> 설치 하실때 usb에 설치를 하실거라 iso파일을 usb에 구울 수 없거든요. 그러니 그거 구울 공 dvd도 구입하시라고요
<samahui_ws> 그래서 그걸로 부팅 설치 시디 만들고 usb 꽂은상태로 부팅시켜서 usb에 설치하시면 간단하게 부팅되는 usb우분투 드라이브를 얻게 되신가는 말을 하려다 나가셔서 말았네요
<Mittens> 아이고 감사합니다
<Mittens> 우분투 채널에서 물어봐도 왜 디비디 구입이 필요한지 모르더라구요
<drake_kr> 요즘 cd 거의 안 쓰니까요
<Mittens> 4.7gb 5장 짜리가 있는데 괜찮을까요?
<Mittens> 그렇군요 드렉님
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요~ :)
<bridgebot1> <studioego> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 안녕하세요 :slightly_smiling_face:
<Mittens> 드렉님.. ㅠㅠ 좀 도와주세요
<ircCloud^Seony> Mittens: dvd 때문에 그러시는 건가요?
<Mittens> 우분투 채널에서 다들 디비디 안필요한데 왜 필요하냐고해서, IOS 구워야 해서 그런다고 사마휘님이 말해주신식으로 말했는데요, 왜 딴 유에스비 안쓰냐는둥 대꾸가 다 달라서요
<ircCloud^Seony> Mittens님을 여기서 저희가 도와드리는데에 있어서 가장 근본적인 문제는,
<ircCloud^Seony> 요리를 해본 적이 없는 사람한테 진수성찬을 내올려고 하기 때문에 그런 거에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그러니까, 우분투를 설치하는데 1부터 100까지의 순서가 있다면, 1부터 30까지는 기본적으로 알고있어야 저희도 좀 도와드리면서 설명이 가능하거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 이걸 모르시니, 저희가 숟가락에 일일히 밥을 떠서 반찬이랑 같이 입에 넣어드려야한다는 거에요
<Mittens> 네 이해합니다
<ircCloud^Seony> usb가 있는데 왜 dvd가 필요하냐면요,
<ircCloud^Seony> 원래 우분투나 윈도우 같은 컴퓨터 운영체제는, 컴퓨터의 하드디스크에 설치되게끔 되어있어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 우분투 등의 리눅스 계열 운영체제는, usb 썸드라이브에 설치가 가능해요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래서, 여기 계신 분들이 굳이 불편하게 컴퓨터 밀어버리지 말고 usb에 설치하시라고 권해드린 거구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그런데 문제는,
<ircCloud^Seony> 우분투를 설치하기 위해서 우분투 설치 프로그램으로 부팅을 해야하는데,
<ircCloud^Seony> 이 우분투 설치 프로그램을 보통 usb에 넣어서 부팅하거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 우분투로 부팅한 설치 프로그램이, 자기 스스로한테 설치를 못하게 되어있어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래서, 설치 프로그램은 dvd에 깔아놔서 dvd로 부팅을 하면,
<ircCloud^Seony> usb에 설치를 하면 된다는 얘기가 지금까지의 과정이에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 사실 여기까지의 과정이, 우분투를 사용하는데에 있어서는 아예 시작조차 안한 거거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 당장 불고기를 만들어야하는데 칼질을 할 줄 모르는 상태인거죠...
<Mittens> 정말 감사합니다. 그 떠먹여주는 부분에서 말이죠, 저도 어디까지가 적절한가 생각을 해봤거든요. 터무니없게 부담을 드리기도 싫고요.
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> USB 드라이브가 하나 더 있다면, 하나는 설치 프로그램 넣고 나머지 하나에 우분투를 설치하면 되자 않으려나요
<ircCloud^Seony> 사실, 컴퓨터를 직업으로 하시는 분들도 우분투 배우는거 쉽지 않거든요.
<Mittens> 네 영빈씨, 그얘기를 우분투 채널에서 하시더라구요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 정말로 이걸 꼭 배워보겠다 싶으시면, usb고 뭐고 그냥 컴퓨터에다 바로 설치해서 독하게 써보세요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 어차피 설치 프로그램 때문에 usb가 하나는 있어야하거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그러니, 주문하신 건 그냥 놔두시구요, 독하게 마음 먹고 쓰시는 컴퓨터에 바로 우분투 설치해서 써보세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 처음 컴퓨터 배울 때 "포맷이 뭐지? 한 번 해볼까?" 하면서 배웠어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그러면서 포맷은 다 지우는 거구나... 하고 배우구요...
<bridgebot1> <studioego> 요즘은 가상머신으로 설치해서 쓰는게 낫지 않나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 그러면 또 가상머신에 대한 설명과 이해가 필요하잖아요
<ircCloud^Seony> A를 알려면 B를 알아야하고, B를 알려면 C를 알아야하는 반복적인 사태를 더 이상 만들지 마시구요,
<ircCloud^Seony> 근본적인 문제에 집중을 하는게 좋을 거 같아요
<Mittens> 네. 제가 일단은 우분투 영어 채널에서도 도움을 받구요, 왠만하면 제가 스스로 알아보도록 노력하겠습니다. 그래도 한국말 하는 채널이 있다는게 그냥 모랄 서포트가 돼네요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 보통 프리노드를 비롯한 수많은 리눅스 커뮤니티에서, 무려 1990년대부터 해오던 말이 있는데요,
<ircCloud^Seony> RTFM이라는 게 있어요
<ircCloud^Seony> Read The F*cking Manual
<ircCloud^Seony> 한국인 커뮤니티에서 그렇게까지 심하게는 안하지만,
<ircCloud^Seony> 어느정도 기본적인 수준에서 대화가 이루어질 수만 있으면, 그 이후부터는 질문 많이 하셔도 괜찮아요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 일단 지금은 usb니 dvd니 하는 말도 안되는 부분부터 고민하지 마시구요,
<ircCloud^Seony> 우분투 설치에 대해서 인터넷 검색하시면 엄청 많이 나오거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그거 보시면서 바로 설치해보세요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 컴퓨터 배우실 때는요, 일단 저지르시고 뒷감당은 나중에 하시는 겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 네 알겠습니다. 그런데 저도 대화 흐름을 제가 주도한것도 아니고, 직접 질문 이전에 멤버분들이 나서서 도와주셔서 일단 받고 본 상황입니다 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 네 ㅎㅎ 제가 그걸로 그러는 건 아니구요, 그냥 제가 봤을 때, 칼을 사야하는데 만원짜리 살까요 2만원짜리 살까요 하는 고민을 한시간 넘게 하시길래 말씀드리는 거에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 나중에 우분투 설치 해보시고 그 과정이 이해가 가시면 아실 거에요.  usb니 dvd니 하는거 다 쓸데없는 고민이에요
<Mittens> 넵
<Mittens> 감사합니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 별말씀을... 이제 usb랑 dvd는 그만 알아보시고, 구글에서 "우분투 설치"라고 검색하셔서 어떻게 설치가 진행되는지 한 번 보세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 블로그들이 엄청 많으니까, 많이 보시면 이해가 금방 될 겁니다.  별로 어렵지 않거든요.
<Mittens> 네
<bridgebot1> <draco> 사실 우분투 설치하고 그걸 쓰는 방법에 대한 글은 거의 없고, 우분투 설치글은 천만개쯤 있는 듯...
<pchero_work> 맞아요. 대부분 설치하고.. 접죠.
<samahui_ws> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 설치를 하면 그걸 내가 정복했다는 느낌 때문일까요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 기본적인 설명이 없어서 더 다른곳에서 해매신듯... usb 두개로 하면 편하지만 저렇게까지 모르시면 usb 어느걸 선택해서 설치하는지에서도 막혀요
<samahui_ws> 그래서 그냥 dvd로 구워서 설치하라고 알려드린겁니다
<samahui_ws> 제 생각에도 그냥 하드 밀고 설치하는게 가장 좋아요... 그리고 망해야 아! 하면서 하나라도 알죠
<samahui_ws> 하지만 지식이라는게 그런 실수를 줄이려고 쌓는것이기도하죠.. 그래서 메뉴얼 책을 읽는거죠
<samahui_ws> 따라서 초기 설치시 덜 해매면서 그래도 좀 이해되겠다 싶은 방법으로 알려주는거고요
<samahui_ws> 누군가 하드에 윈도우가 아깝다 하여 외장 usb 설치로 간거고...
<samahui_ws> 아무튼 이런 사소한거 하나하나 까지 알려드려야 하는 상황이라는 점을 좀 인지하고 이야기 해줘야 하긴 하겠네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 사실 사마휘님이 굉장히 친절히 가르쳐주시긴 했죠 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 이 정도도 모르는 단계에서는 뭐...
<ircCloud^Seony> dvd는 뭐고 usb는 뭐고...
<samahui_ws> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 그렇죠 그냥 그럴때는 우선 부딛혀 보시게 하는게 가장 났죠
<samahui_ws> 그리고 안되는 부분에 대해서 설명해주는게 서로 편하겠죠
<samahui_ws> 다만 그럴 용기가 좀 부족하신거 같네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 네.  뿐만 아니라, 그래야해요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 퇴근 시간이 되어가니 졸리는군요. 요즘 일때문에 좀 긴장한 부분이 있어서 그런가 쉽게 피곤해지네요... 물론 밤에 잠을 좀 못자기도 했지만요
<samahui_ws> 오늘은 좀 일찌 들어가서 자야겠어요 내일을 위해서~
<samahui_TP> 흐흐흐
<samahui_TP> 일하던것도 다 저장하고 컴터도 딴건 다 꺼버렸네요
<samahui_TP> 간만에 정시 퇴근준비... 아 이미 정시는 지났군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<bridgebot1> <draco> 퇴근만 기다렸는데 사장님이 술집으로 소환하심...
<bridgebot1> <draco> T_T
<LucyDoDo> 안녕하세요.
<LucyDoDo> 오랜만에 인사 드립니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 진짜 오랫만이네 ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 여자친구랑 헤어지고 한동안 방황하고 있었습니다..ㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 아... ㅠㅠ
<drake> 아
<drake_irssi> 크로미움OS 괜찮으려나..
<drake_irssi> 아.. 크롬베이스에서 ssh 돌려보니 한글이 아작나네요
<drake_irssi> 보류해야징
<samahui_TP> 퇴근하려니 결제러쉬 당했네요
<samahui_TP> 한글 아작이야 폰트 설치 해주면 해결 되지 않을가요?
<samahui_TP> 퇴근때가 지나니 또 퇴근이 귀찮아지고 있군요
<samahui_TP> 지금가면 차막힐 생각에 .. 나가고 싶지가 않네요
<samahui_TP> 결국 오늘도 9시 넘어서 퇴근이군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 즐거운 저녁시간들 보내세요~
<soyeomul> 파이썬에서 ";" 로 유닉스 명령행 순서 구분하듯 그런 문법이 되더라구요.. 이를테면..
<soyeomul> f = open("/tmp/thanks", "w"); print >> f, "hello"; f.close()
<soyeomul> 저게... 루비에서도 되는가요..
<soyeomul> 진짜 궁금한게 저건데.. 왜냐면 너무 이해하기 편해서요..
<soyeomul> 일단 https://raw.githubusercontent.com/soyeomul/test/master/thanks-fwrite.py 에서 테스트 해보니 되었습니다.
<soyeomul> 루비는!
<soyeomul> 어떻게 저런걸 표현하는지... 아~~~
<drake_kr> 아 술이나 마실까
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Mittens> (___)
<Mittens> GentleVibes :) herro!
<Mittens> sorry wrong channel
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2017-07-26
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 아침 소여물 주고 밥묵고 양치질하고 입장했어여
<soyeomul> 파이썬과 루비를 써서 while 문으로 무한 반복을 만들되.. 이것을 백그라운드로 돌려서 콤푸타 안의 임의의  파일 /tmp/asdf 로 저장하게끔 하면... 물론 이거참 의미가 없지만서도.. 한번 해보고 잡네요.. 하드디스크가 다 차서 제 크롬북이 뻗는지 안뻗는지.. 아님 중간에 지가 죽든가..
<bridgebot1> <heungbin9516> Hi
<bridgebot1> <heungbin9516> 컴피즈를 실행하고 싶은데 컴피즈던 매니저던 실행이 안되고 오류가 납니다.. 해결방법 아시는 분 계신가요??
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_TP> 오늘은 회의가 일찍 끝났네요
<samahui_TP> 모두 즐거운 하루 보내세요~
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 아름다운 낮이에요
<soyeomul> 사마휘님 블루님 모두 꾸벅꾸벅
<soyeomul> 제가 루비로 100000! 을 계산하여 /tmp/t.txt 에 저장하시오 라고 콤푸타에게 지시했더니
<soyeomul> 6분간 가만히 일하더니..
<soyeomul> 그리고 /tmp/t.txt 에 파일이 하나 생겨서 몸무게를 확인해보니
<soyeomul> 446 메가 더라구요
<autowiz> 사마휘님 여쭤 보고 싶은게 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 개발 일정 잡는데 시간이 얼마나 걸릴지 잘 감이 안오는경우가 자주 생기는데 그냥 경험이 없거나 적어서 그런건 같기도 합니다만.
<soyeomul> 이거 뭘로 여나요...
<autowiz> 뭔가 노하우나 비결이 없을까요?
<autowiz> 블더님 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 위즈님 꾸벅;; 전 조용히 여물 주러 가볼께요;;;
<autowiz> 팩토리얼 계산한거면 결과값 하나만 달랑 나왔을까요? 아니면
<autowiz> 에고 나가셨네요
<samahui_TP> 저희도 예상 소요 시간은 투입 인원에 따라서 바뀌어서요
<samahui_TP> 특별히 노하우라고 할건 없고 기존 했던 일과 비교해서 비슷한 사례를 들이대죠
<samahui_TP> 그리고 보통 일정은 넉넉하게 잡는 편이구요... 정부쪽 프로젝트면 그쪽에서 일정 잡아놓고 말도 안되는 서류작업에 맞춰서 일을 시키죠
<samahui_TP> ㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 그리고 진행하면서 일정은 조절되죠
<samahui_TP> 수주 받을때 보통 최대한 넉넉하게 잡으려 노력하고 진행하면서 노하우가 쌓이면 효율적으로 줄여나가기 위해서 노력하는거죠
<samahui_TP> 자체 프로젝트면 이 역시 기존 프로젝트 기준으로 대충 일정잡고 작업해 나가면서 진행상황에 맞춰서 조절하죠.
<samahui_TP> 근데... 일정이라는건 토탈은 거의 기획부서나 영업부서에서 잡아오고 저희는 내부적으로 개발하는 연구소 일정만 잡는지라... 보통 총 일정 내에서 필요한 만큼 일하는 쪽으로 나가죠
<samahui_TP> 햇살은 정말 올들어 가장 뜨거운거 같은데.... 그래도 습하지 않으니 살거 같네요
<samahui_TP> 날씨 정말 좋아요
<samahui_ws> 오늘은 조용하군요
<bluedusk> 전 용량큰 텍스트파일 열때 less명령으로 가끔 열긴 하는데  물어보신 분이 사라지셨군요
<bluedusk> autowiz: 님 제 아얄씨 전용 윈도그가 뻗어서 한동안 접속을 못했는데
<bluedusk> 저 없는동안 행복하셨나요?
<soyeomul> 아 다들 점심 드셨나요~~~
<soyeomul> 점심 먹으로 잠시 집에 왔어요~
<soyeomul> 아까 팩토리얼 계산 결과 여깁니다.. https://raw.githubusercontent.com/soyeomul/stuff/master/100000-factorial.txt.ruby <-- 446메가가 아니구요 446킬로바이타 더라구요 제가 단위를 무려 1000배나 착각해서 불렀던.. 제송요;;
<soyeomul> 참.. 100000! 입니다.
<soyeomul> 저 갯수만큼 소를 키우거나 하면 세상에서 가장 부자가 될텐데요..
<soyeomul> 잠시 그런 상상 해봤어요
<soyeomul> 저 숫자를 뭐로 불러야 하나 포맷을 좀 이쁘게 가다듬는 방법 없나요..
<soyeomul> 아따 점심 먹고 좀 쉬다가 이따 저녁 소여물 주러 가야것어요
<bluedusk> 구분자가 아예 없네요.;
<bluedusk> 아 숫자 하나구나.;
<soyeomul> 엇 블루님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 옙 블루님 저거 숫자 하나인데요..
<soyeomul> 뭔가 포맷을 이쁘게 할라카믄 어째야 할까요
<soyeomul> 이를 테면 10 의 몇승 인가정도..
<soyeomul> 아까 오전에 저기다 "고맙습니다 감사합니다" 이걸 100000! 만큼 파일에 집어넣으니깐 980메가나 되는 파일이 맹글어졌는데.. 이맥스가 못 열더라구요.. 파여폭스는 뻗어버리고..
<soyeomul> 그 파일이 /tmp 에 있었는데.. 크롬북에서 우분투 스타트! 하니깐 /tmp 스왑 파일 못 맹근다고 우분투도 시작 못할뻔 했었는데 크롬북에서 그 파일을 지우고 시작하니깐 우분투를 크롬북에서 시작할 수 있었어요
<soyeomul> 어저께 송아지 태어난거 한우조합에 보고 하고.. 등등..
<autowiz> 밥먹고 왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 사마휘님 감사합니다  ^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 오늘 딥스케일링 한쪽 마저 마쳤는데, 마취가 시간이 지날수록 쎄지는 거 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 위즈님 서니님 꾸벅~
<soyeomul> 저 숫자를 data 에 집어넣어서 len 함수로 찍어보니깐 문자열이 총 456574 개 더라구요
<soyeomul> 파이썬으로 찍었어요
<soyeomul> 멍....해지네요
<soyeomul> 딥스케일링이라 함은 이빨 치료 하셨나바요!
<soyeomul> 동글뱅이가 45만여개나.. 이것은.. 우주에서나 쓰일 숫자 같아요..
<soyeomul> 구골보다 더 크고 ipv6 갯수보다 더 크고..
<soyeomul> 소여물이나 주러 가야것어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 제 사수 드디어 오픈스택 디플로이 때문에 빡쳤네요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 겁나 점잖은 양반인데...
<ircCloud^Seony> 순하디 순한 한 마리의 양 같은 사람이 이제는 더 이상 오픈스택 하고싶지도 않다고 하니...
<bluedusk> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 오픈스택 콜라  프로젝트 있잖아요
<bluedusk> 저도 컨테이너로 디플로이 해보려고 보고 있는데 답이 없어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 지금 미란티스랑 계약해서 오픈스택 구축 중인데, 하도 안되는게 많아서 빡쳤어요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 전 rancher 에다가 컨테이너 환경으로 vm 올리는거 해보고 있는데
<bluedusk> 어차피 안되는건 다 마찬가지인거 같아요 ㅋㅋ
<Mittens> 서니님!
<Mittens> (__)
<Mittens> iso downloadin 중인데 이게 뭐라고 조금 신나네요. 거의 30% 다운완료~
<Mittens> 우분투 메인도 대박 친절해서 막 눈물날라고 ㅠㅠ xD 일단 RTFM 식의 내치기는 없어서 다행입니다. 다운다 받고 나중에 보고하러 올게요~ ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 잘하고 계시네요
<Mittens> 혹시 칫솔 부드러운거 쓰니나요?
<Mittens> 쓰시나요?
<Mittens> 제가 한국 갈때 크리닝을 하는데요, 갈때마다 칭찬 받고 클리닝이 필요없는 정도라고 했거든요. 제 비밀은, 딱딱한 칫솔이에요. ㅎㅎ 혹시나 도움이 될까봐 흘리고 갑니다.
<Mittens> 스케일링*
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 그냥 필립스 소닉케어 씁니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 치과는 그냥 여기서 다녀요
<Mittens> 아빠가 그거 쓰시는데.. 사촌오빠한테 맨날 혼나요
<Mittens> 오빠치과에 가시거든요 여기.  근데 이가 안좋으세요. 뭐~ 울아빠만 그런걸수도~
<bluedusk> 소여물 주러 가셨나..;
<bluedusk> 아까 지수 표현하고 싶다는거 그냥 printf %.e 숫자 하면 되는데
<bluedusk> 말씀해주신 숫자는 너무 커서 에러나네요.;
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 혹시 이번주 토요일 정기 세미나 오시는 분들 중에, 집에 꽹가리나 징 있으신분 있나요? 라이트닝 토크때 시간초과 끊을때 있으면 좋을 것 같네요.
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 꼭 꽹가이나 징 아니여도 금속으로 된 시끄러운 소리나서, 열심히 시간초과 해서 발표하는분 당황하게 할 물건이라면 뭐든 좋습니다. 예를들면 조그마한 종도 좋겠네요.
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~ 깊은밤이네여 영빈님~
<soyeomul> 꽹과리.. 그 작은 물건 비싸더이다..
<soyeomul> 종로에 국악사 많은데 그곳에서 막쇠가 2년전 현금 5만원했던걸로 기억해요
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 엌… 꽤나 비싸군요
<soyeomul> 한번 쓰려고 현금 오만원 정도 투자하기엔 좀 그렇지요 부자가 아닌 이상엔..
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 꼭 꽹가리나 징일 필요는 없어요 ㅋㅋㅋ 시간초과해서 발표하시는 발표자 크게 당황하게 하는 거면 됩니다. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 근데 라이트닝 토크는 뭔가요 한번도 안가봐서 뭔지 궁금하네요
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 1인당 5분내로 가벼운 주제를 가지고 자유롭게 발표하는 시간입니다.
<soyeomul> 발표가 핵심이네요..
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 네 짧은 시간 안에 마쳐야 하는 발표입니다
<soyeomul> 재미있것어요 뭔지 몰라도 하고싶은 이야길 다 할듯..
<soyeomul> 애고 전 졸립니다..
<soyeomul> 먼저 자러가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 영빈님 수거하세요~~
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 네 잘 주무셔요 :slightly_smiling_face:
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yC9m2GInXqU
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_ws> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2017-07-27
<drake_kr> 안녕 하세요
<soyeomul> 아침 식사들 하시고 출근하셨습니까~
<soyeomul> 저도 방금 소여물 주고 아침 먹고 잠시 크롬북을 켰습니다
<soyeomul> 아 물론 양치질 했구요
<soyeomul> 냠냠
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 엇 서니님 꾸벅~
<soyeomul> 크롬북에서 리눅스 쉘을 띄울 수 있는데.. 쉘을 띄우고 터미널에서 확인해보면 파이썬이 안깔려 있더라구요 헌데 우분투 처럼 apt-get 도 없어서 어떻게 크롬북에 파이썬을 깔 수 있을까 고민중입니다
<soyeomul> 파이썬 리스트에 올려봐야것어요 그곳엔 파이썬 마니아들이 많은고로...
<soyeomul> 어
<soyeomul> 외국인이닷
<Work^Seony> 원래 가능한 건가요?
<soyeomul> 잘 모르겠어요..
<Work^Seony> 외국인이긴 한데, 우분투 아시아 쪽 담당자 비스무리한 사람이에요
<soyeomul> 아..
<Work^Seony> 늘상 들어오는 분입니다.
<soyeomul> 한국말을 모르시니 답답하겠어요.. 그분은..
<bluedusk> 뭐 그렇죠
<Work^Seony> 그렇다기보단, 아예 걍 채팅창을 안보지 않을까 싶은데요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 엇 블루님 꾸벅 안녕하세요~
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요 (__)
<Work^Seony> 그러고보니 블덕님도 요즘 바쁘신듯 싶군요
<bluedusk> 전 그냥 그래요
<bluedusk> 한동안 아얄씨에 못온거 뿐이에요 ..;
<Work^Seony> 요즘도 계속 구름 속을 다니시나요?
<bluedusk> 뭐 그렇죠
<soyeomul> 구름
<Work^Seony> 저희는 지금 미란티스에서 원격으로 오픈스택 구축 중인데, 좀 문제가 많아서 큰일이네요...
<soyeomul> 구름이랑 그냥 웹서버랑 많이 다르나요 아직 구름의 실체를 본적이 없기에..
<Work^Seony> 많이 다르냐고 묻기에는 아예 다른 프로그램입니다
<Work^Seony> 웹서버는 그냥 웹만 서비스하는 프로그램이라면, 클라우드는 모든 IT기술이 전부 다 엮여진 겁나 거대하고 복잡한 프로그램이에요
<soyeomul> 그래서 구글이 가끔 클라우드 서비스가 몇분간 멈췄다 므 이런류의 기사가 나오는게..
<soyeomul> 겁나 거대하고 복잡해서 그런거였군요!!!
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그러니까 전통적인 서버 운영이라면, 웹사이트 하나하나마다 서버를 할당해주거나,
<Work^Seony> 디비 서버 하나, 스토리지 서버 하나, 웹서버 하나 이런 식으로 해왔잖아요..
<Work^Seony> 그러다보니 어떤 서버는 시스템 사용률이 10%도 안되는가하면, 어떤 애는 중노동에 시달리게 되는 불균형이 생기게 되는거죠...
<Work^Seony> 그래서 서버들을 하나로 합쳐서 하나의 큰 서버를 만들고,
<Work^Seony> 거기다 웹도 넣고 스토리지도 넣고 다 쑤셔넣어서,
<Work^Seony> 필요한 건 다 나오기는 하는데, 안에 뭐가 들어있는지는 잘 모르겠다!  라고 해서 구름처럼 희미하다고 해서 클라우드라고 한답니다..'
<Work^Seony> 뭐 암튼 그렇다보니, 서버를 가상으로 생성할 때마다 실제 물리서버의 가용률을 보고서 적절히 배분하는 스케쥴링만 전담하는 프로그램부터해서 수십개의 컴포넌트가 연결되어있어요
<Work^Seony> 가상화만 담당하는 애, 가상서버의 네트워킹을 가능하게 해주는 애, 가상서버의 스토리지를 제공해주는 녀석 등등
<Work^Seony> 머리 아픕니다.  그만큼 인력이 부족해서 난리인 분야이기도 하구요...
<soyeomul> 음...
<soyeomul> 듣기만 해도 머리가 지끈~ 하네요~
<Work^Seony> 저도 이걸 직접 설치할 줄은 모르구요, 사실 운영하는 것도 수박 겉핥기만 알아요
<Work^Seony> 기본적으로 요구되는 vlan만 해도 최소 5개 이상은 있어야하고, 내부 네트워크만 해도 최소 3개 이상은 있어야하거든요...
<bridgebot1> <draco> 그거 노하우가 꽤 필요한가 보더라구요. 예전에 KT랑 스마일서브에서 클라우드 서버 처음 시작한다고 무료기간 몇개월 줄때 써봤는데, 맨날 장애나고...
<Work^Seony> 꽤가 아니라 상당히 많이 있어야되요...  그거 구축을 잘 하는 것도 실력으로 평가받는 분야거든요...
<bluedusk> 보통 스토리지나 네트워크쪽 자원을 독차지하는걸
<bluedusk> 못잡는게 대부분이에요
<bluedusk> 리소스가 한쪽에 몰리는걸 어떻게 분산 시켜야 할지가
<bridgebot1> <draco> 걔들이 돈이나 인원 없어서 그 뻘짓 하진 않았을 테고...나머진 운영 기술과 노하우겠죠.
<Work^Seony> 보통 kvm에서 하이퍼바이저로 가상화하는 데에서는 별로 문제가 안생기는데, 네트워크 쪽에서 문제가 많이 생기죠...
<bluedusk> 그냥 스케줄러가 vm들 분산시켜서 띄우는게 다가 아니라
<bluedusk> 특정 vm들이 iops 나 네트워크 대역폭을 땡겨가는게 문제가..
<bluedusk> 거기다가 오픈스택 자체 아키텍쳐가 너무 복잡해요.. ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 네 많이 복잡하죠 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 이제는 오픈스택 구성 요소들의 작동들을 개인이 전부 다 파악할 수 없는 수준인 거 같네요
<Work^Seony> 걍 버튼 클릭으로 컨테이너 만들어서 띄우는 그런 거 없나 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> rancher  써보세요
<bluedusk> Kubernetes 나
<Work^Seony> 쿠버네티스는 유명하죠
<Work^Seony> 지금 오픈스택 호라이즌처럼 쓸 수 있는 컨테이너 인터페이스도 있나요?
<bluedusk> 랜쳐요
<Work^Seony> 아무리 생각해도, 서버 한 대에 아파치 버츄얼 호스트 수십개씩 넣고 쓰는 시대는 더 이상 못돌아갈 거 같구요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> http://rancher.com/
<Work^Seony> 지금 개발자들이 오픈스택이랑 비슷하게 쓰게 하려면 좀 단순한 대안을 찾아야할 거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 넵 한 번 보겠습니다
<bluedusk> 설치도 docker  베이스라 그냥 docker run 하면 되요
<bluedusk> agent node 붙이는것도 마찬가지구요
<Work^Seony> 쿠버네티스는, 도커 컨테이너를 조율해주는 프로그램인가요?
<bluedusk> 네 뭐
<bluedusk> 컨티이너 오케스트레이션 해주는거로 생각하시면
<Work^Seony> 관건은, 현재 구성되어진 네트워크를 얼마나 잘 맞춰서 커스터마이징하느냐가 중요하겠군요...
<Work^Seony> 근데 쿠버네티스로 운영을 하려면, 어차피 오브젝트 스토리지도 있어야하죠?
<bluedusk> 아뇨
<bluedusk> 필수사항은 아닙니다
<Work^Seony> 근데 어차피 여러대에서 굴러가는 컨테이너들을 집중보관하려면...
<bluedusk> 쿠버네티스는 오픈스택이랑 네트워크 개념이 달라요
<bluedusk> 기본으로 터널링 네트워크를 만들고 앞단에 프락시가 domain url 기준으로 패킷을 던져주거든요
<Work^Seony> 시간이 좀 있으면 랜처랑 쿠버네티스 좀 파보고 싶어지네요...
<bluedusk> 예전 아파치 버쳐호스트처럼 지정해두고 뒤에 서비스되는 컨테이너로 던진다고 생각하심 되요
<Work^Seony> 아 그래요?  일단 엄청 간단해보이네요
<bluedusk> 아키텍쳐 자체는 엄청 심플하죠
<Work^Seony> 블덕님 랜쳐 설치해보신 적 있어요?
<bluedusk> 네 쓰고 있죠
<Work^Seony> 아 쓰고 계시는군요...  어때요?  괜찮아요?
<bluedusk> 네
<Work^Seony> 프로덕션용으로?
<bluedusk> 일단 webgui 로 모든게 다 제어 되어서
<bluedusk> 일부분이긴 한데 프로덕션에서 쓰고 있어요
<Work^Seony> 사수랑 얘기해보고 제 데탑에 버츄얼박스로 한 번 올려봐야겠네요
<bluedusk> 대고객 서비스쪽은 아니구요
<Work^Seony> 저희는 어차피 동접자 100명 미만이라 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 근데 컨테이너 베이스로 이동하면
<bluedusk> 컨테이너 만드는 사람이 별도로 필요하게 될거에요
<Work^Seony> 아.. 그걸 생각 못했네요..
<bluedusk> 기존 서비스를 컨테이너로 발라내는 사람
<Work^Seony> 우리 개발자들 몇 명은 리눅스 하나도 모르는데
<bluedusk> 거기다가 컨테이너 안에서 변경되는 데이터는 별도 스토리지로 빼내야 하는데
<bluedusk> 그런 데이터 발라내고 컨테이너간에 데이터를 어떻게 동기화 시킬지도
<bluedusk> 저희는 그냥 nfs 스토리지 쓰고 있긴 한데 현재는
<Work^Seony> 음... nfs가 잘된다면 괜찮을 거 같긴 하네요
<Work^Seony> bacula에서 nfs로 바로 붙어서 백업시키면 되니까...
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 서니님 전에 스위치 문제는 아직 진행중 인가요? 뭔가 차도가 있으신가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> autowiz: 아뇨 ㅎㅎ 아직도 해결 중입니다
<autowiz> 구축중인 서버들이라 , 실서비스에 크리티컬 하지는 않으신거지요? ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 새로 구축하는 오픈스택이거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아무 것도 운영하지 않는 환경이라 맨날 뒤집어엎습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 네~ ㅎㅎ 그럴때 이것저것 많이 해봐야지요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 헠 옼토위즈님 실망이에요
<autowiz> 언제 어느 부분이 실망이신건가요? ㅜㅜ
<bluedusk> 헠 그것도 모르시다니!
<bluedusk> 실망이에요!!
<autowiz> 우어어~~
<autowiz> 무슨 점쟁이도 아니고 어찌 아나요 ㅠㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 걍 오랬만에 실망해보고 싶었어요
<autowiz> 아 오랬만이 이유였군요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul>  편지가 안날라갔나 한참 망설였는데.. 편지가 뉴스그룹에 올라갔어요 근데 안간지 알고 한번 더 보내서 두개가 올라갔어요 파이썬 그룹에 한글 메일이 게시되었어요 축하해주세요!! https://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-list/2017-July/724158.html
<soyeomul> !
<soyeomul> 옥토위즈님 꾸벅;
<soyeomul> 저 이제 소여물 주러 가바야겠어요
<drake_kr> 클라우드는 결국 서버에 vmware 올리는것 뿐인데 거기서 파생되는게 엄청 많은것 뿐이죠..
<Mittens> 안녕하세요, 우분투 다운성공입니다 다들 고마워요. 일단 심플한 인터페이스가 윈10과는 비교가 안돼네요. 완전 만족합니다. <3
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 오 축하드려요 :slightly_smiling_face:
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 17.04 사용하시나요?
<Mittens> 넵, 여러 착오 끝에 최신 release로 다운 받았습니다~
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 17.10 부터 그놈으로 기본 데스크탑 바뀐다던데 적응할 준비를 하셔야 겠군요(?)
<Mittens> 음.. 그놈이라 하믄.. 무슨 말씀이신지요
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> GNOME 데스크탑이요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> gnome.org
<Mittens> 뭐 그놈도 user friendly 해보이네요, 적응할것 까지야.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<Mittens> ;) 쨘
<Mittens> PHP 배운다니까 적잖이 걱정들을 하셔서 http 와 css 먼저 배우기로 했구요 ^^
<Mittens> html *
<ircCloud^Seony> 변덕스런 그놈은 이제 놔주고 다같이 KDE로 고고씽 합시다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> kde 로 갈아 탈려면
<autowiz> 많이 복잡할까요?  명령 몇개면 다 처리될까요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 우분투에서 쿠분투로 갈아타는 거야 뭐 명령어 하나만 되구요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 어플의 숫자를 따지자면, 사실 QT기반 어플이 더 많을껄요
<autowiz> 시간나면 작업을 한번 해봐야겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 전 이미 맥의 노예라서
<whitwolf> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<whitwolf> 제가 우분투 초보인데요.
<whitwolf> 도움이 필요한데 어디에 어떻게 작성해야 하는지 몰라서요.
<autowiz> 포럼이나 게시판이 보이시면 글을 올리시거나 기존 질문을 찾아보셔도 되구요. 여기에 바로 물어보셔도 됩니다.
<whitwolf> 제가 .sh 파일을 만들려고 하는데요.
<whitwolf> 그 내용에 fdisk로 파티션 삭제하고 새로 생성해야 하는데 fdisk 명령어는 어떻게 입력을 해야하는지 궁금해서요.
<autowiz> fdisk 를 손으로 (수동으로) 실행하시는건 잘 하시리라 가정하고.
<autowiz> fdisk   /dev/sda  << eoff
<autowiz> l
<autowiz> q
<autowiz> eoff
<bluedusk> rm -rf /dev/sda 하면 안되나요?
<autowiz> 하게되면 <<  이 기호 뒤에 지정한 문자열이 나올때까지
<autowiz> fdisk 로 명령이 전달 됩니다.
<autowiz> 명령 이든 글자든 뭐든
<autowiz> 하지만 가능하면 한줄단위로 명령을 내릴 수 있는 프로그램을 추천드리기도 합니다.
<whitwolf> 아~ 감사합니다.
<whitwolf> 한번 해보겠습니다.
<whitwolf> autowiz님 감사합니다. 잘되네요.
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> File uploaded https://ubuntu-kr.slack.com/files/youngbin/F6FHYQR1V/ubuntu-kr-l10n-workshop.png / https://slack-files.com/T068QEXT4-F6FHYQR1V-fc4ce04db0 - 안녕하세요 :slightly_smiling_face: 이번에 오픈소스 기여 활성화의 일환으로, 번역 워크샵을 준비하고 있는데요. 자세한 사항은 토요일에 전체 채널 통해서 공지 하도록 하겠습니다. :slightly_smiling_face:
<soyeomul> 깊은 밤입니다~
<soyeomul> 다들 저녁 드셨는지요~
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 안녕하세요 :slightly_smiling_face:
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 영빈님 오늘 세미나는 잘 하셨는지요~
<soyeomul> 전 시골이라 못갔지만 서울 소식 궁금하네요
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 세미나는 오늘이 아니고 이번주 토요일 입니다 ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 아...
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 내일 모래네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 시골 살면 날짜 개념이 와따가따 합니다 ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 밤늦게까지 공부 하시나바요 콤푸타
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 네 방학이라 그냥 집에 박혀서 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 학생이시군요!!!
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 요세 Electron 이랑 Django 를 해보고 있어요
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 네네 대학생입니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 장고!!!
<soyeomul> 파이썬 인가요?
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 네네 파이썬 웹 프레임워크에요
<soyeomul> 하나만 물어봅시다 영빈님
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 네네
<soyeomul> 파이썬 웹페이지에 구글처럼 test.py <-- 요렇게 확장자를 맹글수도 있나요? 장고에서요
<soyeomul> test.html 대신 test.py
<soyeomul> .py 를 구글 홈페이지에서 봤는데 멋있더라구요
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 뷰 함수에서 바로  html 코드를 문자열로 해서 리턴해 버리면 되지 않을까요?
<soyeomul> 아... 제 질문의 요지를
<soyeomul> 장고로 맹그는 웹페이지 확장자를 .html 대신에 .py 로도 가능한지를 여쭤본거였어요~
<soyeomul> php 로 맹근 웹페이지들은 .phtml 같은거로 맹글듯이..
<soyeomul> 별로 중요한건 아니지만..
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 단순히 템플릿 파일 확장자를 바꾸는 것을 말씀하시는 건가요?
<soyeomul> 예.
<soyeomul> http://localhost/test.py
<soyeomul> 요런식으로 웹브라우저에서 접근 할 수 있는지를 묻는거였어요
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> render() 함수가 확장자를 가리지 않는다면 가능하지 않을까요
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 방금 해 봤는데 render() 함수는 확장자는 가리지 않는거 같네요
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> render(request, ‘index.py’) 이런 방식으로 해도 문제가 없네요
<soyeomul> https://community.c9.io/t/running-a-python-cgi-server/1602
<soyeomul> AddHandler cgi-script .cgi .py
<soyeomul> 근데 참 어려운거 같아요..
<soyeomul> 그래도 한번씩 .py 웹확장자 보면 마음이 설레더이다.. 영빈님..
<soyeomul> 저 웹서버에 있는 웹문서들은 파이썬이다!
<soyeomul> 라는게 보이면 좀 설레입니다..
<soyeomul> 한국에선 파이썬으로 된 웹페이지 확장자를 본적이 한번도 없어요
<soyeomul> 구글에서 최초로 봤었는데.. 영빈님이 한번 보여주셔요
<soyeomul> 언젠가요..
<soyeomul> 시간적 여유가 되시면..
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 일단 파이썬 웹개발을 깊게 파봐야 겟네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 사실 제가 장고로 파이썬 웹개발 시작한지 별로 오래되지 않아서요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> Electron 는 년초부터 짬짬히 하는 중인데, 마치 풀스택 하는 느낌이 들더군요
<soyeomul> https://snarfed.org/index.py <-- 이 웹서버는 파이썬을 cgi 처리를 안해준거 같아요
<soyeomul> 파이썬 소스가 다 보이는..
<soyeomul> 수고하세요 영빈님 저 이만 자러 가볼께요~
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 네 안녕히 주무셔요 ~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_ws> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_ws> 새벽에 출근한 1인 입니다
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_ws> 안녕하세요 서원님
<samahui_ws> 서울은 또 부슬부슬 비가내리네요
<Work^Seony> 좀 덜 덥겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 밖은 선선하고 안도 습하지만 서늘하네요
<Work^Seony> 그래도 한 여름인데 다행이군요
<samahui_ws> 전 그래도 맑은게 좋아요
<samahui_ws> 팍 찌더라도 고온다습한거보다는
<samahui_ws> 걍 쨍하고 더운게 났더라고요 어차피 에어컨으로 풀가동인지라...
<soyeomul> 좋은 아침입니다~
<soyeomul> 아침 소여물 주고 밥묵고 양치질하고 크롬북을 켰어요~
<soyeomul> 다들 아침식사하시고 출근하셨는지요~
<soyeomul> 합
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2017-07-28
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 옥토위즈님 꾸벅;
<soyeomul> 잠시 나갔다 올께요~
<ircCloud_autowiz> 간만에 irccloud 로도 들어와봤습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ircCloud_autowiz, 명령어 유틸 중에서, 원하는 단어를 하이라이팅하되 grep처럼 필터링하지 않고 전부 보여주는 그런 명령어 아시나요?
<autowiz> 아~ 저도 그런거 있으면 했었었는데 그냥 문법만 보는건 vimcat 이라는 스크립트 같은거 있구요.
<autowiz> grep 에서 어떤 트릭 비슷하게 거는거 본거 같은데 잠시만요
<Work^Seony> grep 하면 빨간색으로 표시되서 나오는건 좋은데, 문자열을 필터링하지 않고 그냥 다 보여줬으면 싶어서요...
<Work^Seony> 파이썬으로 하나 짜야되나
<autowiz> grep -E --color=auto 'word|$' file
<autowiz> 이렇게 하는 사람도 있네요
<drake_kr> 너의 이름은 블루레이로 나왔네요..
<autowiz> https://github.com/kepkin/dev-shell-essentials
<autowiz> highlight 라는 파이션 스크립트가 있나봅니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> highlight은 사실 알고있었는데, 이게 제가 말씀드린 기능을 한다기보단 소스코드 출력시 신택스 하이라이팅을 하는 쪽에 가까운 명령어죠...
<PotatoGim> https://github.com/Bash-it/bash-it
<autowiz> 감자감자 안뇽~
<ircCloud^Seony> 감자님 전분가루 휘날리시면서 일하시는군요 ㅋㅋ
<hoje94_> 안녕하세요
<hoje94_> 죄송하지만 하나 질문이 있어서 들어왔습니다.
<hoje94_> 윈도우에서 비주얼 베이직 역할을 하는 프로그램이 리눅스에서 QT 말고는 없나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 비주얼 베이직 역할이라는게, IDE를 의미하시는 건가요?
<hoje94_> 네 맞습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> IDE라면 많죠... 이클립스도 있고...
<hoje94_> IDE라는게 제가 정확히 모르겠지만
<hoje94_> UI 를 구축하는 것도 IDE를 뜻하는게 맞나요?
<hoje94_> 저희가 지금 GPS/INS 센서 값을 받는 UI 프로그램을 만들고 있는데
<ircCloud^Seony> http://codecondo.com/10-best-ides-linux/
<ircCloud^Seony> 10가지 IDE라고 있네요
<hoje94_> VB로 만든거라 리눅스에서 호완이 안되서 질문드립니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 GUI의 라이브러리가 QT 기반이면, 아무래도 QT에서 만든 IDE를 쓰시는게 좀 나을 거에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 마이크로소프트 비주얼 스튜디오가 리눅스용으로 있긴 한데, 저는 안써봐서 모르겠네요...
<ircCloud^Seony> https://www.tecmint.com/best-linux-ide-editors-source-code-editors/
<hoje94_> 아아 감사합니다!
<hoje94_> GUI 기반인건 QT밖에 없다고 생각하는게 맞겠죠??
<ircCloud^Seony> 아뇨.  위의 링크 보세요
<ircCloud^Seony> IDE 겁나 많아요
<hoje94_> 아아 감사합니다!
<ircCloud^Seony> 오히려 마이크로소프트 기반에서 IDE는 비주얼 스튜디오 하나 밖에 없지않나요?
<hoje94_> 저도 정확히는 모르겠지만 그런 것 같아요
<drake_kr> 음
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 위에 링크 드린거 2개만 해도 벌써 18개의 IDE를 소개해주는데요...
<drake_kr> 뭐 여러가지가 있는데 제 경험으로는 qt creator가 vb랑 제일 비슷한거 같네여
<hoje94_> 혹시 제가 정확히 아직 몰라서 그러는데
<hoje94_> QT는 cpp 기반인 것 같은데
<drake_kr> 말씀하시는 vb가 vb.net이면..;
<hoje94_> 저희가 갖고 있는 프로그램이 .vb 확장자인데
<ircCloud^Seony> cpp면 C++를 의미할 거에요
<hoje94_> 이러면 코드 변환해야하는 노고가 생기는데
<hoje94_> 네네 그렇죠
<hoje94_> .vb 확장자를 리눅스에서 그대로 쓸 수 있기도 한가요
<hoje94_> ?
<drake_kr> 아하
<hoje94_> 예를들어 .vb 에서 보면 변수 설정을 Dim 으로 한다던가
<drake_kr> 변환 하셔야죠
<hoje94_> 이런거를 리눅스에서 하면 바꿀
<hoje94_> 아 리눅스에서는 무조건 변환해야되는 건가요?
<drake_kr> 아뇨 이제 vb6 쓰기가 힘드니까여
<hoje94_> 변환 안하고 복붙만 한다면 정말 좋을텐데
<ircCloud^Seony> 비주얼베이직에서 만드신 프로그램을 리눅스로 포팅하시는 거죠?
<hoje94_> 네네 정확합니다
<drake_kr> vb6이라는 나라가 없어져서 그 언어를 쓸일이 더이상 없는거죠
<hoje94_> 그럼 저희는 무조건 변환을 해야하는게 맞다는 말씀이시죠?
<hoje94_> 복붙은 아예 안되는것이고...
<drake_kr> 가상으로 돌리지 않는 이상
<drake_kr> 변환해야죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 일단, 구글링을 해보면 Mono Migration이라는 프로그램이 검색되네요
<ircCloud^Seony> http://www.mono-project.com/
<drake_kr> 근데.. 음..
<drake_kr> 뭐 어떻게든 쉬운 방법을 찾으시는거 같은데..
<ircCloud^Seony> http://www.mono-project.com/docs/about-mono/languages/visualbasic/
<hoje94_> 아직은 제가 공부를 안한 상태에서 시작하는거라
<hoje94_> 잘 모르겠지만 그래도
<drake_kr> vb6랑 vb.net도 다른 언어에요 ㅋㅋ
<hoje94_> 많이 도움이 됐습니다!
<ircCloud^Seony> 이 모노라는 툴이, 마이크로소프트에서 지원해주는 오픈소스 프로젝트인가봐요
<hoje94_> 이게 가장 쉽기는 하겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 원래는
<ircCloud^Seony> 일단 비베 서포트는 완전하다고 나와있군요...
<drake_kr> .net을 카피하는 프로젝트였죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 그런거군요...  저는 프로그래머가 아니다보니 이런 쪽은 전혀 지식이 없어서 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 딴건 몰라도 게임은 잘 압니다 ㅋ
<hoje94_> 다들 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 게임 개발 말고 게임하는거 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 리눅스 세가지 단점이
<drake_kr> 게임안돼 은행안돼 나만안돼 인데요~
<drake_kr> hoje94_: 소주 얻어마시려면 어디로 가야 돼요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 스팀에서 진행하는 스팀OS가 좀 지지부진 한 거 같더라구요
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 하드웨어 벤더 지원이 별로니까요
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎㅎ; 어쩐지 사무실에 가루가 날리던데 그게 전부...
<ircCloud^Seony> 드레이크님이 찾아가서 "소주 사주쇼" 하면 흥신소에서 온줄...
<hoje94_> 인하대로 오시면.... 제가 사겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 요세 스팀 OS도 스팀머신도 별다른 소식이 없더군요 쩝
<ircCloud^Seony> 오 인하대...
<ircCloud^Seony> 인하대학교가, 인천-하와이 대학교의 약자인건 아시나요?
<hoje94_> 알긴 하지만 예전부터 인천하수구로 불리고 있습니다 ㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 옛날에 이승만이 MIT보고, 우리도 저런 학교 하나 갖고싶다 라고 해서 하와이 한인회관 건물 팔아서 그 돈을 인천시에 기증한게 초석이 됐죠...
<ircCloud^Seony> 저도 하와이 살면서 알게된 사실 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 그렇군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 모르는 분들이 대부분이에요
<drake_kr> 인천 너무 멀당
<bluedusk> 인천 너무 멀어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 인천시에 기증해서 처음 세워진 학교가 인하 공업전문 대학인데, 나중에 세월이 흐르면서 4년제로 승격되서 인하대학교...
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 저도 인천-하와이 라는 것 까진 들어봤는데 그건 처음 들어 봤네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 문제는, 하와이에 그 이후로 지금까지 한인회 건물이 없어요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 일본애들 건물 겁나 삐까뻔쩍한데...
<drake_kr> 인천상륙작전 만화 재밌네요
<samahui_TP> 오전 일때문에 새벽에 출근했더니 조금 한가한 오후가되니 급 피곤하고 졸린게 나른하네요
<samahui_TP> 날씨도 흐린데 이런날은 그냥 세상 모르고 자고 싶네요
<bridgebot1> <draco> 암기과목, 시험 전날 술 마시면 도움된다 (실험 결과) http://www.huffingtonpost.kr/aftertherain/story_b_17609456.html
<bridgebot1> <draco> .......;;;;
<Mittens> xD
<samahui_TP> 시험도 술마시고 봐야 되겠죠???
<soyeomul> 깊은밤입니다~
<soyeomul> 드뎌 내일이군요 세미나가..
<soyeomul> 합합합
<soyeomul> 전 이만 자러 가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 긴밤 수고하세요~~~
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=naxOe_9wxCQ
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 네 안녕히 주무셔요 :slightly_smiling_face:
#ubuntu-ko 2017-07-29
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 비가오는 아침입니다 다들 아침 드시고 출근하셨는지요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 한국은 오늘 토요일 아닌가요
<soyeomul> 서니님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 예 토요일이나..
<soyeomul> 주 6일 근무 하는 분들도 계시더라구요
<soyeomul> 격주 휴무 머 이정도요
<soyeomul> 주 5일 근무 하는 분들은 참 부럽..
<soyeomul> 농사꾼은 월화수목금금금 이구여
<soyeomul> 하하;
<soyeomul> 소여물도 월화수목금금금
<soyeomul> ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 울나라는 주5일제가 법으로 강제되는 걸로 알고있는데요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 뭐, 강제자발적 주6일제를 강제자발적으로 할 순 있겠지만요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 장사하는 곳은.. 꼭 그렇지 않더라구요 서울도
<soyeomul> 저도 서울에서 잠시 알바할때..
<soyeomul> 일요일에도 가계에 나가본적 있었어요
<Work^Seony> 5인 미마 사업장은 자율이라고 하네요
<Work^Seony> 미만
<soyeomul> ì°¸!
<soyeomul> 써니님 제가 루비로 어떤 작은 프로그램을 만들었어요
<soyeomul> 이걸 파이썬으로 변환 가능할까요..
<Work^Seony> 오 루비 하시는군요...
<Work^Seony> 변환은 직접 하셔야겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 아...
<soyeomul> 저런...
<Work^Seony> 전문용어로 포팅이라고 하죠
<soyeomul> 예..
<soyeomul> 제송;
<Work^Seony> 한 쪽 언어에서 다른 한 쪽 언어로 옮기는 일...
<soyeomul> 한번 해볼께요.. 고마워요
<Work^Seony> 저는 루비를 한 번도 안해봐서 잘 모르겠네요
<Work^Seony> 루비는 걍 괜히 싫더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 언어마다 장단점이 있겠지만, 일단 버전마다 호환이 안된다는 점 때문에 그런가...
<Work^Seony> 그래서 저는 파이썬 선호합니다 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 그게 아마.. 루비는 일본 사람이 맹글어서 그럴 수도 있다는 생각이 들어요
<soyeomul> 아.. 버전마다 호환..
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 뭐 일본사람이 만든건 상관없는데, 버전이 다르면 호환이 안된다고 들어서요
<soyeomul> 맞아요!!!
<Work^Seony> 그게 제 입장에서는 좀 어처구니 없다고 생각들어서 싫더라구요
<soyeomul> 1.8 때 문법이랑 1.9 때 문법이 달라서.. ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 보통 새로운 소프트웨어는 새로운 버전으로 나오는 경향이 있는데,
<Work^Seony> 자신이 개발을 시작했던 버전으로 쭉 개발을 하다보면,
<Work^Seony> 이게 언젠가는 업그레이드를 해야하는 시점이 분명히 오거든요...
<Work^Seony> 그럴 때 호환이 안되서 다시 만들어야하는 상황이 생긴다면...
<Work^Seony> 제 입장에서는 좀 짜증날 거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 하함;;; 공감합니다!!!
<Work^Seony> 저 같은 시스템 관리자 입장에서는 배포판 업데이트 뿐만 아니라 심지어 재부팅도 겁나거든요..
<bridgebot1> <studioego> 루비가 일본사람이 만들어서 그런게 아니라 실험을 많이 해서입니다
<bridgebot1> <studioego> 파이썬도 2와 3 호환이 안되고
<bridgebot1> <studioego> 펄도 5와 6 호환안되고
<bridgebot1> <studioego> C#의 경우는 .NET Framework가 버전업할때마다 호환성이 완전 달라져요
<bridgebot1> <studioego> 그래서 M$를 안좋아함.
<bridgebot1> <studioego> C#의 최신 버전을 보면 프로그래밍 언어의 최신이론은 다 받아들이는데 하위호환성은......
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> MS 의 OS 는 하위호환성은 갑인데 언어는 정 반대군요
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 갑다기 딴예기긴 한데, 오늘 세미나 라이트닝 토크에서는 부부젤라를 만나보실 수 있습니다.
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 영빈님 안뇽하세요
<soyeomul> 스투디오님 안녕하세요
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 안녕하세요 :)
<soyeomul> 갑자기 대화가 활발해집니다!
<soyeomul> 넹!
<soyeomul> 저 파이썬으로 변환 성공했어요!!!
<soyeomul> 루비 파이썬 배운지 이제 3일 지났어요
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 오 축하드려요 :)
<soyeomul> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/soyeomul/Gnus/MaGnus/thanks-mid.rb.message-id <-- 요겁니다 간단간단
<soyeomul> 하... 제가 이걸 해냈다는게 스스로 놀랐어요
<soyeomul> 그 므시더라 생활코딩 루비-파이썬 그 동영상을 보고 많이 배웠어요
<soyeomul> 그분께 인사는 못드렸지만.. 정말 감사한분..
<soyeomul> 루비와 파이썬을 아주 쉽게 설명해주시더라구요.. 동영상에서요
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 생활코딩 좋죠 ㅎㅎㅎ 양질의 자료가 가득한...
<soyeomul> 영빈님은 세미나 준비로 바쁘시겠어요
<soyeomul> 전 또 이다가 소여물 주러 가야하네요
<soyeomul> 잠시 나갔다 올께요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅꾸벅!
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 네 전 지금 이동중이에요 장소 도착하면 간판도 설치하고 사람받을 준비더 해야죠 :)
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 네네
<Guest77415> 안녕하세요.   virtualenv와 관련해서 도움을 받으러 왔습니다.   저는 프로그래머는 아니고 그냥 아마입니다.
<Guest77415> virtualenv를 문서대로 따라했는데 가상을 만들고 난 다음에 어떻게 사용하는 지 감이 안옵니다.
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> File uploaded https://ubuntu-kr.slack.com/files/youngbin/F6FC0L6QJ/img_20170729_140523.jpg / https://slack-files.com/T068QEXT4-F6FC0L6QJ-794f98ba73 - 참석자가 꽤 많네요 오늘은
<bridgebot1> <dry8r3ad> 생방 준비하시죠
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 성수님 오고 계신다 합니다
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 부부젤라와 함께...
<PotatoGim> 헉...ㅎㅎ
<Guest77415> 저는 이만 나가보겠습니다.   즐거운 시간 되세요.
<Mittens> 우왕 도움을 못받고 그냥 나가는 사람들도 있군요.. ㅎ.ㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 도움받고도 걍 쌩까고 나가는 분들이 더 많습니다...
<Mittens> 매너 부족이네요!
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 방송중입니다. 혹시 뭍혔을까봐 ㅋㅋㅋ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=naxOe_9wxCQ
<Mittens> ...방송이..
<Mittens> 잘 들립니다!
<ianychoi> 에고 간만이네요. 영문 윈도에서 IRC 돌리다가 UTF-8 문제 해결 귀찮아서 미루다가 이제야 컴백합니다 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 곧 Q&A 세션이 시작됩니다. 스트리밍을 통해 보고 계신 분들 중 질문이 있으신 분들은 심플로우를 통해 올려주세요! https://106038.symflow.com/
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 일찍 소여물 주고 자전거 산책하고 왔어요 구산 앞바다에서요 해안도로~
<soyeomul> 아따 땀 흘리고 나니 상쾌합니다
<soyeomul> 세미나는 잘 되어가나요
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> Q&A 시간입니다 잘 진행되고 있어요
<soyeomul> 오 수고많아요!!
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 소여물님 혹시 스트리밍 보고 계시면 심플로우로 질문 하나 던져보세요
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 이 링크에서 질문 올리시면 되어요 https://106038.symflow.com/
<ianychoi> 아 세미나 중이군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 하나 올렸어요 all 선택하고요
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 네 Q&A 세션입니다
<soyeomul> 근데 세미나를 동영상으로 보지 않아서 분위기를 몰라서 그냥 제가 평소 궁금한것을 올렸어요
<soyeomul> 파이썬과 루비중 어느 언어가 문자열 처리에 좋은가요?
<soyeomul> 라고 질문을 올럈어요
<soyeomul> 합!
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> :)
<soyeomul> 이안최님 안녕하세요 처음뵙겠습니다~~~
<ianychoi> 반갑습니다~~
<soyeomul> 네~~^^
<soyeomul> 제가 콤푸타 언어로 하는 일 또는 해야 할 일들이 다 "문자열 처리" 입니다..
<ianychoi> 전 메인 세션을 안 봐서.. QnA는 구경만 하는걸로... ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 그래서 루비와 파이썬을 공부중인데.. 둘 다 막상막하인걸요 ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> File uploaded https://ubuntu-kr.slack.com/files/youngbin/F6ENKCHQ8/img_20170729_162621.jpg / https://slack-files.com/T068QEXT4-F6ENKCHQ8-d58a8200cb - 질의응담 세션이 진행중입니다
<soyeomul> 계정이 필요한거군요..
<soyeomul> 슬랙웨어인가요 뭘까요 한참 멀뚱멀뚱
<youngbin_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/DPb5FQBG/IMG_20170729_162621.jpg
<ianychoi> 아 라이트닝 토크 아직 안했죠? Slack <-> IRC 연동 들어야지 ㅎㅎ
<youngbin_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hkeylocal> 안녕하세요
<hkeylocal> :)
<ianychoi> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<soyeomul> 오
<bridgebot1> <commania> test
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 방금
<soyeomul> 사진 봤어요
<soyeomul> 4분 앞에서 마이크 잡고
<soyeomul> 콤마니아님 안녕하세요
<bridgebot1> <commania> 이렇게 슬랙과 IRC가 연동이 되는군요
<bridgebot1> <commania> 좋습니다
<hkeylocal> 제가 콤마니아인데
<soyeomul> 혹시 세미나장 분들이 접속한건가요
<hkeylocal> 슬랙쪽 닉넴을 바꿔야되겠네요
<hkeylocal> 넵
<soyeomul> 아 혼란~
<soyeomul> 아하~
<bridgebot1> <commania> test
<soyeomul> 메일서버와 dns 서버 빌딩이란것도 세미나 발표 주제였나요~
<ianychoi> 스터디 내용으로 있던 듯하네요
<ianychoi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=naxOe_9wxCQ => 여기서 이전 시간 쭉 가시면 어떤 내용인지 볼 수 있어요 ㅎ
<soyeomul> 저런 파여폭스에서는 유튜브 동영상을 못본다고 친절히 안내해주네요
<soyeomul> 크롬을 켜야 하나바요
<ianychoi> 헉 파폭에서 못 보나요 유투브를..
<drake_kr> 메일서버 스터디 결과보고요
<ianychoi> 오 현도형님 ㅎ 간만입니다 ㅎㅎ
<ianychoi> (제가 이 채널에 간만에 오네요)
<soyeomul> 아고 여기 irc 대화방이 편하네요
<soyeomul> 동영상 일단 켰어요
<soyeomul> 저분 잘 생겼어요
<ianychoi> 네네 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 듬직하네요!!!
<ianychoi> 회장님이시죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 아... 영빈님이시구낭
<soyeomul> 드랙님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 이거 생중계 머찌네요
<soyeomul> 회장님 참 잘 생겼다~~
<soyeomul> 오 도커다!
<soyeomul> 끝날때 분 악기가 먼가요
<soyeomul> 나각인가..
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 부부젤라입니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 아 부부젤라!
<soyeomul> 다음분 깃 사용법 하네요
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 네 부대표님이십니다
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 부대표님 목소리가 약해요
<soyeomul> 엇 쉘 알리아스
<soyeomul> 시간 타임 걸릴거 같은..
<soyeomul> 우어 함수까지!
<soyeomul> 차라리 git 에 대해 다음에 발표를!
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 부부젤라
<Mittens> ㅎㅎ 이분..
<soyeomul> 미텐스님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 이거
<soyeomul> 라이트닝 머시기
<soyeomul> 완저히 방송이네요
<Mittens> 안녕하세요~
<ianychoi> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 옙~^
<Mittens> 안녕하세요오
<Mittens> 뭔가 부럽고 신기하고 그러네요, 전혀 이해 안가지만.
<soyeomul> 영어다
<soyeomul> 에브리팅 올라잇
<Mittens> 일부러 올라잇을 미스스펠링 한건지 말이죠
<soyeomul> 하면 넘어가서
<soyeomul> 미스스펠인지 가물가물
<Mittens> alright
<soyeomul> 아 마따 allright 이었더 같아요
<Mittens> all right 은 중간에 띄어야 해요
<soyeomul> 의미가 어찌 되나요
<drake_kr> 大丈夫
<ianychoi> copyright all right reserved -> 전 올라잇 여기서 배웠어요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그거랑 의미가 같나..
<Mittens> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 대게 "괜찮다" 란 뜻으로 쓰이죠
<drake_kr> 권리가..
<ianychoi> 아 여긴 all rights 인가요.... ㅎㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 카피라윗경우에는 올 라잇츠죠
<Mittens> 넵
<drake_kr> 음 영어는 걍 자신감인듯
<ianychoi> 그렇네요 That's all right 과 copyright all rights.. 다르네요 올라잇 (all right) 얼라잇 (alright) 올라잇츠 (all rights)
<Mittens> 넵
<ianychoi> 일어도 자신감인가요
<Mittens> allright이란 단어는 존재무
<drake_kr> 틀리면 수정해주니까 걍 하면 되는듯요
<Mittens> 맞는얘기네요
<drake_kr> 뭐 이미 지나가서..
<drake_kr> 이따 술자리에서 틀렸다고 지적해줘야지
<ianychoi> 넵넵 ㅎ
<drake_kr> ianychoi: 행사 참석?
<ianychoi> 저 지방 내려와서 ㅜㅜ
<Mittens> 우분투 모임이 대단한거군요..
<ianychoi> 라이브로 보고 있어요 ㅜㅜ
<soyeomul> 좀전에 저 하이텔 기계 사용하신분 유튜브 동영상 주소 좀 알수 있을까요 진짜 신기하네요!!!
<soyeomul> 박수~!!!
<soyeomul> 잘생긴 회장님 나오셨네요 마무리 발언이신가..
<Mittens> 우와 우분투 티셔츠
<ianychoi> soyeomul - http://hellomo.co.kr/blog/?p=1200
<soyeomul> 이안최님 감사합니다!!!
<Mittens> 영빈님 인상 좋으시네요
<soyeomul> 오
<Mittens> 어린 여자 학생분도 계시고~
<soyeomul> 조으네요~~~
<soyeomul> 또 여성분이셨어요... !!!
<Mittens> 훈훈하네요 미녀분까지
<soyeomul> 회장님이 잘 이끄시네요 분위기를.. 조오타~!
<ianychoi> 슬랙이면 제가 (thumb) 썼을 듯요 :) 회장님 인상 좋은 연예인 설문 조사 1위할 듯 IRC+Slack에서 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 소여물님은 참여한적 없으세요?
<soyeomul> 아 전 8년전에 딱 1번요..
<Mittens> 우와~
<soyeomul> 아주 오래전이라..
<soyeomul> 머 지금은.. 시골서 소키우고 있어서
<soyeomul> 이런 영상 보면 조아요;;
<soyeomul> 끝나따..
<Mittens> 와~ 시골과 소
<soyeomul> 다들 뒤풀이 가신거 같아요
<soyeomul> 넵 시골서 소 백마리 키우고 있어요
<soyeomul> 짬 내서 콤푸타 공부도 하고요
<Mittens> 멋지십니다
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 한국소 눈망울이 너무 순하죠
<soyeomul> 네!!! 마자요
<hkeylocal> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOqnd-kd7x8
<soyeomul> 순해서.. 저도 닮아가는..
<ianychoi> 와 우분투 커뮤니티 놀러가면 소고기 먹을 수 있나요 ㅎㅎ
<hkeylocal> 하이텔 단말기 영상 링크는 이쪽입니다!
<soyeomul> 아 회장님 고마워요!
<ianychoi> 회장님 내려감 소고기 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 우분투 세미나에 제가 참석할 날이 온다면요.. 으헤으헤
<ianychoi> 회장님이 시골로 가야죠 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 하핫;
<Mittens> ㅠㅠ
<felix123_> 오늘 좋은정보 많이얻어갑니다 ㅎ
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요 펠릭스님~
<felix123_> 안녕하세요ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 세미나 참여하신 분 같아요 맞나요?
<felix123_> 네네ㅎ
<ianychoi> (잠시 운영체제 재시작을....)
<soyeomul> 이안최님 네!
<soyeomul> 저도 여기서 정보 얻어가곤해요
<soyeomul> 궁금한거 여쭤보고..
<soyeomul> 하여간 오늘 고생 많으셨어요
<soyeomul> 고맙고 감사합니다~
<felix123_> 오늘 뒷풀이도 가고싶었지만 선약이있어서ㅎ
<soyeomul> ^^
<felix123_> 9월에 또 찾아뵐게요ㅎ
<soyeomul> 넵^^
<felix123_> 수고하셧습니다^^
<soyeomul> 아얄씨에 종종 놀러오세요~~
<soyeomul> 이안최님 꾸벅;
<soyeomul> 아고 전 저녁밥 묵고 올께요~
<soyeomul> 다들 좋은 시간요~
<ianychoi> 들어가셨군요 ㅎ 본 행사 모두 즐겁게 보내시구요~ 전 지방에 있어서.. 내일 다시 서울 올라갑니다 ㅎ
<drake_kr> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/SL7UK4vD/IMG_0521.JPG
<bridgebot1> <draco> 컨디션 안좋아서 안갔더니...마눌님이 용산 아이파크몰이랑 이마트 놀러 가자고 해서..짐꾼 하는 중입니다. 몇배 더 힘든 듯
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 오늘 사람 많이 왔었는데 그냥 오시지 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot1> <draco> :,'(
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 7월 세미나 분실물이 있습니다. 무선 이어폰 하나, 송파구청 음식물쓰레기종량제 카드 입니다. 해당 되시는 분은 저(@youngbin) 또는 부대표님(@dry8r3ad) 호출해주세요
<bridgebot1> <sople1> 안녕하세요 allright로 파란을 일으킨 1인입니다.
<bridgebot1> <sople1> 우선 저건 오타구요
<bridgebot1> <sople1> https://namu.wiki/w/Everything's%20Alright
<bridgebot1> <sople1> 이 제목을 따온겁니다
<bridgebot1> <sople1> To the moon 이 좋은 작품이므로 두번씩 플레이해보시길 권해드립니...(쿨럭)
<bridgebot1> <sople1> 그럼 이상...
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 오능 참석해 주신 분들 모두 수고 많으셨습니다 :)
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 안녕하세요. 몇일 전에 안내 했다 싶이 8월 19일에 번역 워크샵이 있습니다.  이번 번역 워크샵은 오픈소스 기여 활성화를 위한 방안 중 하나이기도 하며, 오픈소스에 처음 기여 해보려 하시는 분, 소프트웨어 번역에 관심 있는 분, 청소년 분들 등을 대상으로 준비하였습니다.  자세한 사항은 아래 온오프믹스 링크를
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 우분투 한국 커뮤니티 회계 내역입니다. 회계 시트가 공개이긴 하나, 공유를 한 적이 없어 아직 보신 분이 거의 없을 겁니다. 회계내역 궁금하신 분들은 한번 보시면 되겠습니다. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1YLw3EpvZyMj8_MdojSE0AgJo0c299-ECqU77x7-7nOw/edit?usp=sharing
#ubuntu-ko 2017-07-30
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 안녕하세요 :slightly_smiling_face:
<autowiz> 일요일에도 뜨거운 사무실 달려달려~ ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 다들 점심 드셨는지요~
<soyeomul> 음.. 어제 하이텔 기계에서의 동영상 잘 봤어요
<soyeomul> 링크 주신분에게 감사드립니다
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 전 오늘 늦잠을 자서 아점을…ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 영빈님 오 회장님
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 어제 세미나 영상 처리하고 있어요
<soyeomul> 와~
<soyeomul> 어제 고생 많으셨어요~
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 네네 그래도 사람들 많이 왔다 가서 다행이죠 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> ^^
<soyeomul> 전 이제 또 오후 소여물 주러 가볼께요
<soyeomul> 수고하세요~~~
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 네
<soyeomul> 하합
<soyeomul> 소여물 주고 왔어요 이따가 고모네 대형선풍기 달아주러 또 나가요
<soyeomul> 고모네는 우리집에서 자동차로 5분 거리..
<soyeomul> 다들 더운 여름 낮 오후 잘 지내고 계신지요~
<soyeomul> 참 파이썬 써보니.. 복사 및 붙여넣기 하니깐 문법 에러 나더이다..
<soyeomul> 참 신기한 파이썬~
<Mittens> 소여물님~ 안녕하세요
<Mittens> 혹시 소고기 드세요? 그냥 궁금해서요, 절대 않좋다는건 아니구요
<soyeomul> 미텐스님 안녕하세요!
<soyeomul> 소고기
<soyeomul> 는
<soyeomul> 잘 안먹습니다...
<Mittens> hehe
<Mittens> 기분 좋네요
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLumkkj1MBmYuxP5P58xRKqZhJMjddgZ14 어제 7월 세미나 영상입니다 :slightly_smiling_face:
<Mittens> 영빈님 어제 잘 구경했어요, 멋지십니다
<Mittens> 저도 언젠가 이해할수 있는 프레젠테이션이 있겠지요~
<soyeomul> 유튜브.........................
<soyeomul> 기억합니다.. 13분 몇초까지 본것을..
<soyeomul> 크롬os 에서 보던걸 우분투로 와서 다시 재생하니..
<soyeomul> 그 지점부터 재생시켜주네요
<soyeomul> 유튜브 무섭네요..
<Mittens> xD
<soyeomul> 메일 서버 설명하고 있어여 김수영님..
<bridgebot1> <lz-reflpass> 요즘에는 유튜브로 별걸 다 만드는세상;;
<soyeomul> 오 lz님 안녕하세요~ 처음 뵙겠습니다~
<Mittens> 한우 검증하는 DNA 테스트 아세요?
<Mittens> 우리 삼촌이 만드신거에요. ㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 잘 몰라서요.. 삼촌께서 PhD 이신지요..
<Mittens> 네 농학박사
<Mittens> 그래서 소를 좋아하셔서
<soyeomul> 쉽지 않은데요.. 연구실에서 실험하고.. 논문 쓰고 쌍코피 터지셨을거 같아요..
<Mittens> 소 피겨린? 모으세요. 그냥 소 키우신다고 해서 생각나서 얘기하는거에요.
<soyeomul> 소 키우는거.. 전 그냥.. 사료 주고 볏짚 주고..
<soyeomul> 물 주고..
<soyeomul> 끝.
<Mittens> ㅋㅋ 한우가 비싸죠.
<soyeomul> 한우 잘 키웠을때.. 아님 그냥 그래요~
<soyeomul> 와 잘 생기신 분 4분이 테이블에 앉아 있어요..
<soyeomul> 아 질답 시간인가..
<Mittens> 잘 키우실것 같아요.
<soyeomul> 맞아요!
<soyeomul> 저 잘 키울거에요!!!
<soyeomul> 감사합니다~
<soyeomul> 그나저나 이호민님 영상은 소리가 잘 안들리네요..
<soyeomul> 우분투 12.04 크롬 웹브라우저에서입니다. 하드웨어는 구글 크롬북
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 이번 영상이 화질은 괜찮은데 음성 부분을 신경을 잘 못썻어요 ㅎㅎㅎ 호민님 할때는 또 바로 앞자리서 촬영해서 소리가 많이 울려요
<soyeomul> 미텐스님 어서오세요~
<soyeomul> 드뎌 하이텔 기계 나옵니다~
<Mittens007> ty
<Mittens007> 미튼스에요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 시골 발음이라 막 세고 있어요 제송
<Mittens007> 아~ 네 편하신데로..
<soyeomul> 저기.. 저 하이텔기계 시연하시는 분.. 참.. 대단하네여..
<soyeomul> 저 기계에다가 장치를 어떻게 붙였을까요..
<soyeomul> 괴물 괴물
<soyeomul> 라이트닝이 더 재밌네요!
<soyeomul> 회장님 영상 잘 봤어요~
<soyeomul> 아고 친구 전화 안오네여 전화와야 고모네 작업하러 갈 수 있는디..
<soyeomul> 일단 뭐 좀 머거로 갑니다~
<soyeomul> 수고하세요~~~~~~
<drake_kr> 저도 연어를
<drake_kr> 음 역시 고딕메탈이 좋은건가..
#ubuntu-ko 2018-07-23
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 2018.09.08에 대전대흥노마드에서 우분투 입문자를 위한 우분투 기초 사용법 워크샵을 합니다 자세한 사항및 등록은 아래 링크를 확인해 주세요 http://event.ubuntu-kr.org/2018/06/25/ubuntu-workshop.html
<dokk> 안녕하세요 도움이 필요 합니다
<dokk> win10 업그레이드 후 우분투와 듀얼부팅이 되지 않고 win10으로 바로 부팅 됩니다
<dokk> boot-repair해도 마찬가지 입니다 혹시 해결 방법아시는 분 도움 부탁드립니다.
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<hkeylocal> UEFI 시스템인 경우 바이오스 설정에서 ubuntu를 1순위로 잡아주시면 간단히 되고요
<hkeylocal> 옛날 MBR방식의 경우엔 라이브 USB로 부팅해서 설치된 시스템으로 chroot해서 grub을 재설치해줬었던 것 같은데...
<hkeylocal> 해본지 오래되서 다시 한 번 찾아봐야겠네요
<hkeylocal> https://hotheadfactory.com/blog/?p=55
<soyeomul> 로컬님 꾸벅
<hkeylocal> 요걸로 한번해보세요
<hkeylocal> 소여물님 안녕하세요:)
<soyeomul> 대화중이셨던거 같네요;
<soyeomul> 소여물 일기 쓰고 잠시 들어왔다가 내일 소여물 위하야 다시 나갑니다
<soyeomul> 존 밤 되세요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<dokk> 답변 고맙습니다! 한번 해보겠습니다
#ubuntu-ko 2018-07-24
<bridgebot1> <praisedguy> 좋은 아침(?) 입니다.
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 시간상으로는 늦은 아침이긴 한데 날씨가 대낮이네요(...)
<autowiz> 네 아침부터 엄청 덥더라구요 ㅜㅜ
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 밖에 있는데 찐빵기계 언에 들어있는듯 합니다 ㅠ
<autowiz> 네 너무 더워서 견디기 힘들정도더라구요 ㅜㅜ
<bridgebot1> <cyclone5989> 정말 BMW가 타도 이상하지 않을 날씨입니다...
<autowiz> 영상보니 막 스파크 튀듯이하고 불이막 활활 나는것도 있더군요
<soyeomul> 서울서 새벽 4시쯤 출발해서 울진가는길이너요 괴산휴게소 에서 라면밥묵고 갑니다
<soyeomul> 잠깨야지하면서 대화방 들어와밧어요
<soyeomul> 존 하루요!!!
#ubuntu-ko 2018-07-25
<bridgebot1> <draco> 더워....;;;
<autowiz> 아훕스님 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot1> <pzesseto> 많이 더운 날씨군요,, Manjaro 쓰시는 분 계신가요? 얼마전 distrowatch top Mint를 추월했죠..
<bridgebot1> <yisooan> Manjaro big update 했나요? 갑자기 점유율 엄청 높아진것 같은데요.
<PotatoGim> manjaro는 아니지만 arch를 쓰고 있는데 별다른 특이 사항은 없습니다
#ubuntu-ko 2018-07-26
<bridgebot1> <pzesseto> 좋은 하루요^^
<bridgebot1> <pzesseto> @PotatoGim  Arch 를 쓰시는 분이 국내도 있군요... Arch가 Auto보단 Stick에 가까워 귀차나 안쓰고 있었는데 말이죠 ... Antergos는 잠깐 써봤네요.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 예전메일 정리하다가 2012년 오픈소스 소프트웨어 120선~ 이런 기사가 링크된게 있어서 보다보니
<autowiz> 이미 알고 있는것도 많고 새로 보는것도 몇건 있네요.
<autowiz> 플레이 해보진 못했지만 eve 살짝 비슷한거같은 게임도 하나 있습니다 . Naev 라는게임인데 시간나면 한번 해보고싶습니다 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot1> <draco> Naev 스팀에서 본적 있어요. 개발자가 취미로 만들었다고 설명이 써 있던데
<soyeomul> 다시 데비안 설치 하러 갑니다 오늘은 jessie 에 xfce nabi 로 가보려합니다.
<soyeomul> 모두 존 밤요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 크롬북 크롬OS  에서 접속했어요
<soyeomul> 옆 탭에선 쉘로 데비안 jessie 열심히 깔고 있는중입니다
<soyeomul> 크롬북 크롬 브라우저 자체로 웹서핑 나쁘지 않네요 좋으네요 쾌적합니다
<soyeomul> 이맥스 쓸때만 우분투나 데비안 쓰고 웹서핑할때는 그냥 크롬 os   쓰야것어요
<soyeomul> 폰트도 화면도 다 쾌적쾌적합니다
<soyeomul> 진짜 좋으네요
<soyeomul> 우어어어
<soyeomul> 아 데비안 또 설치 실패입니다
<soyeomul> 홀리님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 전 이만 갑니다 자러 가볼께요
<soyeomul> 존 밤요~
#ubuntu-ko 2018-07-27
<bridgebot1> <draco> https://blog.ubuntu.com/2018/07/26/first-point-release-of-18-04-lts-available-today
<bridgebot1> <draco> 18.04.1  나오는군요
<autowiz> 윈도우즈는 몇주전인지 몇달전인지 1803 패치가 나왔더라구요 ㅎㅎ  centos 도 버젼끝에 4자리 숫자가 연도와 월을 뜻한다는데
<autowiz> ms 도 그렇게 가고 있는건가 싶기도 하네요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot1> <bravopotato> 궁금한게 있습니다 roll up은뭔가요?
<autowiz> 18.04 가 나오고 나서 18.04.1 이 출시되는시점까지의 업데이트를 모아서 포함시켰다는의미로 보면 될거같습니다.
<bridgebot1> <pzesseto> 모두 좋은 하루요 ^^
<bridgebot1> <pzesseto> 리눅스 엔지니어 대기업 채용건입니다. 리눅스를 해박하게 몰라도 되구요, 기본 이해, 임베디드 리눅스 환경 개발 경험이 있으시면 될 것 같아요  좋은 인연 소개 부탁드려요  저도 같은 프로젝트 개발자입니다.
<autowiz> 저라도 가고싶지만 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 크롬os 에서 접속했스요
<soyeomul> 지금 우분투 18.04 에서 18.04.1 인가 여하튼 판올림중인데요
<soyeomul> 이거 명령어가 do-release-upgrade  맞나요
<soyeomul> 저거 해보니깐 새로운게 없다고 아무런 동작을 안하고 끝내더라구요
<autowiz> 업글 나온건 맞나요? ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 옥토위즈님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 넵
<soyeomul> releases.ubuntu.com 에서 확인했어요~
<autowiz> 끝자리 업글은 apt upgrade 로 될거같다고 막상 생각이 듭니다만 다시 확인해보겠습니다.
<soyeomul> 엇 넵 감사합니다
<soyeomul`> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul`> 음 밖에서 crouton 스크립트로 -n bionic -u 를 사용해서 판올림했네여
<soyeomul`> 중간에 믄 에러가 나서 중단된거 있지만 계속 강제로 판올림 진행해서 완료시킨 후 로그아웃했다가 다시 우분투로 진입후 lsb_release -da 하니깐 18.04.1 되어 있더라구요
<bridgebot1> <cyclone5989> 어제 노트북 끄는데 업데이트 한다고 하더니, 오늘 보니 18.04.1로 바뀌어 있네요
<soyeomul`>  $ lsb_release -da
<soyeomul`> No LSB modules are available.
<soyeomul`> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<soyeomul`> Description:	Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS
<soyeomul`> 엇
<soyeomul`> 싸이클론님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul`> 모가 바뀐지는 모르겠지만 그냥 좋으네요
<soyeomul> 요건 로그아웃합니다
<soyeomul> 합!
<bridgebot1> <cyclone5989> 안녕하세요 ^^ 저도 뭐가 바뀌었는지 잘 모르겠습니다.. OS업데이트하면 기존에 등록되어있던 블루투스 페어링이 망가지는 버그도 여전하고...
<bridgebot1> <cyclone5989> 음악 재생중 이어폰을 꽂으면 스피커와 이어폰 다 안나오는 버그도 여전하고....
<soyeomul> 아 우분투에서 음악을 듣나보네요
<soyeomul> 글고보니 크롬북 사고나서 아직 한번도 음악 재생 테스트를 안해봤어요
<soyeomul> 오늘 한번 해봐야것어요
<bridgebot1> <cyclone5989> 업무볼때 데스크탑은 책상아래 있어 이어폰이 닿지 않아 노트북에 이어폰 꽂고 음악 듣습니다 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 아 노트북!
<soyeomul> 데스크탑은 전 다 처분했네여 동네 형님 줬습니다
<soyeomul> 지금은 크롬북 2대, 안드로이드 스마트폰 2개, 폴더폰(엄마꺼)
<soyeomul> 요렇게 집에 있는 전자기기가 5개 뿐이네요
<soyeomul> 하여간 크롬북으로 음악재생 테스트 성공입니다.. 정확히 크롬북에 깔린 우분투 18.04 파여폭스로 유튜브에 가서 제가 좋아하는 동영상을 하나 재생시켜봤어요
<soyeomul> 잘 나옵니다 소리도
<autowiz> 그냥 apt upgrade 하니까 18.04.1 이 되는군요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 축하요~
<soyeomul> 파여폭스 유튜브 랙이 걸릴까말까 하네여 씨퓨는 47.7 %
<soyeomul> 1995년 넥스트 작품 힘겨워하는연인들을 위하여
<soyeomul> 크롬북이 떨립니다 노래 절정 부분 나오니
<soyeomul> 아따 맥주나 한캔하고 낮잠이나 자야것네여
<soyeomul> 1997년 작품 라젠카 세이브 어스 크롬북이 웁니다... 아아아;
<soyeomul> 민물장어의 꿈 1999년 작품만 듣고 자러 갈께요~
<soyeomul> 존 하루요~
<bridgebot1> <tamigo> 전 apt-get update upgrade dist-upgrade autoclean autoremove
<bridgebot1> <tamigo> 사용합니다.^^
<bridgebot1> <draco> 파폭에서 유튜브 쓰시려면 YouTube Classic 확장기능 쓰시면 빠르죠
#ubuntu-ko 2018-07-29
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 천등산휴게소 잠시 점심 묵고 갑니다
<soyeomul> 도토리묵밥 정말 맛잇네여
<soyeomul> 다들 더운여름 피서 잘 하고 계신가요
<soyeomul> 다시 차 시동걸고 출발합니다
<soyeomul> 존 하루요~~~
#ubuntu-ko 2019-07-22
<jason_KR> whgdms dkcla~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Olgeda_Choi>  있습니다.) 실행하는 방법 말고는 차이가 없는데, 한쪽은 build가 정상적으로 되고, 한쪽은 되지 않습니다. 어떤 이유에서 이러는 것일까요? 그리고, Favorite 바에서 sublime text를 실행시켰을 때도, 정상적으로 python build가 되게 하는 방법은 어떤 것이 있을까요?
ile (standard input) matches
#ubuntu-ko 2019-07-23
<Seony> 음... 서블라임 파이썬 에러가 아마도 제 추측으로는 path 설정이 문제일듯 싶은데, Favorite바라는게 혹시 화면 왼쪽에 있는 아이콘 등록하는 곳 말씀이신가요?
<Olgeda> 네. 맞습니다.
<Seony> Favorite 바에는 어떤 방법으로 등록하셨어요?
<Olgeda> 좌측하단에서 application 검색한 다음에 실행시키고, 등록을 시켰습니다.
<Olgeda> (Terminal에서 $PATH를 확인을 해보면, Anaconda 경로가 정상적으로 포함이 되어 있습니다.)
<Seony> 음... 제가 아는 아나콘다랑 혹시 다른 건가 싶어서 여쭤보는데요, 보통 리눅스에서 아나콘다는 우분투라는 운영체제를 텍스트 기반의 인터페이스에서 설치해주는 인스톨러를 의미하거든요
<Seony> 혹시 몰라서 그러는데,
<Seony> 터미널 여시고, sudo apt install python-all 명령어 실행해보시겠어요?
<Seony> 그런다음, 다시 Favorite 바에서 sublime text 실행하고 python build 되는지 확인해보세요
<Olgeda> 앗. 저녁에 집에 가서 실행을 해보도록 하겠습니다.
<Seony> 아 넵 알겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Olgeda> 넵. 감사합니다.
<Seony> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1063923/sublime-3-when-trying-to-run-compile-python-code-python-command-not-found-e
<Seony> 여기 보니까, 서블라임에서는 파이썬 2를 쓰는데 우분투 18.04에서는 파이썬 3가 기본 인터프리터라서 그렇다고 하네요
<Olgeda> 아..이 포스팅은 한번 봤었습니다. 그런데, 제가 막혀있는 부분이랑 다른 것 같더라구요.
<Olgeda> 그래서, 실행을 시키지 않았습니다. 말씀하셨던대로 Python2에 관련된 내용이어서요.
<Seony> 그렇군요... 터미널에서는 되는데 다른 방식의 호출에서 command not found라는 에러가 뜬다면 이건 100% 패스 문제거든요
<Olgeda> 참고로, 제가 말씀드렸던 Ananconda는 https://www.anaconda.com/distribution/ 입니다.
<Seony> 아 제가 아는 그 아나콘다가 아니군요
<Olgeda> 알겠습니다. 그렇다면, .bashrc 하단부에 $PATH를 강제로 다시 한번 설정을 해보도록 하겠스니다.
<Seony> 리눅스에서는 파이썬 버전 2와 3 두 가지를 동시에 사용할 수 있기 때문에, 위의 명령어 실행하셔도 괜찮으니까 걱정마시고 해보세요 ㅎㅎ
<Olgeda> 넵. 친절한 답변 너무 감사합니다.
<Seony> 패스를 강제로 넣지 마시구요,
<Seony> sudo update-alternatives --config python2 라고 하시면 버전 2로 바뀝니다.
<Seony> 아마 python2.7 이라고 하시면 될텐데 잠시만요 제가 한 번 해보고 다시 말씀드릴게요
<Olgeda> 참고로 전 python 2 버젼을 쓰면 안됩니다.
<Seony> 아 그래요?  어 그럼 안되는데...
<Seony> 잠시만요 좀 알아봐드릴게요.
<Olgeda> 넵.
<Seony> 혹시 sublime text 버전은 3 쓰시죠?
<Olgeda> 네
<Seony> 구글링해서 나온 얘기랑 제 서버에서 보여지는 설정이랑 얘기가 다르군요... 일단 18.04 서버에서는 파이썬 2.7 버전이 디폴트인데, 서블라임텍스트 3은 파이썬 3 기반이라 어쩌면 여기서 문제가 나는 것일지도 모르겠네요...
<Seony> 그렇다면, sudo update-alternatives --config python3.6 이라고 입력하시면 될 듯 싶어요
<Seony> 이게 초이님 문제와 비슷할 것 같네요.
<Seony> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1103987/how-to-change-python-version-in-sublime-ubuntu-18
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요.^^
<Seony> 렉스님, 바이올렛 에버가든 극장판 안나올 거 같아서 슬프네요
<lexlove_> 그러게요. 정신적으로 문제가 있는 사람인가봐요
<jason_KR> 69명 사상
<jason_KR>  
<Seony> jason_KR: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그중 1명은 신원 불명이라는데, 인터넷 댓글 보면 불명이 더 소름끼친다고, "얼마나 많이 탔으면 불명이냐"라더라구요...
<Olgeda> 서니님 감사합니다.
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 태풍 다나스 지나가고 접속했어요~
<soyeomul> 다들 태풍 피해 없이 잘 지내셨는지 궁금하네요~
<soyeomul> python3 1.py
<soyeomul> python2 1.py
<soyeomul> 를 할때요 sys.argv[0] 이 python3 나 python2 로 나올줄 알았는데...
<soyeomul> 아니더라구요...
<soyeomul> 1.py 가 sys.argv[0] 으로 나오던데...
<soyeomul> python3 나 python2 를 sys.argv 쪽으로 못 댕겨오나요?
<soyeomul> 오전엔 그저 이런저런 잡담류가 좋은데 눈뜨자마자 파이썬 이야기 꺼내서 문송합니다
<soyeomul> 문송 == 비전공자의 죄송스런 표현
<Olgeda> sys.argv[0] 가 원래 command 명령어 (python2, python3 등) 다음에 오는 것을 0으로부터 시작해서 카운트하지 않나요?
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> Olgeda 님 안녕하세요 답변감사드립니다
<soyeomul> 예 말씀대로 그러하온데...
<soyeomul> python3 나 python2 가 출력되게 하고파서 잠시 상상속의 질문을 드렸었어요
<Olgeda> 아..죄송합니다. 제가 그 부분은 잘 모르겠습니다.
<soyeomul> 마 고민하다가 sh 파일에 python3 와 python2 를 삽입시켜서 임시로 해결은 했씁니다
<soyeomul> 아이고 관심 가져주셔서 감사헤여~~~
<soyeomul> 저 이만 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루요~~~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-07-24
<zeromon> 혹시 Ceph + Object storage 사용하시는 분 계신가요? 연구소에 데이터가 너무 빨리 늘어나서 이 조합을 선택해 볼까 고민중입니다. 경험이 없어서 과연 효과적인 투자일 지는 모르겠습니다. 이미 사용중이시거나 사용했던 분들 조언 부탁드립니다.
<PotatoGim> @zeromon: 기존에는 어떻게 사용하셨었나요?
<zeromon> 기존에는 연구소에 간단한 윈도우 서버로 이용중입니다. 관리자가 데이터양때문에 너무 힘들어 해서 연구소에 새로운 서버 아이디어를 모으는 중입니다.
<zeromon> 일주일에 100TB 정도 데이터가 생산이 되고 있습니다.
<zeromon> 연구소 전체가 MS와 계약이 되어있어서 바꾸지 못하다가 이제 곳 계약이 끝나 리눅스 서버로 바꾸면서 데이터 서버를 Ceph로 사용 해 볼까 해서요
<zeromon> 기존에는 윈도우에서 삼바로 파일 공유가 주된 서버였습니다.
<Seony> Ceph는 사용 중이긴 한데 조언을 드릴 정도로 활용은 못하고 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<zeromon> Seony: 사실은 다른연구소에서 Ceph로 s3 서비스를 사용하고 있는데 속도는 꽤나 잘 나와서 긍정적으로 검토하고 있습니다.
<zeromon> Seony: 문제점은 윈도우에서 s3 클라이언트와 fuse같은 마운팅 해결책이 아직 취약한 듯 합니다.
<Seony> radowgw를 통해서 접근하셔야할텐데, 직원분들이 컴퓨터에 익숙하지 않으면 그걸 또 교육시키는게 골치아프죠
<zeromon> Seony: 아쉽게도 전 리눅스를 사용하지만 많은 과학자들이 윈도우를 사용해서 머리아픕니다
<Seony> 말씀하신대로 s3 클라이언트로 ftp 쓰듯 쓰면 되긴 해요
<zeromon> Seony: 저도 그 방법이 가장 간단할 것 같아요
<Seony> 예전에 제가 s3 클라이언트를 통한 공유를 알아볼 때는 많은 ftp 프로그램들이 지원을 하지않아서 골치아팠는데 이제는 많이 지원해서 괜찮을 것 같네요
<zeromon> Seony: 저도 ftp 프로그램들이 많이 지원해 주길 바랍니다. 아직까지는 aws cli만 사용하고 있습니다.
<Seony> 아 그렇군요.  Cyberduck 같은 프로그램이 지원하니까 아마도 직원분들께서는 그런 GUI 프로그램을 이용하시게 하면 될 거에요
<zeromon> Seony: 조언 감사합니다. 여러개 ftp 프로그램들 테스트도 해 봐야겠네요. 직원들이 게을러서 터미널을 싫어해요
<Seony> 네 그 부분에서 저랑 공감하는 부분이 있었네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뭐 하나 도입하려면, 기술이 문제가 아니라 교수/직원의 교육이 더 문제인 곳이라... ㅎㅎ
<zeromon> Seony: 우분투 그룹에 벌써 사용하시는 분이 계시지 반갑습니다.
<zeromon> Seony: 저희 쪽에도 대분분은 교육이 문제입니다
<Seony> 네 저희는 오픈스택 때문에 Ceph 사용한지는 좀 오래됐어요.  다만 유지보수할 인력이 없어서 문제 생기면 그냥 기술지원에 맡기고 저희는 그냥 사용만 하는 입장이거든요
<zeromon> 저희도 Dell 서버와 기술지원까지 함께 구입할 예정입니다.
<zeromon> Seony: 한 번 시도해 봐야겠어요. 아무튼 잠깐이지만 간단한 팁 고마워요. 프로젝트가 성공적으로 되면 글 남길께요
<zeromon> 감사합니다
<Seony> 넵 별말씀을요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2019-07-25
<SIMPLISM> 안녕하세요~
<jason_KR> 2009
<autowiz> 올해는 2019 년도 입니다 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2019-07-26
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 어서오세요
<lexlove_> 좋은 하루 입니다.^^
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 크롬os 에서 접속했습니다~~
<soyeomul> https://forum.ubuntu-kr.org/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=30131#p128598
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요 소여물님~
<soyeomul> 크롬os 에서 원격 grep 테스트 했
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 렉스님 꾸벅!
<soyeomul> 덥습니다 아흐 아흐
<soyeomul> 더운데 다들 잘 지내시는지요~
<soyeomul> 크롬os 에서 어저께 파이썬3 을 깔았더니...
<soyeomul> 돌아가더이다...
<soyeomul> 눙물이 ㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 파이썬 공부 이제 크롬os 에서도 할 수 있어요;;;
<lexlove_> 오~
<soyeomul> 헌데 편집기가 고민이어요
<soyeomul> vi 가 우분투만큼 좋지 않아요
<soyeomul> 크롬os 용 이맥스를 한번 알아바야것어요~
<lexlove_> 저도 파이썬 공부 하고 싶어요. 2-3년 후에 할 수 있을거 같아요
<soyeomul> 2-3년 후면 파이썬 3가 정착할까요..
<soyeomul> 아직 파이썬2 를 쓰는곳이 많더라구요
<soyeomul> 우분투 18.04 만 하더라도 기본 파이썬이 아직 2.7 ;;;
<soyeomul> 렉스님 공부할때쯤이면 파이썬 2가 사라지고 모든사람들이 3으로 코딩했음 합니다
<soyeomul> 갠적으로 3이 좋은게 UTF-8!!!
<soyeomul> 이래 코딩해도 utf-8
<lexlove_> 아 그런가요? 참고하겠습니다.^^
<soyeomul> 저래 코딩해도 utf-8
<soyeomul> ㅎ;
<soyeomul> UTF-8 로 모든 문자를 통일했음 좋겠네요
<soyeomul> UTF-8 로 통일되면 남북통일도 빨리 올거 같은 느낌 아닌 느낌.. 아따 말이 복잡네여~~~
<soyeomul> 포럼에 스팸 손님이 계속 찾아드네요~
<soyeomul> 건의 게시판에 대략 10개정도... 따다닥
<soyeomul> 어소세여~~ 홀리님~
<soyeomul> 덥네여
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어갑니다~~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루여~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-07-27
<soyeomul> 토요일 인사드립니다
<soyeomul> 아따 덥네여
<soyeomul> 크롬os 에서 접속했어요~
<soyeomul> 너무 더워 먼저 들어갑니다~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 주말요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-07-28
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 일요일 아침 인사 드립니다~
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어갑니다~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 주말요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-07-20
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 비오는 월요일!
<soyeomul> 아침 인사 드립니다
<soyeomul> 비도 오고 진짜 멍때리기 조은날!
<lex__> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 렉스님 안녕하세요! 주말 잘 보내셨나요!
<lex__> 네.^^
<lex__> 아침 일찍 나와서 건강검진 했어요.^^
<soyeomul> 아 그래요!
<lex__> 밀린 숙제를 한 기분입니다. 개운해요.
<soyeomul> 화이팅!!!
<soyeomul> 8월까지 한 보름 남앗네요
<soyeomul> 제 마음 같아선 아주 그냥 렉스님 쪼매만 더 서울 살이 연습하시고
<soyeomul> 고민정 국회의원과 연대하여 서울시장에 한번 나가보시는건 어떤가요!!!
<lex__> 21일? 남았어요.
<lex__> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lex__> 절대 안될 말씀입니다.
<lex__> 첫째, 말주변이 없습니다.
<lex__> 둘째, 뻔뻔하지 못합니다.
<soyeomul> 왜냐면 왜곡된 미투 공작에 영향을 받지 않고 서울시 정책을 계속 가져가려면 여성이 반드시 그 위치에 있어야 한다는게 제생각이구요
<soyeomul> 말은 대변인 잘 쓰면 되구요
<soyeomul> 뻔뻔함이 가장 큰 결격 사유
<soyeomul> 아하 통제
<lex__> 셋째, 스스로에게 도덕적으로 떳떳하지 못합니다.
<soyeomul> 로다
<soyeomul> ㅠㅠㅠ
<lex__> ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 셋째 문제는 정치인들 공통점 같아요
<soyeomul> "착한 프레임" 으로 전 부르고 싶어요
<soyeomul> 아무리 명성이 자자하고 능력이 뛰어나도
<soyeomul> 미투 한방에 무너지는 모습에
<soyeomul> 너무 마음이 아파요
<soyeomul> 이후로는 중요한 위치엔 다 여성분들이 나서야...
<soyeomul> 남자들이 미투 할리는 없으니!
<lex__> 내시경을 한 관계로 죽사러 왔습니다.
<soyeomul> 아 넵! 렉스님 죽 맛잇게 드셔요^^
<lex__> 앞으로는 남자들도 하는 날이 오겠죠.^^
<soyeomul> 전 농장일지!!!
<soyeomul> 앗
<soyeomul> 넵;;;
<soyeomul> 아니요!
<soyeomul> 잘몬 읽었어요
<lex__> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 남자들이 미투 할리는 없어요 이건 자연의 섭리
<soyeomul> ㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 진짜 농장 일지 정리하러 갑니다~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<lex__> 네. 수고하세요.^^
<soyeomul>  합합합!
<soyeomul> 비육 수소들에게 볏짚을 주지 않고 사료만 많이 주었더니
<soyeomul> 아침에 밥묵기 거부 운동 펼치더이다...
<soyeomul> 사료는 조금만 주고 볏짚 한뭉치 주었더니 볏짚만 줄기차게 먹는 수소들...
<lex__> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 이 또한 자연의 섭리...
<soyeomul> 자연의 섭리를 거스러면 하여간 일이 잘 안되더이다 ㅠㅠㅠ
<lex__> 맛있는 게 먹고 싶은 모양입니다.
<soyeomul> 그런가바요,,,
<lex__> 미식가들이군요
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ;
<lex__> 저도 죽먹기 싫어요. ㅠㅠ
<lex__> 나온 김에 맛있는 거 먹을려고 했는데 죽 먹어야 한대요.
<soyeomul> 아 그럼 맛있는 죽을 주문합니다!!!
<soyeomul> 맛없는 죽 대신;;;
<lex__> 그래서 삼계죽으로 선택했어요.
<soyeomul> 이야! 현명한 선택!
<soyeomul> 그거 여름에 좋대요~
<lex__> 네. ^^
<soyeomul> 가끔 서교동 망원동 사이에 있는 죽집 집사람과 먹으러 가곤 했었어요 3-5년전에요
<lex__> 맛집인가 봅니다.
<soyeomul> 삼계죽 전복죽 호박죽 야채죽 골고루 다 먹어봤네요
<soyeomul> 아 맛집이라기보다... 그냥 취향?
<lex__> 아~ ㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 마포구 망원시장은 서울에서도 유명한 서민들의 시장
<soyeomul> 그곳에도 먹거리 참 많더이다
<soyeomul> 그 명절날 한번씩 방송국 카메라도 돌아가고
<lex__> 오~
<soyeomul> 여름철에 가을철에 야채/채소 파는거 구경하는것도 재밌어요
<lex__> 언젠가는 가볼 수 있겠죠?
<soyeomul> 그 삐끼 아자씨들을 전문으로 고용하여 야채 채소 파는데...
<soyeomul> 진짜 말 잘 걸고 아지매들 다 서서 물건 하나씩 사가고 그래요
<soyeomul> 아지매 == 주부
<soyeomul> 흥정의 달인들
<lex__> ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 하여간 서울에서 서민들이 몰려있는곳은 마포구!
<soyeomul> 집사람 지역구 국호의원이 정청래
<soyeomul> 정청래 이전에 손혜원
<soyeomul> 제가 손혜원을 투표하고 울진으로 내려왔는데요
<soyeomul> 서로 둘이 바톤 터지 한거 같아요
<soyeomul> 아따 다시 생각해도 박시장님 너무 안타깝네요
<soyeomul> 제 손으로 뽑은 서울 시장이셨는데...
<lex__> 네.
<lex__> 진짜 자살했을까 의문이 듭니다.
<soyeomul> 그래서!!!
<soyeomul> 여성분이 서울시장이 되어야 하는! ㅠㅠㅠ
<lex__> 미투때문에요?
<soyeomul> 아녀요 그냥저냥 맘속에 푸념 정도입니다 으아아아~!!
<lex__> ^^
<soyeomul> 브루셀라 검사 아자씨 전화와서 먼저 들어가볼께요
<soyeomul> 렉스님 그리고 모두들 존 하루 보내셔요!
<soyeomul> 이만 들어갑니다
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<lex__> 들어가세요.^^
<soyeomul> Rnqjr
<soyeomul> 구벅
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 저녁 소여물 일찍 주고 왔어요~
<lex__> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2020-07-21
<Jason-KR> (귀여운척 혀 짧은 소리로) 저여? ^^
<Jason-KR> 안녕하세여?
<lex__> 오타아닌가요?
<lex__> ㅛ ㅕ 가 가까이에 있어요.
<Jason-KR> 아~ 저= 귀여운 척 하는 거 안어울리는구나 ㅠㅠ
<lex__> 귀여운척 하신건가요? 죄송합니다.
<Jason-KR> 귀여운 척, 혀 짧은 소리 였다니깐요. ㅎ
<lex__> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lex__> 앞으로는 귀여운 척으로 볼게요.
<soyeomul> jr
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 화요일 지각입니다
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요!
<lex__> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 렉스님 안ㄴ여하세요!
<soyeomul> 20일 남았죠!
<soyeomul> 어제가 21일
<soyeomul> 저도 20일 남았습니다 1293 암소비육 김해 도축장 갑니다
<lex__> ^^
<soyeomul> 아니 좀 표현을 부드럽게
<soyeomul> 20일 후에 제 통장에 돈이 꽂히는 날입니다
<soyeomul> 제송;;;
<lex__> 좋은 날이군요.^^
<soyeomul> 예 조은날 마자요 ㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 사람을 좋아하지 맙시다라고 말하면 인생이 너무 무미건조한가요
<lex__> 무미건조할 것 까지는 없을거 같습니다.^^
<soyeomul> 바로 이재명지사 이야기입니다 정책지향점만 본다면 우리편 맞는데
<soyeomul> 서울시장 무공천 이야기는 좀 마음이 아팠어요
<soyeomul> 어제밤 새웠어요
<soyeomul> 도대체 이재명지사의 본심은 무엇일까...
<soyeomul> 심적 갈등이 어마어마했네요
<soyeomul> 아직도 결론을 못내리고 있어요
<soyeomul> 렉스님 하자는 대로 하고싶네요 지금 너무 마음이 피곤한 상태,,,
<soyeomul> 소나 잘 키울께요 제성;;;
<soyeomul> 아따 오늘은 소들이 사료를 잘 먹더이다...
<soyeomul> 얼매나 안심이 되던지;;;
<soyeomul> 다들 모닝 커피 한잔들 하셨는지요~!!!
<soyeomul> 합!
<lex__> 일단 모닝커피 넣으세요!
<soyeomul> 아 넵 자판기 커피 빼왔네요
<soyeomul> 이재명지사가 민주당-문재인 이 울타리내에서 열심히 하면 밀어주고 싶은데,,, 그게 아니라면
<soyeomul> 경선 통과하는 후부 밀기 1안
<soyeomul> 아님 그냥 이낙연 끝까지 밀기 2안
<lex__> 지켜봅시다.
<soyeomul> 아님 그냥 신경 끄고 소나 열심히 키우기 3안
<soyeomul> ㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 그 우분투 20.04.1 은 대체 언제 나오나요
<soyeomul> 업데이또 할라카이 참 시간 오래걸리네요 으아아~
<lex__> ^^
<soyeomul> 제 마음속에 아나킨스카이워크가 있나바요 훗날 다스베이더로 변하는 아나킨
<soyeomul> 제다이가 되어야 하는데 자꾸 어둠의 포스가 밀려오네요
<soyeomul> 아흐
<lex__> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 그 이재명지사가 딱 아나킨스카이워크 지점에 있어요
<soyeomul> 밝음의 포스로 균형을 유지하면 얼매나 조을까요 아흐아흐
<lex__> 영화로 보자면 다스베이더는 미워하기만 할 수는 없잖아요.
<soyeomul> 아 마자요 마지막 제다이의귀환에선 마지막에 황제를 들고 떤지고 아들에게 내가 잘못했다라고 이야기 하더이다
<soyeomul> 참 어른이 되어도 권선징악 같은 얼라들 이야기가 아직도 재미나긴해요!
<lex__> ^^
<soyeomul> 그라이꺼네 렉스님이 서울시장 딱 출마해서 모든 논란을 종식시키는것도 나쁘지 않다 생각하네요
<lex__> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lex__> 한표는 건졌네요? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 아니 울집사람 서울에 주민등록있으니 2표 이상! 최소 3표이상 렉스님까지!
<soyeomul> 만세!!!
<soyeomul> 3표면 천하를 얻을 수 있어요
<soyeomul> 고마 농장 일지나 정리하러 갈라요~
<soyeomul> 슝~
<lex__> 네. 열일 하세요.^^
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Jason-KR> 반갑습니다. 오랜만여요.
<soyeomul> 오!
<soyeomul> 서니님 제준님 안녕하세요!
<soyeomul> 전 이만 먼저 들어가볼께요
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 동해바다서 왓어요
<soyeomul> 아아아
<soyeomul> 마음이란 이런건가요
<soyeomul> 쉬지않고 흔들리네요
<soyeomul> 바다바람 쐬다가 듷어서볼께료
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-07-22
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 비오는 수요일 인사드립니다
<Jason-KR> 반갑습니다.
<Jason-KR> 어제 소 여물님 글을 늦게 봤어요.
<Jason-KR> 20.04.1 은 20년 08월 06일 예정 입니다.
<Jason-KR> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/05/ubuntu-20-04-1-coming-july       그리고
<Jason-KR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule
<ircCloud_autowiz> 안녕하세요~ 오랜만에 돌아왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 재준님 감사합니다!
<soyeomul> 옼토위즈님 어소세요!!!!!!
<soyeomul> 8월 6일까지 기다리갰습니다
<ircCloud_autowiz> 안녕하세요 소여물님~ .  순간 저는 8월6일 까지 기다린다는 말이 저한테 하신건줄 알고 놀랐었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 아 위즈님 아주 오래전에 결혼준비 하신다는 소식 전해들었어요
<soyeomul> 혹시 언제이신가요
<soyeomul> 쏘렌토 타고 한번 가보고 싶네요 위즈님 결혼식에요
<soyeomul> 집에 차가 놀고 있어서요
<soyeomul> 그 답하기 쉽지않으면 그냥 커피나 한잔 합시다!
<soyeomul> 커피~~!!!!!! 한잔 뽑으러 갑니다~~~
<soyeomul> 7월 16일 판결이 나고 요 며칠간 참 힘들었습니다 내가 좋아하는 사람이 적의 편에서서 그 칼을 휘둘거라는 마음의 걱정
<soyeomul> 그에게서 어둠의 포스가 함께 밝음의 포스가 함께 공존한다는걸 알게되었어요
<ircCloud_autowiz> 아이고 안좋은 일이 있으셨군요 ㅜㅜ
<soyeomul> 딱 아나킨스카이워크처럼 말이죠
<soyeomul> 아 경기도지사 이야기였어요
<soyeomul> 지지하려다 마음에서 지웠씁니다
<soyeomul> 이낙연의원님 밀기로 정했네요
<soyeomul> 오늘 페이스북 트위터 둘 다 철수 했습니다
<ircCloud_autowiz> 아~ 적의 편에서 어쩌고 하시는게 개인적인 사항이 아니었군요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 넹넹
<soyeomul> 경기도지사님 여차하면 민주당 탈당하고 독자적으로 대선 후보로 나설거 같은 느낌적 느낌 불안감이 몰려왔었어요
<soyeomul> 그래서 마음에서 고민하다가 지웠습니다.
<soyeomul> 끝.
<soyeomul> 동네가 같은 경북이지만 그래도 이낙연의원이 더 조으네요~
<soyeomul> 다시 이재명지사는 고향이 경북이지만 그래도! 이낙연의원이 더 좋습니다!
<soyeomul> 합!
<soyeomul> 소나 열심히 키울께요! 이게 저의 공약!
<soyeomul> 이야 잠시 커피에 취해서 헛소리가 막 나오네요
<soyeomul> 끝까지 결혼식 이야기 안하시는 위즈님
<soyeomul> 그냥 넘어갈께요 꾸벅
<ircCloud_autowiz> 코로나 끝나고 생각해 볼까 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 아!!!
<soyeomul> 넵;;;
<soyeomul> 청첩장 기다리고 있을께요^^^
<ircCloud_autowiz> 넵 나오면 주소 여쭈어 보내드리도록하겠습니다 ^^
<soyeomul> 아뇨아뇨 위즈님 그냥저냥 대화방에다 남겨두시면 제가 알아서 찾아갈께요^^^
<soyeomul> 그 점심 먹고올께요!
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=So63qmfBUsE
<soyeomul> 위즈님 오프에서 뵌적이 없어서 얼굴 확인차 대략 5번정도 저 발표영상을 봤었어요
<soyeomul> 2011년경이면 지금부터 8년전
<soyeomul> 아 9년전
<soyeomul> 저도 저맘떼에 두번정도 갔던 기억이 나요
<soyeomul> 상암동에서 세미나 할 때였어요
<soyeomul> 당시 분도선배가 회장할때였던거 같아요
<soyeomul> 근데 제가 낯가림 심해서 이분저분 많이 인사를 못했었어요
<soyeomul> 그래서 이번엔 용기를 내어보려해요
<soyeomul> 우분투 세미나에서 한번도 뵙진 못했어도 오랫동안 아얄씨를 지켜와주신 위즈님 결혼식은 꼭 가겠노라고
<soyeomul> 조아하기도 하구요
<ircCloud_autowiz> 예전 영상이다보니 화질이 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 당시엔 분위기가 참 가족같아서 조아요
<soyeomul> 지금은 너무 발표장이 넓어서 가족같은 분위기 기대하기 힘들고 그게 차이점인데
<soyeomul> 과거가 더 그립네요
<ircCloud_autowiz> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/yCR8sntq/
<soyeomul> 예!!!
<soyeomul> 감사합니다!
<ircCloud_autowiz> 아 잘못눌렀네요 ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 맞습니다. 그리운 시절 이네요 ^^
<ircCloud_autowiz> 추억회상하면서 점심 먹으러 갔다 오겠습니다~
<soyeomul> ^^;;
<soyeomul> 저도 이만 들어가봅니다
<soyeomul> 저녁 소야물 줄 준비~!
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<UbuntuKrSlack> <ce2.beomkwon> 안녕하세요 !
<UbuntuKrSlack> <ce2.beomkwon> 리눅스 서버 운영해보고 싶어서 어제 구형 노트북에 우분투 깔았습니다. 잘부탁드립니다
<Jason-KR> 슬랙 통해서 (자동)입장했군요?!! 반갑습니다.
<Seony> 엇 오즈님 왔다가셨네
<ircCloud_autowiz> 밥먹고 왔습니다~ ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 오즈님 오랫만이네요
<lex__> 안녕하세요
<Jason-KR> 즐 식사셨습니꽈? ㅎ
<lex__> 네. 재준님도 즐거운 식사를 하셨나요?
<Jason-KR> 옙,, 좀 맵게 먹었는지~ ㅠㅠ 속쓰리 ㅋ
<lex__> 속쓰릴 정도면 많이 매웠나봐요.
<Jason-KR> 먹을땐 몰랐는데... (속말로 정말, 이럴 쭐 몰랐다는 ㅋㅋ)
<lex__> 그럼 맛있게 드신거네요.
<Jason-KR> ㅎㅎㅎ
<lex__> 제 점심은 불만족입니다.
<Jason-KR> 가성비, 용량, 품질, 맛 ㅋ
<lex__> 집에서 고구마를 삶아먹었으니 가성비 최고, 품질/맛 최고, 중간정도 크기 하나 먹어서 용량 최저 입니다.
<Jason-KR> 식사 감릮까지? ㅎ
<Jason-KR> 감리
<lex__> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 아고 오늘 은근 바쁘네요 ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 렉스님 재순님 안녕하세요~
<lex__> 오즈님 안녕하세요.^^
<Jason-KR> (돈 되는) 일 보세여~ ㅋ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 서 니님도 오랜만에 뵙습니다 ㅎㅎ    코로나가 없어져야 돈을 모아서 하와이로 휴가를 가던말던 할텐데 말이지요 ㅜㅜ
<Jason-KR> (돈은) 비겁한 변명입니다.  -영화 "실미도" 중에서 설경구 대사.
<pchero> 안녕하십니까 오랜만에 인사드립니다. :) 오늘은 활기차네요. ㅎㅎ
<lex__> 안녕하세요.^^
<Jason-KR> 안녕하세요?
<Jason-KR> 활기차기는 요? 그래봤자~ Rag-Chewing 이죠. ㅎ
<Jason-KR> 한국은 목>금요일 비가 많이 온다는데, 다~들 조심하시기 바랍니다.
<lex__> 날씨 정보 감사해요.^^
<UbuntuKrSlack> <ce2.beomkwon> 다른분들은 IRC로 접속하신건가요?
<UbuntuKrSlack> <ce2.beomkwon> 대박
<MX1> 안녕하세요. 답답하고 한탄스러운 일이 있어서 채팅방에 들어왔습니다.
<MX1> 뱅크사인이 인증이 편하다니, 참나원...
<Jason-KR> 안녕하세요? 뱅크 사인이 뭐죠? 구글링을 먼저 못해 봤습니다.
<MX1> 공인인증서 대체 수단으로, 스마트폰으로 뱅크사인 인증서 앱을 설치해서 인증해요.
<Jason-KR> 아
<Jason-KR> 손전화용 "은행 인증서"군요 ?  요즘 좋은 한글 많은데 영어 표현이 많아서...실례
<MX1> 그런것 같아요. 블록체인 기술을 사용한데요.
<Jason-KR> 예, 감사 ^^
<MX1> 좀더 다르게 설명하자면 기존의 공인인증서를 대체하기 위해 전국은행연합회에서 만든 블록체인 기술을 기반으로 하는 통합 인증서 서비스 에요. 출처는 나무위키에요 ;;
<MX1> 한국에는 클라이언트 인증서 만능주의가 만연해요.
<Jason-KR> 일명 금융기관 면피용 인증서 ? ㅎ
<MX1> 그것도 있는데, 한국에서는  이상하게 클라이언트 인증서가 제일 안전하고 법적효력을 받는다고 해요.
<Jason-KR> 예에
<MX1> 그래봤자, 소프트웨어 인증서다보니 인증서 유출 및 재발급에 취약해요.
<MX1> 정정할게요.
<MX1> 그래봤자, 소프트웨어 기반의 클라이언트 인증서 다보니 인증서 유출 및 재발급에 취약해요.
<MX1> 억지로 클라이언트 인증서를 억지로 쓰게 하려고 하니 액티브엑스 exe, 플러그인이 필요해요.
<Jason-KR> 위 은행연합회'의 손전화 인증서도 그래요? 질문입니다.
<MX1> 그래서 스마트폰 앱에 뱅크사인 앱을 설치해야 합니다.
<Jason-KR> 아
<MX1> 알아보니 외국에서 클라이언트 인증서 잘 쓰지 않아요. 쓰더라도 USB 보안토큰이나 I.C 카드를 사용하고요.
<MX1> 그래서 운영체제나 웹브라우저에서 클라이언트 인증서 지원안해요.
<MX1> 그렇기 때문에 굳이 클라이언트 인증서  구현 및 사용하려면 액티브엑스나 EXE 프로그램, DEB 패키지 , 플러그인이 필요해요.
<MX1> 액티브 엑스, EXE 프로그램,  플러그인이 나와서 하는 말인데, 한국에서는 키보드 보안프로그램 만능주의, 보안프로그램 만능주의가 많아요.
<Jason-KR> 예,
<MX1> 그러니까 추가로 액티브엑스나 EXE 프로그램 설치를 해야하죠.
<Jason-KR> 아주 느리면서 아주 조금씩 좋아지고는 있죠. 기대에는 못 미치지만요.
<MX1> 그게 잘못된 생각이에요. 애초에 보안프로그램 강제설치 보안이 좋아지지 않아요.
<MX1> 오히려 보안이 취약해져요.
<MX1> 문제가 생기면 책임도 안지고, 대놓고 생색내죠.
<MX1> 제가 말하는 범위는 인터넷 뱅킹이나 전자 민원서비스 이용시 소비자에게 보안프로그램 설치 강요하면 안된다는 얘기에요.
<MX1> 보안프로그램 강제설치나 공인인증서 의무화 하면 그 기술에 종속되요.
<MX1> 거기에다 그 보안 시장은  과독점시장으로 변하게 되죠.
<Jason-KR> 그렇다면, 혹시 어떤 대안이 있을까요?
<MX1> 소비자에게 보안프로그램 선택적으로 하게하고, 보안프로그램 설치 안하면 서비스 이용불가등 불이익 주면 안되요.
<MX1> 그리고 운영체제나 웹브라우저 같은 응용프로그램 업데이트 하고요.
<MX1> 서비스 업자는 인증 절차는 적어도 2번이상 (2팩터) 하고요. FDS (이상거래 탐지시스템) 사용하게 서비스 하고요.
<MX1> 더 있지만, 정리가 좀 안되네요.
<MX1> 통신내용은 HTTPS로 암호화 하고요.
<MX1> 왠지 저 혼자 이상한 사람 된것 같군요...;;
<Jason-KR> 전혀 아닙니다. ㅎ
<MX1> 그럼 다행이구요.
<MX1> 이만 실례하겠습니다.  어제 야간근무해서 피곤해요..;;
<Jason-KR> 어휴~
<Jason-KR> 쉬엄쉬엄 하세요~
<Jason-KR> 그런데, 오랜만에 왔죠?
<MX1> 여기 채팅방이요?
<Jason-KR> 예
<MX1> 네, 채팅방 오랜만에 왔어요.
<Jason-KR> 예, 반가웠고요, 쉬엄쉬엄 일 하세요. ^^
<MX1> 네... 그럴게요. ^0^
<MX1>  전 이만 실례하겠습니다. 감사합니다.
<ajajaj> aaaaaa
#ubuntu-ko 2020-07-23
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 목요일 비요일 인사드립니다
<soyeomul> 어제 이야 전 큰 마음 먹고 SNS 는 정말 토발즈행님 말씀처럼 도움이 안되는것 같아서 계정을 다 없앴습니다
<soyeomul> 페이스북/네이버(테스트용도) 두개를 후딱 지웠네요
<soyeomul> 트위터 계정은 한번에 제거가 아니되고 비활성화후 30일이 경과하면 사라진대서 일단 비활성화 해둔 상태입니다
<soyeomul> 남아있는건 Gmail 계정/ 그리고 AWS 계정 그리고 다음(kakao) 계정. 끝.
<soyeomul> gitlab 계정은 뭐 어차피 gmail 주소로 아이디를 쓰니 문제없어요
<Seony> 저는 도움이 되고 안되고를 떠나서, 귀찮아서 안쓰게 되더라구요
<Seony> 트위터 함 해볼까 하고 마음먹고 하루에 하나씩 올려봤는데 어느샌가 잊어먹고 한달 넘게 안올리고 있다는 사실을 깨달아서, 그 이후로 포기했어요 ㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 앗 서니님 안녕하세요^^
<soyeomul> ㅎ 머찌네요!
<soyeomul> 앗
<soyeomul> 저 먼저 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루요~!!!
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<lex__> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 비를 뚫고 저녁 소여물 준 후 농장일지도 다 적고 들어왔습니다~
<soyeomul> 우따 비오고 갱장히 날이 습하내요
<soyeomul> 땀이 그냥 송글송글
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 아따 비가 엄청 쏟아집니다 울진
<soyeomul> 우사에 송아지 한마리 태어나서 잠시 순찰 돌고왔네요
<soyeomul> 배수가 잘되는지 송아지는 무사한지 살피고 왔어요
<soyeomul> 잠이 확 달아납니다 비가 너무 많이 오니깐요
<soyeomul> 울진/경주/영덕/포항 비 많이 온다고 침수 대비하라고 안전재난문자 날라오네요
<Jason-KR> 잠 설치고 피곤하겠지만, 또 축하합니다. ^^
<soyeomul> 오!
<soyeomul> 재준님 감사합니다 송아지 잘 키울께요!
<soyeomul> 이야 밤늦게 계실줄은 몰랐네요 깜짝 놀랏어요
<soyeomul> 아니 이젠 내일 일정위하야 잠을 좀 자야것어요
<soyeomul> 재준님 그리고 모두들 존 밤 되세요^^^
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<Jason-KR> 축생들이 밥 주고 잠자리 봐주는  주인님 정성을 읽을 겁니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2020-07-24
<lex__> 안녕하세요
<Jason-KR> 좋은 아침입니다. ^^
<lex__> 네. 좋은 아침입니다.^^
<samahui_TP> 돌아다닐때는 비가 미친듯이 오더니 꼭 들어와 앉아있으면 그치고 후덕찌근한 기분을 주는군요.
<samahui_TP> 여름에는 덥건 안덥건 에어컨이 짱이네요 그냥 켜놓고 온도 높여놓으면 습한게 가셔서 보다 쾌적하니 좋네요.
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요~ 오늘도 즐겁게 마무리들 잘하시고 항상 건강하세요. 코로나가 언제 끝날지 모르지만 끝까지 버텨냅시다 ^^
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<Jason-KR> 지난 밤, 비가 대단했죠?
<soyeomul> 새벽에 어미소 4마리가 집단 탈출해서 비도오고 오늘 좀 쇼를 했네요
<soyeomul> 오!
<soyeomul> 재준님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 넵 비가 마니 와써요
<soyeomul> 비가 마니 왔으나 다행히 비 피해는 없었어요
<Jason-KR> 옛 대표 속담 생각'을 하게 만드네요?! ^^
<soyeomul> 속담이 믄가여 궁금하네요
<Jason-KR> ~ 하고   외양간 고친다" ㅋ
<soyeomul> 아 넵;;;
<soyeomul> 소 잃기전 외양간 제대로 정비할래요~
<soyeomul> 감사하빈다!
<Jason-KR> ^^
<soyeomul> 그나저나 이번 민주당 180석은 정말 기적입니다
<soyeomul> 그리 생각하는게 좀전에 신문 보도 구글에서 "윤석열 방상훈"
<Jason-KR> (적/)작아서? ㅎ
<soyeomul> 이렇게 치니깐 바로 뜨네요
<soyeomul> 검찰과 언론의 공격에 민주당이 방어한게 정말 하늘이 안도와주었으면 불가능한거였다는게 제 생각이어요
<soyeomul> 이전 정말 하늘이 도와준거 같아요 하늘이 민주당을 도와준거 같아요
<Jason-KR> 뉴스타파 제목 봤습니다(만, 저는 논평을 삼갑니다. ㅎㅎㅎ; 아는 게 없어서)
<soyeomul> 근데 저걸 그대로 두면 남북평화통일도 방해할거 같아서 앞으로도 계속 긴장할거 같아요
<soyeomul> 모두다...
<Jason-KR> ^^
<soyeomul> 대법 판결 후 이재명에게 "착한 프레임"에 면역이 생겼다 생각해서 앞으로 이재명이 조선일보를 해체시켜주리라는 기대감을 가졌던게 사실입니다...
<soyeomul> 어느날 서울 무공천 발언을 듣고 3일 고민하다가 이재명을 마음에서 지우게 된 계기였어요
<Jason-KR> 에구~ 저는 아는 게 없어서 뭐라 부/동의를 못하겠어요. 용서하소서...
<soyeomul> 갠찮습니다 그냥 비가와서 저도 흰소리하고 있었네요
<soyeomul> 커피나 한잔 할까바요
<Jason-KR> 풉 ㅋ
<Jason-KR> 우사에 wifi 상태가 어때요
<Jason-KR> ?
<soyeomul> 마이클 잭슨 유튜브 듣기엔 나쁘지 않아요^^^
<soyeomul> 와이파이 반경이 대략 300미터 쯤 됩니다
<soyeomul> 아 오바다 150미터 정도는 끄떡없는거 같았어요
<soyeomul> 우리집사람이 정치엔 무관심한데... 어쩌다 이번 180석에 보탬이 되준게 고맙더라구요
<soyeomul> 평생 한번도 투표소 못가봤는데 이번엔 궁금해서 한번 가봤다며,,, 껜또로 찍었는데 1번이 당첨되어서 정청래 되었다네요
<soyeomul> 이게 하늘이 도와준게 아닌가 생각해요 무관심한 사람도 투표소로 발걸음 하게 만든느..
<soyeomul> 이야 조오타~
<Jason-KR> 넓게 펼쳐진 땅모양, 기둥이 많이 없는 구조라서 그런지~  와이파이가 무척 넓게 퍼지는군요. 놀라워요.
<soyeomul> 그 므더라 증폭기라나 하여간 외부에다 그걸 달았어요
<soyeomul> 장비값이 50만원쯤 한다더라구요
<Jason-KR> 아하~ 예에~
<soyeomul> 우사가 남북으로 길게 펼쳐져있어서 중간에 달았어요
<Jason-KR> 아무래도 그래야겠죠~
<soyeomul> 달았더니 북쪽에선 신호가 약하고 남쪽에선 나쁘지 않고 중간에 가면 신호가 만땅!
<soyeomul> 8월 6일이 기다려지네요
<Jason-KR> 크~
<soyeomul> 아따마 송아지 출생신고 할까바요
<soyeomul> 오늘 3마리 태어났네요
<soyeomul> 아 어제 1마리 오늘 2마리 총3마리
<soyeomul> 합!
<Jason-KR> 133 ?
<soyeomul> 음... 1마리 하늘로 갔어요 그래서 132 일거 같아요
<soyeomul> 정확한건 일지 바야갰어요
<Jason-KR> 젤 나이 많은...... PASS
<soyeomul> 음... 하늘로 간 아이가 아마 다리 힘줄이 끊어져서 3다리로 살아온 아이였는데
<Jason-KR> 아~ 기억해요.
<soyeomul> 어느날 일어나지 못하고 앉아있다가 그 다음날 아침에 눈을 감았더이다
<soyeomul> 번호가 3000
<soyeomul> 아 아침이 아니라 점심경
<soyeomul> 출생신고 하러 갑니다~~~
<soyeomul> 합!
<Jason-KR> 말'이 못 일어나면 심각하다"고 하더니, 소'도 그렇군요?  일 보세요.
<soyeomul> ^^
<soyeomul> 넵!
<soyeomul> 합!
<soyeomul> 오늘 먼저 들어갑니다~~~
<soyeomul> 재준님 그리고 모두들 존 밤요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-07-25
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 안녕하에ㅛ
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 어소세요~ 성수님~~
<soyeomul> 여전히 비가 빡시게 옵니다
<soyeomul> 토요일 문안인사 드리입니다
<soyeomul> 오늘은 칭구 가게에 와서 월드콘 하나 사묵고 크롬북을 켰습니다
<soyeomul> 칭구인지라 자리세를 안받습니다
<soyeomul>  어제 송아지 출생신고 3마리 전자메일로 했는데,, 아침에 한번더 조합에 전화해서 전자메일 확인하고 꼭 처리 부탁드린다고 이야길했네요
<soyeomul> 어소세여 감자님~~~
<soyeomul> 수소 3000 다리 힘줄 끊어진아이도 폐사신고 전산처리되었다고 문자 받았어요
<soyeomul> 이곳 칭구가게서 잉여잉여하다가 12시 30분에는 개고기 보신탕 한그릇 먹어러 온나고 또다른 칭구 전화왔네요
<soyeomul> 개고기는 여름철에 노가다현장에서 건설현장 총감독들이 인부들에게 힘내라고 많이들 줍디다 20년전 경험담이네요
<soyeomul> 그때 그 경험으로 개고기는 보신탕 이 공식이 왜 생겻는지 피부로 알게되었어요
<soyeomul> 정말 여름철 체력이 고갈된다 느꺄질때 눈 딱 감고 개고기 한그릇 나쁘지 않아요
<Jason-KR> https://namu.wiki/w/사이시옷          역시 힘든 ㅠㅠ
<Jason-KR> 아~ 글쎄, "종합하면 "장맛비 내리는 하굣길에 막냇동생과 함께 송홧가루를 듬뿍 넣은 북엇국과 만둣국을 먹었다."" 가 옳은 맞춤법이라고 하니.........이 노구'는 못하겠어요.
<hkeylocal> 안녕하세요 :)
<hkeylocal> 오랜만이에요.
<Jason-KR> 어휴~ 잊은 줄 알았습니다?! ㅎ
<hkeylocal> Jason님 실례지만 혹시
<hkeylocal> 제가 아는 그 Jason님인지 궁금해서 그런데
<Jason-KR> 예, 맞습니다. ㅎ
<hkeylocal> 교육자로 일하고 계신지요?ㅎㅎ
<Jason-KR> 제 알기론 jason 쓰는 사람이 한국/한글 체널에는 저 뿐이고, 해외체널에는 몇 있지요. 하지만,
<Jason-KR> 저는 교육자 아닙니다, 피교육자라면 몰라도....끄응
<hkeylocal> 앗... 다른 Jason님께 교육을 받고 있거든요.
<Jason-KR> 예, 그럼 저 아닙니다. 분명히
<hkeylocal> 우분투 채널의 Jason님은 당근 구면이지요~ 새로 알게된 Jason님이 slipp등 개발자 커뮤니티에 몸담고 계신 분이라 혹시나 해서...흠흠
<Jason-KR> 예, 음...판권 사용료를 받을 수도 없고...ㅋㅋㅋ
<hkeylocal> 근황을 말하자면 정들은 우분투 데스크탑을 떠나 맥을 사용중입니다 ㅠㅠ
<Jason-KR> ㅎㅎㅎ 뭐 어떻습니까? ㅎㅎㅎ  서로 같이 나아가는 거죠.
<hkeylocal> 요즘 MS의 행보를 보면서 윈도우로 갈까도 생각해봤지만 저 있는 곳에서는 맥 점유율이 압도적이어서요.
<Jason-KR> 저 있는 곳이라면?
<hkeylocal> 백엔드 개발자 교육 코스입니다ㅎㅎ
<Jason-KR> 예에~ 빽 엔드. 빡씨겠습니다. ㅠㅠ
<hkeylocal> Spring을 배우는데, 자바도 여기 와서 처음 제대로 배운지라ㅠㅠ
<Jason-KR> 스프링도 스프링이지만, 자바는 알파벳과 같아서...
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 우사서 폰으로 접속햇어요
<soyeomul> 3000 수송아지 하늘로 보내고 잇어요
<soyeomul> 비가와서 나무 단 쌓아놓고 불 을 질럿어요
<soyeomul> 우사 농장의 일년은 참 다양하네요
<soyeomul> 이런일 저런일
<soyeomul> 한동안 이재명으로 마음 빼앗겼는데 정리하고 이낙연으로
<soyeomul> 마음을 정하고 나니
<soyeomul> 다시 우분투와 오픈소스 그리고 농장일에 집중할수 있어요
<soyeomul> 너 무 큰 기대감에 실망도 컸었어요
<soyeomul> 한사람의 쇼맨십으로는 조선일보를 해체할수 없고 꾸준히 물을 주는 정공법 으로 한걸음씩
<soyeomul> 가는게 맞는거 같았어요
<soyeomul> 김대중-노무현-문재인-이낙연 이렇게 강물은 흘러갑니다~
<soyeomul> 이만 퇴근합니다!
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-07-26
<soyeomul> Rnqjr
<soyeomul> ㄲㅂㄱ
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 일요일 인사드립니다
<soyeomul> 여전히 비가 옵니다
<soyeomul> 아침에 송아지 2마리 설사 심해서 옆칸으로 어미와 분리시켯어요
<soyeomul> 증상이 붉은물이 섞여있어서 심하다 판단되었어요
<soyeomul> 이게 더 심해지면 하늘로 가기에
<soyeomul> 주사 씨게 2방 놨습니다
<soyeomul> 그리고 이따 오후에 조제약도 먹일거구요
<soyeomul> 설사만 없으면 별 어려움없이 키울건대 설사 참 무섭습니다 송아지 설사!
<soyeomul> 커피 한잔 합시다아아아아아아아아~~~
<soyeomul> 으따 지금까지 밀린 농장일지 정리했네요
<soyeomul> 밥묵고 합시다아아아아~~~
<soyeomul> 모두다 존 주말요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> https://m.clien.net/service/board/news/15210604?od=T31&po=0&category=&groupCd=
<soyeomul> 잠시 뉴스 전하러 폰으로 들어왓어요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soueomul> 제가 옛날에 빌게이츠 무쟈개 실ㄹ어햇는데 이젠 욕안할께요
<soueomul> 이잰 고맙기까지 하네요
<soueomul> 어제의 적 오늘의 동지 빌문형
<soueomul> 너무 신나서 다시 들어왓어요
<soueomul> 진짜 갑니다 꾸벅
